# Show updates: canceled, renewed, or ending



## mr.unnatural

This is the composite slideshow of shows that have been renewed, canceled, or ending. If you've seen the previous slideshows I posted, only the first 20 or so slides are new.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/gallery/canceled-renewed-or-ending/ss-AAf3eY0?li=BBnb2gh#image=25


----------



## wedgecon

mr.unnatural said:


> This is the composite slideshow of shows that have been renewed, canceled, or ending. If you've seen the previous slideshows I posted, only the first 20 or so slides are new.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/gallery/canceled-renewed-or-ending/ss-AAf3eY0?li=BBnb2gh#image=25


There is no actual list, it is just a clickbait article.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Why do you keep posting links to these slideshows? If the information in them were exclusive to this particular media outlet, then I would understand. But it makes no sense to keep linking to these slideshows that contain no exclusive information when you can find the same information presented in a much more user-friendly format on dozens of other websites.

And since, as you stated, you've already posted this same info in other threads, why not just include this link as a post in one of the previous threads rather than creating a duplicate thread about the same topic?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here is the info from the OP's post, courtesy of deslide.clusterfake.net:

Spoilered for length since there are 277 slides:



Spoiler



1: 'Ray Donovan' (Showtime): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
2: 'Elena of Avalor' (Disney Channel): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
3: 'Big Brother' (CBS): Renewed for seasons 19 and 20 [original slide here]
4: 'Zoo' (CBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
5: 'Girlfriends' Guide to Divorce' (Bravo): Ending after Season 5 [original slide here]
6: 'Celebrity Family Feud' (ABC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
7: 'Match Game' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
8: '$100,000 Pyramid' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
9: 'Suits' (USA Network): Renewed for season 7 [original slide here]
10: 'Houdini & Doyle' (Fox): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
11: 'American Grit' (Fox): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
12: 'Ballers' (HBO): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
13: 'Chelsea' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
14: 'Lady Dynamite' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
15: 'Real Rob' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
16: 'Project Greenlight' (HBO): Canceled after 4 seasons [original slide here]
17: TURN: Washington's Spies (AMC): Ending after season 4 [original slide here]
18: 'Vampire Diaries' (CW): Ending after season 8 [original slide here]
19: 'Daredevil' (Netflix): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
20: 'Teen Wolf' (MTV): Ending after 6 seasons [original slide here]
21: 'Black Sails' (Starz): Ending after season 4 [original slide here]
22: 'Making a Murderer' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
23: 'Power' (Starz): Renewed for seasons 4 and 5 [original slide here]
24: 'Powerpuff Girls' (Cartoon Network): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
25: 'Bloodline' (Netflix): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
26: 'Maron' (IFC): Ending after four seasons [original slide here]
27: 'Hunters' (Syfy): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
28: 'Uncle Buck' (ABC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
29: 'Animal Kingdom' (TNT): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
30: 'Angie Tribeca' (TBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
31: 'Wrecked' (TBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
32: 'Preacher' (AMC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
33: '12 Monkeys' (Syfy): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
34: 'Vinyl' (HBO): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
35: 'Penny Dreadful' (Showtime): Canceled after three season [original slide here]
36: 'Archer' (FX): Renewed for seasons 8, 9 and 10 [original slide here]
37: 'Orphan Black' (BBC America): Renewed for 5th and final season [original slide here]
38: 'Curb Your Enthusiasm' (HBO): Renewed for season 9 [original slide here]
39: 'Younger' (TVLand): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
40: 'Nashville' (CMT): Renewed for season 5; moving from ABC to CMT [original slide here]
41: 'Homeland' (Showtime): Renewed for seasons 6, 7 and 8 [original slide here]
42: 'UnREAL' (Lifetime): Renewed for season 3 ahead of its season 2 premiere [original slide here]
43: Outlander (Starz): Renewed for seasons 3 and 4 [original slide here]
44: 'Transparent' (Amazon): Renewed for season 4 (season 3 premieres this fall) [original slide here]
45: 'Project Runway' (lifetime): Renewed for seasons 15-17 [original slide here]
46: 'Limitless' (CBS): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
47: 'The Americans' (FX): Renewed for final two seasons [original slide here]
48: 'Damien' (A&E): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
49: 'House of Lies' (Showtime): Ending after five seasons [original slide here]
50: Galavant (ABC): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
51: 'Code Black' (CBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
52: 'Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders' (CBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
53: 'The Odd Couple' (CBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
54: 'Undercover Boss' (CBS): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
55: 'Rush Hour' (CBS): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
56: 'The Carmichael Show' (NBC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
57: 'The Mysteries of Laura' (NBC): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
58: 'Telenovela' (NBC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
59: 'Undateable' (NBC): Canceled after three seasons [original slide here]
60: 'Crowded' (NBC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
61: 'Heartbeat' (NBC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
62: 'Game of Silence' (NBC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
63: 'Castle' (ABC): Canceled after eight seasons [original slide here]
64: 'Grandfathered' (FOX): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
65: 'The Grinder' (FOX): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
66: 'Dr. Ken' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
67: 'Bordertown' (FOX): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
68: 'Marvel's Agent Carter' (ABC): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
69: 'The Muppets' (ABC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
70: 'American Crime' (ABC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
71: 'The Family' (ABC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
72: 'The Catch' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
73: 'The Real ONeals' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
74: 'Supergirl' (CBS) - Renewed for season 2 and moving to The CW [original slide here]
75: 'CSI: Cyber' (CBS): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
76: 'Containment' (The CW): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
77: 'Criminal Minds' (CBS): Renewed for season 12 [original slide here]
78: 'The Mindy Project' (Hulu): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
79: 'The Path' (Hulu): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
80: 'The Ranch' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
81: 'Underground' (WGN): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
82: 'Greenleaf' (OWN): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
83: 'Silicon Valley' (HBO): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
84: 'Game of Thrones' (HBO): Renewed for season 7 [original slide here]
85: 'Veep' (HBO): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
86: 'The Shannara Chronicles' (MTV): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
87: 'Fear the Walking Dead' (AMC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
88: 'Girlfriend's Guide to Divorce' (Bravo): Renewed for seasons 3, 4 & 5 [original slide here]
89: 'F is for Family' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
90: 'Man Seeking Woman' (FXX): Renewed for season 3 in 2017 [original slide here]
91: 'New Girl' (Fox): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
92: 'Degrassi: Next Class' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
93: 'Episodes' (Showtime): Ending after season 5 [original slide here]
94: 'Rosewood' (Fox): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
95: 'Lucifer' (Fox): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
96: 'The Detour' (TBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
97: 'Kocktails with Khloé' (FYI): Canceled after 14 episodes [original slide here]
98: 'Grimm' (NBC): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
99: 'It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia' (FXX): Renewed for seasons 13 and 14 [original slide here]
100: 'Moonbeam City' (Comedy Central): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
101: 'Drunk History' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
102: 'This Is Not Happening' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
103: 'Review' (Comedy Central): Ending after season 3 [original slide here]
104: 'Tosh.0' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 10 [original slide here]
105: 'Not Safe with Nikki Glaser' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
106: 'Togetherness' (HBO): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
107: 'Survivor' (CBS): Renewed for season 33 [original slide here]
108: 'Scorpion' (CBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
109: 'NCIS: New Orleans' (CBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
110: 'NCIS: Los Angeles' (CBS): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
111: 'Mom' (CBS): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
112: 'Madam Secretary' (CBS): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
113: 'Hawaii Five-0' (CBS): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
114: 'Elementary' (CBS): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
115: 'Blue Bloods' (CBS): Renewed for season 7 [original slide here]
116: 'The Amazing Race' (CBS): Renewed for season 29 [original slide here]
117: '2 Broke Girls' (CBS): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
118: 'The Last Man on Earth' (Fox): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
119: 'Brooklyn Nine-Nine' (Fox): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
120: 'Vikings' (History): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
121: 'Of Kings and Prophets' (ABC): Canceled after two episodes [original slide here]
122: Person of Interest (CBS): Ending after season 5 [original slide here]
123: 'Better Call Saul' (AMC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
124: 'The 100' (The CW): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
125: 'Switched at Birth' (Freeform): Ending after season 5 [original slide here]
126: 'Arrow' (The CW): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
127: 'Crazy Ex-Girlfriend' (The CW): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
128: 'DC's Legends of Tomorrow' (The CW): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
129: 'The Flash' (The CW): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
130: 'iZombie' (The CW): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
131: 'Jane The Virgin' (The CW): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
132: 'The Originals ' (The CW): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
133: 'Reign' (The CW): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
134: 'Supernatural' (The CW): Renewed for season 12 [original slide here]
135: 'The Vampire Diaries' (The CW): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
136: 'Outsiders' (WGN America): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
137: 'Royal Pains' (USA): Ending after season 8 [original slide here]
138: 'Mercy Street' (PBS): Renewed for season 2 in 2017 [original slide here]
139: 'Supergirl' (CBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
140: 'Into the Badlands' (AMC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
141: 'Chef's Table' (Netflix): Renewed for seasons 2, 3 and 4 [original slide here]
142: 'Kevin from Work' (Freeform): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
143: 'Young & Hungry' (Freeform): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
144: 'Grey's Anatomy' (ABC): Renewed for season 13 [original slide here]
145: 'American Horror Story' (FX): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
146: 'Dancing with the Stars' (ABC): Renewed for seasons 22 & 23 [original slide here]
147: 'Scandal' (ABC): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
148: 'Quantico' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
149: 'The Bachelor' (ABC): Renewed for season 21 [original slide here]
150: 'How to Get Away with Murder' (ABC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
151: 'Fresh Off the Boat' (ABC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
152: 'Shark Tank' (ABC): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
153: 'Marvel's Agents of SHIELD' (ABC): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
154: 'The Middle' (ABC): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
155: 'Once Upon a Time' (ABC): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
156: 'The Goldbergs' (ABC): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
157: 'Modern Family' (ABC): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]
158: 'Black-ish' (ABC): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
159: 'Teachers' (TV Land): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
160: 'NCIS' (CBS): Renewed for seasons 14 and 15 [original slide here]
161: 'Bones' (Fox): Renewed for a 12th and final season [original slide here]
162: 'The View' (ABC): Renewed for season 20 [original slide here]
163: 'Baskets' (FX): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
164: 'Superstore' (NBC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
165: 'Vinyl' (HBO): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
166: 'Unforgetable' (A&E): Canceled after season 4 [original slide here]
167: 'Master of None' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 in 2017 [original slide here]
168: 'Days of Our Lives' (NBC): Renewed for season 51 [original slide here]
169: 'Mozart in the Jungle' (Amazon): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
170: 'The Magicians' (Syfy): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
171: 'Colony' (USA Network): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
172: 'Manhattan' (WGN America): Canceled after 2 seasons [original slide here]
173: 'Law & Order: Special Victims Unit' (NBC): Renewed for season 18 [original slide here]
174: 'Orange Is the New Black' (Netflix): Renewed for seasons 5, 6 and 7 [original slide here]
175: 'Chicago Med' (NBC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
176: 'Angel from Hell' (CBS): Canceled after 5 episodes [original slide here]
177: 'The Good Wife' (CBS): Ending after 7 seasons [original slide here]
178: 'Shades of Blue' (NBC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
179: 'So You Think You Can Dance' (FOX): Renewed for season 13 [original slide here]
180: 'Finding Carter' (MTV): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
181: 'House of Cards' (Netflix): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
182: 'Billions' (Showtime): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
183: 'Lip Sync Battle' (Spike): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
184: 'Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt' (Netflix): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
185: 'Marvel's Jessica Jones' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
186: Heroes Reborn (NBC): Ending after one season [original slide here]
187: 'Mike & Molly' (CBS): Ending after season 6 [original slide here]
188: 'The Royals' (E!): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
189: 'Girls' (HBO): Ending after season 6 [original slide here]
190: 'Younger' (TV Land): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
191: 'Inside Amy Schumer' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 5 (Season 4 begins in April) [original slide here]
192: 'Broad City' (Comedy Central): Renewed for seasons 4 and 5 (Season 3 begins in Feb.) [original slide here]
193: 'Being Mary Jane' (BET: Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
194: 'Rizzoli & Isles' (TNT): Ending after season 7 [original slide here]
195: 'Rectify' (Sundance TV): Canceled after season 4 [original slide here]
196: 'Celebrity Family Feud' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
197: The Ellen DeGeneres Show (NBC): Renewed through the 2019-2020 season [original slide here]
198: 'The Meredith Vieira Show' (NBC): Ending after season two [original slide here]
199: 'The Expanse' (Syfy): Renewed for season 2 in 2017 [original slide here]
200: 'Benders' (IFC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
201: Best Time Ever with Neil Patrick Harris (NBC) - Canceled after one season [original slide here]
202: Major Crimes (TNT) - Renewed for Season 5 [original slide here]
203: Legends (TNT) - Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
204: The Librarians (TNT) - Renewed for Season 3 [original slide here]
205: Public Morals (TNT) - Canceled after one season [original slide here]
206: Agent X (TNT) - Canceled after one season [original slide here]
207: ' 'Wayward Pines' (FOX): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
208: 'Grace and Frankie' (Netflix): Renewed for season 2 and 3 [original slide here]
209: 'The Leftovers' (HBO): Ending after season 3 [original slide here]
210: 'Nathan for You' (Comedy Central): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
211: 'Bitten' (Syfy): Ending after season 3 [original slide here]
212: 'Homeland' (Showtime): Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
213: 'The Affair' (Showtime): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
214: 'The Blacklist' (NBC): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
215: 'Gigi Does It' (IFC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
216: 'Jay Leno's Garage' (CNBC): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
217: 'The Art of More' (Crackle): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
218: 'You're the Worst' (FXX): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
219: 'The Fosters' (ABC Family): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
220: 'Star Wars Rebels' (Disney XD): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
221: 'Dancing With the Stars' (ABC): Renewed for a 22nd cycle to begin in March [original slide here]
222: 'Girl Meets World' (Disney): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
223: 'Fargo' (FX): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
224: 'Gravity Falls' (Disney XD): Ending after two seasons. [original slide here]
225: 'The Meltdown With Jonah and Kumail' (Comedy Central): Renewed for an 8-episode 3rd season [original slide here]
226: 'The Soup' (E!): Ending after 22 years (series finale will air Dec. 18 at 10 p.m. ET/PT on E!) [original slide here]
227: 'The B------ Executioner' (FX): Canceled after one season. [original slide here]
228: 'Wicked City' (ABC): Canceled after three episodes [original slide here]
229: 'Murder in the First' (TNT): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
230: 'The Player' (NBC): Ending after 9 episodes [original slide here]
231: 'Blood & Oil' (ABC): Ending after 10 episodes [original slide here]
232: 'Truth Be Told' (NBC): Ending after 10 episodes [original slide here]
233: 'Under The Dome' (CBS) - Canceled after three seasons [original slide here]
234: 'American Horror Story': Renewed for season 6 [original slide here]
235: 'Chicago P.D.' (NBC): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
236: 'Chicago Fire' (NBC): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
237: 'Blindspot' (NBC): Renewed for season two [original slide here]
238: 'Z nation' (Syfy): Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
239: 'Maron' (IFC): Renewed for season 4 [original slide here]
240: 'BattleBots' (ABC): Renewed for season 2 on the network (its 7th season overall) [original slide here]
241: 'The Walking Dead' (AMC): Renewed for season 7 [original slide here]
242: 'Longmire' (Netflix): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
243: 'The Brink' (HBO): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
244: 'Married' (FX): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
245: 'Monica the Medium' (ABC Family): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
246: 'I Am Cait' (E!): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
247: 'MythBusters' (Discovery): Ending after 14 seasons [original slide here]
248: Minority Report Season 1 reduced to 10 episodes [original slide here]
249: 'Clipped' (TBS): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
250: 'Switched at Birth' (ABC Family/Freeform): Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
251: 'The Whispers' (ABC): Canceled after one season [original slide here]
252: 'Defiance' (Syfy): Canceled after 3 seasons [original slide here]
253: 'Rookie Blue' (ABC): Canceled after 6 seasons. [original slide here]
254: 'Ink Master' (Spike): Renewed for season 8 and 'Ink Master: Redemption' (Spike): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
255: America's Next Top Model (The CW): Ending after 22 seasons [original slide here]
256: Dominion (Syfy): Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
257: Beauty and the Beast (CW): Ending after season 4. [original slide here]
258: 'Extant' (CBS): Canceled after two seasons. [original slide here]
259: 'Banshee' (Cinemax): Ending after four seasons. [original slide here]
260: 'Bob's Burgers' (Fox): Renewed for seasons 7 and 8 [original slide here]
261: 'Zoo' (CBS) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
262: 'Chasing Life' (ABC Family) - Canceled after two seasons [original slide here]
263: 'WAGS' (E!) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
264: Girlfriends Guide To Divorce (Bravo) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
265: Sex&Drugs&Rock&Roll (FX) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
266: Basketball Wives: LA (VH1) - Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
267: Rock This Boat: New Kids On The Block (Pop) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
268: Party Down South (CMT) - Renewed for season 5 [original slide here]
269: The Nightly Show with Larry Wilmore (Comedy Central) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
270: Dating Naked (VH1) - Renewed for season 3 [original slide here]
271: Mr. Robinson (NBC) - Canceled after one season [original slide here]
272: The Carmichael Show (NBC) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
273: Americas Got Talent (NBC) - Renewed for season 11 [original slide here]
274: 'Killjoys' (Syfy) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
275: 'Dark Matter' (Syfy) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
276: 'Impastor' (TV Land) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]
277: 'The Jim Gaffigan Show' (TVLand) - Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]


----------



## jamesl

Spoiler



no surprise here 
such promise yet done so poorly 
10: 'Houdini & Doyle' (Fox): Canceled after one season [original slide here]

seriously ?
52: 'Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders' (CBS): Renewed for season 2 [original slide here]

again, seriously ?
is there anybody who is fooled by this ?
54: 'Undercover Boss' (CBS): Renewed for season 8 [original slide here]


----------



## DavidJL

mr.unnatural said:


> This is the composite slideshow of shows that have been renewed, canceled, or ending. If you've seen the previous slideshows I posted, only the first 20 or so slides are new.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/gallery/canceled-renewed-or-ending/ss-AAf3eY0?li=BBnb2gh#image=25


thanks for the update, your note to check the first 20 slides was very helpful and made the slideshow fairly painless. much appreciated


----------



## Unbeliever

The list is posted in the spoiler above, but if you want to see the pics too, try this, a deslide-showed format:

http://deslide.clusterfake.net/?o=h...newed-or-ending/ss-AAf3eY0?li=BBnb2gh#image=1

--Carlos V.


----------



## BrettStah

The CW Gives Early Renewals to 'The Flash,' Six Others



> The network has doled out early renewals to all its comic book franchises ("Arrow," "D.C.'s Legends of Tomorrow," "The Flash," "Supergirl") and to "Jane the Virgin," "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend," and "Supernatural." The CW will also resurrect DC's "Constantine" as an animated series starring the voice of Matt Ryan on digital outlet CW Seed, produced by Greg Berlanti.


----------



## RGM1138

No mention of Frequency?


----------



## Allanon

RGM1138 said:


> No mention of Frequency?


It didn't get a back order and was capped at 13 episodes which usually means it's not getting renewed. But if it performs well on Netflix there is still hope.

No Back Order For Frequency - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## thewebgal

I want Constantine as a Real Show, not an animated web show!


----------



## KDeFlane

thewebgal said:


> I want Constantine as a Real Show, not an animated web show!


 and I do too, but take comfort in the glorious sound of Matt Ryan returning to voice the character he brought to life for NBC. Oh, and the promo still is worthy of its graphic novel roots. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818150562998980610


----------



## Bierboy

RGM1138 said:


> No mention of Frequency?


That was my question as well. I'd much prefer it be renewed than all the comic book crap...


----------



## gossamer88

Frequency (which I like) is one of those..."what are they gonna do next season?" But that didn't stop The Killing. But it is one of their lowest rated show. So I won't be surprised if it does not get renewed.


----------



## tlc

gossamer88 said:


> Frequency (which I like) is one of those..."what are they gonna do next season?"


I only watched a couple of episodes. Did the first seaon wrap up like the movie?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tlc said:


> I only watched a couple of episodes. Did the first seaon wrap up like the movie?


It hasn't yet, but it seems to be headed in that direction (still two (?) episodes left...)


----------



## reddice

tlc said:


> I only watched a couple of episodes. Did the first seaon wrap up like the movie?


I did not like it and stopped after two episodes. The movie was better the series was just forcing anything they can.


----------



## thewebgal

Yeah, we may be wound out on Frequency - we have maybe 3-4 eps in the can and no urge to go watch them ...
its less compelling each week and too much like work to get to the end ...
And Supergirl is drifting off my Must Watch list as well ...
But we still like Flash!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

this is the go to website for this stuff. all channels including streaming

Renewal Scorecard 2016-17 - Cancelled Or Renewed TV Shows - RenewCancelTV.com

and for breaking news on cancellations

IMDb Picks - IMDb


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

CBS Renews:

_Blue Bloods
Hawaii Five-0
Life in Pieces
Madam Secretary
Mom
NCIS: Los Angeles
NCIS: New Orleans
Scorpion
Survivor
48 Hours
60 Minutes
Kevin Can Wait
MacGyver
Man with a Plan_
and _Superior Donuts._


----------



## DevdogAZ

:up: for Life in Pieces and Survivor. And The Big Bang Theory was recently renewed for two more seasons, so that should be part of that CBS list. Hopefully The Amazing Race will also get a renewal after the upcoming season has aired.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Yes NCIS and TBBT were previously renewed.


----------



## VegasVic

I'm holding out hope for at least one TAR each season. Maybe it will depend on what kind of ratings for the new Thursday night slot.


----------



## spartanstew

I guess I'll go ahead and watch Macgyver now


----------



## Steveknj

spartanstew said:


> I guess I'll go ahead and watch Macgyver now


Lucky for you the Nieslen families didn't wait to see if it was going to get cancelled or not.


----------



## spartanstew

We'll see how Lucky I am after I watch a couple of episodes.


----------



## BrettStah

It was a pretty bad show... we only made it to episode 2 I think, and I was mad about wasting that much time on it.


----------



## Michael S

So I'm guessing 2 Broke Girls is a goner. I'm surprised that NCIS:LA got renewed since they put on Sunday. I thought that would be the death of it.


----------



## lpwcomp

Michael S said:


> So I'm guessing 2 Broke Girls is a goner. I'm surprised that NCIS:LA got renewed since they put on Sunday. I thought that would be the death of it.


That is not an exhaustive list. The Big Bang Theory, Bull, and NCIS have all been renewed.

These are just the early renewals. There are still shows on the bubble.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

From same article i posted from:

As for what's missing from the massive renewal_? _The fates of _The Amazing Race, Code Black, Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders, __Doubt_,_ Elementary, The Great Indoors, The Odd Couple, Pure Genius, Ransom, Training Day_ and _2 Broke Girls_ all remain up in the air.


----------



## TonyD79

Prettt sure the Odd Couple has been announced as not coming back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Training Day might prove difficult!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

of the ones on the bubble... Code Black is the only one I watch, and I wouldn't shed a tear if it was gone.


----------



## BrettStah

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> From same article i posted from:
> 
> As for what's missing from the massive renewal_? _The fates of _The Amazing Race, Code Black, Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders, __Doubt_,_ Elementary, The Great Indoors, The Odd Couple, Pure Genius, Ransom, Training Day_ and _2 Broke Girls_ all remain up in the air.


The only one listed that we watch is Elementary... I hope it's renewed!


----------



## madscientist

I still watch Elementary pretty regularly and I enjoy TAR. I watch Criminal Minds (just the original) out of habit but it wouldn't bother me if this was the last season. The rest, nope.


----------



## sharkster

TonyD79 said:


> Prettt sure the Odd Couple has been announced as not coming back.


Oh nooo!  While I imagine you're right, I was hoping it would come back. I didn't have high expectations, though.

Glad for 'Life in Pieces'. This is one of my favorite sitcoms. Great cast, hilarious stories.


----------



## spartanstew

madscientist said:


> I still watch Elementary pretty regularly and I enjoy TAR. I watch Criminal Minds (just the original) out of habit but it wouldn't bother me if this was the last season. The rest, nope.


Same here, as well as Amazing Race.

I have Pure Genius, Ransom, and Training Day recorded, but haven't watched any of them yet.


----------



## cannonz

sharkster said:


> Oh nooo!  While I imagine you're right, I was hoping it would come back. I didn't have high expectations, though.
> 
> .


 Me too, maybe they will treat it like Rules Of Engagement was.


----------



## mattack

spartanstew said:


> Same here, as well as Amazing Race.
> 
> I have Pure Genius, Ransom, and Training Day recorded, but haven't watched any of them yet.


I think both Pure Genius and Ransom are/were very entertaining shows. Pure Genius was way better than APB...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

"Pitch" didn't make the roster for 2nd season...... I liked it enough..


----------



## Saturn_V

As much as I liked Pitch, I'm kinda glad it didn't get picked up. The show was heading into cliche-ridden waters.


----------



## gossamer88

Not to mention the suspension of disbelief was too hard.


----------



## Steveknj

Saturn_V said:


> As much as I liked Pitch, I'm kinda glad it didn't get picked up. The show was heading into cliche-ridden waters.


This. And then they started with the typical romance stuff, which seemed counterintuative to what they were trying to say with the show, that women can compete with men. They could have kept the romance out of it until all of that was explored. Anyway, it's done, so its a moot point.


----------



## tomhorsley

The thing I notice most about canceled TV shows is that about 99% of the time, the very first time I ever heard of the show is when I read about it being canceled. I keep thinking they may have needed more publicity .


----------



## DevdogAZ

tomhorsley said:


> The thing I notice most about canceled TV shows is that about 99% of the time, the very first time I ever heard of the show is when I read about it being canceled. I keep thinking they may have needed more publicity .


Man, Pitch got so much publicity leading up to its debut last fall. That was definitely not the reason why it failed.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> Man, Pitch got so much publicity leading up to its debut last fall. That was definitely not the reason why it failed.


I guess it depends on what shows you watch and if you watch the promos during the show - I don't think I heard of this show at all either. If I did, it was probably me reading a brief description on a "what's new this tv season" type of website article, and whatever I read didn't make me want to record it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> I guess it depends on what shows you watch and if you watch the promos during the show - I don't think I heard of this show at all either. If I did, it was probably me reading a brief description on a "what's new this tv season" type of website article, and whatever I read didn't make me want to record it.


Obviously if you're not watching any FOX networks or FFing through commercials, then you were not likely to see any ads for it. Makes me wonder how effective the advertising on TV is vs. methods outside of TV, such as online, billboards, etc.


----------



## robojerk

What's Pitch?


----------



## jamesl

robojerk said:


> What's Pitch?


its that drama where the teenage girl becomes a pitcher for the major leagues or something like that

never saw it, 
previews made it look and sound beyond stupid


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

This show was highly publicized, not the reason it was cancelled.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> Obviously if you're not watching any FOX networks or FFing through commercials, then you were not likely to see any ads for it. Makes me wonder how effective the advertising on TV is vs. methods outside of TV, such as online, billboards, etc.


I just checked.. we have 6 Fox season passes. I do try to skip as many commercials as possible though. Ads during football games are most likely to be seen, obviously. But even then, whenever I can I try to watch games "delayed live", starting around halfway through and finishing up the game not too long beyond the actual end time.


----------



## DancnDude

I liked Pitch, but I really would have been surprised if it had been renewed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm just hoping NBC renews Timeless and Blindspot. I think those shows are pretty good for serialized network dramas.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Pitch just became a product placement mecca. There was no show around it!


----------



## jamesl

BrettStah said:


> I guess it depends on what shows you watch and if you watch the promos during the show - I don't think I heard of this show at all either. If I did, it was probably me reading a brief description on a "what's new this tv season" type of website article, and whatever I read didn't make me want to record it.


it was all over social media

"great show for empowerment for women" 
"if you don't like the show you're sexist"


----------



## John Gillespie

Doesn't ring even a tiny jingle bell.


----------



## brianric

jamesl said:


> it was all over social media
> 
> "great show for empowerment for women"
> "if you don't like the show you're sexist"


Ironic coming from Fox.


----------



## BrettStah

jamesl said:


> it was all over social media
> 
> "great show for empowerment for women"
> "if you don't like the show you're sexist"


Yeah, I'm not super deep into social media either. As an example, my family was shocked when they found out last week I hadn't heard of some Starbucks unicorn beverage.


----------



## TonyD79

brianric said:


> Ironic coming from Fox.


The Fox TV network is very different from Fox News. Always has been.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> I just checked.. we have 6 Fox season passes. I do try to skip as many commercials as possible though. Ads during football games are most likely to be seen, obviously. But even then, whenever I can I try to watch games "delayed live", starting around halfway through and finishing up the game not too long beyond the actual end time.


I know this show was pushed throughout the baseball post season. So maybe if you're not a baseball fan, that's why you never heard of it. I always thought, because of today's sports landscape they should have changed Pitch to Jumpshot or something like that and set the same scenario in a basketball setting. I think that would have attracted a much younger audience.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I know this show was pushed throughout the baseball post season. So maybe if you're not a baseball fan, that's why you never heard of it. I always thought, because of today's sports landscape they should have changed Pitch to Jumpshot or something like that and set the same scenario in a basketball setting. I think that would have attracted a much younger audience.


Ah, yeah... I watched exactly zero seconds of baseball.


----------



## John Gillespie

Maybe if it had been about a lady golfer breaking into the Men's tour


----------



## tivoknucklehead

2016-17 TV Season: Renewed and Canceled


----------



## That Don Guy

I think the main problem with the show was, it depended on the viewers having a reasonably working knowledge of how baseball worked - not just the game, but behind the scenes as well. I wouldn't be surprised if the show had the "soap elements" to draw in the women and the "baseball elements" to draw in the men, but it backfired as the women got turned off by the baseball and the men by the soap.



Steveknj said:


> I know this show was pushed throughout the baseball post season. So maybe if you're not a baseball fan, that's why you never heard of it. I always thought, because of today's sports landscape they should have changed Pitch to Jumpshot or something like that and set the same scenario in a basketball setting. I think that would have attracted a much younger audience.


I assume the main reason they didn't is, while Fox has a deal with Major League Baseball (in fact, during the All-Star Game, they had an interview with the character "in character" as if she really was going to play for the Padres) and the NFL (so maybe having it be about the first female NFL player, presumably a placekicker), ABC/ESPN is the NBA network.


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> I think the main problem with the show was, it depended on the viewers having a reasonably working knowledge of how baseball worked - not just the game, but behind the scenes as well. I wouldn't be surprised if the show had the "soap elements" to draw in the women and the "baseball elements" to draw in the men, but it backfired as the women got turned off by the baseball and the men by the soap.
> 
> I assume the main reason they didn't is, while Fox has a deal with Major League Baseball (in fact, during the All-Star Game, they had an interview with the character "in character" as if she really was going to play for the Padres) and the NFL (so maybe having it be about the first female NFL player, presumably a placekicker), ABC/ESPN is the NBA network.


I'm sure this is true. I liked the show from the aspect of trying to use it get more (and presumably female) fans to watch it. I'm always careful in saying that they used "romance" to try and draw in "female" fans, as I don't like to stereotype the whole "female viewers are into romance / love affair type shows" but, there is most likely some truth to that. But as said, they would have been better off going one way or the other. As a baseball fan, I liked the inner workings of a baseball team, but as someone who's not a fan of ABC type (Shonda Rhymes) shows, once they threw that into the mix, I found it too stereotypical "woman's" fare and I had less interest.


----------



## ej42137

Steveknj said:


> I know this show was pushed throughout the baseball post season. So maybe if you're not a baseball fan, that's why you never heard of it. I always thought, because of today's sports landscape they should have changed Pitch to Jumpshot or something like that and set the same scenario in a basketball setting. I think that would have attracted a much younger audience.


A woman as a pro baseball player was not believable; basketball would be ludicrous. Add the reputation basketball players have for victimizing women and I don't think it would get past the pitch room.


----------



## Steveknj

ej42137 said:


> A woman as a pro baseball player was not believable; basketball would be ludicrous. Add the reputation basketball players have for victimizing women and I don't think it would get past the pitch room.


Male athletes in all sports have "victimized" women. It's not just basketball. Second, as you said, it's not any more unbelievable than a woman baseball player, and in fact, there IS a woman's basketball league. I get that the idea of either is pretty silly, but we at least know that there are professional women basketball players who could at least compete with the men (and I'd imagine most of them have played against men on the schoolyard.

That all said, this is not about any of that, it's about drawing in younger fans who are unfortunately more likely to be basketball fans than baseball fans (it's all about the cult of celebrity as much as anything. There's on equivalent in baseball to LeBron or Steph or any of the wellknown basketball players, a woman hoopster competing against men automatically enters that stratosphere).


----------



## MikeekiM

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> From same article i posted from:
> 
> As for what's missing from the massive renewal_? _The fates of _The Amazing Race, Code Black, Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders, __Doubt_,_ Elementary, The Great Indoors, The Odd Couple, Pure Genius, Ransom, Training Day_ and _2 Broke Girls_ all remain up in the air.


Wow...I am a bit shocked that TAR is on that list... I don't keep up with the viewership numbers at all, but my perception was that it had a large following (not quite as large as my perception of the Survivor following, but still above the line to justify keeping it).


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeekiM said:


> Wow...I am a bit shocked that TAR is on that list... I don't keep up with the viewership numbers at all, but my perception was that it had a large following (not quite as large as my perception of the Survivor following, but still above the line to justify keeping it).


Many have predicted the current season would be its last because typically CBS orders a fall season and a spring season, but this year they only ordered one, and then when they originally scheduled it, it wasn't even going to start until May. It started a little earlier because another show tanked, but CBS hasn't shown much confidence in it, and the viewer numbers are less than half of what Survivor gets.

Some were hoping for a writers strike because that might increase the chances of shows like TAR being renewed, but with the strike averted, it's not looking good.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Many have predicted the current season would be its last because typically CBS orders a fall season and a spring season, but this year they only ordered one, and then when they originally scheduled it, it wasn't even going to start until May. It started a little earlier because another show tanked, but CBS hasn't shown much confidence in it, and the viewer numbers are less than half of what Survivor gets.
> 
> Some were hoping for a writers strike because that might increase the chances of shows like TAR being renewed, but with the strike averted, it's not looking good.


----------



## Ruth

I'm bummed about Pitch! I don't care for baseball but I liked the show anyway.


----------



## nyny523

I love baseball and I really liked Pitch.

Sad to see it go


----------



## gschrock

MikeekiM said:


> Wow...I am a bit shocked that TAR is on that list... I don't keep up with the viewership numbers at all, but my perception was that it had a large following (not quite as large as my perception of the Survivor following, but still above the line to justify keeping it).


I'm not sure TAR pulls in quite the numbers that it used to. I know in our household, my wife still watches it (although not sure she's watched any of this season yet), but I've dumped it, and it used to be a favorite show. From what I can tell, I watched the first 25 seasons, but by the end I was really starting to get turned off by the casting, and with season 26 being one of the real stunt casting seasons (blind dates) AND the seflie cam season, well, that ended my run.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gschrock said:


> I'm not sure TAR pulls in quite the numbers that it used to. I know in our household, my wife still watches it (although not sure she's watched any of this season yet), but I've dumped it, and it used to be a favorite show. From what I can tell, I watched the first 25 seasons, but by the end I was really starting to get turned off by the casting, and with season 26 being one of the real stunt casting seasons (blind dates) AND the seflie cam season, well, that ended my run.


This season has been surprisingly good. They didn't cast any duos. Just a whole bunch of individuals and then they picked their partners in the first episode. So in addition to the regular stresses of the race, you've also got the stresses of being paired with someone you don't know. But I think one of the reasons it's working is since the racers don't know their partners, they are more social with the rest of the racers rather than being insular within just their team. So that has created a bit of a different dynamic. Anyway, I suggest you watch if you once enjoyed the show, but obviously it's up to you.


----------



## jamesl

Steveknj said:


> ...but we at least know that there are professional women basketball players who could at least compete with the men ...


ha ha ha

no


----------



## MikeekiM

DevdogAZ said:


> This season has been surprisingly good. They didn't cast any duos. Just a whole bunch of individuals and then they picked their partners in the first episode. So in addition to the regular stresses of the race, you've also got the stresses of being paired with someone you don't know. But I think one of the reasons it's working is since the racers don't know their partners, they are more social with the rest of the racers rather than being insular within just their team. So that has created a bit of a different dynamic. Anyway, I suggest you watch if you once enjoyed the show, but obviously it's up to you.


Yes, I agree with DevdogAZ... The "stranger twist" is more entertaining that I expected...


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> I think the main problem with the show was, it depended on the viewers having a reasonably working knowledge of how baseball worked - not just the game, but behind the scenes as well.


Can you give example(s) of what you mean, especially the "behind the scenes" part?

Maybe it's because I think baseball is the only one of the major sports where I know all of the (main) rules and the positions, but I can't think of anything complex about it/what was needed to be known beyond the basic rules. (I obviously know "get the ball in the hoop/goal/goal" for basketball/soccer/football, but beyond a couple of positions at most, I don't know all of the positions or the specific rules.)


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I get that the idea of either is pretty silly, but we at least know that there are professional women basketball players who could at least compete with the men (and I'd imagine most of them have played against men on the schoolyard.


I think it's not fair to judge women and men against each other in things that are very dependent on physical abilities. Men and women are just physiologically different. Women excel at many things (better in long-term close quarter situations, such as on submarines).

No doubt that the top women at any sport can beat the vast majority of men on the planet. But they can't compete against the top tier of men due to differences in their bodies. The top pro soccer women players struggle against top tier high school men's teams, and I'm betting the same is true for basketball.


----------



## MikeCC

mattack said:


> Can you give example(s) of what you mean, especially the "behind the scenes" part?


I'd guess the interaction between a manager and the GM, how scouting works, what the many complications and considerations are when trading players...


----------



## ADG

Strange. I see new posts in this thread and expect them to be about shows that have been renewed or cancelled and instead it's an ongoing discussion of Pitch. Maybe there's a "PITCH" thread where I can find out about cancellations & renewals. Hmmmm.


----------



## Steveknj

jamesl said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> no


First of all, in the current premise, there are no women BASEBALL players who could compete, so is it any more far fetched to have a woman who could? Second of all this is fiction. As I said, you don't think there are women who play with men on the schoolyards? Women who could hit an outside jumpshot? I thought there was a woman or two who have attended NBA training camp? Nancy Lieberman perhaps? The premise here is a woman who's an EXTRAORDINARY athlete, not the average player.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> I think it's not fair to judge women and men against each other in things that are very dependent on physical abilities. Men and women are just physiologically different. Women excel at many things (better in long-term close quartersl situations, such as on submarines).
> 
> No doubt that the top women at any sport can beat the vast majority of men on the planet. But they can't compete against the top tier of men due to differences in their bodies. The top pro soccer women players struggle against to tier high school men's teams, and I'm betting the same is true for basketball.


Which is no doubt, all true. The best woman's pitcher couldn't compete on a professional level with men. But in this FICTIONALIZED TV show, they find one woman who could. If you think the whole premise is a reach, then the show is probably not for you. So, to take that "reach" to a different sport, one where we've seen successful professional women compete, such as basketball, it's the same thing. Nobody is saying it's possible in real life, but in a fictionalized TV show, why not?


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> Strange. I see new posts in this thread and expect them to be about shows that have been renewed or cancelled and instead it's an ongoing discussion of Pitch. Maybe there's a "PITCH" thread where I can find out about cancellations & renewals. Hmmmm.


Hello, welcome to the forum


----------



## ADG

LOL


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Can you give example(s) of what you mean, especially the "behind the scenes" part?
> 
> Maybe it's because I think baseball is the only one of the major sports where I know all of the (main) rules and the positions, but I can't think of anything complex about it/what was needed to be known beyond the basic rules. (I obviously know "get the ball in the hoop/goal/goal" for basketball/soccer/football, but beyond a couple of positions at most, I don't know all of the positions or the specific rules.)


I never saw the show, but I assume it dealt with a lot of the stuff that players go through outside of just playing, stuff like locker room politics, the constant fear of getting sent to the minors, the authority of the manager vs. the GM, travel, dealing with the press and fans, etc.


----------



## Ruth

There definitely was a tension in Pitch between writing for the baseball audience vs. the Grrrl power/rom drama audience. I'm in the latter group and I enjoyed the show despite knowing NOTHING about baseball, but there definitely were several times during the season that I found myself googling to figure out things about baseball that the show was assuming I already understood. I enjoy internet research so that was not a big deal for me, but I can imagine some people being turned off by it. 

Here are some examples -- I didn't know what a "beanball" is and there's a whole episode about that. I didn't understand the relationship between major and minor leagues or anything about how trades work. I didn't know that pitchers would only be allowed to pitch a certain number of games in a season


----------



## TonyD79

Ruth said:


> There definitely was a tension in Pitch between writing for the baseball audience vs. the Grrrl power/rom drama audience. I'm in the latter group and I enjoyed the show despite knowing NOTHING about baseball, but there definitely were several times during the season that I found myself googling to figure out things about baseball that the show was assuming I already understood. I enjoy internet research so that was not a big deal for me, but I can imagine some people being turned off by it.
> 
> Here are some examples -- I didn't know what a "beanball" is and there's a whole episode about that. I didn't understand the relationship between major and minor leagues or anything about how trades work. I didn't know that pitchers would only be allowed to pitch a certain number of games in a season


While it definitely had a "girl power" theme and vibe, I don't think Pitch was aimed at people who knew nothing about baseball. I think they were aiming more at the girls and women who like sports and were viewing it as a growing demographic.

They may have overestimated the hunger for such a show from the demographic but they also missed on the texture of the show. Neither sports enough nor girl enough.

But, overall, a series about a sports team is difficult. It is hard to sustain the drama and keep the games alive. A movie, yes. A series about people AWAY from the field (including agents like Arli$$), yes. But one centered on a team (and not an outright comedy) is difficult. It would take great writing and these writers were not great. They were good enough for a medical drama but a sports environment is extremely challenging.


----------



## gweempose

Bummed that SyFy didn't renew Incorporated. I thought it was a pretty cool show.


----------



## Regina

The Knick is cancelled????
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laria

As a woman who has played softball up through HS varsity level and basketball up through D1 college level, I find it more plausible personally to find a woman who can compete in baseball than basketball.


----------



## Graymalkin

I liked Pitch, so I'm disappointed that it wasn't renewed -- but not terribly surprised. Baseball doesn't appeal to the younger demographic like basketball or football does. And has there ever been a long-running drama series on _broadcast_ TV centered around sports? (Cable TV, of course, is different -- naked sex scenes with Ali Larter and Mark Paul Gosselaar certainly would've attracted more eyeballs.)

The show did acknowledge that it would take some unusual circumstances for a woman to make it in Major League Baseball. They made her a pitcher so she didn't have to make it as a hitter or fielder. Her best pitch was a screwball, which doesn't need the raw power that a 100-mph fastball or wicked curveball does.


----------



## TriBruin

If anyone wants to continent the discussion of a female in male sport, I started a thread in Happy Hour:

Could a female play in a male professional team sports league?


----------



## TAsunder

Regina said:


> The Knick is cancelled????
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Until I saw that it was not renewed, I had already assumed it was over. Never even occurred to me that they were trying to continue it.


----------



## laria

TAsunder said:


> Until I saw that it was not renewed, I had already assumed it was over. Never even occurred to me that they were trying to continue it.


I had read some articles (that spoiled me on the ending of S2... I'm still back in S1 somewhere)...



Spoiler



that it was always planned to be a show told in 2 year chunks, where they wiped the slate clean and started over.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

13 reasons why renewed for season 2


----------



## TAsunder

laria said:


> I had read some articles (that spoiled me on the ending of S2... I'm still back in S1 somewhere)...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that it was always planned to be a show told in 2 year chunks, where they wiped the slate clean and started over.


Ahhhh... well that would make sense, but like most shows that start out with that kind of plan, was doomed to fail.


----------



## gweempose

Graymalkin said:


> And has there ever been a long-running drama series on _broadcast_ TV centered around sports?


Friday Night Lights


----------



## laria

gweempose said:


> Friday Night Lights


Wasn't that only on NBC for 2 seasons before moving to DirecTV?

To answer the original question... _Coach_ was on for quite a few seasons way back in the olden days.  Ummm.... _One Tree Hill_, if a soap opera counts (I stopped watching after a while but there was a decent amount of basketball in the first season or two). That's all I got. 

Edit: _Sports Night_ comes to mind, too, but that was neither long running (2 seasons), nor really based around sports... more a tv show based around a tv show about sports.


----------



## lpwcomp

Depends on what constitutes "long running" _The White Shadow _ran for 3 seasons.


----------



## gweempose

laria said:


> Wasn't that only on NBC for 2 seasons before moving to DirecTV?


Okay, so I guess "long running" is open to debate. The show ran for five seasons, but I believe the last three seasons aired on DirecTV first and were later rebroadcast on NBC. It was definitely a drama that centered around sports, though.


----------



## laria

gweempose said:


> Okay, so I guess "long running" is open to debate. The show ran for five seasons, but I believe the last three seasons aired on DirecTV first and were later rebroadcast on NBC. It was definitely a drama that centered around sports, though.


Oh definitely.  I'd consider 5 seasons a good run... I didn't realize that they were rebroadcast on NBC, I thought they were only on DirecTV.


----------



## John Gillespie

"Long Running" is when you get a movie.


----------



## Jed1

Regina said:


> The Knick is cancelled????
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





laria said:


> I had read some articles (that spoiled me on the ending of S2... I'm still back in S1 somewhere)...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that it was always planned to be a show told in 2 year chunks, where they wiped the slate clean and started over.


I was disappointed that they canceled this series. I was going to comment on the end of season two but I will refrain since I assume you did not see this when it was originally running on Cinemax. I really liked the last scene of season one but I will not say anything if you did not see it yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ

laria said:


> Oh definitely.  I'd consider 5 seasons a good run... I didn't realize that they were rebroadcast on NBC, I thought they were only on DirecTV.


It wasn't just that NBC took the DirecTV episodes and rebroadcast them. It was part of the deal to fund the production of the last three seasons. It was a co-production of NBC and DirecTV, with DirecTV having the right to air the episodes first, but knowing that they'd air on NBC a couple months later.


----------



## laria

Jed1 said:


> I was disappointed that they canceled this series. I was going to comment on the end of season two but I will refrain since I assume you did not see this when it was originally running on Cinemax. I really liked the last scene of season one but I will not say anything if you did not see it yet.


Yeah, I don't actually have Cinemax, but have caught some episodes when HBO was showing them on HBO2 last year, but I didn't get one or two episodes in the middle, so I paused hoping they'd show up again and I am not sure the status of them in there.  Some are available on streaming for HBO customers, too, but again I think not all of them.


----------



## TonyD79

Friday Night Lights had high school football at its core but it was really a story about a town. Just as the book was about a town with football being a big part of it. It was not about the football team as Pitch was about a baseball team. 

Comedies don't really count. But, again, Coach was not really about the football team.


----------



## Michael S

Their was 1st and ten on HBO that lasted 6 seasons.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

Arliss on HBO ran for 7 seasons with a somewhat sports theme


----------



## laria

The question posed was about broadcast networks though.


----------



## tomhorsley

TonyD79 said:


> Friday Night Lights had high school football at its core but it was really a story about a town.


Really? I remember trying to watch it once after all the hyped reviews, and I got the impression it was a show about shaky handheld camera close ups of the characters noses. The video actually made me nauseous, I had to quit and lie down after about 10 minutes. (Fast motion computer games do the same thing to me. I can't play them).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Add Frequency and No Tomorrow to cancelled list.


----------



## smak

jamesl said:


> its that drama where the teenage girl becomes a pitcher for the major leagues or something like that


Not for the major leagues, for the Padres.

-smak-


----------



## lynncosbm

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Add Frequency and No Tomorrow to cancelled list.


I'm sad about both of those, No Tomorrow especially.


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Add Frequency and No Tomorrow to cancelled list.


Darn.. Both of those were very entertaining.


----------



## Jed1

laria said:


> Yeah, I don't actually have Cinemax, but have caught some episodes when HBO was showing them on HBO2 last year, but I didn't get one or two episodes in the middle, so I paused hoping they'd show up again and I am not sure the status of them in there.  Some are available on streaming for HBO customers, too, but again I think not all of them.


This series was historically accurate with how medicine was practiced and the social issues that were occurring at the beginning of the last century and after each episode they would have a piece explaining how they reproduced the surgeries seen in the episode. Did you see this in the reruns? If not I wonder if they include this on the Bluray disc sets for seasons 1 & 2. I am surprised that they ran this on HBO as they normally don't do this. What is really annoying is once they end a series on HBO/Cinemax they never seem to rerun the series anymore.
I checked earlier this evening and the episodes are available on MAX Go but you will need to have a subscription to Cinemax. Both seasons are available on Bluray and come with UV codes for Vudu or you could rent or purchase the seasons on Amazon Prime or Vudu. I would recommend Vudu as you will get a better video quality if your internet feed is robust.

I wish they would have continued with this series as it gave a pretty accurate look at life in the beginning of the 20th century. They touched on issues of mental illness and how horrifying the treatments were, the theater style operating rooms, how modern surgical techniques were discovered and tested, abortion, immigration, discrimination by race, ethnicity, sex, religion, and income, the spread of infectious disease, the birth of the electric automobile, the beginning use of electricity, and the big one in this series drug use and addiction and the early methods for treating addiction.


----------



## laria

Jed1 said:


> This series was historically accurate with how medicine was practiced and the social issues that were occurring at the beginning of the last century and after each episode they would have a piece explaining how they reproduced the surgeries seen in the episode. Did you see this in the reruns?


I don't think they did.



> I am surprised that they ran this on HBO as they normally don't do this. What is really annoying is once they end a series on HBO/Cinemax they never seem to rerun the series anymore.


At least on HBO, the old series are all there available for streaming.

They did the first season on HBO2 in the week leading up to the premiere of season 2... I was actually surprised when some of the season 2 episodes also showed up. Looking at my list, it seems as though I did catch the 2 episodes from the middle of season 1 that I missed, so I can finish it up... but I only have the first 2 episodes of season 2. I guess they were probably trying to get people to sign up for Cinemax by giving them access on HBO2.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Wentworth is renewed for season 6.

Wentworth Renewed For Season 6 By Foxtel!


----------



## Frylock

TonyD79 said:


> Friday Night Lights had high school football at its core but it was really a story about a town. Just as the book was about a town with football being a big part of it. It was not about the football team as Pitch was about a baseball team.
> 
> Comedies don't really count. But, again, Coach was not really about the football team.


The book was awful. Don't bother with it (for those who have not read it). One of the few times the movie was better than the book, and the tv show was better than the movie.

I think any show with sports as its center is not going to JUST be about the sport. If it was, it would just be the sport itself. No tv show follows just the central theme. It ebbs and flows, depending on how long the show lasts. Playmakers on ESPN was about the outside live of football players, and had the NFL not told ESPN to kill it, it would have continued.


----------



## TonyD79

Frylock said:


> The book was awful. Don't bother with it (for those who have not read it). One of the few times the movie was better than the book, and the tv show was better than the movie.
> 
> I think any show with sports as its center is not going to JUST be about the sport. If it was, it would just be the sport itself. No tv show follows just the central theme. It ebbs and flows, depending on how long the show lasts. Playmakers on ESPN was about the outside live of football players, and had the NFL not told ESPN to kill it, it would have continued.


Disagree on the book. It was waaaay better than the movie. The movie was a docudrama of a non fiction book and deviated from reality. The series is stand alone and is very good mostly. The movie is a disgrace.

Pitch WAS about the sport. Almost totally.


----------



## John Gillespie

People *****in' about a canceled Fox show? Isn't there like a shorthand way of expressing your displeasure??


----------



## Jed1

laria said:


> I don't think they did.
> 
> At least on HBO, the old series are all there available for streaming.
> 
> They did the first season on HBO2 in the week leading up to the premiere of season 2... I was actually surprised when some of the season 2 episodes also showed up. Looking at my list, it seems as though I did catch the 2 episodes from the middle of season 1 that I missed, so I can finish it up... but I only have the first 2 episodes of season 2. I guess they were probably trying to get people to sign up for Cinemax by giving them access on HBO2.


Good point about getting people to sign up for Cinemax as I have both HBO and Cinemax together for 20 years now. I forgot that these are offered separately. When you get Showtime, The Movie Channel is included and the same goes for Starz as you get Encore with it. At least that is how they are offered on my cable system.

Wait until you get to the last scene of the season 1 finale you are going to be shaking your head in disbelief when you see what is being done.


----------



## eddyj

John Gillespie said:


> People *****in' about a canceled Fox show? Isn't there like a shorthand way of expressing your displeasure??


Toast in Purgatory?


----------



## That Don Guy

John Gillespie said:


> People *****in' about a canceled Fox show? Isn't there like a shorthand way of expressing your displeasure??


Now it's two Fox shows


----------



## DevdogAZ

That Don Guy said:


> Now it's two Fox shows


I'm surprised Rosewood even got a second season. Definitely not surprised it got the axe.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> Now it's two Fox shows


Make that three: _Sleepy Hollow_ will not be back either.


----------



## Hcour

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Add... No Tomorrow to cancelled list.


How ironic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

That Don Guy said:


> Make that three: _Sleepy Hollow_ will not be back either.


Is that actually news? I thought that show was finished a long time ago, and that the final season was acknowledged before it even begun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that actually news? I thought that show was finished a long time ago, and that the final season was acknowledged before it even begun.


Nope.

There was a kind of soft reboot before this season, but never an end date. Hence the rather cliffhangerish ending to this season...


----------



## That Don Guy

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that actually news? I thought that show was finished a long time ago, and that the final season was acknowledged before it even begun.


I think you're thinking of _Bones_, which did announce in advance that this was its final season (as I like to put it, "a _Fringe_ season" - 13 episodes or so where they know they're ending so they can write a proper series finale).


----------



## DevdogAZ

That Don Guy said:


> I think you're thinking of _Bones_, which did announce in advance that this was its final season (as I like to put it, "a _Fringe_ season" - 13 episodes or so where they know they're ending so they can write a proper series finale).


No, definitely not thinking of Bones. I guess I was just surprised Sleepy Hollow was even still on and figured they would have scheduled it to be canceled long before now.


----------



## sharkster

Regina said:


> The Knick is cancelled????
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT?? Oh, bloody hell. So, it's not coming back at all? That sucks, big time.  indeed


----------



## aaronwt

DevdogAZ said:


> No, definitely not thinking of Bones. I guess I was just surprised Sleepy Hollow was even still on and figured they would have scheduled it to be canceled long before now.


I really enjoyed this last season. I had expected it to get cancelled last year. But this past season ended up being one of my favorites. I would have liked it to continue, but I didn't really expect. I will certainly miss it.


----------



## Family

Timeless gone..........


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

That one I liked....


----------



## mrizzo80

_Modern Family_ gets a 2-year renewal. The adult actors are getting a big raise (40%) from 20th Century Fox.

I still watch the show, and it's still well made, but it's not very funny these days - and hasn't been for at least a few years.

'Modern Family' Gets 2-Year Renewal By ABC, Closes New Deals With Core Cast


----------



## DevdogAZ

Family said:


> Timeless gone..........


That sucks. I really liked that one. And I would have liked to have seen how the serialized part of the story played out, with Flynn often dropping hints that Lucy would eventually come around and be on his side.


----------



## aaronwt

Family said:


> Timeless gone..........




Crap!! That was one I really hoped would get another season. I really enjoyed Timeless.


----------



## aaronwt

Well at least Blindspot was renewed. That was another show I really wanted another season from.


----------



## aaronwt

Sweet!! I see iZombie was also renewed for a fourth season!


----------



## cmontyburns

aaronwt said:


> Sweet!! I see iZombie was also renewed for a fourth season!


I was just going to post that. Thrilled with that one. What a fun show. I'm really enjoying the new season just underway.


----------



## osu1991

Last Man Standing cancelled . Only comedy I watched anymore.


----------



## jamesl

Last Man Standing and Timeless 

well, I have no reason to watch tv anymore


----------



## RGM1138

I wonder what they'll replace Last Man with that they think is going to draw more viewers in that time slot.


----------



## John Gillespie

If they had only not messed up the past on Timeless so much, it might have gotten renewed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

John Gillespie said:


> If they had only not messed up the past on Timeless so much, it might have gotten renewed.


Actually, it was renewed. But Rittenhouse didn't like all the attention they were getting, so they went back and fixed it so nobody watched the show.


----------



## au_en_bear

Is Timeless worth watching knowing that it will not be renewed? I have all of it but never tried it. Is the season finale a total cliffhanger or is there some closure?


----------



## TonyD79

au_en_bear said:


> Is Timeless worth watching knowing that it will not be renewed? I have all of it but never tried it. Is the season finale a total cliffhanger or is there some closure?


There is closure on the initial story with an added twist to setup season two, it if happened. Definitely NOT a series closure. More of a chapter closure. I'd watch it as it was enough closure to see the first story through. Kind of like the end of Back to the Future.


----------



## That Don Guy

TonyD79 said:


> There is closure on the initial story with an added twist to setup season two, it if happened. Definitely NOT a series closure. More of a chapter closure. I'd watch it as it was enough closure to see the first story through. Kind of like the end of Back to the Future.


Insider San Francisco joke that might spoil part of the last episode:


Spoiler



If you're going to go back to when they were building the Golden Gate Bridge, either build it with a usable lower deck, or build it wide enough so you can fit six lanes and a median barrier





mrizzo80 said:


> 'Modern Family' Gets 2-Year Renewal By ABC, Closes New Deals With Core Cast


"I hear the studio will next negotiate new contracts with the series' younger cast." Why do I have the feeling the "negotiations" will be something like: "In order to pay for the adults' salary increases, we're cutting your salaries by 50%, and anybody who doesn't like it can be replaced next season, as if anybody is going to notice, much less care. The Partridge Family, Maude, and Roseanne managed to replace kids without anybody complaining. Tell you what; find me ten people outside of the industry who watch Stranger Things and can name any two of the actors who play 'the kids,' and we'll talk."


----------



## Bierboy

osu1991 said:


> Last Man Standing cancelled . Only comedy I watched anymore.


This ruined my day....


----------



## That Don Guy

Gotham and The Last Man On Earth renewed.

Depending on how many eps TLMOE gets, that may be a de facto two-season renewal, as 20th Century Fox probably wants to get it into syndication.


----------



## DevdogAZ

That Don Guy said:


> Gotham and The Last Man On Earth renewed.
> 
> Depending on how many eps TLMOE gets, that may be a de facto two-season renewal, as 20th Century Fox probably wants to get it into syndication.


But it's only had 13 episodes each for its first two seasons, so it's not the normal where the end of a third season is 66+ and the end of a 4th season is 88+. At the end of the third season, they'll only be at 39 and only 52 after a fourth season, so that still may not be all that attractive for syndication.

Edit: Forget what I said above. It's in its third season and it's had 13, 18, 18 so far, so it's already at 49 and a fourth season of 18 would get it to 67.

But streaming deals seem to be much more important these days, and those don't really seem to care about the number of episodes because they don't have to worry about running the episodes too often if there aren't enough.


----------



## That Don Guy

APB, Son of Zorn, and Making History all cancelled by Fox as well


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> APB, Son of Zorn, and Making History all cancelled by Fox as well


I just gave up on Making History as it got dumber and dumber as it went on. Sam Adams and John Hancock were played as complete buffoons. That's where they lost me. Not sorry to see it go.


----------



## Hoffer

I enjoyed Making History. 100% not surprised it got cancelled. 

I also watched Son of Zorn, but won't miss it. I forgot about that show until I just saw mention it was cancelled.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Hoffer said:


> I also watched Son of Zorn, but won't miss it. I forgot about that show until I just saw mention it was cancelled.


Same here. Glad I watched it. Won't miss it.


----------



## jamesl

That Don Guy said:


> ..
> "I hear the studio will next negotiate new contracts with the series' younger cast." Why do I have the feeling the "negotiations" will be something like: "In order to pay for the adults' salary increases, we're cutting your salaries by 50%, and anybody who doesn't like it can be replaced next season, as if anybody is going to notice, much less care. ...


totally disagree 
there is no way they could replace any of the younger cast 
everybody would notice and every fan of the show would care

Lily had the best lines in the episode 2 weeks ago 
and what helped make them so good was that she had older "sisters" to brag to


----------



## DevdogAZ

jamesl said:


> totally disagree
> there is no way they could replace any of the younger cast
> everybody would notice and every fan of the show would care
> 
> Lily had the best lines in the episode 2 weeks ago
> and what helped make them so good was that she had older "sisters" to brag to


I agree that they couldn't replace them like those old shows were able to do. But what they could do is simply write reduced roles for the kids, like send Alex, Luke, and Manny to college, have Haley take a job that requires her to travel a lot, and then Lily and Joe are only in about every third episode anyway, so it would be pretty easy to manage if that's what they wanted to do.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree that they couldn't replace them like those old shows were able to do. But what they could do is simply write reduced roles for the kids, like send Alex, Luke, and Manny to college, have Haley take a job that requires her to travel a lot, and then Lily and Joe are only in about every third episode anyway, so it would be pretty easy to manage if that's what they wanted to do.


And if they get paid by the episode, this is exactly what they will do to reduce cost


----------



## Craigbob

That Don Guy said:


> APB, Son of Zorn, and Making History all cancelled by Fox as well


Well that means I can delete the whole season of APB of my DVR now. I wasn't that sold on it to begin with, and it was low on my list of things to watch.


----------



## Mikeguy

That Don Guy said:


> "I hear the studio will next negotiate new contracts with the series' younger cast." Why do I have the feeling the "negotiations" will be something like: "In order to pay for the adults' salary increases, we're cutting your salaries by 50%, and anybody who doesn't like it can be replaced next season, as if anybody is going to notice, much less care. The Partridge Family, Maude, and Roseanne managed to replace kids without anybody complaining. Tell you what; find me ten people outside of the industry who watch Stranger Things and can name any two of the actors who play 'the kids,' and we'll talk."


I feel so old: there are only 2 "kids" (legally speaking) on MF at this point.


----------



## series5orpremier

I'm sure they'd like them all back under their terms but if there needs to be reduced roles or more they might view Ariel Winter as the most expendable. Her un-Alex Dunphy-like extracurricular activities trying to turn herself into another Kardashian probably made the producers nervous.


----------



## That Don Guy

Round of announcements from ABC:

Renewed: black'ish (although the ABC voiceover at the end of the season finale on Wednesday gave this away), American Housewife, Designated Survivor, Once Upon a Time, Marvel's Agents of SHIELD, The Goldbergs (for two seasons)

Cancelled: American Crime, Secrets & Lies, Imaginary Mary, Dr. Ken, The Real O'Neals


Also, NBC has renewed Great News for a second season


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> APB, Son of Zorn, and Making History all cancelled by Fox as well


While I have to repeat I liked the conceptually similar "Pure Genius" far better, I was getting into APB. Making History was _dumb_ comedy, but I still laughed at it sometimes. (Plus, I'm a fan of time travel shows usually.) I know I have a bunch of Son of Zorn eps recorded.. it could be funny at times, and I don't _expect_ to delete them unwatched.. but was always a "I'll watch that some other time" show.


----------



## lpwcomp

It would have been a travesty if "Making History" had been renewed after "Timeless" was canceled.


----------



## cherry ghost

Any word on Triial & Error? I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## RGM1138

Imaginary Mary, can't say I'm surprised. I like Elfman, but I couldn't stand any of those characters.


----------



## Jed1

RGM1138 said:


> *Imaginary Mary*, can't say I'm surprised. I like Elfman, but I couldn't stand any of those characters.


I decided to record and watch this as I always liked Elfman when she was in Dharma and Greg. I suspected it would not make it as it was pretty rough from the start. It did get better towards the end. This was my only ABC program that I recorded. So I am back to a couple of programs on CBS, TNT, HBO, Starz, and Showtime.


----------



## Mikeguy

That Don Guy said:


> Round of announcements from ABC:
> 
> Renewed: black'ish (although the ABC voiceover at the end of the season finale on Wednesday gave this away), American Housewife, Designated Survivor, Once Upon a Time, Marvel's Agents of SHIELD, The Goldbergs (for two seasons)
> 
> Cancelled: American Crime, Secrets & Lies, Imaginary Mary, Dr. Ken, The Real O'Neals
> 
> Also, NBC has renewed Great News for a second season


I'm sorry that American Crime, with some of the best acting and thought-provoking stories on television, was cancelled. Let's put some naked bodies in a reality show on in its place.

And The Real O'Neals? How dare a show try to show a Catholic family, a divorced mom and dad, and a gay teenager, in a comedic setting. Heaven forbid reality be exposed.


----------



## getbak

Mikeguy said:


> I feel so old: there are only 2 "kids" (legally speaking) on MF at this point.


Yeah, the story I saw said that the 10 adult series regulars on the show will all be getting raises, so that has to include all of the "children" except Lily and Joe.

10 actors would be the 3 main parental couples, plus the 3 Dunphy kids, plus Manny.


----------



## Anubys

I just discovered a hilarious show called The Detour. It stars Jason Jones (and created with his wife, Samanta Bee).

I'm in episode 5 right now and it is crazy funny. Kind of like Chevy Chase's Vacation on steroids. I really hope it gets renewed (any word?)


----------



## jr461

Mikeguy said:


> I'm sorry that American Crime, with some of the best acting and thought-provoking stories on television, was cancelled. Let's put some naked bodies in a reality show on in its place.


I agree to a point but after season 3 it was going to take a recommendation from someone I trust to go in again. Loved the first 2 seasons as well as the idea of the same cast returning as different characters (agree about the acting), however, last season started OK but about halfway in I couldn't care for any of the characters.

Sorry about Timeless - a dumb show that I found entertaining (same with Designated Survivor, so happy to hear it's coming back).


----------



## getbak

Anubys said:


> I just discovered a hilarious show called The Detour. It stars Jason Jones (and created with his wife, Samanta Bee).
> 
> I'm in episode 5 right now and it is crazy funny. Kind of like Chevy Chase's Vacation on steroids. I really hope it gets renewed (any word?)


Yes, it has been renewed for a third season. The second season recently ended.


----------



## andyw715

I was looking forward to season 2 of Emerald City, my hopes have been crushed


----------



## Anubys

getbak said:


> Yes, it has been renewed for a third season. The second season recently ended.


Oh joy...there's a second season? that's great news...I love this show!

I can't wait to get home and binge watch the last 5 eps of season 1. Knowing that there's a second season already is just fantastic news. Thank you!


----------



## DancnDude

yay more Goldbergs! The show still isn't getting old for me.

And I'm glad that SHIELD is renewed.


----------



## markz

I was enjoying APB, as was my wife.

We had already given up on Good News and Imaginary Mary, though we wanted to like both for some of the actors in them.


----------



## Mikeguy

jr461 said:


> I agree to a point but after season 3 it was going to take a recommendation from someone I trust to go in again. Loved the first 2 seasons as well as the idea of the same cast returning as different characters (agree about the acting), however, last season started OK but about halfway in I couldn't care for any of the characters.


I agree as to the latest season--I think that the writing was off starting around midway through, with the disparate threads seeming to ravel off. But I was willing to give the show a gimme, as it is so high caliber. I'm going to miss the talents of Regina King (wow!), Felicity Huffman and Lili Taylor.

HBO should pick the series up.


----------



## Bierboy

DancnDude said:


> ...And I'm glad that SHIELD is renewed.


Good...I need me some more Vic Mackey...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mikeguy said:


> I'm sorry that American Crime, with some of the best acting and thought-provoking stories on television, was cancelled. Let's put some naked bodies in a reality show on in its place.


 What broadcast reality shows have naked bodies?


Mikeguy said:


> And The Real O'Neals? How dare a show try to show a Catholic family, a divorced mom and dad, and a gay teenager, in a comedic setting. Heaven forbid reality be exposed.


Do you really think that's why ABC canceled the show? If that were the reason, why would they pick it up in the first place. You should direct your ire at the producers for making a generally crappy show, and at the public for not watching it. Those are the reasons why it got canceled.


Anubys said:


> I just discovered a hilarious show called The Detour. It stars Jason Jones (and created with his wife, Samanta Bee).
> 
> I'm in episode 5 right now and it is crazy funny. Kind of like Chevy Chase's Vacation on steroids. I really hope it gets renewed (any word?)


Yes! I love The Detour. Season 2 was even better (although very different) than Season 1. Can't wait to see what they have in store for S3 next year. And how can you mention The Detour without mentioning the beautiful Natalie Zea?


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes! I love The Detour. Season 2 was even better (although very different) than Season 1. Can't wait to see what they have in store for S3 next year. And how can you mention The Detour without mentioning the beautiful Natalie Zea?


Yes, Natalie. Definitely very different. To me the show has a Arrested Development vibe to it. The characters are extremely quirky and you really have no idea where they are going with the story (in a good way).


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> Do you really think that's why ABC canceled the show? If that were the reason, why would they pick it up in the first place. You should direct your ire at the producers for making a generally crappy show, and at the public for not watching it. Those are the reasons why it got canceled.


You've misinterpreted me--I didn't say and am not saying that ABC cancelled it for those reasons (at least as far as I am aware). And no, in my opinion, it wasn't a "crappy show." It just didn't get ratings, just as American Crime didn't, at a time when we are overrun with "Real Wives of [insert any city name]."


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mikeguy said:


> You've misinterpreted me--I didn't say and am not saying that ABC cancelled it for those reasons (at least as far as I am aware). And no, in my opinion, it wasn't a "crappy show." It just didn't get ratings, just as American Crime didn't, at a time when we are overrun with "Real Wives of [insert any city name]."


Then why would you say


> How dare a show try to show a Catholic family, a divorced mom and dad, and a gay teenager, in a comedic setting. Heaven forbid reality be exposed.


If you don't think those reasons had anything to do with the cancellation of the show, why bring them up?


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes! I love The Detour. Season 2 was even better (although very different) than Season 1. Can't wait to see what they have in store for S3 next year. And how can you mention The Detour without mentioning the beautiful Natalie Zea?


That was a terrible omission on my part, and I apologize. She is really good. I didn't like her as much in the only other show I've seen her in...some show that got cancelled after 1 or 2 seasons about this really rich family and their family lawyer...I forget what it was called...but she is perfect here.

To anyone looking for a really good comedy, I highly recommend The Detour.


----------



## lpwcomp

DancnDude said:


> And I'm glad that SHIELD is renewed.





Bierboy said:


> Good...I need me some more Vic Mackey...


If Vic Mackey shows up, he'll be orange and rocky.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> Then why would you say
> 
> If you don't think those reasons had anything to do with the cancellation of the show, why bring them up?


I simply was trying to point out topics not often represented on television, that it's a shame to lose. But no need to waste time here on semantics.


----------



## Allanon

_The Blacklist: Redemption_ has been canceled. I still have 3 episodes left, are they worth watching? Does the story tie back to _The Blacklist_ in any way?


----------



## stellie93

Crazy to cancel Last Man Standing--it's ratings are pretty good for Friday nights. And it's one of the few shows that has been on quite a while and is still as good as it ever was, IMO.


----------



## That Don Guy

Brooklyn Nine-Nine, The Exorcist (both Fox), Fresh Off the Boat, and Speechless (both ABC) have been renewed

The Catch (ABC) and (if you hadn't guessed this already) Powerless (NBC) have been cancelled


----------



## cmontyburns

Anubys said:


> That was a terrible omission on my part, and I apologize. She is really good. I didn't like her as much in the only other show I've seen her in...some show that got cancelled after 1 or 2 seasons about this really rich family and their family lawyer...I forget what it was called...but she is perfect here.


Then it sounds like you've never watched Justified, which is the best show she's done. Put that one on your list to watch at some point. It's gold.


----------



## Family

Wow Exorcist renewed!


----------



## Johncv

Family said:


> Timeless gone..........


I don't think they show all the episodes, it was just gone.

Edit: sorry thinking of Time after Time.


----------



## Johncv

aaronwt said:


> Well at least Blindspot was renewed. That was another show I really wanted another season from.


 You're joking right.


----------



## zuko3984

I liked Last Man Standing and don't understand why it was cancelled. I would understand if it wasn;t getting viewers but it was ABC's second highest rated comedy. It averaged 8.1 million viewers compared to 8.7 million for Modern Family which got renewed for 2 seasons. It was also ABC's third highest rated scripted series. 
It reminds me of when A&E cancelled Longmire. It was A&E's highest rated scripted show and they cancelled it. Never made sense to me.


----------



## Johncv

That Don Guy said:


> Gotham and The Last Man On Earth renewed.
> 
> Depending on how many eps TLMOE gets, that may be a de facto two-season renewal, as 20th Century Fox probably wants to get it into syndication.


I like Gotham, keep it going until the Dark Knight rises.


----------



## Johncv

zuko3984 said:


> I liked Last Man Standing and don't understand why it was cancelled. I would understand if it wasn;t getting viewers but it was ABC's second highest rated comedy. It averaged 8.1 million viewers compared to 8.7 million for Modern Family which got renewed for 2 seasons. It was also ABC's third highest rated scripted series.
> It reminds me of when A&E cancelled Longmire. It was A&E's highest rated scripted show and they cancelled it. Never made sense to me.


Demographic, 18 to 30 year old viewers keep the show (regardless how bad it is), 40 - 80 year old viewers cancel it (regardless how good it is).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Johncv said:


> You're joking right.


I'm glad Blindspot was renewed. And no, I'm not joking.


----------



## Johncv

andyw715 said:


> I was looking forward to season 2 of Emerald City, my hopes have been crushed


I enjoy the show also, but steampunk OZ is a hard sell.


----------



## Johncv

Family said:


> Wow Exorcist renewed!


and Damien cancelled after one season. Like both shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

zuko3984 said:


> I liked Last Man Standing and don't understand why it was cancelled. I would understand if it wasn;t getting viewers but it was ABC's second highest rated comedy. It averaged 8.1 million viewers compared to 8.7 million for Modern Family which got renewed for 2 seasons. It was also ABC's third highest rated scripted series.
> It reminds me of when A&E cancelled Longmire. It was A&E's highest rated scripted show and they cancelled it. Never made sense to me.


LMS's last several episodes were barely getting 6 million viewers. Since ABC didn't own the show, and since it was getting pretty old (six seasons complete), it was likely going to be fairly expensive to renew it. If ABC were making a piece of the syndication, the calculation would probably have been different, but since they're not, they didn't see any benefit to renewing an expensive show when they could put in something new for probably half the price.


----------



## Test

eh, 6 million viewers for a show in its 6th season that airs on FRIDAYs (and those are the low numbers)? Still not bad


----------



## astrohip

*2 Broke Girls *cancelled. I think that's the only network show I watch that didn't get a renewal. Fifteen broadcast shows renewed that I watch. And one still on the bubble--Elementary.


----------



## Michael S

lpwcomp said:


> That is not an exhaustive list. The Big Bang Theory, Bull, and NCIS have all been renewed.
> 
> These are just the early renewals. There are still shows on the bubble.


Now I can say 2 Brokes Girls is officially gone

'2 Broke Girls' canceled after 6 seasons at CBS

I'm surprised that Once Upon A Time got renewed. Because I just read that 4 of it main stars Ginnifer Goodwin, Josh Dallas, Emilie de Ravin and Jared Gilmore are all leaving the show.


----------



## Anubys

astrohip said:


> *2 Broke Girls *cancelled. I think that's the only network show I watch that didn't get a renewal. Fifteen broadcast shows renewed that I watch. And one still on the bubble--Elementary.


I cancelled it from my DVR when they did that road trip to Texas...it became unwatchable...


----------



## laria

Michael S said:


> Now I can say 2 Brokes Girls is officially gone
> 
> '2 Broke Girls' canceled after 6 seasons at CBS
> 
> I'm surprised that Once Upon A Time got renewed. Because I just read that 4 of it main stars Ginnifer Goodwin, Josh Dallas, Emilie de Ravin and Jared Gilmore are all leaving the show.


So is Jennifer Morrison


----------



## Mikeguy

Michael S said:


> I'm surprised that Once Upon A Time got renewed. Because I just read that 4 of it main stars Ginnifer Goodwin, Josh Dallas, Emilie de Ravin and Jared Gilmore are all leaving the show.





laria said:


> So is Jennifer Morrison


Production costs just went down.


----------



## cannonz

Anything on Son of Zorn?


----------



## cannonz

Anubys said:


> I cancelled it from my DVR when they did that road trip to Texas...it became unwatchable...


 Before that the California trip and the on off boyfriend thing.


----------



## realityboy

cannonz said:


> Anything on Son of Zorn?


It's canceled.


----------



## realityboy

Lost a few season passes, but nothing that I'll really miss. I'm still waiting to see if Quantico, Amazing Race, Great Indoors, New Girl, Scream Queens, or Shots Fired get renewed.

Edit: Link to Deadline's list: Network Series Renewal Scorecard


----------



## brianric

Johncv said:


> Demographic, 18 to 30 year old viewers keep the show (regardless how bad it is), 40 - 80 year old viewers cancel it (regardless how good it is).


Explain how 60 Minutes survives.


----------



## tomhorsley

Michael S said:


> Now I can say 2 Brokes Girls is officially gone
> 
> '2 Broke Girls' canceled after 6 seasons at CBS
> 
> I'm surprised that Once Upon A Time got renewed. Because I just read that 4 of it main stars Ginnifer Goodwin, Josh Dallas, Emilie de Ravin and Jared Gilmore are all leaving the show.


Once Upon a Time is still on? That's hard to believe. It became unwatchable after the 4,753rd time everyone got amnesia (but always remembered their Disney product placement . I'm guessing it is still on because it is really just a 1 hour Disney ad and they don't care if it makes money.


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> If Vic Mackey shows up, he'll be orange and rocky.


----------



## Beryl

That Don Guy said:


> Make that three: _Sleepy Hollow_ will not be back either.


I loved the first 2 seasons but it went downhill after that with all of the witchcraft and less "taking liberties with history". 


Mikeguy said:


> I'm sorry that American Crime, with some of the best acting and thought-provoking stories on television, was cancelled. Let's put some naked bodies in a reality show on in its place.


So agree. I loved the way they used an excellent cast in different ways and it got better each season. It should have been aired during the summer, IMO. They messed up in the beginning by placing it near Shondraland shows. It has a different appeal. 


Allanon said:


> _The Blacklist: Redemption_ has been canceled. I still have 3 episodes left, are they worth watching? Does the story tie back to _The Blacklist_ in any way?


It didn't. However, it think it should have been a summer replacement for _The Blacklist_ anyway.


Johncv said:


> I like Gotham, keep it going until the Dark Knight rises.


Agreed and I'm not a big Batman fan.


----------



## osu1991

NBC reverses cancellation and renews Timeless for 2nd Series

'Timeless' Scores Season 2 Order at NBC After Cancellation

'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal


----------



## getbak

The timeline has been saved!

NBC renews Timeless: 'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal


----------



## Mikeguy

Beryl said:


> So agree. I loved the way they used an excellent cast in different ways and it got better each season. It should have been aired during the summer, IMO. They messed up in the beginning by placing it near Shondraland shows. It has a different appeal.


That's an interesting thought--a Summer show. The only thing I would wonder, though, is whether "American Crime" would be found to be too "heavy" for the Summer?


----------



## laria

Doh... I already deleted all the _Timeless_ from my TiVo when the announcement was made.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Timeless, was the only show I watched out of the recent weeks of cancellations, well other than Last Man Standing, but that had a good run.

Glad it's coming back.


----------



## DevdogAZ

osu1991 said:


> NBC reverses cancellation and renews Timeless for 2nd Series
> 
> 'Timeless' Scores Season 2 Order at NBC After Cancellation
> 
> 'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal





getbak said:


> The timeline has been saved!
> 
> NBC renews Timeless: 'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal


Excellent news! I really enjoyed that show.


----------



## BrettStah

Obviously someone traveled back from the future and blackmailed an NBC exec.


----------



## Johncv

brianric said:


> Explain how 60 Minutes survives.


60 Minutes don't really count, it a news/information show, make CBS look good.


----------



## lpwcomp

BrettStah said:


> Obviously someone traveled back from the future and blackmailed an NBC exec.


Is there some aura around the TCF that enables us to remember that it was canceled?


----------



## TonyD79

tomhorsley said:


> Once Upon a Time is still on? That's hard to believe. It became unwatchable after the 4,753rd time everyone got amnesia (but always remembered their Disney product placement . I'm guessing it is still on because it is really just a 1 hour Disney ad and they don't care if it makes money.


I can't remember the last time someone had amnesia.

Seriously, other than the original curse, that does not happen often.


----------



## Mikeguy

TonyD79 said:


> I can't remember the last time someone had amnesia.
> 
> Seriously, other than the original curse, that does not happen often.


Incredibly funny to read this in the abstract.


----------



## tomhorsley

TonyD79 said:


> I can't remember the last time someone had amnesia.
> 
> Seriously, other than the original curse, that does not happen often.


Amnesia (again) (to help out your memory


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Don't know if it was listed.

Great Indoors cancelled.

didn't watch it.


----------



## TonyD79

tomhorsley said:


> Amnesia (again) (to help out your memory


That's almost two complete seasons ago. And it wasn't really amnesia in the strictest sense.

Just stop. You don't like the show so don't thread crap.


----------



## Anubys

Unlike some people , I did not delete my SP for Timeless. Very happy it's back from the dead!


----------



## jsmeeker

astrohip said:


> *2 Broke Girls *cancelled. I think that's the only network show I watch that didn't get a renewal.


Awww.. man.. 

I like that show. Gonna miss my getting my Beth Behrs fix. I really liked Caroline a great deal.


----------



## EWiser

Family said:


> Timeless gone..........


Nope it will be back. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brianric

laria said:


> Doh... I already deleted all the _Timeless_ from my TiVo when the announcement was made.


Depending when you deleted and how full your drive is there's a good chance you can recover your shows unless you went to the deleted files and permanently deleted the shows.


----------



## laria

brianric said:


> Depending when you deleted and how full your drive is there's a good chance you can recover your shows unless you went to the deleted files and permanently deleted the shows.


Back when it was announced, so they are long gone.

In my experience, it's always been super aggressive about deleting, even when there's plenty of disk space. I have gone back to get stuff before that hasn't even been deleted 30 minutes, and it's already gone.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> Back when it was announced, so they are long gone.
> 
> In my experience, it's always been super aggressive about deleting, even when there's plenty of disk space. I have gone back to get stuff before that hasn't even been deleted 30 minutes, and it's already gone.


You must be pretty full. I can currently recover 107 shows back into late April.


----------



## laria

At the moment about 80% of a 3 TB drive. The only stuff in the trash right now is stuff watched on the past 24 hours.


----------



## getbak

CBS has renewed Elementary and The Amazing Race, and cancelled The Great Indoors.

CBS Renews 'Elementary' and 'The Amazing Race'


----------



## BrettStah

getbak said:


> CBS has renewed Elementary


Woo hoo!


----------



## laria

Yay! I like both Elementary and TAR.


----------



## ej42137

Great news about "Timeless", it was the only new time travel series that was worth spit (except possibly "Frequency", which I did not watch.)

Very sad to see "Two Broke Girls" cancelled; it had two of the best on broadcast TV.


----------



## jr461

laria said:


> Back when it was announced, so they are long gone.
> 
> In my experience, it's always been super aggressive about deleting, even when there's plenty of disk space. I have gone back to get stuff before that hasn't even been deleted 30 minutes, and it's already gone.


Catch up on Hulu - free trial: Timeless


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> At the moment about 80% of a 3 TB drive. The only stuff in the trash right now is stuff watched on the past 24 hours.


That does not seem right.


----------



## RGM1138

osu1991 said:


> NBC reverses cancellation and renews Timeless for 2nd Series
> 
> 'Timeless' Scores Season 2 Order at NBC After Cancellation
> 
> 'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal


That rarely ever happens. I wish they had decided that before I deleted the season finale. 
I did rag on the show a lot, but I will watch the new season.


----------



## HerronScott

laria said:


> At the moment about 80% of a 3 TB drive. The only stuff in the trash right now is stuff watched on the past 24 hours.


Sounds like you have Suggestions enabled (we do and that's similar to what we see).

Scott


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Ya, I am about 70% full and have deleted shows back to late april. 

Unless my suggestions are getting full, then I can only save a few days, then I just start deleting suggestions.


----------



## sharkster

I've never had to delete so many Passes at one time!

Some I'll miss. Some - meh. One or two - it was time.


----------



## cmontyburns

HerronScott said:


> Sounds like you have Suggestions enabled (we do and that's similar to what we see).
> 
> Scott


I only recently got a TiVo model that reports space available, but my impression is that suggestions do not count in the space usage figure. Nor should they, really, because they take priority over nothing.


----------



## RGM1138

cmontyburns said:


> I only recently got a TiVo model that reports space available, but my impression is that suggestions do not count in the space usage figure. Nor should they, really, because they take priority over nothing.


You're correct, Suggestions aren't used in calculating time available on a TiVo.


----------



## getbak

New Girl will be coming back for a seventh and final season on Fox.


----------



## mrizzo80

_This Is Us _is moving to Thursdays at 9pm.

Six initial episodes, then a 6 week break for football, then back sometime in January, then off for a couple weeks for the Winter Olympics. They get the post-Super Bowl timeslot, and they may do some sort of Christmas special.

'This Is Us' To Air After the Super Bowl, Mulls Christmas Episode As It Faces Preemptions On New Night


----------



## cmontyburns

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ya, I am about 70% full and have deleted shows back to late april.
> 
> Unless my suggestions are getting full, then I can only save a few days, then I just start deleting suggestions.


Just FYI, you don't need to do that. Suggestions are only recorded and stay on the disk if there is literally nothing else competing.


----------



## RGM1138

getbak said:


> New Girl will be coming back for a seventh and final season on Fox.


I thought they cancelled that last week?


----------



## aaronwt

getbak said:


> The timeline has been saved!
> 
> NBC renews Timeless: 'Timeless' Saved From Cancellation as NBC Reverses Course With Season 2 Renewal


WooHoo!!!!I just saw the news! It looks like it will be back in Spring or Summer 2018 with ten episodes. This seems to rarely happen. I'm glad it did with this show 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cmontyburns said:


> Just FYI, you don't need to do that. Suggestions are only recorded and stay on the disk if there is literally nothing else competing.


But they do take up space from deleted shows, making it harder to recover them, right? I think that's the point here...


----------



## DevdogAZ

getbak said:


> CBS has renewed The Amazing Race


Yahoo!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

cmontyburns said:


> Just FYI, you don't need to do that. Suggestions are only recorded and stay on the disk if there is literally nothing else competing.


That's correct.

But they also use up the deleted shows space, so your deleted shows can be deleted almost instantly if your suggestions folder is full


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Code Black renewed for 3rd season.

I still watch it, but that one (like Exorcist) surprised me in getting another season.


----------



## That Don Guy

RGM1138 said:


> I thought they cancelled that last week?


Maybe you're thinking of _2 Broke Girls_?

Meanwhile, I paused for a moment when I didn't see _Chicago Med_ on the NBC fall schedule (especially after what happened at the end of the season finale), but then I realized they probably don't want to air 4-5 episodes on Thursdays before having to pre-empt it in November and December when Thursday Night Football moves from CBS to NBC.


----------



## RGM1138

That Don Guy said:


> Maybe you're thinking of _2 Broke Girls_?
> 
> Meanwhile, I paused for a moment when I didn't see _Chicago Med_ on the NBC fall schedule (especially after what happened at the end of the season finale), but then I realized they probably don't want to air 4-5 episodes on Thursdays before having to pre-empt it in November and December when Thursday Night Football moves from CBS to NBC.


No, I thought I saw New Girl as cancelled in one of the earlier posts. But, I've seen so many shows in this thread that maybe I just thought I had seen it.

BTW, I don't watch Chicago Med, but I did notice on another web site that all three of the Chicago shows have been renewed.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

RGM1138 said:


> No, I thought I saw New Girl as cancelled in one of the earlier posts. But, I've seen so many shows in this thread that maybe I just thought I had seen it.
> 
> BTW, I don't watch Chicago Med, but I did notice on another web site that all three of the Chicago shows have been renewed.


There's 4 now.
Chicago Justice hasn't yet.


----------



## cmontyburns

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> That's correct.
> 
> But they also use up the deleted shows space, so your deleted shows can be deleted almost instantly if your suggestions folder is full


I misread your post. I thought you were saying you start deleting suggestions to make more space when the disk was getting full so that you didn't miss any recordings.


----------



## RGM1138

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> There's 4 now.
> Chicago Justice hasn't yet.


Yeah, I just found that out.

Upfronts: NBC's New Shows and 2017-18 Schedule


----------



## astrohip

mrizzo80 said:


> _This Is Us _is moving to Thursdays at 9pm.
> 
> Six initial episodes, then a 6 week break for football, then back sometime in January, then off for a couple weeks for the Winter Olympics. They get the post-Super Bowl timeslot, and they may do some sort of Christmas special.
> 
> 'This Is Us' To Air After the Super Bowl, Mulls Christmas Episode As It Faces Preemptions On New Night


I have some reservations about using that slot for _This Is Us_. Usually, you air a show you want to promote, either as a premier or as a boost for a struggling yet worthy show. This Is Us is neither. It's already a monster hit for NBC, and it's a serialized drama. Plus it seems like a bad fit, a square peg in a round hole. TIU is a heavy, emotional drama, and just seems like the exact opposite of what you would air after a big media-driven cultural event like the SB.

Wouldn't first time viewers find landing in the middle of a serialized drama to be confusing? And without any history of these characters, miss all the emotional landings?

just my .02


----------



## HerronScott

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> But they also use up the deleted shows space, so your deleted shows can be deleted almost instantly if your suggestions folder is full


That's the point that I was trying to make as well. 

Scott


----------



## Steveknj

Johncv said:


> I like Gotham, keep it going until the Dark Knight rises.


This season has been much better, if this was after last season, I wouldn't have missed it. They've gone back to the evolution stories where last season was more about the monsters and dumb stuff like that.


----------



## Steveknj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Don't know if it was listed.
> 
> Great Indoors cancelled.
> 
> didn't watch it.


I watched it. The story lines were stupid, but there were some classic generation gap stuff here that was funny. Not going to miss it though.


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox announced its fall schedule. _Scream Queens_ is nowhere on it - not even on the list of midseason shows.

Also, New Girl will be a midseason start; they don't say on what day, but I have a feeling it will get _The Last Man on Earth_'s Sunday at 9:30 slot.


----------



## andyw715

laria said:


> Doh... I already deleted all the _Timeless_ from my TiVo when the announcement was made.





sharkster said:


> I've never had to delete so many Passes at one time!
> 
> Some I'll miss. Some - meh. One or two - it was time.


I don't think I've ever deleted a SP from a canceled show. I'll delete SP's of shows that I don't like (obviously) but don't bother cleaning up the orphaned ones.


----------



## laria

andyw715 said:


> I don't think I've ever deleted a SP from a canceled show. I'll delete SP's of shows that I don't like (obviously) but don't bother cleaning up the orphaned ones.


I don't want to be scrolling through dozens of shows that are never coming back when I am doing stuff in the SP list


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I delete those suckers the moment it's official. I hate the "mess."

Fortunately, I was out of town when Timeless was canceled.


----------



## laria

I must admit I did keep my Firefly SP until that TiVo was retired.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've still got an SP for Arrested Development (the FOX version, not the Netflix version).


----------



## sharkster

andyw715 said:


> I don't think I've ever deleted a SP from a canceled show. I'll delete SP's of shows that I don't like (obviously) but don't bother cleaning up the orphaned ones.


I'm so neurotic about 'clutter' and that would be clutter for me.


----------



## waynomo

I tend to leave season passes for a while. I'm sure part of it's denial on my part hoping they'll come back. Eventually I do remove them, but it can be several years.


----------



## Family

What's the fuss about? I deleted Timeless SP and put it back in yesterday.


----------



## waynomo

Steveknj said:


> I watched it. The story lines were stupid, but there were some classic generation gap stuff here that was funny. Not going to miss it though.


re: Great Indoors

Basically agree, but it started getting lamer as the season went on. I found myself asking why am I watching this crap when there is so much other good stuff out there that I want to watch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Agreed on Great Indoors. I like Joel McHale, so I kept watching, but I knew it was crap and was glad to hear it was canceled so I can quit watching.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed on Great Indoors. I like Joel McHale, so I kept watching, but I knew it was crap and was glad to hear it was canceled so I can quit watching.


It was a one joke show that went awry when it tried to expand beyond that one joke. I still mildly liked it. Characters were good. Situations and stories stunk. A few good exchanges.


----------



## MauriAnne

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Code Black renewed for 3rd season.
> 
> I still watch it, but that one (like Exorcist) surprised me in getting another season.


This makes me very happy. I know it's not popular and barely got renewed last year, but I really like Code Black.


----------



## laria

Family said:


> What's the fuss about? I deleted Timeless SP and put it back in yesterday.


Some of us (well, at least me ) deleted the SP and all the episodes... it wasn't really about needing to add back the SP.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> Some of us (well, at least me ) deleted the SP and all the episodes... it wasn't really about needing to add back the SP.


All episodes are in Hulu.

I will never understand why someone thinks a show is no longer worth watching because it is cancelled but is suddenly worth it again because it wasn't.

If you haven't watched it yet and gave up because it was not renewed, it doesn't sound like a show you care about.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> All episodes are in Hulu.
> 
> I will never understand why someone thinks a show is no longer worth watching because it is cancelled but is suddenly worth it again because it wasn't.
> 
> If you haven't watched it yet and gave up because it was not renewed, it doesn't sound like a show you care about.


Been saying this for years in here. It's the paradox of binging. You wait to see if a show is canceled before you watch, you are actively leading to it's demise (well if you are a Nielsen family anyway!). If everyone did that, then a show you may have liked might get cancelled. To me, if you are interested in a show, might as well watch it, even if it might get cancelled. It might be that those hours are STILL worth spending. Instead you might watch some mediocre show that has been renewed?


----------



## DancnDude

For me mostly I'd hate to get involved into a show that doesn't have an adequate ending. If it just ends with a huge cliffhanger that never will get resolved, I'd rather just not watch at all. I have a bunch of other stuff I could watch instead. If it has some sort of conclusion, then I'd still watch it.


----------



## TonyD79

DancnDude said:


> For me mostly I'd hate to get involved into a show that doesn't have an adequate ending. If it just ends with a huge cliffhanger that never will get resolved, I'd rather just not watch at all. I have a bunch of other stuff I could watch instead. If it has some sort of conclusion, then I'd still watch it.


So you watch nothing until you see if it is renewed? Nobody knows the fate or the last episode of a show until it happens.

Great way to miss out on a lot of very good programming. Ever watch Firefly?


----------



## DancnDude

I watch things that interest me as I desire. But sometimes if something gets backed up on my TiVo and I haven't watched it yet, I might wait to watch, but if I hear it gets cancelled then I'll try to find out if it concluded the story or not.


----------



## laria

TonyD79 said:


> All episodes are in Hulu.


Yes, I know, I was answering the other poster who seemed to think that the discussion was mainly about the need to recreate a season pass.


> I will never understand why someone thinks a show is no longer worth watching because it is cancelled but is suddenly worth it again because it wasn't.
> 
> If you haven't watched it yet and gave up because it was not renewed, it doesn't sound like a show you care about.


I have a lot of shows at different levels of caring.

_Timeless_ was one that I liked ok, but not enough to keep up to date on and would have gotten around to it over the summer. I was only 2 episodes invested in it. At that level of caring, it's not something that I care about watching to completion when it's not going to continue the story.

A counter example would be _Conviction_, which I did finish out even after it was clear it wasn't coming back. For the most part, they were just standalone episodes that could be enjoyed without any concern about where the story was going to be left.


----------



## laria

I try and give everything at least 2 episodes of watching before I relegate them to "I'll get around to it over the summer" status.

I have a lot of TV that I enjoy at various levels of enjoyment. I don't have enough hours in the week to watch them all right this second.

I don't think missing out on _Firefly_ is a very good example. I would have (and did) watch a few episodes and knew that it was a good show so it was watched weekly.


----------



## John Gillespie

I'm just worried that now that 2BG is done, Whitney Cummings might try and get back on the screen.


----------



## andyw715

sharkster said:


> I'm so neurotic about 'clutter' and that would be clutter for me.


I don't think I've looked at my SP list since I got the Roamio.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> I try and give everything at least 2 episodes of watching before I relegate them to "I'll get around to it over the summer" status.
> 
> I have a lot of TV that I enjoy at various levels of enjoyment. I don't have enough hours in the week to watch them all right this second.
> 
> I don't think missing out on _Firefly_ is a very good example. I would have (and did) watch a few episodes and knew that it was a good show so it was watched weekly.


It is a great example because it never really ended. And I was answering a post about not watching shows until someone knows they didn't end.

There is a lot of very good tv that doesn't get renewed or doesn't get a final episode.


----------



## NYHeel

Steveknj said:


> Been saying this for years in here. It's the paradox of binging. You wait to see if a show is canceled before you watch, you are actively leading to it's demise (well if you are a Nielsen family anyway!). If everyone did that, then a show you may have liked might get cancelled. To me, if you are interested in a show, might as well watch it, even if it might get cancelled. It might be that those hours are STILL worth spending. Instead you might watch some mediocre show that has been renewed?


I do this a lot. You could say the same thing for watching shows on a DVR. If everyone did it then all network TV shows would go off the air since they're mostly ad supported. Should we all start watching live TV?

The thing is that I record a lot of shows and I find that I'm spending less and less time watching TV. So I'm pretty limited in what I have to watch. I haven't started Timeless yet but I've been mildly interested in the story. I do plan to watch it as I've heard that it's at least decent. However, if it was cancelled then I wouldn't bother since there are so many other shows I can watch instead. Sure, if I heard that the show was really good and it had a a proper ending then I'd watch it. But if it was just mediocre then why bother if it was cancelled.


----------



## Hoffer

I watch my favorite shows right away. If I don't watch a show right away, then I guess it isn't at the top of my favorite list. Chances are if it is cancelled, I probably won't care.

I watched 2-3 episodes of Timeless. I thought it was alright. I didn't care when it was cancelled, and I didn't care that it was un-cancelled. I still have the rest of the first season on my DVR. Maybe I'll get around to it and maybe I'll delete it one day.


----------



## That Don Guy

From CBS: Could _The Odd Couple_...*be* any more cancelled?


----------



## Johncv

Just found out Riverdale has beed renew for a second season. First season will be on Netflex May 18.


----------



## tomhorsley

DancnDude said:


> For me mostly I'd hate to get involved into a show that doesn't have an adequate ending. If it just ends with a huge cliffhanger that never will get resolved, I'd rather just not watch at all. I have a bunch of other stuff I could watch instead. If it has some sort of conclusion, then I'd still watch it.


Or it could be a show like "Lost", which according to all the descriptions I've seen got stupider and stupider as time went on and then had an ending but it was the stupidest ending ever. (All of which is why I've never watched Lost - the reviews of how dreadful it got scared me off .


----------



## TonyD79

NYHeel said:


> I do this a lot. You could say the same thing for watching shows on a DVR. If everyone did it then all network TV shows would go off the air since they're mostly ad supported. Should we all start watching live TV?
> 
> The thing is that I record a lot of shows and I find that I'm spending less and less time watching TV. So I'm pretty limited in what I have to watch. I haven't started Timeless yet but I've been mildly interested in the story. I do plan to watch it as I've heard that it's at least decent. However, if it was cancelled then I wouldn't bother since there are so many other shows I can watch instead. Sure, if I heard that the show was really good and it had a a proper ending then I'd watch it. But if it was just mediocre then why bother if it was cancelled.


Nielsen now counts time shifted programming. I've visited a Nielsen home.


----------



## nyny523

tomhorsley said:


> Or it could be a show like "Lost", which according to all the descriptions I've seen got stupider and stupider as time went on and then had an ending but it was the stupidest ending ever. (All of which is why I've never watched Lost - the reviews of how dreadful it got scared me off .


I liked Lost and I was happy with the ending *shrug*


----------



## mrizzo80

That Don Guy said:


> From CBS: Could _The Odd Couple_...*be* any more cancelled?


I've never watched the show, but I'm a fan of MP from Friends. I like his Tweet from last month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851414300308627457


----------



## stellie93

Agreed on Lost--you watch an awesome show for 6 years--in my top 5 all time--and then the ending is a little disappointing. Oh well--still a great show.

I usually watch shows that have threads here when they're on, and let those we don't discuss build up.


----------



## mrizzo80

tomhorsley said:


> Or it could be a show like "Lost", which according to all the descriptions I've seen got stupider and stupider as time went on and then had an ending but it was the stupidest ending ever. (All of which is why I've never watched Lost - the reviews of how dreadful it got scared me off .


If I could only watch 5 TV series the rest of my life, LOST is the only show I could instantly put on the must-keep list. I could come up with 4 others with some thought.

I didn't mind the ending; I didn't love it, either.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tomhorsley said:


> Or it could be a show like "Lost", which according to all the descriptions I've seen got stupider and stupider as time went on and then had an ending but it was the stupidest ending ever. (All of which is why I've never watched Lost - the reviews of how dreadful it got scared me off .


You should absolutely not let any poor reviews scare you away from LOST. The expectations for the ending were way overblown so it was inevitable that it would be disappointing, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it was an incredibly fun show to watch and it delivered 5+ seasons of excellent episodes. Even having seen it all, I'd love to find the time to watch the whole thing again sometime.


----------



## Beryl

I never could get into Lost after a few attempts but enjoyed Season 1 of Wrecked (the only thing I remember watching on TBS) and happy it was renewed.


----------



## osu1991

I lost interest in Lost, around middle of season 3, start of season 4. I watched on and off a few times after that and wasn't really impressed with the ending. I have no desire to watch it again


----------



## NYHeel

TonyD79 said:


> Nielsen now counts time shifted programming. I've visited a Nielsen home.


Whatever Nielsen does is irrelevant to my point. If every single TV viewer watches network programming time shifted on a DVR then the network tv system ends since nobody will pay to have advertising that no one watches, regardless of it's Nielsen rating.

Hence, watch TV however you'd like to watch tv and don't worry about the ramifications.


----------



## NYHeel

Hoffer said:


> I watch my favorite shows right away. If I don't watch a show right away, then I guess it isn't at the top of my favorite list. Chances are if it is cancelled, I probably won't care.


 I tend to do the opposite. I usually wait to watch the shows I really like so that I can watch them without having to wait the full week between each episode. The perfect example is The Americans. It's easily my favorite show on TV but I haven't started watching it yet. I find it easier to really get into a show when you're watching it faster than the one week per episode pace.

I also have many other shows that I haven't gotten around to like Fargo. I still haven't watched season 2 or 3. I'll watch them at some point but I'm in no rush. My order of watching things isn't necessarily related to how much I like them.


----------



## ADG

Any information on shows that have been cancelled, renewed or ending?


----------



## TonyD79

NYHeel said:


> Whatever Nielsen does is irrelevant to my point. If every single TV viewer watches network programming time shifted on a DVR then the network tv system ends since nobody will pay to have advertising that no one watches, regardless of it's Nielsen rating.
> 
> Hence, watch TV however you'd like to watch tv and don't worry about the ramifications.


But they don't check if you watched the commercials or not. So, it does matter.


----------



## Steveknj

tomhorsley said:


> Or it could be a show like "Lost", which according to all the descriptions I've seen got stupider and stupider as time went on and then had an ending but it was the stupidest ending ever. (All of which is why I've never watched Lost - the reviews of how dreadful it got scared me off .


I've always said about Lost that the ride was much better than the eventual destination. IMO only the last season was not up to snuff (and as I've thought about it over the years, if you took the last season and watched it separate from the rest of the series, it was actually pretty good, it just didn't follow what I expected to be the eventual ending. So, by waiting, you deprived yourself from at least TWO exceptional seasons, and the rest of the seasons were very good as well. But it had a stupid ending, so you didn't watch


----------



## Steveknj

stellie93 said:


> Agreed on Lost--you watch an awesome show for 6 years--in my top 5 all time--and then the ending is a little disappointing. Oh well--still a great show.
> 
> I usually watch shows that have threads here when they're on, and let those we don't discuss build up.


Exactly. And Lost was one of those shows that have VERY LONG threads for almost every episode. The discussions were as good as the episodes!! (and I think I've posted before, binging has really cut into this forum, there are less and less discussions about series here because less and less people watch the episodes during the week they air.)


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> Any information on shows that have been cancelled, renewed or ending?


Again...welcome to the Forum 

Staying on topic is for wimps


----------



## ADG

Hey Steve. Yeah, I know. But it really just seems to get out of hand sometimes. You see new posts in a thread you follow only to find out they are from two or three folks involved in a side conversation that would be better held in a separate thread.

BTW - where in NJ are you? I'm in the Edison area.


----------



## Hoffer

ADG said:


> BTW - where in NJ are you? I'm in the Edison area.


Now who's trying to start a side conversation.


----------



## That Don Guy

ADG said:


> Any information on shows that have been cancelled, renewed or ending?


ABC didn't get the memo that it (it? they? which is it?) was supposed to announce its fall schedule a few hours ahead of its UpFronts announcement, so we're waiting on ABC, although I see that _Quantico_ did get renewed.

Meanwhile, Comedy Central announced that _South Park_ will return on 8/23.


----------



## sharkster

That Don Guy said:


> From CBS: Could _The Odd Couple_...*be* any more cancelled?


 I had hoped that maybe this one could survive but was pretty sure it was a goner. Too bad. I liked Perry and Lennon together. It was silly, but I think they did pretty well with the characters.


----------



## NYHeel

TonyD79 said:


> But they don't check if you watched the commercials or not. So, it does matter.


Not to get into semantics but my point was that in my made up scenario, there are literally zero people watching commercials. Thus the Nielsen ratings don't matter. The advertisers realize that despite the Nielsen rating their commercials are worthless since nobody watched them.

That's kind of a tangent on a tangent (perfect for this place). My original point was that I'm not going to change my viewing habits that I generally prefer just because if everyone did it then network TV would cease to exist. Thankfully, there are still some people who watch live TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NYHeel said:


> I tend to do the opposite. I usually wait to watch the shows I really like so that I can watch them without having to wait the full week between each episode. The perfect example is The Americans. It's easily my favorite show on TV but I haven't started watching it yet. I find it easier to really get into a show when you're watching it faster than the one week per episode pace.


I'll be interested to hear how a binge of this season of The Americans works for you.


TonyD79 said:


> But they don't check if you watched the commercials or not. So, it does matter.


Actually, they do. The ratings we always see are for the programs, but the advertisers get a separate set of ratings that measure how many people watched the commercials.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

ADG said:


> Any information on shows that have been cancelled, renewed or ending?


2016-17 TV Season: Renewed and Canceled


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> I've always said about Lost that the ride was much better than the eventual destination. IMO only the last season was not up to snuff (and as I've thought about it over the years, if you took the last season and watched it separate from the rest of the series, it was actually pretty good, it just didn't follow what I expected to be the eventual ending. So, by waiting, you deprived yourself from at least TWO exceptional seasons, and the rest of the seasons were very good as well. But it had a stupid ending, so you didn't watch


(As a Lost non-regular, I kinda liked and understood the ending. Better than a cruise ship showing up, discovering the lost, and taking them home via rooms on the Lido deck.  )


----------



## TonyD79

NYHeel said:


> Not to get into semantics but my point was that in my made up scenario, there are literally zero people watching commercials. Thus the Nielsen ratings don't matter. The advertisers realize that despite the Nielsen rating their commercials are worthless since nobody watched them.
> 
> That's kind of a tangent on a tangent (perfect for this place). My original point was that I'm not going to change my viewing habits that I generally prefer just because if everyone did it then network TV would cease to exist. Thankfully, there are still some people who watch live TV.


What you are missing is that Nielsen is reporting the shows as watched. And if it is done in a timely manner, it does count. You are overthinking what they do with the data, which actually has shown that fewer people than you think fast forward through commercials.

We have a habit of bestowing on others habits that we as advanced dvr users have. Often incorrectly.


----------



## That Don Guy

_Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ has been announced as a midseason start. I assume ABC does not want to air it at the same time as _Marvel's Inhumans_, which premieres in the fall.

Also, it's a good thing CBS cancelled _The Odd Couple_ and Fox cancelled _Scream Queens_, as Yvette Nicole Brown and Lea Michele will be on ABC's _The Mayor_.


----------



## NYHeel

TonyD79 said:


> What you are missing is that Nielsen is reporting the shows as watched. And if it is done in a timely manner, it does count. You are overthinking what they do with the data, which actually has shown that fewer people than you think fast forward through commercials.
> 
> We have a habit of bestowing on others habits that we as advanced dvr users have. Often incorrectly.


I fully realize that and I agree. My scenario was completely made up and hypothetical. Steveknj was referring to the practice of delaying viewing and then binging TV shows as bad because if everyone did it then no new show would ever survive. My point was that I don't care or have any control over what everyone else does and what other people do doesn't impact my TV viewing habits. As an example I said, what if every single TV viewer in the country decided to watch network TV on a time shifted basis the way most of us do. That would kill the entire advertising model yet it doesn't make me not do it.

So now you see why Nielsen ratings don't matter in my hypothetical scenario.


----------



## osu1991

That Don Guy said:


> _Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ has been announced as a midseason start. I assume ABC does not want to air it at the same time as _Marvel's Inhumans_, which premieres in the fall.
> 
> Also, it's a good thing CBS cancelled _The Odd Couple_ and Fox cancelled _Scream Queens_, as Yvette Nicole Brown and Lea Michele will be on ABC's _The Mayor_.


Once Upon a Time is moving to Fridays along with Marvels Inhumans. Agents of Shield will take the Friday slot from Inhumans once Inhumans finishes it 8 episode order

ABC 2017-18 Fall Schedule: Comedies Shuffle, 'Marvel's Inhumans' to Friday, Sunday Loads Up Unscripted


----------



## TonyD79

NYHeel said:


> I fully realize that and I agree. My scenario was completely made up and hypothetical. Steveknj was referring to the practice of delaying viewing and then binging TV shows as bad because if everyone did it then no new show would ever survive. My point was that I don't care or have any control over what everyone else does and what other people do doesn't impact my TV viewing habits. As an example I said, what if every single TV viewer in the country decided to watch network TV on a time shifted basis the way most of us do. That would kill the entire advertising model yet it doesn't make me not do it.
> 
> So now you see why Nielsen ratings don't matter in my hypothetical scenario.


I agree with you on hoarding and binging but not all timeshifting. Splitting hairs, maybe. However, most of us do not do that. Most of us watch programming when we sit down and don't wait for months and months. The only show I have done that with is The Expanse because it is a lot easier to understand when I watch the season in about a week or so. I'd say that about half or more of the shows I record, I watch within 24 hours. I use the DVR to save time and skip commercials or just not have to be home when a show comes on.

I am stunned by some of the comments on this thread about holding a show to see if it gets cancelled. Somehow it means that people are basing their own potential enjoyment on if the masses like it rather than if they like it.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> I am stunned by some of the comments on this thread about holding a show to see if it gets cancelled. Somehow it means that people are basing their own potential enjoyment on if the masses like it rather than if they like it.


Not necessarily... For me, If a new show sounds potentially good, I'll set it to record and keep all episodes. But we have SO much available to watch, that it often means that we watch a known good existing show versus a potentially good new show.

And if the network yanks the new show mid-season, or cancels it before we start watching it, then depending on the type of show and what we find out about it, we will delete the season pass and any recorded episodes without watching any. With so much other things to watch, we often won't want to waste time watching a show that was short-lived.


----------



## laria

BrettStah said:


> Not necessarily... For me, If a new show sounds potentially good, I'll set it to record and keep all episodes. But we have SO much available to watch, that it often means that we watch a known good existing show versus a potentially good new show.
> 
> And if the network yanks the new show mid-season, or cancels it before we start watching it, then depending on the type of show and what we find out about it, we will delete the season pass and any recorded episodes without watching any. With so much other things to watch, we often won't want to waste time watching a show that was short-lived.


Yup, this is how I do things too. Sometimes I watch a few episodes and sometimes I just haven't gotten around to it yet and I have all of them. If I haven't watched any yet, then I just delete it.


----------



## TonyD79

Sorry. Makes no sense to me. 

Still sounds to me like you aren't judging if YOU like a show but if others do. Not a great way to find quality. 

But float your own boat.


----------



## laria

Yes, it is a good thing that we all own a device that lets us watch our own tv in the way that we want to.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> Sorry. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Still sounds to me like you aren't judging if YOU like a show but if others do. Not a great way to find quality.
> 
> But float your own boat.


The issue is there is no feasible way for us to watch every TV show.

So we have to whittle the list down somehow. A show that gets poor reviews and is pulled by the network after 5 episodes is a no-brainer to eliminate. A show that gets awesome reviews and is cancelled after one season (like Firefly), on the other hand, is worthy of my time.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, they do. The ratings we always see are for the programs, but the advertisers get a separate set of ratings that measure how many people watched the commercials.


Of course, for most channels if, as viewers we don't watch the advertising, and advertising it what pays to have the show on the air and you skip commericals...


BrettStah said:


> The issue is there is no feasible way for us to watch every TV show.
> 
> So we have to whittle the list down somehow. A show that gets poor reviews and is pulled by the network after 5 episodes is a no-brainer to eliminate. A show that gets awesome reviews and is cancelled after one season (like Firefly), on the other hand, is worthy of my time.


If you are basing it on someone else's subjective review and it's bad, why hold on to a whole season? (Personally I only use reviews to tell me something about the show, it's up to me to judge if the show is any good or not). I get the "too much to watch" conundrum. But I feel that if I don't watch something I might like, one I might help lead to its demise, and two I might be depriving myself of something I may have liked, based on what SOMEONE else thinks. For example, nobody watched Terriers on FX a few years ago except some die hards here, yet it was one of the best series I ever watched. If I based it only on ratings, i would have deprived myself of immense enjoyment.


----------



## jamesbobo

If it hasn't been posted already, I recently learned of the cancellation of the following:
Last Man Standing
2 Broke Girls
The Real O'Neal's
Dr. Ken


----------



## Steveknj

jamesbobo said:


> If it hasn't been posted already, I recently learned of the cancellation of the following:
> Last Man Standing
> 2 Broke Girls
> The Real O'Neal's
> Dr. Ken


yep all posted previously


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> Yes, it is a good thing that we all own a device that lets us watch our own tv in the way that we want to.


That's just crazy talk!


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> If you are basing it on someone else's subjective review and it's bad, why hold on to a whole season?


I think you're assuming that I'm spending a lot of time on this process each day/week. In reality, I try to find time a couple of times a year to look at synopses of upcoming new shows, and will set up one passes on things that I think I will like, my wife will like, etc. An entire season of episodes can easily be recorded without me thinking about some of those shows at all. I'm not googling them for reviews or ratings, etc.

If I happen to hear or read about a show, it could cause me to take some action - for example, if I hear a new show is really good from my sister, who knows the types of shows I watch and like, I may start watching it not long after episode 1 airs.

Alternatively if I read or heard that a new show is horrible from people whose opinion I trust and respect, and it gets yanked by the network, I'm likely not going to waste hours of my time watching those recorded episodes.

In other words, there are enough people out there whose reviews and opinions that I trust to show me to partially rely on then to help me whittle down what TV to watch.

Unless you guys are recording everything and watching everything, in guessing you also rely on inner or more ways of choosing what to watch. 


Steveknj said:


> I get the "too much to watch" conundrum. But I feel that if I don't watch something I might like, one I might help lead to its demise, and two I might be depriving myself of something I may have liked, based on what SOMEONE else thinks.


We aren't a Nielsen ratings household so we can't help or hurt a show's ratings.

As far as thing that I may be depriving myself of something I may have liked, I look at it as spending my limited time watching time that I know I like.

Look at it this way (and I'm just pulling numbers or of the air) - let's say that my TiVo recorded 10 hours of TV yesterday, but it could have recorded 100. Those 90 hours that I didn't record COULD have shows that we would have liked, but we are deprived of watching any of it at this point. My point is there are ALWAYS shows on TV that we won't watch. There's just isn't enough time.


----------



## Steveknj

I do it differently. I record shows I think I might like. Then I watch an episode or two close to when they air. If I immediately like, then I continue down that path (I love discussing stuff here, so waiting to binge doesn't work for me, and even though I'm NOT a neilson family, I assume by this time what I watch is tracked on my DVR). If I DON'T like a show after an episode or two, then the SP is gone. Maybe I'll readdress it later if I hear it's gotten better from sources I trust. If a show is iffy but I feel has potential, I'll continue to watch until such time I determine it is worth it to keep watching or not.

Now, I don't use any suggestion tools on my DVR, I go through the TV schedule, read the new shows thread here and record based on that. I reserve most of my binging for Netflix / Amazon. The only things that sit on my DVR for a long time are movies or something I've watched and want to watch again. Maybe I don't record as much as most of the folks here. My DVR rarely gets below 80% capacity (1GB drive). I just don't have the time for any more than that.


----------



## BrettStah

Our TiVo if often >90% full and we have Suggestions disabled. We record lots of things and gave up long ago thinking we would ever watch it all. When we do sit down to watch TV together, we figure out how much time we have, and what kind of show we want to watch - comedy, drama, etc. Then we see what our options are, and choose from there.

Here's another thing I just thought of - there are shows on that I'm pretty sure we would probably like, but we don't watch them anyway. We like crime/cop shows, legal shows, and hospital shows, for example. So we would probably like those "Chicago" named shows on NBC. But we had enough of those shows on our plate when they came on initialoy, so we skipped them completely. Down the road maybe we will binge watch them. I've heard good things about "Suits", but haven't watching even one episode, but it's on the list to be watched at some point. Same with "Silicon Valley" and some other shows.


----------



## laria

BrettStah is like my TiVo twin. 

I also go through and add passes for pretty much every single non-reality new show at the start of the season and that's how I end up with some things that I do start to watch and other things I haven't even gotten around to doing it yet. Our TiVo is also always pretty full, as mentioned it is about 80% right now after I ditched some of the canceled things (Powerless, APB, Time After Time, Timeless). 

I pretty much do the same as you as well when it's time to watch something. What do I have time for and/or what am I in the mood for? Ok, now what are my choices in that genre? Sometimes I'll pick a new show to try out, other times I'll just go with something I know. I end up catching up on a lot of new stuff during the summer since I've mostly exhausted all my existing shows. Or I go with the brain candy option and watch something like NCIS:LA or Hawaii 5-0, which I have 2-3 seasons of backed up on there. I know I generally enjoy those shows, but I don't often feel like watching them.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I do it differently. I record shows I think I might like. Then I watch an episode or two close to when they air. If I immediately like, then I continue down that path (I love discussing stuff here, so waiting to binge doesn't work for me, and even though I'm NOT a neilson family, I assume by this time what I watch is tracked on my DVR). If I DON'T like a show after an episode or two, then the SP is gone. Maybe I'll readdress it later if I hear it's gotten better from sources I trust. If a show is iffy but I feel has potential, I'll continue to watch until such time I determine it is worth it to keep watching or not.
> 
> Now, I don't use any suggestion tools on my DVR, I go through the TV schedule, read the new shows thread here and record based on that. I reserve most of my binging for Netflix / Amazon. The only things that sit on my DVR for a long time are movies or something I've watched and want to watch again. Maybe I don't record as much as most of the folks here. My DVR rarely gets below 80% capacity (1GB drive). I just don't have the time for any more than that.


This is almost exactly what I do. I record anything that interests me, and some that probably won't. Try to watch the pilot of all of them. If a show sticks, I watch it weekly, both for discussion purposes, and that's just the way I roll. If it doesn't stick, SP deleted, out of sight out of mind.

I don't save anything for later, except the rare mini-series or one-off. I either watch it as it airs (via DVR of course), or I don't watch it.


----------



## Steveknj

I would never even bother to record stuff I'd never even consider watching. It's pretty pointless to me. I'll spend an hour going through the new Fall shows. I can pretty easily determine what I'd like and what I won't and just record those. I hate having a cluttered DVR with loads of crap to sift through. Now, if I miss a show I would have liked, THEN I'll try and catch up through binging. But generally I'm pretty good at finding the stuff I like. Netflix and Amazon are different in that those are all binged by definition and I save those shows for slow times on "normal" TV, such as the summer or Holiday breaks.


----------



## EWiser

TiVo does report the shows that are watched later. This is considered in the ratings for shows. But if you do not watch till the season is over it will never count. So when you don't watch a season pass it is reported as a no watch. Help's get a show canceled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> I would never even bother to record stuff I'd never even consider watching. It's pretty pointless to me. I'll spend an hour going through the new Fall shows. I can pretty easily determine what I'd like and what I won't and just record those.


I used to take this approach when setting up all my passes, but then I discovered that I don't actually know what I might like as well as I thought I did.

Some examples of shows that I didn't set up initially and regretted it:

_Empire _- I was able to set up a pass and stream before the first few episodes I missed expired from Comcast
_Fresh Off the Boat _- can't stream on services I already subscribe to
_black-ish_ - can't stream at all


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I do it differently. I record shows I think I might like. Then I watch an episode or two close to when they air. If I immediately like, then I continue down that path (I love discussing stuff here, so waiting to binge doesn't work for me, and even though I'm NOT a neilson family, I assume by this time what I watch is tracked on my DVR). If I DON'T like a show after an episode or two, then the SP is gone. Maybe I'll readdress it later if I hear it's gotten better from sources I trust. If a show is iffy but I feel has potential, I'll continue to watch until such time I determine it is worth it to keep watching or not.


That's exactly the way I handle it. I.e., the right way.

As opposed to all those lunatics who do it different ways. I.e., the wrong way. 

It's incredibly rare for a show to remain on my TiVo unwatched for an entire week. Most shows get watched within about a day.


----------



## getbak

Arrested Development is officially returning to Netflix in 2018. This season will have all the cast together instead of the jumbled mess that season 4 was.


----------



## allan

There's a number of shows I've recorded without watching. My general rule is, if I've accumulated enough unwatched eps that they're getting deleted, I probably won't watch it anyway. Maybe I would have liked them better than some of the stuff I do watch, but I only have so much time.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> I used to take this approach when setting up all my passes, but then I discovered that I don't actually know what I might like as well as I thought I did.
> 
> Some examples of shows that I didn't set up initially and regretted it:
> 
> _Empire _- I was able to set up a pass and stream before the first few episodes I missed expired from Comcast
> _Fresh Off the Boat _- can't stream on services I already subscribe to
> _black-ish_ - can't stream at all


I guess over 50 some years of watching TV I've developed my tastes and I almost always able to determine what I will definitely like, what I might like and what I definitely won't like. So I record the first two scenarios and don't bother with the rest. For instance, I stay away from the majority of crime procedurals, so that rules out NCIS, CSI and all of that ilk right off. But, there MAY be one that his a bit of a twist that I might enjoy. So I'll set up an SP for that only. I generally like smart sitcoms, so those get recorded. I'm iffy on law or medical shows, so I'll read through the premise and decide yay or nay.. Quriky stuff I'll usually record. But like I said, I'll usually watch an episode or two and can almost always decide within an episode or two what I like.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I would never even bother to record stuff I'd never even consider watching. It's pretty pointless to me. I'll spend an hour going through the new Fall shows. I can pretty easily determine what I'd like and what I won't and just record those. I hate having a cluttered DVR with loads of crap to sift through. Now, if I miss a show I would have liked, THEN I'll try and catch up through binging. But generally I'm pretty good at finding the stuff I like. Netflix and Amazon are different in that those are all binged by definition and I save those shows for slow times on "normal" TV, such as the summer or Holiday breaks.


So maybe one difference is that you are likely way more choosy about what to record than I am. Plus I'm also thinking about my wife and her shows that she watches without me, so it there's any likelihood in my head that a new show could be something that we both will want to watch, I would want to watch solo, my wife will want to watch solo, I'll set up a season pass.

Real life scenario - I just found out that "Blacklist: Redemption" was canceled. I set it to record when I saw it in the guide, and know nothing about it - nothing about the cast, plot, or how it connects to "The Blacklist". We are 8+ episodes behind on "The Blacklist", and have all episodes of "Redemption" recorded. So I'm going to do some reading to see if we should bother with watching any/all of the "Redemption" episodes, or just delete them. We primarily watch "The Blacklist" because of James Spader so if this spinoff has characters from it that we don't really care for, I'll probably just delete it unless I hear it's phenomenal.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's exactly the way I handle it. I.e., the right way.
> 
> As opposed to all those lunatics who do it different ways. I.e., the wrong way.
> 
> It's incredibly rare for a show to remain on my TiVo unwatched for an entire week. Most shows get watched within about a day.


Mine might make it a week (unless I go on vacation). But almost always within the week it has aired.


----------



## allan

I usually watch before the next ep. But not always, particularly if there's competition (other shows, internet stuff, dealing with real life).


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> So maybe one difference is that you are likely way more choosy about what to record than I am. Plus I'm also thinking about my wife and her shows that she watches without me, so it there's any likelihood in my head that a new show could be something that we both will want to watch, I would want to watch solo, my wife will want to watch solo, I'll set up a season pass.
> 
> Real life scenario - I just found out that "Blacklist: Redemption" was canceled. I set it to record when I saw it in the guide, and know nothing about it - nothing about the cast, plot, or how it connects to "The Blacklist". We are 8+ episodes behind on "The Blacklist", and have all episodes of "Redemption" recorded. So I'm going to do some reading to see if we should bother with watching any/all of the "Redemption" episodes, or just delete them. We primarily watch "The Blacklist" because of James Spader so if this spinoff has characters from it that we don't really care for, I'll probably just delete it unless I hear it's phenomenal.


I probably am more choosy. Like I said over time I've developed my tastes. I just don't have the time to give something "A Try" that is out of my normal wheelhouse. I should have said "we" as I usually sit with my wife and we go trough the listings. There's much more that I watch that wife doesn't than the other way around.


----------



## BrettStah

EWiser said:


> TiVo does report the shows that are watched later. This is considered in the ratings for shows. But if you do not watch till the season is over it will never count. So when you don't watch a season pass it is reported as a no watch. Help's get a show canceled.


 I always opt out of data collection whenever I can, including on our TiVo:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...-in-Opt-out-settings-PTCMs-Emails-and-Privacy


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's exactly the way I handle it. I.e., the right way.
> 
> As opposed to all those lunatics who do it different ways. I.e., the wrong way.
> 
> It's incredibly rare for a show to remain on my TiVo unwatched for an entire week. Most shows get watched within about a day.


It all depends on the show. We have some shows (which changes over time) that we watch soon after they are recorded. And others will pile up on the hard drive, until we are in the mood to watch it. Some shows are better being binged, and others are better being watched week by week.


----------



## Anubys

BrettStah said:


> It all depends on the show. We have some shows (which changes over time) that we watch soon after they are recorded. And others will pile up on the hard drive, until we are in the mood to watch it. Some shows are better being binged, and others are better being watched week by week.


Which is absolutely the right way!

I have spoken/Typed. Issue closed.


----------



## TAsunder

Very few shows I watch are better being watched every week if not for forums/social networks. I can only think of a few that are actually not worse when watched that way.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

here is a link I check daily

2017 Summer/Fall TV Premiere Calendar

tells you premiere dates of returning shows, new shows, and specials or mini-series
includes all the networks, cable stations plus all the streaming networks

usually includes a brief description or a trailer too

perfect for setting up my Tivo onepasses or single recordings


----------



## Flop

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's exactly the way I handle it. I.e., the right way.
> 
> As opposed to all those lunatics who do it different ways. I.e., the wrong way.
> 
> It's incredibly rare for a show to remain on my TiVo unwatched for an entire week. Most shows get watched within about a day.


I am glad to see Rob does things the right way, but it is my way, Rob. Stop claiming credit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Flop said:


> I am glad to see Rob does things the right way, but it is my way, Rob. Stop claiming credit.


It's quite possible for people to come up with the right way independently. As long as they're intelligent and perceptive enough.


----------



## cannonz

I liked The Real O'Neal's thought it would make it.


----------



## NYHeel

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's exactly the way I handle it. I.e., the right way.
> 
> As opposed to all those lunatics who do it different ways. I.e., the wrong way.
> 
> It's incredibly rare for a show to remain on my TiVo unwatched for an entire week. Most shows get watched within about a day.


It's pretty rare for me to watch a show that was actually recorded in the last week.

For me it's a time issue. I spend less and less time watching TV. My wife used to work nights so I'd watch a lot of my own shows (stuff we didn't watch together) relatively quickly. But now that she usually doesn't work nights we just don't watch so much TV. We probably average about 30-60 minutes of TV a night. Yet, I still record a lot of stuff, though less than I used to. It can be a challenge keeping my Tivo (with a 3 TB drive) from going full. It's typically in the 94-97% range. Some of that is also from my kids' shows. My oldest is now in 9th grade and has a lot of work and hardly ever comes home before 8:30. So he doesn't have much time to watch his stuff.

This is all why if a show that seemed sort of ok gets cancelled then I'm not watching it unless I hear that it was good and the story was relatively closed ended. Otherwise it's just not worth my time.


----------



## aaronwt

BrettStah said:


> I always opt out of data collection whenever I can, including on our TiVo:
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/F...-in-Opt-out-settings-PTCMs-Emails-and-Privacy


I do the opposite. I always Opt In for data collection.


----------



## aaronwt

BrettStah said:


> So maybe one difference is that you are likely way more choosy about what to record than I am. Plus I'm also thinking about my wife and her shows that she watches without me, so it there's any likelihood in my head that a new show could be something that we both will want to watch, I would want to watch solo, my wife will want to watch solo, I'll set up a season pass.
> 
> Real life scenario - I just found out that "Blacklist: Redemption" was canceled. I set it to record when I saw it in the guide, and know nothing about it - nothing about the cast, plot, or how it connects to "The Blacklist". We are 8+ episodes behind on "The Blacklist", and have all episodes of "Redemption" recorded. So I'm going to do some reading to see if we should bother with watching any/all of the "Redemption" episodes, or just delete them. We primarily watch "The Blacklist" because of James Spader so if this spinoff has characters from it that we don't really care for, I'll probably just delete it unless I hear it's phenomenal.


I have a Season One Pass for Redemption. But I only watched the first episode. If the show was renewed my plan was to watch the rest of it. Now that it's cancelled I will delete the One Pass.

I'm certainly glad The Blacklist was renewed.


----------



## scooterboy

ej42137 said:


> Very sad to see "Two Broke Girls" cancelled; it had two of the best on broadcast TV.


And Beth Behrs was pretty good too.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> I have a Season One Pass for Redemption. But I only watched the first episode. If the show was renewed my plan was to watch the rest of it. Now that it's cancelled I will delete the One Pass.
> 
> I'm certainly glad The Blacklist was renewed.


I guess you couldn't have liked that one episode all that much.


----------



## Howie

I watch a LOT of TV, but I can't possibly watch all the stuff I record with my 2 DVRs that have 7 tuners between them. I inevitably end up deleting things that have built up 10 or more episodes just so I can record something else newer. I figure I can always stream the things I've deleted via Netflix or Hulu if I want.


----------



## cannonz

scooterboy said:


> And Beth Behrs was pretty good too.


 Yes, those will be missed the show no.


----------



## DevdogAZ

EWiser said:


> TiVo does report the shows that are watched later. This is considered in the ratings for shows.  But if you do not watch till the season is over it will never count. So when you don't watch a season pass it is reported as a no watch. Help's get a show canceled.


It is true that TiVo collects aggregate data on what shows are watched and makes that available to the networks (for a fee). But it is not correct to say that this data is considered in the ratings. The ratings only come from Nielsen households. So it's very possible, even likely, that the networks factor the DVR data into their decisions as an additional data point, but that info is not included in the Nielsen ratings.


----------



## EWiser

The hidden DVR bump: Live viewing brings less than half of top shows' ratings
Are DVR viewings factored into TV ratings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DevdogAZ

EWiser said:


> The hidden DVR bump: Live viewing brings less than half of top shows' ratings
> Are DVR viewings factored into TV ratings?


Yes, DVR viewings are counting in the ratings if the DVR is in the house of a Nielsen household. Otherwise, the DVR viewings are only included in the DVR info that TiVo (and other companies) make available to advertisers and networks, but they are separate from the Nielsen ratings and we have no way to know how much weight the various network execs place on the DVR info since it's not a scientifically-representative sample of the viewing audience.

Also, please turn off your Tapatalk spam.


----------



## EWiser

Yes they do count.


----------



## DevdogAZ

EWiser said:


> Yes they do count.


Are you kidding me? On what are you basing this? I guarantee you that Nielsen doesn't take the data from TiVo and incorporate it into their ratings. They do use DVR data to determine when shows are watched, but that's not aggregate data from TiVo, it's data from Nielsen families that's gathered the same way as the rest of the Nielsen ratings data. So if you're in a Nielsen household and you watch a show four days after it airs, that will be included in Nielsen's Live + 7 number. But if you're not a Nielsen family and you watch a show four days after it airs, that info will be available in TiVo's own separate data, but it won't be incorporated into the Nielsen L+7 ratings.

If you're trying to use the term "ratings" as some catch-all that includes all measurements of viewing data, however collected and reported, then yes, I guess you are correct. But I'm using the term "ratings" to specifically mean the Nielsen ratings, which are what the networks, the advertisers, and pretty much everyone in the industry means when they use that term.


----------



## brianric

EWiser said:


> Yes they do count.


I still have 8 episodes of Pan Am to watch, don't think they'll count in my case.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you kidding me? On what are you basing this? I guarantee you that Nielsen doesn't take the data from TiVo and incorporate it into their ratings. They do use DVR data to determine when shows are watched, but that's not aggregate data from TiVo, it's data from Nielsen families that's gathered the same way as the rest of the Nielsen ratings data. So if you're in a Nielsen household and you watch a show four days after it airs, that will be included in Nielsen's Live + 7 number. But if you're not a Nielsen family and you watch a show four days after it airs, that info will be available in TiVo's own separate data, but it won't be incorporated into the Nielsen L+7 ratings.
> 
> If you're trying to use the term "ratings" as some catch-all that includes all measurements of viewing data, however collected and reported, then yes, I guess you are correct. But I'm using the term "ratings" to specifically mean the Nielsen ratings, which are what the networks, the advertisers, and pretty much everyone in the industry means when they use that term.


I'd be curious how much of a factor ratings play into a decision to renew or cancel a show these days? sure, if a show gets fantastic ratings (like Empire or TBBT) or abysmal ratings, they are gone, but for shows that get ratings on the low side, I'd imagine it plays less of a factor than it used to. I'd think they factor in things like cost of the show, in house vs from another studio, consistency in certain core demos and yes, even DVR characteristics (are shows watched quickly or are they saved up and watched months later for example). I think that's why a show like The Amazing Race keeps getting renewed even with low ratings. It's cheap to produce relative to what they have to pay actors and set design and things like that.


----------



## type_g

Lets get back on track. Man I am bumbed they canceled Pitch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I'd be curious how much of a factor ratings play into a decision to renew or cancel a show these days? sure, if a show gets fantastic ratings (like Empire or TBBT) or abysmal ratings, they are gone, but for shows that get ratings on the low side, I'd imagine it plays less of a factor than it used to. I'd think they factor in things like cost of the show, in house vs from another studio, consistency in certain core demos and yes, even DVR characteristics (are shows watched quickly or are they saved up and watched months later for example). I think that's why a show like The Amazing Race keeps getting renewed even with low ratings. It's cheap to produce relative to what they have to pay actors and set design and things like that.


Don't get me wrong. DVR data is definitely something the networks and studios consider when deciding whether to renew or not. My only point is that TiVo's aggregate viewership data is not included as part of the Nielsen Live Plus ratings.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get me wrong. DVR data is definitely something the networks and studios consider when deciding whether to renew or not. My only point is that TiVo's aggregate viewership data is not included as part of the Nielsen Live Plus ratings.


Agreed. They use a monitor that actually records the data as you watch via a Nielsen box.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get me wrong. DVR data is definitely something the networks and studios consider when deciding whether to renew or not. My only point is that TiVo's aggregate viewership data is not included as part of the Nielsen Live Plus ratings.


Understood


----------



## mattack

Wow, Two Broke Girls cancelled.. This show is as lowbrow as they come, but I thought it was very funny.

I may have missed it a few pages back, but did people realize Timeless was UN-cancelled, and is coming back midseason? Apparently it's because enough people raised a fuss after it was cancelled.


----------



## mattack

andyw715 said:


> I don't think I've ever deleted a SP from a canceled show.


I move them to the TOP of the OP List, to catch summer burnoffs if not all episodes have aired..

But I should go clean up a bunch.. I now have I think WELL over 200 (maybe 300) items in the OP list, including a bunch of wishlists for actors or bands and such...


----------



## mattack

sharkster said:


> I had hoped that maybe this one could survive but was pretty sure it was a goner. Too bad.  I liked Perry and Lennon together. It was silly, but I think they did pretty well with the characters.


I watched "The Odd Couple", mostly because it was Matthew Perry being Matthew Perry.. i.e. Chandler was also just him apparently being him, or else he can "act" nothing except like Chandler.

But they really were only very very vaguely like the characters from the original movie or the 70s TV show (or one of the other TV versions, but at least one other one was done during a strike and used the 70s scripts)... Specifically, Oscar wasn't much of a slob, and Felix wasn't much of a germaphobe, and he did the nose honk thing like maybe once?

Again, I've actually sort of "defended" that in other threads, and actually think the "Odd Couple" premise is so easily redo-able that I will probably see several more incarnations as the years go by...

But this one seemed to mostly hang its hat on the name (and the reuse of the theme), rather than the subject matter/characteristics of the characters.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> I'd be curious how much of a factor ratings play into a decision to renew or cancel a show these days? sure, if a show gets fantastic ratings (like Empire or TBBT) or abysmal ratings, they are gone, but for shows that get ratings on the low side, I'd imagine it plays less of a factor than it used to. I'd think they factor in things like cost of the show, in house vs from another studio, consistency in certain core demos and yes, even DVR characteristics (are shows watched quickly or are they saved up and watched months later for example). I think that's why a show like The Amazing Race keeps getting renewed even with low ratings. It's cheap to produce relative to what they have to pay actors and set design and things like that.


Their pilot slate plays a role as well. High confidence in several of their pilots means more lower rated current shows get canceled whereas a mediocre crop of new pilots keeps older shows on the air.


----------



## andyw715

mattack said:


> I move them to the TOP of the OP List, to catch summer burnoffs if not all episodes have aired..
> 
> But I should go clean up a bunch.. I now have I think WELL over 200 (maybe 300) items in the OP list, including a bunch of wishlists for actors or bands and such...


With my TiVo HD I did do season pass maintenance due to the limited number of tuners. With the 6 tuner Roamio, I haven't had to yet. Although I wonder if "orphaned" OnePasses slow down the system?


----------



## TonyD79

andyw715 said:


> With my TiVo HD I did do season pass maintenance due to the limited number of tuners. With the 6 tuner Roamio, I haven't had to yet. Although I wonder if "orphaned" OnePasses slow down the system?


It has to but the question is does it slow it down in a noticeable manner?


----------



## Flop

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's quite possible for people to come up with the right way independently. As long as they're intelligent and perceptive enough.


I, however, have the patent on "the right way". Just let me find it... I laid it around here somewhere... well, you'll just have to trust me.


----------



## Johncv

_Salvation_: An asteroid is heading for Earth in trailer for new CBS series.

'Salvation': An Asteroid Is Heading for Earth in Trailer for New CBS Series


----------



## Steveknj

Johncv said:


> _Salvation_: An asteroid is heading for Earth in trailer for new CBS series.
> 
> 'Salvation': An Asteroid Is Heading for Earth in Trailer for New CBS Series


Wasn't that the premise of a summer series last year on NBC? British type comedy if I recall.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Wasn't that the premise of a summer series last year on NBC? British type comedy if I recall.


You, Me and the Apocalypse


----------



## ADG

Johncv said:


> _Salvation_: An asteroid is heading for Earth in trailer for new CBS series.
> 
> 'Salvation': An Asteroid Is Heading for Earth in Trailer for New CBS Series


What does that have to do with season passes and Nielsen ratings?


----------



## Mike20878

Beryl said:


> I loved the first 2 seasons but it went downhill after that with all of the witchcraft and less "taking liberties with history".


Re: Sleepy Hollow final season

Is it even worth finishing up the season now? It's been kind of painful to get through. I can't stand Jeremy Davies' overacting. I cringe every time he's on screen.

It has sure gone downhill since Abbie died.


----------



## Johncv

DevdogAZ said:


> You, Me and the Apocalypse


There was also another show called "No Tomorrow" now on Netflix. Salvation is a new "End of the World" summer show for your enjoyment. Let see if the asteroid wins.


----------



## mattack

ok, I realized after I posted that many people did mention the un-cancellation of Timeless.. it was just farther back in the thread.

Anyway, maybe another repeat, but from a Variety article, I see that Elementary is back, for midseason. Bummer, but better than being cancelled.


----------



## Family

Trial and Error renewed. I enjoyed this.

NBC Renews 'Trial & Error' - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## series5orpremier

Family said:


> Trial and Error renewed. I enjoyed this.


MURDER BOARD! MURDER BOARD!


----------



## Hoffer

I thought Trial and Error was awesome. Glad to see it was renewed.


----------



## That Don Guy

Mike20878 said:


> Re: Sleepy Hollow final season
> 
> Is it even worth finishing up the season now?


Er, the season (and the series, for that matter) is finished, isn't it? The Kraken that appeared at the end of the last episode was a tease for next season's premiere if it got picked up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That Don Guy said:


> Er, the season (and the series, for that matter) is finished, isn't it? The Kraken that appeared at the end of the last episode was a tease for next season's premiere if it got picked up.


Yeah, they wrapped things up pretty neatly.

This season was definitely better than last...which surprised me. I was expecting it to continue sliding down the slope it had been on, but it rallied nicely.


----------



## aaronwt

Johncv said:


> _Salvation_: An asteroid is heading for Earth in trailer for new CBS series.
> 
> 'Salvation': An Asteroid Is Heading for Earth in Trailer for New CBS Series


I plan on watching it. Not sure how bad it will be though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

Mike20878 said:


> Re: Sleepy Hollow final season
> 
> Is it even worth finishing up the season now? It's been kind of painful to get through. I can't stand Jeremy Davies' overacting. I cringe every time he's on screen.
> 
> It has sure gone downhill since Abbie died.


I thought it went uphill since her death. I loved the last sesason. I would have definitely watched another.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike20878

I ended up deleting the remaining episodes. I found it a chore to watch. There were other shows I wanted to watch before that.


----------



## Hoffer

I gave up on Sleepy Hallow half way through the previous season.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> There's 4 now.
> Chicago Justice hasn't yet.


It has now. I won't miss it, I hated the lead lawyer guy, and he lost cases.... who does that on TV? LOL


----------



## laria

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> There's 4 now.
> *Chicago Justice hasn't yet.*





TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> *It has now. I won't miss it*, I hated the lead lawyer guy, and he lost cases.... who does that on TV? LOL


If anyone else was confused by this exchange, since the first message was talking about it being renewed, while the second message says it has, but then goes on to talk about not missing it... _Chicago Justice_ was canceled, not renewed. 

I'll kinda miss it. I liked it well enough. I wonder what is going to happen with...



Spoiler



Antonio now



but maybe it's already been covered or something... I still have 4 episodes on the TiVo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow. NBC canceled a Dick Wolf show? Unbelievable! I thought he basically owned the network at this point.


----------



## ADG

laria said:


> If anyone else was confused by this exchange, since the first message was talking about it being renewed, while the second message says it has, but then goes on to talk about not missing it... _Chicago Justice_ was canceled, not renewed.


I was indeed confused - thanks for clarifying


----------



## SullyND

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. NBC canceled a Dick Wolf show? Unbelievable! I thought he basically owned the network at this point.


I liked conviction, I think it too had only one season. I like Fire and PD but would not miss med.


----------



## laria

SullyND said:


> I liked conviction, I think it too had only one season. I like Fire and PD but would not miss med.


_Conviction_ was on ABC and not a Dick Wolf show.


----------



## Hoffer

I thought Dick Wolf only made Law & Order shows. He has branched out into shows without the Law & Order name?

ETA: I see all his shows now start with Chicago.  I've never seen an episode of any of those shows.


----------



## Hot4Bo

SullyND said:


> I liked conviction, I think it too had only one season. I like Fire and PD but would not miss med.


I love Fire and Med but I don't watch PD. Can't stand Jason Beghe. I couldn't get through the first episode of Justice so I won't miss it.


----------



## SullyND

laria said:


> _Conviction_ was on ABC and not a Dick Wolf show.


There have been multiple Conviction shows. The most recent one on ABC. Before that one it was a Dick Wolf show on NBC.

Conviction (TV Series 2006- ) - IMDb


----------



## DevdogAZ

SullyND said:


> I liked conviction, I think it too had only one season. I like Fire and PD but would not miss med.


I was making a joke. He has had several shows canceled after just one season. L&O: LA comes to mind.

I haven't watched any of the Chicago shows and have no interest in starting. Procedurals are not my thing.


----------



## Jon J

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. NBC canceled a Dick Wolf show? Unbelievable! I thought he basically owned the network at this point.


That was the problem.


----------



## mattack

SullyND said:


> There have been multiple Conviction shows. The most recent one on ABC. Before that one it was a Dick Wolf show on NBC.
> 
> Conviction (TV Series 2006- ) - IMDb


Heh, both of those shows were very good...

and I'm slightly bummed Chicago Law or whatever it was called was cancelled. It's the first new law show I've liked in a while.. (I like "Bull" too, and yeah, it's a kind of a law show, but slightly different than the usual.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

"Doubt" the horrible Katherine Heigl show, will burn off it's 11 remaining episodes on Saturdays starting July 1st.
If interested.


----------



## Howie

I watch/watched all the Chicago shows, though I won't miss Law all that much. I do like the woman that was preciously in Justified.


----------



## dianebrat

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow. NBC canceled a Dick Wolf show? Unbelievable! I thought he basically owned the network at this point.


He's had some missteps.. but his Dragnet reboot made it 2 seasons, the first was great, the 2nd mediocre (not 100% sure it was on NBC, it might have been shopped to ABC)


----------



## laria

The law show was ok... not great, not terrible. I mostly liked it because they stopped doing crossovers with SVU, which I don't watch at all.  I am quite often way behind on the Chicago shows, and would miss that I needed to record SVU for a crossover event.

I do wonder what they are going to do about the individual who moved shows now that it is canceled.


----------



## SullyND

laria said:


> I do wonder what they are going to do about the individual who moved shows now that it is canceled.





Spoiler



I bet they find a way to bring Antonio back to replace Erin


----------



## laria

SullyND said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they find a way to bring Antonio back to replace Erin


I guess I will need to finish watching the season to figure out what this means


----------



## SullyND

laria said:


> I guess I will need to finish watching the season to figure out what this means


I haven't watched it yet either  (darn news)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

"Carmichael Show" is cancelled, after Jarrod said he would not be back next year. So Ending/Cancelled take your pick


----------



## astrohip

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> "Carmichael Show" is cancelled, after Jarrod said he would not be back next year. So Ending/Cancelled take your pick


Sorry to see this. It was a funny yet insightful show. I can't recall a single sitcom in the last few years that tackled the topics The Carmichael Show took on. Guns, the "N" word, porn, gays, rape, on and on. Sometimes it would look at these topics from a black vs white POV, at other times it was young/old, or poor/rich, even lib/cons. There was no right or wrong, just viewpoints.

I also loved the cast, the brother, the ex, the parents (she was a little shrill, eh?). Will miss this.

I get the feeling NBC didn't care for it, and Jerrod C didn't care for NBC. So it may have been somewhat mutual.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> Sorry to see this. It was a funny yet insightful show. I can't recall a single sitcom in the last few years that tackled the topics The Carmichael Show took on. Guns, the "N" word, porn, gays, rape, on and on. Sometimes it would look at these topics from a black vs white POV, at other times it was young/old, or poor/rich, even lib/cons. There was no right or wrong, just viewpoints.
> 
> I also loved the cast, the brother, the ex, the parents (she was a little shrill, eh?). Will miss this.
> 
> I get the feeling NBC didn't care for it, and Jerrod C didn't care for NBC. So it may have been somewhat mutual.


Blackish.


----------



## Mikeguy

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> "Carmichael Show" is cancelled, after Jarrod said he would not be back next year. So Ending/Cancelled take your pick


Too bad--I rarely heard anything bad about this show, rare.


----------



## sharkster

I'm also saddened about The Carmichael Show. I liked it. Although the character was a bit shrill and, well I'll stop there, I am a huge fan of Loretta Devine.


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> Blackish.


Never watched it, that's why I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

No threads on it, so don't k now if anyone watched, but Lifetimes "Mary Kills People" renewed for 2nd season


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> "Carmichael Show" is cancelled, after Jarrod said he would not be back next year. So Ending/Cancelled take your pick


Wow, that's actually really a bummer. I've been liking this show more and more. Admittedly, it's not "hilarious", but it truly seemed to me like one of the few shows that is like a modern Norman Lear type show.. one that takes on serious subjects but can be funny too.. Actually, as Blackish was mentioned, Blackish is a much much much lighter version of a similar thing, since they've lately taken on more serious subjects once in a while.

(I should go back and look at summaries of the first season.. The first episodes of Carmichael Show seemed much goofier and not Norman Lear-ish.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

If you're looking for Norman Lear-ish, why not watch One Day at a Time on Netflix, which is actually produced by the man himself?


----------



## sharkster

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No threads on it, so don't k now if anyone watched, but Lifetimes "Mary Kills People" renewed for 2nd season


Very cool! I enjoyed S01 of this show, so I'm glad to see it's coming back.


----------



## Worf

I thought it was renewed since June...?

Corus Entertainment bolsters its 2017/18 programming slate with new and returning Canadian original productions


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Is there a notice of renewal in this thread?

I don't see your point.


----------



## Worf

Well, given MKP was renewed nearly two months ago?



> *Global *welcomes a new season of one of the most buzzed-about series on both sides of the border, its critically-acclaimed drama *Mary Kills People*




Then again, I guess it's possible no one noticed for 2 months, but I thought it was popular enough to be common enough knowledge that it was renewed.


----------



## leswar

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No threads on it, so don't k now if anyone watched, but Lifetimes "Mary Kills People" renewed for 2nd season


Not a fan of LT but very impressed with this show. Good to see it's renewed.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> If you're looking for Norman Lear-ish, why not watch One Day at a Time on Netflix, which is actually produced by the man himself?


That's just a remake.

(mostly joking.. I currently don't have Netflix.. way too much to record on other channels, though some eon I'll subscribe for a while and binge on some of their orig shows.. same with Hulu's origs, etc..)


----------



## Anubys

Just saw a promo for The Deuce on HBO (coming in September...I'm probably smeeking). It's from the same guy who did The Wire. It looks amazing. I set up a season pass immediately.


Edit: oops...this is for cancelled shows, isn't it...not new shows...oh well...


----------



## NorthAlabama

not that anyone watched last season, celebrity apprentice was put out of our misery cancelled.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Will & Grace*, still nearly two months away from it's premiere, received an order for four additional 1st season episodes bringing the total to sixteen, AND a renewal for a thirteen episode 2nd season.


----------



## jamesl

series5orpremier said:


> *Will & Grace*, still nearly two months away from it's premiere, received an order for four additional 1st season episodes bringing the total to sixteen, AND a renewal for a thirteen episode 2nd season.


unreal

hope this thing is a total bomb


----------



## ThePennyDropped

jamesl said:


> unreal
> 
> hope this thing is a total bomb


Why?


----------



## spartanstew

ThePennyDropped said:


> Why?


Cause they represent the Left.


----------



## TonyD79

spartanstew said:


> Cause they represent the Left.


Sorry you prefer politics to being entertained by good comedy.

I don't like conservative politics but loved Last Man Standing.


----------



## spartanstew

TonyD79 said:


> Sorry you prefer politics to being entertained by good comedy.


You have no idea what my preferences are.


----------



## bicker

Except that you exposed it.


----------



## spartanstew

Exposed it where?


----------



## bicker

Amazing.


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, context and the ability to follow a discussion (not to mention, answering a question) seem to be skills that are lacking my some - or is that not what you meant by Amazing?


----------



## jsmeeker

haters got to hate.


----------



## spartanstew

Yep


----------



## bicker

Amazing.


----------



## madscientist

bicker said:


> Amazing.


spartanstew didn't make the original statement "hope this thing is a total bomb", he just gave a possible reason why jamesl wrote that. spartanstew could have meant "I also don't like this show and here's why I don't want it to last", but he could have also meant "I'm not giving my opinion, but I suggest this is the reason why jamesl doesn't want this show to last".


----------



## spartanstew

Look at madscientist using logic and context. You go sir.


----------



## bicker

Amazing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm always amazed at the incredible level of self-awareness displayed by your choice of alias...


----------



## Howie




----------



## jamesl

TonyD79 said:


> ... being entertained by good comedy.
> ....


you must be confused about which show we're talking about

the show was stupid 
the characters were stupid
the writing was stupid
it was a totally unfunny show

Modern Family is funny 
who cares that one of the couples is gay 
its still funny

SOAP was funny 
it didn't matter that Billy Crystal played a gay character 
it was incredibly well written 
it was such a clever and funny show

Will & Grace was just stupid


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Considering it lasted for eight years, I'm guessing there are a LOT of people who disagreed with you...


----------



## bicker

Good guess.


----------



## cannonz

Eight years just like According To Jim.


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> not that anyone watched last season, celebrity apprentice was put out of our misery cancelled.


I did. I actually thought it was _watchable_. I kind of wish they could find a replacement host and do another regular-people Apprentice.


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> I did. I actually thought it was _watchable_. I kind of wish they could find a replacement host and do another regular-people Apprentice.


Well, DT _has_ said that he's on a "working vacation" right now.


----------



## NJChris

jamesl said:


> you must be confused about which show we're talking about
> 
> the show was stupid
> the characters were stupid
> the writing was stupid
> it was a totally unfunny show
> 
> Modern Family is funny
> who cares that one of the couples is gay
> its still funny
> 
> SOAP was funny
> it didn't matter that Billy Crystal played a gay character
> it was incredibly well written
> it was such a clever and funny show
> 
> Will & Grace was just stupid


Those are all opinions (except stating character(s)). You don't have to watch W&G if you don't want to.


----------



## Howie

I just hope this show doesn't interfere with Eric McCormack's schedule for doing season 2 of Travelers on Netflix.


----------



## phox_mulder

Howie said:


> I just hope this show doesn't interfere with Eric McCormack's schedule for doing season 2 of Travelers on Netflix.


Are they just doing season 2 for Netflix, or is it going to air in Canada first like season 1?

Wikipedia seems to indicate airing on Showcase first, then Netflix.
Also seems to indicate production began in March, so he might be done except for the random post production work.

phox


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> I did. I actually thought it was _watchable_. I kind of wish they could find a replacement host and do another regular-people Apprentice.


so _you're_ the one!


----------



## sharkster

I don't know if there really is anything to this - but there was a little blurb in my current issue of EW that said *'King of the Hill'* may be coming back.

I really really really hope that could be true, as I miss that show. Brittany Murphy is gone, of course, but somebody else could do Luann.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Stitchers on Freeform cancelled.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I guess they paid the Ransom.

CBS "Ransom" was cancelled in May, but is coming back.

Many countries/studios produce it, so CBS figured why not and it will air on Saturday TBD


----------



## Jed1

It looks like Starz cancelled Survivors Remorse so this season will the last. Also Cinemax cancelled Quarry so there will be no season 2.


----------



## Anubys

Jed1 said:


> It looks like Starz cancelled Survivors Remorse so this season will the last. Also Cinemax cancelled Quarry so there will be no season 2.


too bad...I really liked Quarry...


----------



## series5orpremier

ABC will be cancelling Ten Days in The Valley as soon as they air or burn off the remaining 8 episodes. It’s ratings are well, well below replacement level. It’s by far the lowest rated major broadcast network show of the Fall season.


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I guess they paid the Ransom.
> 
> CBS "Ransom" was cancelled in May, but is coming back.
> 
> Many countries/studios produce it, so CBS figured why not and it will air on Saturday TBD


That's pretty cool! Weird, I think I enjoy some of these summer shows lately (not "Zoo" and "Extant".. those are terrible but I keep watching for some reason) about as much as others.. I guess because these many-foreign-productions often duhh, go to exotic locales and such.. and are produced as well as many movies.

(OK, I misremembered, Stalker wasn't one of those summer shows.. but it was intriguing too, having lots of varied/interesting/weird covers of well known songs in it..)

Still haven't been able to find one of the songs used in the ABC summer drama this year..


----------



## mattack

series5orpremier said:


> ABC will be cancelling Ten Days in The Valley as soon as they air or burn off the remaining 8 episodes. It's ratings are well, well below replacement level. It's by far the lowest rated major broadcast network show of the Fall season.


So you mean they WILL be aired? I've not watched the 2nd ep yet, but I hope they do all air. It's worth watching just for Kyra!


----------



## nyny523

I thought Ten Days in the Valley was always supposed to be only 10 episodes?


----------



## series5orpremier

They always say that with mini-series to save face if it tanks but if the ratings and/or acclaim are good enough they’ll always find a way to have a second season (see The Missing, Broadchurch, Fargo, The Night Of, likely Big Little Lies, etc).


----------



## series5orpremier

mattack said:


> So you mean they WILL be aired? I've not watched the 2nd ep yet, but I hope they do all air. It's worth watching just for Kyra!


With only 10 episodes planned they'll air. Worst case they'll be moved to more of a burn-off timeslot (although where they currently are has already been an ABC dead zone for years) or be made available via ABC online streaming.


----------



## loubob57

series5orpremier said:


> With only 10 episodes planned they'll air. Worst case they'll be moved to more of a burn-off timeslot (although where they currently are has already been an ABC dead zone for years) or be made available via ABC online streaming.


They could move them all to the end of the season like they did with The Assets. That really pi$$ed me off.


----------



## lpwcomp

series5orpremier said:


> With only 10 episodes planned they'll air. Worst case they'll be moved to more of a burn-off timeslot (although where they currently are has already been an ABC dead zone for years) or be made available via ABC online streaming.


This time of year, there is no place in prime-time to which it could be moved.

If they move it to streaming only, with what would they replace it that would do better against SNF and "Madam Secretary"?


----------



## scooterboy

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Stitchers on Freeform cancelled.


Bummer. That was a good "I have 40 minutes to kill" type of show.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> They always say that with mini-series to save face if it tanks but if the ratings and/or acclaim are good enough they'll always find a way to have a second season (see The Missing, Broadchurch, Fargo, The Night Of, likely Big Little Lies, etc).


To be fair, Fargo and The Night Of, were always advertised as self contained series, where each season was going to be a different story and could stand on it's own. I think Ten Days was advertised the same way, even before it aired. So yeah, they could give it the same treatment. I never watched it since the premise just didn't interest me.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

any word on Goliath Season 2 on Amazon?


----------



## TAsunder

tivoknucklehead said:


> any word on Goliath Season 2 on Amazon?


In early September, there was a creative rift that led to the departure of the showrunner, and likely means it will be further delayed. There were then some casting announcements that followed.



> Showrunner Clyde Phillips (_Dexter_) has exited the drama after joining the Billy Bob Thornton starrer for season two. He will be replaced by exec producer Lawrence Trilling, who worked on season one of the series.
> 
> Sources say Phillips - who replaced David E. Kelley as the day-to-day showrunner on the series - and his writing team had written all 10 episodes of season two with Amazon and Thornton both signing off on scripts.
> 
> The creative rift happened after Thornton, sources say, was unhappy with how the season two premiere turned out. Production on the series was shut down and Phillips opted to step down rather than re-arc the entire season. Sources note the first four episodes of season two had been completed and were in editing. The season two premiere is now being rewritten and reshot and three episodes will be scrapped, bringing the season tally to seven. Production will resume Wednesday.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

TAsunder said:


> In early September, there was a creative rift that led to the departure of the showrunner, and likely means it will be further delayed. There were then some casting announcements that followed.


wow, Hollywood drama delaying a good show


----------



## KDeFlane

StarTrekiscovery Renewed for Season 2 at CBS All Access


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922455306487173120


----------



## DVR_Dave

Zoo: Cancelled; No Season Four for Summer CBS TV Show - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## mattack

DVR_Dave said:


> Zoo: Cancelled; No Season Four for Summer CBS TV Show - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


Darn, because I missed the SECOND to last episode.. I think that was the night that I had a cable outage while I was out, and I managed to somehow zone out and NOT see it on On Demand while it was available.

This show is bad, but I kept watching it!

ok, I see it's on Netflix. Even though I think it's bad, I want to see all of it.. and I record far too much, but I still intend to get netflix again for a while at some point at least to go through their exclusives that I want to see.


----------



## mattack

10 Days in the Valley sent to Saturdays in DECEMBER..

Ten Days in the Valley: Cancelled? ABC TV Show Sent to Saturdays - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## series5orpremier

Reported elsewhere, but for the purposes of this thread the first renewal of the Fall season is The Orville, renewed for a 13 episode 2nd season.

'The Orville' flies into a second season on FOX


----------



## Allanon

series5orpremier said:


> Reported elsewhere, but for the purposes of this thread the first renewal of the Fall season is The Orville, renewed for a 13 episode 2nd season.
> 
> 'The Orville' flies into a second season on FOX


Star Trek: Discovery doesn't count as a fall show? It was renewed last week.


----------



## ej42137

Allanon said:


> Star Trek: Discovery doesn't count as a fall show? It was renewed last week.


As was noted by the referenced article.


----------



## series5orpremier

It’s not competing against other shows in the traditional Nielsen ratings model that sites like the one linked use to predict renewals. The competitive renewal focus is always on the broadcast networks. Comparing to other shows, STD’s renewal could be seen more as the coincidental timing of a (probably bad) business decision - a loss leader trying to establish a new business model.


----------



## jth tv

"CBS CEO Les Moonves said CBS makes more money as viewers leave traditional distributors and stream the network."
Moonves: Cord Cutting Means Increased Revenue for CBS | Broadcasting & Cable


----------



## series5orpremier

Of course money per eyeballs goes up but it only works for them as a supplement to traditional distribution, not a replacement. Without traditional distribution the number of eyeballs paying goes down by more than the increase that each of the remaining eyeballs pays.


----------



## TAsunder

According to TV By the numbers, Inhumans is in the "toss up" range for renewal. How is that possible? The show is doing horribly (dropping in ratings, never started off well, losing its time slot regularly). Are they giving it a boost because it's a Disney-owned network showing a Disney/Marvel title?


----------



## lambertman

TAsunder said:


> Are they giving it a boost because it's a Disney-owned network showing a Disney/Marvel title?


Precisely. And also the Friday handicap.


----------



## realityboy

TAsunder said:


> According to TV By the numbers, Inhumans is in the "toss up" range for renewal. How is that possible? The show is doing horribly (dropping in ratings, never started off well, losing its time slot regularly). Are they giving it a boost because it's a Disney-owned network showing a Disney/Marvel title?


I'm sure that helps. It airs on Friday where expectations are lower, plus the current cancel bear leaves things as tossups longer than he should. I'd say it's a safe bet to assume it gets canceled. The only way it comes back is if Disney forced ABC to renew. ABC reportedly didn't even want to air it.

And I think ABC may be easing up on forcing Marvel stuff on their networks. Freeform was scheduled to air Marvel's New Warriors which was ordered straight to series, but now they've passed, and it's being shipped to other networks.


----------



## TonyD79

realityboy said:


> I'm sure that helps. It airs on Friday where expectations are lower, plus the current cancel bear leaves things as tossups longer than he should. I'd say it's a safe bet to assume it gets canceled. The only way it comes back is if Disney forced ABC to renew. ABC reportedly didn't even want to air it.
> 
> And I think ABC may be easing up on forcing Marvel stuff on their networks. Freeform was scheduled to air Marvel's New Warriors which was ordered straight to series, but now they've passed, and it's being shipped to other networks.


Maybe because their is overall superhero and specifically Marvel oversaturation.

If one just watched Marvel series on OTA and streaming as well as Marvel movies, including animation for both, you wouldn't have enough time in your day. And there must be about 7 different universes on all the sources. Who can keep track?

Not to mention that the some of the newer series (Inhumans, the Gifted, Iron Fist and more) are just boring.


----------



## realityboy

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe because their is overall superhero and specifically Marvel oversaturation.
> 
> If one just watched Marvel series on OTA and streaming as well as Marvel movies, including animation for both, you wouldn't have enough time in your day. And there must be about 7 different universes on all the sources. Who can keep track?
> 
> Not to mention that the some of the newer series (Inhumans, the Gifted, Iron Fist and more) are just boring.


I agree that it's a bit much. Hulu has Runaways starting this month. And Cloak and Dagger starts soon on Freeform. Plus, I believe it's FX that's getting a Deadpool animated series. Previously, I would watch the superhero shows as they came out, but now they pile up on the DVR.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gifted isn't Marvel, it's Fox. And I think it's one of the best and most interesting comic book shows.

Inhumans has gotten much better, but I think it was doomed by the botched launch and the slow start.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gifted isn't Marvel, it's Fox. And I think it's one of the best and most interesting comic book shows.
> 
> Inhumans has gotten much better, but I think it was doomed by the botched launch and the slow start.


I don't care what the studio is. It is Marvel Comics based. And it is oversaturation.

I watched three episodes of Gifted and it came off as a slower version of Heroes. And not the good Heroes.

Too much family drama and angst. And all the characters are too much alike. Boring.


----------



## TAsunder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gifted isn't Marvel, it's Fox. And I think it's one of the best and most interesting comic book shows.
> 
> Inhumans has gotten much better, but I think it was doomed by the botched launch and the slow start.


I paused after the first Gifted. I enjoyed it, but it seemed to be setting itself up to be trope-tastic. Is it still watchable?

Isn't there only 1 more Inhumans?


----------



## jth tv

Inhumans is so uninteresting, it is hard to believe. 

I am pretty tired of the long arc shows. I like mysteries, monsters and bad guys of the week. Longer than an hour or two, forget it.


----------



## TonyD79

TAsunder said:


> Isn't there only 1 more Inhumans?


Two.


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> It's not competing against other shows in the traditional Nielsen ratings model that sites like the one linked use to predict renewals. The competitive renewal focus is always on the broadcast networks. Comparing to other shows, STD's renewal could be seen more as the coincidental timing of a (probably bad) business decision - a loss leader trying to establish a new business model.


Actually, with international sales, CBS was pretty much guaranteed to make a profit off STD even if it didn't bring in many new subscribers to CBSAA.


----------



## Howie

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, with international sales, CBS was pretty much guaranteed to make a profit off STD even if it didn't bring in many new subscribers to CBSAA.


I like the series. It does have an unfortunate acronym, though.


----------



## dcheesi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gifted isn't Marvel, it's Fox. And I think it's one of the best and most interesting comic book shows.
> 
> Inhumans has gotten much better, but I think it was doomed by the botched launch and the slow start.


Really? I find Gifted remarkably mundane for a super-powers show. The plot just feels so paint-by-numbers, and the human drama isn't really working for me either.

Inhumans is still terrible, but I'll admit it's not quite _as _terrible as the first two episodes. It seems like there could have been something interesting there, but the execution was/is severely lacking.


----------



## allan

TonyD79 said:


> I don't care what the studio is. It is Marvel Comics based. And it is oversaturation.
> 
> I watched three episodes of Gifted and it came off as a slower version of Heroes. And not the good Heroes.
> 
> Too much family drama and angst. And all the characters are too much alike. Boring.


I'm still watching Gifted, and it does have a "Heroes" vibe. Maybe not S1 Heroes, but not the crappiest seasons either, and IMO, still worth watching. Admittedly, I used to be an X-fan when I was reading Marvel.


----------



## series5orpremier

dcheesi said:


> Really? I find Gifted remarkably mundane for a super-powers show. The plot just feels so paint-by-numbers, and the human drama isn't really working for me either.


I finally cancelled The Gifted because it moves so slow and I had to keep asking myself if I'm watching a superhero show or a CW teen soap opera.


----------



## TonyD79

Howie said:


> I like the series. It does have an unfortunate acronym, though.


Kind of fits. Since they are using cbs all access, it is sort of spread from viewer to viewer like an STD.


----------



## bicker

series5orpremier said:


> I finally cancelled The Gifted because it moves so slow and I had to keep asking myself if I'm watching a superhero show or a CW teen soap opera.


I'm close to punting The Gifted. There have been some teen soap dramas worth watching. The Gifted isn't anywhere near that good. The problem is that there is so little worth watching. If we put The Gifted, we'll surely have bigger gaps.

I remember just a few years ago when we punted shows that today we would surely watch, just because we didn't have enough time. Not any more.

This post may have been entered by voice recognition. Please excuse any typographical errors.


----------



## mattack

I think I'm going to cancel the OP I have for Gifted (partially because as always I record way too much, and am purposely trying to nuke shows -- it'll presumably be on some streaming service some eon), but still watch the couple I have already recorded. They do seem basically like X men.. Is the legislation talked about the same one talked about in X men and other movies?

(Also, having Ra's Al Gul in both Gotham and previously on Arrow is kind of confusing.. that just means they can't be in the same universe right? I don't even remember if the dagger was on Arrow.. the revival pool thing was.)

I do think there's superhero glut, and I kind of like superhero shows.


----------



## jth tv

Arrow I lost interest in years ago. Gotham was good until this season, the women are interesting but the guys, especially Bruce Wayne, have gotten hard to take, yuck.


----------



## series5orpremier

Every time I start thinking I’ve had enough of Gotham there’s always some new plot development or character that sucks me back in.


----------



## Sparky1234

series5orpremier said:


> I finally cancelled The Gifted because it moves so slow and I had to keep asking myself if I'm watching a superhero show or a CW teen soap opera.


TV is full of superhero teen soap operas.


----------



## TonyD79

series5orpremier said:


> Every time I start thinking I've had enough of Gotham there's always some new plot development or character that sucks me back in.


That's where I am too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gotham is a show I just can't bring myself to hate, no matter how much I want to.


----------



## wprager

I've fallen asleep watching the last two episodes of Gotham.


----------



## ADG

Come on guys, this is supposed to list shows cancelled, renewed or ending. There are plenty of other places to discuss likes and dislikes. Thank you.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Chris Gethard Show received an order for 10 additional episodes, bringing the 1st season on TruTV total to 26.


----------



## rondotcom

Howie said:


> I like the series. It does have an unfortunate acronym, though.


That's why they've taken to calling it DISCO


----------



## series5orpremier

Big Little Lies renewed for season 2 on HBO.


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> Big Little Lies renewed for season 2 on HBO.


Meryl Streep joins the cast for season 2.


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> Meryl Streep joins the cast for season 2.


yeah, saw this, too. i was already in based on how much i enjoyed season 1, this bumps it to must-see.


----------



## realityboy

'Damnation' Canceled By USA Network After One Season


----------



## cherry ghost

realityboy said:


> 'Damnation' Canceled By USA Network After One Season


Sarah Jones can't catch a break.


----------



## Tony_T

Legion on FX was good. Looking forward to S2.


----------



## nyny523

realityboy said:


> 'Damnation' Canceled By USA Network After One Season


This is the kind of show I should have loved, but it just didn't work for me. I watched several episodes in the hope I would get drawn in, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## Howie

nyny523 said:


> This is the kind of show I should have loved, but it just didn't work for me. I watched several episodes in the hope I would get drawn in, but it just didn't work for me.


Same here. I watched 2, and the rest just piled up. Time to delete them now.


----------



## realityboy

Howie said:


> Same here. I watched 2, and the rest just piled up. Time to delete them now.


Same. It sounded appealing, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hmmm. I never even heard of Damnation. Guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## series5orpremier

Legion season 2 - Tues. April 3 FX
Westworld season 2 - Sun. April 22 HBO


----------



## Tony_T

Shut Eye - Cancelled (Hulu)


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Suits renewed for season 8 but Patrick J Adams and Meghan Markle are leaving the show. her, we know why. him, who knows?


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoknucklehead said:


> Suits renewed for season 8 but Patrick J Adams and Meghan Markle are leaving the show. her, we know why. him, who knows?


Because based on the relationship that has been built between them on the show, it would be hard to construct a narrative where Mike is still working at the firm but Rachel is not. The only plausible scenario is having Rachel die, but they probably didn't want to kill off her character on the off chance that they'll be able to get her back for a series finale cameo.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Because based on the relationship that has been built between them on the show, it would be hard to construct a narrative where Mike is still working at the firm but Rachel is not. The only plausible scenario is having Rachel die, but they probably didn't want to kill off her character on the off chance that they'll be able to get her back for a series finale cameo.


Meh, there were a number of things they could have done with Rachel without killing her off. She could have gotten cold feet and run off to (wherever). She could have taken a job overseas, or with her dad's firm (and they could have could figured out ways to keep her off screen). Anyway, I don't think Meghan leaving meant the death knell for the Mike character.


----------



## getbak

ABC has cancelled Once Upon a Time: 'Once Upon a Time' to end after season 7

Probably should have done it last year and not even attempted to reboot it this season.


----------



## tim1724

getbak said:


> Probably should have done it last year and not even attempted to reboot it this season.


No kidding. They had what would have been a pretty good series finale at the end of Season 6 if they hadn't tacked on the random scenes with Lucy to set up Season 7.


----------



## mattack

getbak said:


> ABC has cancelled Once Upon a Time: 'Once Upon a Time' to end after season 7


Gee, I gave up a few seasons ago.. I think I have a batch either downloaded or still on one of my tivos.. I liked it, but it eventually seemed like a chore..

heck, I know I even have all but ONE episode of that spinoff series too.. but since I missed one of that, I never even tried to watch it..


----------



## Allanon

Bosch has been renewed for a 5th season.


----------



## madscientist

Excellent! Love Bosch.


----------



## vertigo235

> but they probably didn't want to kill off her character on the off chance that they'll be able to get her back for a series finale cameo.


No chance by the way, so this point seems moot.


----------



## That Don Guy

So You Think You Can Dance? renewed for a 15th season
One catch; like last year, there will be only two audition sites - New York, and Los Angeles - and the NY auditions are in two weeks. There are "online auditions," but all those get you is some guarantee that you will be allowed to audition in one of the two cities - and you have to pay your own way to get and stay there.


----------



## series5orpremier

I'm not a huge fan of High Maintenance but I like Crashing.
'Crashing' and 'High Maintenance' get Season 3 renewals at HBO


----------



## Tony_T

I liked High Maintenance when it was a Web Series and last season was good, but looks like they ran out of ideas this year. (I just cancelled my One Pass Friday).


----------



## tivotvaddict

Imposters Season 2 April 5 on Bravo


----------



## cmontyburns

All of the CW superhero shows (Flash, Legends, Arrow, Supergirl, Black Lightning) have been renewed, along with Supernatural (hi, photoshopgrl) and Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


----------



## nyny523

cmontyburns said:


> All of the CW superhero shows (Flash, Legends, Arrow, Supergirl, Black Lightning) have been renewed, along with Supernatural (hi, photoshopgrl) and Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


And Jane the Virgin and Riverdale!


----------



## cmontyburns

nyny523 said:


> And Jane the Virgin and Riverdale!


Yes, thanks! I don't pay attention to _Riverdale_, but I like _Jane_ and didn't mean to leave it out.


----------



## dianebrat

cmontyburns said:


> All of the CW superhero shows (Flash, Legends, Arrow, Supergirl, Black Lightning) have been renewed, along with Supernatural (hi, photoshopgrl) and Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


Best news is the casting addition for Legends..


Spoiler



Matt Ryan as John Constantine is a regular for season 4


----------



## Steveknj

Wow, after looking at the list of shows renewed, I realize, I don't watch a thing on CW anymore. My son watches most of those, so I'm sure he'll be happy. I used to watch Supergirl when it was on CBS but lost interest after the first season.


----------



## nyny523

I don't watch any of the superhero shows - but I love Riverdale, Crazy ExGirlfriend and Jane the Virgin.


----------



## Steveknj

nyny523 said:


> I don't watch any of the superhero shows - but I love Riverdale, Crazy ExGirlfriend and Jane the Virgin.


Riverdale is on I might check out of the summer. My son seems to think I might like that one


----------



## Mike20878

Steveknj said:


> Riverdale is on I might check out of the summer. My son seems to think I might like that one


My son and I watch all of the superhero shows.


----------



## Steveknj

Mike20878 said:


> My son and I watch all of the superhero shows.


I watch Gotham on Fox (which borders on being more of a detective show than superhero show) and I've been watching Krypton...which at least for now might be more SciFi than superhero. I've watched a few of the other SH shows on the various networks and either the SH are just not familiar to me or they just got to be the boring monster villain of the week.

I did kinda sorta like Jessica Jones


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> Wow, after looking at the list of shows renewed, I realize, I don't watch a thing on CW anymore. My son watches most of those, so I'm sure he'll be happy. I used to watch Supergirl when it was on CBS but lost interest after the first season.


i still watch penn & teller, but that's it.


----------



## allan

I used to watch Supergirl, Flash, and Legends, but drifted away from them.


----------



## Mike20878

Steveknj said:


> I watch Gotham on Fox (which borders on being more of a detective show than superhero show) and I've been watching Krypton...which at least for now might be more SciFi than superhero. I've watched a few of the other SH shows on the various networks and either the SH are just not familiar to me or they just got to be the boring monster villain of the week.
> 
> I did kinda sorta like Jessica Jones


I have Krypton on DVR to watch.

We used to watch Gotham but it was too dark. It was becoming a chore to watch.


----------



## spartanstew

I don't even think I have the CW on my custom list of channels.


----------



## Johncv

cmontyburns said:


> All of the CW superhero shows (Flash, Legends, Arrow, Supergirl, Black Lightning) have been renewed, along with Supernatural (hi, photoshopgrl) and Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


Stupidnatural renewed another season, the two actors must be getting 10 million per episode by now.   Also, need to dump DirecTV, they downgrade the channel to SD only


----------



## Johncv

Steveknj said:


> Riverdale is on I might check out of the summer. My son seems to think I might like that one


It not your granddaddy Riverdale.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I gave Riverdale a try, but it got pretty old pretty fast. I don't think I lasted the first season.

Like the comics it's based on, though...and I can't wait for Sabrina (based on a sensational horror comic reboot).


----------



## MikeCC

Johncv said:


> Stupidnatural renewed another season, the two actors must be getting 10 million per episode by now.   Also, need to dump DirecTV, they downgrade the channel to SD only


DirecTV has my CW affiliate in HD. You might want to complain to your local station about that.


----------



## Peter000

cmontyburns said:


> Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


Wow, totally thought this was off the air. I haven't seen any promotion on it at all for as long as I can remember, and I watch the CW all the time.

Were there any CW shows that weren't renewed?


----------



## SteveD

Peter000 said:


> Wow, totally thought this was off the air. I haven't seen any promotion on it at all for as long as I can remember, and I watch the CW all the time.
> 
> Were there any CW shows that weren't renewed?


Life Sentence, iZombie, and The 100 still to be announced. We'll probably have to wait until next month.
With the CW going to six nights a week, at least one of these shows should survive.


----------



## Allanon

**** Red said:


> Life Sentence, iZombie, and The 100 still to be announced. We'll probably have to wait until next month.
> With the CW going to six nights a week, at least one of these shows should survive.


The 100 is scheduled to come back Apr 24, 2018.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> The 100 is scheduled to come back Apr 24, 2018.


That's this season. The question is, will it be renewed for next season?

(Which we probably won't know until they see how this season does!)


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Stupidnatural renewed another season, the two actors must be getting 10 million per episode by now.   Also, need to dump DirecTV, they downgrade the channel to SD only


Their webpage says HD for San Diego.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

If anyone watched ( I didn't) Living Biblically canceled


----------



## series5orpremier

Foregone conclusion. I couldn’t last two episodes; and ratings were poor.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Also Taken... was ummm taken.

I think they may burn off on Saturdays.

They screwed this show when they got rid of the cast, and added Adam Goldberg.


----------



## TonyD79

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> If anyone watched ( I didn't) Living Biblically canceled


Didn't really find its stride. Not awful but never clicked.


----------



## astrohip

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> If anyone watched ( I didn't) Living Biblically canceled


I watched it. It wasn't bad. Good cast. Offbeat story lines. But I won't cry over it.

Camryn Manheim and David Krumholtz. Both deserve better than this.

I will cry if _Life In Pieces_ isn't renewed. It's one of the most original, well-written sitcoms airing. And it wasn't one of the early CBS renewals.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I will cry if _Life In Pieces_ isn't renewed. It's one of the most original, well-written sitcoms airing. And it wasn't one of the early CBS renewals.


This. It's probably my favorite sitcom on the broadcast networks right now. It's what Modern Family used to be and only occasionally is now.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> This. It's probably my favorite sitcom on the broadcast networks right now. *It's what Modern Family used to be* and only occasionally is now.


Great analogy. :up:


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> This. It's probably my favorite sitcom on the broadcast networks right now. It's what Modern Family used to be and only occasionally is now.


Yes. Great show. Intricate and goofy with solid grounding and quick paced story telling and structure.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think there's basically zero chance that Life in Pieces doesn't get renewed. It's been a solid performer for a few seasons now. I suspect the reason it wasn't in the first round of renewals is that it's not owned by CBS, so renewal requires negotiations with 20th Century Fox.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> I watched it. It wasn't bad. Good cast. Offbeat story lines. But I won't cry over it.
> 
> Camryn Manheim and David Krumholtz. Both deserve better than this.
> 
> *I will cry if Life In Pieces isn't renewed.* It's one of the most original, well-written sitcoms airing. And it wasn't one of the early CBS renewals.


This! (bolded by me) I love this show so much and just last night watched the current episode and was thinking that I would be really upset if it goes away.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'd be fine if CBS drops _Life In Pieces_ as long as ABC picks it up due to it being produced by 20th Century Fox.

I also see that _Scorpion _is on the bubble. I finally bailed on that show at the end of last season. I haven't watched a single episode this season. Did it get any better? S1 was stupid, but fun. Much of S2 and nearly all of S3 were just stupid.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mrizzo80 said:


> I also see that _Scorpion _is on the bubble. I finally bailed on that show at the end of last season. I haven't watched a single episode this season. Did it get any better? S1 was stupid, but fun. Much of S2 and nearly all of S3 were just stupid.


You have a higher threshold for stupid than I do. I bailed after Season 1.


----------



## madscientist

I bailed after _episode_ 1.


----------



## Peter000

madscientist said:


> I bailed after _episode_ 1.


I bailed before episode 1.


----------



## RGM1138

I never officially bailed, I just started watching less and less over the years.
Even the lure of Katherine McPhee couldn’t keep me hooked.

ETA: Now, if she should find employment on another show, someone please alert me.


----------



## ADG

Folks, maybe we could keep this thread to show updates? As interesting as it is to everyone when you bailed, perhaps that could be in a separate thread?


----------



## cherry ghost

RGM1138 said:


> I never officially bailed, I just started watching less and less over the years.
> Even the lure of Katherine McPhee couldn't keep me hooked.
> 
> ETA: Now, if she should find employment on another show, someone please alert me.


"Soundstage - Katherine McPhee"

airs 4/26 on PBS here. OAD is 4/12, so check your guide. My PBS station is always late airing these types of shows.


----------



## brianric

madscientist said:


> I bailed after _episode_ 1.


Seeing I worked in nuclear power for 40 years I watched Season 1, episode 5 "Plutonium Is Forever", and swore never again would I allow such crap to reside on my Tivo.


----------



## Peter000

ADG said:


> Folks, maybe we could keep this thread to show updates? As interesting as it is to everyone when you bailed, perhaps that could be in a separate thread?


Hi! Welcome to the internet. How are you?


----------



## RGM1138

cherry ghost said:


> "Soundstage - Katherine McPhee"
> 
> airs 4/26 on PBS here. OAD is 4/12, so check your guide. My PBS station is always late airing these types of shows.


Thank you!


----------



## laria

brianric said:


> Seeing I worked in nuclear power for 40 years I watched Season 1, episode 5 "Plutonium Is Forever", and swore never again would I allow such crap to reside on my Tivo.


If that was the one with the nuclear power plant, then that is the one that did me in, too.


----------



## brianric

laria said:


> If that was the one with the nuclear power plant, then that is the one that did me in, too.


Yep.


----------



## madscientist

brianric said:


> Seeing I worked in nuclear power for 40 years I watched Season 1, episode 5 "Plutonium Is Forever", and swore never again would I allow such crap to reside on my Tivo.


Since I work in the tech industry, I had that during the first episode


----------



## wtherrell

Anything on "The Good Place"?


----------



## Steveknj

wtherrell said:


> Anything on "The Good Place"?


Renewed!

https://www.avclub.com/shrimp-for-everyone-the-good-place-is-forking-renewed-1820650663


----------



## jasrub

I find this website to be fairly useful for finding out renewals and cancellations.

News - Cancelled Television Shows, Television Ratings Charts, Television News - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## Steveknj

Nice to see The Amazing Race was renewed for another season. That show has been on the bubble for a few years now. I guess low production costs might be offsetting the relatively low ratings.


----------



## Jed1

It looks like Ash vs Evil Dead on Starz has been cancelled and this is the final season. Showtime cancelled Dice and White Famous. Also it looks like Season 8 will be the last for Homeland.


----------



## gossamer88

Jed1 said:


> It looks like Ash vs Evil Dead on Starz has been cancelled and this is the final season. Showtime cancelled Dice and White Famous. Also it looks like Season 8 will be the last for Homeland.


Sucks about Dice. Thought the first season was hilarious. Second, not so much.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> Nice to see The Amazing Race was renewed for another season. That show has been on the bubble for a few years now. I guess low production costs might be offsetting the relatively low ratings.


Nice to actually learn while watching television entertainment.


----------



## spartanstew

brianric said:


> Seeing I worked in nuclear power for 40 years I watched Season 1, episode 5 "Plutonium Is Forever", and swore never again would I allow such crap to reside on my Tivo.


Since I graduated from elementary school, I watched Season 1, episode 1, and swore never again would I allow such crap to reside on my DVR.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> Nice to see The Amazing Race was renewed for another season. That show has been on the bubble for a few years now. I guess low production costs might be offsetting the relatively low ratings.


while the ratings took a big hit the last two nights due to the olympics (eps 9/10 & 11/12), moving back to wednesday nights really paid off this season, so i'm not surprised.

The Amazing Race 30 - Wikipedia


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> If anyone watched ( I didn't) Living Biblically canceled


I'm a total non-believer, but thought this was actually a reasonably funny show. Not great, so it's not a big deal that it was cancelled. The lead could basically be a Nathan Fillion clone (I probably said that before).


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Also Taken... was ummm taken.


Bummer, this is a pretty good show.. and was on Hulu, so I could watch it at the gym.. and strangely, both this and Blindspot had new episodes on Hulu that I didn't see air.. They MAY have been bumped locally for sports, but I had checked at least one of them on epguides and didn't find the 'missing' episode listed there.


----------



## smbaker

mrizzo80 said:


> I also see that _Scorpion _is on the bubble. I finally bailed on that show at the end of last season. I haven't watched a single episode this season. Did it get any better? S1 was stupid, but fun. Much of S2 and nearly all of S3 were just stupid.


It is becoming tedious with the various love triangles and personal drama. You can forgive the lack of realism if it's fun, but if it's both unrealistic and unfun, then there's no reason left to watch.

Speaking of laughably unrealistic shows, how is MacGyver doing these days?



ADG said:


> As interesting as it is to everyone when you bailed, perhaps that could be in a separate thread?


One could always bail from the thread...


----------



## Peter000

smbaker said:


> Speaking of laughably unrealistic shows, how is MacGyver doing these days?


The same as ever. Though it doesn't have the relationship drama of Scorpion, apparently.


----------



## madscientist

mattack said:


> Bummer, this is a pretty good show.. and was on Hulu, so I could watch it at the gym.. and strangely, both this and Blindspot had new episodes on Hulu that I didn't see air.. They MAY have been bumped locally for sports, but I had checked at least one of them on epguides and didn't find the 'missing' episode listed there.


I don't have Hulu, but Taken S1 is available on Netflix. Was there a S2 or just S1?


----------



## ADG

smbaker said:


> One could always bail from the thread...


So I should bail from a thread where I want to read about what the OP created the thread for because others choose to have side discussions in that thread? LOL - okay.


----------



## TonyD79

Don’t forget the side discussions about the side discussions.


----------



## nyny523

Oy.


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> So I should bail from a thread where I want to read about what the OP created the thread for because others choose to have side discussions in that thread? LOL - okay.


You realize you are now doing exactly what you are complaining about


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> Don't forget the side discussions about the side discussions.


I'm not sure what you mean...could you elucidate?


----------



## astrohip

jasrub said:


> I find this website to be fairly useful for finding out renewals and cancellations.
> 
> News - Cancelled Television Shows, Television Ratings Charts, Television News - IsMyShowCancelled.com


Thanks for this link. I thought I read every TV site worth reading, but here's another to add to the list.


----------



## smbaker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not sure what you mean...could you elucidate?


I think he should elaborate as well. I'd like to know more.


----------



## RGM1138

I was reading somewhere that when the thread takes off on a tangent, some posters don’t like that.

Speaking of comets, what was the name of the one we just landed on?


----------



## ADG

That's not it at all. Most threads on this forum are intended to encourage discussion. However, some such as this one are intended to be informative - to provide news on which shows have been cancelled or renewed. When there is a new post in a thread such as this and the thread pops to the top, I always click on it with the expectation of finding out about a cancellation or renewal and I know others do the same. When what we find is post after post about when someone stopped watching a show, at some point it becomes discouraging - if not annoying.

Look, I know where I am and I love this forum - been on it for 15 years. And I recognize there are a number of folks who are going to read this post and have fun with it - that's fine - go at it . It's not that I don't enjoy the banter - I absolutely do. It's simply that some threads, in my opinion, should be less prone to crosstalk than others, that's all.

Okay - shoulder pads and helmet on - go for it


----------



## RGM1138

ADG said:


> Okay - shoulder pads and helmet on - go for it


Football? I thought we were talking show updates.


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> That's not it at all. Most threads on this forum are intended to encourage discussion. However, some such as this one are intended to be informative - to provide news on which shows have been cancelled or renewed. When there is a new post in a thread such as this and the thread pops to the top, I always click on it with the expectation of finding out about a cancellation or renewal and I know others do the same. When what we find is post after post about when someone stopped watching a show, at some point it becomes discouraging - if not annoying.
> 
> Look, I know where I am and I love this forum - been on it for 15 years. And I recognize there are a number of folks who are going to read this post and have fun with it - that's fine - go at it . It's not that I don't enjoy the banter - I absolutely do. It's simply that some threads, in my opinion, should be less prone to crosstalk than others, that's all.
> 
> Okay - shoulder pads and helmet on - go for it


I get your point, and you're right. But, I don't think a little side banter is bad either as long as it's at least close to what is here. I don't think it's so bad to say:

Person A: The Amazing Race was renewed
Person B: Good I like that show, last season was fun
Person C: I didn't get a chance to see it, I'll have to go back and watch
Person D: You'll love it.

That's not so terrible and it's relative to what was posted originally. If it's just pages and pages on The Amazing Race, that could get annoying.


----------



## gweempose

Jed1 said:


> It looks like Ash vs Evil Dead on Starz has been cancelled and this is the final season. Showtime cancelled Dice and White Famous. Also it looks like Season 8 will be the last for Homeland.


That's a shame. I enjoyed this show just as much as the movies. I hope it doesn't end on a cliffhanger. That would really be a bummer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gweempose said:


> That's a shame. I enjoyed this show just as much as the movies. I hope it doesn't end on a cliffhanger. That would really be a bummer.


Traditionally, the show ends with the current season being wrapped up and then in the final moments something big gets introduced to set up the next one.

Maybe this time they'll cut the final moments..?


----------



## Jed1

gweempose said:


> That's a shame. I enjoyed this show just as much as the movies. I hope it doesn't end on a cliffhanger. That would really be a bummer.


I started to feel something was up


Spoiler



as they killed off Ruby this week.


 I think there is two more episodes left.


----------



## wtherrell

RGM1138 said:


> I was reading somewhere that when the thread takes off on a tangent, some posters don't like that.
> 
> Speaking of comets, what was the name of the one we just landed on?


All Purpose Cleanser?


----------



## Jed1

gossamer88 said:


> Sucks about Dice. Thought the first season was hilarious. Second, not so much.


Yea same here. Second season had some pretty weird story lines.


----------



## RGM1138

wtherrell said:


> All Purpose Cleanser?


No, I think it had more of a spacey name.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Jed1 said:


> I started to feel something was up as they
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> killed off Ruby this week.
> 
> 
> I think there is two more episodes left.


I doubt that had anything to do with the cancellation, which seems to have come as a surprise.

Had the show continued, well,


Spoiler



they've killed Ruby before...


----------



## laria

I don't watch this show but... seems kind of spoiler-y info to put character dying stuff in the middle of a thread about cancelations?


----------



## BrettStah

Jed1 said:


> I started to feel something was up as they <spoiler removed>


I don't watch the show, but if I did I'd probably be perturbed if I hadn't watched the episode you're spoiling here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Good point, I edited my quote and response.


----------



## Jed1

laria said:


> I don't watch this show but... seems kind of spoiler-y info to put character dying stuff in the middle of a thread about cancelations?





BrettStah said:


> I don't watch the show, but if I did I'd probably be perturbed if I hadn't watched the episode you're spoiling here.


I wasn't thinking about that at all so I put spoiler tags over the statement. But for good measure I am going to apply the


Spoiler: old Jedi mind trick



Ruby did not get killed this week.


----------



## realityboy

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Also Taken... was ummm taken.
> 
> I think they may burn off on Saturdays.
> 
> They screwed this show when they got rid of the cast, and added Adam Goldberg.


Saturdays starting 5/26.


----------



## mattack

madscientist said:


> I don't have Hulu, but Taken S1 is available on Netflix. Was there a S2 or just S1?


S2 is airing now.. Each episode shows up on Hulu around a day after it airs. (I think technically 2AM the next day.)


----------



## TAsunder

ADG said:


> That's not it at all. Most threads on this forum are intended to encourage discussion. However, some such as this one are intended to be informative - to provide news on which shows have been cancelled or renewed. When there is a new post in a thread such as this and the thread pops to the top, I always click on it with the expectation of finding out about a cancellation or renewal and I know others do the same. When what we find is post after post about when someone stopped watching a show, at some point it becomes discouraging - if not annoying.
> 
> Look, I know where I am and I love this forum - been on it for 15 years. And I recognize there are a number of folks who are going to read this post and have fun with it - that's fine - go at it . It's not that I don't enjoy the banter - I absolutely do. It's simply that some threads, in my opinion, should be less prone to crosstalk than others, that's all.
> 
> Okay - shoulder pads and helmet on - go for it


I think this is a more legitimate point for this thread than a similar one made in the new TV show thread. That thread is 95% announcements of shows that you can only get through illegal means in the US and any time a discussion crops up, people get mad.


----------



## laria

TAsunder said:


> I think this is a more legitimate point for this thread than a similar one made in the new TV show thread. That thread is 95% announcements of shows that you can only get through illegal means in the US and any time a discussion crops up, people get mad.


I hate the title of that thread! Every time it pops up, I think it's going to tell me about new shows that might be good that I can watch on my tv, and then I open it up and remember that it's almost always shows you need to pirate from the UK or Australia or something.


----------



## BrettStah

FWIW - Not everyone here is from the US, and there are streaming services available such as BritBox.


----------



## TAsunder

BrettStah said:


> FWIW - Not everyone here is from the US, and there are streaming services available such as BritBox.


Then they should suggest how to watch the shows legally (for people in the country of origin and people not) instead of naming the country and saying you can get it illegally.


----------



## BrettStah

I guess I assume folks here are pretty savvy compared to the general population, and if a given trailer of a show is intriguing, they can set up a Tivo wishlist, or Google for services such as britbox, etc. 

(Or if the thread is annoying enough, ignore it, and/or create a thread for "New TV shows currently available in the US", maybe.) 

A bit of a tangent - I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service. It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially". I have sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app (but normally no other apps that I use have the issues, and I have a wired connection to my AppleTV and gigabit up and down), so I will often watch Prime content via such a download, versus streaming via the Prime app.


----------



## cmontyburns

BrettStah said:


> FWIW - Not everyone here is from the US, and there are streaming services available such as BritBox.


Tire, although every time I accidentally click into that thread, it seems like the comment attached to every new show is that it's avaialble via "magic". We all know what that's referring to.


----------



## BrettStah

cmontyburns said:


> Tire, although every time I accidentally click into that thread, it seems like the comment attached to every new show is that it's avaialble via "magic". We all know what that's referring to.


Sure, I think most people here do. I guess I don't know what the issue is of using that shorthand euphemism for usenet/torrents. It's like places that advertise near the Super bowl by using "Superb Owl". These days, leaks of shows far ahead of the official broadcast are pretty rare, so when a show is "available via magic", it also means that if you are in the UK or if it's on a service like britbox, you probably can watch it immediately, or very shortly. And if you get BBC America, some shows are there, with or without a delay (Doctor Who comes out the same day on BBCA as it does in the UK). And don't forget that PBS gets a bunch of shows from the UK, albeit usually with a delay.

Another point - new people probably are going into the thread all the time, and after some time has passed, shows that may have only been available via "magic" (if you don't live in the UK) may be readily available to you on Netflix, Hulu, etc.. As an example, I went to the official British TV shows thread and searched for every show listed in the first post in that thread at amazon.com, and every single one of them is available to me in one way or the other (DVD, Prime Video, or "Britbox via Prime Video Channels").

I don't know about everyone else but I've found if you just keep a simple spreadsheet of shows to binge on (and what channel it aired on), when you are looking for new things to watch, you can review your spreadsheet to see what is one of the services you already subscribe to, or if you may need or want to toggle an existing service off for a month and enable another one if you don't want to increase your monthly spending.

I think if we wanted to hash out this topic further (or beat this dead horse a few more times, depending on your point of view), maybe a new thread is a better place, since this topic is off-topic for this thread.


----------



## nyny523

I have zero idea of how to program a show if I can’t do it on my TiVo. I stopped reading that thread because it’s a bunch of stuff I don’t know how to watch.
It’s annoying.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> I guess I assume folks here are pretty savvy compared to the general population, and if a given trailer of a show is intriguing, they can set up a Tivo wishlist, or Google for services such as britbox, etc.
> 
> (Or if the thread is annoying enough, ignore it, and/or create a thread for "New TV shows currently available in the US", maybe.)
> 
> A bit of a tangent - I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service. It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially". I have sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app (but normally no other apps that I use have the issues, and I have a wired connection to my AppleTV and gigabit up and down), so I will often watch Prime content via such a download, versus streaming via the Prime app.


Well...ummm...isn't usenet or BitTorrent what we are talking about when we say "magic" (illegal)? I'd say "lots of folks" also depends on the context of the discussion. I'd say "the vast majority" of folks don't even know what those are, and those that do, probably don't use them. (see we all get in trouble when we use terms like that. I know folks here have called me out on it).
As far as the reliability of using "illegal" means, I've gotten virus' off of Bit Torrent sites. I've gotten shows that were different than what their titles said they were, I've had issues downloading them. And quality is often substandard. So reliability is hit or miss with those as well. I equate "magic" to buying a DVD from a guy on the street.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Sure, I think most people here do. I guess I don't know what the issue is of using that shorthand euphemism for usenet/torrents. It's like places that advertise near the Super bowl by using "Superb Owl". These days, leaks of shows far ahead of the official broadcast are pretty rare, so when a show is "available via magic", it also means that if you are in the UK or if it's on a service like britbox, you probably can watch it immediately, or very shortly. And if you get BBC America, some shows are there, with or without a delay (Doctor Who comes out the same day on BBCA as it does in the UK). And don't forget that PBS gets a bunch of shows from the UK, albeit usually with a delay.
> 
> Another point - new people probably are going into the thread all the time, and after some time has passed, shows that may have only been available via "magic" (if you don't live in the UK) may be readily available to you on Netflix, Hulu, etc.. As an example, I went to the official British TV shows thread and searched for every show listed in the first post in that thread at amazon.com, and every single one of them is available to me in one way or the other (DVD, Prime Video, or "Britbox via Prime Video Channels").
> 
> I don't know about everyone else but I've found if you just keep a simple spreadsheet of shows to binge on (and what channel it aired on), when you are looking for new things to watch, you can review your spreadsheet to see what is one of the services you already subscribe to, or if you may need or want to toggle an existing service off for a month and enable another one if you don't want to increase your monthly spending.
> 
> I think if we wanted to hash out this topic further (or beat this dead horse a few more times, depending on your point of view), maybe a new thread is a better place, since this topic is off-topic for this thread.


Keeping a spreadsheet of TV shows you want to watch....imagine that? That just seems like.....work. I look at enough spreadsheets at work, last thing i want to do is create one for my TV watching. Plenty of stuff I find by just looking or getting suggestions here.

C'mon, we all know what "magic" means. It means....illegal. Are we even allowed to present illegal activities here? Why not just say, available in the country of origin and via Usenet/bit torrent? Would that get him kicked out?


----------



## Steveknj

nyny523 said:


> I have zero idea of how to program a show if I can't do it on my TiVo. I stopped reading that thread because it's a bunch of stuff I don't know how to watch.
> It's annoying.


I read the thread because sometimes there are US shows that I might find to watch. I also agree that eventually some of that stuff will make it here in some legal means. But by then, I will have long forgotten about that I saw it in that thread.

Usually I'll read the fall and winter columns in the NYT and other places that list the new shows, highlight them and try and set them in advance on my DVR. Or I might read a review here or elsewhere the describes a show I might like. Recently Killing Eve was found that way. Or, I might just flip around and find something and recorded it. Company X was one I just was thumbing through the guide and found that way.


----------



## NorthAlabama

like any terms of use, they're open to interpretation, and enforcement is selective. the way i read it, suggesting illegal activity and using code words in an attempt to hide the suggestion are both against the forum rules.


----------



## BrettStah

nyny523 said:


> I have zero idea of how to program a show if I can't do it on my TiVo. I stopped reading that thread because it's a bunch of stuff I don't know how to watch.
> It's annoying.


For US-based viewers, you could set up wishlists on your Tivo, use a streaming service like Britbox if it's a British show, and/or keep a list of shows that sound interesting, and every so often review the list to see what on the list is available. Also, maybe going through the thread from the beginning, you'd find shows that are interesting and now available.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> Well...ummm...isn't usenet or BitTorrent what we are talking about when we say "magic" (illegal)? I'd say "lots of folks" also depends on the context of the discussion. I'd say "the vast majority" of folks don't even know what those are, and those that do, probably don't use them. (see we all get in trouble when we use terms like that. I know folks here have called me out on it).
> As far as the reliability of using "illegal" means, I've gotten virus' off of Bit Torrent sites. I've gotten shows that were different than what their titles said they were, I've had issues downloading them. And quality is often substandard. So reliability is hit or miss with those as well. I equate "magic" to buying a DVD from a guy on the street.


I think you misread what I actually typed. Here's what you quoted: "I guess I assume folks here are pretty savvy compared to the general population, and if a given trailer of a show is intriguing, they can set up a Tivo wishlist, or Google for services such as britbox, etc." Nowhere did I suggest anyone use Usenet/torrents.


----------



## ADG

With all possible respect - what do the last 20 or so posts have to do with the subject of this thread? THAT's my point. 

IMHO, discussions such as those above, once started, should be taken to a new thread (i.e., :"You know what folks, we're taking this thread way off topic - let's start a new thread").


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> Keeping a spreadsheet of TV shows you want to watch....imagine that? That just seems like.....work. I look at enough spreadsheets at work, last thing i want to do is create one for my TV watching. Plenty of stuff I find by just looking or getting suggestions here.


Copying and pasting a TV show's name into a google sheet maybe on average a few times a month isn't much work for me. 


Steveknj said:


> C'mon, we all know what "magic" means. It means....illegal. Are we even allowed to present illegal activities here? Why not just say, available in the country of origin and via Usenet/bit torrent? Would that get him kicked out?


No one is saying people _should_ use usenet/bittorrent in the threads under discussion (there's a separate thread though, one of those "explain usenet like I'm 5" ones). If someone tells me, "It takes 3 hours to drive from San Antonio to Houston, but I've done it in 2.5 hours.", I'm going to figure out they were speeding, but not take that to mean that I need to speed.


----------



## BrettStah

NorthAlabama said:


> like any terms of use, they're open to interpretation, and enforcement is selective. the way i read it, suggesting illegal activity and using code words in an attempt to hide the suggestion are both against the forum rules.


I don't think anyone is _suggesting _illegal activity though. If I say it's possible to buy crack in many cities, it's not encouraging people to go buy crack.

Mentioning that a new car's top speed is 120 MPH isn't encouraging people to speed or go car racing.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> I think you misread what I actually typed. Here's what you quoted: "I guess I assume folks here are pretty savvy compared to the general population, and if a given trailer of a show is intriguing, they can set up a Tivo wishlist, or Google for services such as britbox, etc." Nowhere did I suggest anyone use Usenet/torrents.


You also said this:



BrettStah said:


> A bit of a tangent - *I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service. It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially". *I have sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app (but normally no other apps that I use have the issues, and I have a wired connection to my AppleTV and gigabit up and down), so I will often watch Prime content via such a download, versus streaming via the Prime app.


That's the piece I was referring to.


----------



## NorthAlabama

BrettStah said:


> I don't think anyone is _suggesting _illegal activity though.


then why not say what it really is, openly?


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Copying and pasting a TV show's name into a google sheet maybe on average a few times a month isn't much work for me.
> No one is saying people _should_ use usenet/bittorrent in the threads under discussion (there's a separate thread though, one of those "explain usenet like I'm 5" ones). If someone tells me, "It takes 3 hours to drive from San Antonio to Houston, but I've done it in 2.5 hours.", I'm going to figure out they were speeding, but not take that to mean that I need to speed.


So why not just say via usenet/Bittorrent? Why the euphemism?


----------



## BrettStah

So, "*I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service.*" is simply my guess. It's not a recommendation.

*It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially"* is true for me, when compared to the "sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app" that I have on my AppleTV. So it's not a recommendation that everyone suddenly start using Usenet or bittorrent, just that I have enough issues for some reason with the Prime app on my AppleTV to often, for me, make it easier to watch a show that I've already paid to watch.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> So, "*I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service.*" is simply my guess. It's not a recommendation.
> 
> *It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially"* is true for me, when compared to the "sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app" that I have on my AppleTV. So it's not a recommendation that everyone suddenly start using Usenet or bittorrent, just that I have enough issues for some reason with the Prime app on my AppleTV to often, for me, make it easier to watch a show that I've already paid to watch.


I can't remember the last time I've had a streaming issue on Netflix or AP. I use, Roku, WebOS app (LG TV) XBox One, Sony BD. Amazon Firestick, depending on the content or my mood. Maybe there's an issue with ATV? Still it's never easier nor more reliable to as i described it before, and...it's not legal.


----------



## BrettStah

NorthAlabama said:


> then why not say what it really is, openly?





Steveknj said:


> So why not just say via usenet/Bittorrent? Why the euphemism?


I didn't think anyone here was really confused or fooled by the euphemism. "Magic" is easier to type and more encompassing. Besides using Usenet or bittorrent, there are other ways to watch shows - get a friend or relative in another country to hook up a Sling box for you, use a VPN service so that your computer traffic is routed through another country, etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BrettStah said:


> I didn't think anyone here was really confused or fooled by the euphemism. "Magic" is easier to type and more encompassing. Besides using Usenet or bittorrent, there are other ways to watch shows - get a friend or relative in another country to hook up a Sling box for you, use a VPN service so that your computer traffic is routed through another country, etc.


I think that might be my fault. Way back when, somebody asked how I'd gotten a show that hadn't aired in the US yet, and I said something like "It just appeared on my computer! It was...magic!" And it seemed to stick.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I can't remember the last time I've had a streaming issue on Netflix or AP. I use, Roku, WebOS app (LG TV) XBox One, Sony BD. Amazon Firestick, depending on the content or my mood. Maybe there's an issue with ATV?


Maybe so - and it's not for every show on Prime Video... some things play back fine, but sporadically I will have problems (mainly, the show's resolution is super low/pixelated), despite what should be plenty of bandwidth.


Steveknj said:


> Still it's never easier nor more reliable to as i described it before, and...it's not legal.


Well, when I've spent 30+ minutes trying to watch a show, and it won't play back reliably no matter what, then pretty much any other way that lets me watch the show reliably is easier and more reliable.


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think that might be my fault. Way back when, somebody asked how I'd gotten a show that hadn't aired in the US yet, and I said something like "It just appeared on my computer! It was...magic!" And it seemed to stick.


I am a bit curious why it apparently bugs people. No one is trying to fool anyone, and no one is saying everyone should go out and do anything at all. Do what a lot of people do - search around to see if it's going to be on PBS, BBCA, etc., and set up a wishlist. Search to see if it's on britbox, or will be soon. Or, ignore the thread if it's not useful at all, but I've found plenty of great shows to watch, and only resorted to "magic" for a small number of the shows posted.


----------



## NorthAlabama

when i serviced computers on the side, parents with teenagers using torrents provided a steady stream of "tips" - they were also very reliable repeat customers...


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> when i serviced computers on the side, parents with teenagers using torrents provided a steady stream of "tips" - they were also very reliable repeat customers...


I did the same thing and noticed the same pattern. Back in "the day" when I wasn't so high and mighty (imagine that!), I tried using torrents and usenet, and it was a steady source of virus alerts, incomplete downloads, not getting the expected content, and poor quality. Besides the legalities, the process of getting that stuff was worse TO ME, than a couple of glitches in Prime. But maybe that's improved somewhat. I don't know, but I'm pretty much soured on it.

And obviously the "magic means" thing has bugged a lot of people, but nothing was ever said until now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> then why not say what it really is, openly?


I don't think any of us can speak for Malcontent and why he insists on using the term "magic" to indicate that shows are available on torrents/usenet. It's totally unnecessary to even point that out, because pretty much every show is available on torrents/usenet. The only time it's potentially helpful is when an episode is available via those methods before it's ever aired on TV.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think any of us can speak for Malcontent and why he insists on using the term "magic" to indicate that shows are available on torrents/usenet. It's totally unnecessary to even point that out, because pretty much every show is available on torrents/usenet. The only time it's potentially helpful is when an episode is available via those methods before it's ever aired on TV.


Yeah, I sort of think people think these shows are ONLY available magically. Instead, it's more of an aside that isn't really important, given the reasons you stated.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think any of us can speak for Malcontent and why he insists on using the term "magic" to indicate that shows are available on torrents/usenet. It's totally unnecessary to even point that out, because pretty much every show is available on torrents/usenet. The only time it's potentially helpful is when an episode is available via those methods before it's ever aired on TV.





BrettStah said:


> Yeah, I sort of think people think these shows are ONLY available magically. Instead, it's more of an aside that isn't really important, given the reasons you stated.


For a lot of foreign (to Americans...the vast majority of TCF contributors are American) shows are initially only available through usenet/torrent. Eventually some, but not all of the content makes it to streaming services or cable channels. So as that's the "New Show" thread, I think it's appropriate, so that many of us don't go nuts looking for content on more mainstream sources.


----------



## DVR_Dave

Can we please discuss "magic" in the magic thread and get back to the regularly scheduled (or canceled) program here?


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> For a lot of foreign (to Americans...the vast majority of TCF contributors are American) shows are initially only available through usenet/torrent. Eventually some, but not all of the content makes it to streaming services or cable channels. So as that's the "New Show" thread, I think it's appropriate, so that many of us don't go nuts looking for content on more mainstream sources.


Wait, so you _do _want references made to the fact that a given show may be available via usenet/vpn/sling box/bittorrent, but you just don't like the euphemism? I am befuddled that the hangup is the euphemism.

And remember that people can read thread posts well after they're made, so a post from a year or longer ago can be very useful today in locating a show that is now available.

I see on the newest page of one of the New TV threads that someone mentioned a show I've never heard of - "Plebs" (apparently season 4 is just starting). A quick google search shows me that the first 3 seasons are available via Hulu. I'm assuming in the not too distant future, season 4 will also show up on Hulu. That is what is so nice about those "New TV" threads for me - finding obscure (to most Americans like me, at least) shows.


----------



## BrettStah

DVR_Dave said:


> Can we please discuss "magic" in the magic thread and get back to the regularly scheduled (or canceled) program here?


Yeah, I keep getting sucked into replying. If anyone does want to discuss this topic further, let me know what thread you use, please! I'll refrain from further comments in this thread.


----------



## TAsunder

Sorry for stirring up a storm. The funny thing is, I was agreeing that side discussions are more irritating here because the content is usually relevant to my viewing habits. In the other thread, 95% of it is annoying anyway so there's already a lot of garbage posts I have to sort through to find something relevant to my viewing habits.

And on that note, Billions was announced as renewed today, and HBO's Here and Now will not be renewed.


----------



## laria

I don't care how people want to get shows, even though I myself am not going to watch anything that I can't get on my TiVo, including legal stuff like BritBox, I am just not interested in watching tv not on my tv. My only gripe was that I keep opening the thread forgetting it's not about mainstream tv. So my gripe was really that I thought it should be titled something like "new non-mainstream tv" or something.


----------



## aaronwt

BrettStah said:


> So, "*I also think lots of folks will grab a pilot via Usenet or BitTorrent to check it out, even if they have ready access via a subscribed service.*" is simply my guess. It's not a recommendation.
> 
> *It is also often easier and more reliable to grab them "unofficially"* is true for me, when compared to the "sporadic streaming issues with the Prime app" that I have on my AppleTV. So it's not a recommendation that everyone suddenly start using Usenet or bittorrent, just that I have enough issues for some reason with the Prime app on my AppleTV to often, for me, make it easier to watch a show that I've already paid to watch.


It's actually easier now to grab many pilots by official means. Many pilots are offered for free from the streaming services. So I can use Amazon, Vudu, XBL, etc. to purchase them for zero dollars and watch them


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> I did the same thing and noticed the same pattern. Back in "the day" when I wasn't so high and mighty (imagine that!), I tried using torrents and usenet, and it was a steady source of virus alerts, incomplete downloads, not getting the expected content, and poor quality. Besides the legalities, the process of getting that stuff was worse TO ME, than a couple of glitches in Prime. But maybe that's improved somewhat. I don't know, but I'm pretty much soured on it.
> 
> And obviously the "magic means" thing has bugged a lot of people, but nothing was ever said until now.


In the old days I would use torrents but I never had any issues with them. They were quick to download and would typically max out my internet connection. And then I would continue seeding it for a couple of days. I just made sure any torrents I downloaded were run through a virus checker.

But I would only use a torrent as last resort. I preferred to pay, but if I couldn't find the content by legal means in the US, then I looked on a couple of torrent sites for them. But it's been a few years now since I've download a torrent.


----------



## DevdogAZ

laria said:


> I don't care how people want to get shows, even though I myself am not going to watch anything that I can't get on my TiVo, including legal stuff like BritBox, I am just not interested in watching tv not on my tv. My only gripe was that I keep opening the thread forgetting it's not about mainstream tv. So my gripe was really that I thought it should be titled something like "new non-mainstream tv" or something.


A. You can watch downloaded shows on your TV.
2. That thread includes shows that you would consider "mainstream" as well as shows from other countries that aren't legally available in the US. So it wouldn't be accurate to label it as "non-mainstream TV."


----------



## ADG

ENOUGH PLEASE


----------



## Peter000

Take it easy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

So is this thread canceled, renewed, or ending?


----------



## longrider

With the next post this thread will have really gone to hell...


----------



## nyny523

I love Billions - one of the best shows on TV right now IMHO.


----------



## cmontyburns

ADG said:


> ENOUGH PLEASE


I don't see any commentary about shows canceled, renewed, or ending in your post. Please stop your off-topic complaining.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> I don't care how people want to get shows, even though I myself am not going to watch anything that I can't get on my TiVo, including legal stuff like BritBox, I am just not interested in watching tv not on my tv. My only gripe was that I keep opening the thread forgetting it's not about mainstream tv. So my gripe was really that I thought it should be titled something like "new non-mainstream tv" or something.


You can watch things on your tv that aren't on your tivo. Get a Roku or an Apple TV or chrome cast.


----------



## laria

Yes, I know I can obviously buy more tv appliances, I am just not interested in adding more things to the home theater at this time.


----------



## Tony_T

Time to UnWatch this thread.
Bye


----------



## Peter000

Seeya.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> Yes, I know I can obviously buy more tv appliances, I am just not interested in adding more things to the home theater at this time.


Your loss.


----------



## bicker

TonyD79 said:


> Your loss.


I'm not sure that's a fair statement in context. Remember where we are. This is the TiVo community. I would think the default expectation is with regard to how we can enjoy all there is to enjoy by way of our TiVos.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## ADG

At this point it appears some people are just being spiteful, and given the nature of this forum that's a shame. Sure, sarcasm is rampant on TCF and for the most part it's intended to be playful. A thick skin is definitely required to play here . But there's a big difference between sarcasm and spite or even hostility.

Just my opinion, obviously. And it's also a shame that his thread has degenerated into this


----------



## smbaker

ADG said:


> ENOUGH PLEASE


The grammar and capitalization in this post needs improvement.


----------



## TonyD79

bicker said:


> I'm not sure that's a fair statement in context. Remember where we are. This is the TiVo community. I would think the default expectation is with regard to how we can enjoy all there is to enjoy by way of our TiVos.
> 
> This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


Well, I stayed with this viewing community for programming discussion during the years I was away from Tivo (twice). And others do as well. Plus, the conversation was about programming not available on Tivo. It is a completely fair statement as limiting yourself to ONLY Tivo is limiting yourself artificially.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Well, I stayed with this viewing community for programming discussion during the years I was away from Tivo (twice). And others do as well. Plus, the conversation was about programming not available on Tivo. It is a completely fair statement as limiting yourself to ONLY Tivo is limiting yourself artificially.


But to say it's "Your loss" doesn't take into account a LOT of factors that may have factored into her decision (and...it comes off as condescending and snarky). Hypothetical reasons why someone might just stick to Tivo:

Finances - maybe adding all those extra devices and streaming services is not something that can be financially done
Space in her home
Aesthetics
She already has more TV content than she can watch

And there are probably more reasons. I have Netflix and AP to go with my DVR, is it "my loss" to not have Hulu, Britbox, CBS All Access, Paid content from a dozen other services, each adding another $10 or so to my bill and offering content I can't possibly watch all of? How can you judge someone's "loss" without knowing exactly their situation?


----------



## Jed1

TAsunder said:


> Sorry for stirring up a storm. The funny thing is, I was agreeing that side discussions are more irritating here because the content is usually relevant to my viewing habits. In the other thread, 95% of it is annoying anyway so there's already a lot of garbage posts I have to sort through to find something relevant to my viewing habits.
> 
> And on that note, Billions was announced as renewed today, and HBO's Here and Now will not be renewed.


Well I guess I can delete the 1P for Here and Now. Show has a slow start but got a bit interesting as it went forward. I do like Billions but how many angles can you do between Axe capital and the government. Either he is going to jail or not. I guess we will see how long the story line can hold out.


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> But to say it's "Your loss" doesn't take into account a LOT of factors that may have factored into her decision (and...it comes off as condescending and snarky). Hypothetical reasons why someone might just stick to Tivo:
> 
> Finances - maybe adding all those extra devices and streaming services is not something that can be financially done
> Space in her home
> Aesthetics
> She already has more TV content than she can watch
> 
> And there are probably more reasons. I have Netflix and AP to go with my DVR, is it "my loss" to not have Hulu, Britbox, CBS All Access, Paid content from a dozen other services, each adding another $10 or so to my bill and offering content I can't possibly watch all of? How can you judge someone's "loss" without knowing exactly their situation?


Yes, between Netflix, Prime, and Hulu apps on my TiVo, plus all the content on the regular TV, it would be a waste of money for me to buy yet another box and yet another subscription that I may not get around to using. I'll reconsider if I run out of things to watch on those services and my TiVo gets emptied out. 

Back to the topic of the thread, I feel like a lot fewer shows got cut this year during the season than in recent years. I usually record a lot of stuff at the start of the year and then gradually delete them as they get canceled. I don't feel like I ditched very many 1P's mid-season this year.


----------



## TonyD79

Still her loss. Give me a break. Some of you make it sound like I accused her of being a deviant. I just said she loses out on seeing some quality programming by restricting herself to a single box. That is the truth. No matter what the reason.

(BTW, there are plenty of free apps on other devices that may actually save you money. But since you have no interest in anything you can’t get in your tivo, I’m wasting my typing.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

bicker said:


> I'm not sure that's a fair statement in context. Remember where we are. This is the TiVo community. I would think the default expectation is with regard to how we can enjoy all there is to enjoy by way of our TiVos.


I think you would be surprised at the percentage of regulars in the Now Playing and Happy Hour forums that no longer have or use TiVos for their TV viewing. And that percentage is growing all the time.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Still her loss. Give me a break. Some of you make it sound like I accused her of being a deviant. I just said she loses out on seeing some quality programming by restricting herself to a single box. That is the truth. No matter what the reason.
> 
> (BTW, there are plenty of free apps on other devices that may actually save you money. But since you have no interest in anything you can't get in your tivo, I'm wasting my typing.)


So, if I buy a Toyota, and a Honda has some item in it that I didn't want in the first place, but it's a nice thing to have (for argument's sake, lets say Sunroof) is that My Loss?

To me...when someone says "Your Loss" it makes is sound like it's something you "really ought to have", despite every other factor that says you shouldn't or don't need it. There's SO much TV on now that inevitably ANY show I don't watch will be "my loss" because someone else will like it. And besides, like I said, it sounds condescending and snarky. Perhaps a better way to say the same thing would be....."I think there would be some things you would like on there, so you might consider it" Rather than the dismissive "Your Loss". As I always say to my kids, it's not always what you mean, but how you say it that matters.


----------



## cmontyburns

ADG said:


> Just my opinion, obviously. And it's also a shame that his thread has degenerated into this


Here's the thing. It's a public forum (in that basically anyone can sign up and participate). There are some rules of order to frame behavior (no politics in the open fora, spoiler restrictions, profanity, etc.), but otherwise it's up to the members to start and shape the discussion.

As such, threads are going to go where the preponderance of the participants want them to go. Sometimes that will be off-topic. It can be frustrating. I've started threads on topics that were interesting to me, and within a few posts they've been steered in some other direction and away from what I wanted to talk about. Annoying, but it means that, too bad for me, people didn't really want to talk about what I wanted to. If a little gentle steering doesn't turn things around, it's not that everyone is being rude, it's that's the majority vote went against me. It happens.

Other times, and I would submit this is the case here, threads wander as their primary topic becomes exhausted, or falls out of the news, or goes fallow, or whatever. Those threads recover when their subject does. Insisting that everyone be quiet in the meantime frankly isn't anyone's role (at least no one who is not a moderator), and doesn't serve any purpose especially in a news-based thread like this one. It might even be counterproductive: if we all sat around waiting for some renewal news to post and in the meantime shunned the thread, this thread would be quickly forgotten. As things stand, with the side chat it stays active and readily available when news crops up again.

Which it will, and the thread will be back on track for as long as that batch of news lasts. So it goes.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> So, if I buy a Toyota, and a Honda has some item in it that I didn't want in the first place, but it's a nice thing to have (for argument's sake, lets say Sunroof) is that My Loss?
> 
> To me...when someone says "Your Loss" it makes is sound like it's something you "really ought to have", despite every other factor that says you shouldn't or don't need it. There's SO much TV on now that inevitably ANY show I don't watch will be "my loss" because someone else will like it. And besides, like I said, it sounds condescending and snarky. Perhaps a better way to say the same thing would be....."I think there would be some things you would like on there, so you might consider it" Rather than the dismissive "Your Loss". As I always say to my kids, it's not always what you mean, but how you say it that matters.


OMG. You guys can take anything to an exaggerated level. Geez. It is her loss. She is artificially limiting her access to programming. YOU decided I was being dismissive. Maybe it is how you READ.

Thanks for the obviously dismissive lecture.


----------



## ADG

cmontyburns said:


> H
> 
> As such, threads are going to go where the preponderance of the participants want them to go.


Nonsense. They go where a HANDFUL of participants, who apparently don't care about other members reading the thread, want them to go. Let's not be disingenuous, shall we?


----------



## Peter000

ADG said:


> Nonsense. They go where a HANDFUL of participants, who apparently don't care about other members reading the thread, want them to go. Let's not be disingenuous, shall we?


And look where we are now. The thread has devolved to you complaining about where the thread has gone. Let's not be disingenuous, shall we?


----------



## ADG

Yeah, okay - it's all my fault - I'm the cause of where this thread is LOL. You just be as defensive as you need to be. My mistake for engaging in the first place.


----------



## smbaker

You know what goes good with television?

Popcorn.


----------



## RGM1138

smbaker said:


> You know what goes good with television?
> 
> Popcorn.


I was gonna say a pint of Haagen-Daz chocolate peanut butter. But, that's just me.


----------



## David Platt

RGM1138 said:


> I was gonna say a pint of Haagen-Daz chocolate peanut butter. But, that's just me.


Your loss.


----------



## RGM1138

David Platt said:


> Your loss.


D'oh!

I never said that I don't like both.


----------



## smbaker

RGM1138 said:


> I never said that I don't like both.


If someone ever comes out with popcorn flavored ice cream, or ice cream flavored popcorn, then we're all in trouble.


----------



## bicker

These last several pages argues for individual threads for each individual piece of news rather than these multi-page threads. It seems to me what would serve my needs for information better would be a notification from the forum software that there are new threads in the forum, some with the title prefix "Canceled:" or "Renewed:". Just a suggestion.


----------



## TAsunder

bicker said:


> These last several pages argues for individual threads for each individual piece of news rather than these multi-page threads. It seems to me what would serve my needs for information better would be a notification from the forum software that there are new threads in the forum, some with the title prefix "Canceled:" or "Renewed:". Just a suggestion.


Sometimes those occur already, sometimes not. A lot of shows don't get discussed much in this forum and so news about their demise or renewal doesn't bubble up into a separate thread.


----------



## smbaker

The best way I've seen this sort of thing handled is when a dedicated OP continually updates the first post in the thread to reflect the new information. That way people can have their discussion, and those wanting to know the current state can get it too.


----------



## TAsunder

smbaker said:


> The best way I've seen this sort of thing handled is when a dedicated OP continually updates the first post in the thread to reflect the new information. That way people can have their discussion, and those wanting to know the current state can get it too.


TVbytheNumbers posts a regular list of shows canceled and another of shows renewed, but it's quite long and kind of tedious to read through.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> Nonsense. They go where a HANDFUL of participants, who apparently don't care about other members reading the thread, want them to go. Let's not be disingenuous, shall we?


Isn't it kind of presumptuous of you to assume that your idea for how the thread should be handled is the only correct way, and that the rest of us who constantly take the thread "off topic" and keep posting replies that are not relevant to the thread title are "doing it wrong"?

If you have some TV news that you want to discuss, please post it.


----------



## spartanstew

laria said:


> I hate the title of that thread! Every time it pops up, I think it's going to tell me about new shows that might be good that I can watch on my tv, and then I open it up and remember that it's almost always shows you need to pirate from the UK or Australia or something.


Agreed.



Steveknj said:


> I read the thread because sometimes there are US shows that I might find to watch.


I do too, but those shows are a rarity in that thread.


----------



## RGM1138

Any word on Blindspot yet?


----------



## laria

RGM1138 said:


> Any word on Blindspot yet?


I haven't seen anything, although Cancel Bear vs. NBC, week 30: 'Taken' is now a Dead Show Walking has it at 4 of 5 bears, which is "likely to be renewed".


----------



## Johncv

mrizzo80 said:


> I'd be fine if CBS drops _Life In Pieces_ as long as ABC picks it up due to it being produced by 20th Century Fox.
> 
> I also see that _Scorpion _is on the bubble. I finally bailed on that show at the end of last season. I haven't watched a single episode this season. Did it get any better? S1 was stupid, but fun. Much of S2 and nearly all of S3 were just stupid.


I bailed on _Scorpion_ on the *first* season because it was stupid, what took you so long.


----------



## mattack

Stupid != unentertaining.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> Stupid != unentertaining.


Not in every case, but...


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not in every case, but...


I watch MacGyver like I do Scorpion, for the laughs. My son almost choked the other day, since at the end of the show they had Jack driving a NASCAR car with a passenger, and I said "NASCAR cars don't have passenger seats!" His response was: "THAT is what you complain about, after the rest of the show?" He did have a point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I watched Scorpion for the first season because I liked the characters. But in the end...

...THE STUPID IT BURNS!


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I watched Scorpion for the first season because I liked the characters. But in the end...
> 
> ...THE STUPID IT BURNS!


That's why I treat it as a Fantasy/Comedy.


----------



## gweempose

ADG said:


> At this point it appears some people are just being spiteful, and given the nature of this forum that's a shame. Sure, sarcasm is rampant on TCF and for the most part it's intended to be playful. A thick skin is definitely required to play here . But there's a big difference between sarcasm and spite or even hostility.
> 
> Just my opinion, obviously. And it's also a shame that his thread has degenerated into this


I participate on a lot of forums, and I'm even a moderator on an extremely active one. Compared to most forums out there, the signal to noise ratio on TCF is actually quite high. For the most part, people on TCF tend to get along really well with each other. It's one of the reasons I've enjoyed this forum so much over the years.


----------



## DevdogAZ

eddyj said:


> I watch MacGyver like I do Scorpion, for the laughs. My son almost choked the other day, since at the end of the show they had Jack driving a NASCAR car with a passenger, and I said "NASCAR cars don't have passenger seats!" His response was: "THAT is what you complain about, after the rest of the show?" He did have a point.


The cars they use in the races don't have passenger seats, but most teams have built "ride along" cars where they've fitted a car with a passenger seat to allow the driver to take a passenger around the track. These are probably older cars that used to be used in races but have been retired.


----------



## aaronwt

bicker said:


> I'm not sure that's a fair statement in context. Remember where we are. This is the TiVo community. I would think the default expectation is with regard to how we can enjoy all there is to enjoy by way of our TiVos.
> 
> This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


TiVo had their chance. They were way ahead in the streaming game years ago. But let things stagnate. Now they have now been surpassed by everyone else. Because of that I rarely use my TiVo for streaming any more since I have a bunch of devices now that do a much better job.


----------



## laria

aaronwt said:


> TiVo had their chance. They were way ahead in the streaming game years ago. But let things stagnate. Now they have now been surpassed by everyone else. Because of that I rarely use my TiVo for streaming any more since I have a bunch of devices now that do a much better job.


Honestly, I stick with streaming on my TiVo because I like the peanut remote better than any other remote I've had (and yes I've tried at least 3 different Harmony ones).


----------



## madscientist

I've never seen a DVR that could handle FF and RW more seamlessly and reliably than TiVo. That's why I won't give it up--at least as long as I can keep finagling my lifetime subscription to new systems.


----------



## astrohip

madscientist said:


> I've never seen a DVR that could handle FF and RW more seamlessly and reliably than TiVo.


As someone who uses both a TiVo and a Genie, there is no doubt the TiVo is still light-years better than the DirecTV Genie when it comes to REW/FF and trick play in general.

Light. Years. Better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> As someone who uses both a TiVo and a Genie, there is no doubt the TiVo is still light-years better than the DirecTV Genie when it comes to REW/FF and trick play in general.
> 
> Light. Years. Better.


It's better at that than anything I've ever used. Including my much-beloved Oppo.

Now, if Oppo would just license TiVo's software. Instead of, y'know, GETTING OUT OF THE BUSINESS.


----------



## mtnagel

I don't think I've had a Tivo in 10+ years and even that old one was still better at FF than anything I've used since (a few Directv DVRs and Spectrum's).


----------



## spartanstew

I have no issues with my Directv DVR in regards to trick play. I never had a standalone tivo, but had several of the original directivo's and don't see a difference.


----------



## Peter000

spartanstew said:


> I have no issues with my Directv DVR in regards to trick play.


Is there trick play on the Directv DVR? I'm occasionally using my brother's and would like info on anything to make the experience better.


----------



## spartanstew

trick play = ff/rew/skip/slip.

Yes, the Directv DVR has those.


----------



## Peter000

ff/rew is not trick play. That's expected with any kind of recording device.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> ff/rew is not trick play. That's expected with any kind of recording device.


I believe ff/rw of live TV counts as trick play...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe ff/rw of live TV counts as trick play...


Isn't that specifically what trick play refers to? The ability to pause/ff/rew live TV? Because the ability to do that stuff with a recording was never tricky.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Isn't that specifically what trick play refers to? The ability to pause/ff/rew live TV? Because the ability to do that stuff with a recording was never tricky.


Yes, I was too tentative in my reply. One Minnesota boy being overly polite to another, I guess...


----------



## DevdogAZ

You betcha!


----------



## astrohip

spartanstew said:


> I have no issues with my Directv DVR in regards to trick play. I never had a standalone tivo, but had several of the original directivo's and don't see a difference.


YUGE difference. I'm not familiar with DirecTiVo, so I can't comment, but there is no comparison between trick play on a TiVo, and the same on a Genie (or any other DirecTV DVR).

I use them both every week, at least 25-30 hours or more. No comparison. TiVo is a 10, DirecTV about a 6 or 7. (I am referring to trick play only, not other features. There are actually some things Genies are better at, like soft padding.)



Peter000 said:


> ff/rew is not trick play. That's expected with any kind of recording device.


That's the definition of Trick Play. FF/REW, 8 sec rewind, Skip-to-Tick, yada yada.

It may not be much of a "trick" these days, but that's what the phrase refers to.


----------



## smbaker

I think this is what we call an off-topic digression of an off-topic digression!


----------



## cmontyburns

smbaker said:


> I think this is what we call an off-topic digression of an off-topic digression!


Indeed. Let's please get back on off topic.


----------



## Peter000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe ff/rw of live TV counts as trick play...


Ah. I wasn't even thinking of that when I made my careless, off the cuff dismissal of ff/rew. You are quite right. Along with the rest of y'all.


----------



## Peter000

cmontyburns said:


> Indeed. Let's please get back on off topic.


Y'know, ya go where the conversation leads.


----------



## brianric

astrohip said:


> There are actually some things Genies are better at, like soft padding.)


What is soft padding?


----------



## BrettStah

The DirecTV DVRs also are designed so that multiple overlapping recordings on the same channel share a single tuner.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianric said:


> What is soft padding?


When your DVR automatically adds a couple minutes to the beginning and ending of a recording as long as there isn't a conflict with the tuner. Hard padding would be when you specifically instruct the DVR to add X minutes to the end of the recording. With soft padding, the DVR will add it if it can, but it won't cancel the recording if it can't.


----------



## JYoung

Sooooo, Westworld was renewed for Season 3.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> When your DVR automatically adds a couple minutes to the beginning and ending of a recording as long as there isn't a conflict with the tuner. Hard padding would be when you specifically instruct the DVR to add X minutes to the end of the recording. With soft padding, the DVR will add it if it can, but it won't cancel the recording if it can't.


In addition, while the directv dvr adds time to the start of the program, it actually starts play at the time it thinks the show was supposed to start like 10:00. You can rewind if the show started early.


----------



## Howie

And, to update, you can also cancel, renew or end a recording on a DirecTV DVR.


----------



## eddyj

JYoung said:


> Sooooo, Westworld was renewed for Season 3.


Tweeeeeet!!! 10 yard penalty for posting on topic!


----------



## Steveknj

spartanstew said:


> I have no issues with my Directv DVR in regards to trick play. I never had a standalone tivo, but had several of the original directivo's and don't see a difference.


This. I'm curious as to what makes it better. I would think that FF or any of the trick play functions should just work. DirecTV's DVRs have given you a choice of either a 30 second slip (where you can see the content while you FF 30 seconds) or 30 skip where you can skip it entirely. In fact, you can nest more than one 30 second skip by just repeating the button push multiple times (if I push the button 4x it will skip ahead 2 minutes). Works great. The one feature that I don't know if Tivo has (that I thought Hopper had at one time) was being able to autosense when commercial breaks are over and skip them entirely. That would be the only game changer for me.

Edit: To answer the above question about trick play...I'm not sure which button it is on the DirecTV remotes as I use a Harmony, but there is a dedicated button to do the above skip/slip. I DO think they've done away with the slow-mo button though. I never used it much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I don't know about DirecTV, but on the generic Comcast box (at least as of about a year ago, the last time I was at my Dad's place) and on every media player, streaming app, or Blu-ray/DVD player I've ever owned, the trick play features range from not as responsive as TiVo to nowhere near as responsive as TiVo. It's a big difference, sometimes a huge difference.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't know about DirecTV, but on the generic Comcast box (at least as of about a year ago, the last time I was at my Dad's place) and on every media player, streaming app, or Blu-ray/DVD player I've ever owned, the trick play features range from not as responsive as TiVo to nowhere near as responsive as TiVo. It's a big difference, sometimes a huge difference.


I haven't used a TiVo in years (and only then it was a DirecTivo) but a well functioning DirecTV DVR has absolutely zero issues with responsiveness. The reason I mention "well functioning" is two fold. First, age does take a toll on the DirecTV DVRs, as once they get older, fill up or have a bunch of updates on them, they become dogs. Second, there have been updates to the Genie recently (mentioned in the Genie specific thread in Happy Hour) where it's cause lag issues. Not so much in trick play which seems to function well still, but in changing channels or thumbing through menus.


----------



## Tony_T

JYoung said:


> Sooooo, Westworld was renewed for Season 3.


Wrong Thread


----------



## mtnagel

I think the thing for me was that FF'ing with the Tivo was very smooth whereas FF'ing with the Directv DVR or Spectrum DVR is very choppy as I assume it's not displaying as many frames as it's zooming by. Maybe it's subtle but it was noticeable to me. I feel like I perfected the timing of hitting the button to come out of FF'ing very easily on the Tivo, but never mastered it with the other DVR's. It's not a major things as I've survived many years without a Tivo.


----------



## cherry ghost

Steveknj said:


> This. I'm curious as to what makes it better. I would think that FF or any of the trick play functions should just work. DirecTV's DVRs have given you a choice of either a 30 second slip (where you can see the content while you FF 30 seconds) or 30 skip where you can skip it entirely. In fact, you can nest more than one 30 second skip by just repeating the button push multiple times (if I push the button 4x it will skip ahead 2 minutes). Works great. The one feature that I don't know if Tivo has (that I thought Hopper had at one time) was being able to autosense when commercial breaks are over and skip them entirely. That would be the only game changer for me.
> 
> Edit: To answer the above question about trick play...I'm not sure which button it is on the DirecTV remotes as I use a Harmony, but there is a dedicated button to do the above skip/slip. I DO think they've done away with the slow-mo button though. I never used it much.


TiVo has SkipMode for certain shows/channels. It works(usually) after the show has finished recording.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cherry ghost said:


> TiVo has SkipMode for certain shows/channels. It works(usually) after the show has finished recording.


But it's not automatic...you have to manually trigger it at each commercial break.


----------



## Tony_T

mtnagel said:


> I think the thing for me was that FF'ing with the Tivo was very smooth whereas FF'ing with the Directv DVR or Spectrum DVR is very choppy as I assume it's not displaying as many frames as it's zooming by. Maybe it's subtle but it was noticeable to me. I feel like I perfected the timing of hitting the button to come out of FF'ing very easily on the Tivo, but never mastered it with the other DVR's. It's not a major things as I've survived many years without a Tivo.


Better to Enable 30 Second Skip, so you don't see the frames.
*1 *Start playing any recording. 
*2 *During playback press: *Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select 
3 *You should hear three bongs (if you don't have the TiVo sounds disabled), and you're done. Your "skip to beginning/end" button (the arrow pointing to a line) is now a 30 second skip button. During fast-forwarding or rewinding, the button will still "skip to tick."
To turn the feature off, repeat the three steps.
Important note: this feature is set to "off" at default on restarts. So if your TiVo restarts or loses power, the feature will be turned back off. Just enter the code again while watching a recording to re-enable it. ​


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it's not automatic...you have to manually trigger it at each commercial break.


IFTTT or kmttg for autoskip


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I haven't used a TiVo in years (and only then it was a DirecTivo) but a well functioning DirecTV DVR has absolutely zero issues with responsiveness.


I was really trying not to respond, as the thread drift has gotten irritating to so many. And I respect that. But...

The DirecTV DVR responsiveness is not remotely close (he-he) to a TiVo. There are many differences.

One is what mtnagel pointed out: When you FF on a TiVo, you feel like you are seeing everything, just really fast. On a Genie (and earlier DirecTV DVRs), its choppy. It's like 1/3 of the frames are shown. Even worse at faster speeds. Entire shorter scenes can go missing. Also, the point at which you click Play is just a random clusterguess. On a TiVo, you can bet money on where it will start playing. On a Genie, you never know.

The 8-second rewind is a joke. On a TiVo, it is 8 seconds. That simple. On a Genie, it can vary from nothing to something. Most of the time, a single click on the 8SR button makes it jump back about 1 second. A double click will give you a true rewind, from 5-10 seconds. I have been watching TV, wanted to do a quick rewind, hit the 8SR button, and have it backup about 1/2 second. Hit it again, same thing. Over and over, it only backs up a split second. But if you hit two clicks quickly, it will rewind. TiVo never, ever behaves like this.

When you are REW/FF, and use the skip-to-tick, on a TiVo, it skips so quickly, before you can blink, you are watching wherever you clicked/skipped to. It makes it very easy to skip around, as the responsiveness is instantaneous. On a Genie, doing a STT, it's not unusual for it to take 2-5 seconds to react. The cursor literally is still sitting where you are (or were?) for seconds before it finally shows you where you clicked to. It takes so long, you sometimes don't know if it reacted or not. My first few months, I would do it several times, not realizing it was slow to react. Now I've learned to just wait, and see what it will do, before I click again.

I've adapted over time to not doing as much in the trick-play arena on my Genie. When watching on a TiVo, I'll trick-play without hesitating. On the Genie, I find myself only doing it when I really need to trick-play something, as it gets too frustrating to fiddle around trying to make it do whatever I was trying to do.

In most other areas, the Genie is a very solid unit. Soft padding works great, the ability to use a single tuner for overlaps is smart, and the guide is almost always correct. It records what it should, whereas I have to babysit my TiVo (since Rovi). But trick play... not even in the same league.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I was really trying not to respond, as the thread drift has gotten irritating to so many. And I respect that. But...
> 
> The DirecTV DVR responsiveness is not remotely close (he-he) to a TiVo. There are many differences.
> 
> One is what mtnagel pointed out: When you FF on a TiVo, you feel like you are seeing everything, just really fast. On a Genie (and earlier DirecTV DVRs), its choppy. It's like 1/3 of the frames are shown. Even worse at faster speeds. Entire shorter scenes can go missing. Also, the point at which you click Play is just a random clusterguess. On a TiVo, you can bet money on where it will start playing. On a Genie, you never know.
> 
> The 8-second rewind is a joke. On a TiVo, it is 8 seconds. That simple. On a Genie, it can vary from nothing to something. Most of the time, a single click on the 8SR button makes it jump back about 1 second. A double click will give you a true rewind, from 5-10 seconds. I have been watching TV, wanted to do a quick rewind, hit the 8SR button, and have it backup about 1/2 second. Hit it again, same thing. Over and over, it only backs up a split second. But if you hit two clicks quickly, it will rewind. TiVo never, ever behaves like this.
> 
> When you are REW/FF, and use the skip-to-tick, on a TiVo, it skips so quickly, before you can blink, you are watching wherever you clicked/skipped to. It makes it very easy to skip around, as the responsiveness is instantaneous. On a Genie, doing a STT, it's not unusual for it to take 2-5 seconds to react. The cursor literally is still sitting where you are (or were?) for seconds before it finally shows you where you clicked to. It takes so long, you sometimes don't know if it reacted or not. My first few months, I would do it several times, not realizing it was slow to react. Now I've learned to just wait, and see what it will do, before I click again.
> 
> I've adapted over time to not doing as much in the trick-play arena on my Genie. When watching on a TiVo, I'll trick-play without hesitating. On the Genie, I find myself only doing it when I really need to trick-play something, as it gets too frustrating to fiddle around trying to make it do whatever I was trying to do.
> 
> In most other areas, the Genie is a very solid unit. Soft padding works great, the ability to use a single tuner for overlaps is smart, and the guide is almost always correct. It records what it should, whereas I have to babysit my TiVo (since Rovi). But trick play... not even in the same league.


Which Genie model do you have?


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Which Genie model do you have?


HR-44. Prior I had a 21 something (not a Genie).


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> One is what mtnagel pointed out: When you FF on a TiVo, you feel like you are seeing everything, just really fast. On a Genie (and earlier DirecTV DVRs), its choppy. It's like 1/3 of the frames are shown. Even worse at faster speeds. Entire shorter scenes can go missing.


I use skip and don't see anything. It just skips instantly ahead.



astrohip said:


> Also, the point at which you click Play is just a random clusterguess. On a TiVo, you can bet money on where it will start playing. On a Genie, you never know.


I can stop exactly where I want with every directv dvr (including the directivo) I've ever had. Maybe it's because you use a tivo and a directv dvr and they're different. If I started using something different now, i doubt I could stop where I wanted.



astrohip said:


> The 8-second rewind is a joke. On a TiVo, it is 8 seconds. That simple. On a Genie, it can vary from nothing to something. Most of the time, a single click on the 8SR button makes it jump back about 1 second. A double click will give you a true rewind, from 5-10 seconds. I have been watching TV, wanted to do a quick rewind, hit the 8SR button, and have it backup about 1/2 second. Hit it again, same thing. Over and over, it only backs up a split second. But if you hit two clicks quickly, it will rewind. TiVo never, ever behaves like this.


I think there's something wrong with your DVR. I don't use rewind very often (usually just football games), and I've certainly never timed it, so maybe it's 7 seconds or 9 seconds, but it's never been zero or 1 second. Whatever time it goes back, it's consistent.



astrohip said:


> When you are REW/FF, and use the skip-to-tick, on a TiVo, it skips so quickly, before you can blink, you are watching wherever you clicked/skipped to. It makes it very easy to skip around, as the responsiveness is instantaneous. On a Genie, doing a STT, it's not unusual for it to take 2-5 seconds to react. The cursor literally is still sitting where you are (or were?) for seconds before it finally shows you where you clicked to. It takes so long, you sometimes don't know if it reacted or not. My first few months, I would do it several times, not realizing it was slow to react. Now I've learned to just wait, and see what it will do, before I click again.


Again, I think there's something wrong with your DVR. I don't use skip to tick very often either, cause I don't rewatch shows, but the few times I have, it jumps right to it. There's never been a button press delay on any of the DVR features. Or maybe it's your remote?

You should call Directv with those issues, cause most of them aren't normal.


----------



## BrettStah

Tony_T said:


> IFTTT or kmttg for autoskip


I have kmttg installed on a computer that is always running anyway, and it is awesome. Once it's set up and configured, it will indeed skip the commercial breaks for shows with the green skip label.

It does need to scan through the recordings since its last scan, so I have that configured as a recurring scheduled task to run at around 3am, when no one here would be watching TV. Since we rarely watch things the night it airs, because we have so much recorded, it works out fine. And if we do want to watch something that recorded recently (since the 3am scan), I can just press the Channel Up button to skip them the old fashioned way.


----------



## eddyj

astrohip said:


> HR-44. Prior I had a 21 something (not a Genie).


I have the latest Genie2, and it has the same issues.


----------



## spartanstew

OK, regarding the 8 second rewind. You may be partially correct.

I just rewound a scene on Modern Family multiple times with the rewind button. It was never 8 seconds (is that what it's supposed to be), and it wasn't exact each time either. I did it 20 times and 17 of those times it was 6 seconds, and 3 times it was 5 seconds.

So, if it's supposed to be 8, it's not working correctly, but it was pretty consistent (though not 100%).


----------



## spartanstew

I also just tested the skip to tick (same program) and it snapped right to the 15 minute mark and the 30 minute mark every time. Did the same going backwards. Did it over 20 times and it never hesitated. Instantaneous.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> One is what mtnagel pointed out: When you FF on a TiVo, you feel like you are seeing everything, just really fast. On a Genie (and earlier DirecTV DVRs), its choppy. It's like 1/3 of the frames are shown. Even worse at faster speeds. Entire shorter scenes can go missing. Also, the point at which you click Play is just a random clusterguess. On a TiVo, you can bet money on where it will start playing. On a Genie, you never know.


if you've ever used a directv sd-dvr, you would have noticed this wasn't an issue until dtv hd-dvrs - their sd-dvr trick-play was as good as tivo - so i always wondered if it was a licensing issue with their software.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> I was really trying not to respond, as the thread drift has gotten irritating to so many. And I respect that. But...


No one reads this thread anymore for show updates.


----------



## RGM1138

It’s like a slot machine. When you see that there are new messages, you want to take a chance and see if you can’t finally get 3 Diamonds.


----------



## type_g

sorry guys but i have to do this.....

Empire, The Good Fight and The Handmaid's Tale all got renewed for 3rd season.

Ok back on off off topic. I have dish network DVR and they have a simple 30 second skip, its pretty fast. I have habit of pressing it 5-6 times fast and pressing skip back once or twice (which is 10 seconds intervals) and it works for me. i wish Dish had the tivo features, especially the quick watch feature I forget what that is called.


----------



## Howie

Yay for The Good Fight and The Handmaid's Tale renewals. I've not watched Empire before, so on that I can't say.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> Better to Enable 30 Second Skip, so you don't see the frames.
> *1 *Start playing any recording.
> *2 *During playback press: *Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select
> 3 *You should hear three bongs (if you don't have the TiVo sounds disabled), and you're done. Your "skip to beginning/end" button (the arrow pointing to a line) is now a 30 second skip button. During fast-forwarding or rewinding, the button will still "skip to tick."
> To turn the feature off, repeat the three steps.
> Important note: this feature is set to "off" at default on restarts. So if your TiVo restarts or loses power, the feature will be turned back off. Just enter the code again while watching a recording to re-enable it.​



You're talking about something different than what mtnagel was talking about. He's talking about actually using the FF button to move forward, and he can see a smooth but fast version of the show playing on the screen. You're talking about the difference between 30-second *skip*, and 30-second *slip*. With skip, you push the button and it immediately starts playing 30 seconds farther into the recording. With slip, you push the button and it takes about a second to move forward 30 seconds, and you can see a very fast version of the frames being skipped over.​


----------



## jimborst

type_g said:


> sorry guys but i have to do this.....
> 
> Ok back on off off topic. I have dish network DVR and they have a simple 30 second skip, its pretty fast. I have habit of pressing it 5-6 times fast and pressing skip back once or twice (which is 10 seconds intervals) and it works for me. i wish Dish had the tivo features, especially the quick watch feature I forget what that is called.


Maybe we can turn this off topic to a dish discussion. I have the Hopper 3 and the Autohop feature is available, I rarely get to use it but it is impressive to watch shows with no commercials. Of course it's only the network shows and only if you've left it on the DVR for over a few days.


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> You're talking about something different than what mtnagel was talking about.​


Ironic, no?


----------



## TAsunder

Good to hear the Good Fight was renewed but it's getting weirder and weirder with the political stuff. If it keeps along the current trend, in 5 episodes it will be stranger and more neurotic than Legion. I'm not sure how much longer they can sustain things at this rate.


----------



## Jonathan_S

NorthAlabama said:


> if you've ever used a directv sd-dvr, you would have noticed this wasn't an issue until dtv hd-dvrs - their sd-dvr trick-play was as good as tivo - so i always wondered if it was a licensing issue with their software.


I think it was more affected by DirecTV's HD Mpeg2 (and later Mpeg 4) encoding methods. IIRC they went much longer than most other providers without sending a full frame; so you couldn't easily jump back exactly 8 seconds because the easy way to jump back is to jump to a full frame, but if the closest one is a second or two away... Hitting 8 seconds exactly would require you either jump back more than 8 seconds then apply progressive frames to get the picture to what it should be 8 seconds back OR keep a separate buffer of that built up frame from 8 seconds back.

I think that frame spacing might have affected the smoothness of FF/RW as well. (FF can in theory cheat and apply progressive frames at well past 30 fps; but steady rewind isn't practical to show anything except full frames.

But this is old old info dredged out of the dusty recesses of my memory; so take with suitable grain of salt.


----------



## Tony_T

jimborst said:


> Maybe we can turn this off topic to a dish discussion. I have the Hopper 3 and the Autohop feature is available, I rarely get to use it but it is impressive to watch shows with no commercials. Of course it's only the network shows and only if you've left it on the DVR for over a few days.


Get a TiVo, SKIP is available for non-network shows (i.e. AMC), and is available sometimes as quickly as 1 hr after airing.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> Get a TiVo, SKIP is available for non-network shows (i.e. AMC), and is available sometimes as quickly as 1 hr after airing.


Umm, I think you meant "1 minute"... because I definitely see it effectively RIGHT after the show airs, most of the time..
You sometimes have to just hit tivo tivo a couple of times at worst to make sure it's pinged the server to get the skip data.. (and that's just if you're being REALLY impatient)


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> Better to Enable 30 Second Skip, so you don't see the frames.
> *1 *Start playing any recording.
> *2 *During playback press: *Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select
> ....*
> To turn the feature off, repeat the three steps.
> Important note: this feature is set to "off" at default on restarts. So if your TiVo restarts or loses power, the feature will be turned back off. Just enter the code again while watching a recording to re-enable it.​


​
That hasn't been true for several years at least. IIRC at LEAST the P4 and maybe even TivoHD or OLED S3, the 30 second skip DOES survive restarts.


----------



## Hcour

How 'bout those Yankees?


----------



## Tony_T

mattack said:


> That hasn't been true for several years at least. IIRC at LEAST the P4 and maybe even TivoHD or OLED S3, the 30 second skip DOES survive restarts.


Yes, it does.


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> Umm, I think you meant "1 minute"... because I definitely see it effectively RIGHT after the show airs, most of the time..
> You sometimes have to just hit tivo tivo a couple of times at worst to make sure it's pinged the server to get the skip data.. (and that's just if you're being REALLY impatient)


I've found that the sweet spot is just under 2 minutes.


----------



## Tony_T

TonyD79 said:


> I've found that the sweet spot is just under 2 minutes.


You're getting off-track, the point it that The Hopper takes days, so people should buy a TiVo


----------



## realityboy

'American Idol' Renewed For Season 2 By ABC, Judges & Host Ryan Seacrest Set To Return


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Umm, I think you meant "1 minute"... because I definitely see it effectively RIGHT after the show airs, most of the time..
> You sometimes have to just hit tivo tivo a couple of times at worst to make sure it's pinged the server to get the skip data.. (and that's just if you're being REALLY impatient)


I've wondered if it takes longer for it to appear in the Eastern and Central timezones, because they have to wait for the episodes to air in those areas to get the data for when the commercial breaks would occur. But it's nearly instantaneous for us in the West because we're getting the episodes a couple hours after that.


TonyD79 said:


> I've found that the sweet spot is just under 2 minutes.


But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## gschrock

All I know is I miss my Directv HR44. Never missed the Tivo's, but all I ever had were the DirecTivo's from back in the SD days. The HR44 I found after some initial teething problems was an incredibly reliable device, and it's smarts at handling back to back recordings on the same tuner were great.

Damn neighbors with their stupid willow trees that dump their branches in my yard, eventually the stupid things grew to where I couldn't get a satellite signal anymore, and had to give it up and go to cable. Now the Comcast X1, man that's a piece of junk. Whoever decided that a dvr needed to be cloud connected in order to do anything should be fired. Then dropped into a very deep hole and never allowed out again. We get anough flakiness with our signal, the idea that you can't do anything at all on the dvr if it can't talk to home base is just stupid.

Honestly can't justify a genuine tivo these days, I find the recurring costs to be excessive, and the lifetime costs to be really bad. Add that to the noticebly worse and worse picture quality on cable, and Comcast deciding that they're going to force 720p even on channels broadcast as 1080i, I'm far closer to just dumping everything all together and trying to find a way to make it work as a purely streaming mode, if I could just figure out whether I could get everything I want for a financially reasonable amount of money. The picture quality of what I get streaming is so much better than what Comcast is providing these days.

Anyone got a spare chain saw?


----------



## Tony_T

Chainsaw?
Just move the dish to the top of the Willow


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> I've wondered if it takes longer for it to appear in the Eastern and Central timezones, because they have to wait for the episodes to air in those areas to get the data for when the commercial breaks would occur. But it's nearly instantaneous for us in the West because we're getting the episodes a couple hours after that.
> 
> But maybe I'm wrong.


Pretty sure the skip is not time zone or even channel dependent. We've seen it on reruns from years ago. it does not appear to be a just a time stamp but a flag in the closed caption so it probably has some leeway.


----------



## jsmeeker

Maybe one day this thread will be useful and will tell me if Cobra Kai is getting another season


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> Maybe one day this thread will be useful and will tell me if Cobra Kai is getting another season


Maybe, but seeing as how the first episode only aired a few days ago, and YouTube Red is the type of outlet where the majority of their viewing isn't going to happen on the first night a show is released, so it's way too early for that information yet.


----------



## ADG

Tony_T said:


> You're getting off-track, the point it that The Hopper takes days, so people should buy a TiVo


Yep, that's what's off tack okay. LOL


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> Pretty sure the skip is not time zone or even channel dependent. We've seen it on reruns from years ago. it does not appear to be a just a time stamp but a flag in the closed caption so it probably has some leeway.


I didn't say it was time-zone dependent. But my understanding is that TiVo has actual humans watching these shows and then inserting some kind of timestamp at the end of each commercial break. This is why the SKIP feature is only available on certain channels, at certain times of the day, and only shows up after a show has completed.

The reason I mentioned time zones is because the shows first air in the Eastern and Central time zones. If a sitcom airs at 8 pm ET and ends at 8:30, and then it takes the TiVo people 20 minutes to get the timestamp info loaded into the system, then it's in there by 8:50 pm ET, which is long before the episode airs in the west, and therefore should be available immediately once the program finishes airing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

No, it shows up generally within a couple of minutes (here in the Central, which is simulcast with Eastern).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Cool. Learn something new every day!


----------



## smbaker

ADG said:


> Yep, that's what's off tack okay. LOL


Off tack? Something to do with horses?

You really never can predict where a thread will go these days.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe, but seeing as how the first episode only aired a few days ago, and YouTube Red is the type of outlet where the majority of their viewing isn't going to happen on the first night a show is released, so it's way too early for that information yet.


well, they all aired

but back to the DirecTV vs TiVo debte

or whatever


----------



## JTAnderson

It looks like show updates have moved over to the Rosanne thread.


----------



## jsmeeker

JTAnderson said:


> It looks like show updates have moved over to the Rosanne thread.


thanks!

I'll be sure to go look there when the time comes


----------



## NorthAlabama

JTAnderson said:


> It looks like show updates have moved over to the Rosanne thread.


it isn't worth it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> well, they all aired


Ah, for some reason I thought they were being released weekly.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, for some reason I thought they were being released weekly.


I wasn't sure either

this is my first You Tube Red series.


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't say it was time-zone dependent. But my understanding is that TiVo has actual humans watching these shows and then inserting some kind of timestamp at the end of each commercial break. This is why the SKIP feature is only available on certain channels, at certain times of the day, and only shows up after a show has completed.
> 
> The reason I mentioned time zones is because the shows first air in the Eastern and Central time zones. If a sitcom airs at 8 pm ET and ends at 8:30, and then it takes the TiVo people 20 minutes to get the timestamp info loaded into the system, then it's in there by 8:50 pm ET, which is long before the episode airs in the west, and therefore should be available immediately once the program finishes airing.


Problem is Tivo not consistent on enabling the skip feature on a show.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't say it was time-zone dependent. But my understanding is that TiVo has actual humans watching these shows and then inserting some kind of timestamp at the end of each commercial break. This is why the SKIP feature is only available on certain channels, at certain times of the day, and only shows up after a show has completed.
> 
> The reason I mentioned time zones is because the shows first air in the Eastern and Central time zones. If a sitcom airs at 8 pm ET and ends at 8:30, and then it takes the TiVo people 20 minutes to get the timestamp info loaded into the system, then it's in there by 8:50 pm ET, which is long before the episode airs in the west, and therefore should be available immediately once the program finishes airing.


I see.

I think they actually register them live and the dvr doesn't look for the data until after the recording is finished. I say that because the 2 minutes or less seems to be the same if I pad a show or not. Even when I've padded (like Sunday night during football) and I stop the recording because it doesn't need the pad, it seems to take the same 1 to 2 minutes.


----------



## TonyD79

brianric said:


> Problem is Tivo not consistent on enabling the skip feature on a show.


It's been pretty damned consistent for me. Maybe a glitch every two weeks or so.


----------



## Amnesia

Glad to see that Fox renewed _The Resident_...


----------



## ufo4sale

Hello, hi what is this, no matter i'm seizing control over this thread. Your post belong to MR Brain now, happy posting.


----------



## realityboy

'The 100' Renewed For Season 6 By The CW


----------



## SteveD

realityboy said:


> 'The 100' Renewed For Season 6 By The CW


This is good news, but hope this doesn't knock iZombie out for next year.


----------



## realityboy

**** Red said:


> This is good news, but hope this doesn't knock iZombie out for next year.


That was my first thought too, but I'm cautiously optimistic that it'll stay since the CW is expanding to Sundays next season.


----------



## That Don Guy

_A.P. Bio_ renewed

_Life Sentence_ and _Valor_ cancelled


----------



## andyw715

Not surprised about Valor.

It seems we have a abundance of shows like this currently running.

Six, SEAL Team, The Brave, Valor, and to an extent SWAT. I guess it takes more than the prettiness of a CW cast to keep a show going.


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> _A.P. Bio_ renewed
> 
> _Life Sentence_ and _Valor_ cancelled


Were the ratings good for A.P Bio? I didn't really like it, but probably doesn't appeal to my demo. There's a lot of shows on like that on cable and braodcast TV. Unlikable main character and a supporting cast who plays into him being a jerk. The Mick is similar, but the characters are much funnier. After awhile I just get tired of these type of characters.


----------



## laria

andyw715 said:


> Not surprised about Valor.
> 
> It seems we have a abundance of shows like this currently running.
> 
> Six, SEAL Team, The Brave, Valor, and to an extent SWAT. I guess it takes more than the prettiness of a CW cast to keep a show going.


Bummer, I was kind of hoping SWAT would be canceled because I have a lot of them on my TiVo and haven't started watching it yet, but going through Cancel Bear's final lists for the season, I see it was already renewed. I guess I need to make a decision if I am going to pull the plug on it or not.  I already watch SEAL Team and The Brave.


----------



## Howie

laria said:


> Bummer, I was kind of hoping SWAT would be canceled because I have a lot of them on my TiVo and haven't started watching it yet, but going through Cancel Bear's final lists for the season, I see it was already renewed. I guess I need to make a decision if I am going to pull the plug on it or not.  I already watch SEAL Team and The Brave.


I've kept up with all 3 of them, but I like SWAT the least. It wouldn't bother me too much if it was gone.


----------



## laria

Howie said:


> I've kept up with all 3 of them, but I like SWAT the least. It wouldn't bother me too much if it was gone.


Well that's probably enough for me to ditch it then.


----------



## cmontyburns

**** Red said:


> This is good news, but hope this doesn't knock iZombie out for next year.


Same. Rob Thomas has been tweeting this morning to get people to watch. He commented that they need one more season to wrap their story. He sounds a little pessimistic, frankly.


----------



## getbak

Steveknj said:


> Were the ratings good for A.P Bio? I didn't really like it, but probably doesn't appeal to my demo. There's a lot of shows on like that on cable and braodcast TV. Unlikable main character and a supporting cast who plays into him being a jerk. The Mick is similar, but the characters are much funnier. After awhile I just get tired of these type of characters.


The ratings weren't particularly strong. It did a better job of holding Superstore's viewers than Champions did with Will & Grace, but I'd say its renewal is kind of a surprise.

NBC comedies have a tendency to take a few episodes to find themselves and usually get better after about the first 6 or so. I thought AP Bio was getting there, but I question its longevity, which is always a problem with any show focused on a high school.

I hope that AP Bio's renewal is a good sign for Great News, which is one of those NBC shows that took a while to find itself. Great News had better numbers than AP Bio (although, still not great).


----------



## lambertman

cmontyburns said:


> He commented that they need one more season to wrap their story.


Don't they always.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Were the ratings good for A.P Bio? I didn't really like it, but probably doesn't appeal to my demo. There's a lot of shows on like that on cable and braodcast TV. Unlikable main character and a supporting cast who plays into him being a jerk. The Mick is similar, but the characters are much funnier. After awhile I just get tired of these type of characters.


Not really. From TVbytheNumbers:

_The network made the pickup late Tuesday. The renewal comes despite modest ratings for the show, which debuted in late January. NBC also gave it a showcase following the closing ceremony of the Winter Olympics, which gave the show a decent one-time ratings bump.

"AP Bio" averaged a 0.7 rating among adults 18-49 and 2.65 million viewers for initial airings. After seven days of delayed viewing, it improved to 1.2 and about 3.7 million viewers._

I watched the first couple. I can watch almost any sitcom, but this show stunk. Not even funny. My prediction... S2 will be it.


----------



## JYoung

getbak said:


> The ratings weren't particularly strong. It did a better job of holding Superstore's viewers than Champions did with Will & Grace, but I'd say its renewal is kind of a surprise.
> 
> NBC comedies have a tendency to take a few episodes to find themselves and usually get better after about the first 6 or so. I thought AP Bio was getting there, but I question its longevity, which is always a problem with any show focused on a high school.
> 
> I hope that AP Bio's renewal is a good sign for Great News, which is one of those NBC shows that took a while to find itself. Great News had better numbers than AP Bio (although, still not great).


The thing about A.P. Bio is that it's from the Lorne Michaels production umbrella (via Seth Meyers).
Therefore NBC is more inclined to give it more latitude.

Michaels isn't listed as a producer on Great News (at least according to IMDB) but it is a Tina Fey/Robert Carlock Production is it probably gets more latitude as well.

I like Great News but I agree with @Steveknj about A.P. Bio.
The previews and what little I saw of the actual show turned me off.


----------



## madscientist

I bailed on both A.P. Bio and Great News after the first few episodes. Not nearly enough there to make the cut.


----------



## Steveknj

getbak said:


> The ratings weren't particularly strong. It did a better job of holding Superstore's viewers than Champions did with Will & Grace, but I'd say its renewal is kind of a surprise.
> 
> NBC comedies have a tendency to take a few episodes to find themselves and usually get better after about the first 6 or so. I thought AP Bio was getting there, but I question its longevity, which is always a problem with any show focused on a high school.
> 
> I hope that AP Bio's renewal is a good sign for Great News, which is one of those NBC shows that took a while to find itself. Great News had better numbers than AP Bio (although, still not great).





astrohip said:


> Not really. From TVbytheNumbers:
> 
> _The network made the pickup late Tuesday. The renewal comes despite modest ratings for the show, which debuted in late January. NBC also gave it a showcase following the closing ceremony of the Winter Olympics, which gave the show a decent one-time ratings bump.
> 
> "AP Bio" averaged a 0.7 rating among adults 18-49 and 2.65 million viewers for initial airings. After seven days of delayed viewing, it improved to 1.2 and about 3.7 million viewers._
> 
> I watched the first couple. I can watch almost any sitcom, but this show stunk. Not even funny. My prediction... S2 will be it.





JYoung said:


> The thing about A.P. Bio is that it's from the Lorne Michaels production umbrella (via Seth Meyers).
> Therefore NBC is more inclined to give it more latitude.
> 
> Michaels isn't listed as a producer on Great News (at least according to IMDB) but it is a Tina Fey/Robert Carlock Production is it probably gets more latitude as well.
> 
> I like Great News but I agree with @Steveknj about A.P. Bio.
> The previews and what little I saw of the actual show turned me off.





madscientist said:


> I bailed on both A.P. Bio and Great News after the first few episodes. Not nearly enough there to make the cut.


I've said it a few times. In today's TV landscape, I just wont' give shows 5-6 episodes before I decide on it. AP Bio I gave three episodes and decided it wasn't for me. I find it amazing how many shows with terrible ratings get renewed these days. I guess the networks just figure whatever we put on instead could potentially do worse.


----------



## RGM1138

'Blindspot' renewed for season 4

Yay!


----------



## That Don Guy

More renewals:

Fox: Star

NBC: Law & Order: SVU; Chicago Fire; Chicago P.D.; Chicago Med

I don't think I have seen this in the thread - here is the Upfronts schedule for next week:
Monday 5/14 - NBC (10:30 AM Eastern), Fox (4 PM)
Tuesday 5/15 - ABC (4 PM)
Wednesday 5/16 - Turner networks (10 AM), CBS (4 PM)
Thursday 5/17 - CW (11 AM)


----------



## TAsunder

jsmeeker said:


> Maybe one day this thread will be useful and will tell me if Cobra Kai is getting another season


'Karate Kid' Sequel 'Cobra Kai' Renewed for Season 2 at YouTube


----------



## type_g

Last Man on Earth is kuput.


----------



## DevdogAZ

type_g said:


> Last Man on Earth is kuput.


Wait, seriously? After the cliffhanger they just ended on? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## type_g

The Mick and Brooklyn 99 dunso.


----------



## type_g

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, seriously? After the cliffhanger they just ended on? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


I am with you, here's hoping for a movie to tie things up.


----------



## Tony_T

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994653353748680704
...And happy to see this thread cleaned up


----------



## sharkster

type_g said:


> The Mick and Brooklyn 99 dunso.


Never heard of The Mick, but I'm really surprised about Brooklyn 99.  Am I the only one who watches?


----------



## mlsnyc

sharkster said:


> Never heard of The Mick, but I'm really surprised about Brooklyn 99.  Am I the only one who watches?


B99 is one of my favorite shows and I'm sad to hear this. That said, I think everywhere I've read (e.g. Uproxx, TV by the numbers) had it as a long shot to return.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I've said it a few times. In today's TV landscape, I just wont' give shows 5-6 episodes before I decide on it.


I tend to agree. Shows need to grab you quicker than they did in the past. There is too much good stuff, to wait for a show to "develop".



type_g said:


> The Mick and Brooklyn 99 dunso.


Nooooo. Loved Brooklyn 99. Quirky humor, great ensemble. Oh well, we had a great five year run.


----------



## That Don Guy

type_g said:


> Last Man on Earth is kuput.





type_g said:


> The Mick and Brooklyn 99 dunso.


TLMOE surprises me, as it has only 67 episodes and it's a Fox-produced show, so I figured Fox would apply what I call "the _Raising Hope_ rule" and give it one more season so it would have reasonable chance of getting into local syndication. On the other hand, this could be good news for _Bob's Burgers_, which might be moving from 7:30 to later on Sunday night. (Fox is going to air two episodes each of _Bob's Burgers_, _The Simpsons_, and _Family Guy_ starting June 3, but instead of "hour blocks," BB will air at 7:30 and 8:30, which sounds like they're getting the show's fans ready for a move.)

B99 is another one - with _New Girl_ gone as well, I thought Fox would need something as an anchor for its new comedies.

Something else surprises me: the two Fox comedies that haven't been cancelled yet - _Ghosted_ and _LA to Vegas_.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> Never heard of The Mick...
> 
> 
> Steveknj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wont' give shows 5-6 episodes before I decide on it.
Click to expand...

Perfect example. I gave it either two or three episodes. I like Kaitlin Olson, and liked the concept. But the execution was terrible, the writing worse. Did it eventually get better, as many sitcoms do once they find their groove? Don't know, I didn't last that long.


----------



## astrohip

That Don Guy said:


> Something else surprises me: the two Fox comedies that haven't been cancelled yet - _Ghosted_ and _LA to Vegas_.


Ghosted stunk (IMHO), but LA>Vegas is a fun show. Similar to B99 in that it uses quirky humor and a strong ensemble.

If I had to guess, shows in that niche don't pick up large audiences, and are more susceptible to quick cancellation. Or at least 2-3 seasons.


----------



## mlsnyc

type_g said:


> Last Man on Earth is kuput.


Ouch! The show was offbeat and an acquired taste, but I enjoyed it and thought every storyline had a great payoff. Sorry to see this one go, especially with that cliffhanger. I'd have loved to see where the writers were going with that.


----------



## mlsnyc

That Don Guy said:


> Something else surprises me: the two Fox comedies that haven't been cancelled yet - _Ghosted_ and _LA to Vegas_.


Ghosted was underwhelming. Maybe I was hoping for more with Adam Scott and Craig Robinson.

I thought LA -> Vegas was great coming out of the gate (some pun intended) and it got stronger as the season went on. Hopefully this one comes back.


----------



## BrettStah

The Mick is better than A.P. Bio, but it's not great (IMHO). Better than most other newish network sitcoms, but not nearly as good as The Good Place.


----------



## TAsunder

I loved the first season or so of The Last Man on Earth but it would not surprise me at all if the creative direction they took as the show continued put off a lot of viewers. I almost gave up myself, and often found myself asking why I was still watching...


----------



## gweempose

TAsunder said:


> I loved the first season or so of The Last Man on Earth but it would not surprise me at all if the creative direction they took as the show continued put off a lot of viewers. I almost gave up myself, and often found myself asking why I was still watching...


I thoroughly enjoyed every season. In fact, I recently re-watched all the episodes with my son and it was still a lot of fun the second time around. To be honest, I'm kind of shocked by it's cancellation. It's an incredibly low budget show, so it's not like they were spending a fortune on each episode. I also assumed it was popular. Guess I was wrong!

Is there any chance someone like Netflix could pick it up?


----------



## RGM1138

I never have wanted to watch Bull. It just didn’t seem like something I could get into. 

But, I was watching something on CBS All Access and after it, a “suggestion” came up for the show. 

It was about a deaf man, accused of murder. The season finale, as I found out. 

I have to say, it really hooked me. I may watch a couple more to see if it’s something I may put on my watch list. But, I’m so far behind and getting behinder.


----------



## cmontyburns

Terrible news about Brooklyn-99. Hugely disappointing. It's the only show I always watch the same night it airs.


----------



## Howie

I like Bull. It started out kind of slow for me and I let 10 eps or so build up the first season, but at some point I binged them and caught up and have been keeping up ever since.


----------



## madscientist

Whoa what!!! B99 canceled! I can't believe it. By far the best comedy out there, to me, even after 5 seasons. Always watched it the same night, often starting it before it ended.

Wow now I'm sad.


----------



## jsmeeker

TAsunder said:


> 'Karate Kid' Sequel 'Cobra Kai' Renewed for Season 2 at YouTube


Took them forever!!


----------



## Hoffer

Sucks to hear about Brooklyn 99. I watched The Mick, but am not surprised by the cancellation. Didn't watch Last Man on Earth.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jsmeeker said:


> Took them forever!!


i heard it has a solid market share of 5, with a 6th person still on the fence.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Damn - I _loved _the Mick. Just discovered maybe a month or two ago and watch both seasons pretty quickly - perfectly suited to my sense of humor, and got funnier and more off the wall the longer it was on. So far I think this is the most disappointing cancellation for me. I'm running _dangerously _low on single-camera comedies that actually make me laugh out loud, so this was a bummer.

Glad The Good Place is coming back - I'm a few episodes to season 2 so it's nice to know it'll see a season three. But I don't LOL nearly as much as I did with the Mick... That still hurts!!

Ugh I always forget how much this time of year sucks...


----------



## laria

RGM1138 said:


> I never have wanted to watch Bull. It just didn't seem like something I could get into.
> 
> But, I was watching something on CBS All Access and after it, a "suggestion" came up for the show.
> 
> It was about a deaf man, accused of murder. The season finale, as I found out.
> 
> I have to say, it really hooked me. I may watch a couple more to see if it's something I may put on my watch list. But, I'm so far behind and getting behinder.


He was mute, not deaf


----------



## RGM1138

laria said:


> He was mute, not deaf


Ah, I missed that. I just assumed he was reading lips.


----------



## spartanstew

type_g said:


> Last Man on Earth is kuput.





type_g said:


> The Mick and Brooklyn 99 dunso.


CRAP. All 3 are among my top shows.


----------



## series5orpremier

Crazy to cancel all three of them. Almost like they want to clean things up for Disney, a motive which I wouldn’t appreciate in the least. This might bode well for Gotham though. Fox only has two primetime hours to begin with and with the acquisition of Thursday Night Football fall programming real estate is at a premium.


----------



## That Don Guy

Brooklyn Nine-Nine has interest from other networks, including TBS, NBC, Hulu, and Netflix


----------



## series5orpremier

Makes perfect sense. NBC was my initial thought before my last post. Seems like they’d have interest in bringing over another SNL alum and a Good Place spouse as well in Last Man on Earth. They could instantly deepen the Thursday comedy lineup with built-in audiences.


----------



## smbaker

TAsunder said:


> I loved the first season or so of The Last Man on Earth but it would not surprise me at all if the creative direction they took as the show continued put off a lot of viewers.


I don't suppose someone could give me a spoilerized description of where it went? I must have stopped early into the second season. It just became kinda boring for me, but I'm curious where it ended up.


----------



## getbak

series5orpremier said:


> Makes perfect sense. NBC was my initial thought before my last post. Seems like they'd have interest in bringing over another SNL alum and a Good Place spouse as well in Last Man on Earth. They could instantly deepen the Thursday comedy lineup with built-in audiences.


Also, Universal is one of its production companies and it's distributed by NBC-Universal, so they have incentive to keep making new episodes if it's making money for them.


----------



## cmontyburns

That Don Guy said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine has interest from other networks, including TBS, NBC, Hulu, and Netflix


Please please please please


----------



## series5orpremier

'The Voice' officially greenlit for fall 2018 with Kelly Clarkson, Jennifer Hudson


----------



## tim1724

smbaker said:


> I don't suppose someone could give me a spoilerized description of where it went? I must have stopped early into the second season. It just became kinda boring for me, but I'm curious where it ended up.


It was basically just more of the same. They gained and lost a few characters, moved locations a few times, but not much changed. The storylines were a bit repetitive as they seemed to be trying to avoid burning through material too fast. But that's what doomed it. It needed to move faster. And Tandy should have grown up a lot sooner. His childish antics got old fast. They had some good ideas but they were too slow to dole them out, particularly in season 3. (Although they did finally have Tandy grow up some, although he continued to regress randomly right up until the end.)


----------



## Worf

Well, the old stalwarts I watch are renewed, no surprise there.

AP Bio was oddly interesting enough for me. Enough for me to watch it same day. Stupid, but oddly intriguing.

Sad about Last Man on Earth - it's been getting better after the terrible season 1. Season 2 was leaps and bounds better, and it's only gotten far less idiotic and stupid (how it started) and way more mature a show. Enough to care about the characters. I sort of figured with an ending like that, there's more of it to come. So it's a terrible loss for me given the show was on the upswing from dreck to decent. 

Oh well, I wonder how LA to Vegas is going to do. Loved that show as well. But I guess I wouldn't be surprised if it got the axe as well.


----------



## cherry ghost

"Networks are giving a lot of shows two seasons in order to gauge longer-term viability - which makes the series canceled after one season stand out as utter failures, while those renewed for a third get the sheen of success."

Critic's Notebook: Decoding the New Normal for Keeping or Canceling a TV Series


----------



## madscientist

Re B99: I hope it doesn't go to Hulu, which I don't watch. But if it's that or canceled, more B99 is better even if I can't watch it myself.


----------



## brianric

madscientist said:


> Re B99: I hope it doesn't go to Hulu, which I don't watch. But if it's that or canceled, more B99 is better even if I can't watch it myself.


That will force me to get Hulu if B99 ends up there.


----------



## realityboy

'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


----------



## LlamaLarry

Thing 4 cried when Terra Nova was cancelled, but now that he is 16 I expect that he will just get ever sulkier when he hears about B99. It's one of the few comedies that only he and I watch in the house and we even eat Picante Beef #streetflavor thanks to the show.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> The Mick is better than A.P. Bio, but it's not great (IMHO). Better than most other newish network sitcoms, but not nearly as good as The Good Place.


This exactly. I watched The Mick. It was really pretty dumb, but it made me laugh sometimes. A.P Bio was dumb and DIDN'T make me laugh at all. The Good Place is in another stratosphere. It would be like comparing the best steak you ever ate with dog poop.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> I loved the first season or so of The Last Man on Earth but it would not surprise me at all if the creative direction they took as the show continued put off a lot of viewers. I almost gave up myself, and often found myself asking why I was still watching...


Another show that got dumb as it went along. The first few episodes were really funny, but that was him being alone. I think the premise would have been better if Will Forte's character was alone and met random people in his journeys rather than the recurring cast that they ended up with, most of which wasn't good. The characters were so unlikable that I would always end up rooting for Tandy, even though he was really dumb himself. Still, I watched because parts were funny.


----------



## Steveknj

tim1724 said:


> It was basically just more of the same. They gained and lost a few characters, moved locations a few times, but not much changed. The storylines were a bit repetitive as they seemed to be trying to avoid burning through material too fast. But that's what doomed it. It needed to move faster. And Tandy should have grown up a lot sooner. His childish antics got old fast. They had some good ideas but they were too slow to dole them out, particularly in season 3. (Although they did finally have Tandy grow up some, although he continued to regress randomly right up until the end.)





Spoiler: From final season



The one thing that annoyed me about the series is they brought the kid they found into it, and when they were going to leave during the final episode, they were just going to leave him there to fend for himself? That's REALLY cold.


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> That will force me to get Hulu if B99 ends up there.


I was thinking the same thing. Of the listed "interested" networks, that's the one I don't have.


----------



## mlsnyc

Steveknj said:


> This exactly. I watched The Mick. It was really pretty dumb, but it made me laugh sometimes. A.P Bio was dumb and DIDN'T make me laugh at all. The Good Place is in another stratosphere. It would be like comparing the best steak you ever ate with dog poop.


I will have to disagree that A.P. Bio is dumb. It's tremendously mean spirited and the quality was inconsistent, but its issue isn't that it's dumb.

I will agree that The Good Place is in a league of its own.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


Wow, that sucks. Hopefully it will land somewhere else...


----------



## madscientist

brianric said:


> That will force me to get Hulu if B99 ends up there.


I don't think I can do it. Another $12/mo is a bridge too far for me. Maybe I'll just wait for it to finish airing the season then use a free month or pay for a month and cancel. So far even though I'd really like to see some of the stuff Hulu has it's just not worth it.



realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


 Waaaa! I sort of suspected this might happen but it makes me really mad. Another fantastic show on the ropes. This one I do have to blame a little bit on the show itself though: there's a lot of really cool and interesting stuff in the books that they've seriously slow-rolled in the TV show. Can't say for sure of course but I wonder if they'd have a larger audience if they picked up the pace a bit.


----------



## TAsunder

Dang. The Expanse was one of the best shows on TV last year. Haven't caught up on season 3 yet. Maybe I'm part of the problem...

Or maybe it was the fairly disjointed, at times hard to get through first season. Any time someone asks if the show is good I say, "It's mildly enjoyable but uneven and weird until the end of the first season. The second season is fantastic."


----------



## Craigbob

realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


Damn... One of the best shows out there. I'm building up this season to Binge on. Much easier this way. I really need to read the books.


----------



## BrettStah

Yep, I love binge watching this show.


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Of the listed "interested" networks, that's the one I don't have.


My thoughts exactly, with the addition that, with my luck and Murphy's Law, it will be Hulu. Fingers crossed that it's any one of the others. Nothing against Hulu but I have so much tv to watch and enough services with which I can't even keep up that I'd have to think long and hard to add Hulu for just that one show.


----------



## type_g

Speechless Renewed, which I don't think was any kind of a surprise.


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> Speechless Renewed, which I don't think was any kind of a surprise.


I kept reading it was iffy at best. I watch this and it's pretty good, but is one of those shows that if it was cancelled, I wouldn't really miss it.


----------



## type_g

Taken Canceled but I am sure that was known. Also The Brave is canceled which probably also not a surprise.


----------



## laria

type_g said:


> Also The Brave is canceled which probably also not a surprise.


That's too bad, I liked that one.


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> Crazy to cancel all three of them. *Almost like they want to clean things up for Disney, a motive which I wouldn't appreciate in the least.* This might bode well for Gotham though. Fox only has two primetime hours to begin with and with the acquisition of Thursday Night Football fall programming real estate is at a premium.


Disney isn't buying the FOX broadcast network, so this doesn't help Disney at all. But since Disney is buying the FOX production studio, there has been lots of speculation that the FOX broadcast network, without a production studio from which to purchase content, will turn into a lot more reality and lower-budget stuff, and cut down on the live-action, scripted fare.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Disney isn't buying the FOX broadcast network, so this doesn't help Disney at all. But since Disney is buying the FOX production studio, there has been lots of speculation that the FOX broadcast network, without a production studio from which to purchase content, will turn into a lot more reality and lower-budget stuff, and cut down on the live-action, scripted fare.


Well Comcast may still have a say in Disney's purchase of Fox Studios, but we'll see.


----------



## cheesesteak

realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


Damn you, SyFy! Damn you to Hell!!


----------



## series5orpremier

Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.

'Lucifer' goes down: Canceled after 3 seasons on FOX

So they finally figured out a way to


Spoiler



kill Cain.


----------



## BrettStah

series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.


That's too bad. I was hoping next season they could recover from the disastrous missteps they took this season (whiny emo Lucifer, whiny emo Maze, Caine)...I think it would have been easy to fix.


----------



## Tony_T

Tim Allen's 'Last Man Standing' resurrected at Fox - CNN

'Last Man Standing' gets second life at Fox


----------



## mlsnyc

Lucifer too?! They're really cleaning house over there. The second half of this season has been uneven but overall I still like the show.


----------



## series5orpremier

And keep in mind Lethal Weapon may be falling apart (by design?) because they no longer have a lead actor.


----------



## getbak

It feels like we may need to resurrect "Burn in Hell, Fox".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

getbak said:


> It feels like we may need to resurrect "Burn in Hell, Fox".


I think three seasons is giving it a pretty good chance...


----------



## RGM1138

series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.
> 
> 'Lucifer' goes down: Canceled after 3 seasons on FOX
> 
> So they finally figured out a way to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kill Cain.


I only watched an episode here and there with this show. Did Superboy ever return?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> Tim Allen's 'Last Man Standing' resurrected at Fox - CNN
> 
> 'Last Man Standing' gets second life at Fox


So FOX is bringing in Last Man Standing, but canceling B99, The Mick, and Last Man on Earth. Boooooooo!


----------



## realityboy

'Designated Survivor' and 'Quantico' canceled at ABC


----------



## longrider

realityboy said:


> 'Designated Survivor' and 'Quantico' canceled at ABC


I still watch/enjoy Designated Survivor but its cancellation doesnt really surprise me. This last season was just so-so, they really played out the survivor part of it and now Kirkman is just a political outsider trying to survive in Washington


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> 'Designated Survivor' and 'Quantico' canceled at ABC


I gave up on Designed Survivor and Quantico during S2


----------



## RGM1138

longrider said:


> I still watch/enjoy Designated Survivor but its cancellation doesnt really surprise me. This last season was just so-so, they really played out the survivor part of it and now Kirkman is just a political outsider trying to survive in Washington


Seems like an odd time to announce the cancellation of Quantico. They just started airing S3.


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> So FOX is bringing in Last Man Standing, but canceling B99, The Mick, and Last Man on Earth. Boooooooo!


Never liked Sanburg, so bailed on Brooklyn 99 halfway through S2. I liked LMOE, but it was getting stale. Really liked The Mick, it will be missed

I hope they have some good new shows this Fall


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bummer about Designated Survivor, but only kind of. I enjoyed it, but it's not a huge loss. Except I will miss seeing Italia Ricci and Zoe McLellan on my TV every week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

RGM1138 said:


> Seems like an odd time to announce the cancellation of Quantico. They just started airing S3.


But this is the time of year when the networks make decisions on which shows to renew and what their schedules for next season will look like. And since S3 of Quantico has been getting very low ratings (after ABC basically benched it for a full year), it's no surprise that ABC didn't have any plans to give it further episodes after the current season finishes airing.


----------



## realityboy

RGM1138 said:


> Seems like an odd time to announce the cancellation of Quantico. They just started airing S3.


I haven't even started watching season 3 yet.


----------



## realityboy

'Great News' Canceled By NBC After Two Seasons

I don't think this one is a surprise to anyone.


----------



## laria

realityboy said:


> 'Designated Survivor' and 'Quantico' canceled at ABC


Nooo I watch those


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> I only watched an episode here and there with this show. Did Superboy ever return?


Yes, he's been a very significant part of this season.


----------



## realityboy

'The Exorcist' is cast out at FOX: Canceled after 2 seasons

I might've been the only one watching this so I'm not surprised, but I'll miss it.


----------



## nyny523

I like Designated Survivor, but it has been off this season. Time to move on.


----------



## realityboy

'Splitting Up Together' Renewed For Season 2 By ABC

Edit: It can't be all bad news.


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> 'The Exorcist' is cast out at FOX: Canceled after 2 seasons
> 
> I might've been the only one watching this so I'm not surprised, but I'll miss it.


I liked this one, i'll miss it.
I was surprised last year that there was a S2. Thought it was a Limited Series when it first aired.


----------



## getbak

realityboy said:


> 'Great News' Canceled By NBC After Two Seasons
> 
> I don't think this one is a surprise to anyone.


Not a surprise, although I would have preferred to see this renewed over AP Bio.



realityboy said:


> 'Splitting Up Together' Renewed For Season 2 By ABC
> 
> Edit: It can't be all bad news.


While not the greatest show on tv, Fischer and Hudson are generally likeable.


----------



## JYoung

Tony_T said:


> Tim Allen's 'Last Man Standing' resurrected at Fox - CNN
> 
> 'Last Man Standing' gets second life at Fox





> "Last Man Standing" averaged 8.3 million viewers for ABC during the 2016-2017. It was the network's second most-watched comedy, after "Modern Family," a release from Fox said.


I love how most articles about Last Man Standing put this deceptive bit in.



realityboy said:


> 'The Exorcist' is cast out at FOX: Canceled after 2 seasons
> 
> I might've been the only one watching this so I'm not surprised, but I'll miss it.


I watched (and liked) as well.
But I'm not surprised either.


----------



## smbaker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's too bad. I was hoping next season they could recover from the disastrous missteps they took this season (whiny emo Lucifer, whiny emo Maze, Caine)...I think it would have been easy to fix.


Sigh. This season is pretty bad, but I too had some hope once the current subplot played out that things could get good again.



Craigbob said:


> Damn... One of the best shows out there. I'm building up this season to Binge on. Much easier this way. I really need to read the books.


From what I read, this is exactly the problem. The Expanse's agreement with SyFy was skewed towards live viewership, and the viewers tend to do everything with this show _but_ live view it. The show is being shopped elsewhere.

IMO this is the best science fiction series on television. If SyFy can't find a way to make this work, then they really ought to either board the place up or go back to fixating on fake wrestlers.


----------



## Peter000

DevdogAZ said:


> Bummer about Designated Survivor, but only kind of. I enjoyed it, but it's not a huge loss. Except I will miss seeing Italia Ricci and Zoe McLellan on my TV every week.


Not to mention Maggie Q.

I liked it while it lasted.


----------



## series5orpremier

Another revival, CBS picked up a series order for Magnum, P.I.
Too bad Tom Selleck is committed to Blue Bloods (just kidding... I know they’ll probably only use him at most for cameos).


----------



## getbak

I'm holding out for a Murder She Wrote revival with Emma Thompson as Jessica Fletcher.


----------



## RGM1138

DevdogAZ said:


> But this is the time of year when the networks make decisions on which shows to renew and what their schedules for next season will look like. And since S3 of Quantico has been getting very low ratings (after ABC basically benched it for a full year), it's no surprise that ABC didn't have any plans to give it further episodes after the current season finishes airing.


Right, but instead of launching a third season, they're basically burning off eps they've probably had in the can for quite a while.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

smbaker said:


> From what I read, this is exactly the problem. The Expanse's agreement with SyFy was skewed towards live viewership, and the viewers tend to do everything with this show _but_ live view it. The show is being shopped elsewhere.
> 
> IMO this is the best science fiction series on television. If SyFy can't find a way to make this work, then they really ought to either board the place up or go back to fixating on fake wrestlers.


Not sure how much say Syfy had in it, though. Apparently they only have first-run broadcast rights. If nobody was watching it live, then they wouldn't make any money off it. It could be that Alcon was just asking too much for what Syfy could get back.

I can't imagine Syfy doesn't want to air it. It's their big prestige show. But there's no back end for them, so if they lose money on the front end, there's really no point in airing it since there's no way to recoup it.


----------



## RGM1138

I’m amazed looking at the shows ending or dropped, some I’ve never seen an episode of.


----------



## realityboy

ABC made their renewals:

'How to Get Away with Murder,' 'Splitting Up Together,' 'American Housewife,' 'Black-ish,' and more renewed for 2018-19 on ABC

One I've been waiting on:

'iZombie' Renewed For Season 5 By the CW

And a few more reboots from The CW:

The CW Picks Up 'Charmed' & 'Roswell' Reboots, 'TVD'/'Originals Offshoot, 'In The Dark' & Greg Berlanti Pilot To Series


----------



## series5orpremier

realityboy said:


> ABC made their renewals:


That's not an all-inclusive list and still crickets either way re/Agents of SHIELD.


----------



## DevdogAZ

realityboy said:


> 'Splitting Up Together' Renewed For Season 2 By ABC
> 
> Edit: It can't be all bad news.


That one is good to hear. I've liked it so far.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> 'Designated Survivor' and 'Quantico' canceled at ABC


Sadly, "Designated Survivor" became too soap opera-y for my taste--a victim of the writing. (In contrast, "Madame Secretary has seemed to have gotten better/settled in.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Peter000 said:


> Not to mention Maggie Q.
> 
> I liked it while it lasted.


She deserves better.


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> That's not an all-inclusive list and still crickets either way re/Agents of SHIELD.


ABC just did a few more cancelations:

Deception, Kevin (Probably) Saves the World, Inhumans, Ten Days in the Valley, The Mayor, & The Crossing. Still no word on Agents of SHIELD.

Edit: Rise on NBC is also out


----------



## series5orpremier

Still two episodes left including tonight’s. The bear gave it a 60% chance of survival. They reportedly prepared the season finale to work as a series finale if necessary.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> I kept reading it was iffy at best. I watch this and it's pretty good, but is one of those shows that if it was cancelled, I wouldn't really miss it.


I enjoy "Speechless"' acting (and Minnie Driver) and seeing a side of life rarely portrayed on television--I'll keep on watching.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> ABC just did a few more cancelations:
> 
> Deception, Kevin (Probably) Saves the World, Inhumans, Ten Days in the Valley, The Mayor, & The Crossing. Still no word on Agents of SHIELD.
> 
> Edit: Rise on NBC is also out


Too bad for "Kevin"--an interesting turn at quirk and (wholesomeness).


----------



## cherry ghost

The Goldbergs?


I wonder if the Brooklyn Nine-Nine cancellation had anything to do with the repeats on TBS not doing well. They went from airing them during prime time to after midnight pretty quickly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> ...Inhumans...


*gasp*


----------



## lambertman

cherry ghost said:


> The Goldbergs?


It got a two-season renewal last May.


----------



## That Don Guy

cherry ghost said:


> The Goldbergs?


What about it? Didn't it get a 2-year renewal last year?


lambertman said:


> It got a two-season renewal last May.


That's what I thought...


----------



## mrizzo80

Still no word on_ Life in Pieces_ yet. Negotiations must be going down to the wire. CBS has their Upfront presentation on Wednesday.

TV Upfronts 2018 Presentation & Party Schedule: More Corporate Consolidation, Fewer Agency Bashes, Kimmel Returns


----------



## astrohip

series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

One of the few shows I watched the night it aired. Always.



Tony_T said:


> Never liked Samberg, so bailed on Brooklyn 99 halfway through S2.


It's funny, I never liked him either. Just not my type of comedian/actor. Yet he was perfect in this show. I almost didn't watch it because of him, but gave it a try. And glad I did. Really funny show. Great ensemble cast.



realityboy said:


> 'Splitting Up Together' Renewed For Season 2 By ABC


From what I've seen, ratings were in the can. Surprised to hear they renewed it.



realityboy said:


> ABC just did a few more cancelations:
> 
> Deception, Kevin (Probably) Saves the World, Inhumans, Ten Days in the Valley, The Mayor, & The Crossing.


Deception was fun to watch. Not surprised it didn't make it, but i enjoyed it.

Kevin was a really cute show. I loved this show, and will miss it. Ratings sucked, and I'm not sure what they could have done to improve it. But sad to not see it get a second chance.

The Crossing has been much discussed here. I gave up about 3 eps in. Clearly... so did ABC.


----------



## Michael S

series5orpremier said:


> Another revival, CBS picked up a series order for Magnum, P.I.
> Too bad Tom Selleck is committed to Blue Bloods (just kidding... I know they'll probably only use him at most for cameos).


I wonder if they're going to have a crossover with Hawaii Five-0 or did H50 did cancel already and I didn't know it?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

My OP Manager is going to get a well deserved cleaning... I watch (well record) too many shows.
I will miss The Brave, of the 3-4 military shows that was the only one I stuck with.
Will also miss "Deception" it was a fun show to watch.


----------



## JYoung

Michael S said:


> I wonder if they're going to have a crossover with Hawaii Five-0 or did H50 did cancel already and I didn't know it?


Hawaii Five-0 was already renewed (as was MacGyver and Blue Bloods).

And if you want a crossover, consider that all these CBS shows are in the same Universe, H50, MacGyver, all the NCIS shows, and Scorpion.


----------



## Peter000

realityboy said:


> Kevin (Probably) Saves the World,


----------



## astrohip

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Will also miss "Deception" it was a fun show to watch.


I'll keep watching even though it's dead. It is fun to watch. And since I already know they'll never resolve it this year, no cliffhangers to worry about.

A quick epguide visit shows four more episodes to air.


----------



## series5orpremier

JYoung said:


> And if you want a crossover, consider that all these CBS shows are in the same Universe, H50, MacGyver, all the NCIS shows, and Scorpion.


But H50 and Magnum P.I. are in closest proximity to one another being set in Hawaii, so most likely to cross paths. If I'm not mistaken Tom Selleck used to mention "5-0" from time to time.


----------



## mlsnyc

Fox Cancellations Explained: Why So Many Shows Got the Ax

Some points from the article: as someone said it upthread, TNF had a lot to do with needing to make room in the lineup. They're also dropping single-camera comedies in favor of multi-cam shows. And, sounds like it's either Lethal Weapon or Gotham, not both.


----------



## RGM1138

realityboy said:


> ABC just did a few more cancelations:
> 
> Deception, Kevin (Probably) Saves the World, Inhumans, Ten Days in the Valley, The Mayor, & The Crossing. Still no word on Agents of SHIELD.
> 
> Edit: Rise on NBC is also out


The Mayor only aired a few episodes, didn't it? It seemed only a few eps in, they were announcing the "Season Finale."


----------



## getbak

NBC has picked up Brooklyn Nine-Nine for 13 episodes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995151763123531776
HOT DAMN!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hot Damn! is right, Capt. Holt!


----------



## cmontyburns

I’d love more than 13, but I’ll take what I can get. NINE NINE!


----------



## cmontyburns

I’m glad NBC likes being in the Mike Schur business. The Good Place and Brooklyn 99 on the same network. My two favorite comedies on the same network. Feels right. Such great news.


----------



## jsmeeker

Yeah!

I gets me some more of my Amy Santiago fix


----------



## cmontyburns

realityboy said:


> One I've been waiting on:
> 
> 'iZombie' Renewed For Season 5 By the CW


Same here! Very pleased.


----------



## getbak

13 episode seasons have worked well for The Good Place.

NBC has also picked up _Abby's_, starring Natalie Morales, also produced by Mike Schur, so they really want to be in business with Fremulon.


----------



## David Platt

realityboy said:


> 'The Exorcist' is cast out at FOX: Canceled after 2 seasons
> 
> I might've been the only one watching this so I'm not surprised, but I'll miss it.


There was at least one other. I'll miss that one too! Season 1 was much better than Season 2, but still a very decent show.


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> Hot Damn! is right, Capt. Holt!


Ditto.


----------



## bicker

mlsnyc said:


> Fox Cancellations Explained: Why So Many Shows Got the Ax
> 
> Some points from the article: as someone said it upthread, TNF had a lot to do with needing to make room in the lineup. They're also dropping single-camera comedies in favor of multi-cam shows. And, sounds like it's either Lethal Weapon or Gotham, not both.


Between this and the off-loading of the production studio, are they saying, "Why should we produce and present programming if the value we're delivering is going to go increasingly to those who aren't paying their way [by giving over their eyes to advertising, and letting that advertising significantly affect their purchasing decisions]?"


----------



## cherry ghost

mlsnyc said:


> Fox Cancellations Explained: Why So Many Shows Got the Ax
> 
> Some points from the article: as someone said it upthread, TNF had a lot to do with needing to make room in the lineup. They're also dropping single-camera comedies in favor of multi-cam shows. And, sounds like it's either Lethal Weapon or Gotham, not both.


Please be Gotham!

The other articles in that link are also interesting. The Katie Holmes pilot and the Gabrielle Union / Jessica Alba pilot were not picked up.


----------



## madscientist

Yay B99!!

Boo Kevin. That was a fun show I could watch while puttering around. Ditto Deception. Sad.

Except... still very concerned about Expanse... pleasepleasepleaseplease someone (not Hulu!) pick it up...


----------



## Redoctobyr

cmontyburns said:


> I'm glad NBC likes being in the Mike Schur business. The Good Place and Brooklyn 99 on the same network. My two favorite comedies on the same network. Feels right. Such great news.


Yup! I'm thrilled that they rescued Brooklyn Nine-Nine. Having it *and* TGP is pretty awesome, I think they're both great.


----------



## Anubys

Craigbob said:


> Damn... One of the best shows out there. I'm building up this season to Binge on. Much easier this way. I really need to read the books.


I'm doing this will almost all my shows...the expanse, Billions, westworld, Barry, Silicon Valley...I find that I really prefer to watch them all at once...I miss the discussions here, though...


----------



## cmontyburns

getbak said:


> 13 episode seasons have worked well for The Good Place.


But The Good Place is an entirely different kind of show. Anyway, what I meant was that this is generally expected to be Brooklyn's last season, and so I wish we'd have more than a 13-epsiode wrap to look forward to. Though I'm obviously elated to have those 13! And of course NBC can renew it for future seasons if it decides to later.


----------



## type_g

Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


----------



## brianric

type_g said:


> Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


I'm surprised that piece of crap lasted that long.


----------



## astrohip

type_g said:


> Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


I'm reluctant to schadenfreude on a show's cancellation. As much as I dislike that show, there are some *cough eddyj* who enjoy it. Although for the life of me, I can't imagine why.

Nonetheless, any non-renewal of a show I don't watch theoretically opens a slot for a show I might.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> Nonetheless, any non-renewal of a show I don't watch theoretically opens a slot for a show I might.


Or it could open a slot for something that's even worse.

(Which in this case might result in the final collapse of civilization...)


----------



## MPSAN

Well, Last Man Standing IS going to come back to FOX instead of ABC.


----------



## series5orpremier

'Bob's Burgers' and 'Family Guy' renewed by FOX


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> 'Bob's Burgers' and 'Family Guy' renewed by FOX


Yay! Last I saw, Bob's Burgers was still hanging. I couldn't imagine it being cancelled, but then it's hard to figure out some of what they do. Just glad that NBC picked up Brooklyn 99. That was major, IMO.


----------



## cmontyburns

Brooklyn 99 Twitter has been amazing the last couple of days. First the sadness/anger at its cancelation making the show a worldwide trending topic, and now the celebration of NBC's pickup. The latter has been such a great lift at the end of the week.

So many of the tweets have contained GIFs of the characters dancing, celebrating, or otherwise looking happy. I thought this tweet was well observed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995268082804445185


----------



## series5orpremier

I suspect Fox Sunday nights will look like (ET)
7:30 Bob’s Burgers
8:00 The Simpsons
8:30 Family Guy
9:00 The Orville


----------



## sharkster

I was looking for my favorite Bklyn 99 cold open scene - the one with the tarantula. Funniest bit ever! It was from S03, E03. I did find out that much. I'm surprised I couldn't find a video of just that cold open piece. 

Does anybody else remember this bit? I still laugh every time I even think of it. I even saved the episode for quite a while and re-viewed it several times, showed it to my husband, watched it some more times, and then I must have deleted the episode.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> One of the few shows I watched the night it aired. Always.
> 
> It's funny, I never liked him either. Just not my type of comedian/actor. Yet he was perfect in this show. I almost didn't watch it because of him, but gave it a try. And glad I did. Really funny show. Great ensemble cast.


I was never actually a fan of Andy Samberg either. I cannot remember why I initially tuned in to B99, but I think it might have been because Terry Crews is in it and I really like him a lot. Sure, he's nice to look at but also I find him sweet and hilarious.

Anyway, as to Samberg, I like him in this even though I never really liked him in anything else that comes to mind. More so, however, I love the varied cast. I really like Braugher a lot. He's probably my fav, after Terry.


----------



## getbak

cmontyburns said:


> But The Good Place is an entirely different kind of show. Anyway, what I meant was that this is generally expected to be Brooklyn's last season, and so I wish we'd have more than a 13-epsiode wrap to look forward to. Though I'm obviously elated to have those 13! And of course NBC can renew it for future seasons if it decides to later.


I don't think we should necessarily assume that this will be Nine-Nine's last season. We've seen that NBC is willing to keep The Good Place at 13 episodes per season and 13 episode seasons are more common on cable and streaming platforms. I think there's a good chance we'll start seeing more of these low episode count orders going forward on the broadcast networks.



series5orpremier said:


> 'Bob's Burgers' and 'Family Guy' renewed by FOX


This was more a formality than anything. Because of the production time required for these shows, they've already been working on the new seasons for a while. It would have been very surprising if Fox had cancelled either of them.


----------



## astrohip

Life In Pieces renewed. Yay!!


----------



## getbak

astrohip said:


> Life In Pieces renewed. Yay!!


Excellent. This has slowly become one of my favorite shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Won't miss Scorpion, but will miss Superior Donuts.


----------



## RGM1138

series5orpremier said:


> I suspect Fox Sunday nights will look like (ET)
> 7:30 Bob's Burgers
> 8:00 The Simpsons
> 8:30 Family Guy
> 9:00 The Orville


Do they expect The Orville will be ready for fall launch?

(he, he)


----------



## RGM1138

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Won't miss Scorpion, but will miss Superior Donuts.


Kinda surprised that Donuts was cancelled. I liked it okay, but it wasn't a must watch.


----------



## RGM1138

sharkster said:


> I was never actually a fan of Andy Samberg either. I cannot remember why I initially tuned in to B99, but I think it might have been because Terry Crews is in it and I really like him a lot. Sure, he's nice to look at but also I find him sweet and hilarious.
> 
> Anyway, as to Samberg, I like him in this even though I never really liked him in anything else that comes to mind. More so, however, I love the varied cast. I really like Braugher a lot. He's probably my fav, after Terry.


I'm not a regular viewer of B99. I l like Crews, and I know an actor's gotta act. But, I've always felt that Braugher is too good a dramatic actor to be doing this show. 
He's good in it, but it almost feels like he settled for it. 
Not to be judgey, or anything.


----------



## eddyj

astrohip said:


> I'm reluctant to schadenfreude on a show's cancellation. As much as I dislike that show, there are some *cough eddyj* who enjoy it. Although for the life of me, I can't imagine why.


I resemble that remark! No, wait! I AM that remark! 

While I do find entertainment value in Scorpion (it seriously makes me laugh more than most comedies), I will not notice it if it just stops recording, and will not miss it. But if it shows up on my recordings, I do watch it, and laugh at it.


----------



## series5orpremier

cmontyburns said:


> Anyway, what I meant was that this is generally expected to be Brooklyn's last season, and so I wish we'd have more than a 13-epsiode wrap to look forward to. Though I'm obviously elated to have those 13!


Why are you assuming it will only have 13? That doesn't show much confidence in your show. Networks usually don't commit more than 13 episodes to new or bubble shows that have never aired on their network, but that doesn't mean a few episodes in they can't or won't order a back 3, or back 9 or 10.


----------



## JYoung

sharkster said:


> I was never actually a fan of Andy Samberg either. I cannot remember why I initially tuned in to B99, but I think it might have been because Terry Crews is in it and I really like him a lot. Sure, he's nice to look at but also I find him sweet and hilarious.
> 
> Anyway, as to Samberg, I like him in this even though I never really liked him in anything else that comes to mind. More so, however, I love the varied cast. I really like Braugher a lot. He's probably my fav, after Terry.


I almost passed on 99 because Andy Samberg is the lead.
I only gave it a chance because of Mike Schur.
And I'm glad I did as I find it to be pretty funny.

BTW, I think that Stephanie Beatriz is underrated in this show.
If you've ever seen her on a talk show (or in real life), it's quickly apparent that she is completely different from her character of Rosa.


----------



## JYoung

type_g said:


> Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


Oh thank God.
Now I can stop watching it.


----------



## series5orpremier

JYoung said:


> BTW, I think that Stephanie Beatriz is underrated in this show.
> If you've ever seen her on a talk show (or in real life), it's quickly apparent that she is completely different from her character of Rosa.


Or that she can be anyone she wants to be. You can have your Amy Santiago fixes but I prefer some Rosa Diaz.


----------



## cmontyburns

series5orpremier said:


> Why are you assuming it will only have 13? That doesn't show much confidence in your show. Networks usually don't commit more than 13 episodes to new or bubble shows that have never aired on their network, but that doesn't mean a few episodes in they can't or won't order a back 3, or back 9 or 10.


You sound as though you are not aware that B-99 has aired for 5 seasons and NBC knows what kind of performance to expect from it (not to mention that said performance got it canceled on Fox and wasn't good enough to get Hulu or Netflix to pick it up). Anyway, of course it could get picked up for more (episodes or seasons) depending on how it performs. I was mainly referencing the pre-pickup commentary that heavily referenced the possibility that another outlet may pick up the show for "a last season". Who knows if that will end up being the case, and I'm not going to worry about it now. Nine nine!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JYoung said:


> Oh thank God.
> Now I can stop watching it.


"Oh, man, I hate this show. Week after week, I hate it!"


----------



## Redoctobyr

I think B99's cast is great. Andre Braugher and Terry Crews both seem perfect in their roles, to me, and both are really funny. The stoic Captain Holt can be hilarious ("Hot damn!"). And Terry loves, well, loving things, in addition to yogurt. I really liked Braugher in Last Resort, but I don't think he's wasted here. 

I liked Andy Samberg from SNL, and I think his character and mannerisms are great. He and Amy are a lot of fun together. 

I'm not crazy about Gina's character, but I admit it did add to the show when she returned. 

And Charles just cracks me up with his weird stuff, and back-stories for things. Some of the shows running jokes are fun. Like "Nikolaj". 

I'm very happy that NBC saved it, even if it turns out to just be for 1 season. Nine Nine!


----------



## getbak

Man with a Plan = renewed
Kevin Can Wait = cancelled


----------



## JYoung

series5orpremier said:


> Or that she can be anyone she wants to be. You can have your Amy Santiago fixes but I prefer some Rosa Diaz.


Well, I don't know if she can be anyone she wants to be as I've only seen her in one other role (Gloria's somewhat mousy sister on Modern Family) but I am impressed with her acting ability as she completely changes her voice, mannerisms, and body language to become "Rosa".

If you're interested, check out her recent appearance on Seth Meyers.


----------



## series5orpremier

How do you know her real persona isn’t Rosa and she’s just acting when she goes on talk shows (all the world’s a stage)? I don’t. Mind blown.


----------



## TonyD79

getbak said:


> Man with a Plan = renewed
> Kevin Can Wait = cancelled


That makes sense. Kevin was painful.


----------



## TonyD79

Redoctobyr said:


> I think B99's cast is great. Andre Braugher and Terry Crews both seem perfect in their roles, to me, and both are really funny. The stoic Captain Holt can be hilarious ("Hot damn!"). And Terry loves, well, loving things, in addition to yogurt. I really liked Braugher in Last Resort, but I don't think he's wasted here.
> 
> I liked Andy Samberg from SNL, and I think his character and mannerisms are great. He and Amy are a lot of fun together.
> 
> I'm not crazy about Gina's character, but I admit it did add to the show when she returned.
> 
> And Charles just cracks me up with his weird stuff, and back-stories for things. Some of the shows running jokes are fun. Like "Nikolaj".
> 
> I'm very happy that NBC saved it, even if it turns out to just be for 1 season. Nine Nine!


Agree. I think Gina was overplayed in the beginning. Being back but more of a side character adds a lot.


----------



## JYoung

getbak said:


> Man with a Plan = renewed
> Kevin Can Wait = cancelled





TonyD79 said:


> That makes sense. Kevin was painful.


Not a good year for Kevins.


----------



## series5orpremier

cmontyburns said:


> You sound as though you are not aware that B-99 has aired for 5 seasons and NBC knows what kind of performance to expect from it (not to mention that said performance got it canceled on Fox and wasn't good enough to get Hulu or Netflix to pick it up). Anyway, of course it could get picked up for more (episodes or seasons) depending on how it performs. I was mainly referencing the pre-pickup commentary that heavily referenced the possibility that another outlet may pick up the show for "a last season". Who knows if that will end up being the case, and I'm not going to worry about it now. Nine nine!


I'm not aware how B-99 was outperformed in the ratings by the comedies NBC put on the air this season - A.P. Bio, Great News, and Champions. Wait a minute... it was NOT outperformed by those shows and A.P. Bio was even renewed and Great News aired 23 episodes going back to Spring 2017. I'm also not aware how B-99's same day ratings jumped up 20-25% when it was moved to Sundays late in the season with a real lead-in and lead-out more comparable to what A.P. Bio had, and I'm not aware that B-99's cancellation had a lot to do with a lack of available time slots. I clearly don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## RGM1138

getbak said:


> Man with a Plan = renewed
> Kevin Can Wait = cancelled


I read on a couple of sites that Sony will try to shop it to other outlets.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> You sound as though you are not aware that B-99 has aired for 5 seasons and NBC knows what kind of performance to expect from it (not to mention that said performance got it canceled on Fox *and wasn't good enough to get Hulu or Netflix to pick it up*). Nine nine!


We don't know whether Hulu or Netflix were interested in picking it up. The show is co-produced by Universal, so NBC probably had first dibs on picking it up before any other outlets (like Hulu and Netflix). So it's possible they would have loved to pick it up but simply never got the chance because NBC exercised its option before it was shopped to third parties.


----------



## lambertman

RGM1138 said:


> I read on a couple of sites that Sony will try to shop ("Kevin Can Wait") to other outlets.


They will fail


----------



## TonyD79

JYoung said:


> Not a good year for Kevins.


So much for K sounds being funny.


----------



## TonyD79

lambertman said:


> They will fail


They can wait. And wait. And wait.


----------



## vertigo235

realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse' To End On Syfy With Season 3, Will Be Shopped Elsewhere By Alcon


Just got back from a 7 night cruise and discovered this. Burn in hell syfy!


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> We don't know whether Hulu or Netflix were interested in picking it up.


Actually, we do know. It was confirmed that Hulu and Netflix both passed before NBC picked up the show.


----------



## cmontyburns

series5orpremier said:


> I'm not aware how B-99 was outperformed in the ratings by the comedies NBC put on the air this season - A.P. Bio, Great News, and Champions. Wait a minute... it was NOT outperformed by those shows and A.P. Bio was even renewed and Great News aired 23 episodes going back to Spring 2017. I'm also not aware how B-99's same day ratings jumped up 20-25% when it was moved to Sundays late in the season with a real lead-in and lead-out more comparable to what A.P. Bio had, and I'm not aware that B-99's cancellation had a lot to do with a lack of available time slots. I clearly don't know what I'm talking about.


My phrasing to you was, I thought, clearly tongue-in-cheek, but with a point underneath: the ratings weren't good enough, no matter what one may want to compare them to, to get the show renewed on Fox, nor were they good enough to get a streaming outlet to pick it up. Really a better point of comparison is cost; not owning the show made it too expensive for Fox to bring back at the modest ratings it drew. It won't have that disadvantage at NBC.

Anyway, I'm not going to debate this point any further. The only reason I mentioned the NBC season possibly being the swan song is that this was the outlook in the industry when it was being shopped elsewhere. If it turns out to be true, I'll be grateful for the extra 13. If not, I'll be more grateful than that.


----------



## BrettStah

One good thing about this time of year... I can free up lots of space on my Tivo, by deleting the unwatched episodes of new shows that were cancelled. There's just _so_ much good TV out there to watch that we can't keep up! (If it's a show that we've been watching for years, we will finish them off).


----------



## NorthAlabama

BrettStah said:


> One good thing about this time of year... I can free up lots of space on my Tivo, by deleting the unwatched episodes of new shows that were cancelled. There's just _so_ much good TV out there to watch that we can't keep up! (If it's a show that we've been watching for years, we will finish them off).


yep, i was able to drop 2 1p's, clear 2% in my shows, and about 50g on the pc - happy days!


----------



## TonyD79

BrettStah said:


> One good thing about this time of year... I can free up lots of space on my Tivo, by deleting the unwatched episodes of new shows that were cancelled. There's just _so_ much good TV out there to watch that we can't keep up! (If it's a show that we've been watching for years, we will finish them off).


Not quite sure I get this. Because a show was cancelled, you don't watch it? A lot of shows that are cancelled are good and every show (except the Simpsons) gets cancelled. Just because it hasn't been cancelled yet means you watch it? That is odd to me


----------



## laria

I get it. I do the same thing. 

If it was a show I enjoyed and was keeping up on, then I’ll finish it. I will finish out with Quantico. Another example from a year or so ago was Conviction, it was canceled pretty early, yet I finished watching it.

But others that I have lost interest in or hadn’t even started watching, I’ll just delete them. I really liked Designated Survivor the first season and was always up to date, but this one struggled to ever be in the mood to watch and had 16 episodes unwatched when the announcement was made. I just ditched it. Same with some unwatched shows like Kevin Saves the World.

There is just too much other tv out there to watch and only so much disk space on the TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> I get it. I do the same thing.
> 
> If it was a show I enjoyed and was keeping up on, then I'll finish it. I will finish out with Quantico. Another example from a year or so ago was Conviction, it was canceled pretty early, yet I finished watching it.
> 
> But others that I have lost interest in or hadn't even started watching, I'll just delete them. I really liked Designated Survivor the first season and was always up to date, but this one struggled to ever be in the mood to watch and had 16 episodes unwatched when the announcement was made. I just ditched it. Same with some unwatched shows like Kevin Saves the World.
> 
> There is just too much other tv out there to watch and only so much disk space on the TiVo.


That's not what I took the post to be. If you are likely to delete a show anyway, I get it being a factor in making it more likely to delete. But you were likely to stop watching anyway. (I ditched Designated Survivor two shows into this season, BTW.)

I choose shows based on what I like not on if they are cancelled or not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> That's not what I took the post to be. If you are likely to delete a show anyway, I get it being a factor in making it more likely to delete. But you were likely to stop watching anyway. (I ditched Designated Survivor two shows into this season, BTW.)
> 
> I choose shows based on what I like not on if they are cancelled or not.


I'm with you. But I stopped being surprised by "that kind" long, long ago...every time a show is canceled they come out and express their relief that they don't have to watch the last episodes. Bizarre as it may seem, I have resigned myself to the fact that "those people" exist.


----------



## Family

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm with you. But I stopped being surprised by "that kind" long, long ago...every time a show is canceled they come out and express their relief that they don't have to watch the last episodes. Bizarre as it may seem, I have resigned myself to the fact that "those people" exist.


I can see both sides. There are shows on the fence that I dump if canceled, but if it's one I like, it gets finished.

I got two enjoyable seasons from The Exorcist thinking it would be canceled from the first episode. But The Crossing is being deleted after a few episodes, even though I would have continued if it survived.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> Not quite sure I get this. Because a show was cancelled, you don't watch it? A lot of shows that are cancelled are good and every show (except the Simpsons) gets cancelled. Just because it hasn't been cancelled yet means you watch it? That is odd to me


So let me try to explain it again, with an example:
Months ago I saw that there was a new show named _Deception_ coming to ABC that seemed like it could be like _The Mentalist_, which we really liked. So I set up a season pass for it, but we hadn't gotten around to watching any episodes before it was cancelled. So we have no attachment or investment in the show, so I deleted the episodes that were on the TIVo because we are not going to watch it at this point.

In contrast, if we were backed up with _Lucifer_ episodes, we would watch them even though it's been cancelled, since we really like it, and are invested in it.


----------



## max99

sharkster said:


> I was looking for my favorite Bklyn 99 cold open scene - the one with the tarantula. Funniest bit ever! It was from S03, E03. I did find out that much. I'm surprised I couldn't find a video of just that cold open piece.
> 
> Does anybody else remember this bit? I still laugh every time I even think of it. I even saved the episode for quite a while and re-viewed it several times, showed it to my husband, watched it some more times, and then I must have deleted the episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, for me, I record a show if I intend to watch it, and if I record it, I watch it. It's VERY unusual for me to have more than one unwatched episode of a show. If I no longer feel like watching it, I kill the 1P. And if I feel like watching it, I keep watching right up to the bitter end...in fact, if a show is canceled I'm actually MORE likely to keep watching it because I know watching whatever is left is less of a time investment.

Every once in a while, I find there's just too much to watch, and I'll prune a few shows. And I'm a lot faster than I used to be at giving up on a show...I still will almost always give it two episodes on the theory that many shows are reworked after the pilot, but after that I will very quickly give it the boot. My To Do List is long enough already!


----------



## pgogborn

I *sometimes* stop watching a show that has been cancelled after all the episodes have been written because I want to avoid being frustrated by a possible season end cliff-hanger which I know will never be resolved.

However I will continue to watching Lucifer


Spoiler



###
Bleeding Cool
*Joe Henderson Says Now-Cancelled 'Lucifer' Ends with a Big Cliffhanger*
Dan Wickline May 11, 2018
...
Seems they really had no idea the axe was going to fall and they created a huge cliffhanger for the season finale hoping to make it that Fox couldn't cancel them. But they did and now he's telling folks that fans are going to be frustrated as hell by the ending. 
###

And anyway in this case it is already obvious what the "huge cliffhanger" is going to be.


----------



## bicker

If there's a decent chance that the final episode will leave things hanging, we will skip the remaining episodes we have not yet watched. At that point any ending point is as good as any other.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

pgogborn said:


> I *sometimes* stop watching a show that has been cancelled after all the episodes have been written because I want to avoid being frustrated by a possible season end cliff-hanger which I know will never be resolved.
> 
> However I will continue to watching Lucifer
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ###
> Bleeding Cool
> *Joe Henderson Says Now-Cancelled 'Lucifer' Ends with a Big Cliffhanger*
> Dan Wickline May 11, 2018
> ...
> Seems they really had no idea the axe was going to fall and they created a huge cliffhanger for the season finale hoping to make it that Fox couldn't cancel them. But they did and now he's telling folks that fans are going to be frustrated as hell by the ending.
> ###
> 
> And anyway in this case it is already obvious what the "huge cliffhanger" is going to be.


Sounds like it was kind of a dick move on their part...


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995030502661808129


But anybody who's ever paid attention to television knows the networks don't take that sort of thing into account when they decide to renew or not renew a show.


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, for me, I record a show if I intend to watch it, and if I record it, I watch it. It's VERY unusual for me to have more than one unwatched episode of a show.


Wow, so you are probably a lot more discriminating when it comes to what you record than we are. We record anything that looks potentially interesting, so our hard drive gets quite full during parts of the year. There just aren't enough TV viewing hours for us to actually watch everything we record. Once we get into a show though, it will either fall into a "watch within a few days it was recorded" or "binge on it later".


----------



## cmontyburns

bicker said:


> Sent from my KFDOWI


What the heck is a KFDOWI?


----------



## TonyD79

BrettStah said:


> Wow, so you are probably a lot more discriminating when it comes to what you record than we are. We record anything that looks potentially interesting, so our hard drive gets quite full during parts of the year. There just aren't enough TV viewing hours for us to actually watch everything we record. Once we get into a show though, it will either fall into a "watch within a few days it was recorded" or "binge on it later".


I record a lot of the new shows but sample them early enough to decide if I want to watch the rest. If I find that I want to watch something I "missed" there are so many (legal) ways to get them from reruns to Netflix to
Prime to Hulu and more. I only record what I want to watch and keep my drive clean.


----------



## TonyD79

cmontyburns said:


> What the heck is a KFDOWI?


Kindle fire?


----------



## laria

TonyD79 said:


> But you were likely to stop watching anyway.


Maybe... maybe not.  Sometimes I'm just "meh" on a show. I don't dislike it, but I don't LOVE it. Sometimes it's a show that I used to love, but I don't love it as much as I used to anymore. But I do find it entertaining usually when I watch it, and if it's still on the air, I will let the episodes pile up in case I find myself without something to watch. Designated Survivor likely would have ended up in that bucket if it hadn't been canceled.

Examples:

I have (had) 2 seasons of Blindspot on there, although I did watch last season over the past month or so, so now I'm down to one. I have at least 2 seasons of The Blacklist (the last one I watched was the one that ended on a cliffhanger of someone being dead, maybe it's been 3 seasons). I have every episode of Empire after the first season... not sure if that's 2 or 3 seasons now.

I just finished up the last few episodes of NCIS: LA season 6 yesterday (I think we're currently at the end of season 8). I've been forcing myself lately to watch at least one episode every couple days because that one is the one that is really clogging up my TiVo (3 TB disk was creeping up towards 95% full until I deleted Designated Survivor, a bunch of The Knick that I wasn't going to finish watching because it only got recordings from season 1 when it was on HBO2 but then it put bookmarks to streaming ones for season 2 and I don't have access to those without Cinemax, and all the Hawaii 5-0 from this season because I'm never going to make it through any of those before they are on Netflix), because I pad all my Sunday recordings by an hour due to overruns. So I have 2 full seasons of 2 hour shows on there.

Hawaii 5-0 is a good example though of something that I would probably have just deleted if it wasn't on Netflix, but now I can let the streaming episodes fill up the folder instead of actual recordings, so that one hasn't gotten the boot. It feels unlikely at this point though that I'll ever get around to watching those again... I think I have 3 full season and part of a 4th in there on streaming.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> I record a lot of the new shows but sample them early enough to decide if I want to watch the rest. If I find that I want to watch something I "missed" there are so many (legal) ways to get them from reruns to Netflix to
> Prime to Hulu and more. I only record what I want to watch and keep my drive clean.


I figure the drive space is there to be used (I have suggestions turned off), so as long as I'm not having our "good stuff" deleted, I will use that space for "potentially good stuff". I'd rather watch from a TiVo recording if it's available since the skip mode, and trick play, make it the most pleasant viewing experience - no need to deal with VOD streaming, forced commercials, etc.

We don't stockpile ALL new shows - we start watching lots of shows right away, but we just can't watch them all that _may _turn out to be popular shows that we like.


----------



## spartanstew

TonyD79 said:


> Not quite sure I get this. Because a show was cancelled, you don't watch it? A lot of shows that are cancelled are good and every show (except the Simpsons) gets cancelled. Just because it hasn't been cancelled yet means you watch it? That is odd to me


I'm not sure we can explain it to you, cause you didn't get it last year either.



TonyD79 said:


> I will never understand why someone thinks a show is no longer worth watching because it is cancelled


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> Not quite sure I get this. Because a show was cancelled, you don't watch it? A lot of shows that are cancelled are good and every show (except the Simpsons) gets cancelled. Just because it hasn't been cancelled yet means you watch it? That is odd to me


Yeah, I watched Dark Matter after it had already been cancelled. I enjoyed it and wish they hadn't cancelled of course. 

Scott


----------



## That Don Guy

NBC just released its fall schedule - with a note saying they still have not decided whether or not to renew _Timeless_ or _Champions_.

I have a feeling Fox is going to do the same thing concerning _Lethal Weapon_ and _Gotham_.


----------



## sharkster

max99 said:


>


OMG, you rock! Thank You so much. Any time I feel sad, etc, this is the kind of thing that will make my day good.


----------



## sharkster

JYoung said:


> I almost passed on 99 because Andy Samberg is the lead.
> I only gave it a chance because of Mike Schur.
> And I'm glad I did as I find it to be pretty funny.
> 
> BTW, I think that* Stephanie Beatriz* is underrated in this show.
> If you've ever seen her on a talk show (or in real life), it's quickly apparent that she is completely different from her character of Rosa.


Some time back (maybe last year?) I saw her on a talk show or something and I was really surprised at how completely different she is. Not that I would expect her to be Rosa, of course, but I had looked away as she spoke and I thought 'who is that talking?' and it was her.

I really like the character, too. I'm just so thrilled the show is coming back. Went in yesterday and changed my Season Pass to remove the channel info and change to 'all'. Prob be a while before a new season, but I would have forgotten by then anyway.


----------



## Azlen

Lethal Weapon has been renewed with Seann William Scott (Stifler from the American Pie movies) taking over for Clayne Crawford in a new role.

'Lethal Weapon': Seann William Scott To Replace Clayne Crawford; Series Renewed For Season 3 By Fox


----------



## cmontyburns

NBC explains why it saved 'Brooklyn Nine-Nine'



> "_Brooklyn_ is a show our company produces for Fox, so it's a show that's very close to us," said NBC entertainment chairman Robert Greenblatt. "I've been saying to certain people in the press that if we knew Andy Samberg was going to be cast in that show, we never would have sold it to Fox. We've been watching it closely ever since. &#8230; We jumped on it really quickly and are thrilled to have it and think it fits into our brand of comedy in many ways better than it fit into Fox's brand of comedy. It feels like it goes along shows like _A.P. Bio_, _Will & Grace_, _Superstore_, and _The Good Place_. &#8230; It's also one of the few comedies in recent years that does a robust international number, and it has a syndication upside, which a lot of shows don't have anymore."
> 
> Asked if fan outrage about the cancellation was a factor, Greenblatt said, "We love the fans and we love when they're vocal. I was getting messages from all kinds of people Friday and Saturday saying the show was trending on Twitter. &#8230; It was great to know the fans were outraged, but we were too. We were right there with them. We love when fans yell and scream on Twitter, but we hope that transfers and they watch the show."


----------



## cmontyburns

No surprise Brooklyn has a mid-season debut on NBC. Presumably it will slide into The Good Place's spot on Thursday after the latter show finishes its season. (Although mutual creator Mike Schur has another show, Abby's, debuting a midseason as well. Maybe that one goes in The Good Place's spot and Brooklyn stays on Sundays, since football will have ended by then.)


----------



## series5orpremier

There has to be some way Fox can squeeze in a short season of Gotham. Football goes away in the winter.


----------



## aaronwt

series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.
> 
> 'Lucifer' goes down: Canceled after 3 seasons on FOX
> 
> So they finally figured out a way to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kill Cain.


Darnit!!!


----------



## aaronwt

realityboy said:


> ABC made their renewals:
> 
> 'How to Get Away with Murder,' 'Splitting Up Together,' 'American Housewife,' 'Black-ish,' and more renewed for 2018-19 on ABC
> 
> One I've been waiting on:
> 
> 'iZombie' Renewed For Season 5 By the CW
> 
> And a few more reboots from The CW:
> 
> The CW Picks Up 'Charmed' & 'Roswell' Reboots, 'TVD'/'Originals Offshoot, 'In The Dark' & Greg Berlanti Pilot To Series


[email protected] I'm so glad iZombie got renewed!


----------



## aaronwt

cherry ghost said:


> Please be Gotham!
> 
> The other articles in that link are also interesting. The Katie Holmes pilot and the Gabrielle Union / Jessica Alba pilot were not picked up.


I would have preferred lethal weapon until they fired one of the stars.
Now I would rather see Gotham renewed.


----------



## aaronwt

Azlen said:


> Lethal Weapon has been renewed with Seann William Scott (Stifler from the American Pie movies) taking over for Clayne Crawford in a new role.
> 
> 'Lethal Weapon': Seann William Scott To Replace Clayne Crawford; Series Renewed For Season 3 By Fox


Boooooo!!


----------



## RGM1138

Azlen said:


> Lethal Weapon has been renewed with Seann William Scott (Stifler from the American Pie movies) taking over for Clayne Crawford in a new role.
> 
> 'Lethal Weapon': Seann William Scott To Replace Clayne Crawford; Series Renewed For Season 3 By Fox


That seems like odd casting. I can't remember him ever being in a drama before.


----------



## mrizzo80

That Don Guy said:


> NBC just released its fall schedule - with a note saying they still have not decided whether or not to renew _Timeless_ or _Champions_.
> 
> I have a feeling Fox is going to do the same thing concerning _Lethal Weapon_ and _Gotham_.


Wednesday is the entire Chicago lineup.



> Wednesday: Dick Wolf Drama Block Feeds Chicago Fans With "Chicago Med," Leading Into "Chicago Fire" and Followed by #1 Timeslot Winner "Chicago P.D."


----------



## The Spud

'Gotham' Renewed For Fifth & Final Season By Fox


----------



## series5orpremier

The Spud said:


> 'Gotham' Renewed For Fifth & Final Season By Fox


Nailed it. They needed SOMETHING for after the new year.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> NBC just released its fall schedule - with a note saying they still have not decided whether or not to renew _Timeless_ or _Champions_.
> 
> I have a feeling Fox is going to do the same thing concerning _Lethal Weapon_ and _Gotham_.





Azlen said:


> Lethal Weapon has been renewed with Seann William Scott (Stifler from the American Pie movies) taking over for Clayne Crawford in a new role.





The Spud said:


> 'Gotham' Renewed For Fifth & Final Season By Fox


Er, oops...but then, am I the only one surprised Fox announces these on a Sunday?


----------



## Tony_T

With all the love here for Bklyn99, I might give it another look as it's on Hulu (S1-5)


----------



## LoadStar

That Don Guy said:


> Er, oops...but then, am I the only one surprised Fox announces these on a Sunday?


The schedules generally get announced the afternoon/evening before their media "upfronts." For FOX and NBC, that's tomorrow.

ABC's upfront is Tuesday, CBS Wednesday, and CW Thursday, so their schedules will be released a day prior.


----------



## BrettStah

Tony_T said:


> With all the love here for Bklyn99, I might give it another look as it's on Hulu (S1-5)


Yep, I think we watched the very first episode when it first aired, and we didn't like it enough to keep watching it, but based on all of the positive reviews, I think we're going to give it another shot (or at least I will, if my wife doesn't want to).


----------



## laria

I don't tend to add a lot of comedies, so I never got Brooklyn 99 the first time around. Or black-ish or Fresh Off the Boat, which I think I'd also like. I'll add some streaming passes for these for the summer since we have hulu.


----------



## aaronwt

Tony_T said:


> With all the love here for Bklyn99, I might give it another look as it's on Hulu (S1-5)


I watched the first couple of seasons and enjoyed it. But then I got behind on it and never got around to watching it again. I guess I should put it on my ever growing list of shows to try to watch this Summer.


----------



## RGM1138

laria said:


> I don't tend to add a lot of comedies, so I never got Brooklyn 99 the first time around. Or black-ish or Fresh Off the Boat, which I think I'd also like. I'll add some streaming passes for these for the summer since we have hulu.


I tried B99 on several occasions. I just couldn't get into it. I don't know why, maybe it's Samberg.

I watched FOTB for a while, then just sort of lost interest.

I have Hulu, but I'm so swamped with shows I haven't watched yet that it'll take me all summer to catch up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I watched the first season of B99, but it didn't do much for me either.

I'm not much of a sitcom guy, so the fact that I stuck it out for a whole season speaks pretty well of it...


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I watched the first season of B99, but it didn't do much for me either.
> 
> I'm not much of a sitcom guy, so the fact that I stuck it out for a whole season speaks pretty well of it...


I think maybe Samberg reminds me of a young Adam Sandler.

And I just can't take any more of Sandler's "comedy."


----------



## Unbeliever

I enjoyed a lot of the other cast of B99, but it wasn't sufficient to override my distaste of Samberg.

--Carlos V.


----------



## lambertman

Samberg was the problem for me, too. But with how much I love everything else Michael Schur has created, it seems foolish for me not to try it again this Summer.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> ABC just did a few more cancelations:
> 
> Deception, Kevin (Probably) Saves the World, Inhumans, Ten Days in the Valley, The Mayor, & The Crossing. Still no word on Agents of SHIELD.
> 
> Edit: Rise on NBC is also out


With The Crossing officially cancelled I have no desire to watch the remainder of the season, which I was on the fence about finishing anyway. Made the decision easier


----------



## cmontyburns

I was probably in the same camp about Samberg when the show first started. Indeed it took the series a while in the first season to balance his kind of antic, man-child humor with the need for his character to come across as a competent policeman. But they have. His Jake Peralta is still a big kid, but he's also warm, loyal to his squad, actually the grounded half of a terrifically funny best-buddies pairing, and in a very sweet relationship. I think he's great in this show.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> With The Crossing officially cancelled I have no desire to watch the remainder of the season, which I was on the fence about finishing anyway. Made the decision easier


This is another good example of what I was talking about earlier. We haven't yet even started watching The Crossing. It definitely sounded intriguing, so I set up a season pass, and it looks like 6 episodes recorded. But with it cancelled, I'm going to delete it without watching it. If some other network/service picks it up, I'll likely give the show a chance - it was one I was looking forward to.


----------



## Steveknj

Redoctobyr said:


> I think B99's cast is great. Andre Braugher and Terry Crews both seem perfect in their roles, to me, and both are really funny. The stoic Captain Holt can be hilarious ("Hot damn!"). And Terry loves, well, loving things, in addition to yogurt. I really liked Braugher in Last Resort, but I don't think he's wasted here.
> 
> I liked Andy Samberg from SNL, and I think his character and mannerisms are great. He and Amy are a lot of fun together.
> 
> I'm not crazy about Gina's character, but I admit it did add to the show when she returned.
> 
> And Charles just cracks me up with his weird stuff, and back-stories for things. Some of the shows running jokes are fun. Like "Nikolaj".
> 
> I'm very happy that NBC saved it, even if it turns out to just be for 1 season. Nine Nine!


Ditto. I didn't like Gina's character the first couple of seasons, but they toned her down some and she's better in the small doses they use her now. So glad this is back!


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Not quite sure I get this. Because a show was cancelled, you don't watch it? A lot of shows that are cancelled are good and every show (except the Simpsons) gets cancelled. Just because it hasn't been cancelled yet means you watch it? That is odd to me


I've been saying this for years. Why deprive yourself of something you might like. The general feeling is, that folks don't want to be duped into a cliffhanger that won't ever been solved. That said, shows like sitcoms generally don't have the type of cliffhangers where that mattered and procedurals generally don't either. I get serial type shows where the stories will continue from one episode to the next. That's why I'm not going to bother with The Crossing, even though I'm about 7 episodes in. For one, I am just sort of paying attention to it as it is. For another, the above. I was on the fence, but the cancellation made me jump off.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> So let me try to explain it again, with an example:
> Months ago I saw that there was a new show named _Deception_ coming to ABC that seemed like it could be like _The Mentalist_, which we really liked. So I set up a season pass for it, but we hadn't gotten around to watching any episodes before it was cancelled. So we have no attachment or investment in the show, so I deleted the episodes that were on the TIVo because we are not going to watch it at this point.
> 
> In contrast, if we were backed up with _Lucifer_ episodes, we would watch them even though it's been cancelled, since we really like it, and are invested in it.


But what if you might have liked it? You just deprived yourself of watching something you might have enjoyed (and yeah, I'm sure we've had this discussion before). But I do get it for certain types of shows where there's likely to be some cliffhanger that won't get resolved. For a sitcom? A procedural (self contained episode)? Why not enjoy the season. I've had shows where there was only one season and enjoyed it a lot. Terriers on FX was the classic example. Never got renewed but the show was so good I was glad I spent my time watching.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Wow, so you are probably a lot more discriminating when it comes to what you record than we are. We record anything that looks potentially interesting, so our hard drive gets quite full during parts of the year. There just aren't enough TV viewing hours for us to actually watch everything we record. Once we get into a show though, it will either fall into a "watch within a few days it was recorded" or "binge on it later".


I'm old school and tend not to binge "classic TV", only Netflix or Amazon, shows already made for binging. So it's rare that that I have a backlog of episodes. I like discussing here, and even though I'm probably not included in classic ratings, I'm sure my DVR does some sort of counting of what I watch, so if my watching helps keep a show on the air, I'm all for it. Heck even if we discuss it here and some network bigwig reads we are watching, that's gotta help  I save my binging on Netflix for summer and Holiday season for when there's nothing on. And I tend not to record stuff I have no, or little interest in. Any show I have some interest in, I'll at least watch an episode or two, fairly soon after they are aired and cut them if I didn't like them at that point.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> I record a lot of the new shows but sample them early enough to decide if I want to watch the rest. If I find that I want to watch something I "missed" there are so many (legal) ways to get them from reruns to Netflix to
> Prime to Hulu and more. I only record what I want to watch and keep my drive clean.


I'm the same. My drive is generally is less than 20% full, even at peak season when I have a lot to watch. And a lot of that is movies. Usually by the time Saturday rolls around, we have watched our week's worth of recordings. What we record is what we like to watch, so there's very little of that "I don't feel like watching that now".


----------



## nyny523

So far the only shows I watch that have been cancelled are Designated Survivor and Rise.

I will finish both.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> Maybe... maybe not.  Sometimes I'm just "meh" on a show. I don't dislike it, but I don't LOVE it. Sometimes it's a show that I used to love, but I don't love it as much as I used to anymore. But I do find it entertaining usually when I watch it, and if it's still on the air, I will let the episodes pile up in case I find myself without something to watch. Designated Survivor likely would have ended up in that bucket if it hadn't been canceled.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> I have (had) 2 seasons of Blindspot on there, although I did watch last season over the past month or so, so now I'm down to one. I have at least 2 seasons of The Blacklist (the last one I watched was the one that ended on a cliffhanger of someone being dead, maybe it's been 3 seasons). I have every episode of Empire after the first season... not sure if that's 2 or 3 seasons now.
> 
> I just finished up the last few episodes of NCIS: LA season 6 yesterday (I think we're currently at the end of season 8). I've been forcing myself lately to watch at least one episode every couple days because that one is the one that is really clogging up my TiVo (3 TB disk was creeping up towards 95% full until I deleted Designated Survivor, a bunch of The Knick that I wasn't going to finish watching because it only got recordings from season 1 when it was on HBO2 but then it put bookmarks to streaming ones for season 2 and I don't have access to those without Cinemax, and all the Hawaii 5-0 from this season because I'm never going to make it through any of those before they are on Netflix), because I pad all my Sunday recordings by an hour due to overruns. So I have 2 full seasons of 2 hour shows on there.
> 
> Hawaii 5-0 is a good example though of something that I would probably have just deleted if it wasn't on Netflix, but now I can let the streaming episodes fill up the folder instead of actual recordings, so that one hasn't gotten the boot. It feels unlikely at this point though that I'll ever get around to watching those again... I think I have 3 full season and part of a 4th in there on streaming.


If I ever get to the point where I purposely save shows for 2-3 seasons before I watch, then I REALLY don't want to watch it.....and I'll delete. I certainly don't wait for it to be cancelled to make that decision. The only times when shows pile up are when we go on vacation, or it's playoff season in baseball or hockey and I'm interested in watching those games. Even then, we generally only have 2-3 episodes saved up.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> This is another good example of what I was talking about earlier. We haven't yet even started watching The Crossing. It definitely sounded intriguing, so I set up a season pass, and it looks like 6 episodes recorded. But with it cancelled, I'm going to delete it without watching it. If some other network/service picks it up, I'll likely give the show a chance - it was one I was looking forward to.


But at least I gave it a shot. Who knows, maybe you would have liked it? That's the difference. And after the pilot I thought I might like it. When I mentioned in The Crossing thread that I was on the fence, a lot of folks came to it's rescue and enjoyed it. But I guess you'll never know.


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> If I ever get to the point where I purposely save shows for 2-3 seasons before I watch, then I REALLY don't want to watch it.....and I'll delete. I certainly don't wait for it to be cancelled to make that decision. The only times when shows pile up are when we go on vacation, or it's playoff season in baseball or hockey and I'm interested in watching those games. Even then, we generally only have 2-3 episodes saved up.


It's a carryover habit from a while back before we had Netflix and Amazon and Hulu and original programming that wasn't on network tv and decent summer programming, and the network tv would go on well defined hiatus during certain months of the year. It's not that I'm waiting for these shows to be canceled so that I can delete them. It's that I record more than I can possibly watch unless I spent 4-6 hours a night at my tv.

Back in the days of yore, this would leave me plenty of new tv to watch during the dry spells because there wasn't really any alternative programming. I still have the same habits but I've also got tons of other shows to watch on Netflix or summer series or what not. There's just so much stuff now that if it's something that I was only kinda sorta enjoying or hadn't even started at all, I don't have any problem just cutting it loose to move on to something else.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I've been saying this for years. Why deprive yourself of something you might like. The general feeling is, that folks don't want to be duped into a cliffhanger that won't ever been solved. That said, shows like sitcoms generally don't have the type of cliffhangers where that mattered and procedurals generally don't either. I get serial type shows where the stories will continue from one episode to the next. That's why I'm not going to bother with The Crossing, even though I'm about 7 episodes in. For one, I am just sort of paying attention to it as it is. For another, the above. I was on the fence, but the cancellation made me jump off.


Well you sort of answered your own question there (for some type of shows). For the other types, remember that none of us have unlimited time. No one can watch every episode of every show any more, like was theoretically possible in the distant past (if DVRs had existed back then). Therefore decisions need to be made as to what to watch, and what to not watch, and sometimes those decisions are arbitrary. If a network airs 6 episodes of a show and then cancels it (and it's not picked up by another network), unless I hear that this was somehow unique/noteworthy/spectacular, I'd rather watch something else - if I'm in the mood for whatever type of genre/show type that cancelled show is part of, then there are plenty of other shows available with good reviews (and plenty of seasons) to choose from.

There are plenty of shows that I bet my wife and I would like if we watched them. We have watched TONS of police shows, medical shows, and legal shows. Yet we don't watch _Blue Bloods_, any of the NCIS shows, nor any of the _Chicago_ shows. Maybe at some point in the future if we find ourselves running low of shows in those categories, we will check some of them out, but right now, we have enough of those types of shows and don't have the time to watch them. We did start recently watching, and continue to watch, _The Resident_ and _9-1-1_, so we do add new shows, and do start watching some soon after their first air, so it's not like we only wait for shows to be renewed before starting to watch. For some reason, we tend to be pretty good (or lucky) with new shows that we start watching soon after they come on the air - most, like _The Resident_ and _9-1-1_, seem to get renewed.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> But at least I gave it a shot. Who knows, maybe you would have liked it? That's the difference. And after the pilot I thought I might like it. When I mentioned in The Crossing thread that I was on the fence, a lot of folks came to it's rescue and enjoyed it. But I guess you'll never know.


Sure, maybe I would have liked it. But with only 6-7 episodes, unless it gets picked up somewhere else, why watch it instead of something else? What makes those 6-7 episodes of a cancelled show worthy of my time?


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> If I ever get to the point where I purposely save shows for 2-3 seasons before I watch, then I REALLY don't want to watch it.....and I'll delete.


 But maybe you would like the show. We did the above with _The Blacklist_. We wound up with dozens of episodes at some point, maybe more than 2 seasons but I don't recall exactly, and we were basically "out" of dramas to watch together. So we decided to start watching it, and wound up binge watching those episodes over the span of a week or so. Not the best show out there, but we liked it.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> It's a carryover habit from a while back before we had Netflix and Amazon and Hulu and original programming that wasn't on network tv and decent summer programming, and the network tv would go on well defined hiatus during certain months of the year. It's not that I'm waiting for these shows to be canceled so that I can delete them. It's that I record more than I can possibly watch unless I spent 4-6 hours a night at my tv.
> 
> Back in the days of yore, this would leave me plenty of new tv to watch during the dry spells because there wasn't really any alternative programming. I still have the same habits but I've also got tons of other shows to watch on Netflix or summer series or what not. There's just so much stuff now that if it's something that I was only kinda sorta enjoying, I don't have any problem just cutting it loose to move on to something else.


I get that. For me, I saved up movies on HBO (or DVD I had bought, or might rent), and we have been watching Survivor (when it was a summer show) and Big Brother. And being a big baseball fan, there is always a game to watch if there's nothing else to watch. So I've never had a shortage of stuff to watch in the summer. Now, summer viewing is even MORE crowded. Networks have made more quality TV for the summer, and of course Netflix, Amazon and so forth offers more. This summer I have Santa Clarita Diet (already half way through that, Jessica Jones and a bunch that I can't even remember I want to watch, that I will). Plus still have a ton of movies saved up.


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> I'm old school and tend not to binge "classic TV", only Netflix or Amazon, shows already made for binging. So it's rare that that I have a backlog of episodes. I like discussing here, and even though I'm probably not included in classic ratings, I'm sure my DVR does some sort of counting of what I watch, so if my watching helps keep a show on the air, I'm all for it. Heck even if we discuss it here and some network bigwig reads we are watching, that's gotta help  I save my binging on Netflix for summer and Holiday season for when there's nothing on. And I tend not to record stuff I have no, or little interest in. Any show I have some interest in, I'll at least watch an episode or two, fairly soon after they are aired and cut them if I didn't like them at that point.


I think all shows are made for binging. The first time I binge watched a show was in 1984 with St. Elsewhere. And I loved watching it that way. I would definitely prefer to watch two or more episodes of a show at a time than one a week. The only difference with the shows on Amazon, Netflix, etc is that there are no commercials. But they could easily be inserted like they do on network/cable shows.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Sure, maybe I would have liked it. But with only 6-7 episodes, unless it gets picked up somewhere else, why watch it instead of something else? What makes those 6-7 episodes of a cancelled show worthy of my time?


You'll never know. Maybe you would have loved it? Maybe it WOULD have been worth your time? Maybe it is better than anything else you're watching? Just because a network cancelled it doesn't make it something not worth watching.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> But maybe you would like the show. We did the above with _The Blacklist_. We wound up with dozens of episodes at some point, maybe more than 2 seasons but I don't recall exactly, and we were basically "out" of dramas to watch together. So we decided to start watching it, and wound up binge watching those episodes over the span of a week or so. Not the best show out there, but we liked it.


Well, I should have said, I NEVER have 2-3 seasons of a show. What that tells me, is that if I have that much saved up, I really had no desire to watch it in the first place. As i said, I generally have no more than 2-3 EPISODES of any show saved. I don't generally record stuff I intend to watch 2-3 YEARS down the road. Only movies or things like mini-series or documentaries where it's a self contained ONE and done.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> I think all shows are made for binging. The first time I binge watched a show was in 1984 with St. Elsewhere. And I loved watching it that way. I would definitely prefer to watch two or more episodes of a show at a time than one a week. The only difference with the shows on Amazon, Netflix, etc is that there are no commercials. But they could easily be inserted like they do on network/cable shows.


You must have had a lot of tapes!

I actually do see a day when Netflix and Amazon insert commercials. I think that day will be coming sooner rather than later. I remember when we first got cable and there were a LOT of the new networks that didn't have commercials. Eventually the realized they could make much more money having commercials instead of just relying on sub fees. People back then didn't think they'd pay for the privileged of watching commercials either.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> You'll never know. Maybe you would have loved it? Maybe it WOULD have been worth your time? Maybe it is better than anything else you're watching? Just because a network cancelled it doesn't make it something not worth watching.


Yep, that's possible. But the gist I picked up from the synopsis of that show gave me the sense that watching 6-7 episodes would-be like watching the first part of a movie, but then not being able to watch the rest of it.

Plus, I have no doubt that there are numerous shows that would be "worth watching", but there just isn't enough time for any one person to watch it all. So out of what is effectively and infinite supply of shows "worth watching", we have to make some choices. Not every choice is necessarily perfect, of course.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Yep, that's possible. But the gist I picked up from the synopsis of that show gave me the sense that watching 6-7 episodes would-be like watching the first part of a movie, but then not being able to watch the rest of it.
> 
> Plus, I have no doubt that there are numerous shows that would be "worth watching", but there just isn't enough time for any one person to watch it all. So out of what is effectively and infinite supply of shows "worth watching", we have to make some choices. Not every choice is necessarily perfect, of course.


True, and there are some very well loved shows that I've never seen, but mostly pre-DVR days (like The West Wing....have since only watched a couple of episodes on Netflix and realized that there no way I could ever watch 22-24 episodes of THAT many seasons...well, I like Sorkin in smaller doses, could never never binge a Sorkin show), or shows that were critical successes that I didn't like after an episode or two and just never found the time to revisit (Parks and Rec for example). But, generally if there's a show who's premise I might, I will record, watch an episode or two and decide if I want to continue watching (like The Crossing).

I know we all have different ways of watching TV. Not saying your way is right or wrong, just that it's not how I would do it.


----------



## vertigo235

It seems almost like everything is being canceled, is there any info on new shows yet or do we have to wait for that?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

vertigo235 said:


> It seems almost like everything is being canceled, is there any info on new shows yet or do we have to wait for that?


This week is Upfronts, where the networks announce their Fall schedules...


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I know we all have different ways of watching TV. Not saying your way is right or wrong, just that it's not how I would do it.


Yep, agreed, but it just seems like any time the topic comes up, you and/or Tony seem baffled that some of us delete shows we recorded but didn't watch, so I was trying to explain why I do it.

Here's something I just thought of... You said you treat your TiVo recordings differently from how you treat content from Netflix, and only have maybe 20% of the TiVo's drive filled up. I treat my TiVo more as a custom "Netflix-esque" service, with 80-98% full pretty much all the time. I long ago assumed with Netflix that I can't watch everything, and similarly I gave up trying to watch everything on my TiVo.

Instead, I try to give us the _option_ to watch a lot of things by setting up season passes for new shows that sound potentially good, but realizing that some of them will never be watched, which is true of Netflix content too. Like I told Rob, he's probably a lot more discriminating with what he records - I'll record anything that sounds remotely interesting, in case a given show achieves the status of being really unique, good, etc.

So if CBS and NBC both have new legal dramas, I may record both, but if the CBS one is generally considered better, has decent ratings, and gets renewed for season 2, while the NBC one flounders in the ratings with so-so reviews, and is yanked from the schedule mid-season, I wouldn't waste my time with the NBC one, _even knowing there is a chance that those half dozen of recorded epsiodes could be the best 6 hours of TV I had ever watched_.


----------



## series5orpremier

FOX fall TV 2018 schedule: 'Last Man Standing' and football featured in divided lineup


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Yep, agreed, but it just seems like any time the topic comes up, you and/or Tony seem baffled that some of us delete shows we recorded but didn't watch, so I was trying to explain why I do it.
> 
> Here's something I just thought of... You said you treat your TiVo recordings differently from how you treat content from Netflix, and only have maybe 20% of the TiVo's drive filled up. I treat my TiVo more as a custom "Netflix-esque" service, with 80-98% full pretty much all the time. I long ago assumed with Netflix that I can't watch everything, and similarly I gave up trying to watch everything on my TiVo.
> 
> Instead, I try to give us the _option_ to watch a lot of things by setting up season passes for new shows that sound potentially good, but realizing that some of them will never be watched, which is true of Netflix content too. Like I told Rob, he's probably a lot more discriminating with what he records - I'll record anything that sounds remotely interesting, in case a given show achieves the status of being really unique, good, etc.
> 
> So if CBS and NBC both have new legal dramas, I may record both, but if the CBS one is generally considered better, has decent ratings, and gets renewed for season 2, while the NBC one flounders in the ratings with so-so reviews, and is yanked from the schedule mid-season, I wouldn't waste my time with the NBC one, _even knowing there is a chance that those half dozen of recorded epsiodes could be the best 6 hours of TV I had ever watched_.


As I said we all have different ways to watch stuff. I tend to use my DVR more like I used my old VCR (and was one of the few people I knew who actually knew how to use the scheduling function on my VCR  ). I like watching the shows that I enjoy on a weekly basis. There are a few reasons why I do that. One, it's 50 years worth of habit. Two, it's how I watched stuff off tapes back in the day. Three, I like to come here and discuss shows, and four, I don't have to worry about being spoilered. I'm always marveled how some folks here and elsewhere need a 4 TB drive to keep all their stuff. We watch and delete and there may be the odd show I'll keep for some reason (usually a movie I might want to rewatch, or a concert that I recorded). Now, my kids watch more like you. My son will binge on a lot of shows, and keep things backed up until he has time to watch.

The only thing I never understand is deleting something just because it was cancelled having never watched the show to begin with, especially a show you might actually enjoy. In fact, if you are in the habit of recording lots of things, why not just keep it until you get around to it, even if it was cancelled?

I think it's binging where networks struggle figuring out what people like. And I've been saying that this whole process of not watching something and then just cancelling it is a self fulfilling prophecy. Shows get cancelled because people don't watch until months later, so, especially for networks that don't rely on subscriber fees as another source of revenue, not watching a show until months later means the show is going to get cancelled if everyone watched that way.


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> You must have had a lot of tapes!
> 
> I actually do see a day when Netflix and Amazon insert commercials. I think that day will be coming sooner rather than later. I remember when we first got cable and there were a LOT of the new networks that didn't have commercials. Eventually the realized they could make much more money having commercials instead of just relying on sub fees. People back then didn't think they'd pay for the privileged of watching commercials either.


I used to have tons of tapes. One for each day and for each network. And at one point I had half a dozen VCRs going. I was so glad when I started using DVRs in 2001. It made recording and watching shows so much easier than when tapes were used.


----------



## laria

BrettStah said:


> Yep, agreed, but it just seems like any time the topic comes up, you and/or Tony seem baffled that some of us delete shows we recorded but didn't watch, so I was trying to explain why I do it.
> 
> Here's something I just thought of... You said you treat your TiVo recordings differently from how you treat content from Netflix, and only have maybe 20% of the TiVo's drive filled up. I treat my TiVo more as a custom "Netflix-esque" service, with 80-98% full pretty much all the time. I long ago assumed with Netflix that I can't watch everything, and similarly I gave up trying to watch everything on my TiVo.
> 
> Instead, I try to give us the _option_ to watch a lot of things by setting up season passes for new shows that sound potentially good, but realizing that some of them will never be watched, which is true of Netflix content too. Like I told Rob, he's probably a lot more discriminating with what he records - I'll record anything that sounds remotely interesting, in case a given show achieves the status of being really unique, good, etc.
> 
> So if CBS and NBC both have new legal dramas, I may record both, but if the CBS one is generally considered better, has decent ratings, and gets renewed for season 2, while the NBC one flounders in the ratings with so-so reviews, and is yanked from the schedule mid-season, I wouldn't waste my time with the NBC one, _even knowing there is a chance that those half dozen of recorded epsiodes could be the best 6 hours of TV I had ever watched_.


BrettStah and I are pretty much TiVo twinsies.


----------



## aaronwt

vertigo235 said:


> It seems almost like everything is being canceled, is there any info on new shows yet or do we have to wait for that?


This has been going on every year since I can remember. It always sucks when a show you like gets cancelled.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> I'm the same. My drive is generally is less than 20% full, even at peak season when I have a lot to watch. And a lot of that is movies. Usually by the time Saturday rolls around, we have watched our week's worth of recordings. What we record is what we like to watch, so there's very little of that "I don't feel like watching that now".


My drive may get up to 20-25 but that is mostly because some shows are easier to binge watch to make sense of them. Krypton is one. I tend to watch comedies quickly and serial shows in bunches but I prefer to keep it clean. Many ways to find things to watch if my drive is empty.


----------



## TonyD79

BrettStah said:


> Sure, maybe I would have liked it. But with only 6-7 episodes, unless it gets picked up somewhere else, why watch it instead of something else? What makes those 6-7 episodes of a cancelled show worthy of my time?


Maybe it is just good. With your theory, you never would have watched some great TV including Firefly which is some of the best. They made many seasons of dreck like Full House. Just because it was on a long time makes it more worthy of watching?

Movies only last two hours. Why watch them? They may even have a sort of cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## laria

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe it is just good. With your theory, you never would have watched some great TV including Firefly which is some of the best. They made many seasons of dreck like Full House. Just because it was on a long time makes it more worthy of watching?
> 
> Movies only last two hours. Why watch them? They may even have a sort of cliffhanger at the end.


No one watches tv in a vacuum anymore.  Maybe he wouldn't have watched Firefly originally, but I'm sure after seeing a million positive reviews of it he might think it's worthy of going back and watching.


----------



## BrettStah

To clarify, we don't binge watch everything - far from it. It's more of my wife and I deciding if we want to watch some particular show that we like because of one or more reasons (avoiding spoilers, wanting to discuss/read about it, etc.), and if there isn't a particular show ready to be watched, then do we want to watch a drama or a comedy. Once that decision is made, we then look at the options and decide from there. We keep up with a lot of shows, especially our favorites. It's mainly the new shows that we let queue up on the drive, and then we can watch them at our convenience if we decide to watch it. And some of them we do exactly what you suggest - we will watch an episode or two and then sometimes delete it.

As far as why I delete shows we haven't watched (instead of keeping them around) - because I don't have unlimited storage or unlimited time to watch TV. I don't understand why I should give preferential treatment to cancelled *Show A* just because I happened to record the 5 episodes NBC aired before yanking it from their schedule, over *Show B*, which has earned positive word of mouth, good ratings, and was renewed for another season. Shows can be viewed from so many other sources, such as Hulu, the networks' own streaming services, etc., that if I really decided I screwed up and now want to watch Show A, I can do so. For example, _Brooklyn Nine-Nine _caught my attention recently after it was cancelled, so I'm planning on giving it another shot - so I'll be tracking it down to be able to watch the existing episodes.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe it is just good. With your theory, you never would have watched some great TV including Firefly which is some of the best. They made many seasons of dreck like Full House. Just because it was on a long time makes it more worthy of watching?


I actually referenced _Firefly _in an earlier reply to one of your posts:
Show updates: canceled, renewed, or ending


TonyD79 said:


> Movies only last two hours. Why watch them? They may even have a sort of cliffhanger at the end.


I don't watch every movie that is released either - do you watch them all? I don't have time for that. Instead, I decide which ones I'm going to watch or not, and sometimes I will find movies that I skipped initially, and wind up liking (or not).


----------



## TonyD79

BrettStah said:


> I actually referenced _Firefly _in an earlier reply to one of your posts:
> Show updates: canceled, renewed, or ending
> I don't watch every movie that is released either - do you watch them all? I don't have time for that. Instead, I decide which ones I'm going to watch or not, and sometimes I will find movies that I skipped initially, and wind up liking (or not).


But I don't record them. The basic difference is recording things you never really intend to view. As mentioned before, it made more sense before there were dozens of ways to watch programming you missed. It just seems like a form of hoarding to me except you do clean out stuff at some point.

We will continue to discuss this because I just don't get it. And I like to understand things.


----------



## TAsunder

I keep seeing hype about a "fan campaign" to "save The Expanse" but it seems pointless to me. Gathering online signatures to save a show surely has almost zero impact. Even if you gathered 500,000 signatures that's less than the number of people who were already watching the show.

Save 'The Expanse': Fan Campaign To Find New Home For Canceled SyFy Show Appears To Be Gaining Real Traction

That article even went so far as to claim a fan campaign is what saved Brooklyn 99. No it wasn't!

Furthermore, it's not like Alcon wasn't already shopping the show around. I doubt that the show loses money for Alcon. It probably lost money for SyFy who couldn't make their limited rights work for them when other companies owned the streaming rights. But I guess that does make me wonder if anyone can make money off the rates Alcon wanted.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> But I don't record them. The basic difference is recording things you never really intend to view. As mentioned before, it made more sense before there were dozens of ways to watch programming you missed. It just seems like a form of hoarding to me except you do clean out stuff at some point.


Think of it as somewhat similar to creating my own on-demand viewing service. Much how when you subscribe to Hulu or Netflix, you know you won't watch every show that they offer, I know that I won't record every show that my TiVo offers. Maybe think of what I'm doing as more of a smarter "Suggestions" feature, if the above doesn't make sense. We like police dramas, but if we just watched police dramas, we would not have time to watch other things we also like, so that means some worthy police dramas go unwatched by us. But next season, if there's a police drama or two that sound intriguing, I may record them. We may or may not get around to watching them. If not, it's because we didn't have the time or disk space for them - they didn't work their way into our list of shows we watch, possibly through no fault of their own. If we did watch them and liked them, then we'd have to NOT watch something else, and not surprisingly, we tend to like what we watch. So if _Law & Order: SVU_ gets cancelled, we may give another police show we haven't previously watched a shot to replace it.


----------



## Tony_T

lambertman said:


> Samberg was the problem for me, too. But with how much I love everything else Michael Schur has created, it seems foolish for me not to try it again this Summer.


Sanburg and the "Gina" are the 2 that turned me away somewhere in S2, but I'm willing to try again this Summer with Hulu.

...But maybe I'll pull out my DVD's of Barney Miller instead.


----------



## BrettStah

TonyD79 said:


> But I don't record them. The basic difference is recording things you never really intend to view. As mentioned before, it made more sense before there were dozens of ways to watch programming you missed. It just seems like a form of hoarding to me except you do clean out stuff at some point.


I missed the last part of the above... so I agree, there are multiple ways to watch programming that I don't have on my TiVo, and I don't just watch things on my TiVo. But if I have the space on my TiVo to have some of the "may watch" shows recorded, and then I decide to watch them, then it's simpler/easier/better to watch them from my TiVo. They're already there - no streaming required, no forced commercials to deal with, better trick play capabilities, etc. If I decide to NOT watch them, then I can just delete them and free up space for other things. (And to clarify - we aren't talking about a HUGE number of new shows that I'm recording and deleting without watching - it's probably well under 10 shows a season, and often probably 5 or fewer. And we DO watch some new shows right away... as mentioned, _The Resident_ and _9-1-1_ were both intriguing enough that we started watching them not long after their aired. We've done the same for lots of shows that we watch - we just can't do it for every new show.


----------



## RGM1138

So, what happened on The Crossing? Have all the eps aired?

If so, was there any kind of conclusion about where (when), they came from or why the future was in jeopardy?


----------



## BrettStah

RGM1138 said:


> So, what happened on The Crossing? Have all the eps aired?


Wikipedia shows 8 episodes known to exist, with 6 having already aired. Wikipedia also says episode 7 will air tonight, and episode 8 will air two weeks from today.



RGM1138 said:


> If so, was there any kind of conclusion about where (when), they came from or why the future was in jeopardy?


It's just a guess since I haven't watch any episodes, but I would bet that they wouldn't answer any major mysteries and have a nice conclusion, given it's only 8 episodes. Had it been filmed as a limited run series, like some other shows (*11/22/63*, for example), it would probably have a more satisfying conclusion.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> I get that. For me, I saved up movies on HBO (or DVD I had bought, or might rent), and we have been watching Survivor (when it was a summer show) and Big Brother. And being a big baseball fan, there is always a game to watch if there's nothing else to watch. So I've never had a shortage of stuff to watch in the summer. Now, summer viewing is even MORE crowded. Networks have made more quality TV for the summer, and of course Netflix, Amazon and so forth offers more. This summer I have Santa Clarita Diet (already half way through that, Jessica Jones and a bunch that I can't even remember I want to watch, that I will). Plus still have a ton of movies saved up.


I wouldn't exactly call Big Brother quality TV. I watch it for mindless entertainment and the discussions on TCF.


----------



## brianric

TonyD79 said:


> Movies only last two hours. Why watch them? They may even have a sort of cliffhanger at the end.


Movies that last two hours are great when stored on my iPad and watched when doing a platelet donation, which takes two hours with needles in both arms once the process starts.


----------



## hapster85

type_g said:


> Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


It was cheesy as hell, but fun to watch. Not surprised, but hate to see it go. Now to decide if I want to watch the remaining half of the unwatched episodes from this season.


----------



## RGM1138

BrettStah said:


> Wikipedia shows 8 episodes known to exist, with 6 having already aired. Wikipedia also says episode 7 will air tonight, and episode 8 will air two weeks from today.
> 
> It's just a guess since I haven't watch any episodes, but I would bet that they wouldn't answer any major mysteries and have a nice conclusion, given it's only 8 episodes. Had it been filmed as a limited run series, like some other shows (*11/22/63*, for example), it would probably have a more satisfying conclusion.


Yeah, that's why I've been holding off watching it on Hulu. I didn't want to get involved in it, only to end with everything up in the air and no questions answered.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe it is just good. With your theory, you never would have watched some great TV including Firefly which is some of the best. They made many seasons of dreck like Full House. Just because it was on a long time makes it more worthy of watching?
> 
> Movies only last two hours. Why watch them? They may even have a sort of cliffhanger at the end.


That reminds me, I have to add Firefly to the list of shows that I want to watch during the summer, assuming it's available to stream somewhere. Never watched that first time around.


----------



## jsmeeker

Steveknj said:


> That reminds me, I have to add Firefly to the list of shows that I want to watch during the summer, assuming it's available to stream somewhere. Never watched that first time around.


Totally worth it. Even if it got cancelled after one season

Just like Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> I keep seeing hype about a "fan campaign" to "save The Expanse" but it seems pointless to me. Gathering online signatures to save a show surely has almost zero impact. Even if you gathered 500,000 signatures that's less than the number of people who were already watching the show.
> 
> Save 'The Expanse': Fan Campaign To Find New Home For Canceled SyFy Show Appears To Be Gaining Real Traction
> 
> That article even went so far as to claim a fan campaign is what saved Brooklyn 99. No it wasn't!
> 
> Furthermore, it's not like Alcon wasn't already shopping the show around. I doubt that the show loses money for Alcon. It probably lost money for SyFy who couldn't make their limited rights work for them when other companies owned the streaming rights. But I guess that does make me wonder if anyone can make money off the rates Alcon wanted.


There are some other shows that a campaign actually saved the show. Usually it was because of some publicity around it. Jericho is one I can remember where it was going to be cancelled and the network decided to bring it back for one more season. So it's always worth a shot. Sometimes it may not be THE reason, but if a show is on the bubble and barely missed the cut, it might change a network's mind, at least for a season of closure.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Think of it as somewhat similar to creating my own on-demand viewing service. Much how when you subscribe to Hulu or Netflix, you know you won't watch every show that they offer, I know that I won't record every show that my TiVo offers. Maybe think of what I'm doing as more of a smarter "Suggestions" feature, if the above doesn't make sense. We like police dramas, but if we just watched police dramas, we would not have time to watch other things we also like, so that means some worthy police dramas go unwatched by us. But next season, if there's a police drama or two that sound intriguing, I may record them. We may or may not get around to watching them. If not, it's because we didn't have the time or disk space for them - they didn't work their way into our list of shows we watch, possibly through no fault of their own. If we did watch them and liked them, then we'd have to NOT watch something else, and not surprisingly, we tend to like what we watch. So if _Law & Order: SVU_ gets cancelled, we may give another police show we haven't previously watched a shot to replace it.


Like I said, it's not the fact that you record this stuff as much as you not giving any of them even a chance, after they are cancelled. Some of them might be universally considered dogs, but others might be pretty good and just not have caught on for whatever reason. But yeah, who has time to ummm...watch TV?


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> I wouldn't exactly call Big Brother quality TV. I watch it for mindless entertainment and the discussions on TCF.


Nope never did  But there's some decent summer filler that I'd call more quality than the stuff like BB, or The Gong Show (which I watch too).

Of course "quality" is a subjective term.


----------



## Steveknj

jsmeeker said:


> Totally worth it. Even if it got cancelled after one season
> 
> Just like Freaks and Geeks.


I watched a couple of episodes of F&G on IFC or Sundance a couple of years ago, and while it was originally on. Not impressed, but my HS years are more than 40 years ago!! But I got a kick over seeing some big current actors on that show playing HS kids.

I've heard so much about FF here, that I've been curious to watch it. Now I have to find a legal source to do so .


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> That reminds me, I have to add Firefly to the list of shows that I want to watch during the summer, assuming it's available to stream somewhere. Never watched that first time around.


It's available on Hulu. I just added it to My List.

Although, I have no idea when I'll be able to do a rewatch.


----------



## laria

RGM1138 said:


> It's available on Hulu. I just added it to My List.
> 
> Although, I have no idea when I'll be able to do a rewatch.


Do they have all the episodes or just the ones that aired on FOX?


----------



## cherry ghost

Steveknj said:


> Like I said, it's not the fact that you record this stuff as much as you not giving any of them even a chance, after they are cancelled. Some of them might be universally considered dogs, but others might be pretty good and just not have caught on for whatever reason. But yeah, who has time to ummm...watch TV?


To me, recording something and never watching a single episode is the same as never recording it at all.


----------



## Steveknj

RGM1138 said:


> It's available on Hulu. I just added it to My List.
> 
> Although, I have no idea when I'll be able to do a rewatch.


If Hulu is the one place it's available, guess I won't be watching after all.


----------



## RGM1138

laria said:


> Do they have all the episodes or just the ones that aired on FOX?


They have all 14 episodes listed on IMDb.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> If Hulu is the one place it's available, guess I won't be watching after all.


Why, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Steveknj

RGM1138 said:


> Why, if you don't mind me asking?


I don't have Huu and am not going to pay extra just for Firefly. Have plenty else to watch.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> I don't have Huu and am not going to pay extra just for Firefly. Have plenty else to watch.


Understood.

In my case, I've been away from home for a while, so it has become my de facto DVR.

I have the plan without commercials, so it's almost better than a recorder. I watch several shows from different networks.

And, they recently added 10 channels of HBO for $4.99 for six months, so I can watch Westworld live, if I choose.

Between Hulu and CBS All Access, I have pretty much everything that I would be recording on my TiVo.


----------



## jr461

TonyD79 said:


> But I don't record them. The basic difference is recording things you never really intend to view. As mentioned before, it made more sense before there were dozens of ways to watch programming you missed. It just seems like a form of hoarding to me except you do clean out stuff at some point.
> 
> We will continue to discuss this because I just don't get it. And I like to understand things.


For me I like knowing how things end (the way they were designed to end). This is why I don't like movies with endings left up to the viewer to interpret or when things go unanswered (even unaddressed) after investing years in a show (is the obvious example needed ). I regret having spent my time on shows like that - part of the enjoyment of each week's installment is knowing there's a payoff and realizing that payoff. When one isn't realized, whether due to cancellation or written that way, I am annoyed and consider the entire series (or movie) a waste of my time.

For example, if they pulled the Americans, which I love, right now, and I had the last 2-3 episodes unwatched, I would bail. What would be the point of watching them? While I enjoy it weekly I also know it's headed towards a payoff. It's building to something and I need to see what that is. It's not only about the ride to get there. I like the analogy Bret mentioned about a movie - would you (anyone really) watch a 2 hour movie knowing that at the 1:15 mark (or 0:48 mark, or at any point) it would abruptly stop?

Because I don't like to be left hanging, I will forego a dramatic show* if I hear of its cancellation mid-stream whether I started it or not. I want to know what happens. I do watch one season shows written to be one season so something that's not on for years is not the point.

*Stories that do not continue week to week are different and if I am enjoying them I'll stay with it even if canceled since each week is generally wrapped up.

There are new shows that seem to fit the type of shows we may like and so we'll record and watch as time allows so they can build up. If canceled we will delete. Again, what's the point? Yes, it may be enjoyable per episode but the lack of closure more than takes away that enjoyment.


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> I don't have Huu and am not going to pay extra just for Firefly. Have plenty else to watch.


You could also rent the Firefly Blu-ray Disc. or even purchase it for under $15.
https://www.amazon.com/Firefly-The-...65953&creativeASIN=B07451532Z&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## BrettStah

cherry ghost said:


> To me, recording something and never watching a single episode is the same as never recording it at all.


Yep, I'm just as baffled by their logic as they are about my logic. 

It's not like there's a fee charged to record each show... If I have the TIVo and my antenna hooked up, then everything is $0 to record. Having 80% free space on my TIVo is not a benefit to me. I'd rather 5-10% free, with the space that isn't free being filled with potential things I could decide to watch, with the acceptance that I don't have the time to watch everything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BrettStah said:


> Yep, I'm just as baffled by their logic as they are about my logic.


But if somebody disagree with me, it's not logic.

IT'S MADNESS!


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> You could also rent the Firefly Blu-ray Disc. or even purchase it for under $15.
> https://www.amazon.com/Firefly-The-...65953&creativeASIN=B07451532Z&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Nah, not worth spending extra money to watch an old show that I'm not even sure I will like. If it's on a service I already have (Amazon, Nefllix, a free channel on my Roku) then I will pass until I can get it for free somewhere (if it's on DVD, then I'll see if my library has it), I'll watch some other things.


----------



## eddyj

Steveknj said:


> that I'm not even sure I will like.


That's just crazy talk!


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> That reminds me, I have to add Firefly to the list of shows that I want to watch during the summer, assuming it's available to stream somewhere. Never watched that first time around.


Amazon has it for pay, I know.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> Nah, not worth spending extra money to watch an old show that I'm not even sure I will like. If it's on a service I already have (Amazon, Nefllix, a free channel on my Roku) then I will pass until I can get it for free somewhere (if it's on DVD, then I'll see if my library has it), I'll watch some other things.


 Check your library. Mine has it.


----------



## nyny523

I love Big Brother. I think it is awesome and look forward to it every summer.

Freaks and Geeks is fantastic - I own the series DVDs.

Ditto Firefly - own those too.


----------



## LoadStar

_Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ renewed for a 6th season:
'Marvel's Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.' Renewed For Season 6 By ABC

Edit: Season 6 will be only 13 episodes:
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Renewed for Shortened Season 6


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Wow, didn't see that coming!

Maybe now they'll finally do blu-rays for Season 4. Or 3.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Nah, not worth spending extra money to watch an old show that I'm not even sure I will like. If it's on a service I already have (Amazon, Nefllix, a free channel on my Roku) then I will pass until I can get it for free somewhere (if it's on DVD, then I'll see if my library has it), I'll watch some other things.


Can't you get a free trial subscription of Hulu and binge Firefly in a week or two?


----------



## type_g

Not sure if mentioned, I didn't see it in past few pages of off/on topic discussion but Gotham also renewed for one Final Season.


----------



## gschrock

As part of the annual cancel/renew season, and as part of my exploring the options on potentially dumping the cable tv subscription, I've been going through and building lists of what we watch and what networks the shows are on, trying to figure out where we'd be able to get it via streaming. I was astounded to find that we watch something like 16 shows on cbs (and I don't think a single one of them was canceled?). Does that officially make me old? Only 1 show on ABC, and it was cancelled. A few on nbc, and fox (although the fox ones took a hit), several on cw. Then a handful that are on cable networks.

I've also found a few curious tidbits as to streaming options - 
I could pay for season passes of every single tv show we watch via amazon and pay less than the cable portion of our cable/internet bill right now (although there were a couple shows we couldn't get that way). I'm not necessarily enamored with this idea, simply because I wouldn't want to shell out all that money in the fall to start watching the series immediately, although I could spread it out if I wanted to.

Trying to find a combination of services that actually covers what we watch is a royal pain in the neck. And none of the services adequately covers the broadcast networks in our area.

My two year comcast commitment is up in a few months, and I'm not sure I really want to stay with them, streaming picture quality is noticeably better than the crud they transmit nowadays, and their dvr is a piece of crap. (And no, while I used to use directivo's many moons ago, I have no real interest in getting back into a tivo product these days, I don't really feel the economics of it make sense anymore.)

(Oh, and I'm one of those that at least back when I had my hr44 with 3tb of space would stockpile episodes, and if the show was cancelled before I watched it, I'd delete it. I recognize that maybe I could be missing something I'd like, but the reality is, I find it hard enough to find the time to watch shows that haven't been canceled, so it's a time saving issue for me. I'm never at the point where I don't have something to watch, so losing that show doesn't particularly hurt me. Course, that practice largely went out the window because the comcast piece of crap dvr didn't have the space to keep enough stuff recorded anyways. Now, if I've been actively watching a show, I'll generally finish it even if it's been canceled, although that's not a given, there are some shows where I was already losing interest in that if they're canceled to me that just makes me feel relieved that I don't really need to care enough to finish it - Designated survivor might be one of those shows, I've found this season to be utterly dull.)


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Can't you get a free trial subscription of Hulu and binge Firefly in a week or two?


I could, sure, if I wanted to watch it badly enough. Do you have to give them a CC when you sign up for the trial? If that's the case, then I'm not going to bother, because that will force me and my aging brain to have to actually cancel it. Yeah, I'm also lazy and don't want to hassle going through the cancellation exercise. Like I said I don't want to watch it badly enough to go out of my way to do so. If it exists for free on something I already have, then I'll give it a whirl. Some much else to watch


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> Not sure if mentioned, I didn't see it in past few pages of off/on topic discussion but Gotham also renewed for one Final Season.


I'm glad about Gotham. I was hoping it would finish with the first appearance of Bruce as Batman. I think that's where it will ultimately end.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gschrock said:


> As part of the annual cancel/renew season, and as part of my exploring the options on potentially dumping the cable tv subscription, I've been going through and building lists of what we watch and what networks the shows are on, trying to figure out where we'd be able to get it via streaming. I was astounded to find that we watch something like 16 shows on cbs (and I don't think a single one of them was canceled?). Does that officially make me old? Only 1 show on ABC, and it was cancelled. A few on nbc, and fox (although the fox ones took a hit), several on cw. Then a handful that are on cable networks.
> 
> I've also found a few curious tidbits as to streaming options -
> I could pay for season passes of every single tv show we watch via amazon and pay less than the cable portion of our cable/internet bill right now (although there were a couple shows we couldn't get that way). I'm not necessarily enamored with this idea, simply because I wouldn't want to shell out all that money in the fall to start watching the series immediately, although I could spread it out if I wanted to.
> 
> Trying to find a combination of services that actually covers what we watch is a royal pain in the neck. And none of the services adequately covers the broadcast networks in our area.
> 
> My two year comcast commitment is up in a few months, and I'm not sure I really want to stay with them, streaming picture quality is noticeably better than the crud they transmit nowadays, and their dvr is a piece of crap. (And no, while I used to use directivo's many moons ago, I have no real interest in getting back into a tivo product these days, I don't really feel the economics of it make sense anymore.)
> 
> (Oh, and I'm one of those that at least back when I had my hr44 with 3tb of space would stockpile episodes, and if the show was cancelled before I watched it, I'd delete it. I recognize that maybe I could be missing something I'd like, but the reality is, I find it hard enough to find the time to watch shows that haven't been canceled, so it's a time saving issue for me. I'm never at the point where I don't have something to watch, so losing that show doesn't particularly hurt me. Course, that practice largely went out the window because the comcast piece of crap dvr didn't have the space to keep enough stuff recorded anyways. Now, if I've been actively watching a show, I'll generally finish it even if it's been canceled, although that's not a given, there are some shows where I was already losing interest in that if they're canceled to me that just makes me feel relieved that I don't really need to care enough to finish it - Designated survivor might be one of those shows, I've found this season to be utterly dull.)


You would probably really benefit from checking out this Live TV Streaming guide put together by one of our TCF members.

The best part of that guide is their Service Matchmaker where you put in the channels you want and it will tell you the best service to get your preferred channels.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

this link is updated daily with all cancellations and renewals !

TV Series Tracker: Renewed and Canceled


----------



## laria

gschrock said:


> I was astounded to find that we watch something like 16 shows on cbs (and I don't think a single one of them was canceled?). Does that officially make me old?


If it does, I have been old for a long time.  CBS has consistently been my most watched network for years.


----------



## BrettStah

laria said:


> If it does, I have been old for a long time.  CBS has consistently been my most watched network for years.


I guess I'm not as old as I thought then! I'm only seeing 4 season passes for primetime CBS shows. Add in football, late night, and news and it is probably 7-8.


----------



## vertigo235

tivoknucklehead said:


> this link is updated daily with all cancellations and renewals !
> 
> TV Series Tracker: Renewed and Canceled


The second slide has lost in space as canceled, but then it says.

"One month after it brought the Robinson family back to TV, Netflix picked up a second season of "Lost in Space.""


----------



## forecheck

Don't think this has been mentioned, but Celebrity Big Brother will get a second season

Celebrity Big Brother will return to CBS, but when?


----------



## spartanstew

RGM1138 said:


> I think maybe Samberg reminds me of a young Adam Sandler.
> 
> And I just can't take any more of Sandler's "comedy."


Sandler can't hold Samberg's jock.



jsmeeker said:


> Totally worth it. Even if it got cancelled after one season
> 
> Just like Freaks and Geeks.


Eh, I didn't like Firefly or Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## TAsunder

This Firefly situation is out of hand. Can we just start a GoFundMe to buy @Steveknj a Blu-ray copy? I'm in for $1


----------



## series5orpremier

forecheck said:


> Celebrity Big Brother will return to CBS, but when?


As soon as a new supply of celebrities becomes washed-up has-beens, or until CBS slaps the label "celebrity" on previously washed-up has-beens, whichever comes first.


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> As soon as a new supply of celebrities becomes washed-up has-beens, or until CBS slaps the label "celebrity" on previously washed-up has-beens, whichever comes first.


Since Omarosa was such a big part of season 1, season 2 may be whenever Stormy Daniels (or other high profile pick) is available.


----------



## getbak

series5orpremier said:


> As soon as a new supply of celebrities becomes washed-up has-beens, or until CBS slaps the label "celebrity" on previously washed-up has-beens, whichever comes first.


Using the standard they used last season, I think there's an unlimited supply of "celebrities" available to them.



realityboy said:


> Since Omarosa was such a big part of season 1, season 2 may be whenever Stormy Daniels (or other high profile pick) is available.


Oh yes, Daniels. You know she'll be at the top of their list.


----------



## series5orpremier

I think they should do an all-porn star edition.


----------



## mtnagel

aaronwt said:


> I used to have tons of tapes. One for each day and for each network. And at one point I had half a dozen VCRs going.


Everyone else just ignore this? 6 VCR's? 

And I'm assuming you knew how to set the clock and actually program it too  My grandpa used to just hit record on the channel of the show he wanted to record when he was leaving the house and knew he'd miss something and then just FF to the show when he came back 


gschrock said:


> we watch something like 16 shows on cbs (and I don't think a single one of them was canceled?). Does that officially make me old?


Survey say... Yes.

Pretty sure the only thing we (really me) watch on CBS is 60 Minutes, but I guess that alone could make me old. It's a Sinclair station so I actively avoid the local news and none of their shows appeal to me. My parents probably watch 50% of the shows on CBS.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

At the moment, not counting news I have 2 1Ps for CBS...Elementary and Salvation.


----------



## TonyD79

TAsunder said:


> This Firefly situation is out of hand. Can we just start a GoFundMe to buy @Steveknj a Blu-ray copy? I'm in for $1


I'll chip in for a library card. $0.00 pledge right here!


----------



## cmontyburns

Steveknj said:


> I could, sure, if I wanted to watch it badly enough.


At one point I tried to watch Firefly given the small but very dedicated fan love for it. I didn't like it enough to bother finishing. I also tried the movie (and did finish that), but shrugged. You have my permission to skip.


----------



## astrohip

CBS... eight shows, but two were just cancelled, Living Biblically (yes, I was one of their three viewers) and Superior Donuts. Neither of those were heart-breakers to lose, like Lucifer was.

But I'm confident I'll add a couple new CBS shows, I always do.


----------



## brianric

LoadStar said:


> _Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._ renewed for a 6th season:
> 'Marvel's Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.' Renewed For Season 6 By ABC


http://deadline.com/2018/05/marvels-agents-of-s-h-i-e-l-d-renewed-season-6-abc-1202380724/
yes



> Edit: Season 6 will be only 13 episodes:
> Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Renewed for Shortened Season 6


Boo.


----------



## laria

Let's see, on CBS, I watch:

Survivor
The Amazing Race
Elementary
Madam Secretary
The Big Bang Theory
Young Sheldon
Bull
SEAL Team
NCIS
NCIS: LA
NCIS: New Orleans

They are not quite at BIH levels like FOX, but I'm still bitter about some of my shows that got canceled, like Limitless and Jericho.


----------



## mattack

Highest-Rated Canceled or Ending TV Shows of 2017-18 Season (Photos)

11 Lowest-Rated TV Shows of the 2017-18 Season That Have Been Renewed&#8230; So Far (Photos)


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> CBS... eight shows, but two were just cancelled, Living Biblically (yes, I was one of their three viewers) and Superior Donuts. Neither of those were heart-breakers to lose, like Lucifer was.


I forgot if I've ever asked -- have you or anybody else seen the play that Superior Donuts was based on? Based on the Wikipedia, it was very different/way more serious.


----------



## cmontyburns

laria said:


> Let's see, on CBS, I watch:


I, on the other hand, watch 0 things on CBS.

I actually watch less and less TV over time.

I watch only one thing on ABC (Modern Family, which, as I posted in a thread about that show recently, it turns out I mostly hate-watch now).

On NBC, I watch one thing too (The Good Place), although it will go to two when Brooklyn 99 lands there next year.

On Fox, I watch four things (Simpsons, Brooklyn, New Girl, Last Man on Earth), although that will be one thing in a week, since Brooklyn will air its network finale, and the latter two shows are done.

Turns out I watch the most things on the CW: iZombie, Flash, Arrow, Jane the Virgin, Black Lightning, and Penn & Teller. In truth, though, while I have recorded the entire season of Arrow, I've not watched any of it and probably won't. I am also a half-dozen episodes behind on Flash, and feeling pretty so-so about finishing it. And Penn & Teller is summer-only show.

And on FX, I watch The Americans. Which is almost done forever.

13 shows overall. 3 of them dead or almost dead, one of them a seasonal show, two of them not really being watched actively.

I don't watch a lot of TV.


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> Highest-Rated Canceled or Ending TV Shows of 2017-18 Season (Photos)
> 
> 11 Lowest-Rated TV Shows of the 2017-18 Season That Have Been Renewed&#8230; So Far (Photos)


I like that Brooklyn 99 made both lists.


----------



## Beryl

Steveknj said:


> I could, sure, if I wanted to watch it badly enough. Do you have to give them a CC when you sign up for the trial? If that's the case, then I'm not going to bother, because that will force me and my aging brain to have to actually cancel it. Yeah, I'm also lazy and don't want to hassle going through the cancellation exercise. Like I said I don't want to watch it badly enough to go out of my way to do so. If it exists for free on something I already have, then I'll give it a whirl. Some much else to watch


Don't bother. Watching it will just piss you off. (Why the §£€?! did they cancel it?) Just watch Serenity- the movie - and call it a day.


----------



## TonyD79

cmontyburns said:


> At one point I tried to watch Firefly given the small but very dedicated fan love for it. I didn't like it enough to bother finishing. I also tried the movie (and did finish that), but shrugged. You have my permission to skip.


Or permission to record and delete.


----------



## Steveknj

Beryl said:


> Don't bother. Watching it will just piss you off. (Why the §£€?! did they cancel it?) Just watch Serenity- the movie - and call it a day.


I wonder if there are people who just recorded it to their DVR and when it was cancelled didn't bother watching?


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> I forgot if I've ever asked -- have you or anybody else seen the play that Superior Donuts was based on? Based on the Wikipedia, it was very different/way more serious.


No, but about last night's season series finale...


Spoiler: spoilers for Superior Donuts episode



It seemed like they knew it was ending. The shop is sold. Not sure what next season would have brought us?


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> If it does, I have been old for a long time.  CBS has consistently been my most watched network for years.


You guys must be ancient! On CBS, I only watch, let me check...

Never mind.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

vertigo235 said:


> The second slide has lost in space as canceled, but then it says.
> 
> "One month after it brought the Robinson family back to TV, Netflix picked up a second season of "Lost in Space.""


I noticed that too, a rare screw up. The site is very good though


----------



## laria

eddyj said:


> You guys must be ancient! On CBS, I only watch, let me check...
> 
> Never mind.


I don't get the old people thing for CBS anymore. I mean, I guess I know NCIS and maybe Blue Bloods are popular amongst that segment, but the other shows don't really seem like old people shows to me?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

laria said:


> I don't get the old people thing for CBS anymore. I mean, I guess I know NCIS and maybe Blue Bloods are popular amongst that segment, but the other shows don't really seem like old people shows to me?


That's exactly what an old person would say...


----------



## laria




----------



## nyny523

On CBS, I watch Blue Bloods, Madam Secretary, Bull, Survivor and Big Brother.

AND GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## jsmeeker

I was watching Two Broke Girls on CBS. But then that got cancelled. Also, Supergirl started there. But then moved. Right now, my only CBS show is "CBS Sunday Morning"

:|

Edit: Oh. Late Show with Stephen Colbert too. Forgot about that. Probably because I rarely actually watch it.


----------



## TAsunder

Can't remember the last time I watched CBS. I do watch "The Good Fight" using the app, though. I was frankly shocked to see that Madam Secretary was even on still. I only know it as the show that used to clog up my DVR when I was trying to watch The Good Wife but there was an NFL issue.


----------



## aaronwt

gschrock said:


> As part of the annual cancel/renew season, and as part of my exploring the options on potentially dumping the cable tv subscription, I've been going through and building lists of what we watch and what networks the shows are on, trying to figure out where we'd be able to get it via streaming. I was astounded to find that we watch something like 16 shows on cbs (and I don't think a single one of them was canceled?). Does that officially make me old? Only 1 show on ABC, and it was cancelled. A few on nbc, and fox (although the fox ones took a hit), several on cw. Then a handful that are on cable networks.
> 
> I've also found a few curious tidbits as to streaming options -
> I could pay for season passes of every single tv show we watch via amazon and pay less than the cable portion of our cable/internet bill right now (although there were a couple shows we couldn't get that way). I'm not necessarily enamored with this idea, simply because I wouldn't want to shell out all that money in the fall to start watching the series immediately, although I could spread it out if I wanted to.
> 
> Trying to find a combination of services that actually covers what we watch is a royal pain in the neck. And none of the services adequately covers the broadcast networks in our area.
> 
> My two year comcast commitment is up in a few months, and I'm not sure I really want to stay with them, streaming picture quality is noticeably better than the crud they transmit nowadays, and their dvr is a piece of crap. (And no, while I used to use directivo's many moons ago, I have no real interest in getting back into a tivo product these days, I don't really feel the economics of it make sense anymore.)
> 
> (Oh, and I'm one of those that at least back when I had my hr44 with 3tb of space would stockpile episodes, and if the show was cancelled before I watched it, I'd delete it. I recognize that maybe I could be missing something I'd like, but the reality is, I find it hard enough to find the time to watch shows that haven't been canceled, so it's a time saving issue for me. I'm never at the point where I don't have something to watch, so losing that show doesn't particularly hurt me. Course, that practice largely went out the window because the comcast piece of crap dvr didn't have the space to keep enough stuff recorded anyways. Now, if I've been actively watching a show, I'll generally finish it even if it's been canceled, although that's not a given, there are some shows where I was already losing interest in that if they're canceled to me that just makes me feel relieved that I don't really need to care enough to finish it - Designated survivor might be one of those shows, I've found this season to be utterly dull.)


I do this every year and every year it would cost me two times as much or more to watch the same content I watch now. Since my cable, GigE internet, and phone service is so inexpensive as part of a bundle.


----------



## Steveknj

Outside of maybe Madame Sec'y, I'm not sure if I watch any CBS shows that skew to an older audience. I watch the three reality shows (BB, TAR, Survivor) and YS, and TBBT. Occasionally I watch Man With a Plan and Superior Donuts (ok, maybe that skews old too, because of Judd Hirsch).


----------



## Jonathan_S

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if there are people who just recorded it to their DVR and when it was cancelled didn't bother watching?


I still have 3 episodes on my TiVo (though not from the original airing; that TiVo is long gone) just for the 3 different TV-only voice-over intros.


----------



## madscientist

Madame Secretary is one of my favorites still. I hope it continues for as long as possible: it's still generating interesting plots IMO. I'd be slightly surprised if Madame Secretary really skews to a much older demographic but maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe it depends on what you mean by "older" .

Other than that on CBS I watch Survivor, TAR, TBBT, Elementary, and Mom. And I almost always watch at least part of Colbert (the next day).

Also Young Sheldon sometimes, Criminal Minds sometimes, Instinct sometimes. By "sometimes" I mean I record them and if I don't get around to watching them in a week or so I delete them unwatched. I'm not interested any of the NCIS/CSI franchises, or anything Kevin James is in, has been in, or will ever be in.


----------



## series5orpremier

I’m disappointed that more of my shows didn’t get cancelled. I watch too much and I don’t have the will power to quit on my own.


----------



## aaronwt

madscientist said:


> Madame Secretary is one of my favorites still. I hope it continues for as long as possible: it's still generating interesting plots IMO. I'd be slightly surprised if Madame Secretary really skews to a much older demographic but maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe it depends on what you mean by "older" .
> 
> Other than that on CBS I watch Survivor, TAR, TBBT, Elementary, and Mom. And I almost always watch at least part of Colbert (the next day).
> 
> Also Young Sheldon sometimes, Criminal Minds sometimes, Instinct sometimes. By "sometimes" I mean I record them and if I don't get around to watching them in a week or so I delete them unwatched. I'm not interested any of the NCIS/CSI franchises, or anything Kevin James is in, has been in, or will ever be in.


Like most CBS shows, Madam Secretary also skews old. As in out of the 18 to 49 age group. It is one of the shows I really enjoy watching each week. But then I am also in that older skewing group too.

The most recent episode has around 6 millions viewers. But only a .6 rating/3 share in the 18 to 49 age group. Which is pretty low.


----------



## DevdogAZ

laria said:


> I don't get the old people thing for CBS anymore. I mean, I guess I know NCIS and maybe Blue Bloods are popular amongst that segment, but the other shows don't really seem like old people shows to me?


The primary reason CBS has the reputation of being an "old people's station" is because of all the formulaic procedural shows they air. Those are perfect for the casual viewer who may not catch every episode and doesn't have to remember what happened last week. CBS has a ton of those:
NCIS
NCIS: LA
Blue Bloods
Hawaii Five-0
Criminal Minds
SWAT
Seal Team
Code Black
Madam Secretary
Elementary
Scorpion
Bull
MacGyver
Wisdom of the Crowd

Plus Superior Donuts, 9JKL, and Me, Myself and I were all sitcoms that played (at least somewhat) to an older crowd.


----------



## laria

Oh well, I guess I'm just helping their 18-49 demo then.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> The primary reason CBS has the reputation of being an "old people's station" is because of all the formulaic procedural shows they air. Those are perfect for the casual viewer who may not catch every episode and doesn't have to remember what happened last week. CBS has a ton of those:
> NCIS
> NCIS: LA
> Blue Bloods
> Hawaii Five-0
> Criminal Minds
> SWAT
> Seal Team
> Code Black
> Madam Secretary
> Elementary
> Scorpion
> Bull
> MacGyver
> Wisdom of the Crowd
> 
> Plus Superior Donuts, 9JKL, and Me, Myself and I were all sitcoms that played (at least somewhat) to an older crowd.


And most of those shows fall into the traditional TV Drama genres of Crime, Medical and Law. Madame Secretary is a political show but still has a lot of the elements of a crime or law drama. Look at the above list and they all fit that profile. And most of their sitcoms are traditional 3 camera, laughtrack/live audience types (YS is an exception). Thinking back to the 1970s, they were on the cutting edge with so many sitcoms that it almost seems dull and stated what they do now.

I lean more to NBC and ABC than I do to CBS. NBC shows tend to be more quirky, and ABC comedies tend to be a bit more droll or younger skewing. And I'm OUT of the demo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Now you've got me curious. My shows by network (scripted shows only):

CW: 8
Syfy: 7
HBO: 7
AMC: 5
FX: 4
USA: 4
NBC: 4
CBS: 3
ABC: 3 (although 2 are ending)
Freeform: 2
Fox: 2
BBCA: 2
TNT: 1
FXX: 1
TBS: 1


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> The primary reason CBS has the reputation of being an "old people's station" is because of all the formulaic procedural shows they air. Those are perfect for the casual viewer who may not catch every episode and doesn't have to remember what happened last week. CBS has a ton of those:
> NCIS
> NCIS: LA
> Blue Bloods
> Hawaii Five-0
> Criminal Minds
> SWAT
> Seal Team
> Code Black
> Madam Secretary
> Elementary
> Scorpion
> Bull
> MacGyver
> Wisdom of the Crowd
> 
> Plus Superior Donuts, 9JKL, and Me, Myself and I were all sitcoms that played (at least somewhat) to an older crowd.


Hell, once the domain of young people, even the Simpsons now skews to an older crowd. They grew old watching it.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Now you've got me curious. My shows by network (scripted shows only):
> 
> CW: 8
> Syfy: 7
> HBO: 7
> AMC: 5
> FX: 4
> USA: 4
> NBC: 4
> CBS: 3
> ABC: 3 (although 2 are ending)
> Freeform: 2
> Fox: 2
> BBCA: 2
> TNT: 1
> FXX: 1
> TBS: 1


CW may be the only one of the broadcast networks I have ZERO SP set up. Just nothing I'm interested in on that network. I'll have to tally my list when I get home tonight. I'm thinking that my list probably has a lot of NBC and ABC


----------



## laria

Let's see, for me total for scripted shows, although I'm not sure entirely where at least one show falls (Silicon Valley). I put it in drama since it's not really a comedy in the traditional sense. 

Comedy:

ABC - 2
CBS - 2
NBC - 2

Drama:

ABC - 7 (1 ending, 2 canceled)
CBS - 9 (1 canceled)
NBC - 8 (1 canceled)
FOX - 4
TNT - 1
BBCA - 1
HBO - 2

I didn't really lose too much this year. Scandal is ending and then Designated Survivor, Quantico, Wisdom of the Crowd, and The Brave got the boot.

It's funny, I used to watch a ton of shows on the CW but have nothing anymore. We lost interest in Arrow and The Flash. I never started Supernatural at the beginning and now it's too daunting. I do have The 100, Riverdale, and iZombie on my Netflix list, though. There's also 5 comedies (2 ABC, 1 CBS, 1 NBC, and 1 FOX) that I am meaning to give a shot over the summer to see if they get added.


----------



## sharkster

I don't watch anything on the CW channel, either.

I never knew that CBS is the 'old people' network.  I watch half a dozen sitcoms on CBS and then there is the Late Show w/Colbert.

Looks like (prime time) I watch more shows on ABC, then NBC, then CBS. Cable and Premium Cable, however, have the majority by a huge number. I always like to have a handful, or more, sitcoms in my repertoire. I have varied interests beyond that, but there just must be some sitcoms for me, also.


----------



## justen_m

DevdogAZ said:


> The primary reason CBS has the reputation of being an "old people's station" is because of all the formulaic procedural shows they air. Those are perfect for the casual viewer who may not catch every episode and doesn't have to remember what happened last week. CBS has a ton of those:
> NCIS
> NCIS: LA
> Blue Bloods
> Hawaii Five-0
> Criminal Minds
> SWAT
> Seal Team
> Code Black
> Madam Secretary
> Elementary
> Scorpion
> Bull
> MacGyver
> Wisdom of the Crowd





laria said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm just helping their 18-49 demo then.


Guess I'm helping their 18-49 demo too. I watch every one of those, except Code Black. What's up DevdogAZ? Getting senile in your old age?  You left out NCIS: New Orleans. Two hour season finale tonight! Seriously, how can one not watch? It stars Scott Bakula! Quantum Leap!

Do I watch old? I also watch all the superhero shows on the CW, plus iZombie and The 100. Plus Survivor and TAR on CBS.

Admittedly, I am six episodes behind on SWAT. The cast just has no chemistry. I might drop it. I almost dropped H5-0, but it is between MacGyver and Blue Bloods, plus I think the swap out of two cast members has made it better.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

my TV viewing has changed drastically in the past 5 years. I have 65 onepasses for shows currently on the air or on streaming sites. 30 of the 65 are Netflix, Hulu or Amazon Prime shows, and probably at least that many are streaming shows that have ended that I dropped the onepass. 5 years ago the only streaming shows I watched were House of cards and Lillehammer

less than 10 shows are CBS, ABC or NBC shows

and I love rewatching whole complete seasons of shows from years ago that I have forgotten most of the episodes. I watched all 9 years of Dynasty, all of Everwood, all of Dawsons Creek. good stuff !


----------



## realityboy

While CBS is older skewing, all network TV is trending that way. (FTR, I watch 5 on CBS, Big Brother, Survivor, Amazing Race, Mom, & Big Bang).


----------



## nyny523

I am old, but I loves me some CW shows - Crazy Ex Girlfriend, Jane the Virgin, Riverdale - all SO good!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

justen_m said:


> Guess I'm helping their 18-49 demo too. I watch every one of those, except Code Black. What's up DevdogAZ? Getting senile in your old age?  You left out NCIS: New Orleans. Two hour season finale tonight! Seriously, how can one not watch? It stars Scott Bakula! Quantum Leap!


Honestly, I didn't realize that show was still on. For some reason, I thought it got canceled after a couple seasons. All those procedurals just run together for me. I don't watch any of them so I can't tell them apart.


----------



## aaronwt

I read that they were shopping Designated Survivor around. So it's possible it could end up somewhere else.


----------



## sharkster

aaronwt said:


> I read that they were shopping Designated Survivor around. So it's possible it could end up somewhere else.


I've never watched that show, but I really like that this is a 'thing' now.  Having Bklyn99 picked up (and so fast!) was a thrill for me.


----------



## Peter000

I'm old and I watch old-skewing shows. THERE. I said it.

When I was a kid, my dad watched the original Hawaii 5-0. Now I'm watching the new version. I'm turning into my dad.


----------



## brianric

Peter000 said:


> I'm old and I watch old-skewing shows. THERE. I said it.
> 
> When I was a kid, my dad watched the original Hawaii 5-0. Now I'm watching the new version. I'm turning into my dad.


Your last comment made me smile. When I was in my late 30ies I use to tease my dad cutting coupons out of the newspaper. My comment to him was "it that's all old people have to do is cut coupons out of the newspaper." Every where I go now I say senior's discount please. I look in the mirror now and say hi dad. The older I get the more I'm getting like my dad, but I'm not going to vote Republican.


----------



## Peter000

brianric said:


> I look in the mirror now and say hi dad.


I don't look like my dad at all, but have his mannerisms, and all the aches and pains he used to complain about.


----------



## sharkster

brianric said:


> Your last comment made me smile. When I was in my late 30ies I use to tease my dad cutting coupons out of the newspaper. My comment to him was "it that's all old people have to do is cut coupons out of the newspaper." Every where I go now I say senior's discount please. I look in the mirror now and say hi dad. The older I get the more I'm getting like my dad, but I'm not going to vote Republican.


Well, there does have to be a line! 

I remember (somewhat) being young and hearing all the stuff 'old' people would say and I would think - good grief, old people say the weirdest stuff. Yeah, well - it was mostly all right on. Now I have to chuckle about it when I remember thinking that old people were so full of it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> I read that they were shopping Designated Survivor around. So it's possible it could end up somewhere else.


Every producer wants to shop their cancelled show around and find a new buyer. But it's very rare that this succeeds. It was more common a few years ago when the streaming services were trying to build their libraries (Community, The Mindy Project, Arrested Development, Longmire, etc.). But now that most streaming outlets are producing their own originals, it's not going to be very common anymore. And with the trend toward vertical integration, it's going to be hard to find a network that wants to air a low-rated castoff that they don't have an ownership stake in.


----------



## TAsunder

laria said:


> Let's see, for me total for scripted shows, although I'm not sure entirely where at least one show falls (Silicon Valley). I put it in drama since it's not really a comedy in the traditional sense.


Wow. There is zero question to me that Silicon Valley is firmly in the comedy category. Are you sure that's the show you were thinking of?


----------



## hefe

series5orpremier said:


> I'm disappointed that more of my shows didn't get cancelled. I watch too much and I don't have the will power to quit on my own.


I actually often feel the same.


----------



## spartanstew

sharkster said:


> I don't watch anything on the CW channel, either.


I don't think I ever have. But, in fairness, I've never been a teenage girl.


----------



## sharkster

spartanstew said:


> I don't think I ever have. But, in fairness, I've never been a teenage girl.


I've been a teenage girl, but there was no CW channel then.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> The primary reason CBS has the reputation of being an "old people's station" is because of all the formulaic procedural shows they air. Those are perfect for the casual viewer who may not catch every episode and doesn't have to remember what happened last week.


That, and because they really do draw more people in the older demographic than any other network. As a consequence, they program to it.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> Every producer wants to shop their cancelled show around and find a new buyer. But it's very rare that this succeeds. It was more common a few years ago when the streaming services were trying to build their libraries (Community, The Mindy Project, Arrested Development, Longmire, etc.). But now that most streaming outlets are producing their own originals, it's not going to be very common anymore. And with the trend toward vertical integration, it's going to be hard to find a network that wants to air a low-rated castoff that they don't have an ownership stake in.


You may have heard Sepinwall say in his podcast this week that the one thing he didn't like about Brooklyn 99 going to NBC is that it would start a new round of "maybe X will pick up my favorite show" among fans of canceled series. There was a brief window when this was kind of a thing, but as you say, those days are gone. Brooklyn was a bit of a special case and the stars had to align perfectly for it to happen.


----------



## mtnagel

brianric said:


> Your last comment made me smile. When I was in my late 30ies I use to tease my dad cutting coupons out of the newspaper. My comment to him was "it that's all old people have to do is cut coupons out of the newspaper." Every where I go now I say senior's discount please. I look in the mirror now and say hi dad. The older I get the more I'm getting like my dad, but I'm not going to vote Republican.


My gf would say I'm like my dad but I don't see it - I don't cut coupons, I add them to my Kroger app. Big difference.


----------



## ADG

Maybe someone should start a thread where we can post which shows were renewed or cancelled?


----------



## realityboy

aaronwt said:


> I read that they were shopping Designated Survivor around. So it's possible it could end up somewhere else.


'Designated Survivor': Netflix Eyes Thriller Drama Series After ABC Cancellation


----------



## bicker

realityboy said:


> While CBS is older skewing, all network TV is trending that way. (FTR, I watch 5 on CBS, Big Brother, Survivor, Amazing Race, Mom, & Big Bang).
> 
> View attachment 34420


Too bad that article doesn't nap that data against the truly important statistic, revenue.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> You may have heard Sepinwall say in his podcast this week that the one thing he didn't like about Brooklyn 99 going to NBC is that it would start a new round of "maybe X will pick up my favorite show" among fans of canceled series. There was a brief window when this was kind of a thing, but as you say, those days are gone. Brooklyn was a bit of a special case and the stars had to align perfectly for it to happen.


Busted.  What I typed was basically a summary of what Sepinwall said in the podcast.


----------



## Peter000

ADG said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread where we can post which shows were renewed or cancelled?


You can always start one yourself.


----------



## Peter000

spartanstew said:


> I don't think I ever have. But, in fairness, I've never been a teenage girl.


----------



## hefe

ADG said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread where we can post which shows were renewed or cancelled?


If all you want is a list, there's plenty of places to get that... Renewed and Canceled TV Shows 2018 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News

Discussion is the nature of a discussion forum.


----------



## laria

TAsunder said:


> Wow. There is zero question to me that Silicon Valley is firmly in the comedy category. Are you sure that's the show you were thinking of?


It's kind of a dramedy? I don't know, it felt weird to call it a comedy because it has a really different feel to it than something on network tv.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

laria said:


> It's kind of a dramedy? I don't know, it felt weird to call it a comedy because it has a really different feel to it than something on network tv.


It's part of a subset of sitcoms that have become mildly popular in recent years (Arrested Development may be the most prominent example). Shot like a drama, but written like a comedy.


----------



## hefe

I say outright comedy. It's hilarious.


----------



## TonyD79

hefe said:


> I say outright comedy. It's hilarious.


Comedy. It is satire. Satire is comedy.

As for "older" shows. I am old (60), therefore, anything I watch, by definition, is an "older" show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And this discussion is final proof that comedies HAVE to have studio audiences or laugh tracks. Because otherwise, people won't know they're comedies.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And this discussion is final proof that comedies HAVE to have studio audiences or laugh tracks. Because otherwise, people won't know they're comedies.


I always hear laughter when I watch Silicon Valley. But it ain't coming from the tv. "Viewed in front of a non-studio audience."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

_Agents of SHIELD_'s Final Season Won't Air Until Next Summer, But There May Be a Great Reason for That


----------



## realityboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _Agents of SHIELD_'s Final Season Won't Air Until Next Summer, But There May Be a Great Reason for That


Headline's a bit presumptuous. ABC has stated that it may not be the last season.


----------



## series5orpremier

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _Agents of SHIELD_'s Final Season Won't Air Until Next Summer, But There May Be a Great Reason for That


I suspected as much. I knew with the one year turnaround time on the next Avengers movie,


Spoiler



whatever they call it, effectively makes it Infinity War Part 2


 and the SHIELD renewal and it's financial terms may have once again tied it into movie promotions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

series5orpremier said:


> I suspected as much. I knew with the one year turnaround time on the next Avengers movie,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> whatever they call it, effectively makes it Infinity War Part 2
> 
> 
> and the SHIELD renewal and it's financial terms may have once again tied it into movie promotions.


Although that wouldn't be much of a promotion, since the movie will already have been out for a while when SHIELD comes back.

It might be more a matter of getting SHIELD out of the movies' way...i.e., letting SHIELD not have to deal with the movies at all, since presumably by the time the next season airs


Spoiler



the Big Changes of the last Avengers movie will have been undone by the next one.


----------



## series5orpremier

Got it. They could also reference Infinity War in the SHIELD season 5 finale, just as long as Avengers 2019 is released (scheduled for early May) before SHIELD season 6.


----------



## hefe

They've already mentioned Thanos in the current season. It's probably pointless to have a SHIELD season going on during the events of Infinity War.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's part of a subset of sitcoms that have become mildly popular in recent years (Arrested Development may be the most prominent example). Shot like a drama, but written like a comedy.


Louie, Better Things, Atlanta, Master of None, GLOW, You're the Worst, Silicon Valley, Barry, Ballers, Vice Principals, The Detour, Search Party, People of Earth, etc., etc., etc.

Tons of shows these days are classified as comedies but are really dramedies and sometimes straight dramas. But they're still considered comedies due to their run time.


----------



## mlsnyc

DevdogAZ said:


> Louie, Better Things, Atlanta, Master of None, GLOW, You're the Worst, Silicon Valley, Barry, Ballers, Vice Principals, The Detour, Search Party, People of Earth, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Tons of shows these days are classified as comedies but are really dramedies and sometimes straight dramas. But they're still considered comedies due to their run time.


Of the shows you mentioned that I've seen every episode of, in my opinion:
- Silicon Valley is a straight-up comedy. The only elements of it that I can see even remotely coming close to being considered drama are character flaws exaggerated for comic effect (Richard the coding genius who's awkward to terrible as a leader; Gavin's hubris; Jared's blind devotion to Richard; Erlich being Erlich; there is *nothing* I see that can be considered dramatic elements for Gilfoyle, Dinesh, Jian-Yang, Big Head, etc, who I see as just very funny characters).
- Barry to me is definitely a drama, with some very funny comedic elements thrown in (NoHo Hank and Gary are fantastic characters)
- Master of None, especially season 2, is also more drama but depending on the focus of the episode it can be a dramedy. I don't consider it a straight-up comedy.
- I can see People of Earth being a dramedy that leans more towards comedy.

My guess is a lot of these shows are being viewed as dramas or dramedies because the acting, even in the ones that I think are full-blown comedies, is more deadpan (not sure what the correct term is) and not the over-the-top comedic gestures you'd see in traditional sitcoms.

Edit: Another show that fits this category that I think is great and can be considered more a straight-up comedy than a dramedy is Episodes.


----------



## series5orpremier

Richard is a great leader. Leadership isn’t about how slick you are or how much leverage you hold over others’ livlihood, but how much strategic genius, genuousness, sincerity and heart you have that makes others want to follow.


----------



## That Don Guy

CBS's fall schedule has no mention of _Code Black_ - not even in its midseason show list - but there have been no reports of its "official" cancellation, either. Of course, this could be because it is scheduled to air new episodes into the summer, and CBS may be waiting on its final ratings before deciding.


----------



## series5orpremier

I’m already in for Magnum, P.I., no questions asked.


----------



## aaronwt

series5orpremier said:


> I'm already in for Magnum, P.I., no questions asked.


I'll check it out, like I did with the Macgyver reboot. But I bailed on that after the third episode. So hopefully the Magnum P.I. reboot is better.


----------



## Steveknj

Five different reboots / remakes. They are clearly going all in on older demos. Maybe they realize that the younger demos are abandoning traditional TV in droves. I get the whole "younger demos are what advertisers want to capture" theory, but:

A) If younger demos aren't bothering to watch, you might be chasing a ghost audience. Advertising to nobody is worse than advertising to folks that are a bit less likely to be influenced

B) Today's older demo is not like your grandfather's older demo. Those of us who have grown up in the TV -> PC era are probably a bit less "brand loyal" than the older generations, who would typically say things like "I have a Chevy and I've been buying Chevys since before the war." We have different products pushed to us in various ways that we could be more influenced by the right advertising. How many of us are THAT brand loyal today? Sure, there's a lot of Apple loyalty and maybe a few other products (I won't buy ketchup made by anyone other than Heinz), but a lot of us might go from a Toyota to a Nissan to a Lexus, to a BMW, much more easily than someone 30 years ago.

So I think, where CBS is now, they are smart to go that route.


----------



## cmontyburns

Good interview with Brooklyn 99 co-creator/showrunner Dan Goor:

http://www.vulture.com/article/brooklyn-nine-nine-canceled-rescued-31-hours-story.html

I like that he touched on a reason why I and many people value the show so much:



> It was just this crazy, overwhelming, heartwarming thing! And the thing that was really nice also was the things people said about the show - they were reacting consciously to the elements of the show that we try to make, but also try not to wave our hands and say, "we're doing this." People really responded to the fact that it's a very diverse cast, that it feels very inclusive, that the jokes aren't at the expense of characters. Those are all things we try to do and it was really heartwarming to see those were the things people liked about the show.


----------



## cmontyburns

aaronwt said:


> I'll check it out, like I did with the Macgyver reboot. But I bailed on that after the third episode. So hopefully the Magnum P.I. reboot is better.


No mustache = not better.


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> *Richard is a great leader.* Leadership isn't about how slick you are or how much leverage you hold over others' livlihood, but how much strategic genius, genuousness, sincerity and heart you have that makes others want to follow.


Surely you're not serious?!?


----------



## MikeCC

DevdogAZ said:


> Surely you're not serious?!?


Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## realityboy

'Jane the Virgin,' 'iZombie' and 'Crazy Ex-Girlfriend' all ending in 2018-19 on The CW

It'd be nice if they could continue, but if they have to end, having a final season planned is better than how most networks do it.


----------



## nyny523

I love Jane the Virgin and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. They did announce their last season earlier this year - I am happy to know both will have the opportunity to end their stories properly!


----------



## TonyD79

The actors of Jane the Virgin should go on to do another show together. Just like a telenovella, si?


----------



## TAsunder

Update on the Expanse: supposedly SyFy said either directly or indirectly to one of the stars that they might change their mind if viewership numbers increase significantly for the season.

Thoughts? How much would viewership have to increase, I wonder? I'd guess in the order of hundreds of thousands or even a million viewers.


----------



## bicker

I cannot imagine that the show could possibly attract any significant number of new viewers. There's just nothing that could occur at this point that would make that happen.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## TAsunder

I don't think they have to be "new" viewers. Just existing viewers switching to live viewership. But I also seriously doubt it. I suspect they will make a deal with some other competitor (Amazon, etc.) before then anyway.


----------



## Beryl

TAsunder said:


> Update on the Expanse: supposedly SyFy said either directly or indirectly to one of the stars that they might change their mind if viewership numbers increase significantly for the season.
> 
> Thoughts? How much would viewership have to increase, I wonder? I'd guess in the order of hundreds of thousands or even a million viewers.


Dang. Do I need to watch all of the episodes NOW that I saved to binge this summer?


----------



## TAsunder

Beryl said:


> Dang. Do I need to watch all of the episodes NOW that I saved to binge this summer?


I'm taking the more practical approach and still not watching live because honestly if that's the only way the show is going to work, it's doomed to fail, because it's a show meant for binge-watching, IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ

What they need to do is find a handful of Nielsen families and convince them to watch live. That will increase the ratings dramatically.


----------



## cheesesteak

Heck, I don't watch any show live nowadays except for sports so they're going to have to be happy with me watching The Expanse one or two days after it airs.

The suits at SyFy should be embarrassed for even thinking about canceling The Expanse and should be banned from the industry for life if they do.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> The suits at SyFy should be embarrassed for even thinking about canceling The Expanse and should be banned from the industry for life if they do.


Well, no.

They should be embarrassed for making such a lousy deal. But given the deal they have, they have to decide whether they can afford to keep the show. And apparently, they can't.

My secret hope is that this is all just a ploy to get the show's owners to cut a better deal, and that everything will be resolved in the end...


----------



## aaronwt

TAsunder said:


> I don't think they have to be "new" viewers. Just existing viewers switching to live viewership. But I also seriously doubt it. I suspect they will make a deal with some other competitor (Amazon, etc.) before then anyway.


 LIVE?!?!

I don't care how much I like a show. I would never watch it live. That would be like going back to the 70's. there is no way I would want to watch TV the way I did back then.

Since the mid eighties I have been time shifting my TV watching and avoiding commercials. I really like the Expanse but the most I would do is pay $3 to watch an episode from Vudu or Amazon. I would rather watch no TV than watch it live with commercials.


----------



## cmontyburns

realityboy said:


> 'Jane the Virgin,' 'iZombie' and 'Crazy Ex-Girlfriend' all ending in 2018-19 on The CW
> 
> It'd be nice if they could continue, but if they have to end, having a final season planned is better than how most networks do it.


Agree. All three shows are terrific, and that probably earned them the final seasons that their ratings unfortunately don't really merit. Kudos to the CW.


----------



## brianric

aaronwt said:


> LIVE?!?!
> 
> I don't care how much I like a show. I would never watch it live. That would be like going back to the 70's. there is no way I would want to watch TV the way I did back then.


The only show I watch semi live is Survivor. I wait until 15 to20 minutes into the show to start watching, by the time I catch up the show has just ended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

What does "live" mean in a Neilsen context? Not using the DVR at all? Watching during the same hour? Same evening?


----------



## bicker

There are separate metrics for live, live+SD (same day), live+3, live+7. 

Personally, I think any advertiser who rewards anything other than live is silly.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## TonyD79

TAsunder said:


> I don't think they have to be "new" viewers. Just existing viewers switching to live viewership. But I also seriously doubt it. I suspect they will make a deal with some other competitor (Amazon, etc.) before then anyway.


Makes not a bit of difference if you are not a Nielsen family.


----------



## TonyD79

brianric said:


> The only show I watch semi live is Survivor. I wait until 15 to20 minutes into the show to start watching, by the time I catch up the show has just ended.


Game of Thrones. No commercials and if I don't watch it that night, very hard to avoid spoilers just among my friends.


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, no.
> 
> They should be embarrassed for making such a lousy deal. But given the deal they have, they have to decide whether they can afford to keep the show. And apparently, they can't.
> 
> My secret hope is that this is all just a ploy to get the show's owners to cut a better deal, and that everything will be resolved in the end...


I've only watched a few eps of the show, but it looked heavy in practical specific sets and CGI laden. I'm not sure how much they could cut back, except in salaries.

Of course, that never goes over biggly.


----------



## TAsunder

TonyD79 said:


> Makes not a bit of difference if you are not a Nielsen family.


Some streaming TV services are part of the C3 numbers by Nielsen now, supposedly. Hulu, Youtube TV are supposedly directly counted. DirecTVNow's Terms mention data sent to Nielsen as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Some streaming TV services are part of the C3 numbers by Nielsen now, supposedly. Hulu, Youtube TV are supposedly directly counted. DirecTVNow's Terms mention data sent to Nielsen as well.


I'm sure Nielsen is happy to receive the data from those services, and happy to repackage it and sell it to networks and advertisers. But that data will not be reflected in the traditional Nielsen TV Ratings that you see reported on a regular basis.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> I've only watched a few eps of the show, but it looked heavy in practical specific sets and CGI laden. I'm not sure how much they could cut back, except in salaries.
> 
> Of course, that never goes over biggly.


Apparently, the problem is that Syfy only has first-run broadcast rights, which means they don't get anything from, well, anything else (home video, streaming, comic books). It's not necessarily an issue of cutting back on the budget, but rather the owners charging Syfy a rate that will be repaid solely out of advertising (since that's the only revenue stream Syfy gets for The Expanse, as opposed to shows that they own themselves and thus get a cut of all the ancillary revenue streams).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Apparently, the problem is that Syfy only has first-run broadcast rights, which means they don't get anything from, well, anything else (home video, streaming, comic books). It's not necessarily an issue of cutting back on the budget, but rather the owners charging Syfy a rate that will be repaid solely out of advertising (since that's the only revenue stream Syfy gets for The Expanse, as opposed to shows that they own themselves and thus get a cut of all the ancillary revenue streams).


Exactly. SyFy doesn't get money from overseas sales, streaming rights, future syndication, merchandising, etc. They just get what they charge advertisers for ads during the show, and the ratings dictate the ad rates. If the ratings mean that the ad revenue doesn't cover their licensing rights to air the show in the first place, then they're going to lose money by keeping that show on the air.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure Nielsen is happy to receive the data from those services, and happy to repackage it and sell it to networks and advertisers. But that data will not be reflected in the traditional Nielsen TV Ratings that you see reported on a regular basis.


You sure about that?

Nielsen's TV ratings now include Hulu and YouTube TV



> More specifically, Clarken said data about Hulu  and YouTube TV will be incorporated into Nielsen's C3/C7 numbers, which are used by TV ad-buyers and reflect viewership during a three- and seven-day time window.
> 
> And while Nielsen's traditional method for determining ratings is based on a limited number of representative "Nielsen families," Clarken noted that the firm's "digital in TV" numbers are calculated differently: Streaming services actually include the Nielsen SDK in their video player, allowing for direct measurement of viewership.
> 
> Device IDs (in encrypted form) are then synced up with Facebook data to determine the demographics of each viewer. There is, however, still a panel involved in the process, since some viewers, such as younger children, aren't on Facebook.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

So again, if Syfy is to be criticized in this matter, it should be for the crappy deal they made before the show ever aired, not for cutting their losses now. Given the crappy deal they made back then, if they really are losing money then they have an obligation to cancel the show now. (Or renegotiate, which again is what I'm hoping they're really trying to do.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> Nielsen's TV ratings now include Hulu and YouTube TV


Yes, I'm sure. Several issues with that article:

1. C3/C7 numbers are not the traditionally-reported TV ratings. The traditional ratings are called Live, Live+SD, L+3, and L+7. The C3/C7 numbers are measurements related specifically to the ads aired during any given program. You won't typically see C3/C7 numbers reported anywhere, because those are something that Nielsen sells to networks and advertisers.
2. The data collection method for streaming doesn't meet the scientific statistical standards of the Nielsen family ratings. It even says right in that article, that "There is, however, still a panel involved in the process, since some viewers, such as younger children, aren't on Facebook." This means that unless the viewer has a Facebook account and has allowed the streaming service to receive data from Facebook, the streaming service won't know the demographics of the viewer, and therefore the numbers are flawed. Also, what about kids watching on a parent's account? Or multiple people watching while logged into one person's account? It's simply not possible to measure viewing that way and get the type of data necessary to be incorporated into the Nielsen Family sample.
3. That article is primarily talking about how Nielsen's C3/C7 numbers will now include ratings for shows aired on those platforms. That's different than including numbers obtained from the platform's internal viewership data.


----------



## brianric

TonyD79 said:


> Game of Thrones. No commercials and if I don't watch it that night, very hard to avoid spoilers just among my friends.


True story. Ten years ago I use to watch Survivor at at 2:30 AM the next day, then shower, shave, get dressed, eat breakfast and head into work at the nuclear plant as a maintenance I&C (Instrumentation and Control) procedure writer. I always discussed the show with one of the other writers morning after the show. One day I got a call just as I was getting to watch Survivor when my boss called me to come in to write a new overdue procedure (25 years overdue). I remember getting into work putting up signs to inform by co-workers that I appreciate no comments on the show. I now start watching 15 to 20 minutes into the show.


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Apparently, the problem is that Syfy only has first-run broadcast rights, which means they don't get anything from, well, anything else (home video, streaming, comic books). It's not necessarily an issue of cutting back on the budget, but rather the owners charging Syfy a rate that will be repaid solely out of advertising (since that's the only revenue stream Syfy gets for The Expanse, as opposed to shows that they own themselves and thus get a cut of all the ancillary revenue streams).


Ah, I didn't know about their arrangements with the production company. 
Maybe the studio should shop it around.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I'm sure. Several issues with that article:
> 
> 1. C3/C7 numbers are not the traditionally-reported TV ratings. The traditional ratings are called Live, Live+SD, L+3, and L+7. The C3/C7 numbers are measurements related specifically to the ads aired during any given program. You won't typically see C3/C7 numbers reported anywhere, because those are something that Nielsen sells to networks and advertisers.
> 2. The data collection method for streaming doesn't meet the scientific statistical standards of the Nielsen family ratings. It even says right in that article, that "There is, however, still a panel involved in the process, since some viewers, such as younger children, aren't on Facebook." This means that unless the viewer has a Facebook account and has allowed the streaming service to receive data from Facebook, the streaming service won't know the demographics of the viewer, and therefore the numbers are flawed. Also, what about kids watching on a parent's account, or multiple people watching while logged into one person's account. It's simply not possible to measure viewing that way and get the type of data necessary to be incorporated into the Nielsen Family sample.
> 3. That article is primarily talking about how Nielsen's C3/C7 numbers will now include ratings for shows aired on those platforms. That's different than including numbers obtained from the platform's internal viewership data.


They are still getting millions of customers into the panel. Even if some get filtered out because they lack qualifying demographic data it still is feeding into C3 and C7 Numbers that are the basis for cable network ratings data.

I don't agree with your assumptions. Here's how Nielsen itself describes it which isn't quite what you are saying.

Hulu and Youtube TV Viewing Are Now Included in TV Ratings - News Center | Nielsen

It's true that they aren't the "traditionally reported" numbers but they are almost certainly more important for The Expanse's survival than raw viewers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, I didn't know about their arrangements with the production company.
> Maybe the studio should shop it around.


That's what they're doing. But probably they're going to have to cut a better deal to get anybody to take it up...


----------



## cheesesteak

Can't Jeff Bezos find a couple million dollars in his couch cushions and move it to Amazon?


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's what they're doing. But probably they're going to have to cut a better deal to get anybody to take it up...


Well, they could give SiFi a sweetheart deal, since they're already on the channel. Maybe a cut of the streaming, merchandise, etc. 
I hear that Lucas fella did pretty well with the toy rights everybody
else thought were not very lucrative.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> Well, they could give SiFi a sweetheart deal, since they're already on the channel. Maybe a cut of the streaming, merchandise, etc.


That's what I'm hoping...that the "cancellation" is merely a step in the negotiations, and something can be worked out.


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's what I'm hoping...that the "cancellation" is merely a step in the negotiations, and something can be worked out.


You would think so. It seems to be a highly regarded program. I would imagine they'd like to have more of this type show, instead of SharkRat Takes Miami on their demo reels.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> They are still getting millions of customers into the panel. Even if some get filtered out because they lack qualifying demographic data it still is feeding into C3 and C7 Numbers that are the basis for cable network ratings data.
> 
> I don't agree with your assumptions. Here's how Nielsen itself describes it which isn't quite what you are saying.
> 
> Hulu and Youtube TV Viewing Are Now Included in TV Ratings - News Center | Nielsen
> 
> It's true that they aren't the "traditionally reported" numbers but they are almost certainly more important for The Expanse's survival than raw viewers.


I think we're talking past each other. I would agree that the C3/C7 numbers are definitely more important to SyFy than the traditional ratings that get reported in the media. My only point was that YouTube and Hulu viewership data is not incorporated into the traditional L+SD overnight ratings that the media reports. Those numbers come solely from "Nielsen families."


----------



## RGM1138

DevdogAZ said:


> I think we're talking past each other. I would agree that the C3/C7 numbers are definitely more important to SyFy than the traditional ratings that get reported in the media. My only point was that YouTube and Hulu viewership data is not incorporated into the traditional L+SD overnight ratings that the media reports. Those numbers come solely from "Nielsen families."


Don't many Nielsen families have black boxes now that record their viewing? 
Back in the day, I had a diary and they gave me $2.00 to list my daily watching habits. 
When I first got a vcr and tried to explain that I was "time shifting", they couldn't quite grasp that concept.


----------



## cmontyburns

cheesesteak said:


> Can't Jeff Bezos find a couple million dollars in his couch cushions and move it to Amazon?


Amazon already has the VOD rights to it.


----------



## cmontyburns

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's what I'm hoping...that the "cancellation" is merely a step in the negotiations, and something can be worked out.





RGM1138 said:


> You would think so. It seems to be a highly regarded program. I would imagine they'd like to have more of this type show, instead of SharkRat Takes Miami on their demo reels.


From what I understand, blame really goes to the unaffiliated studio that makes the show and sold it to SyFy and other outlets. (I don't watch the show; credit to a podcast I was listening to today.)

1. SyFy only has the linear rights, meaning they can only air the show live, probably in some limited way in repeats, and in an even more limited (time restricted) way in streaming the most recent episodes.

2. VOD rights belong to Amazon, so once SyFy's linear window for an episode ends, they can't make more money off it.

3. International rights belong to Netflix. Even here there are restrictions, as Netflix is barred from putting up new episodes for some period after they first air. This means the show is frequently pirated.

Every leg of that comes with strings for the party on the other side of the agreement from the studio. To settle things, the studio would probably have to re-do agreements with everyone in a way that somehow satisfies all. That seems unlikely. (The flip side is that since Netflix has the international first-run rights already, it would seem but an incremental change to add the US rights to the deal and shift the whole kit and caboodle to Netflix. Though Netflix is airing less and less first-run, third-party content, at least in the US.)


----------



## cherry ghost

cmontyburns said:


> Amazon already has the VOD rights to it.


In the US. It's a Netflix Original in some countries.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I think we're talking past each other. I would agree that the C3/C7 numbers are definitely more important to SyFy than the traditional ratings that get reported in the media. My only point was that YouTube and Hulu viewership data is not incorporated into the traditional L+SD overnight ratings that the media reports. Those numbers come solely from "Nielsen families."


Yes we agree about live numbers. I thought you were saying they weren't including it in the regular c3 numbers and had some separate c3 report for digital subscriptions that they were announcing. They definitely are combining the Hulu and YouTube data into the main c3 data. And that's the number that likely matters for the expanse. Viewers who watch commercials.


----------



## DevdogAZ

RGM1138 said:


> Don't many Nielsen families have black boxes now that record their viewing?
> Back in the day, I had a diary and they gave me $2.00 to list my daily watching habits.
> When I first got a vcr and tried to explain that I was "time shifting", they couldn't quite grasp that concept.


Yes. In order to be a "Nielsen family" you have to allow Nielsen to come install a bunch of equipment on every device in your home that is capable of receiving a TV signal (not sure how they do this now with TV available over the internet). Then there is a box connected to every device that has a bunch of buttons assigned to each member of the household. he box can sense what is being watched on TV because of the equipment installed in your devices, and the buttons tell which person(s) are in the room and watching at any given moment. So if you get up to go to the bathroom, you're supposed to flip your button off, and then flip it back on when you re-enter the room. If you and your wife are watching a show and she gets up and goes to bed, she's supposed to flip off her button, and yours would stay on if you stay in the room and continue watching.


cmontyburns said:


> From what I understand, blame really goes to the unaffiliated studio that makes the show and sold it to SyFy and other outlets. (I don't watch the show; credit to a podcast I was listening to today.)


TV Talk Machine?


TAsunder said:


> Yes we agree about live numbers. I thought you were saying they weren't including it in the regular c3 numbers and had some separate c3 report for digital subscriptions that they were announcing. They definitely are combining the Hulu and YouTube data into the main c3 data. And that's the number that likely matters for the expanse. Viewers who watch commercials.


The link you previously provided states the following:


> We are excited to announce that viewing from Hulu and Youtube TV will now be measured and reported through *Digital in TV Ratings (DTVR)*, contributing to C3/C7 currency. *DTVR* launched in 2015 and provides a method for programmers and buyers to account for all viewers across desktop and mobile devices.
> 
> *DTVR* combines the digital viewing of Live, DVR and On-Demand TV with the *traditional linear TV* audience metrics, which will enable us to measure audiences watching linear TV through Hulu and YouTube TV on desktops, tablets and smartphones. Whether it's a computer or mobile device, if a viewer watches a program on these services and sees the same commercials that ran when the program first aired on TV, we will be able to count their viewing into the program's standard TV ratings. And, as long as this digital viewing occurs within the three- or seven-day window, this viewing will contribute to the C3/C7 currency that media buyers and sellers transact on for advertising on TV.


It looks to me like they do have separate numbers, and I suspect a customer of Nielsen could purchase the DTVR C3/C7 reports or they could purchase the traditional C3/C7 reports without the DTVR data included.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> TV Talk Machine?


Not busted.  I don't listen to that, but I was parroting comments from the same host (Jason Snell) made on his Upgrade podcast. He talked about it on TTM too, I take it?


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes. In order to be a "Nielsen family" you have to allow Nielsen to come install a bunch of equipment on every device in your home that is capable of receiving a TV signal (not sure how they do this now with TV available over the internet). Then there is a box connected to every device that has a bunch of buttons assigned to each member of the household. he box can sense what is being watched on TV because of the equipment installed in your devices, and the buttons tell which person(s) are in the room and watching at any given moment. So if you get up to go to the bathroom, you're supposed to flip your button off, and then flip it back on when you re-enter the room. If you and your wife are watching a show and she gets up and goes to bed, she's supposed to flip off her button, and yours would stay on if you stay in the room and continue watching.
> 
> TV Talk Machine?
> 
> The link you previously provided states the following:
> 
> It looks to me like they do have separate numbers, and I suspect a customer of Nielsen could purchase the DTVR C3/C7 reports or they could purchase the traditional C3/C7 reports without the DTVR data included.


I think we are reading it differently then. Here's another link about that data. To me it reads as if there's one c3 product and now it includes data from this program.

Nielsen Announces MRC Accreditation of Digital in TV Ratings


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> Not busted.  I don't listen to that, but I was parroting comments from the same host (Jason Snell) made on his Upgrade podcast. He talked about it on TTM too, I take it?


Yes, they had basically the exact discussion you outlined above. Can't remember how much of it was Tim Goodman providing the info vs. Jason Snell. I'm pretty sure it was all Snell.


TAsunder said:


> I think we are reading it differently then. Here's another link about that data. To me it reads as if there's one c3 product and now it includes data from this program.
> 
> Nielsen Announces MRC Accreditation of Digital in TV Ratings


I suppose it's possible they now only sell the DTVR version of C3/C7. But since they obviously gather the data from different sources and then have to combine it, there's no reason they couldn't also still offer the traditional C3/C7. I'm not sure that traditional product would still be of interest to any customers, but it's possible.


----------



## Steveknj

nyny523 said:


> I love Jane the Virgin and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. They did announce their last season earlier this year - I am happy to know both will have the opportunity to end their stories properly!


Is Jane going to lose her virginity on the last episode?  (I have never watched this so I have no idea why she's called that )


----------



## nyny523

Steveknj said:


> Is Jane going to lose her virginity on the last episode?  (I have never watched this so I have no idea why she's called that )


No spoilers!!!


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> Heck, I don't watch any show live nowadays except for sports so they're going to have to be happy with me watching The Expanse one or two days after it airs.
> 
> The suits at SyFy should be embarrassed for even thinking about canceling The Expanse and should be banned from the industry for life if they do.


If I were a network exec, I don't know why they even bother to broadcast any show that doesn't induce someone to watch live. That's why having NFL rights are SO important (that and playoff games for the other sports). And why there are so many of these live reality talent contests. Because they get people to watch live. I've also noticed a trend during sporting events where they inject a commercial during short pauses in game action....while in a huddle, or during mound visits, or before a faceoff. They need to figure out how to do that during a scripted show. And they should probably charge MORE for in show bugs.

I still think, at some point, they will disable FF on DVRs for everything. I'm still surprised they haven't. When you consider that Comcast owns one network (and they are a content provider), you'd think they would have disabled it on their inhouse DVRs.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> LIVE?!?!
> 
> I don't care how much I like a show. I would never watch it live. That would be like going back to the 70's. there is no way I would want to watch TV the way I did back then.
> 
> Since the mid eighties I have been time shifting my TV watching and avoiding commercials. I really like the Expanse but the most I would do is pay $3 to watch an episode from Vudu or Amazon. I would rather watch no TV than watch it live with commercials.


Me too. I NEVER watch a scripted show live. I might watch on the same day, and shift the time 20 minutes as to not watch ads, but not live, live. Sporting events I still prefer live if possible. There are too many ways to get the game spoiled to and having to avoid things to not watch live. But I have a remote and when ads come on, I just flip to something else for a couple of minutes.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> Me too. I NEVER watch a scripted show live. I might watch on the same day, and shift the time 20 minutes as to not watch ads, but not live, live. Sporting events I still prefer live if possible. There are too many ways to get the game spoiled to and having to avoid things to not watch live. But I have a remote and when ads come on, I just flip to something else for a couple of minutes.


I usually record sports, and let them spool up for 30-40 minutes or so, and then I'm able to skip the commercials on playback.

I used to just pause at the beginning of live sports, but too many times, I've accidentally hit a channel change button and blown the whole scheme.


----------



## Steveknj

RGM1138 said:


> I usually record sports, and let them spool up for 30-40 minutes or so, and then I'm able to skip the commercials on playback.
> 
> I used to just pause at the beginning of live sports, but too many times, I've accidentally hit a channel change button and blown the whole scheme.


That usually doesn't work for me. Too many places to get the score spoiled, including my kids, my phone, my computer. I'd much rather watch live and grin and bare it. As I said, no need to watch commercials. I just flip to something else. Actually pretty often, I'll watch a show I had recorded during that time and flip back to it each commercial during the game. Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## wtherrell

I watch nothing live. If they kill FF I will stop watching anything on TV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wtherrell said:


> I watch nothing live. If they kill FF I will stop watching anything on TV.


They can kill FF. But they'll have to pry 30-sec-skip from my cold, dead remote.


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> If I were a network exec, I don't know why they even bother to broadcast any show that doesn't induce someone to watch live. That's why having NFL rights are SO important (that and playoff games for the other sports). And why there are so many of these live reality talent contests. Because they get people to watch live. I've also noticed a trend during sporting events where they inject a commercial during short pauses in game action....while in a huddle, or during mound visits, or before a faceoff. They need to figure out how to do that during a scripted show. And they should probably charge MORE for in show bugs.
> 
> I still think, at some point, they will disable FF on DVRs for everything. I'm still surprised they haven't. When you consider that Comcast owns one network (and they are a content provider), you'd think they would have disabled it on their inhouse DVRs.


Not all live content is equally valuable, though. If it's a sporting event that is only moderately popular, you'd have to consider that people may not care about it 1 day later even. No one is going to re-watch it and you aren't going to be able to sell streaming rights to Netflix.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> I still think, at some point, they will disable FF on DVRs for everything. I'm still surprised they haven't. When you consider that Comcast owns one network (and they are a content provider), you'd think they would have disabled it on their inhouse DVRs.


That would cause me to give up on TV completely.


----------



## Steveknj

TAsunder said:


> Not all live content is equally valuable, though. If it's a sporting event that is only moderately popular, you'd have to consider that people may not care about it 1 day later even. No one is going to re-watch it and you aren't going to be able to sell streaming rights to Netflix.


Very true. But I'm looking at it from a strictly from a sponsor POV. Sponsors care little if a show goes to Netflix. Sporting events are the mostly likely to be watched live, so sponsors will get maximum exposure. Also, do networks get any money for streaming rights of shows they don't own?


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> That would cause me to give up on TV completely.


If your business model depended on ad revenue why wouldn't you want this?

To me it's a tradeoff. Do I want "free TV" and being forced to watch ads? Or do I want to pay for every channel and have no ads? Having to pay for all my ad free content can get rather costly.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> If your business model depended on ad revenue why wouldn't you want this?
> 
> To me it's a tradeoff. Do I want "free TV" and being forced to watch ads? Or do I want to pay for every channel and have no ads? Having to pay for all my ad free content can get rather costly.


I'd rather pay and have no commercials. I'm not going to pay for "every channel" and service, but I'll pay a reasonable amount to get enough shows that we want to watch. I do like the current trend of no long-term contracts. It's really nice being able to just sign up for a month or so at a time, and then suspend service.


----------



## bicker

Steve is correct. To the network and production company, viewers who don't watch the commercials and aren't paying for no commercials are worse than worthless to them. Therefore, they will be unconcerned about losing such viewers should they manage to kill FF and 30 second Skip and Skip mode.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## TAsunder

Steveknj said:


> Very true. But I'm looking at it from a strictly from a sponsor POV. Sponsors care little if a show goes to Netflix. Sporting events are the mostly likely to be watched live, so sponsors will get maximum exposure. Also, do networks get any money for streaming rights of shows they don't own?


Based on discussions of the Expanse, I would assume that it's not normal that SyFy gets nothing out of the streaming and VOD for The Expanse.

From a sponsor POV they probably have to pay additional for their ads to be shown during VOD or tv everywhere, but I wonder how the rates compare. Since many ads are relatively time sensitive I would think that if their ad wasn't, they could probably pay a lot less for more eyeballs for the other formats, and people often can't even skip those.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> Is Jane going to lose her virginity on the last episode?  (I have never watched this so I have no idea why she's called that )


The show is called Jane the Virgin because



Spoiler



She was artificially inseminated before she had sex. She became a non virgin since (she has been married).


----------



## brianric

bicker said:


> Steve is correct. To the network and production company, viewers who don't watch the commercials and aren't paying for no commercials are worse than worthless to them. Therefore, they will be unconcerned about losing such viewers should they manage to kill FF and 30 second Skip and Skip mode.
> 
> This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


At that point such viewers would more and likely cancel their cable and/or satellite service. I barely watch TV as it is. Much prefer to read a book.


----------



## laria

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They can kill FF. But they'll have to pry 30-sec-skip from my cold, dead remote.


I've never gotten into using the 30 second skip. I always use the green D button that skips the whole commercial block. If that's not available, I just use the regular FF.


----------



## DevdogAZ

bicker said:


> Steve is correct. To the network and production company, viewers who don't watch the commercials and aren't paying for no commercials are worse than worthless to them. Therefore, they will be unconcerned about losing such viewers should they manage to kill FF and 30 second Skip and Skip mode.


That's not entirely true. The more viewers they have, the more likely they'll have positive word of mouth, and that means greater likelihood of new viewers for future episodes. So while a viewer who doesn't watch commercials and doesn't pay for the no-ads version isn't benefiting the network at this exact moment, that viewer could still provide value down the road.


----------



## bicker

DevdogAZ said:


> That's not entirely true.


However, it is mostly true, and given a choice between the alternatives, they'd rather have their pricing model left intact rather than hoping for the scraps to which you were referring to fall off the table.


----------



## reddice

type_g said:


> Rejoice everyone!!!!! Reports saying Scorpion canceled!!!!


Does it end with a cliffhanger? If so I won't bother finishing it even though I do enjoy it.


----------



## bicker

reddice said:


> If so I won't bother finishing it even though I do enjoy it.


I agree, but I'm also going to be especially interested in seeing how the members of this cast fare post-Scorpion. I have been flabbergasted by previous renewals of the series, despite enjoying it myself, because much of the cast is pretty unimpressive.

It's kind of ridiculous, to me, to see McPhee as a standout, but I feel she was -- though only because she was mediocre while surrounded by thoroughly sub-par acting from Gabel, Stidham, Thomas, and Wong. Given that rather negative review, I don't think I can reasonably explain why I watched, except perhaps that Robert Patrick practically carried the show single-handedly - well, that, and perhaps the writing and directing made up for the multitude of inadequacy in terms of the acting talent.

I really didn't mean for this to sound quite as much like I'm bashing the show as it clearly sounds - after all, I've watched about 70 episodes (i.e., I haven't watched the fourth season). But sometimes it is only in retrospect that that, "What was I thinking?" feeling comes to the surface.

Anyway, given my rather negative view of Gabel, Stidham, Thomas, and Wong, I'm going to be interested to see where they end up landing after Scorpion.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> If your business model depended on ad revenue why wouldn't you want this?
> 
> To me it's a tradeoff. Do I want "free TV" and being forced to watch ads? Or do I want to pay for every channel and have no ads? Having to pay for all my ad free content can get rather costly.


Here's the thing for me though, commercials were ok with me, when the commercial breaks were shorter.
Back in the day, it used to be one minute breaks for the 15 and 45 minute marks and 90-120 seconds for the 30 minute mark.
Content was about 50 minutes and commercials totaled about eight minutes with two minutes or so of title and end credits.

Now, it's maybe 40 minutes of content (if you're lucky) and no real title sequences (and end credits now have a commercial running above them).

No one was really changing channels because it really wasn't long enough to make it worthwhile.

And we've gone from 13.33% commercials to content per hour to more than 33.33%.
Is it no wonder people don't want to watch commercials?


----------



## bicker

JYoung said:


> Here's the thing for me though, commercials were ok with me, when the commercial breaks were shorter.


 Do you really think they would earn more profit doing things the old way? They didn't then. They wouldn't now.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## cmontyburns

bicker said:


> Steve is correct. To the network and production company, viewers who don't watch the commercials and aren't paying for no commercials are worse than worthless to them. Therefore, they will be unconcerned about losing such viewers should they manage to kill FF and 30 second Skip and Skip mode.


Not really true. Networks make much of their revenue by charging carriage fees to the cable companies. The more viewer demand there is for their network, the more they can charge. If they actively chase away viewers, they hurt their revenue numbers from both carriage and advertising standpoints.


----------



## pkscout

reddice said:


> Does it end with a cliffhanger? If so I won't bother finishing it even though I do enjoy it.


It did. They sort of wrapped up the story lines in the most cliff hangery, emotionally juvenile way possible. You could safely watch all but the final episode any probably not miss anything of consequence.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> That usually doesn't work for me. Too many places to get the score spoiled, including my kids, my phone, my computer. I'd much rather watch live and grin and bare it. As I said, no need to watch commercials. I just flip to something else. Actually pretty often, I'll watch a show I had recorded during that time and flip back to it each commercial during the game. Kill two birds with one stone


That's a plan.


----------



## spartanstew

Steveknj said:


> That usually doesn't work for me. Too many places to get the score spoiled, including my kids, my phone, my computer. I'd much rather watch live and grin and bare it. As I said, no need to watch commercials. I just flip to something else. Actually pretty often, I'll watch a show I had recorded during that time and flip back to it each commercial during the game. Kill two birds with one stone


You learn how to avoid spoilers. I delay all sports and haven't had anything spoiled in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, I'm pretty good at avoiding spoilers for sports too.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> If your business model depended on ad revenue why wouldn't you want this?
> 
> To me it's a tradeoff. Do I want "free TV" and being forced to watch ads? Or do I want to pay for every channel and have no ads? Having to pay for all my ad free content can get rather costly.


Actually, depending on your viewing habits, you can see a lot of programs on Hulu commercial free. I'm watching at least 12 current or this season's shows, and it costs me $17 amonth. And that includes 6 months of HBO, so I can watch Westworld, or anything on the channels. 
Between that, CBS All Access and Netflix, I'm catching 95% of all my programming for around $40 a month. 
Now, my situation is kinda unique and may not work for everyone, I've been quite delighted by the service I get. 
Oh, my monthly cable bill is about $5.


----------



## aaronwt

cmontyburns said:


> Amazon already has the VOD rights to it.





Randy No Arms said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that if I let my BOLT stay with the "auto" video output setting I get 1080p/60.
> 
> My AVR is set to passthrough and my TV is a 4K model but my cable company has few 1080p channels: most are 720 or even 480.
> 
> Overall, my impression of anything digital is that if you put junk in, you get junk out, and uprezing video is always a chancy thing, but that leads me to the ASK here:
> 
> Are you pushing your BOLT to always display 4K/60 output or are you capping it to 1080p because going from 480 lines of vertical resolution to 2160 lines can never end well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the opinion!


Vudu also has access to the Expanse. And I would expect other streaming services do as well.


----------



## aaronwt

Steveknj said:


> If I were a network exec, I don't know why they even bother to broadcast any show that doesn't induce someone to watch live. That's why having NFL rights are SO important (that and playoff games for the other sports). And why there are so many of these live reality talent contests. Because they get people to watch live. I've also noticed a trend during sporting events where they inject a commercial during short pauses in game action....while in a huddle, or during mound visits, or before a faceoff. They need to figure out how to do that during a scripted show. And they should probably charge MORE for in show bugs.
> 
> I still think, at some point, they will disable FF on DVRs for everything. I'm still surprised they haven't. When you consider that Comcast owns one network (and they are a content provider), you'd think they would have disabled it on their inhouse DVRs.


The NFL has commercial times outs. A time out specifically so commercials can be shown during the broadcast. The players are just standing around during this since it's separate from the time outs each team gets. And I know they had them at least as far back to the 70's. SInce the Redskins Games I went to in the late 70's had them.


----------



## RGM1138

bicker said:


> I agree, but I'm also going to be especially interested in seeing how the members of this cast fare post-Scorpion. I have been flabbergasted by previous renewals of the series, despite enjoying it myself, because much of the cast is pretty unimpressive.
> 
> It's kind of ridiculous, to me, to see McPhee as a standout, but I feel she was -- though only because she was mediocre while surrounded by thoroughly sub-par acting from Gabel, Stidham, Thomas, and Wong. Given that rather negative review, I don't think I can reasonably explain why I watched, except perhaps that Robert Patrick practically carried the show single-handedly - well, that, and perhaps the writing and directing made up for the multitude of inadequacy in terms of the acting talent.
> 
> I really didn't mean for this to sound quite as much like I'm bashing the show as it clearly sounds - after all, I've watched about 70 episodes (i.e., I haven't watched the fourth season). But sometimes it is only in retrospect that that, "What was I thinking?" feeling comes to the surface.
> 
> Anyway, given my rather negative view of Gabel, Stidham, Thomas, and Wong, I'm going to be interested to see where they end up landing after Scorpion.


At least, McPhee can go back to singing full time.


----------



## brianric

RGM1138 said:


> Actually, depending on your viewing habits, you can see a lot of programs on Hulu commercial free. I'm watching at least 12 current or this season's shows, and it costs me $17 amonth. And that includes 6 months of HBO, so I can watch Westworld, or anything on the channels.
> Between that, CBS All Access and Netflix, I'm catching 95% of all my programming for around $40 a month.
> Now, my situation is kinda unique and may not work for everyone, I've been quite delighted by the service I get.
> Oh, my monthly cable bill is about $5.


I just got the digital starter package with Comcast. The way Comcast front loads the total bill, if I cancelled cable I'd only get about $15 to $20 knocked off my Comcast bill. I need high speed Internet service to upload my pictures to the web. I'm a volunteer photographer for quite a few charities, with over 82,000 pictures presently on my site. www.brianric.com.


----------



## bicker

JYoung said:


> And we've gone from 13.33% commercials to content per hour to more than 33.33%. Is it no wonder people don't want to watch commercials?


Despite claims to the contrary, people haven't "wanted" to watch commercials since the original novelty of "pictures traveling through the air" wore off. So the amount of commercials is a reflection of what is optimal. There have been experiments with fewer commercials per hour that have failed miserably. The fact of the matter is that commercial television is structurally an adversarial relationship between provider and consumer.



cmontyburns said:


> Not really true.


Carriage fees would have to be a lot higher for your objection to what I wrote to be even close to true.



RGM1138 said:


> At least, McPhee can go back to singing full time.


That didn't really work out that well for her.


----------



## Tony_T

sharkster said:


> Well, there does have to be a line!
> 
> I remember (somewhat) being young and hearing all the stuff 'old' people would say and I would think - good grief, old people say the weirdest stuff. Yeah, well - it was mostly all right on. Now I have to chuckle about it when I remember thinking that old people were so full of it.


What I noticed was that somehow, as I grew older, my Dad got smarter.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> The NFL has commercial times outs. A time out specifically so commercials can be shown during the broadcast. The players are just standing around during this since it's separate from the time outs each team gets. And I know they had them at least as far back to the 70's. SInce the Redskins Games I went to in the late 70's had them.


Only when the ball changes hands or before or after a kickoff. All natural breaks in the game. Any other time out is because a team calls it or a replay review. The length of the timeouts is annoying. And that they have one both before and after kickoffs.


----------



## realityboy

bicker said:


> There have been experiments with fewer commercials per hour that have failed miserably. The fact of the matter is that commercial television is structurally an adversarial relationship between provider and consumer.


Agreed, but that doesn't mean that they won't try it again.

Fox Wants to Reduce Ad Time to Two Minutes per Hour by 2020


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> Agreed, but that doesn't mean that they won't try it again.
> 
> Fox Wants to Reduce Ad Time to Two Minutes per Hour by 2020


Sounds more aspirational than anything...


----------



## bicker

realityboy said:


> Agreed, but that doesn't mean that they won't try it again.


I believe it will only be effective once advertising overlays during programming become the norm.


----------



## TonyD79

bicker said:


> I believe it will only be effective once advertising overlays during programming become the norm.


I'm seeing some of them. Obviously, network show ads are all over the place but I see a non-network ad on jeopardy every night in DC.


----------



## realityboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sounds more aspirational than anything...


It is. This year they introduced JAZ pods, but it looks they're limited to sports and maybe Sunday night animation.

Fox to Air 'JAZ Pods' During FX's 'The Weekly'



> The pods are called JAZ because they are Just spots in the first, or so-called "A" position in the pod and the "Z" or last position in the pod, with nothing in between.


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> I believe it will only be effective once advertising overlays during programming become the norm.


I've seen ads incorporated into the shows themselves. I think the first one I saw was on Sleepy Hollow where one of the characters was driving in I think a Range Rover and they demoed the full surround camera feature and the other character said that's a cool feature. It had nothing to do with the story and felt completely out of place, so it was pretty obvious it was an ad even though technically it was still in the show.


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> I've seen ads incorporated into the shows themselves. I think the first one I saw was on Sleepy Hollow where one of the characters was driving in I think a Range Rover and they demoed the full surround camera feature and the other character said that's a cool feature. It had nothing to do with the story and felt completely out of place, so it was pretty obvious it was an ad even though technically it was still in the show.


That won't be enough since it doesn't allow for resale on rebroadcast.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I've seen ads incorporated into the shows themselves. I think the first one I saw was on Sleepy Hollow where one of the characters was driving in I think a Range Rover and they demoed the full surround camera feature and the other character said that's a cool feature. It had nothing to do with the story and felt completely out of place, so it was pretty obvious it was an ad even though technically it was still in the show.


Ha! In general hospital yeastetday, they did an act out that was pretty much a full commercial for Olay.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> The NFL has commercial times outs. A time out specifically so commercials can be shown during the broadcast. The players are just standing around during this since it's separate from the time outs each team gets. And I know they had them at least as far back to the 70's. SInce the Redskins Games I went to in the late 70's had them.


Not true. The NFL doesn't take special breaks for ads. They just lengthen the natural breaks to accommodate additional ads. If you're ever at the game, there's usually a guy on the sideline in a red hat and he stands on the field while the TV network is airing ads. When you see the red hat walking back to the sidelines, you know the TV network is coming back to the game and action will start soon.


bicker said:


> Carriage fees would have to be a lot higher for your objection to what I wrote to be even close to true.


Depends on the network. ESPN makes over 2/3 of its total revenue from carriage fees.


----------



## OlicityTiva

I'm bummed that Designated Survivor was cancelled. I'm still hoping against hope that Netflix picks it up.

Also bummed that iZombie's fifth season will be the final one. I just really hope it's done well.


----------



## bicker

DevdogAZ said:


> ESPN makes over 2/3 of its total revenue from carriage fees.


 We'll see how much longer that lasts.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> Depends on the network. ESPN makes over 2/3 of its total revenue from carriage fees.


Yup. I had ESPN in mind in my prior post. And bundling allows for carriage fees to be hugely important to many other networks. Disney can say to carriers, "You want ESPN? OK, then you will pay us X for it, and you'll also take this other channel and pay us Y for that." Those Y dollars are basically what allows that other channel to exist, not advertising.


----------



## RGM1138

cmontyburns said:


> Yup. I had ESPN in mind in my prior post. And bundling allows for carriage fees to be hugely important to many other networks. Disney can say to carriers, "You want ESPN? OK, then you will pay us X for it, and you'll also take this other channel and pay us Y for that." Those Y dollars are basically what allows that other channel to exist, not advertising.


Carriage fees can be pretty high. 
Which makes me wonder how Hulu is able to get so many network shows and still stream them commercial free at $4 more than with commercials.


----------



## bicker

Early adopter advantage. Once enough people are hooked, no doubt the price will increase.


----------



## Regina

BIH Fox! Just watched the season finale of "Brooklyn 99" and



Spoiler



There is a HUGE cliffhanger! They were going to let the series end without resolving it! Grrrr.....


----------



## RGM1138

Regina said:


> BIH Fox! Just watched the season finale of "Brooklyn 99" and
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE cliffhanger! They were going to let the series end without resolving it! Grrrr.....


I thought they were shopping B99 around.


----------



## Regina

RGM1138 said:


> I thought they were shopping B99 around.


Yes, NBC picked up Brooklyn 99; it has been discussed in this forum... and I am super excited about it! But I am super upset with Fox because they canceled the show and weren't going to resolve the cliffhanger!


----------



## RGM1138

Regina said:


> Yes, NBC picked up Brooklyn 99; it has been discussed in this forum... and I am super excited about it! But I am super upset with Fox because they canceled the show and weren't going to resolve the cliffhanger!


Ah, understood.


----------



## Regina

RGM1138 said:


> Ah, understood.


Sorry if I did not make myself clear earlier. I was still in shock from the cliffhanger!!!


----------



## robojerk

'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' Renewed for Season 3 by Amazon
'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' Renewed for Season Three by Amazon (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## Worf

Regina said:


> Yes, NBC picked up Brooklyn 99; it has been discussed in this forum... and I am super excited about it! But I am super upset with Fox because they canceled the show and weren't going to resolve the cliffhanger!


Yeah, and now we have a few other shows that were expecting renewals and also ended on a cliffhanger. But unlike B99, they weren't picked up... Couldn't they at least alert the producers that there was a chance it would be the last season and give them a chance to wrap things up?


----------



## bicker

The producers know very well that they are in danger of being cancelled. They have access to the same ratings information that the networks do. And the networks are relatively consistent with regard to what it takes to be free from that risk. I don't believe the networks have ever cancelled a show that had a 1.00 or better renew/cancel index on TVbythenumbers.Com. (Brooklyn 99 had a 0.03 index.) If that website can be that accurate, then surely a production company can do that for themselves, or just keep an eye on that website. 

The production companies don't want to, though. They want the cliffhanger to bring audience back the next fall, optimistically, assuming that they'll be renewed despite not achieving that 1.00 index. It is the producers of the show itself who are putting the cliffhanger up knowing that they may end up disappointing their viewers



This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## TonyD79

It has been pretty much assumed that 99 was ending this year.


----------



## eddyj

robojerk said:


> 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' Renewed for Season 3 by Amazon
> 'The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel' Renewed for Season Three by Amazon (EXCLUSIVE)


I was confused since Season 2 has not aired, but happy anyway.


----------



## cmontyburns

TonyD79 said:


> It has been pretty much assumed that 99 was ending this year.


The showrunner acknowledged knowing that it was a possibility, but indicated that he was optimistic it would be renewed (by Fox). Most of the "shows on the bubble" trackers had it listed as "looking good" to return, or whatever term each tracker used.


----------



## Steveknj

spartanstew said:


> You learn how to avoid spoilers. I delay all sports and haven't had anything spoiled in 4 or 5 years.





BrettStah said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty good at avoiding spoilers for sports too.


Might be easy in your situation. Not so much with me. Besides getting spoiled by what I mentioned, I also have two boys who spoil scores very easily and have terrible poker faces. So my way, works best, for me. And has for MANY years.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> The NFL has commercial times outs. A time out specifically so commercials can be shown during the broadcast. The players are just standing around during this since it's separate from the time outs each team gets. And I know they had them at least as far back to the 70's. SInce the Redskins Games I went to in the late 70's had them.


All sports do. Hockey has 2 or 3 of them built in during play stoppages where they do 90 seconds of commercials (used to be 60), plus they've added that in game commercial side by side before puck drop. Baseball obviously has built in commercial breaks...between innings (and inbetween innings have gotten longer for an extra ad). I don't watch too much basketball, but don't they have built in official time outs that they go to for commercials?

You're football one is completely irksome. I've seen the following scenario more than once. Team scores a TD, someone gets hurt, they go to commercial. Come back, kick the XP, go to commercial. Kickoff, go to commercial. So you've now seen about 10 seconds of real action and about 6 minutes of commercials. If you through in the 2 minute warning in the middle of that, it's even worse. It's why I can get through a secondary show while watching a sporting event as well.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> Might be easy in your situation. Not so much with me. Besides getting spoiled by what I mentioned, I also have two boys who spoil scores very easily and have terrible poker faces. So my way, works best, for me. And has for MANY years.


Yeah, in my case my kids aren't usually tracking scores in realtime.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, in my case my kids aren't usually tracking scores in realtime.


I've come home from going out and recording games, and one of my sons will come out with this huge grin on his face...."dad, I'm not going to tell you anything about the game" And at the point I'm just watching for the score...I know they won.


----------



## spartanstew

Steveknj said:


> Might be easy in your situation. Not so much with me. Besides getting spoiled by what I mentioned, I also have two boys who spoil scores very easily and have terrible poker faces. So my way, works best, for me. And has for MANY years.


My boys (and friends) learned long ago not to spoil things. All of my friends/family know that they can't even text me things during big games.


----------



## spartanstew

Steveknj said:


> I've come home from going out and recording games, and one of my sons will come out with this huge grin on his face...."dad, I'm not going to tell you anything about the game" And at the point I'm just watching for the score...I know they won.


Yes, my kids (and friends) used to do that too. They learned.

I decided early on that I'd rather teach those closest to me not to give things away than to prohibit myself from going out (for example) or doing other things during games, for fear of spoilers.

YMMV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

spartanstew said:


> My boys (and friends) learned long ago not to spoil things. All of my friends/family know that they can't even text me things during big games.


Just punch them in the face 4 or 5 times. They'll get the message.


----------



## spartanstew

Only took once.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> All sports do. Hockey has 2 or 3 of them built in during play stoppages where they do 90 seconds of commercials (used to be 60), plus they've added that in game commercial side by side before puck drop. Baseball obviously has built in commercial breaks...between innings (and inbetween innings have gotten longer for an extra ad). I don't watch too much basketball, but don't they have built in official time outs that they go to for commercials?
> 
> You're football one is completely irksome. I've seen the following scenario more than once. Team scores a TD, someone gets hurt, they go to commercial. Come back, kick the XP, go to commercial. Kickoff, go to commercial. So you've now seen about 10 seconds of real action and about 6 minutes of commercials. If you through in the 2 minute warning in the middle of that, it's even worse. It's why I can get through a secondary show while watching a sporting event as well.


That is not a "commercial timeout." A commercial timeout is one that is taken solely to do a commercial and interrupts the game. Like college basketball which has commercial timeouts when the clock stops for any reason after certain times on the game clock. Football does. It have these. They do commercials at specific actions/times in the game. Just like baseball which has them at inning ends and pitching changes. Those are not commercial timeouts either. In fact, even if a football game would not be televised, the same stoppages would exist. They may be shorter but they exist.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> That is not a "commercial timeout." A commercial timeout is one that is taken solely to do a commercial and interrupts the game. Like college basketball which has commercial timeouts when the clock stops for any reason after certain times on the game clock. Football does. It have these. They do commercials at specific actions/times in the game. Just like baseball which has them at inning ends and pitching changes. Those are not commercial timeouts either. In fact, even if a football game would not be televised, the same stoppages would exist. They may be shorter but they exist.


Semantics I suppose. while they are not strictly for commercials, they are used for such. Hockey's is definitely a commercial timeout because there are faceoffs where they take the 90 seconds to go to commercial (and a red light in the arena goes on telling the refs/fans that it's a commercial timeout. Other faceoffs happen almost immediately after the action stops (no commercials).

As an aside, I remember MLB Network replayed Don Larson's Perfect Game, complete with commercials when they first came on the air. After each inning (and if I recall, only after SOME innings) they went to commercial, which was only 60 seconds. The game flowed much better.


----------



## Bierboy

Steveknj said:


> ...Hockey has 2 or 3 of them built in during play stoppages where they do 90 seconds of commercials (used to be 60), plus they've added that in game commercial side by side before puck drop...


Not quite true. I watch a LOT of NHL hockey, and all commercial breaks (during play) are 120 seconds (four quick advances). And it's been a VERY long time when they were only 60 seconds. I can't remember, but I'll bet it's been at least 15 years or more....


----------



## realityboy

'The Expanse': Amazon In Talks To Pick Up Space Series After Syfy Cancellation

Seems like a good fit if they can make it work.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> Semantics I suppose. while they are not strictly for commercials, they are used for such. Hockey's is definitely a commercial timeout because there are faceoffs where they take the 90 seconds to go to commercial (and a red light in the arena goes on telling the refs/fans that it's a commercial timeout. Other faceoffs happen almost immediately after the action stops (no commercials).
> 
> As an aside, I remember MLB Network replayed Don Larson's Perfect Game, complete with commercials when they first came on the air. After each inning (and if I recall, only after SOME innings) they went to commercial, which was only 60 seconds. The game flowed much better.


 Not really semantics. A television timeout is one that is done only for television purposes. Basketball and hockey have them. Football and baseball do not. The test is if the stoppage would exist if the game were not televised. You can't find one in the nfl anymore but smaller college games are not always televised. They have the same stoppages as a televised game. For hockey, the commercial breaks when there is a routine face off are television breaks and would be like any other game flow if they weren't. Same with stoppages in basketball.

Please don't redefine accepted terms. Especially ones that are actually written in the rules.


----------



## mattack

series5orpremier said:


> I'm already in for Magnum, P.I., no questions asked.


the new magnum pi has no comma.


----------



## Amnesia

Still has the periods, though...


----------



## mlsnyc

LA -> Vegas is donezo

Fox cancels 'LA to Vegas'


----------



## RGM1138

mattack said:


> the new magnum pi has no comma.


Maybe the new magnum pi is a mathematician who solves measurement crimes.


----------



## BrettStah




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> the new magnum pi has no comma.


[cue Oxford Comma debate]


----------



## madscientist

realityboy said:


> 'The Expanse': Amazon In Talks To Pick Up Space Series After Syfy Cancellation
> 
> Seems like a good fit if they can make it work.


pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease.... I bought _Expanse_ on Amazon when I didn't get SyFy. I'd do it again, although I have Prime already so possibly that won't be required.


----------



## Worf

mlsnyc said:


> LA -> Vegas is donezo
> 
> Fox cancels 'LA to Vegas'


Aww. I kinda like it. But at least it didn't end on a cliffhanger like other shows that got cancelled. And I also knew realistically, it was fairly lame. Renewal would've been nice, but it was an almost certainty it would've been cancelled.


----------



## bicker

Worf said:


> Aww. I kinda like it. But at least it didn't end on a cliffhanger like other shows that got cancelled. And I also knew realistically, it was fairly lame. Renewal would've been nice, but it was an almost certainty it would've been cancelled.


I agree, but most of all Dylan McDermott was wasted in that role.


----------



## astrohip

mlsnyc said:


> LA -> Vegas is donezo
> 
> Fox cancels 'LA to Vegas'


Another funny, quirky Fox show bites the dust. 

I just reviewed the Fox 2018 Fall schedule, not a single returning show I watch. Zero. Nada.


----------



## mlsnyc

This isn't B99-level disappointment (for the 1 day it was cancelled), but I really liked LA -> Vegas and am sorry to see it go. It was very funny and I loved all the characters. They were comical to the extreme yet I can't think of any one that I thought was so over the top that I couldn't take.

Not that most of us could ever know, but it may have gotten renewed had Fox not needed to clear space for football and were revamping their tone and style. It had already made it this far, making me think there were some negotiations going on to make changes that could save the show, but they couldn't quite work things out. I think this was the last single cam comedy they had. Next season all their comedies will be the traditional sitcom style except for one they already made a commitment to.

EDIT: Slipped my mind that they were trying to get Will Ferrel, a producer of the show, to commit to making a guest appearance in S2 episode 1. He wouldn't, and the show was cancelled.

'LA To Vegas' Comedy Series Canceled By Fox After One Season

'LA to Vegas' is grounded: Canceled after 1 season on FOX


----------



## Steveknj

Bierboy said:


> Not quite true. I watch a LOT of NHL hockey, and all commercial breaks (during play) are 120 seconds (four quick advances). And it's been a VERY long time when they were only 60 seconds. I can't remember, but I'll bet it's been at least 15 years or more....


I watch at least 100 hockey games a year. They are 90 seconds for commercial breaks, and up until 20 years ago, they used to be 60. I don't watch a lot of NBC games, but they MAY be 120, but I doubt it. There is also a few seconds when they come back before they drop the puck, so maybe that's your 4 advances.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Not really semantics. A television timeout is one that is done only for television purposes. Basketball and hockey have them. Football and baseball do not. The test is if the stoppage would exist if the game were not televised. You can't find one in the nfl anymore but smaller college games are not always televised. They have the same stoppages as a televised game. For hockey, the commercial breaks when there is a routine face off are television breaks and would be like any other game flow if they weren't. Same with stoppages in basketball.
> 
> Please don't redefine accepted terms. Especially ones that are actually written in the rules.


Football ABSOLUTELY does. There are sometimes when they kickoff and stay with the game and there are other times when they go to commercial. You don't think it's planned that after the next kickoff we will go to commercial?

You want to say baseball DOESN'T have planned stoppages? Of course they do. It's called after EVERY HALF INNING. As I mentioned games used to be shorter because there were no commercials. Now MLB mandates the amount of time between innings for commercial breaks. There's no reason a pitcher can't get to the mound throw his warmups and go, but he has to wait for TV to come back. So yeah, it's semantics.

Some good info:

Television timeout - Wikipedia

BTW hockey doesn't have a planned time when they actually STOP the CLOCK and go to commercial. The closest they come is during outdoor games where they stop at the 10 minute mark to scrape the ice which might radically change due to conditions.


----------



## TAsunder

madscientist said:


> pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease.... I bought _Expanse_ on Amazon when I didn't get SyFy. I'd do it again, although I have Prime already so possibly that won't be required.


If we believe this article's claims about Bezos, I'd be surprised if this didn't happen.

'The Expanse' Revived for Season 4 at Amazon



> Amazon Studios is in talks to revive one of CEO Jeff Bezos' favorite properties.
> 
> The retailer and streaming outlet is near a deal to revive the space drama _The Expanse _for a fourth season just 10 days after Syfy canceled the series. Amazon Studios declined comment as sources note the deal is not closed.
> 
> Syfy had only first-run linear rights in the U.S. to _The Expanse, _which was based on James S. A. Corey's best-selling book series of the same name and starred Steven Strait. Amazon Studios had streaming rights to the first three seasons of the show. Sources say Bezos is a big fan of the book and was livid that the TV series went to NBCUniversal-owned Syfy. The move is said to have ignited Bezos' demand that Amazon Studios brass find the company's version of _Game of Thrones_.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> Football ABSOLUTELY does. There are sometimes when they kickoff and stay with the game and there are other times when they go to commercial. You don't think it's planned that after the next kickoff we will go to commercial?
> 
> You want to say baseball DOESN'T have planned stoppages? Of course they do. It's called after EVERY HALF INNING. As I mentioned games used to be shorter because there were no commercials. Now MLB mandates the amount of time between innings for commercial breaks. There's no reason a pitcher can't get to the mound throw his warmups and go, but he has to wait for TV to come back. So yeah, it's semantics.
> 
> Some good info:
> 
> Television timeout - Wikipedia
> 
> BTW hockey doesn't have a planned time when they actually STOP the CLOCK and go to commercial. The closest they come is during outdoor games where they stop at the 10 minute mark to scrape the ice which might radically change due to conditions.


Baseball has those stoppages regardless of television. The timing is the same regardless. Therefore NOT a TV timeout or stoppage.

It is extremely unusual that football skips a timeout before or after a kickoff and it is still a major stoppage at the game. Therefore not a TV timeout.

TV timeouts are artificial stoppages that happen at predetermined intervals based upon game clock time. Like in hockey instead of just lining up for the face off, they take a break for TV or in basketball instead of just taking the ball out of bounds, they retreat to the benches.

Different kind of stoppages. Baseball and football don't need the TV kind because they have built in downtime. Hockey and basketball don't.

And you are totally I correct about the timing between innings. It isn't as simple as the pitcher going to the mound and go. Everybody has to be ready. They have a CLOCK now for inning breaks. I go to about a hundred games a year, most in the minors with no TV. The same time between innings takes place there.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Baseball has those stoppages regardless of television. The timing is the same regardless. Therefore NOT a TV timeout or stoppage.
> 
> It is extremely unusual that football skips a timeout before or after a kickoff and it is still a major stoppage at the game. Therefore not a TV timeout.
> 
> TV timeouts are artificial stoppages that happen at predetermined intervals based upon game clock time. Like in hockey instead of just lining up for the face off, they take a break for TV or in basketball instead of just taking the ball out of bounds, they retreat to the benches.
> 
> Different kind of stoppages. Baseball and football don't need the TV kind because they have built in downtime. Hockey and basketball don't.
> 
> And you are totally I correct about the timing between innings. It isn't as simple as the pitcher going to the mound and go. Everybody has to be ready. They have a CLOCK now for inning breaks. I go to about a hundred games a year, most in the minors with no TV. The same time between innings takes place there.


All sports have stoppages regardless of TV. Of the sports I'm familiar with only Basketball actually stops the clock for a TV timeout. Hockey has them after faceoffs, but only SOME faceoffs have them. The NFL has certain rules as to when there are commercials during breaks in the action. Even baseball has different rules. Local versus network games, TV versus non TV games. TV games have longer timeouts than non TV games (not many of those left) Minor leagues have shorter timeouts than MLB games. So none of these are strictly planned timeouts, they are based on game situation, timing and other factors.


----------



## BrettStah

Wow, can we get back to arguing about what "magic" means? This "TV timeouts" argument is even worse!


----------



## robojerk

The time out talk is now paused for a commercial break.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> All sports have stoppages regardless of TV. Of the sports I'm familiar with only Basketball actually stops the clock for a TV timeout. Hockey has them after faceoffs, but only SOME faceoffs have them. The NFL has certain rules as to when there are commercials during breaks in the action. Even baseball has different rules. Local versus network games, TV versus non TV games. TV games have longer timeouts than non TV games (not many of those left) Minor leagues have shorter timeouts than MLB games. So none of these are strictly planned timeouts, they are based on game situation, timing and other factors.


You are wrong. The clock for between innings is the same for major and minor league games. And why does hockey have stoppage after "some" face offs? For tv timeouts!

I'm done. You have no idea what you are arguing about.


----------



## Anubys

robojerk said:


> The time out talk is now paused for a commercial break.


Sure...but how long is the break?!


----------



## TampaThunder

Steveknj said:


> BTW hockey doesn't have a planned time when they actually STOP the CLOCK and go to commercial. The closest they come is during outdoor games where they stop at the 10 minute mark to scrape the ice which might radically change due to conditions.


As this seems to be the thread for it  here is a clarification on NHL TV timeouts:



> *TV timeouts* are two minutes long, and occur three times per period, during normal game stoppages after the 6, 10, and 14 minute marks of the period, unless there is a power play, a goal that has just been scored, or the stoppage was as a result of an icing.


----------



## RGM1138

I don't know if this has been reported upthread but, Kevin Can Wait has apparently cancelled by CBS.

Kevin Can Wait Cancelled at CBS After Polarizing Season 2 Shake-Up


----------



## realityboy

'Good Morning America' Expands To 3 Hours, 'The Chew' Canceled By ABC After 7 Seasons


----------



## ADG

RGM1138 said:


> I don't know if this has been reported upthread but, Kevin Can Wait has apparently cancelled by CBS.
> 
> Kevin Can Wait Cancelled at CBS After Polarizing Season 2 Shake-Up





realityboy said:


> 'Good Morning America' Expands To 3 Hours, 'The Chew' Canceled By ABC After 7 Seasons


Why are you posting that news in this thread?

Oh wait --- never mind


----------



## DevdogAZ

Surprised there's still no decision on Timeless. Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> 'Good Morning America' Expands To 3 Hours, 'The Chew' Canceled By ABC After 7 Seasons


Oh, dang it.  I enjoy "The Chew" as an intelligent and informative cooking show, actually producing nice food and recipes. (Albeit, the past 1-2 years it's gotten incredibly talk-chummy and less straight food-oriented.) Dang it, again. A Mario effect, with former host Mario Batali having been removed earlier this season for off-show sexual harassment matters?

(Likely, also: I imagine relatively cheap to tack on a further GMA hour and produce more of the same. Sigh.)


----------



## sharkster

Mikeguy said:


> Oh, dang it.  I enjoy "The Chew" as an intelligent and informative cooking show, actually producing nice food and recipes. (Albeit, the past 1-2 years it's gotten incredibly talk-chummy and less straight food-oriented.) Dang it, again. A Mario effect, with former host Mario Batali having been removed earlier this season for off-show sexual harassment matters?
> 
> (Likely, also: I imagine relatively cheap to tack on a further GMA hour and produce more of the same. Sigh.)


You and I both!  I look forward to this show, each day, and have especially enjoyed it since Daphne (annoying!) and Mario (skeevy) left. I will miss it immensely and don't get me started on GMA needing another hour. blech

Yeah, I can't help wondering if Mario may have done some things there, too, and it's affecting the show in the background.


----------



## BrettStah

Mikeguy said:


> former host Mario Batali having been removed earlier this season for off-show sexual harassment matters?


New information about him just came out - criminal investigation... sounds like he was going full-on Cosby and drugging/raping.


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> New information about him just came out - criminal investigation... sounds like he was going full-on Cosby and drugging/raping.


I don't know if it comes from the same source, but "60 Minutes" had a segment featuring the allegations against him, as stated by women affected, significantly, this past weekend. Yes, going to a criminal level, and Crosby-level disturbing (although seemingly not as pervasive, if there is a saving grace--of course, one is horrid enough). (I wanted to put an emoji here, but I can't think of one that adequately reflects my disgust and disappointment.)


----------



## spartanstew

mlsnyc said:


> This isn't B99-level disappointment (for the 1 day it was cancelled), but I really liked LA -> Vegas and am sorry to see it go. It was very funny and I loved all the characters. They were comical to the extreme yet I can't think of any one that I thought was so over the top that I couldn't take.


Ditto.


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> Oh, dang it.  I enjoy "The Chew" as an intelligent and informative cooking show, actually producing nice food and recipes. (Albeit, the past 1-2 years it's gotten incredibly talk-chummy and less straight food-oriented.) Dang it, again. A Mario effect, with former host Mario Batali having been removed earlier this season for off-show sexual harassment matters?
> 
> (Likely, also: I imagine relatively cheap to tack on a further GMA hour and produce more of the same. Sigh.)


I never watched it, but was Mario such an integral part of it? You'd think that they could replace him with someone else pretty easily. My guess is that this was an excuse to dump the show for whatever reason.


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> I never watched it, but was Mario such an integral part of it? You'd think that they could replace him with someone else pretty easily. My guess is that this was an excuse to dump the show for whatever reason.


He was one of the original five hosts. They didn't need five hosts, anyway, so after he got the boot (and Daphne Oz had already left a while back), there were just the three of them (Michael Symon, Carla Hall, and Clinton Kelly). It was a good show with three hosts. The three best were the three still there. I'll really miss the show.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

CBS Code Black cancelled


----------



## Win Joy Jr

DevdogAZ said:


> Surprised there's still no decision on Timeless. Fingers still crossed.


TVLine hinted to expect an announcement Friday afternoon as part of "Take out the trash" leading into the holiday weekend. I take that is "It's not looking good"...


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> He was one of the original five hosts. They didn't need five hosts, anyway, so after he got the boot (and Daphne Oz had already left a while back), there were just the three of them (Michael Symon, Carla Hall, and Clinton Kelly). It was a good show with three hosts. The three best were the three still there. I'll really miss the show.


So he had already left the show. So I wonder how much his misconduct played into ABC cancelling the show?


----------



## jsmeeker

Steveknj said:


> So he had already left the show. So I wonder how much his misconduct played into ABC cancelling the show?


Yes. When the stories first broke many months ago. Maybe his dismissal from the show lead to a big ratings drop? Not really sure. It's not like he was ever going to come back anyway. So, the most recent additional accusations didn't have anything to do with the cancellation.


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> So he had already left the show. So I wonder how much his misconduct played into ABC cancelling the show?


Well, he got the boot in December when this stuff about him started coming out. I cannot help wondering if he was doing some stuff at the show too. If he is, indeed, this guy - they do this sort of stuff at every opportunity. Granted, that restaurant situation was unique in that there were those two additional floors and parties going on. But I can see a guy like that being grabby, and who knows what, pretty much any time he is in the presence of women.

Since he got the boot, I just figured that the show was fine. It sounds like the whole thing is about GMA wanting another hour and maybe this show was the one with the lowest viewership. All that said, I don't actually _know_ anything, behind the scenes, so I could be wrong.


----------



## bicker

The most likely scenario is that Batali had nothing to do with the cancellation. However speculating about what possible impact he might have had, I think it's most likely that his simple association with the show made a certain subset of viewers (including a few I know personally) feel dirty, as if his reprehensible actions nullified any potential positive aspects of his non reprehensible actions, and even though he was no longer associated with the show, those viewers irrationally allowed that to affect their viewing behavior. 

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## RGM1138

sharkster said:


> He was one of the original five hosts. They didn't need five hosts, anyway, so after he got the boot (and Daphne Oz had already left a while back), there were just the three of them (Michael Symon, Carla Hall, and Clinton Kelly). It was a good show with three hosts. The three best were the three still there. I'll really miss the show.


I noticed a while back that Ms Oz was no longer there. Did she want more time with the family or find another gig?

And did they address Batali's firing on the show?


----------



## sharkster

RGM1138 said:


> I noticed a while back that Ms Oz was no longer there. Did she want more time with the family or find another gig?
> 
> And did they address Batali's firing on the show?


I hope somebody else, with a better memory, can provide the specific info. When Daphne Oz left, I don't even remember what they said. But she was having kids and there probably came a point when working full time and having babies/toddlers would be difficult, plus the desire to spend the time WITH them anyway.

Then, down the road, when Mario B left, IIRC, they made a short statement in the next episode and that was that. All I recall was that it was concise, but not including any specific 'why' about it.

I hope somebody else can give better info. Sorry.  Now that my memory is going I retain so very little, which drives me crazy because before this I had a really good memory.


----------



## RGM1138

sharkster said:


> I hope somebody else, with a better memory, can provide the specific info. When Daphne Oz left, I don't even remember what they said. But she was having kids and there probably came a point when working full time and having babies/toddlers would be difficult, plus the desire to spend the time WITH them anyway.
> 
> Then, down the road, when Mario B left, IIRC, they made a short statement in the next episode and that was that. All I recall was that it was concise, but not including any specific 'why' about it.
> 
> I hope somebody else can give better info. Sorry.  Now that my memory is going I retain so very little, which drives me crazy because before this I had a really good memory.


No, that's a whole lot more than I knew. Thanks!


----------



## Bierboy

Steveknj said:


> I watch at least 100 hockey games a year. They are 90 seconds for commercial breaks, and up until 20 years ago, they used to be 60. I don't watch a lot of NBC games, but they MAY be 120, but I doubt it. There is also a few seconds when they come back before they drop the puck, so maybe that's your 4 advances.


I primarily watch the Blackhawks, and they are on either WGN or CSNBC (or whatever they call it now). EVERY break during play is 120 seconds. I watch them recorded and I jump four times at 30 seconds per. And NO WAY is it four jumps including the few seconds before the puck drops. I have stopped too early, and they are always in a commercial. I won't discuss this any more.


----------



## Steveknj

Bierboy said:


> I primarily watch the Blackhawks, and they are on either WGN or CSNBC (or whatever they call it now). EVERY break during play is 120 seconds. I watch them recorded and I jump four times at 30 seconds per. And NO WAY is it four jumps including the few seconds before the puck drops. I have stopped too early, and they are always in a commercial. I won't discuss this any more.


The commercial breask might be 120 seconds, but there are three commercials per break. You have a 10-15 second lead out by the network to the break, and about a 10-15 second lead in after the commercial break. I usually just skip 3x and watch the lead out and lead in.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> So he had already left the show. So I wonder how much his misconduct played into ABC cancelling the show?


It almost feels to me like a mojo thing--the show, for me, just hasn't been the same. (Although I don't know if there has been a ratings hit.) Mario, for me, brought a further intelligence, chef expertise, and diversity to the show (bringing in Italy Italian (as opposed to American Italian) and Spanish expertise, and typically being the one to bring out Jewish recipes during Jewish holidays). When he left (was fired), I thought that they needed to add a 4th chef host to the show, and would have liked to have seen someone with Mexican or Asian expertise, where the show lacks.

My guess is: 4 paid hosts can be expensive and it will be cheaper and easier simply to retread GMA for yet another hour.


----------



## bicker

I think another hour of GMA would cost just about as much. I think the decision is simply based on being able to demand higher advertising rates for GMA.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## TonyD79

Not sure it’s been reported here. Krypton renewed for season 2.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> 'Good Morning America' Expands To 3 Hours, 'The Chew' Canceled By ABC After 7 Seasons


And so, in today's "The Chew," the hosts publicly announced that the show has not been renewed for another season, and then spent some time commiserating. It actually was pretty sweet.

And then a leitmotif for the episode came out: "Someone hire us, please!" Pretty humorous (and honest). And then a further sweet thing occurred: many of the behind-the-scenes show contributors (prep. chefs, stylists, segment producers) were introduced throughout the show, also with the "Hire me, please" leitmotif. All done with a wink and a nod and a smile.

All in the course of which, Clinton kept on drinking, finally saying in the final segment that he shouldn't be handling a knife. 

A nice way to be going out.


----------



## mr.unnatural

I tried to see if anyone had mentioned these cancellations but had to wade through several pages of people arguing about TV timeouts during sports programs.

Lucifer
Quantico
Scorpion
The Mick
The Last Man On Earth

I never watched Quantico or Scorpion, but I had season passes for the rest. I'm shocked to see Designated Survivor and Lucifer on the chopping block. I guess too many conservative viewers couldn't handle a show about Satan being portrayed in a good light.


----------



## spartanstew

mr.unnatural said:


> I tried to see if anyone had mentioned these cancellations but had to wade through several pages of people arguing about TV timeouts during sports programs.
> 
> Lucifer
> Quantico
> Scorpion
> The Mick
> The Last Man On Earth
> 
> I never watched Quantico or Scorpion, but I had season passes for the rest. I'm shocked to see Designated Survivor and Lucifer on the chopping block. I guess too many conservative viewers couldn't handle a show about Satan being portrayed in a good light.


Yes, they've all been mentioned and many spurred lots of comments. There's a search box up at the top right. Putting in Lucifer, for example, and selecting just this thread would have led you to this post from 2 weeks ago:



series5orpremier said:


> Lucifer cancelled by Fox. It's a bloodbath out there.
> 
> 'Lucifer' goes down: Canceled after 3 seasons on FOX
> 
> So they finally figured out a way to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kill Cain.


----------



## morac

As a FYI for Lucifer, Fox is airing two unaired episodes this Monday at 8 pm.


----------



## robojerk

The Expanse is being picked up by Amazon
'The Expanse' Moves to Amazon for Season 4

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FTheExpanse%252Fcomments%252F8m7o4g%252F


----------



## mr.unnatural

robojerk said:


> The Expanse is being picked up by Amazon
> 'The Expanse' Moves to Amazon for Season 4
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FTheExpanse%252Fcomments%252F8m7o4g%252F


Finally, some good news about a show that I watch. This show was simply too good to die.


----------



## ncbill

mr.unnatural said:


> Finally, some good news about a show that I watch. This show was simply too good to die.


+1000

And I rarely get passionate about TV shows.


----------



## ADG

mr.unnatural said:


> I tried to see if anyone had mentioned these cancellations but had to wade through several pages of people arguing about TV timeouts during sports programs.
> 
> Lucifer
> Quantico
> Scorpion
> The Mick
> The Last Man On Earth


I don't get it. How could you have missed it? This thread is dedicated exclusively to reporting renewals and deletions.


----------



## RGM1138

ADG said:


> I don't get it. How could you have missed it? This thread is dedicated exclusively to reporting renewals and deletions.


----------



## vertigo235

Super yay for The Expanse


----------



## mr.unnatural

ADG said:


> I don't get it. How could you have missed it? This thread is dedicated exclusively to reporting renewals and deletions.


I missed it because I don't visit this thread all that often and it must have occurred many pages back. I looked back over the last 10 pages of posts to see if any of the shows had been mentioned before I posted my comment.

In case you missed it, I started this thread so I'm pretty sure I have a handle on what it's all about.


----------



## JTAnderson

ADG said:


> I don't get it. How could you have missed it? This thread is dedicated exclusively to reporting renewals and deletions.





mr.unnatural said:


> I missed it because I don't visit this thread all that often and it must have occurred many pages back. I looked back over the last 10 pages of posts to see if any of the shows had been mentioned before I posted my comment.
> 
> In case you missed it, I started this thread so I'm pretty sure I have a handle on what it's all about.


Once again, sarcasm goes to the internet to die.


----------



## ADG

mr.unnatural said:


> I missed it because I don't visit this thread all that often and it must have occurred many pages back. I looked back over the last 10 pages of posts to see if any of the shows had been mentioned before I posted my comment.
> 
> In case you missed it, I started this thread so I'm pretty sure I have a handle on what it's all about.


Yep. Sorry - sarcasm and internet don't play well together. I was pointing out the fact that there this thread has strayed VERY far from its original intent. Or at least I _thought _that's what I was doing


----------



## TonyD79

mr.unnatural said:


> I missed it because I don't visit this thread all that often and it must have occurred many pages back. I looked back over the last 10 pages of posts to see if any of the shows had been mentioned before I posted my comment.
> 
> In case you missed it, I started this thread so I'm pretty sure I have a handle on what it's all about.


I used the thread search to see if there was a note on Krypton.


----------



## spartanstew

ADG said:


> Yep. Sorry - sarcasm and internet don't play well together.


Disagree.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

spartanstew said:


> Disagree.


But apparently irony is alive and well...


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But apparently irony is alive and well...


I never watched that "Irony" show. It is any good?


----------



## TonyD79

eddyj said:


> I never watched that "Irony" show. It is any good?


Don't bother. It was cancelled


----------



## RGM1138

TonyD79 said:


> Don't bother. It was cancelled


Was there a cliffhanger?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> Was there a cliffhanger?


That would be very Alanis Morrisette...


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be very Alanis Morrisette...


It might be . . . ironic . .


----------



## cmontyburns

RGM1138 said:


> Was there a cliffhanger?


Yes. It started raining on the wedding day.


----------



## RGM1138

cmontyburns said:


> Yes. It started raining on the wedding day.


Spoiler alert!


----------



## Bierboy

TonyD79 said:


> Don't bother. It was cancelled


But it was picked up by The Learning Channel....


----------



## Jonathan_S

eddyj said:


> I never watched that "Irony" show. It is any good?


I though the "Bronzy" prequel was better.


----------



## eddyj

Jonathan_S said:


> I though the "Bronzy" prequel was better.


I'm amazed @Rob Helmerichs liked it. It was too pre medieval.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> I'm amazed @Rob Helmerichs liked it. It was too pre medieval.


The Bronze Age is the medieval period of Ancient Greece.


----------



## lambertman

'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC


----------



## brianric

lambertman said:


> 'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC


Yes.


----------



## hapster85

lambertman said:


> 'Roseanne' Canceled at ABC


While I was enjoying the revival, it hasn't been as good as the original. Also, when are people going to learn that social media stupidity has real-world consequences? Sad turn of events.


----------



## brianric

hapster85 said:


> when are people going to learn that social media stupidity has real-world consequences? Sad turn of events.


Agree.


----------



## sharkster

hapster85 said:


> While I was enjoying the revival, it hasn't been as good as the original. Also, when are people going to learn that social media stupidity has real-world consequences? Sad turn of events.


ITA. Furthermore, hey, people can say whatever they want but what they say might preclude them from the privilege of having a television show. Sadly, it doesn't preclude some other things, but I'll shut my trap now.


----------



## series5orpremier

I guess the Goldbergs spinoff “Schooled” will now get a Fall premiere, and they can either put that or one of the proven Friday comedies in the Tuesday spot vacated by Roseanne.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm actually starting to like that people who make these inane comments on Social Media are starting to realize that there are consequences to their actions. Maybe some folks will start to think before they type now. There are actually people who READ their stuff out there.


----------



## jsmeeker

Steveknj said:


> I'm actually starting to like that people who make these inane comments on Social Media are starting to realize that *there are consequences to their actions. * Maybe some folks will start to think before they type now. There are actually people who READ their stuff out there.


lets hope that's really true


----------



## Steveknj

jsmeeker said:


> lets hope that's really true


The consequences in the case it that her show got cancelled. I fell bad for the rest of the folks who worked on the show though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> The consequences in the case it that her show got cancelled. I fell bad for the rest of the folks who worked on the show though.


But I suspect to her that's not a consequence of her actions...it's a consequence of people wanting to censor her freedom of speech.


----------



## Peter000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I suspect to her that's not a consequence of her actions...it's a consequence of people wanting to censor her freedom of speech.


Roseanne still has her freedom of speech.


----------



## nyny523




----------



## Mikeguy

hapster85 said:


> While I was enjoying the revival, it hasn't been as good as the original. *Also, when are people going to learn that social media stupidity has real-world consequences? *Sad turn of events.


Especially here, where there is a habit of this. Shouldn't she have told herself, "ok, I can't stop myself--it I want to keep my job, no tweeting"?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> Roseanne still has her freedom of speech.


Of course. I'm not talking about what's happening in reality; I'm talking about what's probably happening in her mind.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> I'm actually starting to like that people who make these inane comments on Social Media are starting to realize that there are consequences to their actions. Maybe some folks will start to think before they type now. There are actually people who READ their stuff out there.


They are paying consequences. Whether they realize it or not is a different issue. Roseanne sure didn't realize it. Until after the Twitterverse blew up and sponsors starting cancelling.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> They are paying consequences. Whether they realize it or not is a different issue. Roseanne sure didn't realize it. Until after the Twitterverse blew up and sponsors starting cancelling.


Some are, some aren't. I will leave it at that as I don't want to get banned.


----------



## hefe

Truth


----------



## series5orpremier

Steveknj said:


> I'm actually starting to like that people who make these inane comments on Social Media are starting to realize that there are consequences to their actions.


I think the consequences here are mainly because she's famous and successful. There are still a ton of idiots who move around social media fairly anonymously and if they ever do the same thing hardly anyone would notice or give any substantive consequences to them because they have nothing to lose to begin with.


----------



## dswallow

I'm just annoyed to find my Facebook feed overwhelmed with posts about that crappy show, canceled or not.


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> I think the consequences here are mainly because she's famous and successful. There are still a ton of idiots who move around social media fairly anonymously and if they ever do the same thing hardly anyone would notice or give any substantive consequences to them because they have nothing to lose to begin with.


do they have contracts with disney & icm, with clauses that govern their public behavior as an employee and represented talent? odds are most likely anyone hiring or representing rosanne included such clauses, and if so, it would explain the immediate dismissals.


----------



## Mikeguy

NorthAlabama said:


> do they have contracts with disney & icm, with clauses that govern their public behavior as an employee and represented talent? odds are most likely anyone hiring or representing rosanne included such clauses, and if so, it would explain the immediate dismissals.


I was wondering that. And also wondering, going into the picture, if a studio/broadcaster would put in an escalating penalty clause: for the first inappropriate public comment, $1M penalty going to the offended person/group; 2nd time, $1.5M; third time, show cancellation.


----------



## mrizzo80

I haven't watched any of the revival, but I was planning to just to see what all the fuss over the last few months was about. Looks like they pulled it from Hulu, so I guess I won't be watching it.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> I'm actually starting to like that people who make these inane comments on Social Media are starting to realize that there are consequences to their actions. Maybe some folks will start to think before they type now. There are actually people who READ their stuff out there.


My pastor told me that before the Church hires anyone for their school that they be allowed to access up to five years of their social media accounts or the person is not offered a job.


----------



## bicker

I have a separate social media account just for that purpose.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## mtnagel

bicker said:


> I have a separate social media account just for that purpose.


So you can say racist things on one?


----------



## aaronwt

dswallow said:


> I'm just annoyed to find my Facebook feed overwhelmed with posts about that crappy show, canceled or not.


I enjoyed this past season of Roseanne. I didn't watch all of the original series but I really enjoyed this past season. And was looking forward to the thirteen episodes that were coming in the fall. Needless to say I am pissed about the cancellation.


----------



## ufo4sale

aaronwt said:


> I enjoyed this past season of Roseanne. I didn't watch all of the original series but I really enjoyed this past season. And was looking forward to the thirteen episodes that were coming in the fall. Needless to say I am pissed about the cancellation.


----------



## bicker

mtnagel said:


> So you can say racist things on one?


Ha! Actually, it is so I can say anti-racist things on my private account. It may not serve me well to have a prospective employer to see how issues-oriented my church is, especially if my only choice is to end up having to work for a racist, sexist, zenophobe, homophobe, or climate-change denier.


----------



## Steveknj

brianric said:


> My pastor told me that before the Church hires anyone for their school that they be allowed to access up to five years of their social media accounts or the person is not offered a job.


To me this is another reason to stay off social media. If my politics are different than the HR person, that might disqualify me from a job I'm highly qualified for, and there's no way to prove that was the reason. Heck, if I like the Yankees and follow the Yankees on FB that could disqualify me. I don't like the idea of an employer having access to my FB account (assuming I had one, which I don't really anymore).


----------



## dswallow

These days if someone doesn't have a social media account, I pretty much assume the worst -- that they do, it's embarrassing stuff, and they hid it. I'd rather see you have an account, have consistent opinions, have fun from time to time, and a sense of humor, and aren't a total inconsistent ******* about it.


----------



## Tony_T

#deletefacebook


----------



## gossamer88

dswallow said:


> These days if someone doesn't have a social media account, I pretty much assume the worst -- that they do, it's embarrassing stuff, and they hid it. I'd rather see you have an account, have consistent opinions, have fun from time to time, and a sense of humor, and aren't a total inconsistent ******* about it.


That is the most ridiculous thing I've heard! My wife has nothing to hide and hates anything to do with FB or any other social media account.


----------



## Malcontent

dswallow said:


> These days if someone doesn't have a social media account, I pretty much assume the worst -- that they do, it's embarrassing stuff, and they hid it. I'd rather see you have an account, have consistent opinions, have fun from time to time, and a sense of humor, and aren't a total inconsistent ******* about it.


I've never had Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snap Chat social media account. I'm probably a unicorn in that way. I guess that means I'm being deceptive by not sharing the minutia of my life.


----------



## Tony_T

dswallow said:


> These days if someone doesn't have a social media account, I pretty much assume the worst -- that they do, it's embarrassing stuff, and they hid it. I'd rather see you have an account, have consistent opinions, have fun from time to time, and a sense of humor, and aren't a total inconsistent ******* about it.


Maybe they just don't want to "Friend" you


----------



## hefe

gossamer88 said:


> That is the most ridiculous thing I've heard! My wife has nothing to hide and hates anything to do with FB or any other social media account.


Yeah, that is pretty out there. Plenty of people I know have nothing to do with social media. I don't think that reflects poorly at all.


----------



## hefe

brianric said:


> My pastor told me that before the Church hires anyone for their school that they be allowed to access up to five years of their social media accounts or the person is not offered a job.


Access as in, give us your login credentials so we can log on as you and snoop around? Or just revealing that you have an account and it's username so they can access what's publicly visible? The former doesn't sound legal.


----------



## NorthAlabama

dswallow said:


> These days if someone doesn't have a social media account, I pretty much assume the worst -- that they do, it's embarrassing stuff, and they hid it. I'd rather see you have an account, have consistent opinions, have fun from time to time, and a sense of humor, and aren't a total inconsistent ******* about it.


so, resistance is futile? nope, we don't all have to be assimilated into someone else's preferred app to prove to others we aren't despicable people.


----------



## gossamer88

Yeah that church should be taken to task for invasion of privacy not to mention discrimination (EOE).


----------



## TonyD79

Most employers research people’s social media these days.


----------



## dswallow

Well, that hit a nerve. Must be some truly embarrassing stuff hidden in there.


----------



## laria

brianric said:


> My pastor told me that before the Church hires anyone for their school that they be allowed to access up to five years of their social media accounts or the person is not offered a job.


That is not even legal in many states, including New Jersey (which based on your location I am guessing is where your church is).


----------



## NorthAlabama

dswallow said:


> Well, that hit a nerve. Must be some truly embarrassing stuff hidden in there.


no, it's just some of us hate data aggregators.


----------



## Tony_T

How is it illegal to access information that is public?
Does employer even need permission for this?
And only accessing past 5 years is reasonable.


----------



## Tony_T

NorthAlabama said:


> no, it's just some of us hate data aggregators.


#deletefacebook


----------



## BrettStah

Tony_T said:


> How is it illegal to access information that is public?
> Does employer even need permission for this?
> And only accessing past 5 years is reasonable.


Some information requires being friends on Facebook to see, due to privacy settings.


----------



## laria

Tony_T said:


> How is it illegal to access information that is public?
> Does employer even need permission for this?
> And only accessing past 5 years is reasonable.


It is illegal to ask for logins and passwords to obtain the data, which they would need for many people to even look at 5 years worth of data because many people have their accounts locked down by privacy settings.


----------



## ADG

This is all great stuff for this thread 

Page after page of nothing to do with the subject. Yeah, I know. Like it or lump it - the usual response on TCF so I'll say it myself


----------



## Tony_T

BrettStah said:


> Some information requires being friends on Facebook to see, due to privacy settings.


Then in my uninformed opinion, I would see is as ok for an employer to view public posts only.

...That includes here if real name is used


----------



## BrettStah

Tony_T said:


> Then in my uninformed opinion, I would see is as ok for an employer to view public posts only.
> 
> ...That includes here if real name is used


Nothing stops them from viewing publicly available content. Some employeers want the login credentials so that they can log in as the potential employee.


----------



## longrider

BrettStah said:


> Nothing stops them from viewing publicly available content. Some employeers want the login credentials so that they can log in as the potential employee.


I dont have anything to hide but that would have to be one hell of a job before I would even consider that. I would have no problem with friending the employer but it stops there


----------



## NorthAlabama

i have nothing to hide, either, but where does the investigation end? what if you have a friend(s) who's made inappropriate posts - would that prevent you from being considered?


----------



## tivotvaddict

NorthAlabama said:


> i have nothing to hide, either, but where does the investigation end? what if you have a friend(s) who's made inappropriate posts - would that prevent you from being considered?


that's exactly what China's social "score" does


----------



## Mike20878

Still catching up on the thread so sorry if this was covered... I was going through the iMDB slide show and I could have sworn AP Bio had been canceled...


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> i have nothing to hide, either, but where does the investigation end? what if you have a friend(s) who's made inappropriate posts - would that prevent you from being considered?


This exactly. And there is always information that might prejudice the employer against you, even it's benign (like rooting for a certain sports team the employer doesn't like, or even something as silly as following an actor or athlete). Is it legal for an employer to ask to be "friended"? I have no idea. And it's one of those things that if they ask and you say no, that probably kills your chances. To me, I think LinkedIn should be enough for an employer.


----------



## BrettStah

Mike20878 said:


> Still catching up on the thread so sorry if this was covered... I was going through the iMDB slide show and I could have sworn AP Bio had been canceled...


Looks like it was renewed:
'AP Bio' Renewed, Comedies Produced by Michael Schur, Amy Poehler Get Series Orders From NBC


----------



## Steveknj

And once again, we are SO off topic


----------



## sharkster

BrettStah said:


> Looks like it was renewed:
> 'AP Bio' Renewed, Comedies Produced by Michael Schur, Amy Poehler Get Series Orders From NBC


Thanks for the info. I also was thinking it was cancelled, yet I just cruised through my Passes and I see that I haven't deleted it and I'm pretty neurotic about deleting stuff quickly when it's cancelled. Good thing my Tivo is smarter than I.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> Thanks for the info. I also was thinking it was cancelled, yet I just cruised through my Passes and I see that I haven't deleted it and I'm pretty neurotic about deleting stuff quickly when it's cancelled. Good thing my Tivo is smarter than I.


most times i'm the same, however; i didn't delete the onepass to code black, and plan to watch the remaining episodes as they air. the cancellation isn't all that surprising, but i've enjoyed the cast and writing compared to some of the other medical dramas that survived the cut.


----------



## KDeFlane

Yup, APBio renewed but held until midseason or 2019. 

I was actually looking for a thread about new shows and pilot episodes. It might be nice to get a heads up to record the first ep of a new series just to sample it. For example, NBC is starting "Reverie" tonight and I've heard/read zero critics preview it.


----------



## BrettStah

'Reverie' VR Thriller Drama Pilot Starring Sarah Shahi Gets NBC Series Order

They had me at Sarah Shahi.


----------



## hefe

ADG said:


> This is all great stuff for this thread
> 
> Page after page of nothing to do with the subject. Yeah, I know. Like it or lump it - the usual response on TCF so I'll say it myself


As soon as word of a new cancellation or renewal comes through, it will be posted immediately. We're just filling the in-between time.


----------



## Mike20878

TBS finally canceled Librarians. I felt a need to watch as I did kind of like it, but it's always felt like a chore and is nowhere near a priority on my watch list. So it's a bit of a relief to see it's ending.


----------



## hefe

BrettStah said:


> Nothing stops them from viewing publicly available content. Some employeers want the login credentials so that they can log in as the potential employee.


And that gives them the power to post, to change privacy settings, change passwords, to access friends' content...even if they don't intend to, I wouldn't give that power to anyone. Incompetence alone could screw you over.


----------



## bicker

hefe said:


> And that gives them the power to post, to change privacy settings, change passwords, to access friends' content...even if they don't intend to, I wouldn't give that power to anyone. Incompetence alone could screw you over.


I believe the point is that they use refusal to comply as reason to not consider a candidate. For those who are so important they never care about missing out on a job opportunity, no problem. For others, like this fellow older worker, Jeff, who I met during my recent job search, and who has been looking for a job for almost a year now, letting random opportunities go by is a luxury.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## hefe

bicker said:


> I believe the point is that they use refusal to comply as reason to not consider a candidate. For those who are so important they never care about missing out on a job opportunity, no problem. For others, like this fellow older worker, Jeff, who I met during my recent job search, and who has been looking for a job for almost a year now, letting random opportunities go by is a luxury.
> 
> This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


WHAT? "So important that they never care about missing out on a job opportunity?" Who is that?

I would care. I would also be aghast at being asked to give my account credentials to anyone. Or keys to my house, so they can have a look around when I'm not there. Or anything invasive like that.

The point is that that is a massive invasion of privacy that they're demanding. Whether any individual feels that they have the clout to resist isn't the point, and certainly is no justification for that demand.


----------



## ADG

hefe said:


> As soon as word of a new cancellation or renewal comes through, it will be posted immediately. We're just filling the in-between time.


Gee, thanks for that. Now I know.

First, lots of us (yourself included, no doubt) follow certain threads and when there is a new post in that thread we look at it with the expectation that it is something relative to the subject and thus the reason we're watching the thread in the first place.

Second, hijacking a thread is bad manners on every forum I've ever seen except this one. Look - I understand that sometimes there are side comments, but in this thread any post on topic is the side comment.


----------



## longrider

Mike20878 said:


> TBS finally canceled Librarians. I felt a need to watch as I did kind of like it, but it's always felt like a chore and is nowhere near a priority on my watch list. So it's a bit of a relief to see it's ending.


I really enjoyed the show and am sad to see it go. I remember when it first launched the previews really made it seem like a copy of Warehouse 13 but it definitely developed into something different


----------



## nyny523

Mike20878 said:


> TBS finally canceled Librarians. I felt a need to watch as I did kind of like it, but it's always felt like a chore and is nowhere near a priority on my watch list. So it's a bit of a relief to see it's ending.


Wait - are you in the right thread?


----------



## KDeFlane

"The Arrangement" has been canceled by E! after two seasons.

_(am I doing this right?)_


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> Gee, thanks for that. Now I know.
> 
> First, lots of us (yourself included, no doubt) follow certain threads and when there is a new post in that thread we look at it with the expectation that it is something relative to the subject and thus the reason we're watching the thread in the first place.
> 
> Second, hijacking a thread is bad manners on every forum I've ever seen except this one. Look - I understand that sometimes there are side comments, but in this thread any post on topic is the side comment.


You realize this post is a hijack too 

Generally hijacks here start with a comment related to the actual topic. Often it does go off the rails (and I'm guilty of it too), usually it self corrects when there's new on topic news. I'd advise you to NEVER visit a "The Big Bang Theory" thread!


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> Most employers research people's social media these days.


And if they don't find one, they assume there's something wrong with you. In other words not having any online presence is akin to being a recluse. Keep It Clean: Social Media Screenings Gain in Popularity


----------



## hefe

That sounds like an unjustifiable discrimination. Choosing not to participate in social media could just as easily be rationalized as a positive. Some people are so busy they wouldn't want to waste time on social media, quite the opposite of a recluse. I would hope that people who hire would be smarter than that. But there's no end to that kind of laziness where you make decisions by going down a checklist. No judgement required I guess.


----------



## bicker

hefe said:


> WHAT? "So important that they never care about missing out on a job opportunity?" Who is that?


I allow for all possibilities. It precludes vapid replies from people who feel that such realities would never affect them



hefe said:


> The point is that that is a massive invasion of privacy that they're demanding.


 Yes it is. But that doesn't matter to those who insist on doing it.



hefe said:


> That sounds like an unjustifiable discrimination.


"Unjustifiable" is subjective and legally meaningless. What matters with regard to discrimination, legally, in the United States, is whether it is against a member of a protected class. Not having social media accounts is not a protected class.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hefe said:


> That sounds like an unjustifiable discrimination. Choosing not to participate in social media could just as easily be rationalized as a positive. Some people are so busy they wouldn't want to waste time on social media, quite the opposite of a recluse. I would hope that people who hire would be smarter than that. But there's no end to that kind of laziness where you make decisions by going down a checklist. No judgement required I guess.


i actually had the senior director of one employer twice ask me to join social media - i smiled, nodded, and never joined - there were so much gossip flying at work over who posted what, where, and when, at the time, there was _no way_ i was going to become involved in that mess.


----------



## mtnagel

NorthAlabama said:


> there were so much gossip flying at work over who posted what, where, and when, at the time, there was _no way_ i was going to become involved in that mess.


I have never experienced anything remotely like that with friends/coworkers at work on social media. The only thing I can think of would be when a coworker eloped after dating someone for only a few months. But the worst that was said was, "did you see what Sarah just did?" Big whoop.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mtnagel said:


> I have never experienced anything remotely like that with friends/coworkers at work on social media. The only thing I can think of would be when a coworker eloped after dating someone for only a few months. But the worst that was said was, "did you see what Sarah just did?" Big whoop.


to be honest, i was glad i was on the inside enough to know what was being said behind everyone's backs, feeling as if i'd dodged a bullet.


----------



## JYoung

BrettStah said:


> 'Reverie' VR Thriller Drama Pilot Starring Sarah Shahi Gets NBC Series Order
> 
> They had me at Sarah Shahi.


While that is a plus, this isn't:


> from the _Extant_ team of creator Mickey Fisher and Amblin TV


(Goes to set recording.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

_Reverie _Is _Black Mirror_ for People Who Hate, Fear, and Do Not Understand Anything About Technology


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _Reverie _Is _Black Mirror_ for People Who Hate, Fear, and Do Not Understand Anything About Technology


great review, can't wait to hate this show every week!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> great review, can't wait to hate this show every week!


Amen!

Plus Sarah Shahi, so there's gonna be _something _to like...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Amen!
> 
> Plus Sarah Shahi, so there's gonna be _something _to like...


...or, maybe not. i watched 15 minutes, listened while working another 30, then deleted the 1p - not only was the review great, it was accurate, too.


----------



## mattack

Mike20878 said:


> TBS finally canceled Librarians. I felt a need to watch as I did kind of like it, but it's always felt like a chore and is nowhere near a priority on my watch list. So it's a bit of a relief to see it's ending.


I hope that means the 4th season will finally be on Hulu.. (I DID record them, but since I'm still paying for Hulu no commercials, I am preferring shows I can watch there, or ones I have skip mode on, to other shows.)


----------



## HerronScott

longrider said:


> I really enjoyed the show and am sad to see it go. I remember when it first launched the previews really made it seem like a copy of Warehouse 13 but it definitely developed into something different


I liked the Librarians as well and sad to see it go (liked Warehouse 13 also).

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Librarians and Warehouse 13 both fell into the category of I was happy to watch them, but won't really miss them. Disposable (but entertaining) entertainment.


----------



## TonyD79

Ugh. Trying to put warehouse 13 and the librarians in the same level? The librarians was awful. Warehouse 13 was funny.


----------



## dswallow

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh. Trying to put warehouse 13 and the librarians in the same level? The librarians was awful. Warehouse 13 was funny.


I think at least the first few movies were pretty good, at least for what they were, but the series was garbage that just stewed and smelled worse each subsequent season.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh. Trying to put warehouse 13 and the librarians in the same level? The librarians was awful. Warehouse 13 was funny.


Agree. I really like WH13. I watched The Librarian movie and about half the first season, and it was really pretty silly. The movie was ok, but the TV series was bad.


----------



## RGM1138

I enjoyed Eureka, from that same era too. It had its silly moments but was entertaining. 

I kinda feel bad for Colin Ferguson being a prop in Maytag commercials now. Yeah, I’m sure he’s making a bundle in residuals, but it just looks demeaning.


----------



## TonyD79

Totally agree on the librarian movies. Silly but okay. The series is what I was commenting on. Eureka almost parodied itself which made it fun.


----------



## Mikeguy

Both "Warehouse 13" and "Eureka" were great fun as light-hearted Sci-Fi. And with some pretty good (comedic) acting, actually.


----------



## Mikeguy

Well, ya' all have me intrigued enough to have ordered up the "Librarians" movie series and the first season of the series from my public library branch.


----------



## realityboy

The rare case of a show canceled after being scheduled but never airing.

'Heathers' Reboot Not Moving Forward At Paramount Network


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bummer. I liked the original movie from the 80s. I wonder why they decided not to air it. It's not like there weren't school shootings before Parkland.


----------



## jsmeeker

So, episodes were filmed and fully produced and ready to air?


----------



## Malcontent

The pilot episode of 'Heathers' was available via magic awhile ago.


----------



## realityboy

jsmeeker said:


> So, episodes were filmed and fully produced and ready to air?


It was supposed to start in March and was pushed back due to the Parkland shooting. I'm guessing the first season or close to it was complete.


----------



## mattack

dswallow said:


> I think at least the first few movies were pretty good, at least for what they were, but the series was garbage that just stewed and smelled worse each subsequent season.


The one with the Castle chick was horrible. I thought the show was decent, though I didn't watch the 3rd season for like a year after it aired...


----------



## HerronScott

Steveknj said:


> Agree. I really like WH13. I watched The Librarian movie and about half the first season, and it was really pretty silly. The movie was ok, but the TV series was bad.


Wow and I thought the complete opposite even as much as we like Noah Wyle. The first movie was OK and of course they had Bob Newhart, but the later ones got pretty silly. We really preferred the series much more.

Scott


----------



## jsmeeker

thread diversion alert!!

I promise I did a search on this.

the last O.G.
the last OG
OG
O.G.

I didn't get any hits.

But it looks like The Last O.G. is being renewed! Hooray! I love this show.

'Search Party,' 'The Last OG' Renewed at TBS

anyway.. back to racist tweets and tv time outs


----------



## The Spud

'Imposters' Canceled After Two Seasons at Bravo

I thought season 2 got off to a slow start, but I've enjoyed the last couple of episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Spud said:


> 'Imposters' Canceled After Two Seasons at Bravo
> 
> I thought season 2 got off to a slow start, but I've enjoyed the last couple of episodes.


Bummer. I somehow completely missed this show until I saw a trailer for Season 2 (at a movie theater, I think?). Binged Season 1, been watching Season 2 as it aired. I really enjoyed the chemistry among the Bunglers (Maddie, of course, has plenty of chemistry on her own!).


----------



## forecheck

This is kind of related to the thread:

Final Live +3 viewer rankings for 2017-18
Final Live +3 viewer rankings for 2017-18: 'Roseanne' takes over first place

And the demographic the networks most desire, 18-49:
Final Live +3 adults 18-49 ratings for 2017-18: 'The Good Doctor' moves into the top 10


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looking at that first list, it's not all that surprising that FOX blew up most of their comedies. New Girl, Brookly Nine-Nine, Last Man on Earth, The Mick, and LA to Vegas were all way down at the bottom of the list.


----------



## JYoung

So's AP Bio and NBC kept it. 
(Yes, it's a Lorne Michaels show.)

To be fair, this was New Girl's final season anyways.
But I'm 99% certain that football will do better than those shows ratings wise.


----------



## Worf

And yet, Fox kept Bob's Burgers (lower than Last Man on Earth, higher than B99), LA to Vegas higher than that. Particularly important since 3 of the 4 air on the same day.

Guess Animation Domination beats Comedy?

Obviously there is more in plan than than simple ratings. Yes, I'm still bitter.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> And yet, Fox kept Bob's Burgers (lower than Last Man on Earth, higher than B99), LA to Vegas higher than that. Particularly important since 3 of the 4 air on the same day.
> 
> Guess Animation Domination beats Comedy?
> 
> Obviously there is more in plan than than simple ratings. Yes, I'm still bitter.


Part of the issue with the animated shows is that they take a lot longer to produce. So usually they are renewed much earlier. So when FOX was making its final decisions for what to keep and what to axe for Fall 2018, all three Animation Domination shows had already been renewed so they weren't part of that decision process.


----------



## bicker

Worf said:


> Obviously there is more in plan than than simple ratings.


Of course. These decisions are very much numbers-based, but not a single number - rather, the decisions factor in ratings, demographics, cost (when remarkable), ownership, and timeslot value.


----------



## cmontyburns

The shows Fox dumped were, largely, not owned by them, so they cost more and offered limited opportunity to monetize after the initial airing. So ratings mattered more there. Also Fox is losing its affiliated studio in the planned Disney deal, and they spent a bundle on football, so they are looking for cheap content anyway since they will no longer have access to their own. Thus they are getting out of the single-cam comedy business (B99, Mick, Last Man) because those are more expensive to make/acquire than multi-cam shows.


----------



## mtnagel

Old news now, but don't remember it being posted. Sad to see it coming to an end, but glad I'll see more stuff from them.

'Broad City' will end after Season 5, as stars sign deal to develop Comedy Central shows


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> The shows Fox dumped were, largely, not owned by them, so they cost more and offered limited opportunity to monetize after the initial airing. So ratings mattered more there. Also Fox is losing its affiliated studio in the planned Disney deal, and they spent a bundle on football, so they are looking for cheap content anyway since they will no longer have access to their own. Thus they are getting out of the single-cam comedy business (B99, Mick, Last Man) because those are more expensive to make/acquire than multi-cam shows.


Actually, of the shows canceled by FOX, most were owned by 20th Century Fox studio (The Mick, Last Man on Earth, LA to Vegas, Ghosted, The Exorcist). Only Lucifer and Brooklyn Nine-Nine were canceled by FOX and owned by another studio.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, of the shows canceled by FOX, most were owned by 20th Century Fox studio (The Mick, Last Man on Earth, LA to Vegas, Ghosted, The Exorcist). Only Lucifer and Brooklyn Nine-Nine were canceled by FOX and owned by another studio.


Yeah, but considering the Fox Studios are on the auction block, does it really matter to the Fox Network?


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, of the shows canceled by FOX, most were owned by 20th Century Fox studio (The Mick, Last Man on Earth, LA to Vegas, Ghosted, The Exorcist). Only Lucifer and Brooklyn Nine-Nine were canceled by FOX and owned by another studio.


Yeah, I sort of munged my details between "not owned by affiliated studio" and "owned by affiliated studio that will soon not be affiliated".


----------



## mrizzo80

I know the trend of networks wanting full control/ownership of the shows they pick up (and taken as a big consideration when determining to cancel/renew existing shows) has been happening for several years now, but is this approach in the best long term interests of the networks? Or is this occurring because everybody-else-is-doing -it-so-it-must-be-correct?

For example, NBC didn't own _Cheers_, _Seinfeld_, _Friends_, _ER_, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mrizzo80 said:


> I know the trend of networks wanting full control/ownership of the shows they pick up (and taken as a big consideration when determining to cancel/renew existing shows) has been happening for several years now, but is this approach in the best long term interests of the networks? Or is this occurring because everybody-else-is-doing -it-so-it-must-be-correct?
> 
> For example, NBC didn't own _Cheers_, _Seinfeld_, _Friends_, _ER_, etc.


For many years, there were rules in place that prevented broadcast networks from owning the content they aired. This allowed the studios and independent production companies to produce and own most of the content aired on TV for the first 50 years of the medium. But those rules changed and the networks saw the profits being made by the studios and independent production companies that owned successful shows and decided it would make more sense for the network to bring those profits in house. I think the profits that those outside production companies have made from the successful syndication of those shows is why networks have been so focused on vertical integration over the past decade.


----------



## cmontyburns

mrizzo80 said:


> I know the trend of networks wanting full control/ownership of the shows they pick up (and taken as a big consideration when determining to cancel/renew existing shows) has been happening for several years now, but is this approach in the best long term interests of the networks? Or is this occurring because everybody-else-is-doing -it-so-it-must-be-correct?
> 
> For example, NBC didn't own _Cheers_, _Seinfeld_, _Friends_, _ER_, etc.


No, it's a real thing and frankly necessary for their survival in most cases. To add to what DevdogAZ said, back in the day the opportunity for monetization of shows post their first-airings (and repeats) was pretty much limited to syndication, and only some shows made it that far. For most shows, most of the money was made up-front, in their initial airings via advertising; with far fewer networks and fewer entertainment choices overall, the audiences were comparatively huge versus today. Ads are still important, but advertising revenue is a much smaller piece of the pie than it used to be and so networks need to be able to monetize the shows they air in different and longer-term ways than before.


----------



## smark

mtnagel said:


> Old news now, but don't remember it being posted. Sad to see it coming to an end, but glad I'll see more stuff from them.
> 
> 'Broad City' will end after Season 5, as stars sign deal to develop Comedy Central shows


I think it's about time. They hit their peak probably late Season 2/Season 3.


----------



## tivotvaddict

The Spud said:


> 'Imposters' Canceled After Two Seasons at Bravo
> 
> I thought season 2 got off to a slow start, but I've enjoyed the last couple of episodes.


No spoilers, but I was worried when this was canceled that I would be disappointed in the last episode. I considered not watching it anymore. I am glad I decided to watch the last episode, I thought they did well.


----------



## gossamer88

'Game of Thrones' prequel pilot ordered by HBO. Full details...


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> 'Game of Thrones' prequel pilot ordered by HBO. Full details...


_Created by Goldman & Martin and written by Goldman based on a story by her and Martin, the untitled project takes the prequel concept to a new level as it is set thousands of years before the events of Game Of Thrones._

I hope she isn't counting on GRRM to help write this series..._ _


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> 'Game of Thrones' prequel pilot ordered by HBO. Full details...


I started a thread for this... trying to prevent that dreaded thread drift!!

"Game of Thrones" prequel announced


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

CBS to burn off comedies "Me,Myself & I" "Living Biblically" on Saturday nights starting July 7th
Look for back-to-back episodes of each series starting at 8:00/7:00c and 9:00/8:00c, respectively.


----------



## TonyD79

I thought Biblically was coming back in June originally to burn off episodes.


----------



## phox_mulder

TonyD79 said:


> I thought Biblically was coming back in June originally to burn off episodes.


Not till July, Me, Myself & I is back as well, burning off the unaired eps.

*Saturday, July 7 & 14, 2018 2TO*
*ME, MYSELF & I (Original Episodes)*
*8:00-8:30pm cnyt/cpt and 8:30-9:00pm cnyt/cpt*

*LIVING BIBLICALLY (Original Episodes)*
*9:00-9:30pm cnyt/cpt and 9:30-10:00pm cnyt/cpt*

*Saturday, July 21, 2018 OTO*
*ME, MYSELF & I (Original Episodes)*
*8:00-8:30pm cnyt/cpt, 8:30-9:00pm cnyt/cpt, 9:00-9:30pm cnyt/cpt*

*LIVING BIBLICALLY (Original Episode)*
*9:30-10:00pm cnyt/cpt*


----------



## reddice

I am still ticked at CBS for cancelling Scorpion. It had light heated comic relief. I at least Magiver on CBS has that. I like shows like that. I bail on shows that are always series and dark except Arrow which I am not keen on but watch because of the crossovers with Flash, Legends, Supergirl otherwise I would have bailed on that too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, I'm still ticked at CBS for putting Scorpion on the air in the first place, so I guess we cancel each other out...


----------



## PJO1966

The Sense 8 series finale movie dropped yesterday. Such a great show. I didn't want it to end.


----------



## astrohip

TBS changed their mind, and cancelled _*People of Earth*_, after renewing it for a third season. I really liked this show, quirky funny sci-fi light. Good ensemble cast.

People of Earth Cancelled at TBS, Reversing Season 3 Renewal


----------



## ADG

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I'm still ticked at CBS for putting Scorpion on the air in the first place, so I guess we cancel each other out...


+1


----------



## DevdogAZ

phox_mulder said:


> Not till July, Me, Myself & I is back as well, burning off the unaired eps.
> 
> *Saturday, July 7 & 14, 2018 2TO
> ME, MYSELF & I (Original Episodes)
> 8:00-8:30pm cnyt/cpt and 8:30-9:00pm cnyt/cpt*
> 
> *LIVING BIBLICALLY (Original Episodes)
> 9:00-9:30pm cnyt/cpt and 9:30-10:00pm cnyt/cpt*
> 
> *Saturday, July 21, 2018 OTO
> ME, MYSELF & I (Original Episodes)
> 8:00-8:30pm cnyt/cpt, 8:30-9:00pm cnyt/cpt, 9:00-9:30pm cnyt/cpt*
> 
> *LIVING BIBLICALLY (Original Episode)
> 9:30-10:00pm cnyt/cpt*


Never watched Living Biblically, but I really liked Me, Myself, and I. Glad to know they're going to run the last several episodes. I'll make sure my SP is set.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> TBS changed their mind, and cancelled _*People of Earth*_, after renewing it for a third season. I really liked this show, quirky funny sci-fi light. Good ensemble cast.
> 
> People of Earth Cancelled at TBS, Reversing Season 3 Renewal


That's a big bummer. I really liked that show.


----------



## reddice

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I'm still ticked at CBS for putting Scorpion on the air in the first place, so I guess we cancel each other out...


Then don't watch it. I don't watch the trash mature shows that they keep coming out with. 

Also why can all networks produce two endings one a season and another a series final so they know a show is cancelled or on the rocks air the series final ending so not to tick fans off with a cliffhanger.


----------



## madscientist

astrohip said:


> TBS changed their mind, and cancelled _*People of Earth*_, after renewing it for a third season. I really liked this show, quirky funny sci-fi light. Good ensemble cast.
> 
> People of Earth Cancelled at TBS, Reversing Season 3 Renewal


Argh!! *shakes fist*

That show was quite funny. Loved the aliens.


----------



## eddyj

Scorpion was funnier than most of the so-called comedies!


----------



## DouglasPHill

Lol, I bailed on Arrow and Scorpion after season 1. Watch MacG when everything else on DVR has been watched (Riley )


----------



## wmcbrine

astrohip said:


> TBS changed their mind, and cancelled _*People of Earth*_, after renewing it for a third season.


Damnit.

They said season three was already written... maybe we'll at least get to read it?


----------



## dswallow

wmcbrine said:


> Damnit.
> 
> They said season three was already written... maybe we'll at least get to read it?


I can't imagine their scripts are much more than "Say and do stuff. Whatever."


----------



## reddice

eddyj said:


> Scorpion was funnier than most of the so-called comedies!


Especially the big dumb theory. How can that show last so many seasons?


----------



## RGM1138

reddice said:


> Especially the big dumb theory. How can that show last so many seasons?


Much like Gunsmoke and the soaps, I suspect. Somebody had to be watching them.


----------



## stile99

dswallow said:


> I can't imagine their scripts are much more than "Say and do stuff. Whatever."


Naw, you're thinking of another TBS show, that one with the stupid froggy cottage. And then a really really bad duo sings at the end. I tried watching it for Charlie Robinson, but no. No. Just no.


----------



## astrohip

stile99 said:


> Naw, you're thinking of another TBS show, that one with the stupid froggy cottage. And then a really really bad duo sings at the end. I tried watching it for Charlie Robinson, but no. No. Just no.


The Guest Book.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> The Guest Book.


Renewed.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> The Guest Book.
> 
> 
> Tony_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed.
Click to expand...

Which we now know means nothing.


----------



## TonyD79

RGM1138 said:


> Much like Gunsmoke and the soaps, I suspect. Somebody had to be watching them.


Nobody watches soaps, do they?


----------



## stile99

astrohip said:


> Which we now know means nothing.


Especially when TBS is involved...


----------



## TonyTheTiger

reddice said:


> Especially the big dumb theory. How can that show last so many seasons?


One word...

Katherine McPhee.

(OK, TWO words, but I'll take it!)


----------



## Unbeliever

TonyTheTiger said:


> Katherine McPhee.


Wrong series. He was talking about Big Bang Theory.

--Carlos V.


----------



## stile99

Unbeliever said:


> Wrong series. He was talking about Big Bang Theory.
> 
> --Carlos V.


CBS crossover event. The gangs from Big Bang Theory and Scorpion meet.

As teams on Survivor.


----------



## brianric

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I'm still ticked at CBS for putting Scorpion on the air in the first place, so I guess we cancel each other out...


Touche.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Who are you calling touchy?!?


----------



## smbaker

I just watched a whole Scorpion episode that was about a baseball game. It has to be a contender for worst episode of the series, or worst hour in the history of television, or maybe it was just a really boring dream I had that I can't seem to forget.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> Never watched Living Biblically, but I really liked Me, Myself, and I. Glad to know they're going to run the last several episodes. I'll make sure my SP is set.


Just repeating my usual -- if a show gets cancelled and you know there are unaired episodes, I would suggest moving it to the TOP of your OnePass list, and possibly change to all channels/Everything settings, just to make sure to catch airings on different channels or bogus air date data... This has had me catch summer burnoffs many times.

then a couple years later when you remember, nuke the OP..


----------



## mattack

reddice said:


> Especially the big dumb theory. How can that show last so many seasons?


Because it's absolutely hilarious? (and "Young Sheldon" is FAR better than I expected it to be.)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Because it's absolutely hilarious? (and "Young Sheldon" is FAR better than I expected it to be.)


QFT.

If I was asked to choose only one of those to keep, it would be Young Sheldon without a doubt. Never expected it to turn into such a delightful show.


----------



## jlb

smbaker said:


> I just watched a whole Scorpion episode that was about a baseball game. It has to be a contender for worst episode of the series, or worst hour in the history of television, or maybe it was just a really boring dream I had that I can't seem to forget.


 Wait, did this lose its crown?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Boy, THAT show has really gone to the baseball game!"


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Boy, THAT show has really gone to the baseball game!"


"Struck out?"
"Booted one?"
"Balked?"


----------



## scooterboy

stile99 said:


> Naw, you're thinking of another TBS show, that one with the stupid froggy cottage. And then a really really bad duo sings at the end.


Honeyhoney is NOT a really really bad duo. They're really really GOOD. You need to listen to their CDs.


----------



## ufo4sale

When is the "gifted" on fox coming back?


----------



## aaronwt

ufo4sale said:


> When is the "gifted" on fox coming back?


It should be this Autumn. They had it on their schedule they released in May. For 8PM on Tuesdays.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> QFT.
> 
> If I was asked to choose only one of those to keep, it would be Young Sheldon without a doubt. Never expected it to turn into such a delightful show.


Oh, I definitely wouldn't say that. BBT is far better (funnier, more sophisticated).. plus it has Amy & Bernadette.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Oh, I definitely wouldn't say that. BBT is far better (funnier, more sophisticated).. *plus it has Amy* & Bernadette.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


>


I didn't say for LOOKS.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lucifer revived by Netflix.

'Lucifer' Revived at Netflix After Fox Cancellation


----------



## Tony_T

mattack said:


> Oh, I definitely wouldn't say that. BBT is far better (funnier, more sophisticated).. plus it has Amy & Bernadette.


Jumped the Shark when they got married and became Nerd "Friends". Young Sheldon is better and without them telling me when to laugh


----------



## aaronwt

DevdogAZ said:


> Lucifer revived by Netflix.
> 
> 'Lucifer' Revived at Netflix After Fox Cancellation


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Steveknj

scooterboy said:


> Honeyhoney is NOT a really really bad duo. They're really really GOOD. You need to listen to their CDs.


That was honeyhoney? I had no idea. I liked the one song they did about a gun (forgot what it's called. I will have to look for more music by them.


----------



## PJO1966

While watching last week's episode of Face Off they put up a banner saying it was the final season. I hadn't heard anything about that. I love that show.


----------



## sharkster

PJO1966 said:


> While watching last week's episode of Face Off they put up a banner saying it was the final season. I hadn't heard anything about that. I love that show.


I only knew about this because the friend who turned me on to Face Off told me, as this season began, that it would be the last season. 

I wonder why. I don't know if it was cancelled, although I don't get that particular vibe, or if the show just decide to let it go. I really like this show and have seen every season except S01.


----------



## PJO1966

I discovered the show in the second half of season one. I was working an overnight shift at DirecTV and I had a TV in my room. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## mlsnyc

Ghosted is cancelled...

'Ghosted' busts: Canceled after a single season on FOX

I was underwhelmed by the show. Probably overly high expectations with Craig Robinson and Adam Scott. But I did hope it would keep going, find its footing, and get better. Not to be.


----------



## RGM1138

mlsnyc said:


> Ghosted is cancelled...
> 
> 'Ghosted' busts: Canceled after a single season on FOX
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the show. Probably overly high expectations with Craig Robinson and Adam Scott. But I did hope it would keep going, find its footing, and get better. Not to be.


It seems like they only aired 3 or 4 eps (if that many).

Not surprised it's cancelled. No one saw it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> It seems like they only aired 3 or 4 eps (if that many).
> 
> Not surprised it's cancelled. No one saw it.


I saw one episode. I'm kind of impressed I lasted that long...


----------



## Tony_T

I found it really weird how Ghosted w/o warming stopped its weekly out-in-the-field para-normal comedy, then I read the above link _"The show also underwent a retooling midway through the season, hiring a new showrunner in former "Office" EP Paul Lieberstein to make "Ghosted" more of a workplace comedy and somewhat less focused on the paranormal hook of early episodes."_
Worked better as a weekly para-normal comedy.


----------



## DVR_Dave

mattack said:


> Oh, I definitely wouldn't say that. BBT is far better (funnier, more sophisticated).. plus it has Amy & Bernadette.


Young Sheldon has Meemaw.


----------



## Tony_T

RGM1138 said:


> It seems like they *only aired 3 or 4 eps* (if that many).
> Not surprised it's cancelled. No one saw it.


4 this summer
13 aired in total, article said 3 remaining not yet aired.


----------



## mlsnyc

Tony_T said:


> Worked better as a weekly para-normal comedy


Very much agree with this. As much as I like Kevin Dunn, the change to a workplace comedy fell flat.


----------



## RGM1138

Tony_T said:


> 4 this summer
> 13 aired in total, article said 3 remaining not yet aired.


They must not have promoted it very well. I hardly saw any promos for the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mlsnyc said:


> Very much agree with this. As much as I like Kevin Dunn, the change to a workplace comedy fell flat.


Agreed. I've been watching the more recent episodes and they just feel like placeholders until the investigation is over and they can get back out in the field (which is now never going to happen).

Oh well, no big loss. I didn't love it and wasn't expecting it to be renewed.


----------



## That Don Guy

Tony_T said:


> 4 this summer
> 13 aired in total, article said 3 remaining not yet aired.


And probably won't - Fox has already replaced it in its timeslot with a second _Bob's Burgers_ repeat, and can't burn it off on Saturdays because of its baseball commitment


----------



## JYoung

mlsnyc said:


> Ghosted is cancelled...
> 
> 'Ghosted' busts: Canceled after a single season on FOX
> 
> I was underwhelmed by the show. Probably overly high expectations with Craig Robinson and Adam Scott. But I did hope it would keep going, find its footing, and get better. Not to be.


You'd think with the creative talent behind it and getting some good guest stars, the show would have been pretty funny.

I found it to be underwhelming and even more so after the shift to "workplace comedy".
Those episodes (so far) literally felt like they were marking time until the season finale.


----------



## Worf

Was wondering when Fox would resume their cancellations. Seemed odd Fox would cancel the shows they did and forget about Ghosted as well.

Ghosted used to air during Animation Domination on Sundays.


----------



## Steveknj

I watched it, but, while there were a few funny scenes, it was mostly underwhelming. I had cancelled my SP when I assumed it was going to get the can and noticed that they are showing the last few episodes this summer. I didn't even bother recording those.


----------



## TAsunder

How many shows, like Ghosted, were "canceled" (episodes pulled from the schedule) vs "not renewed" this year? It seems really rare for a show not to finish airing these days, no?


----------



## andyw715

DevdogAZ said:


> Lucifer revived by Netflix.
> 
> 'Lucifer' Revived at Netflix After Fox Cancellation





aaronwt said:


> Sweet!!!!!!


This is good news as I like this show even after this season, but I'll have to rely on this forum to remind me when it "airs" as it won't be showing up in my todo.


----------



## morac

andyw715 said:


> This is good news as I like this show even after this season, but I'll have to rely on this forum to remind me when it "airs" as it won't be showing up in my todo.


If you set a streaming OnePass it should, though it frequently doesn't show up the actual day it's released.


----------



## type_g

Six has been canceled.


----------



## BrettStah

type_g said:


> Six has been canceled.


NO!!!!!!!*

* (Not even sure what this is, actually)


----------



## type_g

Only plus is remaining 4 episodes will still air.


----------



## astrohip

type_g said:


> Six has been canceled.
> 
> 
> type_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only plus is remaining 4 episodes will still air.
Click to expand...

So... Ten?


----------



## JYoung

type_g said:


> Six has been canceled.





BrettStah said:


> NO!!!!!!!*
> 
> * (Not even sure what this is, actually)





type_g said:


> Only plus is remaining 4 episodes will still air.


I hear that there's more than four of them.


----------



## ej42137

type_g said:


> Six has been canceled.


Yeah, not surprising when it jumped shark into a cheap golem of "Seal Team".

Also, I hate shows where a ghost is a main character, unless it's a fantasy where they're playing it straight.


----------



## Tony_T

ej42137 said:


> Also, I hate shows where a ghost is a main character, unless it's a fantasy where they're playing it straight.


IMO, worked well in "Rescue Me"


----------



## Donbadabon

AMC has cancelled the Kevin Smith show 'Comic Book Men'. I always enjoyed the nerdom of the show. Gonna miss it.


----------



## RGM1138

Donbadabon said:


> AMC has cancelled the Kevin Smith show 'Comic Book Men'. I always enjoyed the nerdom of the show. Gonna miss it.


I didn't watch that show often but I did tune in occasionally.

Too bad they cancelled it.


----------



## RGM1138

Yes! Just read that Travelers (Netflix) has been picked up for season 3!


----------



## Tony_T

Donbadabon said:


> AMC has cancelled the Kevin Smith show 'Comic Book Men'. I always enjoyed the nerdom of the show. Gonna miss it.


Unfortunate that they didn't film any shows after Kevin had his heart attack. I was looking forward to seeing him after his recovery.
(yes, I know I can see him elsewhere, but probably won't)


----------



## TonyD79

Tony_T said:


> Unfortunate that they didn't film any shows after Kevin had his heart attack. I was looking forward to seeing him after his recovery.
> (yes, I know I can see him elsewhere, but probably won't)


He was just on Pyramid last night. Down 32 of his target 50 pounds and a vegan. Said he was always about the green but that was different.


----------



## Bierboy

RGM1138 said:


> Yes! Just read that Travelers (Netflix) has been picked up for season 3!


Yes!


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> 4 this summer
> 13 aired in total, article said 3 remaining not yet aired.





That Don Guy said:


> And probably won't - Fox has already replaced it in its timeslot with a second _Bob's Burgers_ repeat, and can't burn it off on Saturdays because of its baseball commitment


Final 3 of cancelled Ghosted airing on Fox. 7/8, 7/15 and 7/22


----------



## mattack

Are all of the remaining "Me, Myself & I" and "Living Biblically" episodes airing properly? I did an Explore this Show for one of them a few days ago, and some eps were said to have aired in the last week or two.. 

i.e. we didn't really have any airing recently before _this_ Saturday, right?

yeah I know, nobody likes those shows, and I should hate the latter based on the subject matter.. but they're somewhat entertaining.


----------



## sharkster

mattack said:


> Are all of the remaining "Me, Myself & I" and "Living Biblically" episodes airing properly? I did an Explore this Show for one of them a few days ago, and some eps were said to have aired in the last week or two..
> 
> i.e. we didn't really have any airing recently before _this_ Saturday, right?
> 
> yeah I know, nobody likes those shows, and I should hate the latter based on the subject matter.. but they're somewhat entertaining.


I only watched 'Me, Myself & I' and the burn-off of episodes start tomorrow, 7/7. IIRC, there are a couple episodes played on that night, on the 14th, and the 21st. Definitely on the 7th and 14th. I cannot see guide data beyond that.

They've been burning off 'Marlon' too, the last couple of weeks so I guess that means it was also cancelled. (Pardon my lack of memory. That's probably already been covered)


----------



## TonyD79

Marlon was shown in the same manner last year. Two a week. And it was renewed.


----------



## Maui

Donbadabon said:


> AMC has cancelled the Kevin Smith show 'Comic Book Men'. I always enjoyed the nerdom of the show. Gonna miss it.


Ah bummer, It seems like it was cheap to make and aired at such a ridiculous time that I thought it might go on for a while. Maybe it is so they can somehow try to squeeze in a 3rd airing of The Walking Dead in a single evening.


----------



## bicker

Even cheap programming aired when no one is watching takes up resources and has to be worth someone paying to advertise their. product or service.

This message may have been drafted using voice recognition. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## wtherrell

I'm reduced to watching lawn equipment & care videos on YouTube.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Deuce (HBO) Season 2 and Shameless (Showtime) Season 9 both premier Sunday, September 9.


----------



## tivotvaddict

series5orpremier said:


> The Deuce (HBO) Season 2 and Shameless (Showtime) Season 9 both premier Sunday, September 9.


Looking forward to the Deuce! Assuming it will keep up The Wire vibe


----------



## type_g

Colony canceled


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

type_g said:


> Colony canceled


Aw. That was a perfectly serviceable summer show...

Well, still is. For a few more days.


----------



## RGM1138

type_g said:


> Colony canceled


Aw, Motherfu. . I knew it!

Now we'll probably never find out about the 2nd alien race or why they were at war with the RAPs.


----------



## BrettStah

'Man In The High Castle' Renewed For Season 4; Unveils Season 3 Premiere Date & Trailer


----------



## Tony_T

RGM1138 said:


> Aw, Motherfu. . I knew it!
> 
> Now we'll probably never find out about the 2nd alien race or why they were at war with the RAPs.


...or why they were called RAPs


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> ...or why they were called RAPs


From the Colony wiki...

They are also sometimes called the *Raps*, apparently a reference to raptors (the Homeland Security, the LA and Global Transitional Authority logos all feature a stylized bird of prey).


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> From the Colony wiki...
> 
> They are also sometimes called the *Raps*, apparently a reference to raptors (the Homeland Security, the LA and Global Transitional Authority logos all feature a stylized bird of prey).


_"apparently"_ - Now we'll never know for sure


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Could be revealed in this week's episode...


----------



## ADG

BrettStah said:


> 'Man In The High Castle' Renewed For Season 4; Unveils Season 3 Premiere Date & Trailer


Well that's interesting. I thought they pretty much wrapped it up at the end of season 3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> Well that's interesting. I thought they pretty much wrapped it up at the end of season 3.


Except Season 3 hasn't aired yet...it's this coming October.


----------



## Amnesia

He probably watched it in a different timeline...


----------



## ADG

Obviously meant season 2.


----------



## Howie

I'm still working on Season 1. I keep forgetting about it, and then when I do think of it I've forgotten the plot points.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> 4 this summer
> 13 aired in total, article said 3 remaining not yet aired.


The final three episodes of Ghosted (S01E14-E16) aired over the last couple weekends. It was very strange because E14 and E15 were continuations of the storyline previously discussed, while E16 seemed to completely forget all of that. I'm guessing E16 was originally written and intended to air much earlier in the season. Weird they'd put it at the end.


----------



## getbak

Wikipedia says that the episode of Ghosted that aired this week was the 10th episode produced. It was supposed to be the final episode aired in January, but was pulled on short notice.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It did have some workplace sexual harassment themes, so maybe they decided the #metoo thing was still too prominent to air this episode at that time.


----------



## sharkster

*'Me, Myself, & I'* - I just watched the last 3 eps yesterday. This show was good. Whyyyy? 

This year, this one and 'The Chew' are the two cancellations that really made me very sad.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Yellowstone renewed for a season 2


----------



## TonyD79

sharkster said:


> *'Me, Myself, & I'* - I just watched the last 3 eps yesterday. This show was good. Whyyyy?
> 
> .


Too complicated for America.


----------



## TAsunder

Altered Carbon has been renewed.



Spoiler: casting and possible S1 plot spoilers in the renewal headline



'Altered Carbon' Renewed for Season 2 With New Star Anthony Mackie


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Amnesia

Seems like it wouldn't have taken too much effort to have their first episode air on the 13th...


----------



## Howie

But they wanted to have it on my birthday, 9/5!


----------



## Beryl

Howie said:


> But they wanted to have it on my birthday, 9/5!


Mine too.


----------



## series5orpremier

Better Call Saul renewed for season 5.

Fear the Walking Dead renewed for season 5.

Oh, and McMafia renewed for season 2.

'Better Call Saul,' 'Fear the Walking Dead,' 'McMafia' renewed by AMC


----------



## wtherrell

TonyD79 said:


> Too complicated for America.


Not all of us.


----------



## brianric

series5orpremier said:


> Better Call Saul renewed for season 5.


Yes.


----------



## type_g

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! Timeless revived for a two part finale.


----------



## Peter000

type_g said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! Timeless revived for a two part finale.


Link? I believe you but would like to read about it for myself.


----------



## Amnesia

'Timeless': NBC Greenlights Two-Part Series Finale Of Canceled Time-Travel Series


----------



## DevdogAZ




----------



## mlsnyc

Just noticed this in one of the Elementary threads, but it was renewed for another season. Google search seems to confirm. One of the articles: Elementary Season 7 Confirmed: Sherlock Holmes Show Stays on CBS

It was actually renewed in May. It passed under the radar, which is indicative of the show, I guess. It's a steady low-key performer, not splashy and not disappointing.


----------



## astrohip

mlsnyc said:


> Just noticed this in one of the Elementary threads, but it was renewed for another season. Google search seems to confirm. One of the articles: Elementary Season 7 Confirmed: Sherlock Holmes Show Stays on CBS
> 
> It was actually renewed in May. It passed under the radar, which is indicative of the show, I guess. It's a steady low-key performer, not splashy and not disappointing.


One of my favorites. Agree it is low-key, not much buzz, but supposedly it has a large overseas syndication, that makes it profitable to keep popping out episodes. Who knows why, but I'll take it!


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> The Deuce (HBO) Season 2 and Shameless (Showtime) Season 9 both premier Sunday, September 9.


Showtime ordered two additional episodes for Shameless season 9 (14 total) and is splitting it into two halves. The second half of season 9 premiers January 20, 2019.


----------



## Tony_T

Sept 12th


----------



## Howie

I haven't gotten around to watching these the last couple of seasons. The last one I watched had Gaga in it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Shooter was not renewed for 4th season.

I could not get into it this season,but I had hoped they could redeem themselves next season.


----------



## PJO1966

We haven't started watching yet, but Castle Rock has been renewed.


----------



## dswallow

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Shooter was not renewed for 3rd season.
> 
> I could not get into it this season,but I had hoped they could redeem themselves next season.


I'm currently watching the 3rd season of Shooter.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

dswallow said:


> I'm currently watching the 3rd season of Shooter.


Well the 3rd season should have been canceled cause it sucks. Fixed my post


----------



## mlsnyc

Have made my way to the middle of S2 of Bojack Horseman on Netflix. It’s as good as people have said it is. This show must have quite a following in the A-list celebrity world. It’s got top notch guest stars and cameos. I mean, THE Sir Paul McCartney jumping out of Diane’s birthday cake?? Henry Winkler, legendary star of that one episode of Law & Order: SVU is no slouch either.


----------



## trainman

mlsnyc said:


> Have made my way to the middle of S2 of Bojack Horseman on Netflix.


To be a bit more on-topic for this thread, Season 5 will be released Friday, September 14.


----------



## Malcontent

realityboy said:


> The rare case of a show canceled after being scheduled but never airing.
> 
> 'Heathers' Reboot Not Moving Forward At Paramount Network


Season 1 is now available via magic. Ten episodes in all.


----------



## mlsnyc

trainman said:


> To be a bit more on-topic for this thread, Season 5 will be released Friday, September 14.


My bad. I should have posted in the what are you watching on streaming thread.


----------



## Tony_T

'Castle Rock' renewed for second season at Hulu


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Malcontent said:


> Season 1 is now available via magic. Ten episodes in all.


huh?


----------



## Jonathan_S

tivoknucklehead said:


> huh?


I assume this means that the completed (but never aired) episodes were leaked and are now available on torrents or other sites.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Jonathan_S said:


> I assume this means that the completed (but never aired) episodes were leaked and are now available on torrents or other sites.


thanks, now I know where to find it


----------



## dswallow

Jonathan_S said:


> I assume this means that the completed (but never aired) episodes were leaked and are now available on torrents or other sites.


They're being aired in other countries. Apparently the average US resident is too stupid to handle a fictional comedy that includes shooting a student at school.


----------



## trainman

dswallow said:


> Apparently the average US resident *advertiser* is too stupid *skittish* to handle *place its advertisements on* a fictional comedy that includes shooting a student at school.


This is probably more accurate.


----------



## bicker

Actually, I believe dswallow was closer to the mark: Advertisers aren't skittish: They're smart profit-seekers. They'll place their advertisements on anything when doing so will affect the profits of the company positively. Viewers shape the commercial television that is made available to us by how viewers respond to advertising. The dog wags the tail.


----------



## Steveknj

bicker said:


> Actually, I dswallow was closer to the mark: Advertisers aren't skittish: They're smart profit-seekers. They'll place their advertisements on anything when doing so will affect the profits of the company positively. Viewers shape the commercial television that is made available to us by how viewers respond to advertising. The dog wags the tail.


Agree. They stay away from anything that's going to alienate a large portion of the audience.


----------



## series5orpremier

Mr. Robot is ending after it's upcoming 4th and final season.

'Mr. Robot' to End With Season 4 on USA Network (Exclusive)


----------



## mrizzo80

Netflix picked up a third season (just 10 episodes) of _Designated Survivor_. I still have all of S2 bookmarked on Hulu via my TiVo. Netflix will also take SVOD rights for the first two seasons from Hulu this fall.

I liked the first half of S1, but grew tired during the back half of it.

'Designated Survivor' Officially Revived at Netflix (With Another Showrunner)


----------



## Hot4Bo

mrizzo80 said:


> Netflix picked up a third season (just 10 episodes) of _Designated Survivor_. I still have all of S2 bookmarked on Hulu via my TiVo. Netflix will also take SVOD rights for the first two seasons from Hulu this fall.
> 
> I liked the first half of S1, but grew tired during the back half of it.
> 
> 'Designated Survivor' Officially Revived at Netflix (With Another Showrunner)


I was hoping for this!!!!


----------



## BrettStah

mrizzo80 said:


> Netflix picked up a third season (just 10 episodes) of _Designated Survivor_. I still have all of S2 bookmarked on Hulu via my TiVo. Netflix will also take SVOD rights for the first two seasons from Hulu this fall.
> 
> I liked the first half of S1, but grew tired during the back half of it.
> 
> 'Designated Survivor' Officially Revived at Netflix (With Another Showrunner)


Yeah, I loved the initial premise, but I quickly lost interest - maybe made it to episode 4?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I enjoyed Designated Survivor, but wasn't all that sad when it was canceled. It had some of the feel of The West Wing, but wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## mattack

mrizzo80 said:


> Netflix picked up a third season (just 10 episodes) of _Designated Survivor_. I still have all of S2 bookmarked on Hulu via my TiVo. Netflix will also take SVOD rights for the first two seasons from Hulu this fall.
> 
> I liked the first half of S1, but grew tired during the back half of it.


Bummer it's going off Hulu. I guess yet another show to add to the "gazillion shows I'll eventually catch up on if/when I subscribe to Netflix again"...

I did grow tired of it for a while, but then (especially since it was on Hulu), ended up watching it fairly soon.. it's not TOO deep, so I can watch while walking on the treadmill and follow it.

It did sort of get a bit less interesting as the government rebuilt itself.


----------



## aaronwt

mrizzo80 said:


> Netflix picked up a third season (just 10 episodes) of _Designated Survivor_. I still have all of S2 bookmarked on Hulu via my TiVo. Netflix will also take SVOD rights for the first two seasons from Hulu this fall.
> 
> I liked the first half of S1, but grew tired during the back half of it.
> 
> 'Designated Survivor' Officially Revived at Netflix (With Another Showrunner)


Woo Hoo!!!! Sweet!! Thanks for the great news!!


----------



## astrohip

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, I loved the initial premise, but I quickly lost interest - maybe made it to episode 4?


That's about how far I made it. I have trouble with shows that depend upon "far-reaching but still manage to be a secret" conspiracies.



DevdogAZ said:


> I enjoyed Designated Survivor, but wasn't all that sad when it was canceled. It had some of the feel of The West Wing, but wasn't nearly as good.


As someone who just watched West Wing for the first time (I still have 5 episodes to go), it's *nothing* like WW.


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> As someone who just watched West Wing for the first time (I still have 5 episodes to go), it's *nothing* like WW.


As the show progressed, it became much more about a moderate president from neither major political party trying to govern than about the conspiracy of who blew up the Capitol. That's why I said it had some of the feel of West Wing. Obviously I don't think it holds a candle to WW, but it's got some of that DNA.


----------



## nyny523

I think the only similarity between DS and WW is that they take place in Washington.

WW is so superiorly written and acted, there is simply no comparison, IMHO.


----------



## ADG

Well, except that Designated Survivor has borrowed a number of story lines from West Wing.


----------



## TonyD79

My problem with DS was that it became less about the struggles of recreating a government and more about mundane politics so quickly.


----------



## spartanstew

IMO, Keifer over-acted every single scene. I bailed on DS after 4 or 5 episodes.


----------



## ScaleManJ

I was watching reruns of West Wing at the same time I watched DS. That made me realize how lightweight DS was so I bailed fairly early


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

spartanstew said:


> IMO, Keifer over-acted every single scene. I bailed on DS after 4 or 5 episodes.


Yeah, although the story kinda called for it...it was as overwrought as he was. I don't remember how long I lasted, but I don't think it was even as long as you.


----------



## laria

I kept watching until the conspiracy stuff was pretty well wrapped up, but I got bored when it turned into just a regular political drama. And I like political dramas.


----------



## jth tv

I thought Designated Survivor was a lot of fun for the conspiracy part, plenty of Wow didn't expect that. After the that though, I stopped watching.


----------



## TonyD79

The conspiracy part didn’t engage me either. They just wrapped up the whole destroyed government in about three episodes. A chance for a real story and they cheapened it.


----------



## Mikeguy

nyny523 said:


> I think the only similarity between DS and WW is that they take place in Washington.
> 
> WW is so superiorly written and acted, there is simply no comparison, IMHO.


Not to side-comment (lol), but WW is just the master class of television story-telling, writing, acting, direction, scenic design, and music. :thumbsup::clapping:


----------



## mlsnyc

Brooklyn Nine nine episode order increased to 18


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038110845853675520


----------



## madscientist

mlsnyc said:


> Brooklyn Nine nine episode order increased to 18


Wahoo! Fantastic! A good day for media, for me anyway (Spotify informed me today that Joan Jett's entire back catalog is finally available... )


----------



## series5orpremier

Yay. I think they’re already losing their optimism about I Feel Bad. The sneak preview of it’s first two episodes reeks of desperation.

EDIT: Speaking of B99, the B99 cast hosts the NBC Fall 2018 Preview on Tuesday 9/11 at 10pm/9pm ET/CT.


----------



## realityboy

realityboy said:


> The rare case of a show canceled after being scheduled but never airing.
> 
> 'Heathers' Reboot Not Moving Forward At Paramount Network


'Heathers': Shelved Reboot Series To Air On Paramount Network With Edits


----------



## dswallow

realityboy said:


> 'Heathers': Shelved Reboot Series To Air On Paramount Network With Edits


It'd be better with a few rewrites. It's just bad/lame, in general. I suppose if they bleeped over stuff people would think the dialogue is different than it really was and that could improve it a bit. But it'd need a lot of bleeping.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> It'd be better with a few rewrites. It's just bad/lame, in general. I suppose if they bleeped over stuff people would think the dialogue is different than it really was and that could improve it a bit. But it'd need a lot of bleeping.


Maybe dub it into Lithuanian, and then add subtitles.


----------



## DancnDude

We still have a bunch of last season's Designated Survivor. My biggest problem is that after a few major things happened, they completely forget about the premise of the show. All the politicians would be brand new should have created some interesting stories, but they just ignore that whole point and feels like these are people who are lifelong career politicians.


----------



## Allanon

DancnDude said:


> All the politicians would be brand new should have created some interesting stories, but they just ignore that whole point and feels like these are people who are lifelong career politicians.


They are probably just career politicians from the state level. Those are the people that usually replace the people in Congress.


----------



## osu1991

Marvels Iron Fist cancelled after 2 seasons


----------



## PJO1966

osu1991 said:


> Marvels Iron Fist cancelled after 2 seasons


I'm probably in the minority, but I'm really disappointed by this. The last few minutes of the last episode teased something really cool for season three.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PJO1966 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm really disappointed by this. The last few minutes of the last episode teased something really cool for season three.


Indeed. Although I suspect it will be replaced by a Daughters of the Dragon/Knightwing Restorations show (Colleen & Misty), which could easily pick up from there with Danny as a supporting character...


----------



## osu1991

PJO1966 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm really disappointed by this. The last few minutes of the last episode teased something really cool for season three.


I liked it.
Rumors are Disney made the call for ending it and Marvel wanted to leave it on Netflix. Disney may have plans for the iron fist property on their new streaming service along with the rumored limited series for Scarlett Witch and Loki and Jon Favreau's Star Wars series.


----------



## jasrub

PJO1966 said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I'm really disappointed by this. The last few minutes of the last episode teased something really cool for season three.


Agreed.. Given the choice, I would have rather kept Iron Fist and cancelled Jessica Jones.


----------



## realityboy

'The Neighborhood', 'Magnum P.I.' & 'God Friended Me' Get CBS Full-Season Orders


----------



## osu1991

Netflix Pulls The Plug On 'Luke Cage', No Season 3 For Marvel's Harlem Hero


----------



## ufo4sale

realityboy said:


> 'The Neighborhood', 'Magnum P.I.' & 'God Friended Me' Get CBS Full-Season Orders


I would expect nothing less.


----------



## PJO1966

osu1991 said:


> Netflix Pulls The Plug On 'Luke Cage', No Season 3 For Marvel's Harlem Hero


That sucks


----------



## jasrub

osu1991 said:


> Netflix Pulls The Plug On 'Luke Cage', No Season 3 For Marvel's Harlem Hero


What the heck is Netflix doing?


----------



## PJO1966

jasrub said:


> What the heck is Netflix doing?


My hope it's that all these shows will continue on Disney's upcoming streaming service.


----------



## cmontyburns

jasrub said:


> What the heck is Netflix doing?


Making a good business decision, it would seem. The Marvel-Netflix relationship has never been great (and heck, the Marvel TV and Marvel film arms have never had a great relationship), Netflix doesn't own these shows, they cost a lot of money, most of them really aren't all that good, and I assume that at least Iron Fist and Luke Cage didn't draw a particularly large audience. Seems like the shows just aren't worth Netflix's bother.


----------



## Beryl

osu1991 said:


> Netflix Pulls The Plug On 'Luke Cage', No Season 3 For Marvel's Harlem Hero


Oh man. 

Glad The Punisher is returning though.


----------



## aaronwt

jasrub said:


> Agreed.. Given the choice, I would have rather kept Iron Fist and cancelled Jessica Jones.


I'll take Jessica Jones over Iron Fist. 
Although if Disney actually cancelled it and Luke cage to use on their streaming service. Then I guess we would know soon if that is really the case.


----------



## realityboy

aaronwt said:


> I'll take Jessica Jones over Iron Fist.
> Although if Disney actually cancelled it and Luke cage to use on their streaming service. Then I guess we would know soon if that is really the case.


Disney could pick them up, but it was Netflix's decision to cancel. I doubt Disney wants these as they've already announced 2 Marvel mini-series for their streaming service.


----------



## frombhto323

osu1991 said:


> Netflix Pulls The Plug On 'Luke Cage', No Season 3 For Marvel's Harlem Hero


Bummer. I'm only 2 episodes into season 2 but I am finding that I like where they are going with it. Hopefully the character will show up more often on Jessica Jones.


----------



## cheesesteak

The big problem with possibly Disney picking up either Luke Cage or Iron Fist for their own streaming service is that I don't want to and probably won't subscribe to another pay streaming service. My regular cable bill + Netflix + Amazon Prime is enough.

I really liked Luke Cage. Maybe we can get another The Defenders.


----------



## Maui

Bummed about the Marvel cancellations. I liked all of the Netflix Marvel shows and, I think I enjoyed Luke Cage and Iron Fist more than I did Daredevil.


----------



## MikeCC

cheesesteak said:


> The big problem with possibly Disney picking up either Luke Cage or Iron Fist for their own streaming service is that I don't want to and probably won't subscribe to another pay streaming service. My regular cable bill + Netflix + Amazon Prime is enough.


Amen to that, brother, amen!



cheesesteak said:


> I really liked Luke Cage. Maybe we can get another The Defenders.


No amen to that. Nope. Nada. Sweet Christmas, Luke Cage's second season was a steaming pile to my eyes. Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## Peter000

cheesesteak said:


> My regular cable bill + Netflix + Amazon Prime is enough.


+Hulu+CBSAA+DCU...


----------



## RGM1138

Peter000 said:


> +Hulu+CBSAA+DCU...


Is DCU only a gaming site?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> Is DCU only a gaming site?


No, it's a streaming service (including the new Titans series, with more original programming on the way).


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, it's a streaming service (including the new Titans series, with more original programming on the way).


I can't seem to find it. Everything I try comes up games.


----------



## jr461

Peter000 said:


> +Hulu+CBSAA+DCU...


I have Netflix, Hulu and CBSAA on top of cable. While I also have Prime I don't count that in my TV cost since I've had it from when it was just for "free" 2 day shipping and would still have it if they didn't offer TV programming.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> I can't seem to find it. Everything I try comes up games.


DC Universe


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> DC Universe


Ah, thank you.


----------



## TAsunder

Should we consider all Marvel-Netflix shows done once the currently-in-progress ones are finished? What are the odds that Daredevil gets a 4th season at this point?


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Should we consider all Marvel-Netflix shows done once the currently-in-progress ones are finished? What are the odds that Daredevil gets a 4th season at this point?


Yes, Disney isn't going to license any more of its properties to Netflix when it is poised to be a direct competitor to Netflix in the very near future. Netflix can continue renewing the shows already under contract, but once those end, there won't be any more.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Peter000 said:


> +Hulu+CBSAA+DCU...


+Disney's upcoming streaming service+Apple's upcoming streaming service+Warner's upcoming streaming service+...


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, Disney isn't going to license any more of its properties to Netflix when it is poised to be a direct competitor to Netflix in the very near future. Netflix can continue renewing the shows already under contract, but once those end, there won't be any more.


OK, I meant, will Netflix bother renewing any of them once the currently-in-production ones are complete? I have a feeling they won't renew Daredevil either. I also wonder whether Disney will pick them up as Netflix drops them.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> OK, I meant, will Netflix bother renewing any of them once the currently-in-production ones are complete? I have a feeling they won't renew Daredevil either. I also wonder whether Disney will pick them up as Netflix drops them.


I'm a little confused by the question. By definition, once a show is "complete" it can't be "renewed". Are you talking about the currently-in production SEASONS? If so, there's no way to predict what they're going to do. It will be a decision based on Netflix's internal data whether the viewership warrants the production costs. Since they don't release their viewership data, we can't even speculate on whether that will be enough to warrant renewal.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> +Disney's upcoming streaming service+Apple's upcoming streaming service+Warner's upcoming streaming service+...


That's why Netflix is so gung-ho on creating their own content. They see the handwriting on the wall. For the consumer this is bad though. Imagine now you will have to subscribe to all of these services. At around $10 a pop a month. Plus then you have to try and FIND all the content you really watch.


----------



## Howie

I already sub to Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and CBSAA. I'm at the point where I would probably drop something if I wanted something else. I sure wouldn't do that to get some comic book based content only service. Maybe the Apple service whenever that happens.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> That's why Netflix is so gung-ho on creating their own content. They see the handwriting on the wall. For the consumer this is bad though. Imagine now you will have to subscribe to all of these services. At around $10 a pop a month. Plus then you have to try and FIND all the content you really watch.


Bingo. And that's been something of the fallacy with the cutting-the-cord movement, when people are trying to replicate what they had with a-la-carte options: the costs can add up.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm a little confused by the question. By definition, once a show is "complete" it can't be "renewed". Are you talking about the currently-in production SEASONS? If so, there's no way to predict what they're going to do. It will be a decision based on Netflix's internal data whether the viewership warrants the production costs. Since they don't release their viewership data, we can't even speculate on whether that will be enough to warrant renewal.


Yes, I'm talking about seasons. It is obvious that you can't renew a show that isn't possible to renew so I'm not sure why this is causing so much confusion for you. Anyway, I disagree that we can't predict it. That was the whole point of my post. I think we can predict it. And I predict that Netflix won't be renewing any of the shows again.


----------



## hefe

The nice thing with these services is that you don't have to have them all at once. I could subscribe for a month here to watch this, and a month there for that. Like I did with Game of Thrones and Silicon Valley on HBO. I subscribed for the last month of GOT and binged those shows. I did the same for Twin Peaks on Showtime.


----------



## Steveknj

hefe said:


> The nice thing with these services is that you don't have to have them all at once. I could subscribe for a month here to watch this, and a month there for that. Like I did with Game of Thrones and Silicon Valley on HBO. I subscribed for the last month of GOT and binged those shows. I did the same for Twin Peaks on Showtime.


And that all sounds nice, until you start watching one, and realize, hey, they have three more shows I want to watch and stay on. And if you have a bunch of these services and the same thing happens on most of them, it adds up. More and more I look at this, the more I'm convinced that shows that aren't available to me via what I have now, are just shows I'm going to skip. But human nature tells me that if I sign up for something, i'm always going to find more reasons to keep it. I signed up for HBO because I wanted to watch the Sopranos. Twenty years later, I still subscribe. Imagine you sign up for CBS All Access to watch the equal to The Good Wife, and then, heck, they have the new Star Trek...so you keep it...and then there's something else....


----------



## realityboy

We might not have to pay for Apple's.

Apple Plans Global Launch For Its TV Subscription Service: Report



> These original programs are likely to be offered free to Apple device-owners, The Information reports.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> We might not have to pay for Apple's.
> 
> Apple Plans Global Launch For Its TV Subscription Service: Report


Time to fish out my iPod.


----------



## hefe

Steveknj said:


> And that all sounds nice, until you start watching one, and realize, hey, they have three more shows I want to watch and stay on.


Not a problem for me.


----------



## jr461

Steveknj said:


> And that all sounds nice, until you start watching one, and realize, hey, they have three more shows I want to watch and stay on. And if you have a bunch of these services and the same thing happens on most of them, it adds up.  More and more I look at this, the more I'm convinced that shows that aren't available to me via what I have now, are just shows I'm going to skip. But human nature tells me that if I sign up for something, i'm always going to find more reasons to keep it. I signed up for HBO because I wanted to watch the Sopranos. Twenty years later, I still subscribe. *Imagine you sign up for CBS All Access to watch the equal to The Good Wife, and then, heck, they have the new Star Trek...so you keep it...and then there's something else....*


Have you been watching me?  This is exactly what happened. I signed up for the trial - they were giving a month but that was the lower level one with commercials. Brutal. Halfway in I signed up for the commercial-free version knowing I could cancel.

Not only did we really like The Good Fight, but I discovered BB Over The Top, which I never even heard of, and now trying Star Trek Discovery. It's also more enjoyable, as long as I have it, to watch current shows like TBBT and YS without having to FF what seems like half of the half hour, plus the picture quality is better. So now I'm more likely to try their other originals. They have been very well done in terms of production value and cast.

So I agree with your point (although that's not the case for everyone, obviously). Yes, I can start and stop any of these services but until the $10-12 per month for these becomes a burden (in which case we will have much bigger problems than TV!) it's easier to just leave them. Canceling is still an option if it becomes clear one of them hasn't been used in a long time. Case in point - I just lowered my cable bill which is at the highest tier plus HBO and Cinemax a la carte. I realized I have no need for Cinemax so I let that go. That alone pays for CBSAA (both are $10) plus it got another $10 lower by going to the gigabyte internet for some reason (it was 75mbps).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> And that all sounds nice, until you start watching one, and realize, hey, they have three more shows I want to watch and stay on. And if you have a bunch of these services and the same thing happens on most of them, it adds up. More and more I look at this, the more I'm convinced that shows that aren't available to me via what I have now, are just shows I'm going to skip. But human nature tells me that if I sign up for something, i'm always going to find more reasons to keep it. I signed up for HBO because I wanted to watch the Sopranos. Twenty years later, I still subscribe. Imagine you sign up for CBS All Access to watch the equal to The Good Wife, and then, heck, they have the new Star Trek...so you keep it...and then there's something else....


I have a feeling the "multiple streaming services" model is a buffer between the cable model and...whatever comes next. It will break down for exactly that reason...eventual there will be service overload. I suspect eventually you will be able to group streaming services in the same way cable groups cable channels. I'm just not sure what that will look like. But eventually, something will have to give.


----------



## PJO1966

My niece's fiancee (they're getting married this weekend) is a producer for Marvel Television. I'm going to have some strong words for him this weekend.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have a feeling the "multiple streaming services" model is a buffer between the cable model and...whatever comes next. It will break down for exactly that reason...eventual there will be service overload. I suspect eventually you will be able to group streaming services in the same way cable groups cable channels. I'm just not sure what that will look like. But eventually, something will have to give.


Yep, that's my feeling as well. I think we are starting to see it somewhat on the cable channel side with these streaming services like YouTube, Sling and so forth, and eventually someone will become smart enough to monetize a bundle of streaming services for a flat fee, with a searchable guide that contains a listing of all shows on each streaming channel that's easily searchable. I get you can kinda sorta do that if you have Roku, ATV, AFT, and whatever smart TV platform you have, but it's really not very elegant, whichever way you go. So you find yourself going in 20 different directions trying to figure out what to watch (I find myself doing this on Netflix or Amazon Prime already). Maybe it will be something like what DirecTV (AT&T) will be offering soon, which will be some sort of aggregated streaming service that is designed to replace cable / satellite, using a receiver similar to what you get with cable, but it's all coming through the internet. I've been saying this but I think in ten years, maybe less, the TV landscape will be VASTLY different than what you see today.


----------



## Mikeguy

jr461 said:


> Have you been watching me?  This is exactly what happened. I signed up for the trial - they were giving a month but that was the lower level one with commercials. Brutal. Halfway in I signed up for the commercial-free version knowing I could cancel.
> 
> Not only did we really like The Good Fight, but I discovered BB Over The Top, which I never even heard of, and now trying Star Trek Discovery. It's also more enjoyable, as long as I have it, to watch current shows like TBBT and YS without having to FF what seems like half of the half hour, plus the picture quality is better. So now I'm more likely to try their other originals. They have been very well done in terms of production value and cast.
> 
> So I agree with your point (although that's not the case for everyone, obviously). Yes, I can start and stop any of these services but until the $10-12 per month for these becomes a burden (in which case we will have much bigger problems than TV!) it's easier to just leave them. Canceling is still an option if it becomes clear one of them hasn't been used in a long time. Case in point - I just lowered my cable bill which is at the highest tier plus HBO and Cinemax a la carte. I realized I have no need for Cinemax so I let that go. That alone pays for CBSAA (both are $10) plus it got another $10 lower by going to the gigabyte internet for some reason (it was 75mbps).


They gotcha'!


----------



## BrettStah

realityboy said:


> We might not have to pay for Apple's.
> 
> Apple Plans Global Launch For Its TV Subscription Service: Report


I don't think that Apple is spending over a billion dollars in TV shows and will give it all away. Now, a free trial? Sure, that seems pretty obvious/likely.


----------



## Amnesia

Perhaps for Apple TV owners. Not for iPhone/iPod/iWhatever owners.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Yes, I'm talking about seasons. It is obvious that you can't renew a show that isn't possible to renew so I'm not sure why this is causing so much confusion for you. Anyway, I disagree that we can't predict it. That was the whole point of my post. I think we can predict it. And I predict that Netflix won't be renewing any of the shows again.


I think the opposite. I think Netflix will want to keep these Marvel shows as long as possible, because it's their only way to attract those fans once the rest of the Marvel content is pulled. I won't be surprised if Jessica Jones and/or Daredevil stick around for a bit. But if the viewership of these shows is low, then maybe that desire to keep Marvel fans linked to Netflix won't be enough to warrant renewal. That's why I said it's tough to predict.


Steveknj said:


> Yep, that's my feeling as well. I think we are starting to see it somewhat on the cable channel side with these streaming services like YouTube, Sling and so forth, and eventually someone will become smart enough to monetize a bundle of streaming services for a flat fee, with a searchable guide that contains a listing of all shows on each streaming channel that's easily searchable. I get you can kinda sorta do that if you have Roku, ATV, AFT, and whatever smart TV platform you have, but it's really not very elegant, whichever way you go. So you find yourself going in 20 different directions trying to figure out what to watch (I find myself doing this on Netflix or Amazon Prime already). Maybe it will be something like what DirecTV (AT&T) will be offering soon, which will be some sort of aggregated streaming service that is designed to replace cable / satellite, using a receiver similar to what you get with cable, but it's all coming through the internet. I've been saying this but I think in ten years, maybe less, the TV landscape will be VASTLY different than what you see today.


I think that's the logical direction. But all of these companies are liking the fact that they can now bypass the middleman and market their content directly to consumers. What you're proposing is basically a new "middleman" that would take the place of the cable company and distribute all this streaming content to viewers. Unless there's a clear benefit to the various media companies, I don't know what incentive they'd have for authorizing their content to be bundled like that.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the opposite. I think Netflix will want to keep these Marvel shows as long as possible, because it's their only way to attract those fans once the rest of the Marvel content is pulled. I won't be surprised if Jessica Jones and/or Daredevil stick around for a bit. But if the viewership of these shows is low, then maybe that desire to keep Marvel fans linked to Netflix won't be enough to warrant renewal. That's why I said it's tough to predict.
> 
> I think that's the logical direction. But all of these companies are liking the fact that they can now bypass the middleman and market their content directly to consumers. What you're proposing is basically a new "middleman" that would take the place of the cable company and distribute all this streaming content to viewers. Unless there's a clear benefit to the various media companies, I don't know what incentive they'd have for authorizing their content to be bundled like that.


The trigger to this happening will be:

1) Financial. People will just get tired of paying $100 or more for 10 services they need to find the content they watch. In which case...see number 2
2) Declining subscriptions. After awhile people will choose one or two of the ones they use the most and just be content with that. They will get tired of paying for content where they only watch one or two shows and drop them. Maybe they have the service for a month, watch the content and then get rid of it until the next time. These services are going to want to try and hook you long term. So there has to be a way to do that. 
3) Ease of use - Users will get frustrated trying to figure out where things are, and after awhile might just give up. "Why am I paying for something that I can never figure out how to find the content I want?

BTW, we already have what I'm describing, it's called Hulu. But for now, you can't get EVERYTHING on Hulu that is on CBSAll-Access. So if they can expand the Hulu concept it might be worth it. It might be worth it to pay an aggregator a fee to carry their content. Sounds a lot like how Cable works huh? And that's why I think AT&T's expected service might be the future. I'm really curious to see what it is and how it's going to work.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the opposite. I think Netflix will want to keep these Marvel shows as long as possible, because it's their only way to attract those fans once the rest of the Marvel content is pulled. I won't be surprised if Jessica Jones and/or Daredevil stick around for a bit. But if the viewership of these shows is low, then maybe that desire to keep Marvel fans linked to Netflix won't be enough to warrant renewal. That's why I said it's tough to predict.


Are they losing rights to all other Marvel content because of Disney?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TAsunder said:


> Are they losing rights to all other Marvel content because of Disney?


As far as I can tell, they haven't lost rights to anything. They themselves cancelled Iron Fist and Luke Cage.

Interest in Netflix's 'Luke Cage' and 'Iron Fist' dropped dramatically over time, and its other Marvel shows could also be in trouble


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> BTW, we already have what I'm describing, it's called Hulu. But for now, you can't get EVERYTHING on Hulu that is on CBSAll-Access. So if they can expand the Hulu concept it might be worth it. It might be worth it to pay an aggregator a fee to carry their content. Sounds a lot like how Cable works huh? And that's why I think AT&T's expected service might be the future. I'm really curious to see what it is and how it's going to work.


That's not what Hulu is. Hulu is a joint partnership among Comcast (NBC), Disney (ABC) and FOX, each of them owning 30%. The final 10% is owned by AT&T (WarnerMedia). So originally it was supposed to be a way for the broadcast networks to provide a way to access their shows via streaming. But then CBS didn't join in, and now with Disney buying FOX, most experts are speculating that Comcast and AT&T will simply sell their shares in Hulu and move their content to their own separate services rather than leaving their content on a service that is 60% owned by their chief competitor (Disney).


TAsunder said:


> Are they losing rights to all other Marvel content because of Disney?


That's my understanding. Disney isn't going to license any of their content to Netflix any longer once Disney has a streaming service of its own where it can make that content available directly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As far as I can tell, they haven't lost rights to anything. They themselves cancelled Iron Fist and Luke Cage.
> 
> Interest in Netflix's 'Luke Cage' and 'Iron Fist' dropped dramatically over time, and its other Marvel shows could also be in trouble


Right. Luke Cage and Iron Fist weren't canceled because Netflix lost the rights. But with the Disney streaming service looming, Netflix knows that it will no longer be able to license Marvel properties. This is why it might be valuable for them to hang onto Jessica Jones and/or Daredevil longer than they otherwise would, because once those are canceled (and their licensing agreements for the other Marvel content expire), they will have no more Marvel content to offer their subscribers.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Right. Luke Cage and Iron Fist weren't canceled because Netflix lost the rights. But with the Disney streaming service looming, Netflix knows that it will no longer be able to license Marvel properties. This is why it might be valuable for them to hang onto Jessica Jones and/or Daredevil longer than they otherwise would, because once those are canceled (and their licensing agreements for the other Marvel content expire), they will have no more Marvel content to offer their subscribers.


There must be some clauses in there that make it so they can't do what other companies have done with titles like X-men and Spider-man by regularly coming out with movies to keep the license alive.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> There must be some clauses in there that make it so they can't do what other companies have done with titles like X-men and Spider-man by regularly coming out with movies to keep the license alive.


Right. I'm sure Disney/Marvel didn't license the characters to Netflix the way Spider-Man and X-Men were licensed to other studios. I think Netflix simply owns the right to produce those specific TV shows and the rights to those characters revert back to Marvel after these specific TV shows are canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TAsunder said:


> There must be some clauses in there that make it so they can't do what other companies have done with titles like X-men and Spider-man by regularly coming out with movies to keep the license alive.


Bear in mind that those contracts were written when Marvel was literally bankrupt and nobody thought anybody wanted to see superhero movies. So Marvel was desperate for cash, and selling something they thought was worthless.

Obviously, by the time the Netflix deal came along things had changed!

(Did you know Netflix has bought its own comic book company? Mark Millar's Millarworld, which is a blanket badge Millar put on his creator-owned comics for various pubishers like Marvel, Image, and Dark Horse, and which have spawned movies like Wanted, Kick-Ass, and Kingsman. Virtually every comic book Millar has created has been optioned for film, and now Netflix gets first crack at them; they're currently developing three movies and two series based on Milllarworld books.)


----------



## mrizzo80

Megyn Kelly's 9am hour of Today will likely be coming to an end.

She's a disaster for NBC. I think they gave her a 60 Minutes clone last summer, and it tanked so badly in the ratings that they pulled it after a few weeks or months, likely to protect her image/marketability and their huge investment in her. Now this? 0-2.

Megyn Kelly Expected to End NBC Morning Show


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Which just goes to show that being a star at Fox means nothing when you get called up to the big leagues...


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have a feeling the "multiple streaming services" model is a buffer between the cable model and...whatever comes next. It will break down for exactly that reason...eventual there will be service overload. I suspect eventually you will be able to group streaming services in the same way cable groups cable channels. I'm just not sure what that will look like. But eventually, something will have to give.


Have to give credit where credit is due... on an article today I read this comment:
Oct 24, 2018 7:38 AM



> Just what we need, yet another subscription service.
> 
> In ten years there will be a service that bundles them all up together for one price.
> 
> They might even call it "cable".


----------



## mattack

I already have more than I thought I would -- I have cable (I have long "defended" cable, especially when combined with internet, because of this "add a bunch of separate services is basically as much as cable" issue -- and I even admit I watch MOSTLY broadcast shows.. at least during the main TV season).. I also have Amazon Prime, and Hulu.. and the latter mostly so I can easily watch TV at the gym since for me the Tivo streaming/downloading barely works.. I sometimes have downloaded with kmttg and watched in VLC on my iPad, but VLC bugs/issues (yes I write them up) make it not as nice/functional as other things - except it does let me watch faster than realtime, which I use often. (faster than QuickPlay directly on a Tivo)


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> That's not what Hulu is. Hulu is a joint partnership among Comcast (NBC), Disney (ABC) and FOX, each of them owning 30%. The final 10% is owned by AT&T (WarnerMedia). So originally it was supposed to be a way for the broadcast networks to provide a way to access their shows via streaming. But then CBS didn't join in, and now with Disney buying FOX, most experts are speculating that Comcast and AT&T will simply sell their shares in Hulu and move their content to their own separate services rather than leaving their content on a service that is 60% owned by their chief competitor (Disney).
> 
> That's my understanding. Disney isn't going to license any of their content to Netflix any longer once Disney has a streaming service of its own where it can make that content available directly.


Obviously Hulu is not exactly what I was describing, but it's the basis of what could be. A bunch of networks in one place so that you don't have to go and buy a dozen separate streaming services. Yes, I do see that the Networks are actually moving away from the Hulu type model, and that will work until it doesn't.


----------



## jcondon

Steveknj said:


> And that all sounds nice, until you start watching one, and realize, hey, they have three more shows I want to watch and stay on. And if you have a bunch of these services and the same thing happens on most of them, it adds up. More and more I look at this, the more I'm convinced that shows that aren't available to me via what I have now, are just shows I'm going to skip. But human nature tells me that if I sign up for something, i'm always going to find more reasons to keep it. I signed up for HBO because I wanted to watch the Sopranos. Twenty years later, I still subscribe. Imagine you sign up for CBS All Access to watch the equal to The Good Wife, and then, heck, they have the new Star Trek...so you keep it...and then there's something else....


I canceled my HBO sub the day after Sopranos ended. I have had it free a bunch of times over the years for a month or two at a time. There is no way I would pay for more then 2 months of CBS all access. What are people watching on that every month? After StarTrek and maybe BB stuff in the summer. Haven't seen The Good Wife. I wouldn't pay $10 a month for that. But if I am watching Star Trek or BB after dark type stuff I might check it out. After that cancel till next summer. Netflix is the only one I find worth keeping month to month.

There are only so many hours in a month I can watch TV. If I am not going to get to some of these other shows I just discovered why wouldn't I cancel and come back in a month or three when I have the time? Seems silly to spend $10-14 a month times 5 services if you don't have time to watch all 5 services.


----------



## madscientist

We have Prime and Netflix (and basic cable + HBO) and that's all we're getting. I haven't succumbed to Hulu although there are good things on there. I have toyed with the idea of CBSAA for a month to watch Star Trek but haven't pulled the trigger. If I did I'd definitely cancel again.

I only have 2-3 hours a day to watch TV anyway, so I'm more than buried in things from the services I already have. Hell, I've been one episode away from finishing Jessica Jones S02 for almost a week now and haven't found the time!


----------



## aaronwt

jcondon said:


> I canceled my HBO sub the day after Sopranos ended. I have had it free a bunch of times over the years for a month or two at a time. There is no way I would pay for more then 2 months of CBS all access. What are people watching on that every month? After StarTrek and maybe BB stuff in the summer. Haven't seen The Good Wife. I wouldn't pay $10 a month for that. But if I am watching Star Trek or BB after dark type stuff I might check it out. After that cancel till next summer. Netflix is the only one I find worth keeping month to month.
> 
> There are only so many hours in a month I can watch TV. If I am not going to get to some of these other shows I just discovered why wouldn't I cancel and come back in a month or three when I have the time? Seems silly to spend $10-14 a month times 5 services if you don't have time to watch all 5 services.


You pay for a month or two and watch what you want. I typically only subscribe to CBS all access for three months a year. I watch the Good Fight and ST Discovery. I enjoy the Good Fight better than Discovery.

But like HBo, I only subscribe when there is something I want to watch. HBO and CBS All Access does not have enough content I want to watch for me to subscribe all year. Unless I get it for free or have a discount.

Which is what I currently have. HBO free for two years, and I got CBS All Access for $10 for three months. I will cancel CBS before I get charged normally. And resubscribe when Discovery comes back on.

For services like Netflix I subscribe all year long. Since I will never be able to watch all the content I would like to on Netflix. My list is always above 100 titles now. And with Amazon I subscribe to Prime for the shipping. The included video subscription is icing on the cake.


----------



## Beryl

realityboy said:


> We might not have to pay for Apple's.
> Apple Plans Global Launch For Its TV Subscription Service: Report


I hope it is free for those who recently buy their products - maybe free with AppleCare.

Is there a separate thread to compare all streaming services - not just what to watch but prices and value?



aaronwt said:


> You pay for a month or two and watch what you want. I typically only subscribe to CBS all access for three months a year. I watch the Good Fight and ST Discovery. I enjoy the Good Fight better than Discovery.
> 
> But like HBo, I only subscribe when there is something I want to watch. HBO and CBS All Access does not have enough content I want to watch for me to subscribe all year. Unless I get it for free or have a discount.
> 
> Which is what I currently have. HBO free for two years, and I got CBS All Access for $10 for three months. I will cancel CBS before I get charged normally. And resubscribe when Discovery comes back on.
> 
> For services like Netflix I subscribe all year long. Since I will never be able to watch all the content I would like to on Netflix. My list is always above 100 titles now. And with Amazon I subscribe to Prime for the shipping. The included video subscription is icing on the cake.


Amen. For the same reasons, I maintain Netflix and Amazon. I only get HBO and/or Showtime when it is offered for free - usually as compensation for a Xfinity mistake.


----------



## andyw715

realityboy said:


> We might not have to pay for Apple's.
> 
> Apple Plans Global Launch For Its TV Subscription Service: Report


I'm surprised Apple will let non apple devices access it's service at all.


----------



## reddice

I have too many subscription services. Here is all of them.

Netflix (nothing left to watch very little "English non foreign crap" licensed content, leaching it off T-Mobile otherwise I would have dropped them).
Amazon Prime Video at first I did not watch it much but it is a given to get 2 day shipping since I shop a lot on Amazon. Only after they added more licensed content I started to watch it more.
Hulu Ad-Free (surprised I though I would never have Hulu but there is lots of licensed content, at first got it free through Bing but with the ads I never used it after I upgraded to ad-free started to pay when my Bing credits ran out.
Boomerang I pay yearly don't watch it much unless I am in the mood for classic TV content.
CBS All-Access finding some older licensed content like Cagney & Lacey and 7th Heaven some new shows like the new Magiver.
Starz not for movies or there all mature originals but they have classic A-Team and Magnium PI in HD.

DC Universe many old classic cartoons many in HD like Teen Titans, Static Shock, Wonder Woman don't care about there mature garbage Titans season which I why I pay monthly so when I run out I can drop them anytime.
Services I am dropping.

Twitch currently getting it ad-free until Amazon stupid move when my Prime membership ends I will stop using it. I don't watch Fortine this and Pub that people playing games I watch the live channels that are like TV channels, Pokemon maritions, game show network, Com TV, some other always on channels even a Chillhop music station. As I said when the ads come I will stop using it.
Hallmark Movies should have paid monthly only was good during the holidays otherwise who wants to watch sappy romantic movies all year around
Dropped services.

Youtube Premium terrible originals very hard to even find them what a mess, ad-free YouTube not worth it for mostly boring top 5 videos and unboxing videos. Music service is terrible missing many songs and has horrible sound quality.

Funimation animation is too adult for my taste. Even so called TV-PG shows would have gotten a MA rating if they were on TV.


----------



## TonyD79

andyw715 said:


> I'm surprised Apple will let non apple devices access it's service at all.


I'm not completely. You can export iTunes stuff to other platforms. If they limited themselves to their platforms only, they'd lose. Apple TV is much in the minority and their offerings wouldn't move the needle enough to make it pay.


----------



## Steveknj

reddice said:


> I have too many subscription services. Here is all of them.
> 
> Netflix (nothing left to watch very little "English non foreign crap" licensed content, leaching it off T-Mobile otherwise I would have dropped them).
> Amazon Prime Video at first I did not watch it much but it is a given to get 2 day shipping since I shop a lot on Amazon. Only after they added more licensed content I started to watch it more.
> Hulu Ad-Free (surprised I though I would never have Hulu but there is lots of licensed content, at first got it free through Bing but with the ads I never used it after I upgraded to ad-free started to pay when my Bing credits ran out.
> Boomerang I pay yearly don't watch it much unless I am in the mood for classic TV content.
> CBS All-Access finding some older licensed content like Cagney & Lacey and 7th Heaven some new shows like the new Magiver.
> Starz not for movies or there all mature originals but they have classic A-Team and Magnium PI in HD.
> 
> DC Universe many old classic cartoons many in HD like Teen Titans, Static Shock, Wonder Woman don't care about there mature garbage Titans season which I why I pay monthly so when I run out I can drop them anytime.
> Services I am dropping.
> 
> Twitch currently getting it ad-free until Amazon stupid move when my Prime membership ends I will stop using it. I don't watch Fortine this and Pub that people playing games I watch the live channels that are like TV channels, Pokemon maritions, game show network, Com TV, some other always on channels even a Chillhop music station. As I said when the ads come I will stop using it.
> Hallmark Movies should have paid monthly only was good during the holidays otherwise who wants to watch sappy romantic movies all year around
> Dropped services.
> 
> Youtube Premium terrible originals very hard to even find them what a mess, ad-free YouTube not worth it for mostly boring top 5 videos and unboxing videos. Music service is terrible missing many songs and has horrible sound quality.
> 
> Funimation animation is too adult for my taste. Even so called TV-PG shows would have gotten a MA rating if they were on TV.


How much does all of that cost you?


----------



## aaronwt

reddice said:


> I have too many subscription services. Here is all of them.
> 
> Netflix (nothing left to watch very little "English non foreign crap" licensed content, leaching it off T-Mobile otherwise I would have dropped them).
> Amazon Prime Video at first I did not watch it much but it is a given to get 2 day shipping since I shop a lot on Amazon. Only after they added more licensed content I started to watch it more.
> Hulu Ad-Free (surprised I though I would never have Hulu but there is lots of licensed content, at first got it free through Bing but with the ads I never used it after I upgraded to ad-free started to pay when my Bing credits ran out.
> Boomerang I pay yearly don't watch it much unless I am in the mood for classic TV content.
> CBS All-Access finding some older licensed content like Cagney & Lacey and 7th Heaven some new shows like the new Magiver.
> Starz not for movies or there all mature originals but they have classic A-Team and Magnium PI in HD.
> 
> DC Universe many old classic cartoons many in HD like Teen Titans, Static Shock, Wonder Woman don't care about there mature garbage Titans season which I why I pay monthly so when I run out I can drop them anytime.
> Services I am dropping.
> 
> Twitch currently getting it ad-free until Amazon stupid move when my Prime membership ends I will stop using it. I don't watch Fortine this and Pub that people playing games I watch the live channels that are like TV channels, Pokemon maritions, game show network, Com TV, some other always on channels even a Chillhop music station. As I said when the ads come I will stop using it.
> Hallmark Movies should have paid monthly only was good during the holidays otherwise who wants to watch sappy romantic movies all year around
> Dropped services.
> 
> Youtube Premium terrible originals very hard to even find them what a mess, ad-free YouTube not worth it for mostly boring top 5 videos and unboxing videos. Music service is terrible missing many songs and has horrible sound quality.
> 
> Funimation animation is too adult for my taste. Even so called TV-PG shows would have gotten a MA rating if they were on TV.


Funimation and Netflix are ones I don't mind having and paying for year round. Since there is always something on them I want to watch. Hulu I've had for many years but only because I prepaid around four years for only $1.50 a month. But I rarely use it so I will cancel when it runs out. For Starz, HBO, and Showtime, I'm able to watch their apps for free since the channels are included with my FiOS service. The quality is better from the apps so I rarely watch it on FiOS.


----------



## cmontyburns

mattack said:


> Have to give credit where credit is due... on an article today I read this comment:
> Oct 24, 2018 7:38 AM


Hearkens to onetime Netscape CEO Jim Barksdale's famous quote that "there's only two ways I know of to make money: bundling and unbundling."

Everything you need to know about what has happened and will happen to TV distribution is contained in that single sentence.


----------



## BrettStah

andyw715 said:


> I'm surprised Apple will let non apple devices access it's service at all.


Apple Music - Google Play Store


----------



## mattack

jcondon said:


> I canceled my HBO sub the day after Sopranos ended. I have had it free a bunch of times over the years for a month or two at a time. There is no way I would pay for more then 2 months of CBS all access. What are people watching on that every month?


I'm NOT subscribing to it currently, but -- the various CBS shows they have (I don't think they have EVERYTHING, unfortunately)???
i.e. even though I Tivo them as backup, I watch as many shows as I can on Hulu commercial free. I would do the same thing if I had CBS commercial free.. (and like I mentioned previously, might try a month free trial, partially to get one ep of Scorpion I missed!)

I've long said I'd pay MORE than I pay for for cable for something like Hulu commercial free that had for all practical purposes EVERYTHING I wanted commercial free. I realize that's not really feasible, but just have VERY clear expiration dates many many many months ahead of time, and optionally let me sort "by show by nearest expiring show" or something like that. One of the first things I check on Hulu is 'expiring' when I launch it. (Oh how I wish all of the various versions just went directly to 'my shows').


----------



## robojerk

andyw715 said:


> I'm surprised Apple will let non apple devices access it's service at all.


 Apple is quite profitable with the iThings, but they aren't the market share leader, except with tablets. I'm sure in the streaming to tv market the AppleTV is way behind Roku and Amazon's Fire devices (edit. Also ps4 and XBOne. Limiting your billion dollar service to Apple devices only would mean their service is already dead. Unless they had some awesome deal this Black Friday where the streaming box was free, no strings attached that is.


----------



## JYoung

robojerk said:


> Apple is quite profitable with the iThings, but they aren't the market share leader, except with tablets. I'm sure in the streaming to tv market the AppleTV is way behind Roku and Amazon's Fire devices (edit. Also ps4 and XBOne. Limiting your billion dollar service to Apple devices only would mean their service is already dead. Unless they had some awesome deal this Black Friday where the streaming box was free, no strings attached that is.


From the previously linked Deadline article:


> Apple also has a smaller share of the streaming device market, with Apple TV claiming a 28% share in the U.S., behind Roku with 37%, according to Parks Associates. The Amazon Fire TV now claims 25% of the market.


Limiting their streaming service only to Apple TV could be quite a boondoggle.


----------



## bicker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect eventually you will be able to group streaming services in the same way cable groups cable channels. I'm just not sure what that will look like.


I bet it'll look like cable.


----------



## bicker

Steveknj said:


> The trigger to this happening will be: ...


I think a lot of your analysis is wishful thinking. The financial will be dictated by perceived value, as it always has been, with perception cultivated by marketing, as it has been for many many years. If people were ever going to be content with "one or two" we would have seen that with cable, in the form of no one subscribing to anything other than basic cable.

I do agree that easy of use/convenience will recast the streaming model at some point. Again, that'll make it look ... exactly like cable.


----------



## wmcbrine

aaronwt said:


> For Starz, HBO, and Showtime, I'm able to watch their apps for free since the channels are included with my FiOS service. The quality is better from the apps so I rarely watch it on FiOS.


See, to me, that's not "for free" -- more like "I should stop paying Verizon for these channels". You can save a few bucks (not many, but a few) by subscribing through Prime, assuming you're already there, or by subscribing directly to each service (at least for some of them). (I realize the traditional providers make it tricky to see their pricing, and harder to actually downgrade anything -- on Comcast, I'd have to break up my "bundle"; I can't cancel the premiums separately.)

For me, another part of the motivation is to escape the arbitrary and bizarre limitations the traditional providers place on the streaming apps. For example, there's a Cinemax app for the Apple TV, but Comcast won't authorize it, even though I'm a subscriber. Worse, in a way -- they _do_ authorize HBO on the ATV, but not on the TiVo, even though the app is there, too. Maybe this is better on Fios?


----------



## mattack

bicker said:


> I bet it'll look like cable.


aaah, did you see my post from yesterday?


----------



## bicker

wmcbrine said:


> For me, another part of the motivation is to escape the arbitrary and bizarre limitations the traditional providers place on the streaming apps. For example, there's a Cinemax app for the Apple TV, but Comcast won't authorize it, even though I'm a subscriber. Worse, in a way -- they _do_ authorize HBO on the ATV, but not on the TiVo, even though the app is there, too.


I suspect a good portion of this is due to the cost of integration after integration after integration. If there was a standard that the service providers could integrate with, and then whatever services wished to could opt-in to whatever clearinghouse that standard provided, I bet those problems wouldn't exist.



mattack said:


> aaah, did you see my post from yesterday?


Yes. It didn't matter in the context of what you replied to.


----------



## cheesesteak

MikeCC said:


> No amen to that. Nope. Nada. Sweet Christmas, Luke Cage's second season was a steaming pile to my eyes. Obviously, YMMV.


Like Sly Stone once said, "Different strokes for different folks." I thought the second season of Luke Cage was great. Other than Diamondback in season one, Luke Cage's characters seem more like real people than any of the other Marvel shows to me. I'm not from Harlem but I did grow up in North Philly and the people and the problems were basically the same. I remember when the Jamaican drug gangs hit town and scared the living bejesus out of everybody with their incredible violence. I also thought Alfre Woodard put on an acting master class in season 2, the best acting performance in the Marvel/Netflix universe.


----------



## realityboy

realityboy said:


> 'Heathers': Shelved Reboot Series To Air On Paramount Network With Edits


I was recording these, but they pulled Sunday's episodes. At this point, it's just too much effort for a series that apparently isn't that good anyway.

'Heathers' Episodes Pulled Following Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting


----------



## stile99

I'm not sure what all was taken out by the edits, but I know originally in the pulled episodes, one of the major plot points was "to stop a bad guy with a gun, it takes a good guy with a gun", and the idea was floated that all teachers would be armed (by idea was floated, I mean the school board made it mandatory). Removing this would have been a rather large edit, so I wasn't surprised that it suddenly disappeared from the guide.

And much like Doctor Who's "Rosa" and race incidents happening around the time the episode was aired, this exact turn of events could not have been predicted, but there's no possible way SOMETHING along these lines wouldn't have happened. When art tries to reflect current events, it sometimes backfires.


----------



## Anubys

I just discovered and binging on Norsemen. Very disappointed that season 3 is a year away 

I'm still in season 1 and loving it...


----------



## tlc

Anubys said:


> I just discovered and binging on Norsemen. Very disappointed that season 3 is a year away


Finally a "sword show" that my wife didn't hate.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TNT Michelle Dockery series "Good Behavior" cancelled.

I liked it.


----------



## stile99

The dream is over for Reverie.

'Reverie' canceled by NBC after one season


----------



## jr461

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> TNT Michelle Dockery series "Good Behavior" cancelled.
> 
> I liked it.


 I liked it, too.


----------



## aaronwt

wmcbrine said:


> See, to me, that's not "for free" -- more like "I should stop paying Verizon for these channels". You can save a few bucks (not many, but a few) by subscribing through Prime, assuming you're already there, or by subscribing directly to each service (at least for some of them). (I realize the traditional providers make it tricky to see their pricing, and harder to actually downgrade anything -- on Comcast, I'd have to break up my "bundle"; I can't cancel the premiums separately.)
> 
> For me, another part of the motivation is to escape the arbitrary and bizarre limitations the traditional providers place on the streaming apps. For example, there's a Cinemax app for the Apple TV, but Comcast won't authorize it, even though I'm a subscriber. Worse, in a way -- they _do_ authorize HBO on the ATV, but not on the TiVo, even though the app is there, too. Maybe this is better on Fios?


I can't save any money by subscribing through Amazon. The channels are part of the Ultimate HD tier. Which costs me around $85 a month for 170+HD channels. If I dropped that tier, to get the same content I watch would cost me much more. Or if I dropped TV all together it would be crazy expensive for me to get the same content.

I have never received so much content for so little during the 21st century. Heck, back in 2001i it cost me $120 a month from DirecTV and I only had half a dozen or less HD channels.

And even when I first got FiOs in 2007, it cost me more than I pay now, for far fewer hd channels.


----------



## wmcbrine

aaronwt said:


> I can't save any money by subscribing through Amazon. The channels are part of the Ultimate HD tier. Which costs me around $85 a month for 170+HD channels.


Let's break it down, using new Fios customer pricing (the best, and all I can get from their web site anyway). I'll choose Gigabit Internet -- that's $79.99, with or without "Custom TV", although adding TV brings in some additional fees beyond this deceptive base price. Anyway, the upgrade to Ultimate then costs $45 more, and HBO + Cinemax are another $25. That brings the base price to $149.99, or $70 more than Internet alone. But there's another $7.78 for "Regional Sports Network Fee" (not optional), $4.49 for "Fios TV Broadcast Fee", and $9.97 for "Taxes, Fees and Other Verizon Charges", bringing the total estimated monthly charges to $172.23. If I repeat the exercise for Gigabit Internet only, I get a bottom line of $79.99, no add-ons. So, that's $92.24 to work with for a TV budget.

Now, you won't get _every_ Fios channel on the streaming services. I'd have to know exactly what you do watch to advise... but, for $92.24, what could we get?

DirecTV Now "Go Big" + HBO + Cinemax + Showtime + Starz -- $91
Playstation Vue Ultra (includes HBO, Showtime, Epix) -- $80

Those are maximums. You're not going to save a lot of money there, true (but neither are you going to spend a lot _more_). But, by choosing what you _don't_ need, you could save.

Dropping just HBO + Cinemax from Fios, and picking them up via Amazon, would be a wash, yes.


----------



## mattack

stile99 said:


> The dream is over for Reverie.
> 
> 'Reverie' canceled by NBC after one season


I thought it was decent.


----------



## Steveknj

stile99 said:


> The dream is over for Reverie.
> 
> 'Reverie' canceled by NBC after one season


Funny how I watched both the two lowest rated NBC summer shows (Trial and Error was the other one mentioned in the article). The problem I had with Reverie is that it just kind of seemed to go all over the place without a clear plot as to where they were going with it. Still it had Sarah, so I watched . T&E had a lot of hilarious moments, but the John Lithgow led first season was better.


----------



## Steveknj

wmcbrine said:


> Let's break it down, using new Fios customer pricing (the best, and all I can get from their web site anyway). I'll choose Gigabit Internet -- that's $79.99, with or without "Custom TV", although adding TV brings in some additional fees beyond this deceptive base price. Anyway, the upgrade to Ultimate then costs $45 more, and HBO + Cinemax are another $25. That brings the base price to $149.99, or $70 more than Internet alone. But there's another $7.78 for "Regional Sports Network Fee" (not optional), $4.49 for "Fios TV Broadcast Fee", and $9.97 for "Taxes, Fees and Other Verizon Charges", bringing the total estimated monthly charges to $172.23. If I repeat the exercise for Gigabit Internet only, I get a bottom line of $79.99, no add-ons. So, that's $92.24 to work with for a TV budget.
> 
> Now, you won't get _every_ Fios channel on the streaming services. I'd have to know exactly what you do watch to advise... but, for $92.24, what could we get?
> 
> DirecTV Now "Go Big" + HBO + Cinemax + Showtime + Starz -- $91
> Playstation Vue Ultra (includes HBO, Showtime, Epix) -- $80
> 
> Those are maximums. You're not going to save a lot of money there, true (but neither are you going to spend a lot _more_). But, by choosing what you _don't_ need, you could save.
> 
> Dropping just HBO + Cinemax from Fios, and picking them up via Amazon, would be a wash, yes.


Good analysis. I think at the end of the day, you get what you pay for. Even streaming is going to start adding up to get an equivalent package to what cable/sat offers. But for some, they take less because that offers them a savings. And that's a fair trade off if what you are giving up is not something you have to have / can do without. I get that. For me, there's not a streaming service out there that would give me everything I want. It just doesn't exist. So I pay for having that (with Satellite). But i would definitely be open to an equivalent service that costs less. Who wouldn't?


----------



## gschrock

Steveknj said:


> Good analysis. I think at the end of the day, you get what you pay for. Even streaming is going to start adding up to get an equivalent package to what cable/sat offers. But for some, they take less because that offers them a savings. And that's a fair trade off if what you are giving up is not something you have to have / can do without. I get that. For me, there's not a streaming service out there that would give me everything I want. It just doesn't exist. So I pay for having that (with Satellite). But i would definitely be open to an equivalent service that costs less. Who wouldn't?


Yeah, I'm kinda stuck on the cable stuff for now too, although I'm starting to consider what I can do to cut down on some of it. Of course, there's just a few channels that I kinda want that keep pushing me to that higher tier of things. And so far, I've not been having much luck with online services filling in all the niches.

Number one issue for me right now is local channel coverage. None of the online services have adequate coverage of it. Some of the services will get me some of the channels, but it's impossible to get all of our ota channels via any streaming service here. (Heck, even when I had satellite for a long time I cheated on where I lived because directv didn't cover all of the locals, and directv now provides none of them at all. Even to this day, CW is not available in HD in my area, it's a subchannel of ABC over the air.) Actually picking the channels up ota is a waste of effort, and I'm not going to put up a big antenna to do it, which is about the only way it would be practical.

I am starting to get frustrated though with cable. First, the picture quality these days just plain sucks. It was far better with directv, but even that picture wasn't great. I get better picture quality streaming the channels over the internet. But I want a DVR, preferably with enough storage on it to make me happy (I miss my 3T on directv that I had). With streaming frequently only having the last 5 episodes of a season available, it just doesn't cut it for my purposes. My cable dvr barely cuts it.

Hulu is a steaming pile of crap. Everything is 720p regardless of what it started as, and in general, it's all just stereo audio. Completely unacceptable in this day and age. I've heard most of the other streaming services aren't doing much better. Seems as we get better and better quality tv's, all the providers and isp's and whatnot are doing everything they can to limit the quality of the video you get because of the bandwidth.

I do have several shows that I picked up this year as season passes through amazon when they had "price mistakes" for the season pass, and basically charged you for a single episode cost for the whole season. That's actually been the most satisfying method of getting tv at the moment - picture quality is pretty decent, and audio quality isn't bad either. At one point, I think I worked out I could get most of the shows that we watch though season passes at amazon, and spend about the same amount of money we spend on tv now, but the issue was we'd lose the ability to just kinda watch something that was on right now, and lose espn.

There's just not a great choice for tv right now in my opinion, everything has it's own drawbacks.


----------



## Steveknj

gschrock said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda stuck on the cable stuff for now too, although I'm starting to consider what I can do to cut down on some of it. Of course, there's just a few channels that I kinda want that keep pushing me to that higher tier of things. And so far, I've not been having much luck with online services filling in all the niches.
> 
> Number one issue for me right now is local channel coverage. None of the online services have adequate coverage of it. Some of the services will get me some of the channels, but it's impossible to get all of our ota channels via any streaming service here. (Heck, even when I had satellite for a long time I cheated on where I lived because directv didn't cover all of the locals, and directv now provides none of them at all. Even to this day, CW is not available in HD in my area, it's a subchannel of ABC over the air.) Actually picking the channels up ota is a waste of effort, and I'm not going to put up a big antenna to do it, which is about the only way it would be practical.
> 
> I am starting to get frustrated though with cable. First, the picture quality these days just plain sucks. It was far better with directv, but even that picture wasn't great. I get better picture quality streaming the channels over the internet. But I want a DVR, preferably with enough storage on it to make me happy (I miss my 3T on directv that I had). With streaming frequently only having the last 5 episodes of a season available, it just doesn't cut it for my purposes. My cable dvr barely cuts it.
> 
> Hulu is a steaming pile of crap. Everything is 720p regardless of what it started as, and in general, it's all just stereo audio. Completely unacceptable in this day and age. I've heard most of the other streaming services aren't doing much better. Seems as we get better and better quality tv's, all the providers and isp's and whatnot are doing everything they can to limit the quality of the video you get because of the bandwidth.
> 
> I do have several shows that I picked up this year as season passes through amazon when they had "price mistakes" for the season pass, and basically charged you for a single episode cost for the whole season. That's actually been the most satisfying method of getting tv at the moment - picture quality is pretty decent, and audio quality isn't bad either. At one point, I think I worked out I could get most of the shows that we watch though season passes at amazon, and spend about the same amount of money we spend on tv now, but the issue was we'd lose the ability to just kinda watch something that was on right now, and lose espn.
> 
> There's just not a great choice for tv right now in my opinion, everything has it's own drawbacks.


For now, Amazon, Netflix and HBO (don't have Showtime, or any other premium) offers the best PQ / SQ combo. I can get HDR on a lot of their content and no worse than DD 5.1 sound. DirecTV gives me the sound at least, and is now offering limited HDR. And of course lots of channels. None of the streamers offer what I want and I've looked. Either they limit simultaneous streams, have some limit in PQ/SQ, don't offer some or most of the channels I want. or their DVR offering is limited. So, I pay whatever the price is to get all that, and as long as I can afford to do so, I'll do it. We all have our priorities of course. Some will spend for a fancy car, while sacrificing their video stuff. Others might by that top of the line phone while sacrificing on other things, and still others can afford it all. TV is important to us, and still our main form of entertainment. So we spend to get what we want. I don't have a $50k car, or a top of the line phone, so that's where I spend.


----------



## gschrock

I'd go back to Directv in a heartbeat if I could. Damn neighbors plants willow trees along their property line. All was good until about 2 years ago when they finally reached a height that my directv signal was no longer practical. And there just isn't really another option anywhere on my property for where a dish would be able to get a signal, the damn things are that bad.

And don't even get me started about the mess they make of my yard. Willows are completely evil trees. 

Chainsaw purchase gets more and more tempting every year.


----------



## sharkster

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> TNT Michelle Dockery series "Good Behavior" cancelled.
> 
> I liked it.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## aaronwt

wmcbrine said:


> Let's break it down, using new Fios customer pricing (the best, and all I can get from their web site anyway). I'll choose Gigabit Internet -- that's $79.99, with or without "Custom TV", although adding TV brings in some additional fees beyond this deceptive base price. Anyway, the upgrade to Ultimate then costs $45 more, and HBO + Cinemax are another $25. That brings the base price to $149.99, or $70 more than Internet alone. But there's another $7.78 for "Regional Sports Network Fee" (not optional), $4.49 for "Fios TV Broadcast Fee", and $9.97 for "Taxes, Fees and Other Verizon Charges", bringing the total estimated monthly charges to $172.23. If I repeat the exercise for Gigabit Internet only, I get a bottom line of $79.99, no add-ons. So, that's $92.24 to work with for a TV budget.
> 
> Now, you won't get _every_ Fios channel on the streaming services. I'd have to know exactly what you do watch to advise... but, for $92.24, what could we get?
> 
> DirecTV Now "Go Big" + HBO + Cinemax + Showtime + Starz -- $91
> Playstation Vue Ultra (includes HBO, Showtime, Epix) -- $80
> 
> Those are maximums. You're not going to save a lot of money there, true (but neither are you going to spend a lot _more_). But, by choosing what you _don't_ need, you could save.
> 
> Dropping just HBO + Cinemax from Fios, and picking them up via Amazon, would be a wash, yes.


I currently pay around $152 a month after all taxes, fees, and cable cards.For GigE Internet, Digital Voice, and the Ultimate HD tier. The GigE internet is only $45 as part of my bundle.

I check every year to see if I could save money by dropping TV and getting quality content from other means. And every year it's the same. It's always much more expensive. And this year has been no different. Heck even if I dropped my phone service, my monthly price would go up. And if I dropped TV and phone the GigE Internet price would be more than double that current triple play part for internet.

Plus I would still need to get my content from other means. And with what the current streaming services offer, I still couldn't access all I watch. And it costs around the same as I pay for the Ultimate HD tier on FiOS. Only they don't even give me all the channels I want in their top tiers.


----------



## wmcbrine

aaronwt said:


> I currently pay around $152 a month after all taxes, fees, and cable cards.For GigE Internet, Digital Voice, and the Ultimate HD tier.


I'm amazed if you're really only paying $152 total. That's about $100 less than I was paying when I left Fios (similar services, but 35/35 speed), and $16 less than Comcast (without phone), before they jacked the price up another $20 after a year. Um... I assume you do a lot of negotiating?


----------



## wmcbrine

gschrock said:


> Hulu is a steaming pile of crap. Everything is 720p regardless of what it started as, and in general, it's all just stereo audio.


The "live" channels are 720p, but I regularly get 1080p on the on-demand shows. See: https://help.hulu.com/en-us/video-quality

And supposedly they have 5.1, but only on certain devices: https://help.hulu.com/en-us/surround-sound


----------



## Tony_T

Final Season, Jan 9th:


----------



## jcondon

wmcbrine said:


> I'm amazed if you're really only paying $152 total. That's about $100 less than I was paying when I left Fios (similar services, but 35/35 speed), and $16 less than Comcast (without phone), before they jacked the price up another $20 after a year. Um... I assume you do a lot of negotiating?


I just went round and round with them this week. They wanted us to pay around $148 total (fees and taxes) for 100/100 (or 150/150 but I would need a new ONT supposedly) preferred, phone and 2 cable cards. And one year of Showtime (might have been two). Best deal they could offer for triple play and preferred. I own my own Actiontech. I was paying 123.xx for the same but only 50/50 and sometimes free showtime. Was 93.xx a year ago. This is in the NY Metro area (technically I guess just North of). My promos run out today.

I chatted with Cablevision last night and have install date for a week from tomorrow. 200/35, select TV (more channels my wife cares about), and phone. A year of Showtime and Starz and 2 cable cards. $111.xx plus around $8 in tax. Free install. Plus $100 GC. I think all I need is a $10 MoCA filter. If I supply my own cable modem I can save $10 a month as well.

I am porting my number and Verizon already shows a pending cancellation of my account (after next weekend). Never had them be so stubborn on price. Had them for 4 years straight and a couple years at my apartment before that. Wonder if they will get serious about their offer or will just let me go. I am fine with either at this point. Spent way more effort on this then it should have been.


----------



## ADG

What does any of this have to do with Show Updates?


----------



## eddyj

ADG said:


> What does any of this have to do with Show Updates?


Are you new here?


----------



## NorthAlabama

ADG said:


> What does any of this have to do with Show Updates?


haven't we thoroughly hashed this discussion over 20 pages or so, around 60 pages back?


----------



## gschrock

wmcbrine said:


> The "live" channels are 720p, but I regularly get 1080p on the on-demand shows. See: https://help.hulu.com/en-us/video-quality
> 
> And supposedly they have 5.1, but only on certain devices: https://help.hulu.com/en-us/surround-sound


Hmm, that sound part I think is very new. I note the date on the top of that page is only Nov 5th. I might have to take another look to see how much is coming out in decent quality. I trialed the service over the summer, at at the time there was no indication that they had it or were planning on having it any time soon.

I wonder how long they've been doing the video quality too. June 3rd date on that page, which would have been before I trialed it, but I can't remember anything coming in higher than 720 at the time, but it's entirely possible that at least some of the things I was watching were only 720p originally anyways.

(And in fairness, my comcast box won't put out native resolution on the stuff through them either. So they deserved dinged. I honestly don't know if my market has been hit with their affliction of sending out everything 720p regardless of the source like I know they do in some markets. I find the idea of taking 1080i content, converting it to 720p, only to be shown on a 1080 (or higher) screen obnoxious.)


----------



## ADG

eddyj said:


> Are you new here?


----------



## astrohip

"I Feel Bad" cancelled.

Like many people here, I couldn't make it thru the pilot. Just a terrible show. Falls into the "Who TF greenlit this?" category.


----------



## PJO1966

astrohip said:


> "I Feel Bad" cancelled.
> 
> Like many people here, I couldn't make it thru the pilot. Just a terrible show. Falls into the "Who TF greenlit this?" category.


It was really bad.


----------



## aaronwt

wmcbrine said:


> I'm amazed if you're really only paying $152 total. That's about $100 less than I was paying when I left Fios (similar services, but 35/35 speed), and $16 less than Comcast (without phone), before they jacked the price up another $20 after a year. Um... I assume you do a lot of negotiating?


Yes, $152 after everything. After cable cards, taxes, and sports and broadcast fees.
No negotiating. But I did take advantage of new customer pricing last year by saying that I was moving from my current address to the same current address. It was a loophole that Verizon allowed for several months. A bunch of people took advantage of it last year.

The price was actually $5 lower the first year. I'm in my second year, and the third year it goes up five more. But even at $157 that is still much much less than I was paying for FiOS back in 2007. Only now I have FiOS GigE Internet. And over 190+ HD channels and . At least that is what it showed today when I was looking at my account, to see when my current pricing would end. I'm good until July 2020. Plus it helps that the DC area is very competitive area for cable and Internet.

Assuming I stay that long. I see next year as potentially the year that I might be able to get a streaming service. One that gives me all the HD channels I have now, plus some UHD channels. At least if what some of the companies have said they will start offering next year actually happens.


----------



## bicker

ADG said:


> What does any of this have to do with Show Updates?


The same thing that a discussion at the bus stop has to do about the bus.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> "I Feel Bad" cancelled.
> 
> Like many people here, I couldn't make it thru the pilot. Just a terrible show. Falls into the "Who TF greenlit this?" category.


I'm not surprised, either. I forgot to delete my pass and the other day I tried to watch the current episode that was recorded and I found myself in another room, doing other stuff. I can't think of anything I liked about it except I do rather like the actor who played her father.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yay, making room for B99 Jan. 10 at 9pm ET. The Good Place moves to 9:30pm ET for the last few episodes of it’s season, after which Will & Grace takes over the 9:30pm ET slot.


----------



## MikeCC

astrohip said:


> "I Feel Bad" cancelled.
> 
> Like many people here, I couldn't make it thru the pilot. Just a terrible show. Falls into the "Who TF greenlit this?" category.


It could have been worse: it could have been renewed.


----------



## Anubys

did something change in the way networks play shows? Brooklyn 99 is not starting for a while...where's Life in Pieces? and I'm sure there are lots of other shows that are not cancelled that have not yet aired any episodes. Why is that?


----------



## NorthAlabama

winter premieres?


----------



## That Don Guy

Anubys said:


> did something change in the way networks play shows? Brooklyn 99 is not starting for a while...where's Life in Pieces? and I'm sure there are lots of other shows that are not cancelled that have not yet aired any episodes. Why is that?


You mean, why don't all of the shows start in the fall?

I am pretty sure it is because somebody figured out that, rather than try and spread every show out from September to May, which includes a lot of repeats (or a lot of episodes), people would rather watch more compacted seasons with few (if any) repeats, running from September to January or January to May. The obvious example of this is _24_.

If you look at each network's UpFronts announcements, you will find which shows were planned for a "midseason" start. Here are links to the announcements:
NBC - ABC - Fox - CBS - CW


----------



## astrohip

Anubys said:


> did something change in the way networks play shows? Brooklyn 99 is not starting for a while...where's Life in Pieces? and I'm sure there are lots of other shows that are not cancelled that have not yet aired any episodes. Why is that?


You're seeing more half-season shows on the majors. They'll run for 10-15 episodes, with fewer (if any) reruns, then go away until next year. In the meantime, other shows come in to fill their place.


----------



## Steveknj

I think both B99 and Life in Pieces started winter of 2018 last season as well.


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> I think both B99 and Life in Pieces started winter of 2018 last season as well.


Like many of you, I am so looking forward to the return of both of these shows.


----------



## mrizzo80

_Life in Pieces_ started in early November last year. Anybody know for sure when it's starting this year? I did a search and didn't see anything. CBS.com doesn't even list a date, so it may not be coming back until January.

Life in Pieces - CBS.com


----------



## Amnesia

The Futon Critic is usually pretty up-to-date on stuff like that and all it says is TBA...


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> I think both B99 and Life in Pieces started winter of 2018 last season as well.


B99 season debut was September. They took a hiatus for January and February.


----------



## tlc

wmcbrine said:


> But, by choosing what you _don't_ need, you could save.
> 
> Dropping just HBO + Cinemax from Fios, and picking them up via Amazon, would be a wash, yes.


We played this game a few months ago when FIOS decided HBO was no longer part of our package. Instead of paying more to get HBO we decided it was time to pay less. I made a spreadsheet of One Passes and channels, decided which things we _really_ needed to see vs watched because we had time, and planned to get HBO/SHO/STARZ via Amazon Prime, _intermittently_.

We ended up dropping three levels in the TV packages. A chat rep came on while I was working the web pages and actually helped me get a significantly lower price than I would have gotten without her!

We have yet to get one of the movie channels via Amazon. We're waiting for a binge-able quantity of TV episodes to pile up, then we'll get the channel for a month or two. That's part of the savings right there. 3 x 12 months of premiums vs maybe 3 x 2 months.

The only show I'll need to watch as the eps come out is GoT when it comes back. If the streaming user experience is bearable, this may lead to cutting cable tv all together. (We already use netflix and prime for a few things, but cable is still the primary.)


----------



## Tony_T

NYT:
'Game of Thrones' Will Return in April

"Game of Thrones" will return for its long-awaited eighth and final season in April, HBO announced on Tuesday.

The season will consist of six oversized episodes that will wrap up the sprawling tale and bring an end to one of the most popular shows in the world and HBO's biggest hit in its history.

But the "Game of Thrones" franchise may just be getting started. At least one prequel series is in the works, created by George R.R. Martin, the master of the "Thrones" universe, and the writer Jane Goldman ("Kingsman: The Secret Service"). HBO has begun casting the show, set thousands of years before the "Game of Thrones," with Naomi Watts signing on for an as yet undisclosed role.

Martin initially said the show would be called "The Long Night," but has since revealedthat the project officially remains untitled. ("The Long Night" is his preferred title, however.)

The promotional run-up to the final season of "Thrones," and coverage of it, has already begun. On Tuesday, HBO released a teaser compilation that includes no footage from the new season but outlines the stakes for the final clash.

The clip kicks off a robust marketing campaign HBO has labeled #ForTheThrone that will "showcase the extremes the show's characters have gone through in their quest for the Iron Throne," HBO said in an announcement. The effort is designed to encourage fans to rewatch the previous seasons and convince the last remaining holdouts to catch up before the final season begins.

On Nov. 27, HBO will debut an enormous "Game of Thrones" promotion in Grand Central Station that will include a limited-edition run of 250,000 themed MetroCards.


----------



## cheesesteak

Which Marvel/Netflix Shows Are Still Happening After Iron Fist & Luke Cage's Cancellations?

Netflix Killed Marvel's Luke Cage & Iron Fist Itself

Marvel TV Is More Successful Than You Think - And We Can Prove It


----------



## dswallow

cheesesteak said:


> Marvel TV Is More Successful Than You Think - And We Can Prove It


RE: The Punisher; why the brand is strong/popular

"[...] _sex toys are nicknamed for him [...]"

hehe._


----------



## BrettStah

cheesesteak said:


> Which Marvel/Netflix Shows Are Still Happening After Iron Fist & Luke Cage's Cancellations?
> 
> Netflix Killed Marvel's Luke Cage & Iron Fist Itself
> 
> Marvel TV Is More Successful Than You Think - And We Can Prove It


This is all Thanos's fault!


----------



## astrohip

Teachers cancelled.

Teachers Cancelled: TV Land's Last Scripted Series to End in 2019

TV Land is extending _Teachers_' holiday break indefinitely, canceling the comedy after three seasons, our sister site Deadline reports. With 10 episodes left to air, the second half of _Teachers_' third and final season will reportedly premiere on Jan. 15, 2019.

Too bad, I enjoyed this show.


----------



## aaronwt

I see they also cancelled Salvation today. 

'Salvation' Summer Drama Series Canceled By CBS After Two Seasons

I knew as soon as they ended on a big cliffhanger that it would probably be cancelled.


----------



## reddice

aaronwt said:


> I see they also cancelled Salvation today.
> 
> 'Salvation' Summer Drama Series Canceled By CBS After Two Seasons
> 
> I knew as soon as they ended on a big cliffhanger that it would probably be cancelled.


Thanks. I can now delete my four unwatched episodes.
CBS is the worst. At least end a show properly but no they keep doing this all the time.


----------



## series5orpremier

'Preacher' Renewed for Season 4 at AMC


----------



## realityboy

'Daredevil' Canceled By Netflix After 3 Seasons


----------



## gossamer88

Let's hope Disney+ picks it up.


----------



## mattack

Wait, nobody reported in this thread about Murphy Brown NOT being renewed....


----------



## TAsunder

realityboy said:


> 'Daredevil' Canceled By Netflix After 3 Seasons


Pretty much what I expected and predicted earlier in this thread. Still disappointing since it was a strong season.


----------



## PJO1966

mattack said:


> Wait, nobody reported in this thread about Murphy Brown NOT being renewed....


Not cancelled

'Murphy Brown' Creator Reveals Whether Show Is Canceled


----------



## MikeCC

PJO1966 said:


> Not cancelled
> 
> 'Murphy Brown' Creator Reveals Whether Show Is Canceled


hmmm.

Just no order for the back 9 eps, and it looks as if a renewal for the next season is highly unlikely. Diane English may try to put as positive a spin on the bad news as she can, but she ends up sounding like a politician explaining why an election loss was really a victory...


----------



## bicker

I think it is more notable just how over-the-top-hard some people are trying to push the notion that the series was canceled even though those people have *not *done the same for the five other CBS series and the thousand other recent television series that are in the same "fate to be determined" status.


----------



## cheesesteak

Apparently, Netflix wants me to cancel it. I already grapple with the question of why I'm paying for HBO, Showtime and Starz when they all only have one or two series per year that I watch. By dropping the Marvel shows, I'm beginning to have the same question about Netflix. I just finished the latest Narcos and am not sure what else they have to offer in the coming months that's worth the cost.


----------



## eddyj

I find myself watching more on Amazon and less on Netflix lately.


----------



## gossamer88

I find myself struggling to find something to watch on Prime. Netflix on the other hand I always find something.


----------



## TonyD79

MikeCC said:


> hmmm.
> 
> Just no order for the back 9 eps, and it looks as if a renewal for the next season is highly unlikely. Diane English may try to put as positive a spin on the bad news as she can, but she ends up sounding like a politician explaining why an election loss was really a victory...


She also said they only wanted to do 13.


----------



## Mikeguy

MikeCC said:


> hmmm.
> 
> Just no order for the back 9 eps, *and it looks as if a renewal for the next season is highly unlikely*. Diane English may try to put as positive a spin on the bad news as she can, but she ends up sounding like a politician explaining why an election loss was really a victory...


I've seen no evidence of this, only sensational (mis-)headings and your speculation, plus your personal take/slant on Ms. English's factual statement of the status.


----------



## cheesesteak

eddyj said:


> I find myself watching more on Amazon and less on Netflix lately.


Amazon Prime is great for documentaries. Netflix, not so much.


----------



## Steveknj

bicker said:


> I think it is more notable just how over-the-top-hard some people are trying to push the notion that the series was canceled even though those people have *not *done the same for the five other CBS series and the thousand other recent television series that are in the same "fate to be determined" status.


I wonder if people, for political reasons WANT it to be cancelled. Won't go too deep into that discussion here.

It IS curious they only took the front episodes though. I think that's why people are speculating that's why it's cancelled. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Steveknj

eddyj said:


> I find myself watching more on Amazon and less on Netflix lately.





gossamer88 said:


> I find myself struggling to find something to watch on Prime. Netflix on the other hand I always find something.


I find myself going back and forth. There are times when AP has more I want to see, and other times when it's Netflix. I just finished MITHC, on AP, and Miss Maisel is coming up, so I'll be into AP for a bit, but I also want to see the latest season of The Last Kingdom on Netflix and I'm in the middle of Sick Note.


----------



## TAsunder

Mikeguy said:


> I've seen no evidence of this, only sensational (mis-)headings and your speculation, plus your personal take/slant on Ms. English's factual statement of the status.


I'm assuming it was a reference to the ratings, which have not been good lately, and which have caused it in recent weeks to be categorized as "likely to be canceled" by Cancellation Bear over at TvByTheNumbers.


----------



## bicker

cheesesteak said:


> Apparently, Netflix wants me to cancel it.


If I was a better, I'd bet you a year's salary that Netflix does not "want" you to cancel their service. It is really important, as a consumer, to understand that mass-market suppliers are serving the market, not you personally and individually. Don't let yourself feed yourself into the irrational logic build around how mass-market suppliers should accommodate your personal priorities. Rather, instead, this is how the mass-market works:


eddyj said:


> I find myself watching more on Amazon and less on Netflix lately.





gossamer88 said:


> I find myself struggling to find something to watch on Prime. Netflix on the other hand I always find something.


In other words, there are enough different sub-groups of consumers that what each of those two services are offering is desired by enough consumers, and both services are showing a profit for investors, so we can safely say that the business is doing the right thing rather than doing things because they "want" you to cancel their service.


----------



## BrettStah

Is it still mansplaining if the person being lectured to is a dude?


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> Is it still mansplaining if the person being lectured to is a dude?


Nah, it's just _explaining_.



Mikeguy said:


> I've seen no evidence of this, only sensational (mis-)headings and your speculation, plus your personal take/slant on Ms. English's factual statement of the status.


Well, to be fair, I believe we could have said that the reboot was likely not going to have a second season before the reboot's premiere aired. The program's talent costs are obviously very high; the program obviously appeals to a certain portion of the audience rather than being a Modern Family clone; and the program's cast and crew are much more likely to be satisfied with one-and-done than with a series developed by younger talent featuring younger talent and therefore likely to keep their demands high enough such that that would reduce the chances of a second season.



Steveknj said:


> I wonder if people, for political reasons WANT it to be cancelled. Won't go too deep into that discussion here.


Indeed.


----------



## eddyj

BrettStah said:


> Is it still mansplaining if the person being lectured to is a dude?


Yes, on a forum dedicated to watching TV, where we all pretty much know how these things are run.


----------



## vertigo235

realityboy said:


> 'Daredevil' Canceled By Netflix After 3 Seasons


Burn in Hell Disney/Marvel!


----------



## BrettStah

vertigo235 said:


> Burn in Hell Disney/Marvel!


Netflix cancelled it.


----------



## aaronwt

eddyj said:


> I find myself watching more on Amazon and less on Netflix lately.


Just the opposite here. My Netflix list is constantly above 100 shows/ movies that I would like to watch. I will never be able to watch everything I want on Netflix. It is the only streaming service I find value in keeping it all year. I watch a bunch of stuff on Amazon too. But aindont pay extra for streaming their content. I have Amazon prime for shipping. Being able to stream their shows is icing on the cake.


----------



## aaronwt

gossamer88 said:


> Let's hope Disney+ picks it up.


Isn't it a little violent to be on the Disney streaming service? They would need to water it down.


----------



## osu1991

aaronwt said:


> Isn't it a little violent to be on the Disney streaming service? They would need to water it down.


They would just move it to Hulu where Disney has said all their R rated movies will go


----------



## Peter000

BrettStah said:


> Is it still mansplaining if the person being lectured to is a dude?


Brosplaining.


----------



## bicker

eddyj said:


> Yes, on a forum dedicated to watching TV, where we all pretty much know how these things are run.


Yet some still doggedly refuse to integrate what they know into what they say.


----------



## eddyj

bicker said:


> Yet some still doggedly refuse to integrate what they know into what they say.


You are trying to interpret things too literally. "They are trying to lose me as a customer" does not mean that the service is specifically targeting me, it is a figure of speech.


----------



## bicker

eddyj said:


> You are trying to interpret things too literally. "They are trying to lose me as a customer" does not mean that the service is specifically targeting me, it is a figure of speech.


If you say so. More often than not I see people saying such things and then *acting *in a manner that indicates that they are taking what they've said too literally, forswearing suppliers that are objectively no better or worse than the alternative, and thereby jumping from frying pan into the fire. Regardless, this is beating a dead horse at this point.


----------



## cheesesteak

bicker said:


> If I was a better, I'd bet you a year's salary that Netflix does not "want" you to cancel their service. It is really important, as a consumer, to understand that mass-market suppliers are serving the market, not you personally and individually. Don't let yourself feed yourself into the irrational logic build around how mass-market suppliers should accommodate your personal priorities. Rather, instead, this is how the mass-market works:In other words, there are enough different sub-groups of consumers that what each of those two services are offering is desired by enough consumers, and both services are showing a profit for investors, so we can safely say that the business is doing the right thing rather than doing things because they "want" you to cancel their service.


By the way, it's "bettor" but really, if you were "better", you wouldn't have wasted your time trying to prove to everyone how intelligent you are by nitpicking a statement that everybody else who read it easily understood but didn't feel the need to deconstruct to an atomic level.


----------



## Craigbob

gossamer88 said:


> I find myself struggling to find something to watch on Prime. Netflix on the other hand I always find something.


For me on Prime is:
Man in the High Castle
Electric Dreams
Marvelous Mrs. Maizel
Bosch
The Tick
The Grand Tour

and some movies and older series.


----------



## series5orpremier

'The Good Place' Renewed For Season 4 By NBC


----------



## robojerk

*Watership Down* on BBC One coming Dec 22, 2018
*3 Below: Tales of Arcadia* on Netflix Dec 21, 2018
*Luther* on BBC One Jan 1, 2019


----------



## ufo4sale

Did G-d Friended Me get picked up for a second season?


----------



## wprager

Craigbob said:


> For me on Prime is:
> Man in the High Castle
> Electric Dreams
> Marvelous Mrs. Maizel
> Bosch
> The Tick
> The Grand Tour
> 
> and some movies and older series.


We also very much enjoyed Mozart in the Jungle.


----------



## longrider

ufo4sale said:


> Did G-d Friended Me get picked up for a second season?


No news yet on renewal, it did get a full season order for this year


----------



## astrohip

ufo4sale said:


> Did G-d Friended Me get picked up for a second season?
> 
> 
> longrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No news yet on renewal, it did get a full season order for this year
Click to expand...

And according to TVbytheNumbers, ratings are healthy (day/network relative, yada yada). So that's a good sign for S2.


----------



## mrizzo80

_Life in Pieces_ still hasn't been scheduled. And CBS only ordered 13 episodes for this season.

CBS Winter Comedy Schedule: 'Fam' & 'Man With a Plan' Get Slots, No Back Order For 'Happy Together', 'Life In Pieces' MIA


----------



## Anubys

I find that really shocking. Life in Pieces is excellent, isn't it? are the ratings not good enough to get renewed? I'm very surprised.

I like Happy Together. A little predictable but the lead actor is always funny in everything he's been in.


----------



## astrohip

Anubys said:


> I find that really shocking. Life in Pieces is excellent, isn't it? are the ratings not good enough to get renewed? I'm very surprised.


It's not rated as highly as it should be. I think it's one of the best sitcoms on these days, but I think the ratings are only so-so. But still decent enough for renewal.

Not sure why it's not scheduled yet.


----------



## mtnagel

It’s very rare that I watch a CBS sitcom but I think Life in Pieces is excellent. One of the better shows on broadcast tv. I’d be sad to see it go.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I love Life In Pieces. I wonder if it's more of a production issue than a ratings issue. Maybe the fact that the show wasn't on the fall schedule allowed some of the actors to take other jobs and now they're having scheduling issues getting everyone back to produce the show by a certain date.

Then again, it's possible (maybe even likely) that the season is already in the can and just waiting for a slot.


----------



## trainman

I may be the only one here who watched it, but "Detroiters" has been canceled by Comedy Central. (Its 2nd season recently completed airing.)


----------



## PJO1966

Crap.

https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-marvel-shows-cant-come-back-for-at-least-two-y-1831056170


----------



## mrizzo80

PJO1966 said:


> Crap.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-marvel-shows-cant-come-back-for-at-least-two-y-1831056170


Maybe Netflix will use that as a negotiating tactic with Disney. Let Marvel out of that contract clause and maybe keep some Disney or legacy Fox properties on Netflix longer than Disney planned to.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

*The Grand Tour* (Amazon Prime) has been renewed for another year.

Season 4 will ditch the tent in favor of big adventures.

The Grand Tour Season 4 Confirmed | Grand Tour Nation


----------



## Anubys

trainman said:


> I may be the only one here who watched it, but "Detroiters" has been canceled by Comedy Central. (Its 2nd season recently completed airing.)


Oh, I love this show...you say a season just concluded? that means I lost my SP somehow because it wasn't recorded...off to my torrent site to get it!


----------



## getbak

Anubys said:


> Oh, I love this show...you say a season just concluded? that means I lost my SP somehow because it wasn't recorded...off to my torrent site to get it!


I wouldn't say it just concluded. The second season aired during the summer. The last episode aired in August.

If you haven't seen it though, it's definitely worth tracking down.


----------



## sharkster

Another huge fan of 'Life in Pieces' here. I sure hope they come back. 

Great comedy, really great cast, lots of fun.


----------



## PJO1966

sharkster said:


> Another huge fan of 'Life in Pieces' here. I sure hope they come back.
> 
> Great comedy, really great cast, lots of fun.


Agreed!


----------



## smak

PJO1966 said:


> Crap.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/netflixs-marvel-shows-cant-come-back-for-at-least-two-y-1831056170


This is a little weird. This seems to be Netflix putting in the clause. Why would Marvel do that? They clearly had the negotiating power.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

smak said:


> This is a little weird. This seems to be Netflix putting in the clause. Why would Marvel do that? They clearly had the negotiating power.
> 
> -smak-


Clearly not!

But it makes sense...Netflix is a streaming service, so they would want to have a period when people could, well, stream their stuff without Marvel cutting them off at the knees. And they did put a pretty massive investment into this...

And let's face it, these are not exactly characters that anybody was breaking down the doors to use. The centerpiece show (Daredevil) was a property that was best known for a movie that had failed over a decade earlier.


----------



## Amnesia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And let's face it, these are not exactly characters that anybody was breaking down the doors to use. The centerpiece show (Daredevil) was a property that was best known for a movie that had failed over a decade earlier.


Good point...


----------



## scooterboy

sharkster said:


> Another huge fan of 'Life in Pieces' here. I sure hope they come back.
> 
> Great comedy, really great cast, lots of fun.


Agreed. It reminds me of a show that didn't make it in 2006 that I also enjoyed, called Sons & Daughters.


----------



## indyrobb

Midnight Texas canceled

Midnight, Texas Cancelled at NBC


----------



## stile99

You know, I really like Midnight, Texas. I was surprised/pleased it got a second season. (Let's be honest, with as much jerking around NBC did to scheduling it, the first being aired was a minor miracle.) And while I know a lot can happen in that 42 minutes, there's only one episode left and they've really backed themselves into a corner. Either they've got one hell of a story coming, or it can go ahead and end and quite frankly I'll wish it had ended after the first season.

Of course, with this death and Manifest turning out to be a cluster, that doesn't leave NBC with a very good hand, as far as I'm concerned. They better hold on tight to The Good Place and AP Bio. But then again, it's the network that tried to give us I Feel Bad.


----------



## PJO1966

Is Manifest going away? We're only two or three episodes in and I'm willing to bail. Gene wants to keep watching.


----------



## astrohip

PJO1966 said:


> Is Manifest going away? We're only two or three episodes in and I'm willing to bail. Gene wants to keep watching.


It's rated as "Likely to Return" by TVbytheNumbers. I'm not sure what stile99 was referring to _"Manifest turning out to be a cluster"_. It's not the world's best show, but ratings are ok for now.

Of course, it could go belly-up in the spring.


----------



## stile99

I was talking about the show, not the ratings. I don't give a damn about the ratings (Big Bang Theory gets excellent ratings, and I stopped watching that years ago, years after I SHOULD have), the show is a cluster. It was quite clearly listed as one of several other NBC shows I mentioned, while making the point that NBC lacks much compelling (at least to me) programming. I thought Manifest had promise, it went nowhere and was mired in the relationship BS for too long. Very little movement in the actual story.

Maybe it's 'cluster' that's confusing. It's shorthand for a common term that would most likely get caught in the language filters.


----------



## HerronScott

stile99 said:


> You know, I really like Midnight, Texas. I was surprised/pleased it got a second season. (Let's be honest, with as much jerking around NBC did to scheduling it, the first being aired was a minor miracle.) And while I know a lot can happen in that 42 minutes, there's only one episode left and they've really backed themselves into a corner. Either they've got one hell of a story coming, or it can go ahead and end and quite frankly I'll wish it had ended after the first season.


We weren't happy to see this either. 

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier

*Killing* *Eve* season 2, Sunday April 7 8pm ET BBCA

*Game* *of* *Thrones* season 8, Sunday April 14 9pm ET HBO


----------



## Frylock

Still wondering when Life In Pieces S4 will debut.


----------



## sharkster

Frylock said:


> Still wondering when Life In Pieces S4 will debut.


Yes, this! I sure hope it hasn't gone away. I know I keep saying that, but I REALLY mean it.


----------



## ej42137

sharkster said:


> Yes, this! I sure hope it hasn't gone away. I know I keep saying that, but I REALLY mean it.


Futon Critic says it's coming back 2019/2020. Not a guarantee, but a pretty good indication. (It's one of my favs as well!)


----------



## sharkster

ej42137 said:


> Futon Critic says it's coming back 2019/2020. Not a guarantee, but a pretty good indication. (It's one of my favs as well!)


Whew! That's good to hear. Since a few, at least, of the actors are major actors maybe some of them have been busy with other projects, so they moved things down a bit to keep them. Yeah, I'm going to go with that.


----------



## TonyD79

A press release about a month ago said Man with a Plan is coming back February 4 and Life in Pieces date would be announced soon.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> Yes, this! I sure hope it hasn't gone away. I know I keep saying that, but I REALLY mean it.


I was going through my SP list last night (finally, sadly, deleted The Middle), and I noticed Life in Pieces. I hope it comes back as well. Very well written show that's similar in style to Modern Family but the writers aren't just mailing it in like what's happened to MF.


----------



## mrizzo80

CBS only ordered 13 episodes for S4 of LiP. Hopefully they get an air date soon.


----------



## Frylock

I know they are shooting LiP because there were some shots of them from the set. So it at least should air.

Maybe if they only air 13, and they air them consistently, it can help build an audience? I still don't understand how this show is not more popular.


----------



## TonyD79

Frylock said:


> I know they are shooting LiP because there were some shots of them from the set. So it at least should air.
> 
> Maybe if they only air 13, and they air them consistently, it can help build an audience? I still don't understand how this show is not more popular.


When Modern Family is considered to be clever and high brow, a show like Life in Pieces is way above American heads.


----------



## series5orpremier

Relax already. It’s clearly the new Mike & Molly - solid but unspectacular ratings fire extinguisher kept behind glass to be broken only in case of emergency. I think some CBS show once missed an entire year and was held until the next Fall. At least Rules of Engagement had a couple of 10 month hiatus’. Plus, they need to see what the Rams are about to do, if anything, for possible material.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> Relax already. It's clearly the new Mike & Molly - solid but unspectacular ratings fire extinguisher kept behind glass to be broken only in case of emergency. I think some CBS show once missed an entire year and was held until the next Fall. At least *Rules of Engagement* had a couple of 10 month hiatus'. Plus, they need to see what the Rams are about to do, if anything, for possible material.


I loved Rules of Engagement so much that I still record the reruns and watch them regularly. I just can't quit that show and wish it hadn't ended.


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> Relax already. It's clearly the new Mike & Molly - solid but unspectacular ratings fire extinguisher kept behind glass to be broken only in case of emergency. I think some CBS show once missed an entire year and was held until the next Fall. At least Rules of Engagement had a couple of 10 month hiatus'. Plus, they need to see what the Rams are about to do, if anything, for possible material.


What do the Rams have to do with anything?


----------



## Tony_T

*Happy S2, March 27th





*


----------



## PJO1966

The First has been cancelled.

Hulu Cancels Sean Penn Drama 'The First' After One Season

We only watched the first couple of episodes, but I liked it. Is it worth finishing the season or do they leave you hanging?


----------



## Tony_T

Can't say if it's "worth it", but IIRC, there isn't a cliffhanger.


----------



## wmcbrine

PJO1966 said:


> The First has been cancelled.
> 
> Hulu Cancels Sean Penn Drama 'The First' After One Season
> 
> We only watched the first couple of episodes, but I liked it. Is it worth finishing the season or do they leave you hanging?


It ends with


Spoiler



the (second) mission to Mars just underway


.


----------



## series5orpremier

“Deutschland 83”, AKA “Deutschland 86” (season 2), has been renewed for a season 3 to be titled “Deutschland 89” (the year the wall fell).


----------



## mrizzo80

_Deutschland _is yet another TV show that sounds interesting but I've never made time for. And the fact that it's in German is probably a big reason why, I'm not really into subtitles.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mrizzo80 said:


> _Deutschland _is yet another TV show that sounds interesting but I've never made time for. And the fact that it's in German is probably a big reason why, I'm not really into subtitles.


The first season was really good. Haven't found time to watch '86 yet.


----------



## series5orpremier

Also very good.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

2nd seasons for CBS "FBI" "The Neighborhood" " Magnum P.I."


----------



## brianric

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> 2nd seasons for CBS "FBI" "The Neighborhood" " Magnum P.I."


Yea on Magnum P,I.


----------



## madscientist

FBI is not a great show but I kind of enjoy it; glad it'll be back. Never started The Neighborhood and don't feel like I'm missing out. Watched 3 episodes of Magnum PI and gave it up--definitely not for me.


----------



## Donbadabon

I am just waiting for The Neighborhood to be canceled so we can say "There goes The Neighborhood".
Thank you. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Howie

madscientist said:


> FBI is not a great show but I kind of enjoy it; glad it'll be back. Never started The Neighborhood and don't feel like I'm missing out. Watched 3 episodes of Magnum PI and gave it up--definitely not for me.


Same here. Like FBI, never watched Neighborhood, didn't like Magnum the 2 times I watched it.


----------



## laria

I like FBI... have recorded but not watched the other 2 yet.


----------



## TonyD79

Glad for the neighborhood. Not great TV but a decent throwback kind of show. Touches on race without being overly preachy or stereotypical.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Glad for the neighborhood. Not great TV but a decent throwback kind of show. Touches on race without being overly preachy or stereotypical.


Yep, that's how I am with the show. It's one of those that I watch, it's amusing, but wouldn't miss it if it's gone. But, I'm glad it will be back. I don't watch the other two shows. I tend to stay away from the CBS crime procedurals. The few episodes I've watched over the years of these types just seem like throwbacks to 1970s crime shows that I wasn't interested in then.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

No surprise here, God friended Me got renewed


----------



## series5orpremier

The Masked Singer renewed for season 2.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> The Masked Singer renewed for season 2.


Oh wow, I'm surprised on that one. I was kinda hoping it was a one-and-done deal and that way I would have no choice but to stop watching.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> Oh wow, I'm surprised on that one. I was kinda hoping it was a one-and-done deal and that way I would have no choice but to stop watching.


I looked at the ratings and it was winning it's time slot, so I'm not surprised. Plus it's probably a low budget show on top of that. I'm with you, I watch for the train wreck it is!


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> I looked at the ratings and it was winning it's time slot, so I'm not surprised. Plus it's probably a low budget show on top of that. I'm with you, I watch for the train wreck it is!


 Yeah, I'll betcha half of us watching are putting a gun to our own heads and unable to look away.

Actually, to be honest, I started at E02 just skipping to the end and watching the last few minutes. I kind of want to watch the talent but the stupid just gets in the way and I get exasperated.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I'll betcha half of us watching are putting a gun to our own heads and unable to look away.
> 
> Actually, to be honest, I started at E02 just skipping to the end and watching the last few minutes. I kind of want to watch the talent but the stupid just gets in the way and I get exasperated.


I might just skip the stupid panel discussions, where they invariably THINK they are whetting our appetites by throwing out A-List names like Lady Gaga. I enjoy the performances some, and try to guess along with the clues they provide. The rest is a waste.


----------



## series5orpremier

This may become a runaway fission thing where if it reaches critical mass with ratings as the show becomes known they may be able to book better grade celebrities. You never know, “celebrities” of all grades may come out of the woodwork trying to get on the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I looked at the ratings and it was winning it's time slot, so I'm not surprised. Plus it's probably a low budget show on top of that. I'm with you, I watch for the train wreck it is!


Not to mention that with the sale of the FOX studio to Disney, but not the FOX broadcast network, that means the broadcast network will largely be shifting to more of this lower-cost programming since it no longer has a sister studio to create scripted content.


----------



## Mikeguy

series5orpremier said:


> This may become a runaway fission thing where if it reaches critical mass with ratings as the show becomes known they may be able to book better grade celebrities. You never know, "celebrities" of all grades may come out of the woodwork trying to get on the show.


Like "The Orville"?


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> 2nd seasons for CBS "FBI" "The Neighborhood" " Magnum P.I."


yeah on FBI. I only watch magnum & even macgyver because I (currently) have cbs all access.. I had stopped magnum after watching the first and kept recording for a while.. but am trying to purposefully cut back on keeping my tivo 100% full or overflowing all the time.. But then when I got cbs all access, I ended up catching up with those shows. They're good light treadmill fodder. Not too deep to follow while exercising.


----------



## nyny523

I am enjoying FBI!


----------



## laria

I like the stories, they have been interesting, but I also like the male agent. :hearteyes:


----------



## Howie

I like the female agent better.


----------



## MikeCC

Howie said:


> I like the female agent better.


 Oh yeah. Me too.


----------



## eddyj

The agent should smile more. Would be prettier that way.






I am talking about the guy!


----------



## ufo4sale

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No surprise here, God friended Me got renewed


Why do you say this?


----------



## photoshopgrl

ufo4sale said:


> Why do you say this?


Because it's a great show and the ratings have been solid?


----------



## mattack

sharkster said:


> Actually, to be honest, I started at E02 just skipping to the end and watching the last few minutes. I kind of want to watch the talent but the stupid just gets in the way and I get exasperated.


I ended up FFing through most of it last night.. I usually listen to a bit of each song, and if it's a song I like and/or a good singer, will listen more.. but I didn't even recognize most songs las night, so listened to a bit of each song then FFed to the end.

with things like American Idol or AGT (though I have SEASONS of those in SD piling up), I quickmode through the blather and just watch the main performing. I would watch sections of these shows more if the Tivo let me 'chop off' a half hour at a time of a recording (like my old hard drive/DVD recorder does).


----------



## cmontyburns

The CW has renewed almost everything for next year not already announced as ending.

The CW renews 10 shows for next season: Here's the list


----------



## ufo4sale

And where back. watch
Get your sexy on.


----------



## TonyD79

cmontyburns said:


> The CW has renewed almost everything for next year not already announced as ending.
> 
> The CW renews 10 shows for next season: Here's the list


Good news. I know Jane the virgin is ending (wish it weren't but that was planned).


----------



## TonyD79

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No surprise here, God friended Me got renewed


Excellent


----------



## gschrock

cmontyburns said:


> The CW has renewed almost everything for next year not already announced as ending.
> 
> The CW renews 10 shows for next season: Here's the list


I remember back when Supernatural was supposed to end after something like season 5, and they really had no plans to continue it. So much for that idea.

I'm kinda behind on it too, I lost a bunch of episodes when a drive failed, and never picked up watching it again, so I think I stopped watching somewhere around season 6. Maybe when I finally kill off my cable subscription that'll be one of the things that I start working on catching up on.


----------



## Amnesia

gschrock said:


> I'm kinda behind on it too


It's on Netflix...


----------



## gschrock

Amnesia said:


> It's on Netflix...


I've actually got the blu rays of all the seasons, except maybe the absolute latest? They always went for sale at such a reasonable price that I picked them up. And everything's ripped and put in my plex server, so I don't even have to get up to do anything to watch them, just have to find time when I'm not watching other stuff .

I've just about worked out how I can get everything I want after dropping cable, but haven't quite made the plunge to do it, might not get it done until after this tv season is over with. Ironically, CW shows are actually one of the larger impediments, since the current seasons only seem to be streamable through their app or website, and only the last 5 episodes. And my god, the commercials are terrible with that setup too (been experimenting). I might just have to start watching cw shows a season behind the rest of the world.


----------



## cmontyburns

I don't watch the show, and @photoshopgrl would surely disagree, but Supernatural strikes me as the sort of show there is no need to catch up on. Just start watching it again wherever it is and you'll pick it up. (Again, just an impression.)


----------



## mrizzo80

Looks like _All American_ is in limbo at this point. It may need a big Netflix bump to save it.

How Netflix Could Save CW Freshman Series 'All American'


----------



## laria

cmontyburns said:


> I don't watch the show, and @photoshopgrl would surely disagree, but Supernatural strikes me as the sort of show there is no need to catch up on. Just start watching it again wherever it is and you'll pick it up. (Again, just an impression.)


I cannot do this even if I know that it 100% has no need to go in order, like _Black Mirror_.  I have wanted to watch _Supernatural_, but it is too daunting to catch up.


----------



## mattack

There are probably some RARE counter-examples, but I watch everything in order. Even when I stop watching a show, I try to keep track of where I stopped in case I start up again via streaming service or something.. e.g. Agents of SHIELD, all of the CW superhero shows..


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, I’m not an animal - I always watch shows from the beginning, in order.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There's a common misconception that "civilized" is derived from the Latin "civilis," or one who lives in a city. But in fact, it's from the Linear A "







," or one who watches TV shows in order.


----------



## cmontyburns

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, I'm not an animal - I always watch shows from the beginning, in order.


To each their own, of course, but there is a difference between "I'll eventually watch it all" and "I won't even start until I've watched everything that has come before". I would say that for more shows than not, the latter stance is counterproductive.


----------



## BrettStah

cmontyburns said:


> To each their own, of course, but there is a difference between "I'll eventually watch it all" and "I won't even start until I've watched everything that has come before". I would say that for more shows than not, the latter stance is counterproductive.


How is it counterproductive? There's already way too much stuff for any one person to ever watch. So it's all about making choices. We often will watch a show well after it started on TV (Breaking Bad, for example), usually after a ton of word of mouth and/or critical acclaim.

We watched the very first episode of Brooklyn 99 when it first came on TV, and we didn't like it. I assumed it wouldn't last for even one complete season. It turns out my guess was wrong, and enough people told me over the years it was funny that not long ago (a month or two ago) we decided to watch it. So we started it again, re-watching from episode 1, and lo and behold, we like it (it took a few more episodes for it to click), and are almost done season 1. There's just no way I was going to start with the latest season though - that's just crazy talk!


----------



## JYoung

cmontyburns said:


> *I don't watch the show*, and @photoshopgrl would surely disagree, but Supernatural strikes me as the sort of show there is no need to catch up on. Just start watching it again wherever it is and you'll pick it up. (Again, just an impression.)


I'm not photoshopgrl but it's obvious that you haven't watched the show. 

Supernatural does multi season long arcs, frequently refers back to past events (episodes), and has built quite rich mythology of it's own.

It's much more challenging to jump in at season 13 than it is to watch from the beginning.


----------



## photoshopgrl

JYoung said:


> I'm not photoshopgrl but it's obvious that you haven't watched the show.
> 
> Supernatural does multi season long arcs, frequently refers back to past events (episodes), and has built quite rich mythology of it's own.
> 
> It's much more challenging to jump in at season 13 than it is to watch from the beginning.


What JYoung said


----------



## Unbeliever

Travelers is done:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091416531932569600
And wow. Eric McCormack looks way different with the full beard. Looks good on him.

--Carlos V.


----------



## BrettStah

That’s a shame - it’s a great show.


----------



## ej42137

But, much as I liked "Travelers" and wish it could continue forever, that was an excellent place to end it.


----------



## jr461

Unbeliever said:


> Travelers is done:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091416531932569600
> And wow. Eric McCormack looks way different with the full beard. Looks good on him.
> 
> --Carlos V.





BrettStah said:


> That's a shame - it's a great show.





ej42137 said:


> But, much as I liked "Travelers" and wish it could continue forever, that was an excellent place to end it.


As much as we liked the first two seasons we felt out of the third. Part of it is what happens to shows where a select few have some secret - eventually it seems like it's almost everyone! The fun of it to me was watching them assimilate among the regular population, carry out missions, etc.


----------



## Family

ej42137 said:


> But, much as I liked "Travelers" and wish it could continue forever, that was an excellent place to end it.


It seemed a popular series.

I wonder if this is a new Netflix strategy. Give the show a definite ending, take a few years off, and reboot with a new cast and call it Travelers II.

This way it might continue forever.


----------



## bicker

Family said:


> This way it might continue forever.


And without the nasty aspect many series suffer from - cast wage inflation as the series becomes more closely identified with its cast members rather than its premise.


----------



## gschrock

I tend to be one of those that prefers to watch from the beginning. I've had a few shows that I've started part way through, but I don't do it all that often. Ironically I'll use the argument that BrettStah used in favor of picking things up part way through - there's just too much stuff out there to watch already, I don't tend to feel the need to pick something up part way through. It's hard enough to keep up with everything as it is. (Which in a way is something of an additional reason for me to consider dropping cable.)

As for Supernatural, I've seen enough seasons to know I'd feel lost if I tried picking it up after a gap. But its a show I'd still like to go back and try again with at some point. So I'll keep collecting it until I have time to do that.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

New Amsterdam renewed.


----------



## mattack

I'm way behind, but it's the first new 'serious' medical show I've liked in a while.


----------



## ncbill

gschrock said:


> As for Supernatural, I've seen enough seasons to know I'd feel lost if I tried picking it up after a gap. But its a show I'd still like to go back and try again with at some point. So I'll keep collecting it until I have time to do that.


Maybe they can keep it going long enough to use their kids on the show. 

Or bring Mrs. P back as another character...she was my favorite Ruby.


----------



## That Don Guy

Modern Family picked up for its 11th - and final - season


----------



## laria

That Don Guy said:


> Modern Family picked up for its 11th - and final - season


...why did I already think this was the last season? 

Maybe I was mixing it up with _The Big Bang Theory_.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hmmm. I could have sworn they previously announced that the current season was the final one. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Tony_T

I also thought this was the last season.
(edit: Google tells me that a year ago the creators didn't see it going past the 10th)


----------



## mlsnyc

Count me in as having thought this was their last season, too.


----------



## mrizzo80

I thought it was potentially the last season, but knew they were in negotiations for an 11th. I haven't watched a single S10 episode yet. Modern Family has kinda felt like an obligation the last 3 or 4 years. It's still a high quality show, but I don't find it very funny.


----------



## Steveknj

It's like most shows, especially sitcoms. After awhile they run out of stories and they either rehash old stuff or come up with something dumb. There's only so many Hallie being dumb, or Cam and Mitch playing stereotypical gay characters, or Phil doing dumb things while thinking he's smart, or Jay playing the set in his ways old guy. It's just, well old. I've been liking the similar show, Life in Pieces much better.


----------



## lambertman

Other renewals announced yesterday:

ABC: A Million Little Things, The Good Doctor, Shark Tank
CBS: Mom (2 additional seasons)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Steveknj said:


> It's like most shows, especially sitcoms. After awhile they run out of stories and they either rehash old stuff or come up with something dumb. There's only so many Hallie being dumb, or Cam and Mitch playing stereotypical gay characters, or Phil doing dumb things while thinking he's smart, or Jay playing the set in his ways old guy. It's just, well old. I've been liking the similar show, Life in Pieces much better.


Isn't Life in Pieces more like Parenthood than this though? I haven't watched it but the preview always made me think Parenthood which I never could get into so I never bothered with LIP.


----------



## Steveknj

photoshopgrl said:


> Isn't Life in Pieces more like Parenthood than this though? I haven't watched it but the preview always made me think Parenthood which I never could get into so I never bothered with LIP.


Not really. This is much closer to the dynamic of Modern Family. Parenthood was a family drama


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Not really. This is much closer to the dynamic of Modern Family. Parenthood was a family drama


Agreed. Life in Pieces is very similar to Modern Family in the way the characters are structured and the fact that it's a comedy. But the hook with LiP is that each episode tells four (usually) unconnected stories and then has a final act where everything is brought together. I'm really looking forward to LiP coming back. I like it much better than Modern Family now.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed. Life in Pieces is very similar to Modern Family in the way the characters are structured and the fact that it's a comedy. But the hook with LiP is that each episode tells four (usually) unconnected stories and then has a final act where everything is brought together. I'm really looking forward to LiP coming back. I like it much better than Modern Family now.


I've always liked it better. Modern Family can be very funny at times but the characters have been overly stereotyped from the start. Life in Pieces character have traits but aren't stereotypes.


----------



## mtnagel

I was curious if Fargo was officially done and turns out there is a season 4 planned but it hasn't even been written yet so the earliest it will air is late 2019 or more likely 2020. I'm glad it's coming back but damn that's a long time between the 3rd and 4th season.


----------



## jr461

mtnagel said:


> I was curious if Fargo was officially done and turns out there is a season 4 planned but it hasn't even been written yet so the earliest it will air is late 2019 or more likely 2020. I'm glad it's coming back but damn that's a long time between the 3rd and 4th season.


Glad to hear it although season 3 was not to the level of the first 2. 
Concerning the long time between seasons, at least each season is independent of the prior ones.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mtnagel said:


> I was curious if Fargo was officially done and turns out there is a season 4 planned but it hasn't even been written yet so the earliest it will air is late 2019 or more likely 2020. I'm glad it's coming back but damn that's a long time between the 3rd and 4th season.


Considering they usually like to shoot at least some of the season in a snowy environment, they likely wouldn't be able to start shooting S4 until late this fall so I wouldn't expect to see it before spring 2020. Plus, Noah Hawley is working on the final season of Legion so that's probably going to take precedence before he gets around to writing S4 of Fargo.


----------



## getbak

Back in August, it was announced that Chris Rock will star in season 4 of Fargo, with production scheduled for fall of 2019: 'Fargo' Season 4 Is Happening With Chris Rock Starring - TCA

It will be set in 1950s Kansas City.


----------



## Tony_T

Counterpart (STARZ) Cancelled. (Series Finale Sunday)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095004044165181440


----------



## DevdogAZ

That sucks. I'm really loving Counterpart. Hopefully Netflix or someone else can swoop in.


----------



## bicker

That's timely. We gave up on the show last week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

bicker said:


> That's timely. We gave up on the show last week.


Really?!? Last week (S02E08) was probably the best episode of the series so far (haven't seen S02E09 yet).


----------



## trainman

What about Prime?

(No, I'm not asking if Amazon Prime Video might pick up "Counterpart," I'm asking whether it's been canceled in both universes, or just this one.  )


----------



## Steveknj

Funny now, every show that we like gets cancelled we hope one of the streamers pick it up  That's a good thing


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> Funny now, every show that we like gets cancelled . . . .


Sounds like me and my no-more favorites at Trader Joe's . . . .


----------



## mattack

Maybe I knew it before and have just forgotten, but in my perusal of my To Do list, I was surprised to see a new season of *Ransom* starting on Saturday.

This show isn't great, but somehow I have gotten into it. I guess it seems more "movie like" than a lot of shows.


----------



## cheesesteak

Tony_T said:


> Counterpart (STARZ) Cancelled. (Series Finale Sunday)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095004044165181440


Burn in hell Starz!


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Maybe I knew it before and have just forgotten, but in my perusal of my To Do list, I was surprised to see a new season of *Ransom* starting on Saturday.
> 
> This show isn't great, but somehow I have gotten into it. I guess it seems more "movie like" than a lot of shows.


'Ransom' Renewed for Season 3 at CBS


----------



## Craigbob

Steveknj said:


> It's like most shows, especially sitcoms. After awhile they run out of stories and they either rehash old stuff or come up with something dumb. There's only so many Hallie being dumb, or Cam and Mitch playing stereotypical gay characters, or Phil doing dumb things while thinking he's smart, or Jay playing the set in his ways old guy. It's just, well old. I've been liking the similar show, Life in Pieces much better.


I've never watched Modern Family, so the details of this are lost on me. But the post points out the reason that I watch almost no sitcoms.

I think in the past 15 years I've watched two or three, BBT (glad this is the last season), Rosanne (New), and I'm hard pressed to think of any others.


----------



## Steveknj

Craigbob said:


> I've never watched Modern Family, so the details of this are lost on me. But the post points out the reason that I watch almost no sitcoms.
> 
> I think in the past 15 years I've watched two or three, BBT (glad this is the last season), Rosanne (New), and I'm hard pressed to think of any others.


There are some good ones that seem to stay fresh over time. TBBT has been able to mostly stay fresh of the current ones I watch. A show like M*A*S*H or Seinfeld were mostly fresh throughout their series, the former turning much more serious, the latter had less than stellar last year when Larry David left, but the stories were different. But a lot of them overstay their welcomes, I agree. But I found the same with some long running dramas too. ER seemed to rehash a lot of the same stuff, just with different characters toward the last few years.


----------



## Craigbob

Steveknj said:


> There are some good ones that seem to stay fresh over time. TBBT has been able to mostly stay fresh of the current ones I watch. A show like M*A*S*H or Seinfeld were mostly fresh throughout their series, the former turning much more series, the latter had less than stellar last year when Larry David left, but the stories were different. But a lot of them overstay their welcomes, I agree. But I found the same with some long running dramas too. ER seemed to rehash a lot of the same stuff, just with different characters toward the last few years.


I agree that long running dramas tend to do a lot of rehashing. I quit watching ER after about 3-5 years because if that.The only reason I still watch The Black list, is to see James Spader chew up the scenery. the story is a never ending onion peeling exercise. but he makes it worth while.


----------



## Dirk Legume

Mike Reiss has a great story about this in his excellent (if you're a fan) book about The Simpsons. He points out there are, when you break them down, a finite number of stories. He then lists a few of the "basics" and how they have applied to various characters over 30 years. It's impossible not to get a little stale after a while.


----------



## Craigbob

Project Blue Book has been given a second season.

'Project Blue Book' Renewed For Season 2 By History - TCA


----------



## DancnDude

I wonder about why The Simpson's doesn't do something to change things up. Heck let the kids grow a year or 5. Then you'd have more stories from the changeup, and you'd probably get more people watching again if they've dropped off due to hype.


----------



## TonyD79

DancnDude said:


> I wonder about why The Simpson's doesn't do something to change things up. Heck let the kids grow a year or 5. Then you'd have more stories from the changeup, and you'd probably get more people watching again if they've dropped off due to hype.


I'm not sure the ages really matter for the kids. It is not like the ages really play a large part in their stories. Bart basically ran a speakeasy at age 10! And they do stories set in the future quite a bit.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> I'm not sure the ages really matter for the kids. It is not like the ages really play a large part in their stories. Bart basically ran a speakeasy at age 10! And they do stories set in the future quite a bit.


But think of all the story lines that would be available to them if Bart and Lisa were teenagers. We frequently see future glimpses, but they're usually when the kids are adults. I'd love to see some episodes with Bart as a junior in HS and Lisa as a freshman. So many potential stories they could tell with teenagers.


----------



## Steveknj

There are over 600 episodes, so consider that the characters have grown 2 YEARS in # of episodes. At least have them grow that much? (I haven't seen but a handful of episodes, so I don't really know much about the series, only that it's been on forever).


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> There are over 600 episodes, so consider that the characters have grown 2 YEARS in # of episodes. At least have them grow that much? (I haven't seen but a handful of episodes, so I don't really know much about the series, only that it's been on forever).


They have not aged at all. Any of them


----------



## ufo4sale

TonyD79 said:


> They have not aged at all. Any of them


Just like in real life. Shout out to all the immortals in the world.


----------



## stile99

In what may be the ultimate "Simpsons did it", The Simpsons themselves already addressed this. In a chalkboard gag, Bart wrote something along the lines of "I should not be 21 years old by now".

Years ago.


----------



## mattack

TonyD79 said:


> And they do stories set in the future quite a bit.


I like the Future Lisa segments a lot.


----------



## mattack

stile99 said:


> In what may be the ultimate "Simpsons did it",


An allusion to South Park: The Simpsons Already Did It | TVmaze

Wow, from 2002.


----------



## getbak

It's crazy to think that the South Park movie will be 20 years old this year and the Simpsons movie will be 12.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> They have not aged at all. Any of them


Isn't that the point trying to be made? Maybe if they aged them a couple of years (and in episode time, you took each episode as a "day" that's almost 2 years), they could have newer and different plots? Yeah, I know it's a cartoon and that kind of thing doesn't normally happen.

Like I said, I don't watch The Simpsons, but I know they haven't aged, only the animation has gotten somewhat better (from what my avid fan son tells me).


----------



## stile99

Steveknj said:


> Maybe if they aged them a couple of years (and in episode time, you took each episode as a "day" that's almost 2 years), they could have newer and different plots?


But the question posed stands unanswered. What plot could they do with Bart being 12 that they can't do with Bart being 10? What plots require Lisa to be 10, rather than 8?

Let's look at it from another angle. What plots would then be closed to them? The whole Skinner/Bart rivalry goes away with Bart in middle school. One of the principle (ahem) tenets of the show, gone. For no reason.


----------



## TonyD79

And especially that they cannot do in a dream sequence or a Halloween show or a prediction by a witch or a computer?

There is no advantage and it would actually close down options rather than open them up.

Let’s look at South Park. They “aged” them to fourth grade but absolutely no change in the plots or the overall tone of the show.


----------



## jr461

Cartoons afford the continuation of characters at a particular age or point in time that live action can't (well they can but would require ridiculous cast changes, etc). 

I'm not a big cartoon watcher but going back to the Flintstones, Pebbles and Bamm Bamm were always babies. Elroy on the Jetsons, Rugrats, and so on to Family Guy and The Simpsons.

I'm curious - are there any cartoons where the characters follow regular aging patterns?


----------



## brianric

jr461 said:


> Cartoons afford the continuation of characters at a particular age or point in time that live action can't (well they can but would require ridiculous cast changes, etc).


Carl on Walking Dead is an example.


----------



## jr461

brianric said:


> Carl on Walking Dead is an example.





Spoiler



Until they had to kill him off. Got too old in real life for the show time frame.


----------



## DancnDude

The show has just been on so long, it got kind of stale for me and I stopped watching. I think if they announced that next season Bart would be working, Lisa would be a Freshman in college, and Maggie would be entering Middle school, I'd start again to see how things evolve and I think many others would as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

brianric said:


> Carl on Walking Dead is an example.


Same thing with Walt on Lost. They had to write him out of the show because he was growing in real time when the show was only advancing 40 days per season.


----------



## sharkster

DancnDude said:


> The show has just been on so long, it got kind of stale for me and I stopped watching. I think if they announced that next season Bart would be working, Lisa would be a Freshman in college, and Maggie would be entering Middle school, I'd start again to see how things evolve and I think many others would as well.


Laughing at self, as I read your post. I initially didn't see that 'if' and was reading that next year they plan these age progressions and was shocked. D'oh! I like that they have episodes now and then that show progression for the purpose of a given plot line, though.

One of the things I do like about the animated series I watch (I've watched The Simpsons since before they had their own show), is that the characters can stay the same age.

I wish 'Young Sheldon' could stay the same age, or close to it, because I just love that character and that actor.


----------



## getbak

jr461 said:


> I'm not a big cartoon watcher but going back to the Flintstones, Pebbles and Bamm Bamm were always babies. Elroy on the Jetsons, Rugrats, and so on to Family Guy and The Simpsons.
> 
> I'm curious - are there any cartoons where the characters follow regular aging patterns?


The original run of the Flintstones was actually pretty good at progressing things. Pebbles wasn't born until late in the third season and Bamm-Bamm was adopted early in the fourth (of 6 total seasons).

One of the first Flintstones spin-offs was _The Pebbles and Bamm-Bamm Show_, which featured the two as teenagers. Eventually, they grew up and had kids of their own.

They've even done a few specials over the years where the kids were pre-teens.


----------



## jr461

getbak said:


> The original run of the Flintstones was actually pretty good at progressing things. Pebbles wasn't born until late in the third season and Bamm-Bamm was adopted early in the fourth (of 6 total seasons).
> 
> One of the first Flintstones spin-offs was _The Pebbles and Bamm-Bamm Show_, which featured the two as teenagers. Eventually, they grew up and had kids of their own.
> 
> They've even done a few specials over the years where the kids were pre-teens.


I remember the spin off and specials but I was just referring to the original series to illustrate no aging as with most (all?) cartoon series. If the Simpsons did a spin off with the kids as teenagers it doesn't negate that they didn't age in the original series.


----------



## That Don Guy

getbak said:


> The original run of the Flintstones was actually pretty good at progressing things. Pebbles wasn't born until late in the third season and Bamm-Bamm was adopted early in the fourth (of 6 total seasons).
> 
> One of the first Flintstones spin-offs was _The Pebbles and Bamm-Bamm Show_, which featured the two as teenagers. Eventually, they grew up and had kids of their own.
> 
> They've even done a few specials over the years where the kids were pre-teens.


IIRC, those weren't "specials," but a series (in the first episode, Fred discovers Pebbles is an ace baseball pitcher, and ends up pitching against Bamm-Bamm's team) - in which NBC quickly turned Pebbles and Bamm-Bamm back into infants since "that's what the viewers wanted."

There is no doubt in my mind that the sole reason The Simpsons is still on after 30 years is, Bart, Lisa, and Maggie are the same ages now that they were in season 1 - a luxury no live-action show has. ("The cute kids grow up" has been a problem since TV started - Leave It to Beaver; The Brady Bunch; Eight is Enough; Diff'rent Strokes; Roseanne. True, Leave It to Beaver and Roseanne had "sequels," but with the kids as adults; both skipped all of the years in between.

Family Guy fudges it a little; while Chris and Meg have aged two years, Stewie has not. Then again, Stewie doesn't need to. King of the Hill did the same thing; Luanne got a couple of years older, but if Bobby and his friends did, nothing about their lives changed enough to make it noticeable.


----------



## pkscout

Is there a button that will alert someone when this thread goes horribly off track so one can just ignore it until it starts being about canceled, renewed, or ending shows again? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mikeguy

pkscout said:


> Is there a button that will alert someone when this thread goes horribly off track so one can just ignore it until it starts being about canceled, renewed, or ending shows again? Asking for a friend.


I think Amazon sells one as a Dash button.


----------



## stile99

pkscout said:


> Is there a button that will alert someone when this thread goes horribly off track so one can just ignore it until it starts being about canceled, renewed, or ending shows again? Asking for a friend.


You have a point. Since The Simpsons will never end, perhaps it is time the discussion of what people who haven't watched in years would do to the show be moved to a more appropriate thread.


----------



## Donbadabon

'Wrecked' Cancelled At TBS. According to star Zach Cregger, TBS will not be ordering a fourth season of the deserted-island comedy.


I really liked this show too. Sucks.


----------



## Allanon

pkscout said:


> Is there a button that will alert someone when this thread goes horribly off track so one can just ignore it until it starts being about canceled, renewed, or ending shows again? Asking for a friend.


Just go to the offender's profile and hit *ignore* then you won't see their posts.


----------



## Craigbob

And in the totally expected category, both Jessica Jones and The Punisher have been killed by Netflix.

Marvel's 'The Punisher,' 'Jessica Jones' Canceled at Netflix


----------



## PJO1966

Expected, but unfortunate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

At least we get one more Jessica Jones. Which I know some people don't like, but that was my favorite of the Netflix Marvel shows...


----------



## PJO1966

I enjoyed it too. We still haven't watched the last season of Punisher yet, so we still have some Marvel shows to enjoy for a while.


----------



## spartanstew

Donbadabon said:


> 'Wrecked' Cancelled At TBS. According to star Zach Cregger, TBS will not be ordering a fourth season of the deserted-island comedy.
> 
> I really liked this show too. Sucks.


Me too.


----------



## Tony_T

*Brockmire Season 3, "Spring Training" - Apr 3rd (IFC)
*
*Brockmire Season 3 Cast*
_The series has had some great cameos in the past and that will continue in season three. From the sports world, Kansas City Royals Hall of Famer George Brett and broadcaster Bob Costas, both playing ficitonalized versions of themselves, join the show as key figures from Brockmire's past. _

_With Jim's sobriety a key storyline in the new season, there will be some new faces in his life. The recurring cast for season three includes Richard Kind (Red Oaks) as Brockmire's new producer, Linda Lavin as his estranged mother, Martha Plimpton as his AA sponsor, and Tawny Newsome as his new broadcast partner. J.K. Simmons (Whiplash) is also set to guest star as a former player turned announcer.

Amanda Peet (Jules), Tyrel Jackson Williams (Charles), and Becky Ann Baker (Jean) will also make appearences in season three._​


----------



## mrizzo80

No Season 3 for _Friends From College_. I didn't like S1, but I'm three episodes into S2 and liking it much more so far.

'Friends From College' Canceled After 2 Seasons on Netflix


----------



## Craigbob

Amazon has announced that the upcoming 4th season is the final one for Man in the high castle.

'Man In The High Castle's 4th Season To Be Last For Amazon's Alt-History Series


----------



## BrettStah

I really appreciate it when they're given plenty of notice to end a series like this.


----------



## KDeFlane

I just read that "Nightflyers" will not be renewed. I think when it launched, I knew it was intended to be a limited mini-series but the ending was such a big *splat* that I hoped for a follow-up with explanations. It really needed just one more episode, or maybe a wrap-up movie, but I don't think that will ever happen. 
Nightflyers Cancelled at Syfy


----------



## PJO1966

The Haunting of Hill House will be back for a second season and a new story - The Haunting of Bly Manor.

'The Haunting of Hill House' Anthology Gets Season 2 as Creators Ink Big Netflix Overall Deal


----------



## Craigbob

KDeFlane said:


> I just read that "Nightflyers" will not be renewed. I think when it launched, I knew it was intended to be a limited mini-series but the ending was such a big *splat* that I hoped for a follow-up with explanations. It really needed just one more episode, or maybe a wrap-up movie, but I don't think that will ever happen.
> Nightflyers Cancelled at Syfy


I've got these on my DVR waiting to watch, and I noticed it's also on Amazon Prime. Should I dump them or watch them? I haven't read the novella it's based on, so I have no idea how disappointed/frustrated I'll be at the ending.


----------



## dswallow

Craigbob said:


> I've got these on my DVR waiting to watch, and I noticed it's also on Amazon Prime. Should I dump them or watch them? I haven't read the novella it's based on, so I have no idea how disappointed/frustrated I'll be at the ending.


I'd suggest watching episode 1, and maybe episode 2, and then pretending the rest don't exist.


----------



## getbak

Life in Pieces finally has a premiere date...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100132558392778753


----------



## sharkster

getbak said:


> Life in Pieces finally has a premiere date...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100132558392778753


Thank You for letting us know here! This has continued to be on my mind and is the biggest reason I keep coming back to read this thread.

YAY!


----------



## getbak

Both _Star Trek: Discovery_ and _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ have been renewed for another season.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I probably just missed it here in the thread but is Lethal Weapon officially done now that season 3 is over? Strangely enough, the last episode was my favorite. LOL


----------



## PJO1966

Star Trek: Discovery has been excellent this season. Much more Trek-like.


----------



## cmontyburns

It was mentioned a couple of posts back, but to repeat: Brooklyn Nine Nine gets season 7!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100902305858117637


----------



## hapster85

getbak said:


> Life in Pieces finally has a premiere date...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100132558392778753


Finally!

Not surprisingly, it looks like a short season. IMdB lists 13 episodes.


----------



## realityboy

Hot4Bo said:


> I probably just missed it here in the thread but is Lethal Weapon officially done now that season 3 is over? Strangely enough, the last episode was my favorite. LOL


It still has a chance.


----------



## Unbeliever

Umbrella Academy got season 2:

'The Umbrella Academy' has been renewed for a second season - NME

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yay!


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> Star Trek: Discovery has been excellent this season. Much more Trek-like.


Yeah, but, is it "Orville"-like?


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox's _Love Connection_ reboot has been cancelled after two seasons, the host announced on Howard Stern's show on Wednesday


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> It still has a chance.


Which would be funny, since they'd have to replace Damon Wayans, since he said he's out. Hey, do a Dallas shower scene, and bring back the ORIGINAL co-star to co star with this guy!


----------



## photoshopgrl

mattack said:


> Which would be funny, since they'd have to replace Damon Wayans, since he said he's out. Hey, do a Dallas shower scene, and bring back the ORIGINAL co-star to co star with this guy!


Didn't they boot the original actor because of issues with Wayans? And now he's leaving. HA classic.


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> Didn't they boot the original actor because of issues with Wayans? And now he's leaving. HA classic.


And Wayans announced leaving not too long after they got rid of Crawford. (Anyway, I would't be surprised if this was a salary negotiation ploy)


----------



## cannonz

Any announcement on The Kids Are Alright?


----------



## lambertman

cannonz said:


> Any announcement on The Kids Are Alright?


The only announcements for scripted renewals from ABC so far are Agents of SHIELD, Good Doctor, Million Little Things and Modern Family.


----------



## Tony_T

Will that be SHIELD's last season?


----------



## stile99

Tony_T said:


> Will that be SHIELD's last season?


Probably not, at this rate. The upcoming half-season was pretty much 'understood' to be the last nail in the coffin. But without even having aired yet, it's been renewed for a 7th season. Since that takes us to summer of next year, anything about the 8th or lack thereof is absolute speculation at this point.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I had no idea SHIELD was still on. Haven't seen anything about it in years, so I figured it went away long ago.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> I had no idea SHIELD was still on. Haven't seen anything about it in years, so I figured it went away long ago.


It's most recent episode was in May, less than 10 months ago.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> I had no idea SHIELD was still on. Haven't seen anything about it in years, so I figured it went away long ago.


I liked it, but stopped watching it just because there were too many shows I liked on at the same time.. (and as I've said before, I actually stop watching MORE popular shows more often, since the more popular shows are more likely to be available later..) But unfortunately SHIELD is one of those few shows that *still* has a commercial before and after.. (Though I've still been finishing off this last season of New Girl, even with the ad before/after.. I have them offloaded from my tivo in case I don't catch up before they expire off of Hulu in a few days.)


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> And Wayans announced leaving not too long after they got rid of Crawford. (Anyway, I would't be surprised if this was a salary negotiation ploy)


he basically said he's old and can't deal with the stunts.. (I've made the movie line allusion before...)


----------



## Tony_T

Still wouldn't be surprised if it's a ploy for a pay increase.


----------



## wmcbrine

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah, but, is it "Orville"-like?


----------



## cmontyburns

Arrow is renewed for a 10-episode final run this fall.


----------



## PJO1966

It hasn't been doing well in the ratings. I'm glad they'll have the opportunity to wrap up the storyline.


----------



## JYoung

cmontyburns said:


> Arrow is renewed for a 10-episode final run this fall.


Just in time for the Crisis.



PJO1966 said:


> It hasn't been doing well in the ratings. I'm glad they'll have the opportunity to wrap up the storyline.


Ratings don't seem to be the issue as much as Amell not wanting to renew his contract.

'Arrow' To End With 10-Episode Eighth Season On The CW



> "This was a difficult decision to come to, but like every hard decision we've made for the past seven years, it was with the best interests of Arrow in mind," _Arrow_ executive producers Greg Berlanti, Marc Guggenheim and Beth Schwartz said in a joint statement. "We're heartened by the fact that _Arrow_ has birthed an entire universe of shows that will continue on for many years to come. We're excited about crafting a conclusion that honors the show, its characters and its legacy and are grateful to all the writers, producers, actors, and - more importantly - the incredible crew that has sustained us and the show for over seven years."
> 
> Amell called playing Oliver Queen "the greatest professional experience of my life." He had been hinting that he was ready to move on and would be leaving _Arrow_ at the end of his contract. There had been talk about a new person taking up the mantle of Green Arrow as a way for the series to continue without him. In the end, a decision was made to end the series with Amell as its hero til the end and the actor returning for an abbreviated eighth season. (_Arrow_ was among 10 series the CW renewed for next season in January.)


----------



## hapster85

cmontyburns said:


> Arrow is renewed for a 10-episode final run this fall.


Part of me hates to hear that, but part of me is also relieved. While I enjoy the show, there just aren't enough hours in the day to watch everything. Unless I want to spend every waking hour watching TV. Not. Lol

As it is, I haven't even started the current seasons of Arrow, The Flash, or Supergirl. Actually, I haven't even finished the previous season of Supergirl. Lol


----------



## MikeCC

hapster85 said:


> Part of me hates to hear that, but part of me is also relieved. While I enjoy the show, there just aren't enough hours in the day to watch everything. Unless I want to spend every waking hour watching TV. Not. Lol
> 
> As it is, I haven't even started the current seasons of Arrow, The Flash, or Supergirl. Actually, I haven't even finished the previous season of Supergirl. Lol


Arrow is the only one I watched with any regularity. Supergirl became a chore when it morphed into "important political and cultural messaging." And Flash, well... I just didn't enjoy it anymore. Barry isn't such a morose sad sack now, but the show ain't a treat to me. Iris (Candace Patton) is pretty, but she and Barry have little detectable chemistry. Crap, Kaitlyn and Barry have more chemistry. And the time travel shenanigans is just too wacky.

And Legends of Tomorrow are nothing I got into.

So, I'm disappointed at Arrow's end, but happy we get time to wind it down properly.


----------



## mattack

hapster85 said:


> As it is, I haven't even started the current seasons of Arrow, The Flash, or Supergirl. Actually, I haven't even finished the previous season of Supergirl. Lol


I stopped all of those a season or two ago at least. (I think I kept recording them for a while after I had stopped watching them.. just too much to watch, even though I liked them.)

I presume the answer is no, but do whichever streaming services have these shows include the *crossover* shows from other series in the appopriate 'season' so you can see the whole story?
(IIRC, at least sometimes, DVD sets of shows did that.)


----------



## hapster85

mattack said:


> ... I presume the answer is no, but do whichever streaming services have these shows include the *crossover* shows from other series in the appopriate 'season' so you can see the whole story?
> (IIRC, at least sometimes, DVD sets of shows did that.)


They're all on Netflix, but as you guessed, the crossover episodes are separated by series. The same way they are when they air.


----------



## series5orpremier

I can’t find any confirmation links but executive producer Judd Apatow stated on Conan last night that HBO has cancelled Crashing.


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


> I can't find any confirmation links but executive producer Judd Apatow stated on Conan last night that HBO has cancelled Crashing.


"Crashing" lost its way this season. Pete Holmes stopped crashing in other comics apartments and it morphed into yet another romantic comedy (though a dark one).


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've still been enjoying Crashing, but as the Pete character has started having a little more success, it stopped being as much about the hardscrabble life of a new stand-up comic, and more just about his life, which is much more mundane now that he isn't having to rely on the goodwill of other comics to survive.


----------



## series5orpremier

Story is out...
Crashing Cancelled at HBO


----------



## sharkster

Oh wow. I've been watching Crashing since S01 and I like it enough that I would have continued to watch, but I can see what others are saying about it changing. I don't know what it is about Holmes. He makes me slightly uneasy. But I thought this was going to be a pretty good show.


----------



## Amnesia

cmontyburns said:


> Arrow is renewed for a 10-episode final run this fall.


I wonder if any of the actors will move to another of the universe's shows...


----------



## PJO1966

The new season of Project Runway without Heidi Klum or Tim Gunn starts tonight.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

"One Day At Time" not renewed for 4th season.


----------



## JYoung

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> "One Day At Time" not renewed for 4th season.


Somewhat relevant.



> _One Day at a Time_'s demise is just the latest example of a new business reality in the streaming era: If a streaming service doesn't own the TV shows it airs, those shows have to be massive hits to justify the expense of licensing them. _One Day at a Time_ was produced by Sony Pictures Television, not Netflix. Sony is subsequently hoping to sell the series elsewhere, which has led to the very backward scenario of _One Day at a Time_ fans like famous person Lin-Manuel Miranda hoping for a broadcast network to pick up a show that Netflix canceled. Topsy-turvy!


----------



## stile99

Hey magic 8-ball, will American Gods get a season three? "All signs point to yes"

It's Official! Starz Renews 'American Gods' For Third Season, Finds New Showrunner


----------



## realityboy

Feeling the Churn: Why Netflix Cancels Shows After A Couple Of Seasons & Why They Can't Move To New Homes


----------



## Tony_T

'Castle Rock': Lizzy Caplan, Tim Robbins, Garrett Hedlund & Elsie Fisher Among 7 Cast In Season 2 Of Hulu Series


----------



## Howie

Tony_T said:


> 'Castle Rock': Lizzy Caplan, Tim Robbins, Garrett Hedlund & Elsie Fisher Among 7 Cast In Season 2 Of Hulu Series


For some reason the link doesn't work for me. It just kind of hangs and doesn't load. But I'd forgotten all about this show and I was right in the middle of it, or 2 or 3 episodes in. I think I'll get back to it soon.


----------



## trainman

'Schitt's Creek' Renewed For Sixth & Final Season By Pop & CBC


----------



## gweempose

realityboy said:


> Feeling the Churn: Why Netflix Cancels Shows After A Couple Of Seasons & Why They Can't Move To New Homes


That article is kind of depressing, as it would seem to indicate that shows with many seasons and 100+ episodes are quickly becoming a thing of the past, at least with the streamers.


----------



## realityboy

gweempose said:


> That article is kind of depressing, as it would seem to indicate that shows with many seasons and 100+ episodes are quickly becoming a thing of the past, at least with the streamers.


It's weird that they have found the investment is not worth it after 30 episodes or so, but some of their biggest acquisitions are long-running series like Friends & Breaking Bad.


----------



## TonyD79

Here we go. No thought of building an audience or quality, just treat viewers like they are krill. Churn and numbers without any real backing. This is the world of streaming and on demand that many are touting. It creates more junk that is bright and shiny rather than aiming at any kind of consistency and quality. Say good bye to long running shows if Netflix takes over.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Here we go. No thought of building an audience or quality, just treat viewers like they are krill. Churn and numbers without any real backing. This is the world of streaming and on demand that many are touting. It creates more junk that is bright and shiny rather than aiming at any kind of consistency and quality. Say good bye to long running shows if Netflix takes over.


I've been feeling for awhile that Netflix, because they are desperate for content, throws whatever up and hopes something sticks. There are a few real gems that I enjoyed, but I find myself quite often, watching an episode or two, and then not watching the rest. Lots of great HDR or Dolby Atmos sound and things like that, but the content can be pretty bad. And I'm afraid, that's where we are headed. I think the days of networks trying to out-do each other with great content is over. Maybe that's because of our ever decreasing attention spans, especially among younger viewers, I don't know. I find myself drifting back to standard broadcast networks more and more. Sadly, HBO, once the epitome of quality, is going to head the direction of Netflix if AT&T has it's way. They want more and more original content, and with that, an almost guarantee of more crap.


----------



## lambertman

'The Conners' renewed for second season by ABC

One more for the ABC pile.


----------



## Michael S

Season 15 of supernatural will be its last. Renewed and Cancelled TV Shows 2019 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> 'The Conners' renewed for second season by ABC


Came here to post about this ... though my source was from an article about Roseanne ranting about Sara Gilbert.

I'm still a couple episodes back (but heck, I'm more caught up on this show than most), and I already said in other threads, I actually think this show did very well in killing the main character and continuing on a steady plotline.. (i.e. it wasn't completely bogus and they ended up weaving in instances from The Connors to the reasons for her death)


----------



## bicker

realityboy said:


> It's weird that they have found the investment is not worth it after 30 episodes or so, but some of their biggest acquisitions are long-running series like Friends & Breaking Bad.


Cases where someone else took the risk and invested in producing the series and developing a cult following that sustains its value in syndication. There are better ways to invest money these days.

If the young ones in our family are any indication, I think the type of viewer that fostered such series (us) is on the decline and eventually will become an endangered species.


----------



## That Don Guy

_9-1-1_ and _The Resident_ renewed for a third season


----------



## DouglasPHill

Isn't 911 still in its first season?


----------



## BrettStah

DouglasPHill said:


> Isn't 911 still in its first season?


Nope.


----------



## That Don Guy

DouglasPHill said:


> Isn't 911 still in its first season?


Season 1 ran from January to March of last year. There were only 10 episodes, so it was "blink and you'll miss it."


----------



## DouglasPHill

Wonder if I missed season 1


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Season 1 was Connie Britton, season 2 is Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## DouglasPHill

Ah, I definitely never saw season 1. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mikeguy

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Season 1 was Connie Britton, season 2 is Jennifer Love Hewitt


Aw, Connie Britton is gone? She was one of the things I liked about the show.


----------



## billboard_NE

SMILF canceled after two seasons.

From deadline.com

With plans underway for a Season 3 and perhaps beyond, the Season 2 ender was never intended to be SMILF's series finale. However, after allegations of misconduct on the part of Shaw late last year, the David Nevins-run premium cabler canceled the series on March 8, just six weeks after the second-season debut. Low ratings were cited unofficially as the impetus for the plug being pulled. At the same time, Shaw saw her overall deal with ABC Studios, which had completed a probe into the earlier claims, suspended as "options" were reviewed.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Umbrella Academy renewed for season 2.


----------



## That Don Guy

_Million Dollar Mile_ has been pulled from the CBS schedule and will return in a Saturday burnoff spot starting 5/4


----------



## Tony_T

AMC Networks Sets Season 2 Premiere Dates For 'Lodge 49', 'The Terror', More


----------



## lambertman

Tony_T said:


> AMC Networks Sets Season 2 Premiere Dates For 'Lodge 49', 'The Terror', More


Also, Killing Eve was picked up for a third season today. (S2 just started last night.)


----------



## sharkster

I was so happy to see 'Life in Pieces' coming up on my To Do list for 4/18.


----------



## sharkster

Does anybody know if Will & Grace has more seasons coming up? I sure hope so.

I had to laugh, in one of the new episodes they were in a hospital and that nurse Sheila was there. Remember the whole 'Sheila' thing from the original series? So funny.


----------



## realityboy

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if Will & Grace has more seasons coming up? I sure hope so.
> 
> I had to laugh, in one of the new episodes they were in a hospital and that nurse Sheila was there. Remember the whole 'Sheila' thing from the original series? So funny.


At least one more season, they picked it up for two last time. As much as I think I'm getting tired of it, it still usually manages a few laughs.

Edit: I always liked Laura Kightlinger's standup so it's fun to see her back as Nurse Sheila. She's also a writer & producer.


----------



## Tony_T

'Future Man' Renewed For Third & Final Season By Hulu


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Lucifer 4th season on Netflix is premiering May 8th.
Netflix waited till 666 hours before it's airing to announce.


----------



## That Don Guy

_Barry_ renewed for a third season


----------



## Amnesia

CBS Renews "NCIS," Television's Top Drama, for 17th Season in 2019-2020


----------



## That Don Guy

_Manifest_ renewed for season 2

So is _Archer_ - er, Archer: 1999" - for Season 10, although this may have already been announced as it starts 5/29


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Tony_T said:


> 'Castle Rock': Lizzy Caplan, Tim Robbins, Garrett Hedlund & Elsie Fisher Among 7 Cast In Season 2 Of Hulu Series


I'll watch anything with Lizzy Caplan in it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Fox cancels Rel and The Gifted.


----------



## Fixer

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Fox Disney cancels ... The Gifted.


BIH Disney!


----------



## getbak

Disney doesn't own the Fox Network.


----------



## Tony_T

Here's what Disney owns after the massive Disney/Fox merger


----------



## TonyD79

Odd to call it a merger. It was an acquisition of assets.


----------



## astrohip

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Fox cancels Rel


I had high hopes for this show. I like Lil Rel Howery, he was a great character on The Carmichael Show, and he's a funny stand-up comedian. But this show stunk. I stuck with it longer than I should have, hoping it would find its groove. So nothing surprising about this kill.


----------



## longrider

Regarding The Gifted, while Disney had nothing to do with the actual cancellation I do wonder if the fact that Disney now owns rights to the X-Men, and The Gifted is part of the X-Men universe, had anything to do with it? Possibly the cost of licensing the characters?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

longrider said:


> Regarding The Gifted, while Disney had nothing to do with the actual cancellation I do wonder if the fact that Disney now owns rights to the X-Men, and The Gifted is part of the X-Men universe, had anything to do with it? Possibly the cost of licensing the characters?


The ratings were terrible...maybe barely adequate for a sitcom, but for a high-budget, effects-laden production like The Gifted, not even close. And word has it they were planning to ramp things up in Season 3. Plus production would no longer be in-house, which means no hope of a sweetheart deal to keep it going.


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox renews _Last Man Standing_

Gee, what a surprise... The main question now is, where does it go on the schedule now that Fridays are occupied by _WWE Smackdown_?
My guess: Tuesdays at 8, as a lead-in to a new comedy, with _The Cool Kids_ moving to Sundays at 8:30, and _Bob's Burgers_ moving to 9:30 (replacing _Rel_)


----------



## series5orpremier

I don’t believe they’ll put live action between two animated shows. Recent history shows any live action on Sundays goes at 9:30pm.


----------



## TonyD79

series5orpremier said:


> I don't believe they'll put live action between two animated shows. Recent history shows any live action on Sundays goes at 9:30pm.


If you can cal Rel "live."


----------



## series5orpremier

I was thinking more of The Last Man on Earth. They don’t know a good animated-compatible live action sitcom when they have it.


----------



## JYoung

Agreed.
Considering Last Man Standing's ratings are good for Friday but not so great for the rest of the week, the only real spot they can put it is the Sunday 9:30 slot and hope that the lead in from Family Guy is good enough.


----------



## mattack

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Fox cancels Rel and The Gifted.


Rel and "The Cool Kids" are my "why am I watching these shows?" currently.. but I think Rel is actually a bit funnier. They're mindless shows I'm burning off at the gym.

(Single Parents is another I watched a few of, and MIGHT get back to..)


----------



## madscientist

I think Single Parents is quite good actually.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> I don't believe they'll put live action between two animated shows. Recent history shows any live action on Sundays goes at 9:30pm.


_Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ aired at 8:30 on Sunday three seasons ago, and again at the end of last season.

*OOPS* - never mind - I just remembered; Fox has already penciled in two new animated shows for next season (_Bless the Harts_ and _Duncanville_). Of course, Fox once announced that _Murder Police_ would "definitely" be on its schedule at some point...


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Agreed.
> Considering Last Man Standing's ratings are good for Friday but not so great for the rest of the week, the only real spot they can put it is the Sunday 9:30 slot and hope that the lead in from Family Guy is good enough.


I don't think the target demographic of Family Guy and the target demo of Last Man Standing are very compatible. I'd be shocked if they put LMS on Sunday nights.


madscientist said:


> I think Single Parents is quite good actually.


Single Parents is on ABC. Not sure what that has to do with this discussion.


----------



## Tony_T

I bailed on Single Parents after e1, might give another go on Hulu


----------



## TonyD79

Tony_T said:


> I bailed on Single Parents after e1, might give another go on Hulu


I love single parents. Well developed characters.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> Single Parents is on ABC. Not sure what that has to do with this discussion.


Not sure what ABC has to do with the discussion. he was simply responding to my post, where I used Single Parents as an example of IMHO decent cast, but still _currently_ lower than my "I am watching but I don't think they're very good" shows. I still may catch back up on SP on Hulu if it remains there.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think the target demographic of Family Guy and the target demo of Last Man Standing are very compatible. I'd be shocked if they put LMS on Sunday nights.


But where else are they going to put it?
It's been a Friday night show for the last 7 years or so.
Assuming it would do well on Monday to Thursday is taking quite a leap.


----------



## That Don Guy

JYoung said:


> But where else are they going to put it?
> It's been a Friday night show for the last 7 years or so.
> Assuming it would do well on Monday to Thursday is taking quite a leap.


Trying not to turn this into a "Fox's Fall 2019 schedule" thread, my thought is, Tuesdays at 8, with either The Cool Kids (assuming it's renewed) or a new comedy (using LMS as a lead-in) at 8:30, and The Orville at 9. (See my post above - #2110 - for why Fox won't put it on Sunday.)


----------



## series5orpremier

I don’t assume they have to move either off Friday just because some wrestling show is coming. Shows don’t have new eps every week and I’m sure there’s still a Friday seasonal fit for a sitcom hour.


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> I don't assume they have to move either off Friday just because some wrestling show is coming. Shows don't have new eps every week and I'm sure there's still a Friday seasonal fit for a sitcom hour.


Smackdown has a new episode every week.


----------



## That Don Guy

realityboy said:


> Smackdown has a new episode every week.


More accurately, a new two-hour episode every week.


----------



## cannonz

TonyD79 said:


> I love single parents. Well developed characters.


 I didn't like at first after a few got pretty good, so I assume will get canceled like everything I want to watch.


----------



## hapster85

cannonz said:


> I didn't like at first after a few got pretty good, so I assume will get canceled like everything I want to watch.


It's gotten to where I hate getting attached to anything new. It's like, I like this, so I know it's getting cancelled.


----------



## cannonz

hapster85 said:


> It's gotten to where I hate getting attached to anything new. It's like, I like this, so I know it's getting cancelled.


 Same with The Kids Are Alright, I liked from beginning, thought that Fam would be awful seeing previews but liked it too so I'm sure both will go.


----------



## jcondon

hapster85 said:


> It's gotten to where I hate getting attached to anything new. It's like, I like this, so I know it's getting cancelled.





cannonz said:


> Same with The Kids Are Alright, I liked from beginning, thought that Fam would be awful seeing previews but liked it too so I'm sure both will go.


I/we have been hesitant to add new shows since anything we seem to like gets canceled. We like both of these shows a decent amount.


----------



## That Don Guy

Amnesia said:


> CBS Renews "NCIS," Television's Top Drama, for 17th Season in 2019-2020


Also _NCIS: New Orleans_ and _NCIS: Los Angeles_


----------



## brianric

That Don Guy said:


> Also _NCIS: New Orleans_ and _NCIS: Los Angeles_


Yes. Watch all three NCIS series. Waiting for Madam Secretary and Bull.


----------



## series5orpremier

realityboy said:


> Smackdown has a new episode every week.


They'll just hold back LMS and TCK until Smackdown is cancelled and/or moves to Saturday after college football season. The FOX CEO has said as much - Smackdown on Fridays is short-term.
Fox CEO refers to SmackDown's spot on Friday nights as 'short term'


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> They'll just hold back LMS and TCK until Smackdown is cancelled and/or moves to Saturday after college football season. The FOX CEO has said as much - Smackdown on Fridays is short-term.
> Fox CEO refers to SmackDown's spot on Friday nights as 'short term'


Last Man Standing will fit somewhere else on the schedule. It's a sitcom it's not hard to relocate. I'd be surprised if LMS wasn't on the Fall schedule. FOX requested Smackdown move to Fridays (it currently airs live on Tuesdays on USA). They may eventually move Smackdown to FS1 or another night, but FOX signed a 5 year deal for around a billion dollars.


----------



## Howie

brianric said:


> Yes. Watch all three NCIS series. Waiting for Madam Secretary and Bull.


Me too. They wouldn't cancel Madam Secretary after that last episode, I hope. Bull, who knows what might happen because of that thing between Weatherly and Dushku.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> They'll just hold back LMS and TCK until Smackdown is cancelled and/or moves to Saturday after college football season. The FOX CEO has said as much - Smackdown on Fridays is short-term.
> Fox CEO refers to SmackDown's spot on Friday nights as 'short term'


They could also wait until Thursday opens up after the NFL regular season ends, either for the two comedies or to move Smackdown there (which may be what Vince McMahon prefers, especially on the Fridays that are two days before major shows such as Survivor Series). Saturdays are pretty much out of the question, though, because of baseball from May through August and then college football from September through December.

I have a feeling what the Fox CEO really means is, "Yeah, well, er, well, you see, um, the thing is, when we made this deal, it was under the assumption that Ronda Rousey would be headlining the show, but now that it sounds like she may be serious about leaving WWE, at least temporarily, we need to cover our butts."

Here's my guess at the schedule for the fall:
Monday - 9-1-1; The Resident
Tuesday - Last Man Standing; a new comedy TBA; Hell's Kitchen (replaced by Masterchef Junior midseason)
Wednesday - Empire; Star
Thursday - NFL (in midseason, a new drama TBA, then The Orville)
Friday - WWE Smackdown
Saturday - College Football (repeats/boxing in midseason)
Sunday - NFL (or repeats when it's not a Fox national doubleheader day) from 7-8, The Simpsons, Bob's Burgers, Family Guy, and either Bless the Harts or Duncanville; in midseason, one of the new animated shows airs at 7:30, and The Cool Kids airs at 9:30 (assuming it's renewed)


----------



## That Don Guy

CW renews _All American_, _In The Dark_, _Roswell, New Mexico,_ and _The 100_


----------



## nyny523

That Don Guy said:


> CW renews _All American_, _In The Dark_, _Roswell, New Mexico,_ and _The 100_


I like All American, so I am glad it made the cut.

Gave up on Roswell after a few episodes, same with the 100, and I am on the fence right now with In The Dark - I want to like it, but I just don't know...

I will definitely miss the CW's Crazy Ex-Girlfriend and Jane the Virgin. Both really good shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Interesting that they're renewing The 100 (the only show on that list I watch) before the current season has even started...wonder if it's a last season scenario?


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm a bit surprised _All American_ was renewed. It's ratings were bad, but supposedly it had support from the president of the network. There was a Deadline article the other day that the show saw a big lift from Netflix.

I grew bored of the show over the last several episodes. I'll continue to watch for now I guess.


----------



## hapster85

I've only seen a couple of episodes of All American since it became available on Netflix. Might continue watching now that I know there's a second season coming, but not sure. It wasn't exactly riveting.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Netflix cancels "Santa Clarita Diet"
I really enjoyed this show, great actors, great guest actors.

Netflix Gives Up on the Santa Clarita Diet | TV Guide


----------



## aaronwt

Crap!!!


----------



## mtnagel

Should I watch season 3 if I've watched the first 2?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mtnagel said:


> Should I watch season 3 if I've watched the first 2?


I'd say it depends on whether or not you liked the first two...


----------



## mtnagel

Yep I enjoyed them. I’ll probably finish since I generally will stick with shows till the end.


----------



## photoshopgrl

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Netflix cancels "Santa Clarita Diet"
> I really enjoyed this show, great actors, great guest actors.
> 
> Netflix Gives Up on the Santa Clarita Diet | TV Guide


Well this is upsetting!


----------



## That Don Guy

TBS cancels _Wrecked_ after three seasons

Meanwhile, CBS All Access renews _The Twilight Zone_ for season 2


----------



## MikeBear

That Don Guy said:


> TBS cancels _Wrecked_ after three seasons
> 
> Meanwhile, CBS All Access renews _The Twilight Zone_ for season 2


The new Twilight Zone is CRAP. I can't believe they renewed it.


----------



## That Don Guy

Netflix renews _On My Block_ for season 3


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox renews _Empire_

No word yet on _Star_ or _The Orville_


----------



## jacobp

MikeBear said:


> The new Twilight Zone is CRAP. I can't believe they renewed it.


I agree. The first episode was OK, and it has gone steadily downhill and fast, since then.


----------



## ej42137

jacobp said:


> I agree. The first episode was OK, and it has gone steadily downhill and fast, since then.


Geez. I watched the first episode and the only reason I didn't delete my OnePass was the possibility it might get better.


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> TBS cancels _Wrecked_ after three seasons
> 
> Meanwhile, CBS All Access renews _The Twilight Zone_ for season 2


Not surprised. IRC, the Wrecked final felt like a series ender.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## series5orpremier

My favorite sitcom Tuesday June 18 TBS:





Another good one:
*Baskets*, Thursday June 13 FX

*Legion *is Monday June 24 FX


----------



## That Don Guy

_black'ish_ renewed for Season 6

Also, another spinoff series, _mixed'ish_, dealing with Rainbow's life growing up in a mixed-race family, has been picked up for next season. (The backdoor pilot was supposed to air on May 7, but has been pulled until next season, presumably as a lead-in to the new series.)


----------



## wmcbrine

ej42137 said:


> Geez. I watched the first episode and the only reason I didn't delete my OnePass was the possibility it might get better.


I thought it was pretty good until it got to The Wunderkind.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> My favorite sitcom Tuesday June 18 TBS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another good one:
> *Baskets*, Thursday June 13 FX
> 
> *Legion *is Monday June 24 FX


I thought it got really silly last season, but still enjoyed it. Best season was still the first. But I'm in for sure.


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> _black'ish_ renewed for Season 6
> 
> Also, another spinoff series, _mixed'ish_, dealing with Rainbow's life growing up in a mixed-race family, has been picked up for next season. (The backdoor pilot was supposed to air on May 7, but has been pulled until next season, presumably as a lead-in to the new series.)


So basically, Young Rainbow
???

I'm several behind, but I think this show is very funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

What We Do in the Shadows Renewed for Season 2 at FX


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


>


*Final Season begins Monday June 24th:*


----------



## type_g

renewals and cancellations have started coming out for next season. 

Murphy Brown and Fam canceled. Hawaiii Five O renewed.


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> renewals and cancellations have started coming out for next season.
> 
> Murphy Brown and Fam canceled. Hawaiii Five O renewed.


Shame about Murphy Brown. I thought it got better. Still, the acting was pretty poor for the most part. I wonder if they'll roll these episodes in with any syndication for the original series. Would be fun to see the contrast.

Never watch Fam or this iteration of 5-O


----------



## sharkster

I watched Murphy & Fam but, to be honest, had already forgotten about them so I suppose I'll be ok. 

My hope is that there doesn't become a shortage of sitcoms because those are an important part of my viewing. I watch somewhat of a broad variety of types of shows, but comedies are as important to me as any of them.


----------



## MLR930

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Netflix cancels "Santa Clarita Diet"
> I really enjoyed this show, great actors, great guest actors.
> 
> Netflix Gives Up on the Santa Clarita Diet | TV Guide


 We canceled our subscription because of this, cancel all the good shows but charge us more. We will restart it to watch the last season of Orange Is The New Black but will probably cancel again after.


----------



## astrohip

sharkster said:


> I watched Murphy & Fam but, to be honest, had already forgotten about them so I suppose I'll be ok.
> 
> My hope is that there doesn't become a shortage of sitcoms because those are an important part of my viewing. I watch somewhat of a broad variety of types of shows, but comedies are as important to me as any of them.


Didn't like Murphy, but thought Fam was okay. Won't cry over it, but I kept watching until the end. Not sure it was cast like I would have.

Funny you say that about sitcoms. Dramas get all the coverage, but I love me some sitcoms. I usually try every sitcom that airs, whereas I'm far more discriminating with which dramas I try. Something about a 30 minute (23 with TiVo) jolt of humor, chicken soup for the soul.


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> Didn't like Murphy, but thought Fam was okay. Won't cry over it, but I kept watching until the end. Not sure it was cast like I would have.
> 
> Funny you say that about sitcoms. Dramas get all the coverage, but I love me some sitcoms. I usually try every sitcom that airs, whereas I'm far more discriminating with which dramas I try. Something about a 30 minute (23 with TiVo) jolt of humor, chicken soup for the soul.


Anymore, 23 minutes is being generous. We've been watching Mom on Hulu quite a bit, and a lot of those episodes clock in at 19 and change. I get what you're saying about them, though. As long as they make me laugh, or sometimes just make me smile, I'll keep watching them.


----------



## mattack

I thought we knew Murphy Brown was cancelled weeks/months ago.

I liked it, and would (have) watch(ed) more of it.


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> I thought we knew Murphy Brown was cancelled weeks/months ago.
> 
> I liked it, and would (have) watch(ed) more of it.


I thought that the acting and writing was a bit stiff, but was improving over time. Certainly to the level to survive for another mini-season. Sigh.


----------



## David Platt

Batwoman officially picked up for a full season.


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> I thought we knew Murphy Brown was cancelled weeks/months ago.
> 
> I liked it, and would (have) watch(ed) more of it.


What happened was, CBS did not extend the show past its original 13-episode order, and somebody read that as saying that CBS had cancelled the show. Executive Producer Diane English was quite adamant that the reports that the show was "cancelled" were premature, and she was shopping the show around to other channels.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> Shame about Murphy Brown. I thought it got better. Still, the acting was pretty poor for the most part. I wonder if they'll roll these episodes in with any syndication for the original series. Would be fun to see the contrast.


Maybe Fox will pick it up. ROFL.


----------



## That Don Guy

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe Fox will pick it up. ROFL.


Fox had better hurry; it announces its shows for next season on Monday.

Speaking of which, I think Fox is still working out just what will be on its fall schedule; after the season finale of _The Resident_, the voiceover said that the show would return with new episodes "soon," as opposed to "in September" or "next January." (Fox also still has not announced whether or not _Star_ or _The Orville_ have been renewed, although I don't see _The Orville_ not coming back. _WWE Smackdown_ really threw a wrench into the schedule - and I think WWE is trying to placate Fox (who almost certainly were expecting Ronda Rousey to be part of the show) with its new "wild cards" (i.e. "pretty much anybody from Raw can also be on Smackdown now - oh, and vice versa") policy.)


----------



## nyny523

I love the Resident - I thought it was already renewed!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

The Resident and 911 have been renewed


----------



## sharkster

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The Resident and 911 have been renewed


Yay! I like both shows quite a bit.


----------



## MikeCC

Once they put Jennifer Love Hewitt in 911, I bailed. She annoys that crap out of me.


----------



## That Don Guy

In addition to _Hawaii Five-O_, CBS renews _SEAL Team_, _S.W.A.T._, _Madam Secretary_, _MacGyver, Bull_, _48 Hours_, and _60 Minutes_


----------



## nyny523

sharkster said:


> Yay! I like both shows quite a bit.


Me too!


----------



## nyny523

That Don Guy said:


> In addition to _Hawaii Five-O_, CBS renews _SEAL Team_, _S.W.A.T._, _Madam Secretary_, _MacGyver, Bull_, _48 Hours_, and _60 Minutes_


Oh YAY - Madam Secretary!!!! One of my favorites!


----------



## Amnesia

nyny523 said:


> Oh YAY - Madam Secretary!!!! One of my favorites!


Is it going to be all about the campaign for president? That doesn't sound very interesting...


----------



## Ruth

When will we hear about the Orville?!?!?!?!


----------



## getbak

Ruth said:


> When will we hear about the Orville?!?!?!?!


Fox will announce its schedule for next season on Monday. That should be the latest we hear its fate.


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> In addition to _Hawaii Five-O_, CBS renews _SEAL Team_, _S.W.A.T._, _Madam Secretary_, _MacGyver, Bull_, _48 Hours_, and _60 Minutes_


I figured 60 Minutes was coming back. I'm happy about Madame Secretary. We get to watch her campaign


----------



## That Don Guy

With UpFronts starting Monday, expect a lot of renewal and cancellation announcements in the next few days.

ABC cancels _For the People_


----------



## lambertman

FOX cancels "The Passage" and "The Cool Kids" per a trusted source on twitter.


----------



## TAsunder

lambertman said:


> FOX cancels "The Passage" and "The Cool Kids" per a trusted source on twitter.


I convinced my wife the Passage was looking good for renewal so we binged it. Oops. Well, she'll forget it even exists within a few months anyway


----------



## Regina

That Don Guy said:


> ABC cancels _For the People_


BOO HISS! I really enjoyed the show. Great cast!


----------



## PJO1966

lambertman said:


> FOX cancels "The Passage" and "The Cool Kids" per a trusted source on twitter.


We are several episodes behind, so I guess we're going to pass. I really enjoyed the books.


----------



## laria

Well, that's good news for my rapidly filling TiVo.  I'll wait for it to be official before deleting them though. I'm hovering around 87-88% right now. 

My hour long padded Sunday shows that I'm backed up on aren't helping (NCIS:LA and God Friended Me). I've only watched 2 NCIS:LA and the pilot of God Friended Me so far, and both of them are padded by an hour for overrun management.


----------



## type_g

Speechless and Splitting up Together canceled.


----------



## lambertman

Also, The Kids Are Alright is cancelled. 

I didn’t watch but it seemed like it was doing okay for its time slot.


----------



## series5orpremier

lambertman said:


> FOX cancels "The Passage" and "The Cool Kids" per a trusted source on twitter.


I liked The Passage but am glad it's cancelled because I thought it works best as a mini-series. The way they were setting up to stretch out the story would have ruined it for me.


----------



## sharkster

lambertman said:


> Also, The Kids Are Alright is cancelled.
> 
> I didn't watch but it seemed like it was doing okay for its time slot.


Oh no.  I thought that show got better every week and would have liked to continue watching. Cool how the recent episode had another actor from TWD guesting.

I'm a little bummed about 'The Cool Kids'. I know - it was silly, stupid, and ridiculous. But I thought it was a little fun and I loved how they would frequently have guests who were also well-known tv stars in that age group. It made it fun, IMO, as if it were just the 4 characters only I would have been bored by now. I'll miss it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

type_g said:


> Speechless and Splitting up Together canceled.


I knew it was coming, but I'm bummed about Splitting Up Together. I really liked that show.


----------



## sharkster

type_g said:


> Speechless and Splitting up Together canceled.


Oh, I missed this notice. I really liked Speechless a lot, and I liked Splitting ok. Damn! Will there be any sitcoms left?  Kripke just can't get a break.


----------



## type_g

Man with a Plan renewed


----------



## type_g

I am sure everyone knew this but Lethal Weapon officially canceled.


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> Speechless and Splitting up Together canceled.


I liked both of those, but I won't really miss them. I think both shows ended with the assumption they weren't coming back so they had some closure to them


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> Also, The Kids Are Alright is cancelled.
> 
> I didn't watch but it seemed like it was doing okay for its time slot.


I liked that one too and I will miss that one. Still have no idea what all the kids names were


----------



## Mikeguy

type_g said:


> *Speechless *and Splitting up Together canceled.





lambertman said:


> Also, *The Kids Are Alright *is cancelled.
> 
> I didn't watch but it seemed like it was doing okay for its time slot.


No, no, no, dangit! Continuing the major broadcasters' modern-day tradition of cancelling the quality, real and yet different, and possibly even quirky (reflecting real aspects of America), in favor of reality shows, the same _old_ detective/cop/hospital shows (I have news for you: "ER" and "Moonlighting" did it better, 25-30 years ago), and anything with "NCI" in it (with all due respect to "NCI").

What do the networks have against light-hearted, quality shows featuring Catholic and other families who approach their religion and lives as the majority of families do, trying to get through their lives with all the variations that all of our families have? Shades of the cancellation of "The Real O'Neals" from a few years ago. I need to start my own network.

Now I'm bummed.


----------



## type_g

This one I am happy about, I loved watching it, Single Parents renewed as well as The Rookie.

Also American Housewife, Fresh off the Boat, and Bless this Mess renewed.

man I edited this post 4 times. ABC coming fast with renewals.


----------



## jcondon

Mikeguy said:


> What do the networks have against light-hearted, quality shows featuring Catholic and other families who approach their religion and lives as the majority of families do, trying to get through their lives with all the variations that all of our families have? Shades of the cancellation of "The Real O'Neals" from a few years ago. I need to start my own network.


I don't think the networks have anything against these types of shows. Just not enough eyeballs in the desired demographic. We enjoyed this one a lot. One of favorites this year.


----------



## Mikeguy

type_g said:


> This one I am happy about, I loved watching it, Single Parents renewed as well as The Rookie.
> 
> Also *American Housewife*, *Fresh off the Boat*, and *Bless this Mess *renewed.
> 
> man I edited this post 4 times. ABC coming fast with renewals.


Sigh. I watch them (well, they're on in the background), but let's face it: somewhat standard and stale (heaven bless Katy Mixon, however), somewhat stale and stereotypical (although heaven bless Constance Wu and Randall Park), and "Green Acres" with attractive, younger leads.

RIP "Speechless" (with thanks to Minnie Driver and John Ross Bowie--such hearts) and "The Kids Are Alright" (ditto to Mary McCormack--an acting treasure--and Michael Cudlitz).


----------



## TAsunder

series5orpremier said:


> I liked The Passage but am glad it's cancelled because I thought it works best as a mini-series. The way they were setting up to stretch out the story would have ruined it for me.


It's based on a series of novels. The first season was half of the first novel. For me, anyway, the second half of the novel was the better part...


----------



## Mikeguy

jcondon said:


> I don't think the networks have anything against these types of shows. Just not enough eyeballs in the desired demographic. We enjoyed this one a lot. One of favorites this year.


Maybe the networks need to be re-thinking how they count--does everything have to be "NCIS"? Can't there be space for other types--don't we all know moderately dysfunctional families but who still try, and families with other than Shannon Dougherty as the child? But, maybe, that's just cable.


----------



## Hot4Bo

type_g said:


> I am sure everyone knew this but Lethal Weapon officially canceled.


I didn't know. I'm a little bummed. Didn't love it but really liked the last episode.


----------



## gschrock

That Don Guy said:


> In addition to _Hawaii Five-O_, CBS renews _SEAL Team_, _S.W.A.T._, _Madam Secretary_, _MacGyver, Bull_, _48 Hours_, and _60 Minutes_


I'm a little surprised at Madam Secretary and Bull. Madam Secretary's ratings are definitely on the lower end compared to things they normally keep. I haven't quite been as satisfied with this season of it myself, I felt in the past they were managing to do a fairly political show without getting overly political, and that's less of the case this year. Bull kinda surprised me, ratings are ok, but with some of the issues that came up with Michael Weatherly, I figured it was a goner.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> What do the networks have against light-hearted, quality shows featuring Catholic and other families who approach their religion and lives as the majority of families do, trying to get through their lives with all the variations that all of our families have? Shades of the cancellation of "The Real O'Neals" from a few years ago.





jcondon said:


> I don't think the networks have anything against these types of shows. *Just not enough eyeballs in the desired demographic*. We enjoyed this one a lot. One of favorites this year.


_Ahead of its freshman season finale, it (The Kids Are Alright) was averaging an 0.87 in the demo, besting five other ABC comedies (black-ish, Splitting Up Together, Fresh Off the Boat, Speechless and Bless This Mess). _


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> _Ahead of its freshman season finale, it (The Kids Are Alright) was averaging an 0.87 in the demo, besting five other ABC comedies (black-ish, Splitting Up Together, Fresh Off the Boat, Speechless and Bless This Mess). _


Why would it be cancelled, then? Higher than "black-ish"? Wow. I wonder what's going on--don't its viewers shop enough?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I liked both of those, but I won't really miss them. I think both shows ended with the assumption they weren't coming back so they had some closure to them


I thought I remembered the finale of Splitting Up Together ended on a bit of a cliffhanger. I remember being surprised after I had watched the episode to learn it was the season finale, because I knew it likely wasn't getting renewed.


----------



## realityboy

CBS’s turn. Fam, Murphy Brown, Happy Together, & Life in Pieces officially canceled.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bummer about Life In Pieces, but not surprising given the way they scheduled it this season.


----------



## Chapper1

Lot of our shows (Life in Pieces, Splitting Up Together, The Kids Are Alright) are getting axed this season. Still waiting to hear about Goldbergs and Schooled. 

Not that we don't have a million things on Netflix waiting to be watched to fill those holes.


----------



## getbak

Yeah, I guess we should be happy we even got this season of Life in Pieces. Too bad, it's one of the best shows on tv right now.


----------



## getbak

Not every actor is always happy when their show gets renewed.

Go check out Constance Wu's twitter if you want to see her less than enthusiastic reaction to Fresh Off the Boat's renewal (I won't link to it because of the NSFW language).

I guess the success of Crazy Rich Asians increased her demand and she doesn't want to be stuck spending half her year making a sitcom anymore.


----------



## mrizzo80

I wonder how expensive Life in Pieces is to produce? They would be in Season 5 next year, and I think TV shows tend to get more expensive over time.

Maybe ABC will pick it up - either for the broadcast network or as a Hulu exclusive. It's too adult for Disney+.


----------



## sharkster

Wait, what? Life in Pieces got the ax? Somehow I missed that - oh, and noooooooooooo!


----------



## Mikeguy

getbak said:


> Not every actor is always happy when their show gets renewed.
> 
> Go check out Constance Wu's twitter if you want to see her less than enthusiastic reaction to Fresh Off the Boat's renewal (I won't link to it because of the NSFW language).
> 
> I guess the success of Crazy Rich Asians increased her demand and she doesn't want to be stuck spending half her year making a sitcom anymore.


She should count her blessings, and her substantial paycheck--the industry and the public, and life, can be very fickle. Not everyone can be Patricia Heaton.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mrizzo80 said:


> I wonder how expensive Life in Pieces is to produce? They would be in Season 5 next year, and I think TV shows tend to get more expensive over time.
> 
> Maybe ABC will pick it up - either for the broadcast network or as a Hulu exclusive. It's too adult for Disney+.


Life in Pieces is "too adult" for Disney+? WTF?!?! It currently airs on the most conservative of the broadcast networks. Do you seriously believe Disney+ will have stricter standards than that?


----------



## cannonz

I liked Speechless but it had run out of gas.


----------



## cannonz

I knew The Kids and Fam would get cancelled like anything I like.


----------



## mrizzo80

DevdogAZ said:


> Life in Pieces is "too adult" for Disney+? WTF?!?! It currently airs on the most conservative of the broadcast networks. Do you seriously believe Disney+ will have stricter standards than that?


We're talking about the show that had a 3 year saying "armadildo" more than once in the season premiere, right?


----------



## Anubys

I now hate this thread. How can Life in Pieces and The Kids are Alright get cancelled? those 2 shows are must-see for my daughter and I. We really enjoy watching them together. Darn it.


----------



## photoshopgrl

getbak said:


> Not every actor is always happy when their show gets renewed.
> 
> Go check out Constance Wu's twitter if you want to see her less than enthusiastic reaction to Fresh Off the Boat's renewal (I won't link to it because of the NSFW language).
> 
> I guess the success of Crazy Rich Asians increased her demand and she doesn't want to be stuck spending half her year making a sitcom anymore.


Wow was not expecting that. I wonder why she's so upset? Maybe she isn't happy with the writing or maybe it messed up her ability to take another role?


----------



## PJO1966

Anubys said:


> I now hate this thread. How can Life in Pieces and The Kids are Alright get cancelled? those 2 shows are must-see for my daughter and I. We really enjoy watching them together. Darn it.


I agree. I'm really unhappy about both of those.


----------



## DevdogAZ

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow was not expecting that. I wonder why she's so upset? Maybe she isn't happy with the writing or maybe it messed up her ability to take another role?


She posted another tweet claiming the prior tweets had nothing to do with the renewal of FOTB.


----------



## getbak

DevdogAZ said:


> She posted another tweet claiming the prior tweets had nothing to do with the renewal of FOTB.


It's hard to buy that when one of the tweets she responded to congratulated her for the show being renewed saying "great news" and she replied "No it's not."

It looks like she has deleted the reply, but nothing is ever dead online...


----------



## Mikeguy

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow was not expecting that. I wonder why she's so upset? Maybe she isn't happy with the writing or maybe it messed up her ability to take another role?


Most likely, the latter, and the money it would bring (she assumes).


DevdogAZ said:


> She posted another tweet claiming the prior tweets had nothing to do with the renewal of FOTB.


Yeah, right (to her, not you). I find it more likely that she realized, or someone told her that she better, that it's not a good thing to publicly express disdain for that which brought you success--your audience is listening, and may just respond.


----------



## Chapper1

She apparently also posted Dislike on the Fresh Off The Boat Instagram post celebrating their new season.


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> With UpFronts starting Monday, expect a lot of renewal and cancellation announcements in the next few days.
> 
> ABC cancels _For the People_


Guess I better watch them before they disappear from Hulu. It was an 'ok' legal show.


----------



## astrohip

gschrock said:


> Madam Secretary's ratings are definitely on the lower end compared to things they normally keep. I haven't quite been as satisfied with this season of it myself, I felt in the past they were managing to do a fairly political show without getting overly political, and that's less of the case this year.


I never missed an episode of MS, but this year the overt politicizing got to me (and I'm no conservative). I liked the dynamics over the years, but this season, I felt like they just kept hitting me over the head, week after week. I stopped watching about a month ago.



cannonz said:


> I liked Speechless but it had run out of gas.


Agree. Another show I never missed an episode, but this season just felt tired to me, no new life in the stories. And I liked the characters. But it no longer brought me "joy". I stopped watching a couple months ago.

Still pissed about Life in Pieces. And the Passage.


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> Also, The Kids Are Alright is cancelled.


Damn. I really really liked this show. I liked Splitting up Together, but was actually surprised it had a 2nd season.


----------



## mattack

type_g said:


> This one I am happy about, I loved watching it, Single Parents renewed as well as The Rookie.
> 
> Also American Housewife, Fresh off the Boat, and Bless this Mess renewed.


I've only watched one ep of Bless this Mess so far, and will watch more, but several other shows ALREADY cancelled are much better!! Am Housewife & Fresh off the Boat are good though.

single parents is not great but is/was one I kept meaning to "get back to" some time.. (since it was only "meh" and somewhat mindless to watch at the gym).


----------



## OhFiddle

Life in Pieces and The Kids Are All Right I thought were both really good solid comedies, and I'm sad to see them go. It's hard to believe that The Connors got renewed by ABC, but The Kids is canceled. I admit I did watch the Roseannne reboot and some of the Connors out of curiosity and nostalgia, but they were pretty bad. I hate to think that I contributed to that renewal! It's sad that there are so many factors that influence what gets picked up and what gets canceled, and the actual quality of the show is only a small factor.


----------



## realityboy

I think most have been mentioned, but here's a list of the fallen shows from today:

TV Cancellations Day Lethal Weapon Murphy Brown Black Friday - Deadline

It seems that sitcoms were hit pretty hard.


----------



## brianric

type_g said:


> I am sure everyone knew this but Lethal Weapon officially canceled.


Shame, I really enjoyed that show.


----------



## JYoung

DevdogAZ said:


> She posted another tweet claiming the prior tweets had nothing to do with the renewal of FOTB.


(Language alert at the link)
http://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/krystieyandoli/constance-wu-reaction-fresh-off-the-boat-renewed


----------



## Mikeguy

JYoung said:


> (Language alert at the link)
> http://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/krystieyandoli/constance-wu-reaction-fresh-off-the-boat-renewed


Yeah, I have a hard time at her trying to walk back her comments, that people are misconstruing them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mikeguy said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time at her trying to walk back her comments, that people are misconstruing them.


"I'm not an ungrateful &#%@, you're just a bunch of idiots."


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> I liked that one too and I will miss that one. Still have no idea what all the kids names were


Lawrence, Eddie, Frank, Joey, Timmy, William and Pat
Edit: and baby Andy


----------



## Amnesia

"The Rookie" renewed!


----------



## getbak

Tony_T said:


> Lawrence, Eddie, Frank, Joey, Timmy, William and Pat


And the baby.


----------



## NashGuy

I'm finding fewer and fewer series worth watching on broadcast TV (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and The CW). Lost was one of my all-time favorite shows but I don't think I've found a single hourlong series since it that I've found worth sticking with. I don't really even bother sampling them any more as I know it'll just turn out to be a waste of time. And with dramas that have very serialized storylines and often end seasons on a cliffhanger, you run a high risk of the network pulling the rug out from under you and not renewing the show, so you never find out what happens. That was the case with The Last Man on Earth, which was a comedy but not purely so.

Over the last few years, I pretty much just turn to the networks for half-hour comedies. But even those are getting fewer and fewer.

Last year, Fox cancelled The Last Man on Earth and The Mick, both of which I loved, and NBC cancelled Great News, which I liked OK.

And just yesterday, ABC cancelled my favorite new show The Kids Are Alright, while CBS cancelled Life in Pieces and NBC cancelled Trial & Error.

Those are all series that I faithfully watched (except Great News, which I mostly streamed weeks or months later).

At this point, the ONLY non-news/talk shows that I watch on broadcast TV are:


The Goldbergs (ABC)
Superstore (NBC)
The Masked Singer (Fox) 
I've also tuned in for bits of American Idol but largely as background noise. I wouldn't care if it's cancelled.

And that's it. After this season of Life in Pieces wraps up, nothing at all on CBS or The CW. And, TBH, The Goldbergs is wearing a little thin. I'm several episodes behind this season and not sure I'll stick with it past next season (when it probably ought to conclude). I may tune in to see the series finale of Modern Family a year from now but I stopped actively watching it over a year ago.


----------



## realityboy

Another explanation from Constance Wu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127245692865523717


----------



## photoshopgrl

^ That's about what I assumed was the issue. It still comes across as ungrateful to express that on SM.


----------



## ADG

Amnesia said:


> "The Rookie" renewed!


Our favorite rookie show, as it were.


----------



## realityboy

'The Orville' Renewed For Season 3 By Fox - Deadline


----------



## realityboy

'The Goldbergs' & Spinoff 'Schooled' Renewed By ABC - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T

Looks like her publicist wrote that for her. There's no (or few) reason she can't work on another project while doing FOTB. More likely she's locked into a less-than TBBT paycheck.

_"Its meaningful when you make the choice to believe women"
_
Sorry Ms Wu, but I don't believe you.


----------



## series5orpremier

Follow the money. She locked into the FOTB contract before she was famous that gave the production company options for more seasons. She was looking forward to the big bucks she could have made spending that time on something else.


----------



## series5orpremier

Busy Tonight cancelled. Final show Thursday.


----------



## Allanon

Fox cancels 'Proven Innocent'.


----------



## LoadStar

Tony_T said:


> Looks like her publicist wrote that for her. There's no (or few) reason she can't work on another project while doing FOTB.


Her FOTB contract is probably in 'first position,' meaning if she wants to do something else, she has to do it around her FOTB contracted hours. If the other project has a fixed shooting schedule, and there's a conflict with her FOTB obligations, that means that the other project has to go.

It's entirely possible that she's (finally) being honest about having to do FOTB over another project she wanted to do.


----------



## mrizzo80

Some industry reaction to Constance Wu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126991523784978432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126989238300565509


----------



## realityboy

mrizzo80 said:


> Some industry reaction to Constance Wu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126991523784978432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126989238300565509


While I've seen the same sort of reaction, I don't really have a problem with her response. It's a job first, and I'm sure most people would prefer to move on to a more lucrative or challenging job if the opportunity was available.


----------



## mrizzo80

realityboy said:


> While I've seen the same sort of reaction, I don't really have a problem with her response. It's a job first, and I'm sure most people would prefer to move on to a more lucrative or challenging job if the opportunity was available.


Her social media responses yesterday were awful.

I don't begrudge her one bit for wanting to move on from FOTB.

It sounds like she's just not a nice person, so my sympathy for her situation is limited.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mrizzo80 said:


> Her social media responses yesterday were awful.
> 
> I don't begrudge her one bit for wanting to move on from FOTB.
> 
> It sounds like she's just not a nice person, so my sympathy for her situation is limited.


Yeah, you'd think she'd have been in the business long enough to learn a few basic things about PR. She's in a sensational position to shape the Constance Wu narrative, and this is how she does it.


----------



## Tony_T

Has it been disclosed what the "passion project" is that she is now unable to participate in?


----------



## Mikeguy

LoadStar said:


> Her FOTB contract is probably in 'first position,' meaning if she wants to do something else, she has to do it around her FOTB contracted hours. If the other project has a fixed shooting schedule, and there's a conflict with her FOTB obligations, that means that the other project has to go.
> 
> It's entirely possible that she's (finally) being honest about having to do FOTB over another project she wanted to do.


I think that this is exactly it--and, now that she is a success and a "sellable actress," she may want to move on to other projects, including for the $. But she also signed a contract, one that in fact got her to this enviable position--that was her tradeoff. Her initial outburst*s* just seemed ungracious, to say the least, including to her audience and to her coworkers, which helped get her to where she is.


----------



## That Don Guy

realityboy said:


> While I've seen the same sort of reaction, I don't really have a problem with her response. It's a job first, and I'm sure most people would prefer to move on to a more lucrative or challenging job if the opportunity was available.


Wouldn't be the first person this happened to. Pierce Brosnan is probably the biggest example, but Loretta Swit had to turn down Cagney & Lacey because she couldn't get out of M*A*S*H


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That Don Guy said:


> Wouldn't be the first person this happened to. Pierce Brosnan is probably the biggest example, but Loretta Swit had to turn down Cagney & Lacey because she couldn't get out of M*A*S*H


Mark Hamill had to turn down Star Wars when Eight Is Enough (for which he did the pilot) got picked up for series.

Then he injured himself in a car accident (one story is that it happened on the day he found out, because he was so angry), and they had to recast his role on Eight Is Enough....which freed him up for Star Wars.


----------



## realityboy

That Don Guy said:


> Wouldn't be the first person this happened to. Pierce Brosnan is probably the biggest example, but Loretta Swit had to turn down Cagney & Lacey because she couldn't get out of M*A*S*H


Probably for the best that they didn't have social media.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> Probably for the best that they didn't have social media.


And yet I suspect if they did (and Hamill too), they would have handled it better than Wu did...

Most people in that business would have handled it better.


----------



## Tony_T

Well, she finally handled it better by having her publicist write the latest copy


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Well, she finally handled it better by having her publicist write the latest copy


Which is kind of like watching your house burn down, then the next day calling the fire department.

Right idea, but perhaps a little too late to do any good.


----------



## getbak

realityboy said:


> Probably for the best that they didn't have social media.


They just had People magazine...


----------



## randyb359

getbak said:


> They just had People magazine...


I actually felt kinda bad when I found out he had lost out on being James Bond because Remington Steel got renewed. I had written NBC and asked them to renew it so I felt like it was in some small part my fault. Worse they made 6 episodes and canceled it again.


----------



## Mikeguy

That Don Guy said:


> Wouldn't be the first person this happened to. Pierce Brosnan is probably the biggest example, but *Loretta Swit had to turn down Cagney & Lacey *because she couldn't get out of M*A*S*H


Thankfully--without meaning any disrespect and having watched the original pilot with Loretta Swit, I often have wondered if "Cagney and Lacey" would have survived had Sharon Gless not assumed the role. Sharon Gless just nailed it to another level.


----------



## photoshopgrl

randyb359 said:


> I actually felt kinda bad when I found out he had lost out on being James Bond because Remington Steel got renewed. I had written NBC and asked them to renew it so I felt like it was in some small part my fault. Worse they made 6 episodes and canceled it again.


But he _was _James Bond, wasn't he?


----------



## lambertman

He got a second chance down the line; at the time, everybody assumed he’d totally missed out.


----------



## Anubys

randyb359 said:


> I actually felt kinda bad when I found out he had lost out on being James Bond because Remington Steel got renewed. I had written NBC and asked them to renew it so I felt like it was in some small part my fault. Worse they made 6 episodes and canceled it again.


Wasn't this a plot arc for Episodes? the network exec hated Matt LeBlanc so much, he renewed a show just so the actor couldn't get a fantastic new show. Once he lost out on the new gig, he re-cancelled the show


----------



## bicker

lambertman said:


> He got a second chance down the line; at the time, everybody assumed he'd totally missed out.


I think he did miss out though. He could have owned that role and done a dozen films, if he got the job when he was younger.


----------



## laria

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mark Hamill had to turn down Star Wars when Eight Is Enough (for which he did the pilot) got picked up for series.
> 
> Then he injured himself in a car accident (one story is that it happened on the day he found out, because he was so angry), and they had to recast his role on Eight Is Enough....which freed him up for Star Wars.


That sounds like urban legend... Mark Hamill's face was not messed up until Empire Strikes Back. His car accident was in 1977 and Wikipedia says Star Wars started filming in March 1976.

I don't know when the Eight is Enough pilot was shot but it just says, "Hamill sought to get out of his 5-year contract on Eight Is Enough to take the opportunity to star in George Lucas' Star Wars. Lorimar Productions granted his request and the role was re-cast with Grant Goodeve."


----------



## Tony_T

laria said:


> That sounds like urban legend... *Mark Hamill's face was not messed up until Empire Strikes Back*. His car accident was in 1977 and Wikipedia says Star Wars started filming in March 1976.


That's what I remember (and you can see the difference from IV to V)


----------



## ADG

Any information about cancelled or renewed shows?


----------



## Tony_T

ADG said:


> Any information about cancelled or renewed shows?


'The Simpsons' Renewed For Seasons 31 & 32 By Fox


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> 'The Simpsons' Renewed For Seasons 31 & 32 By Fox


Just the other day I was thinking how crazy it seems that I have been watching a show for 30 years - and this is the one.


----------



## lambertman

This Is Us renewed for three more seasons. That’s through spring 2022.


----------



## realityboy

Whiskey Cavalier Cancelled at ABC


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> Whiskey Cavalier Cancelled at ABC


I have 8 unwatched, with the cancellation, I'll free up some space.


----------



## realityboy

Tony_T said:


> I have 8 unwatched, with the cancellation, I'll free up some space.


I barely started it. I've only seen the first episode.

Edit: It is being shopped around so a miraculous renewal is a possibility. It happened several times last year.


----------



## series5orpremier

realityboy said:


> Whiskey Cavalier Cancelled at ABC


Now Lauren Cohan has time for something else.


----------



## Mikeguy

realityboy said:


> Edit: It is being shopped around so a miraculous renewal is a possibility. It happened several times last year.


I can_ definitely_ see this getting picked up by another network such as Fox.


----------



## Mikeguy

lambertman said:


> This Is Us renewed for three more seasons. That's through spring 2022.


Wow--_three_ seasons! A far stretch in the life of Chrissy Metz.


----------



## laria

realityboy said:


> I barely started it. I've only seen the first episode.
> 
> Edit: It is being shopped around so a miraculous renewal is a possibility. It happened several times last year.


I watched the first 4 or 5... I really enjoyed the first couple but then the shine started wearing off and now I have a bunch on there unwatched.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Any word on Abby's?

With all the shows I reallly liked this season getting the axe, I was hoping this would to, to balance it out a bit  ( All in fun, for those who like it)..
Tho ratings have dropped every airing.


----------



## realityboy

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Any word on Abby's?
> 
> With all the shows I reallly liked this season getting the axe, I was hoping this would to, to balance it out a bit  ( All in fun, for those who like it)..
> Tho ratings have dropped every airing.


NBC said no decision has been made on Abby's or the other midseason shows.


----------



## JTAnderson

Seth MacFarlane's (parody) Twitter response to The Orville being renewed cannot be linked here.


----------



## madscientist

I'm very slightly bummed about Whiskey Cavalier. The last 3 episodes or so have been a bit fun. I'm not sure if I just lowered my expectations enough to enjoy it, or if they managed to find a rhythm. Oh well.


----------



## bicker

realityboy said:


> Whiskey Cavalier Cancelled at ABC


That hurts. None of the other renewals or cancellations were interesting to me in the slightest - this one is sad.

Of course, perhaps it means Cohen ends up back on TWD...


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> I can_ definitely_ see this getting picked up by another network such as Fox.


Meh, why? Ratings were not great and the show was not great either. Likable actors though. It was Grey's Anatomy for the spy genre. Better the cast gets better roles in better series.


----------



## nyny523

I like "For the People". It was finally starting to hit it's stride.

So far, it's the only show that I am sad to see go. I don't watch any of the others.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> Meh, why? Ratings were not great and the show was not great either. *Likable actors though.* *It was Grey's Anatomy for the spy genre.* Better the cast gets better roles in better series.


See the above, as well as the quality of the show. It all seems right up there with other Fox shows (which I don't watch). Of course, I agree: I'd rather a better show.


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> See the above, as well as the quality of the show. It all seems right up there with other Fox shows (which I don't watch). Of course, I agree: I'd rather a better show.


It is was on ABC, not Fox. For my tastes too much worthless flirting and "will (s)he won't (s)he" stuff. I'm sure some liked that stuff. But i did watch most weeks. Nice eye candy I guess.


----------



## type_g

realityboy said:


> NBC said no decision has been made on Abby's or the other midseason shows.


The thing behind those shows not being renewed such as AP Bio and Abby's is basically that they still have episodes to burn off and it is probably hard to sell advertisement for those shows if the advertisers know the show is canceled.


----------



## vertigo235

JTAnderson said:


> Seth MacFarlane's (parody) Twitter response to The Orville being renewed cannot be linked here.


Apparently a close call, but I'm glad it was renewed, love the show.

'The Orville' will return for a third season on Fox


----------



## Tony_T

type_g said:


> The thing behind those shows not being renewed such as AP Bio and Abby's is basically that they still have episodes to burn off and it is probably hard to sell advertisement for those shows if the advertisers know the show is canceled.


... however, Life in Pieces cancelled with about 9 shows remaining that will be aired.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> *It is was on ABC, not Fox.* For my tastes too much worthless flirting and "will (s)he won't (s)he" stuff. I'm sure some liked that stuff. But i did watch most weeks. Nice eye candy I guess.


Yep, I know--I just meant that its quality matches anything on Fox and I could see it fitting in there.


----------



## Mikeguy

vertigo235 said:


> Apparently a close call, but I'm glad it was renewed, love the show.
> 
> 'The Orville' will return for a third season on Fox


From the article and others, part of the reason being State of California tax credits for television shows. It never occurred to me that California pays/needs to be providing tax credits to television shows.


> In the latest round of California TV tax credits, Seth MacFarlane's space dramedy was approved to receive $15.8 million for a third season, up from the $14.5 million incentive it got for Season 2. _Good Trouble_, a sequel to Freeform's_ The Fosters,_ qualified for a $6.6 million Season 2 credit, up from $4.2 million for Season 1.


'The Orville' & 'Good Trouble' Eye Renewals After Landing Tax Incentives For Future Seasons - Deadline


----------



## series5orpremier

Last Man Standing held back until 2020. Speaking of Seth McFarlane, Bob’s Burgers takes over the Sunday 9pm ET tentpole with Family Guy moving to 9:30pm ET (to appease the Disney suits?).


----------



## trainman

series5orpremier said:


> Speaking of Seth McFarlane, Bob's Burgers takes over the Sunday 9pm ET tentpole with Family Guy moving to 9:30pm ET (to appease the Disney suits?).


Seems like this would have happened even if Disney weren't in the equation -- just the result of them wanting to have an established show at 9:00, and adding a new animated show ("Bless the Harts") that's a bit more family-friendly than "Family Guy" (thus, they're putting it at 8:30 instead of 9:30).


----------



## getbak

Disney has no involvement with the Fox Network (other than now owning the studio that still produces a lot of the network's programming).


----------



## series5orpremier

I get promoting the show set in the King of the Hill universe at 8:30 because it’s new, but they could have just as easily placed Bob’s Burgers at 9:30. It shows a lot of confidence in BB and/or a desire to get the most raunch into the latest time slot. If BB doesn’t outperform Family Guy, or Bless the Harts gets a quick cancellation, they’ll be forced to move Family Guy back to 9.


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> I get promoting the show set in the King of the Hill universe at 8:30 because it's new, but they could have just as easily placed Bob's Burgers at 9:30. It shows a lot of confidence in BB and/or a desire to get the most raunch into the latest time slot. If BB doesn't outperform Family Guy, or Bless the Harts gets a quick cancellation, they'll be forced to move Family Guy back to 9.


If Bless the Harts fails, they have 2 more animated comedies ordered to try out. I don't think they want to end up like this year when they had to run Family Guy at 9pm & 9:30pm.


----------



## smak

type_g said:


> The thing behind those shows not being renewed such as AP Bio and Abby's is basically that they still have episodes to burn off and it is probably hard to sell advertisement for those shows if the advertisers know the show is canceled.


I always feel comedy is comedy. I would watch the rest of those two shows if they were cancelled, but something like Whiskey Cavalier, probably no point.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> I get promoting the show set in the King of the Hill universe at 8:30 because it's new, but they could have just as easily placed Bob's Burgers at 9:30. It shows a lot of confidence in BB and/or a desire to get the most raunch into the latest time slot. If BB doesn't outperform Family Guy, or Bless the Harts gets a quick cancellation, they'll be forced to move Family Guy back to 9.


I think FOX realized that Bob's Burgers is a critical darling and there's a Bob's Burgers movie in the pipeline to be released in summer 2020, so I think they wanted to put BB in a more prominent slot, while FG is long in the tooth and will probably draw the same ratings no matter where they put it, simply because it's got its loyal fans and isn't likely bringing in anyone new at this point.


----------



## series5orpremier

Did not know about the movie. Interesting. I see a Simpsons 2 movie and live action Family Guy movie are also in development but apparently not as far along in the pipeline.


----------



## Steveknj

smak said:


> I always feel comedy is comedy. I would watch the rest of those two shows if they were cancelled, but something like Whiskey Cavalier, probably no point.
> 
> -smak-


I'll watch any show that's cancelled that I've already established I like, or that I've wanted to see and saved up episodes. Probably least likely to watch though would be something serialized, but even those I've watched. I figure, if I liked them, why just delete them? If there's a few episodes left, then that's a couple of hours of enjoyment. if it's something I planned to watch, I'll still give one or two episodes a shot and see if I was right. If it's something I was on the fence about, I probably won't bother. Whiskey Cavalier is one of those fence series that if it got cancelled I wouldn't bother continuing to watch.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> I get promoting the show set in the King of the Hill universe at 8:30 because it's new, but they could have just as easily placed Bob's Burgers at 9:30. It shows a lot of confidence in BB and/or a desire to get the most raunch into the latest time slot. If BB doesn't outperform Family Guy, or Bless the Harts gets a quick cancellation, they'll be forced to move Family Guy back to 9.


Fox usually doesn't pull shows early - _Rel_ lasted its full run even with dismal ratings. _Bless the Harts_ has only a 13-episode order, and will be replaced by _Duncanville_ in midseason, probably at the end of January. Meanwhile, I wouldn't be surprised if _Family Guy_ ends up with new episodes on TBS (like _American Dad_) or Cartoon Network after next season, especially if it can be "edgier" that way.


----------



## sharkster

That Don Guy said:


> Fox usually doesn't pull shows early - _Rel_ lasted its full run even with dismal ratings. _Bless the Harts_ has only a 13-episode order, and will be replaced by _Duncanville_ in midseason, probably at the end of January. Meanwhile, I wouldn't be surprised if _Family Guy_ ends up with new episodes on TBS (like _American Dad_) or Cartoon Network after next season, especially if it can be "edgier" that way.


Yeah, I keep expecting them to drop Family Guy and have it go with American Dad. It seems like it, as well as American Dad, has fewer and fewer episodes per season.


----------



## realityboy

That Don Guy said:


> Fox usually doesn't pull shows early - _Rel_ lasted its full run even with dismal ratings. _Bless the Harts_ has only a 13-episode order, and will be replaced by _Duncanville_ in midseason, probably at the end of January. Meanwhile, I wouldn't be surprised if _Family Guy_ ends up with new episodes on TBS (like _American Dad_) or Cartoon Network after next season, especially if it can be "edgier" that way.


Cartoon Network is eventually losing Family Guy. If we get new episodes on basic cable, it'll likely be FX or another Disney owner channel.

FX Networks Nabs Off-Network Rights To 'Family Guy' & 'Bob's Burgers'; FXX To Share 'Family Guy' With Freeform - Deadline


----------



## realityboy

series5orpremier said:


> Last Man Standing held back until 2020. Speaking of Seth McFarlane, Bob's Burgers takes over the Sunday 9pm ET tentpole with Family Guy moving to 9:30pm ET (to appease the Disney suits?).


Thursdays after football wraps up.

'Last Man Standing' To Move To Thursday After Football - Deadline


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mark Hamill had to turn down Star Wars when Eight Is Enough (for which he did the pilot) got picked up for series.
> 
> Then he injured himself in a car accident (one story is that it happened on the day he found out, because he was so angry), and they had to recast his role on Eight Is Enough....which freed him up for Star Wars.


So this is a DIFFERENT accident than mentioned on wikipedia? The accident mentioned there is between the first two films, which is what I remembered... which is why I thought they had to add the scene at the beginning of Empire where he gets injured.. (but that last part might be myth.)


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> I have 8 unwatched, with the cancellation, I'll free up some space.


well, I'll still watch mine.. I have a whole bunch too..

Though I did start re-watching Manifest again because a bunch of (not all of the rest of) episodes showed up as Expiring on Hulu.. (and somehow I am actually more into it than I was before, weird..)


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> ... however, Life in Pieces cancelled with about 9 shows remaining that will be aired.


Move your OP to the TOP of the list and change to all channels/new & reruns (just in case OAD gets messed up somehow).. At least the moving to the top part of the scheme has I *think* helped catch burnoffs during summer months in the past. (Plus it makes the OPs easier to find later to kill off, though I probably have *tens* I should kill off now, not all at the top of my list.)


----------



## Tony_T

Manifest at least was renewed (though I gave up on that one)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> So this is a DIFFERENT accident than mentioned on wikipedia? The accident mentioned there is between the first two films, which is what I remembered... which is why I thought they had to add the scene at the beginning of Empire where he gets injured.. (but that last part might be myth.)


I read this story way, way back in the day...I can't be sure, but I suspect it would have been 1983-84, when I worked at a newsstand and read a lot of magazines. It was probably in People or some such. But I remember very clearly that it said a car accident got him out of his Eight Is Enough contract.

So I'm not sure if there was a second accident, or if they were conflating stories...


----------



## trainman

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I keep expecting them to drop Family Guy and have it go with American Dad. It seems like it, as well as American Dad, has fewer and fewer episodes per season.


This most recent "Family Guy" season had 20 episodes, which is fairly consistent with past seasons. "American Dad" just started a new 22-episode season in the middle of April (but has been running new episodes since February -- those were technically holdovers from the previous season).


----------



## sharkster

trainman said:


> This most recent "Family Guy" season had 20 episodes, which is fairly consistent with past seasons. "American Dad" just started a new 22-episode season in the middle of April (but has been running new episodes since February -- those were technically holdovers from the previous season).


Thanks for the info! I think my problem is that time just flies by for me lately. I will watch a show and the next thing I know it's 'season finale' and I'm thinking 'wait a minute - the season just began!'. D'oh!


----------



## tim1724

Mikeguy said:


> It never occurred to me that California pays/needs to be providing tax credits to television shows.


After Georgia, New York, and other states started handing out tax breaks a lot of movies and TV shows started moving away. And of course a ton of production shifted to Canada. So California felt it necessary to do something to get shows back.


----------



## MikeMar

NashGuy said:


> I'm finding fewer and fewer series worth watching on broadcast TV (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and The CW). Lost was one of my all-time favorite shows but I don't think I've found a single hourlong series since it that I've found worth sticking with. I don't really even bother sampling them any more as I know it'll just turn out to be a waste of time. And with dramas that have very serialized storylines and often end seasons on a cliffhanger, you run a high risk of the network pulling the rug out from under you and not renewing the show, so you never find out what happens. That was the case with The Last Man on Earth, which was a comedy but not purely so.
> 
> Over the last few years, I pretty much just turn to the networks for half-hour comedies. But even those are getting fewer and fewer.
> 
> Last year, Fox cancelled The Last Man on Earth and The Mick, both of which I loved, and NBC cancelled Great News, which I liked OK.
> 
> And just yesterday, ABC cancelled my favorite new show The Kids Are Alright, while CBS cancelled Life in Pieces and NBC cancelled Trial & Error.
> 
> Those are all series that I faithfully watched (except Great News, which I mostly streamed weeks or months later).
> 
> At this point, the ONLY non-news/talk shows that I watch on broadcast TV are:
> 
> 
> The Goldbergs (ABC)
> Superstore (NBC)
> The Masked Singer (Fox)
> I've also tuned in for bits of American Idol but largely as background noise. I wouldn't care if it's cancelled.
> 
> And that's it. After this season of Life in Pieces wraps up, nothing at all on CBS or The CW. And, TBH, The Goldbergs is wearing a little thin. I'm several episodes behind this season and not sure I'll stick with it past next season (when it probably ought to conclude). I may tune in to see the series finale of Modern Family a year from now but I stopped actively watching it over a year ago.


Now that Gotham is done and once BBT is done and Life in Pieces is done, I can't think of a SINGLE broadcast TV show I watch

Oh wait, Bob's Burgers, that's it!


----------



## Mikeguy

tim1724 said:


> After Georgia, New York, and other states started handing out tax breaks a lot of movies and TV shows started moving away. And of course a ton of production shifted to Canada. So California felt it necessary to do something to get shows back.


Yep, that occurred to me--needing to make your own bribes to keep things in-state, especially for a more expensive California when having to compete with Georgia and Vancouver. But Georgia may be making competition easier, with its recent development.


----------



## NashGuy

MikeMar said:


> Now that Gotham is done and once BBT is done and Life in Pieces is done, I can't think of a SINGLE broadcast TV show I watch
> 
> Oh wait, Bob's Burgers, that's it!


Actually, I forgot about Saturday Night Live. I still watch it too sometimes.

At any rate, it's getting to the point where I don't see a whole lot of value any more in an OTA DVR to record stuff from the broadcast networks because there's just less and less there worth watching, for me anyway...


----------



## series5orpremier

I havn’t followed American Housewife since season one but with it’s new time slot and relative lack of competition I might get back into it next fall.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> I havn't followed American Housewife since season one but with it's new time slot and relative lack of competition I might get back into it next fall.


We still enjoy it. I have a DVR, I couldn't tell you what timeslot half the shows I record or in.


----------



## andyw715

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, that occurred to me--needing to make your own bribes to keep things in-state, especially for a more expensive California when having to compete with Georgia and Vancouver. But Georgia may be making competition easier, with its recent development.


Here in Wilmington, NC we were once the "Hollywood of the East" fueled by tax incentives. Those have since dwindled away and so has the volume of productions.

You can follow the decline here
TV
Television Filmed in Wilmington, NC
Movies
Movies Filmed in Wilmington, NC
Other
Commercials & Stills Filmed in Wilmington, NC


----------



## cannonz

Steveknj said:


> We still enjoy it. I have a DVR, I couldn't tell you what timeslot half the shows I record or in.


 It hasn't been as good lately but looks like they got rid of mother in law she was dragging it down, maybe next season will be better.


----------



## Steveknj

cannonz said:


> It hasn't been as good lately but looks like they got rid of mother in law she was dragging it down, maybe next season will be better.


Yeah I didn't like the character and not a fan of the actress. Only thing I ever liked Wendie Malick in was Dream On. But I like the family dynamic generally. Although, the younger daughter has gone from quirky to more of a know it all. This is a common TV trope these days, the sassy pre-teen girl, who cracks wise and seems more mature than her actual age.


----------



## laria

I'm so far behind on American Housewife that I haven't even gotten to the mother in law yet.  I think I am still in season 1 somewhere... there are over 50 episodes on my TiVo. It's something I used to watch in the summer to kill time, so I don't go through them very fast.


----------



## That Don Guy

Rick & Morty Season 4 starts in November

Pass the Szechuan sauce


----------



## sharkster

I like Wendie Malick. I didn't know they cut her character. I was hoping the character would stay.


----------



## Mikeguy

laria said:


> I'm so far behind on American Housewife that I haven't even gotten to the mother in law yet.  I think I am still in season 1 somewhere... there are over 50 episodes on my TiVo. It's something I used to watch in the summer to kill time, so I don't go through them very fast.


Egads--what a marathon for you!


----------



## PJO1966

I couldn't stand American Housewife. As much as I like Diedrich Bader, I really couldn't handle Katy Mixon or her character.


----------



## laria

I didn't used to like Katy Mixon at first in Mike & Molly, but she grew on me, so that's probably why I don't mind her as much in American Housewife.


----------



## series5orpremier

Snowpiercer moved from TNT to TBS and renewed for season 2. Oh yeah, season 1 doesn’t premiere until Spring 2020.


----------



## tlc

series5orpremier said:


> Snowpiercer moved from TNT to TBS and renewed for season 2. Oh yeah, season 1 doesn't premiere until Spring 2020.


A TV show from that?! So, what? They're on the train forever, building to one big rebellion attempt each season? That has to fail or the show is over?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tlc said:


> A TV show from that?! So, what? They're on the train forever, building to one big rebellion attempt each season? That has to fail or the show is over?


There were four graphic novels, so if they do one per season...


----------



## Tony_T

Best part was seeing palm trees in Westport


----------



## scooterboy

lambertman said:


> Also, The Kids Are Alright is cancelled.





type_g said:


> Man with a Plan renewed


Ok, it's official. We're living in Bizarro World.


----------



## realityboy

'The Tick' Canceled By Amazon After Two Seasons - Deadline


----------



## Steveknj

scooterboy said:


> Ok, it's official. We're living in Bizarro World.


Well I like both  Different style shows, but for a typical family old school sitcom Man with a Plan is pretty good. If that's not your thing, then yeah, it seems strange it would be renewed.


----------



## Tony_T

I really believe the problem with TKAA was the title.
"Irish_ish_" would have had more viewers


----------



## JYoung

realityboy said:


> 'The Tick' Canceled By Amazon After Two Seasons - Deadline


Noooooooooooooo!

I just finished Season 2 the other day and loved it.


----------



## tim1724

JYoung said:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> 
> I just finished Season 2 the other day and loved it.


Me too.

They're shopping it around and I suppose it could get picked up, but I'm not sure where else it would fit. Perhaps syfy if they're looking for something funny.


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> Snowpiercer moved from TNT to TBS and renewed for season 2. Oh yeah, season 1 doesn't premiere until Spring 2020.


Was about to ask if it was any good and then saw it hasn't started yet


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## MikeMar

Well guess I finally should watch Season 2!


----------



## Mikeguy

Oooh, it looks like there's a futurist scifi feel to it! :thumbsup: (I never was a big scifi historical sort.)


----------



## Allanon

_Humans_ has been canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> _Humans_ has been canceled.


Awwww, bummer.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yeah, that's a big bummer. Does that mean there wasn't another season in production all this time? It's been nearly a year since S3 started airing. If they weren't going to renew it, it seems like that would have been known before now.

I do love that in the creator's statement, he said to the fans, "Thank you so much for . . . never setting up a petition to make us redo something."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I do love that in the creator's statement, he said to the fans, "Thank you so much for . . . never setting up a petition to make us redo something."


Isn't that kind of a humblebrag?


----------



## Allanon

I was reading the #humans Twitter page and found that they just made a Chinese version of Humans that has 50 episodes.

Drama: Humans - ChineseDrama.info


----------



## TonyD79

Allanon said:


> _Humans_ has been canceled.


Darn. Nice little show.


----------



## mrizzo80

I really thought ABC or Hulu would show interest in _Life in Pieces_. I'm not seeing anything along those lines. Maybe the economics of a show going into season five are just too much.


----------



## Craigbob

realityboy said:


> 'The Tick' Canceled By Amazon After Two Seasons - Deadline





Allanon said:


> _Humans_ has been canceled.


Damn. I liked both of these.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> _Humans_ has been canceled.


I'm sad to see that news. I really enjoyed Humans, and it got rave reviews ranking it far above Westworld.

And - spoilers alert - a certain headline writer clearly hasn't watched season three yet. Maybe they'll fix this, but right now Vulture says "AMC Cancels Humans, Freeing Up Gemma Chan To Star In Your Movies".

(I'm sorry Laura, I don't understand the question.)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> I was reading the #humans Twitter page and found that they just made a Chinese version of Humans that has 50 episodes.
> 
> Drama: Humans - ChineseDrama.info


That would be cool... except this version looks more like a soap opera than a story pondering bigger questions...

This trailer has English subtitles:


----------



## Allanon

Here is another trailer that doesn't look like a soup opera:


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> Here is another trailer that doesn't look like a soup opera:


Yes that's better, thanks. Their marketeers clearly targeted different trailers at various Chinese market segments. I'll refrain from further commenting on which segments, or picking this one apart too. I've watched way too much Chinese TV over the decades while working on my Mandarin...


----------



## Mikeguy

Allanon said:


> I was reading the #humans Twitter page and found that they just made a Chinese version of Humans that has 50 episodes.
> 
> Drama: Humans - ChineseDrama.info


Is it affected by the tariffs?


----------



## realityboy

'Whiskey Cavalier': ABC Explores Bringing Back Canceled Series For Season 2 - Deadline


----------



## bicker

Despite really liking the series, I wasn't as annoyed about the cancellation as I about about this indecisiveness.


----------



## Howie

For lack of a better place to put this ...YooHoo, Elementary is coming back for season 7 tonight. I thought it had gone by the wayside for good. I'm pleased.


----------



## Howie

And now I see the thread for it.


----------



## jlb

I keep coming back hoping for a miracle that Travelers had been picked up by another network......


----------



## hapster85

jlb said:


> I keep coming back hoping for a miracle that Travelers had been picked up by another network......


Yeah, I was disappointed about the cancellation too. But at least it did end with some closure.


----------



## PJO1966

The full list of network shows coming, staying, and going...

2019 Fall TV renewals, cancelations, orders: Complete list | Hypable


----------



## Craigbob

PJO1966 said:


> The full list of network shows coming, staying, and going...
> 
> 2019 Fall TV renewals, cancelations, orders: Complete list | Hypable


Based on this list I currently watch only 7 network shows (Not counting Gotham and BBT that just ended). One is going away (Elementary), and I may pickup 1 or two others this season. Most of my stuff is now either streaming or on higher "cable channels" like AMC, Bravo etc... I find that astounding.


----------



## realityboy

And it's over.

'Whiskey Cavalier' "Fully And Finally Canceled" After Brief Review By ABC - Deadline


----------



## getbak

AP Bio cancelled at NBC:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132112799419604994


----------



## photoshopgrl

getbak said:


> AP Bio cancelled at NBC:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132112799419604994


Figures, I just started watching this show. Maybe Netflix can pick it up?


----------



## Tony_T

I liked A.P. Bio, but it was better in S1


----------



## Tony_T

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128737034443554817


----------



## lambertman

Marvel's Jessica Jones: Dark final season hits Netflix June 14


----------



## tivotvaddict

One more year of Amazing Race, though a bit of a wait for it

Season 32 Amazing Race


----------



## spartanstew

That's the last one?


----------



## Regina

Tony_T said:


> I liked A.P. Bio, but it was better in S1


I agree-Jack is much less of an ******* this year-that was all the fun!


----------



## lambertman

spartanstew said:


> That's the last one?


We don't know that yet.


----------



## laria

I think he meant it in the sense of "we don't need to wonder if there's going to be one next year... there's at least one more and they've already filmed it"


----------



## Steveknj

tivotvaddict said:


> One more year of Amazing Race, though a bit of a wait for it
> 
> Season 32 Amazing Race


Actually it didn't premiere this year until what, late April, early May? By midseason next year, does that mean January (2020)? that's actually better than the gap between this year and last I think.


----------



## DancnDude

They schedule it between seasons of Survivor next season. But if they end up having to cancel a show because it bombs, there's a chance this could be used as a fill-in since it's already filmed and ready to go.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DancnDude said:


> They schedule it between seasons of Survivor next season. But if they end up having to cancel a show because it bombs, there's a chance this could be used as a fill-in since it's already filmed and ready to go.


They scheduled it to fill Survivor's slot in December/January for Season 30 in the winter of 2017-2018. But that's not how they scheduled the current season and according to the link above, that's not the current plan for Season 32 next year.


----------



## robojerk

If I had to pick between Twilight Zone or Electric Dreams to be picked up for S2, I'd say TZ is better. Neither are as good as Black Mirror and the themes/plots feel dated or not relevant as much for today.


----------



## Family

CBS had an interesting strategy with Amazing Race. They only ran it twice over three years and it's audience stayed the same, while the rest of network TV dropped.

It went from cancellation numbers to a solid fill in.


----------



## photoshopgrl

robojerk said:


> If I had to pick between Twilight Zone or Electric Dreams to be picked up for S2, I'd say TZ is better. Neither are as good as Black Mirror and the themes/plots feel dated or not relevant as much for today.


Really? I quite liked Electric Dreams but I haven't yet checked out TZ.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Really? I quite liked Electric Dreams but I haven't yet checked out TZ.


Yeah, ED ranged from OK to really good, but nothing I've heard about TZ makes me want to watch it (both because I'm not a Jordan Peele fan, and because even some people who ARE Jordan Peele fans don't seem to like it very much).


----------



## dswallow

robojerk said:


> If I had to pick between Twilight Zone or Electric Dreams to be picked up for S2, I'd say TZ is better. Neither are as good as Black Mirror and the themes/plots feel dated or not relevant as much for today.


If I had to pick, I'd suggest neither, and that they should just rerun something like "Malcolm in the Middle" or "Carnivale" or "Odyssey 5". Something involving creativity expressed well.


----------



## robojerk

photoshopgrl said:


> Really? I quite liked Electric Dreams but I haven't yet checked out TZ.


I think the TZ episodes are okay at best but they feel like classic TZ episodes. I thought the ED ranged from meh to okay.


----------



## mattack

I've only seen the 20000 feet one so far. (Shatner airplane in orig, was also done in the 80s movie). I thought it was definitely entertaining enough to watch, and I'll check out others. Won't spoil anything.


----------



## jacobp

I've watched every episode of the new Twilight Zone. And each one is progressively worse than the one before. I keep watching because I keep hoping the next one will be the good one. I cannot believe they renewed this insult to Rod Serling.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> I've only seen the 20000 feet one so far. (Shatner airplane in orig, was also done in the 80s movie).


People keep comparing those two episodes, but I think


Spoiler



the book (or in this case, podcast) that describes events as they're happening is a whole different story, that's (also) been done a few times.


----------



## lambertman

'The Village,' 'The Enemy Within,' and 'Abby's' canceled after one season by NBC


----------



## tivotvaddict

lambertman said:


> 'The Village,' 'The Enemy Within,' and 'Abby's' canceled after one season by NBC


Maybe network TV just needs to move to the streaming model. No shows would ever get cancelled, they'd be introduced for a season, might get renewed for another, and so on. Shows would need to adapt to have some sort of closure at the end of each season, plus lay groundwork in case they get picked up.


----------



## spartanstew

lambertman said:


> 'The Village,' 'The Enemy Within,' and 'Abby's' canceled after one season by NBC


I hadn't watched any of The Village or Abby's yet. Guess this is a good time to dump them.


----------



## Mikeguy

spartanstew said:


> I hadn't watched any of The Village or Abby's yet. Guess this is a good time to dump them.


Abby's is just fine as a standalone single-season series (to the extent you like it, at least).


----------



## BrettStah

tivotvaddict said:


> Maybe network TV just needs to move to the streaming model. No shows would ever get cancelled, they'd be introduced for a season, might get renewed for another, and so on. Shows would need to adapt to have some sort of closure at the end of each season, plus lay groundwork in case they get picked up.


I don't understand that suggestion. If they "might get renewed", that implies they might not be renewed, right? That's the same as being cancelled, effectively.


----------



## astrohip

lambertman said:


> 'The Village,' 'The Enemy Within,' and 'Abby's' canceled after one season by NBC


I thought Abby's was cancelled a couple weeks ago?


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> I don't understand that suggestion. If they "might get renewed", that implies they might not be renewed, right? That's the same as being cancelled, effectively.


yeah, people keep complaining that netflix shows keep getting cancelled after 3 seasons.


----------



## mattack

wmcbrine said:


> People keep comparing those two episodes, but I think
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the book (or in this case, podcast) that describes events as they're happening is a whole different story, that's (also) been done a few times.


I get your spoilered point.. but the NAME is derivative (adding 10K feet IIRC) from the original.. and isn't he a somewhat nervous flier?

so maybe it's more accurate to say it's sort of a combo of multiple previous eps.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

The Village was ok, Enemy Within was ok, Abby's no surprise there.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I thought Abby's was cancelled a couple weeks ago?


There were two episodes on last night. It kinda grew on me, once I got past the stupidity of the premise, it was quite funny at times.

I liked The Enemy Within, but it was just too similar to The Blacklist and Blindspot that the shows would start to meld together in my mind. Oh well, plenty else to watch.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> I thought Abby's was cancelled a couple weeks ago?
> 
> 
> Steveknj said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two episodes on last night.
Click to expand...

I understand it was still burning off episodes, but for some reason, I thought I heard it was already cancelled. Like Life In Pieces, still airing, but not renewed.


----------



## realityboy

astrohip said:


> I understand it was still burning off episodes, but for some reason, I thought I heard it was already cancelled. Like Life In Pieces, still airing, but not renewed.


At upfronts, NBC was still undecided on all their mid season shows. (Or at least that's what they said since they were still airing)


----------



## TAsunder

mattack said:


> yeah, people keep complaining that netflix shows keep getting cancelled after 3 seasons.


It seems to apply to netflix originals where they structure the residuals in a way that makes them more costly after 3 seasons. If they pick up an existing show, I wonder if they don't structure it differently.


----------



## MikeMar

mattack said:


> yeah, people keep complaining that netflix shows keep getting cancelled after 3 seasons.





TAsunder said:


> It seems to apply to netflix originals where they structure the residuals in a way that makes them more costly after 3 seasons. If they pick up an existing show, I wonder if they don't structure it differently.


Yeah what I heard isn't just the cost but that after 3 or 4 seasons they don't really get NEW subscribers for the show
So unlike ad driven TV, it's really a law of diminishing returns for them.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeMar said:


> Yeah what I heard isn't just the cost but that after 3 or 4 seasons they don't really get NEW subscribers for the show
> So unlike ad driven TV, it's really a law of diminishing returns for them.


That seems shortsighted. If they've got a good show that gets lots of buzz, having 100+ episodes in their library will pay dividends for many years. Future viewers might be less likely to start a show if they know it didn't make it past three seasons and never reached its full potential.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> That seems shortsighted. If they've got a good show that gets lots of buzz, having 100+ episodes in their library will pay dividends for many years. Future viewers might be less likely to start a show if they know it didn't make it past three seasons and never reached its full potential.


Just from a traditional TV standpoint, For years I didn't subscribe to HBO. But coworkers at a new job would endlessly talk about The Sopranos, and eventually I subscribed and had to catch up via DVD (heck, it might have been VHS tapes back then!). The concept should still work here. But, I can see where most of the buzz for a show is during the first year and it's possible that they are finding that most new subs are joining for other content and THEN discovering these older shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Just from a traditional TV standpoint, For years I didn't subscribe to HBO. But coworkers at a new job would endlessly talk about The Sopranos, and eventually I subscribed and had to catch up via DVD (heck, it might have been VHS tapes back then!). The concept should still work here. But, I can see where most of the buzz for a show is during the first year and it's possible that they are finding that most new subs are joining for other content and THEN discovering these older shows.


Shows becoming popular due to water cooler buzz is a thing of the past, IMO. Now that most shows are available to watch anytime, anywhere, it's going to be much more common for a big chunk of the viewers to watch the show much later than when it was originally released. And obviously that's going to be greater depending on the quality of the show. How many people have seen Breaking Bad compared to how many were watching live in the first couple seasons? How many people were watching GoT at the end vs those who have been watching since S1? The ability to catch up later is allowing shows that may have had a slower start to gain traction down the road, whereas in previous times, that slow-starting show just got canceled and never had the chance to gain momentum.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> That seems shortsighted. If they've got a good show that gets lots of buzz, having 100+ episodes in their library will pay dividends for many years. Future viewers might be less likely to start a show if they know it didn't make it past three seasons and never reached its full potential.


I suspect they have crunched the numbers and figured out what their sweet spot is...

And let's face it, these days three years is a pretty good run.


----------



## TAsunder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect they have crunched the numbers and figured out what their sweet spot is...
> 
> And let's face it, these days three years is a pretty good run.


Is it their sweet spot or just the amount of leash they'll give shows to see how they perform? Or are those the same thing?


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect they have crunched the numbers and figured out what their sweet spot is...
> 
> And let's face it, these days three years is a pretty good run.


Don't ever assume someone actually knows what they are doing. Lots of bad decisions in business. This is the company that basically throws everything against the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## bicker

TonyD79 said:


> Don't ever assume someone actually knows what they are doing. Lots of bad decisions in business.


By the same token, don't ever assume that someone _else _actually knows better. Lots of incredibly bad second-guessing in business, especially from the sidelines.


----------



## Family

TAsunder said:


> It seems to apply to netflix originals where they structure the residuals in a way that makes them more costly after 3 seasons. If they pick up an existing show, I wonder if they don't structure it differently.





DevdogAZ said:


> That seems shortsighted. If they've got a good show that gets lots of buzz, having 100+ episodes in their library will pay dividends for many years. Future viewers might be less likely to start a show if they know it didn't make it past three seasons and never reached its full potential.





TonyD79 said:


> Don't ever assume someone actually knows what they are doing. Lots of bad decisions in business. This is the company that basically throws everything against the wall to see what sticks.





bicker said:


> By the same token, don't ever assume that someone _else _actually knows better. Lots of incredibly bad second-guessing in business, especially from the sidelines.


Don't assume their business model isn't to bring old favorites back after a hiatus.

This would be a great way to return subscribers who have left. Don't wear out a premise, leave the viewer wanting more, and have an enormous pool of hits in their shadow pool for new releases in future seasons.

Seems like a winning strategy for their business model.


----------



## hapster85

Family said:


> Don't assume their business model isn't to bring old favorites back after a hiatus.
> 
> This would be a great way to return subscribers who have left. Don't wear out a premise, leave the viewer wanting more, and have an enormous pool of hits in their shadow pool for new releases in future seasons.
> 
> Seems like a winning strategy for their business model.


The cancellation of a show is more than simply going on hiatus, extended or otherwise. It means releasing those involved from contacts. Those actors, directors, producers, etc don't sit around waiting to see if it's "for real", they go on to find other projects.

Not to mention that luring viewers back after the buzz has waned is no trivial task either. There are exceptions, of course, but most shows don't have the kind of staying power to make a strategy like that work.

Netflix doesn't release viewer numbers, but it's reasonable to assume that they assess the continued viability of a show just like any other network. If the numbers weren't there while it was in production, they definitely aren't going to be there after a cancellation and years later resurrection.


----------



## wprager

How far back do I have to go to figure out what you are talking about?


----------



## WO312

wprager said:


> How far back do I have to go to figure out what you are talking about?


7 years, 5 months, and 8 days.


----------



## MikeCC

WO312 said:


> 7 years, 5 months, and 8 days.


And eleven hours.


----------



## Family

hapster85 said:


> The cancellation of a show is more than simply going on hiatus, extended or otherwise. It means releasing those involved from contacts. Those actors, directors, producers, etc don't sit around waiting to see if it's "for real", they go on to find other projects.
> 
> Not to mention that luring viewers back after the buzz has waned is no trivial task either. There are exceptions, of course, but most shows don't have the kind of staying power to make a strategy like that work.
> 
> Netflix doesn't release viewer numbers, but it's reasonable to assume that they assess the continued viability of a show just like any other network. If the numbers weren't there while it was in production, they definitely aren't going to be there after a cancellation and years later resurrection.


Netflix owns the shows, right?

Look what is going on. The Roseanne reboot was so popular that it was renewed without Roseanne, after being one of the most watched series on network TV that year. CBS has launched their video stream with reboots as the main attraction. There's still Star Wars movies, Star Trek reboots, and Curb Your Enthusiasm continues to be a cornerstone for HBO. Yes there are Murphy Brown failures, but many new ideas are duds too. Reality is in most cases the audience, in fact, decreases as a series gets older. How many successes do you need to see to realize that in many examples the audience will increase after some time off, and Netflix might see this as a strategy.

Actors, writers, to other projects? No issue. Netflix will likely get many of these aging stars with less options back cheaper after several years, plus they have become such a huge employer that many leads will continue to show up on other Netflix series anyway. Netflix will own a large database of three year canceled shows, so they can wait out any series that would be too expensive at the time. Fans will be calling on them to return their favorite show once it is evident what they are doing. They can even run voting contests among a few choices.

You are thinking like old TV. And I might be out of my mind, but this would be my strategy if I were Netflix.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Family said:


> Netflix owns the shows, right?
> 
> Look what is going on. The Roseanne reboot was so popular that it was renewed without Roseanne, after being one of the most watched series on network TV that year. CBS has launched their video stream with reboots as the main attraction. There's still Star Wars movies, Star Trek reboots, and Curb Your Enthusiasm continues to be a cornerstone for HBO. Yes there are Murphy Brown failures, but many new ideas are duds too. Reality is in most cases the audience, in fact, decreases as a series gets older. How many successes do you need to see to realize that in many examples the audience will increase after some time off, and Netflix might see this as a strategy.
> 
> Actors, writers, to other projects? No issue. Netflix will likely get many of these aging stars with less options back cheaper after several years, plus they have become such a huge employer that many leads will continue to show up on other Netflix series anyway. Netflix will own a large database of three year canceled shows, so they can wait out any series that would be too expensive at the time. Fans will be calling on them to return their favorite show once it is evident what they are doing. They can even run voting contests among a few choices.
> 
> You are thinking like old TV. And I might be out of my mind, but this would be my strategy if I were Netflix.


I think you're out of your mind. No way does Netflix cancel a show that they feel is popular and viable, simply because that would allow them to reboot it several years later. That's not how business works. They're a publicly-traded company and they have to worry about the financials for the current and next quarter, not what may or may not be possible in 5-10 years.


----------



## dswallow

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you're out of your mind. No way does Netflix cancel a show that they feel is popular and viable, simply because that would allow them to reboot it several years later. That's not how business works. They're a publicly-traded company and they have to worry about the financials for the current and next quarter, not what may or may not be possible in 5-10 years.


Technically a company chooses to be short-sighted and focus on short-term financial returns. They don't have to be short-sighted.


----------



## bicker

dswallow said:


> Technically a company chooses to be short-sighted and focus on short-term financial returns. They don't have to be short-sighted.


What some anonymous fans on an online forum might choose to classify as, "focusing on short-term financial returns," itself, need not necessarily be short-sighted. There are many reasons why a business would make the choices they make, and like I said above, there is lots of incredibly bad second-guessing in business, especially from the sidelines. This thread is an excellent resource for understanding what's coming and going, but notsomuch for "why?" That would require loads of inside information, but more importantly, would require caring more about what's best for the business than what's best for us viewers.


----------



## ADG

Any word about shows canceled, renewed or ending?


----------



## wmcbrine

Family said:


> I might be out of my mind


QFT


----------



## JTAnderson

ADG said:


> Any word about shows canceled, renewed or ending?


I think that is on hiatus.


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:


> Technically a company chooses to be short-sighted and focus on short-term financial returns. They don't have to be short-sighted.


I could go on and on about that. It's a problem we have with our society in general and business in particular that we look for short term satisfaction rather than long term sustenance. I think most CEOs think that they will maximize profits now, because there's always the chance they will be gone by the time whatever they do now fails and it will be someone else's problem, especially with the golden parachutes given now.


----------



## Wil

bicker said:


> By the same token, don't ever assume that someone _else _actually knows better.


In my experience of a lifetime as a consultant with many large businesses and close secondary experience with hundreds, any binary decisions closer than 55-45 would be better made by coin flip than top management. It's pressure, I think; sometimes more needing not to fail than really motivated to win. Later in life I began to consider maybe death wish is the driver of consistently unsuccessful close decisions.


----------



## Steveknj

Wil said:


> In my experience of a lifetime as a consultant with many large businesses and close secondary experience with hundreds, any binary decisions closer than 55-45 would be better made by coin flip than top management. It's pressure, I think; sometimes more needing not to fail than really motivated to win. Later in life I began to consider maybe death wish is the driver of consistently unsuccessful close decisions.


I wonder if that's just a maturity curve in the business world. When businesses are new and especially groundbreaking, risks, sometimes big risks are part of the process. Expectations to make huge sums of money are just not there yet. Think of Jobs and Apple, Gates / Allen with Microsoft and so forth. These are companies that took a lot of risk in their infancy and reaped HUGE rewards. But as companies mature, are constantly profitable and have lots of things to answer for, risk aversion becomes the mantra, and CEOs only care about stock price and profitability. As long as the company can pay a dividend, that's all that matters. As long as the stock price doesn't plummet, that's all that matters. Companies become reactionary and slow to make changes. Only when one of those two things get hit for long periods of time do they react. For every Apple or Microsoft, there's a Sears, companies that just reacted too late to stay relevant. But many of those companies also don't have the kind of stake in the game that a Jobs did. They are content to make their multimillionaire dollar salary and stock options, knowing full well that if they see signs of trouble they could bail and take their parachute. I've worked at both an innovative younger company and a stodgy old one, and you can feel the difference in culture. There's a drive to succeed as opposed to do your job and don't make waves.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> Shows becoming popular due to water cooler buzz is a thing of the past, IMO.


I constantly hear about Stranger Things.. not usually in person, but mentions on other podcasts, discussions like here, etc.. that's basically "water cooler talk".

(Some eon when I re-subscribe to netflix, it's something I'll watch.. I already subscribe to and tivo far more than I can watch.)


----------



## bicker

Steveknj said:


> I think most CEOs think that they will maximize profits now, because there's always the chance they will be gone by the time whatever they do now fails


And that wraps back around to us investors, unwilling to leave our retirement up to investments that will grow too slowly.



Wil said:


> In my experience of a lifetime as a consultant with many large businesses and close secondary experience with hundreds, any binary decisions closer than 55-45 would be better made by coin flip than top management.


I only spent fourteen years as a management consultant before taking a stable, long-term position with a major corporation, but I found quite the opposite: Decisions based on experience, expertise, _and sound data_ are far superior. I suspect the difference is understanding what the intention of the decisions are. If you're not clear on that, decisions would never make sense.


----------



## ADG

Come on folks - we're WAY off topic here. No reason you can't start a separate thread for some of these discussions. Thank you.raying:


----------



## TAsunder

'Dead to Me' Renewed for Season 2 at Netflix


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

TAsunder said:


> 'Dead to Me' Renewed for Season 2 at Netflix


We'll celebrate here: https://www.tivocommunity.com/co...


----------



## Wil

bicker said:


> I suspect the difference is understanding what the intention of the decisions are


Exactly; I agree. That's one reason I later began to entertain the notion of death wish as a significant motivator.


----------



## nyny523

The Village was just meh, but I liked the Enemy Within. Kinda bummed.


----------



## lambertman

Syfy Cancels 'Deadly Class,' 'Happy!'

'Sneaky Pete' Canceled After Three Seasons at Amazon


----------



## dimented

That is a shame. Really enjoyed Sneaky Pete.


----------



## photoshopgrl

lambertman said:


> 'Sneaky Pete' Canceled After Three Seasons at Amazon


I just started watching this!


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> Syfy Cancels 'Deadly Class,' 'Happy!'
> 
> 'Sneaky Pete' Canceled After Three Seasons at Amazon


Boo, my daughter and I loved Happy!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Happy! was fun, in a sick, perverted kind of way. 

Deadly Class was a pretty pale imitation of the comic book...I didn't mind watching it, but I won't be sad that it's gone.


----------



## lambertman

photoshopgrl said:


> I just started watching this!


Continue. It's worth it.


----------



## longrider

I still have Happy! to watch and i am not going to dump it because its been cancelled. I will find out if I am sad it's cancelled or just who cares?


----------



## worachj

lambertman said:


> Syfy Cancels 'Deadly Class,' 'Happy!'
> 
> 'Sneaky Pete' Canceled After Three Seasons at Amazon


Referring to Happy.


> The latter series _will be shopped around by studio partner _Universal Content Productions. "Happy!", which ran for two seasons on Syfy, is based on Grant Morrison and Darick Robertson's graphic novel of the same name.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

They said the same about Deadly Class. Then again, they say the same about just about everything these days...


----------



## hapster85

I thought Sneaky Pete looked interesting. Just too many other shows on my last ahead of it. 

There are just so many options now. You could spend your entire day doing nothing but watching TV, and still wouldn't have time to watch them all.

I've had to learn to be much more discriminating in what I chose to watch. Otherwise it just becomes an endless time suck.


----------



## wmcbrine

At least Happy came to a decent conclusion (albeit with room for more), if that's all there's going to be of it.


----------



## hapster85

wmcbrine said:


> At least Happy came to a decent conclusion (albeit with room for more), if that's all there's going to be of it.


That's pretty much how I felt about The Travelers ending.


----------



## photoshopgrl

lambertman said:


> Continue. It's worth it.


Is season 3 left hanging or will I be a little okay with it being the final ending of the show?


----------



## ADG

Season 3 has an ending that stands on its own, but it's the weakest of the 3 seasons.


----------



## markymark_ctown

ADG said:


> Season 3 has an ending that stands on its own, but it's the weakest of the 3 seasons.


Agreed. It had a bit of a finish to it.

Not surprised it was cancelled. Season 1 was great though.


----------



## ADG

Agree - Season 1 was the best, 2 was okay, and 3 comparatively poor.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I watched S1 of Sneaky Pete and loved it. Been meaning to get around to S2 and S3 and just haven't gotten there. Maybe knowing there's a finite number will give me more motivation. But hearing that successive seasons were not as good maybe tells me I should just stick with what I saw and enjoyed.


----------



## sharkster

I think I'm a season behind on Sneaky Pete now, so I wonder if I should even watch the last one.


----------



## cannonz

Some of what's coming 
Dan Brown Series 'Langdon' in Works at NBC


----------



## Steveknj

cannonz said:


> Some of what's coming
> Dan Brown Series 'Langdon' in Works at NBC


I like the character in the books and movies, but I really wonder how they will screw this up on network TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I like the character in the books and movies, but I really wonder how they will screw this up on network TV.


Network TV will just turn it into a generic procedural, with Robert Langdon solving some mystery of the week every episode. If that's what it is, I'm not interested.

But if they make it a limited series (8-13 episodes) and structure it so the full season is telling a single, serialized story, then I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Swamp Thing TV Show Has Been Canceled

Well that's...bizarre. I suspect there's more to it..?


----------



## Unbeliever

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Swamp Thing TV Show Has Been Canceled
> 
> Well that's...bizarre. I suspect there's more to it..?


They didn't get the tax credits they were promised, and could no longer afford to make the series after taking a bath on the costs without the credits for S1.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136654411399389186
--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

But the timing is odd. I wonder if they're using this as a bargaining tactic..?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Lucifer renewed for season 5 on Netflix


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> The Village was just meh, but I liked the Enemy Within. Kinda bummed.


i agree on all counts, until the finale of enemy within - after pushing boundaries all series long, they really jumped the shark with that ep.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Happy! was fun, in a sick, perverted kind of way.


it had so much promise, but i deleted the 1p a couple of weeks back, the cheese level simply overtook any enjoyment that was left.


----------



## MikeMar

Unbeliever said:


> They didn't get the tax credits they were promised, and could no longer afford to make the series after taking a bath on the costs without the credits for S1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136654411399389186
> --Carlos V.


Heard it was a "paperwork error" and they were supposed to get $40M credit but got $14M, but also that the max per a TV season was like $12 or $13
So no clue what is going on


----------



## lambertman

Per a tweet from Mike Schur, the upcoming fourth season of The Good Place will be its last.


----------



## waynomo

Statement from Schur


----------



## DancnDude

Too bad this is the last season, but rather they end it on their own terms. It's such a great show.


----------



## cmontyburns

Wow, that’s surprising and kind of disappointing. Obviously this concept has its limits, but with 13 episodes per season, I kind of thought they’d go 5. 6 max. 4 feels like too soon, but obviously Schur knows best.


----------



## eddyj

As much as I'd like it to continue, if the creator thinks it should end, he's probably right.


----------



## mattack

cannonz said:


> Some of what's coming
> Dan Brown Series 'Langdon' in Works at NBC


interesting.. I knew they had skipped one book.. and didn't yet another one come out last year?

The movies seem to do "ok", but I always think they're interesting.


----------



## hapster85

CBS has pulled The Code from the schedule in favor of Magnum P.I. reruns. Not officially cancelled, but definitely not a good sign.

I knew I was going to regret getting interested in a late season replacement series. <sigh>


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> interesting.. I knew they had skipped one book.. and didn't yet another one come out last year?
> 
> The movies seem to do "ok", but I always think they're interesting.


_Origin_ came out in 2017, I want to say late in the year... October or November.

I liked the movies well enough but like any book to film/tv, I get annoyed with changes they make.


----------



## JYoung

Russian Doll gets a second season on Netflix.


----------



## astrohip

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Lucifer renewed for season 5 on Netflix


Ten episodes.

Lucifer's Fifth and Final Season: Here's How Many Episodes It Will Be


----------



## lambertman

Breaking News - truTV Orders Third Season of Breakout Scripted Series "I'm Sorry" | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## Ruth

Oh that is so sad about The Good Place!  Obviously he has a vision and I'm excited to see what it is, but . . . to me, it felt like it could easily have lots of great seasons to come, and I was looking forward to them. The premise is so flexible that it could go anywhere, and the cast is so, so strong.


----------



## Tony_T

'Tacoma FD' Comedy Renewed For Season 2 By TruTV - Deadline


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


> 'Tacoma FD' Comedy Renewed For Season 2 By TruTV - Deadline


AWESOME! Loved the show, so great (if you love Supertroopers and that group of guys)


----------



## JohnS-MI

hapster85 said:


> CBS has pulled The Code from the schedule in favor of Magnum P.I. reruns. Not officially cancelled, but definitely not a good sign.
> 
> I knew I was going to regret getting interested in a late season replacement series. <sigh>


The Code is back on CBS schedule July 1, and my Tivo picked it up. But not good long term.


----------



## hapster85

JohnS-MI said:


> The Code is back on CBS schedule July 1, and my Tivo picked it up. But not good long term.


Yeah. I knew they planned to air the remaining episodes. Haven't found any additional info. Definitely not good long term.


----------



## mattack

I saw in my To Do list that Instinct S2 premieres on 6/30. Is this a summer burn off or what?


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> I saw in my To Do list that Instinct S2 premieres on 6/30. Is this a summer burn off or what?


it's not cancelled (yet), renewed through season 2 (i bailed after 2 eps).


----------



## mattack

yes I know, I was telling you that S2 is premiering 6/30!!! which is weird..


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> yes I know, I was telling you that S2 is premiering 6/30!!! which is weird..


i'm thinking they're trying to take advantage of big brother summer ratings on sunday night?


----------



## realityboy

'One Day At a Time' Saved As Pop Picks Up Praised Comedy Series For Season 4 After Netflix Cancellation - Deadline


----------



## getbak

The good news: AP Bio has been saved and will get a third season after all.

The bad news: It will be on the NBCUniversal streaming service that is launching early next year.

'A.P. Bio' Revived for Season 3 on NBCUniversal's Streaming Service (Exclusive)


----------



## That Don Guy

A couple of animation returns:

Do Not Touch the Trim - _Squidbillies_ returns 8/11

Laundry day is a very dangerous day - the long-awaited "return" of _Rocko's Modern Life_ will be on Netflix on 8/9


----------



## MikeMar

That Don Guy said:


> Laundry day is a very dangerous day - the long-awaited "return" of _Rocko's Modern Life_ will be on Netflix on 8/9


Can't wait, hope it's pretty good!


----------



## caslu

Not really a surprise but... Marvels-agents-of-shield-coming-to-an-end-after-season-7


----------



## brianric

caslu said:


> Not really a surprise but... Marvels-agents-of-shield-coming-to-an-end-after-season-7


Boo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

brianric said:


> Boo.


I'm more inclined to say yay...the show has been on the brink since the beginning, and it's nice to see they'll be given an entire season to wrap things up instead of leaving us hanging, which I suspect was always a very real danger (in fact, they were so sure they'd not survive, they literally ended the show last season)...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'The Boys' Lands Early Season 2 Renewal at Amazon


----------



## Tony_T

The Orville Moving Exclusively to Hulu for Season 3, to Premiere in Late 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152695428158070784


----------



## longrider

I'm glad to see it was renewed and I guess Hulu gets ONE month out of me, just like Netflix did for Designated Survivor and Amazon will when The Expanse is released


----------



## Tony_T

longrider said:


> I'm glad to see it was renewed and I guess Hulu gets ONE month out of me, just like Netflix did for Designated Survivor and Amazon will when The Expanse is released


Unless they release the episodes weekly.


----------



## longrider

Tony_T said:


> Unless they release the episodes weekly.


Will they pull them after 1 week? I have no problem with waiting until the season is finished


----------



## Tony_T

longrider said:


> Will they pull them after 1 week? I have no problem with waiting until the season is finished


I don't know if it will be all-at-once or weekly, but if weekly, Hulu will keep all episodes on line for a long time.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting. Had FOX not announced plans to renew the show before now? Was its fate in limbo?


----------



## Allanon

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. Had FOX not announced plans to renew the show before now? Was its fate in limbo?


On May 11, 2019 Fox said they had renewed for a third season.


----------



## Mikeguy

Allanon said:


> On May 11, 2019 Fox said they had renewed for a third season.


And the surprise is on Fox . . . .


----------



## bicker

What I think I read was that Fox balked at the budget and timeline for the next season. Who knows?


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> 'The Goldbergs' & Spinoff 'Schooled' Renewed By ABC - Deadline


ok, I didn't find a thread just about schooled (I saw a one ep thread in SP alerts)..

I hadn't caught up with this show (but like usual, watch on streaming if avail but tivo as backup -- in SD)..

This show seems to have the weirdest variety of episodes I've seen available.. I watched the first couple back when it started..
but now, on Hulu, 101, 103, 104, 105, 112, 113 are available.. (I had watched at least the first 5 already).

What's up with that strange list of available eps? It's not some weird out of order airing as far as I can tell.. so I would have expected it be all eps avail or last 5 avail..


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> ok, I didn't find a thread just about schooled (I saw a one ep thread in SP alerts)..
> 
> I hadn't caught up with this show (but like usual, watch on streaming if avail but tivo as backup -- in SD)..
> 
> This show seems to have the weirdest variety of episodes I've seen available.. I watched the first couple back when it started..
> but now, on Hulu, 101, 103, 104, 105, 112, 113 are available.. (I had watched at least the first 5 already).
> 
> What's up with that strange list of available eps? It's not some weird out of order airing as far as I can tell.. so I would have expected it be all eps avail or last 5 avail..


My guess is that maybe some of those were shown as reruns. I know with the CW shows in particular if they rerun an episode on TV it counts as part of the last 5 available on their app.


----------



## mattack

though note that's *6* total eps avail. Just strange.


----------



## Michael S

Netflix cancels Tuca and Bertie and designated survivor. Netflix cancels 'Designated Survivor' and 'Tuca & Bertie'

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot4Bo

Michael S said:


> Netflix cancels Tuca and Bertie and designated survivor. Netflix cancels 'Designated Survivor' and 'Tuca & Bertie'
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really need to stop saying I like things. The minute I like them they go away. I really liked Designated Survivor.


----------



## longrider

Michael S said:


> Netflix cancels Tuca and Bertie and designated survivor. Netflix cancels 'Designated Survivor' and 'Tuca & Bertie'
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Too bad for Netflix, Designated Survivor was the only reason i signed up. Admittedly I never intended to keep it permanently but as soon as I am done with Stranger Things i am out of there


----------



## brianric

longrider said:


> Too bad for Netflix, Designated Survivor was the only reason i signed up. Admittedly I never intended to keep it permanently but as soon as I am done with Stranger Things i am out of there


I'll sign up next week for a month of Netflix and binge watch season three of Designated Survivor.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Hot4Bo said:


> I really need to stop saying I like things. The minute I like them they go away. I really liked Designated Survivor.


the show disappointed me this year. Has gone too PC for my tastes


----------



## That Don Guy

_Will & Grace_ ending after the upcoming season

Of course, they've said that once before...speaking of which, I would like to see a "nod and a wink" appearance by Maria Thayer and Ben Newmark (they played the children (that turned out to be just a dream) in the first finale).


----------



## sharkster

That Don Guy said:


> _Will & Grace_ ending after the upcoming season
> 
> Of course, they've said that once before...speaking of which, I would like to see a "nod and a wink" appearance by Maria Thayer and Ben Newmark (they played the children (that turned out to be just a dream) in the first finale).


Aww, this makes me sad. I still love this show and these characters very much. I get it - everything has to come to an end but I wish they would end shows I don't like, instead.


----------



## photoshopgrl

sharkster said:


> Aww, this makes me sad. I still love this show and these characters very much. I get it - everything has to come to an end but I wish they would end shows I don't like, instead.


Same. I hope they change their mind. This is honestly the only reboot that's been without a single missed beat from the original.


----------



## realityboy

I've heard of shows skewing too old, but too male?

'Counterpart': Starz Drama "Too Male" To Score Third Season - TCA - Deadline



> it was a very complicated show, a very male show. We had picked that show up and made a two season commitment before we'd honed in on this premium female strategy


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> I've heard of shows skewing too old, but too male?
> 
> 'Counterpart': Starz Drama "Too Male" To Score Third Season - TCA - Deadline




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154902949140631552


----------



## bicker

realityboy said:


> I've heard of shows skewing too old, but too male?


While I can readily see why an audience skewing too male can be a problem for a series on a network with commercials, I'm not sure how it could possibly be relevant for HBO, unless they've tracked the willingness to subscribe and to continue to subscribe to gender in the same way purchasing behaviors from viewing commercials is tracked to gender.


----------



## Tony_T

STARZ will need to drop a lot of the movies they carry, as many are "very complicated, male movies"


----------



## JYoung

realityboy said:


> I've heard of shows skewing too old, but too male?
> 
> 'Counterpart': Starz Drama "Too Male" To Score Third Season - TCA - Deadline


Not enough crossover viewers from Outlander?


----------



## trainman

Netflix has canceled "The OA," so there will not be a Season 3.

Which means (spoiler for the end of Season 2)...



Spoiler



Apparently, Prairie and Hap are permanently stuck in this timeline, as "Brit Marling" and "Jason Isaacs."


----------



## Tony_T

'Archer' Renewed for Season 11 on FXX


----------



## mr.unnatural

Complete updated list of canceled and returning shows:

Renewed and Cancelled TV Shows 2019 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News


----------



## jlb

I wish someone would pick up another season of Travelers.


----------



## hapster85

jlb said:


> I wish someone would pick up another season of Travelers.


It ended in a good way, but I'd love to see more.


----------



## jlb

hapster85 said:


> It ended in a good way, but I'd love to see more.


Exactly!


----------



## Anubys

mr.unnatural said:


> Complete updated list of canceled and returning shows:
> 
> Renewed and Cancelled TV Shows 2019 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News


Anybody knows what show is pictured right under "B"?...it looks like a star trek spoof of some sort...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Anybody knows what show is pictured right under "B"?...it looks like a star trek spoof of some sort...


That's from the Black Mirror Star Trek episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> Anybody knows what show is pictured right under "B"?...it looks like a star trek spoof of some sort...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's from the Black Mirror Star Trek episode.


And if you haven't seen it, you should get to your preferred viewing device ASAP and push play!

(FYI, the episode is called "USS Callister")


----------



## Unbeliever

Wait, Madam Secretary is being canceled after a short Season 6? (10 eps).

I guess they really didn't want to change the name of the show to "Madam President."

--Carlos "It's a TV show, of course she is going to win" V.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Unbeliever said:


> Wait, Madam Secretary is being canceled after a short Season 6? (10 eps).
> 
> I guess they really didn't want to change the name of the show to "Madam President."


i really enjoy the show, this is sad news. 

spinoff(s) to be announced in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mikeguy

Unbeliever said:


> Wait, Madam Secretary is being canceled after a short Season 6? (10 eps).
> 
> I guess they really didn't want to change the name of the show to "Madam President."
> 
> --Carlos "It's a TV show, of course she is going to win" V.


No!!! It had settled into a good, quality mode. (Albeit, it can get melodramatic at times, compressing weeks/months/years into minutes.) 

I need to just read more books. And to start another viewing of the full "The West Wing."


----------



## Unbeliever

Unbeliever said:


> Wait, Madam Secretary is being canceled after a short Season 6? (10 eps).


Source (via a Futon Critic citation):
'Madam Secretary' To End On CBS With 10-Episode Sixth Season - Deadline

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mikeguy

Unbeliever said:


> Wait, Madam Secretary is being canceled after a short Season 6? (10 eps).
> 
> I guess they really didn't want to change the name of the show to "Madam President."
> 
> --Carlos "It's a TV show, of course she is going to win" V.


I guess the other way to look at it is, at least the show is being given a send-off half-season, which the writers can have substantial (relative) freedom with, and the wrap-up isn't being done in a single episode, if that. I give CBS credit for that.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> And if you haven't seen it, you should get to your preferred viewing device ASAP and push play!
> 
> (FYI, the episode is called "USS Callister")


huh...the description didn't sound very appealing but will give it a shot based on your recommendation (and it seems photoshopgirl likes it as well...and Rob at least watched it and knew about it)...sold!...binge watching coming up


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Oh, Black Mirror ranges from OK to awesome. Definitely worth it!


----------



## mattack

Unbeliever said:


> I guess they really didn't want to change the name of the show to "Madam President."


They already did that show, called "Commander in Chief". (Wow, had to google "woman president TV show" to get the name.)


----------



## Mikeguy

mattack said:


> They already did that show, called "Commander in Chief". (Wow, had to google "woman president TV show" to get the name.)


Now that was even _more_ melodramatic than the first season of Madam President.


----------



## mattack

I didn't get into Madam Secretary. (I think it started when I was watching too many shows and was finally starting to force myself not to add more -- though I still think I watched the first ep or two.)

But I ended up watching Commander in Chief on DVD from Netflix. I liked it.


----------



## dswallow

I enjoyed Madam Secretary, but it was pre-empted so often and/or delayed I got tired of chasing down missing episode parts and lost track of where I was in the series so never picked it up again. Season 2 somewhere, I think. Problem is I don't really know. I have all of season 1 marked on my trakt.tv account as watched, at least.


----------



## jlb

Mikeguy said:


> I guess the other way to look at it is, at least the show is being given a send-off half-season, which the writers can have substantial (relative) freedom with, and the wrap-up isn't being done in a single episode, if that. I give CBS credit for that.


Agreed. Will it end with her taking the oath of office for the presidency?


----------



## brianric

Mikeguy said:


> No!!! It had settled into a good, quality mode. (Albeit, it can get melodramatic at times, compressing weeks/months/years into minutes.)
> 
> I need to just read more books. And to start another viewing of the full "The West Wing."


Time for me to get off my butt and order the full DVD set of the West Wing.


----------



## warrenn

Mikeguy said:


> I guess the other way to look at it is, at least the show is being given a send-off half-season, which the writers can have substantial (relative) freedom with, and the wrap-up isn't being done in a single episode, if that. I give CBS credit for that.


I wonder if streaming will mean most shows will get satisfying endings? One factor of whether I watch a show or not is if it actually has an ending. Giving shows a short closing season rather than cancelling might help future viewings as streaming platforms seek to fill out their catalog.


----------



## tivotvaddict

Anubys said:


> huh...the description didn't sound very appealing but will give it a shot based on your recommendation (and it seems photoshopgirl likes it as well...and Rob at least watched it and knew about it)...sold!...binge watching coming up


Black Mirror is a fabulous anthology series in the vein of The Twilight Zone, but the episodes vary greatly in topic, approach, and viewer delight. There are a variety of lists that rank all the episodes (23 or 24 so far over all the seasons), and they don't have a consensus either. However, the USS Callister episode mentioned appears near the top of most of them.


----------



## MikeMar

tivotvaddict said:


> Black Mirror is a fabulous anthology series in the vein of The Twilight Zone, but the episodes vary greatly in topic, approach, and viewer delight. There are a variety of lists that rank all the episodes (23 or 24 so far over all the seasons), and they don't have a consensus either. However, the USS Callister episode mentioned appears near the top of most of them.


And what turns most people off that don't give it a chance is episode 1, I would skip that one for a while, don't need to watch in order


----------



## Mikeguy

Thanks for the Black Mirror recommendations--it's been on my list, but I need to bump it up.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> huh...the description didn't sound very appealing but will give it a shot based on your recommendation (and it seems photoshopgirl likes it as well...and Rob at least watched it and knew about it)...sold!...binge watching coming up


I didn't realize I had such clout around these parts.


----------



## mattack

warrenn said:


> I wonder if streaming will mean most shows will get satisfying endings?


slightly ironic (yes I do know you said "most"), since people seem to be spazzing lately about netflix cancelling show(s) on a cliffhanger??

(though I have kept watching my recorded shows even sometimes YEARS later, knowing it ends on a cliffhanger).


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> I didn't realize I had such clout around these parts.


easy...easy...you still need to get your head into a turtleneck, so don't get too excited!

It's more of a group thing...I find that when the 3 of you agree on a show, I usually have the same opinion...there are others as well...there are even a few that I do the George Constanza opposite theory with 

I'm going to start watching now...starting with episode 2


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> easy...easy...you still need to get your head into a turtleneck, so don't get too excited!
> 
> It's more of a group thing...I find that when the 3 of you agree on a show, I usually have the same opinion...there are others as well...there are even a few that I do the George Constanza opposite theory with
> 
> I'm going to start watching now...starting with episode 2


 Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> Let us know how you like it!


I have not been able to binge like I wanted to...but watched the exercise bike episode and the Prime Minister of England episode...I'll say this: I'm not in love but I see lots of potential. I liked both episodes. Started to watch a third one (guy picks up a girl at a bar and takes her home...) and will finish it tonight...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> I have not been able to binge like I wanted to...but watched the exercise bike episode and the Prime Minister of England episode...I'll say this: I'm not in love but I see lots of potential. I liked both episodes. Started to watch a third one (guy picks up a girl at a bar and takes her home...) and will finish it tonight...


The Prime Minister one ("The National Anthem") is the first episode that turned some people off to the series, so that's why some suggest to skip that one entirely, or at least wait a bit until you're sold on the premise of the series. IMO, the exercise bike episode ("Fifteen Million Merits") wasn't that great either. But starting with the third ("The Entire History of You"), there's a great run of really good episodes. The first ep of S2 ("Be Right Back") is right near the top of nearly any list.


----------



## laria

I accidentally watched the social media episode with Bryce Dallas Howard when I thought I was starting at the beginning. I think that was the first episode of like season 3? You can easily start anywhere.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, it's an anthology show; there are Easter eggs connecting a lot of the episodes (Google "black mirror shared universe" if you want to know more), but really they're stand-alone...

...with the exception of the Season Four finalé, "Black Museum," which really should be seen last, since it kinda ties everything up to that point (loosely) together.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> I have not been able to binge like I wanted to...but watched the exercise bike episode and the Prime Minister of England episode...I'll say this: I'm not in love but I see lots of potential. I liked both episodes. Started to watch a third one (guy picks up a girl at a bar and takes her home...) and will finish it tonight...


Do yourself a favor. Watch Season 1, Episode 3: The Entire History of You then watch Season 2, Episode 4: White Christmas after it. It stars Jon Hamm and it's a fantastic episode to follow the other IMO.


----------



## Family

photoshopgrl said:


> Do yourself a favor. Watch Season 1, Episode 3: The Entire History of You then watch Season 2, Episode 4: White Christmas after it. It stars Jon Hamm and it's a fantastic episode to follow the other IMO.


The Jon Hamm episode is one of my favorite 1+ hours of television of all-time.


----------



## Anubys

Not to turn this into Black Mirror thread so I promise no more posts about it 

I like it. I liked the entire history of you and I'll skip to the White Christmas one once I finish the one I'm watching (pop star and lonely kid with her doll)...I can't binge watch the show because the pull of "knowing what's going to happen next" isn't there since the episodes are standalones. But I should finish all the episodes by next weekend.

Thank you all for the recommendation! your stellar record is still intact


----------



## ADG

Season 5 of Peaky Blinders will begin on August 25.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> I can't binge watch the show.... But I should finish all the episodes by next weekend.


Um...I think that counts.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> Not to turn this into Black Mirror thread so I promise no more posts about it
> 
> I like it. I liked the entire history of you and I'll skip to the White Christmas one once I finish the one I'm watching (pop star and lonely kid with her doll)...I can't binge watch the show because the pull of "knowing what's going to happen next" isn't there since the episodes are standalones. But I should finish all the episodes by next weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for the recommendation! your stellar record is still intact


Wow, you jumped from S1E3 to S5E3.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, you jumped from S1E3 to S5E3.


I'm just watching an episode then letting netflix move me to the next one...I had no idea I was all over the place! why is Netflix doing that?!


----------



## laria

That is how I got confused and started with S3E1... I have no idea how it happened! I just told Netflix to play it and it started there.


----------



## MikeMar

laria said:


> That is how I got confused and started with S3E1... I have no idea how it happened! I just told Netflix to play it and it started there.


I know they were experimenting with the latest season and with some other shows as well regarding the order, guess it was all seasons


----------



## Craigbob

And Krypton's gone along with the proposed Lobo series.

https://io9.gizmodo.com/supermans-homeworld-is-dead-again-krypton-and-lobo-sp-1837314747


----------



## hapster85

Craigbob said:


> And Krypton's gone along with the proposed Lobo series.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/supermans-homeworld-is-dead-again-krypton-and-lobo-sp-1837314747


Figures, since I was enjoying Krypton. Hadn't heard about the possible spinoff, but thought that character was kind of annoying anyway. Lol


----------



## Tony_T

FX's Baskets to End With Season 4 Finale Airing in Late August
Finalé is tonight.


----------



## tward_biteme1

*Ballers * (HBO) will end with the upcoming 5th season.


----------



## Tony_T

tward_biteme1 said:


> *Ballers * (HBO) will end with the upcoming 5th season.


I hope The Rock is able to find work


----------



## Tony_T

'Breaking Bad' Movie, Starring Aaron Paul, Coming to Netflix in October

The film, called "El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie," will expand on the story of Jesse Pinkman

The film, called "El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie," was written and directed by Vince Gilligan, the creator of "Breaking Bad," and will be released on Netflix on Oct. 11. The film is also expected to be broadcast at a later date on AMC, the cable network where the TV series was originally shown from 2008 to 2013.


----------



## Tony_T

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159558556560924677


----------



## mattyro7878

jlb said:


> I wish someone would pick up another season of Travelers.


Travelers, as I may have said here previously might be the most intelligent sci fi I have ever seen. I just can't handle the fact that NO ONE is picking it up.


----------



## ej42137

mattyro7878 said:


> Travelers, as I may have said here previously might be the most intelligent sci fi I have ever seen. I just can't handle the fact that NO ONE is picking it up.


I am okay with it. They came to a very satisfying conclusion, something a lot of shows like this never get to do (I'm looking at you, "OA"!)


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting. Stephen King was on Colbert recently and they were listing off all the current projects based on King's work. They didn't list Castle Rock, so I assumed it had been canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. Stephen King was on Colbert recently and they were listing off all the current projects based on King's work. They didn't list Castle Rock, so I assumed it had been canceled.


Maybe because it's not (directly) based on any of his books?


----------



## gossamer88

Second season is premiering soon. Has a tie-in with Misery.


----------



## gossamer88

mattyro7878 said:


> Travelers, as I may have said here previously might be the most intelligent sci fi I have ever seen. I just can't handle the fact that NO ONE is picking it up.


Same could be said of Counterpart.


----------



## mattyro7878

Counterpart, eh? I shall investigate!


----------



## mattyro7878

Well, I investigated and can't believe I was unaware of this show. It is right up my alley. It is on Starz and with cable and 2 pay services I refuse to pay more. Maybe Starz has a freebie offer.


----------



## Tony_T

Starz dumped Counterpart (including its streaming App). It's only available now for purchase.


----------



## gossamer88

I was about to post "good luck with that".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Starz dumped Counterpart (including its streaming App). It's only available now for purchase.


...but not on blu-ray. Which kinda corks me.

But that's become more common lately, especially with Fox...DVD-only disc releases.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I suspect it will show up on a streaming platform sometime soon. Probably just have to work out the details and/or wait for a current window to end.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


>


oh my, YES! Loved that show, Adam Corolla as Birchum was great
Or the old rich guy
And spoony love! (from up above)
And "You've got mail, You've got mail, You've got mail, I wanna go to Hawaii YAY, You've got mail"


----------



## Anubys

is Adam Carolla (not Corolla ) still doing crank yankers?


----------



## Tony_T

Sort of...
'Crank Yankers' Revival Series Ordered By Comedy Central - Deadline

_Crank Yankers_ is returning to Comedy Central with a 20-episode series order from original creators, Jimmy Kimmel, Adam Carolla and Daniel Kellison. The revival of the half-hour comedy marks Kimmel's first project for his newly formed production banner Kimmelot.

Jonathan Kimmel will serve as showrunner and executive producer, joined by EPs/creators Kimmel, Carolla and Kellison.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Danny Two-Sheets!


----------



## Michael S

Season 6 of BoJack horseman will be it last.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177598771720421376
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Allanon

Season 2 of Impulse streams tomorrow on YouTube. Season 1 is now free.


----------



## realityboy

Sunnyside pulled from NBC after this week’s episode. The rest will air on the NBC app. Will & Grace starts next week in its slot. (Thursday 9:30pm)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

realityboy said:


> Sunnyside pulled from NBC after this week's episode. The rest will air on the NBC app. Will & Grace starts next week in its slot. (Thursday 9:30pm)


Not surprised about Sunnyside. I couldn't bring myself to watch more after the first episode. Too shallow.


----------



## realityboy

Pandora was renewed! Anybody else still watching...anyone? Ok, I might be the only one.

'Pandora' Renewed For Season 2 By The CW - Deadline


----------



## JYoung

I watched it.
Not bad for summer fare but I'm still not sure what


Spoiler



Jax really is


.

(Yeah, I watched The Outpost too.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I stuck with Outpost for a little over a season. I barely lasted an episode of Pandora.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i think i deleted the 1p for nancy drew in record time (for me), was planning on at least watching the pilot, and don't believe i made it more than 7 or 8 minutes in.


----------



## longrider

I watched it. Not the greatest show but I still enjoyed it


----------



## hapster85

I would expect to see Carol's Second Act on the "cancelled" list pretty soon. I gave it a try because of Patricia Heaton, and Jean-Luc Bilodeau (he was great in Baby Daddy). After three episodes, I haven't laughed a single time. I did crack a smile once, but sitcoms are supposed to make you laugh, at least once in a while. And this one just isn't funny. Oh well.


----------



## gossamer88

I never found Patricia Heaton funny. Even on Raymond.


----------



## Steveknj

hapster85 said:


> I would expect to see Carol's Second Act on the "cancelled" list pretty soon. I gave it a try because of Patricia Heaton, and Jean-Luc Bilodeau (he was great in Baby Daddy). After three episodes, I haven't laughed a single time. I did crack a smile once, but sitcoms are supposed to make you laugh, at least once in a while. And this one just isn't funny. Oh well.


We made it one episode. It's just one long "you're too old" joke.



gossamer88 said:


> I never found Patricia Heaton funny. Even on Raymond.


We liked Heaton both on Raymond and on The Middle. She deserves better material than this drivel.


----------



## gossamer88

I liked her on Raymond. Never watched The Middle. But she is not funny IMO. More like a straight (wo)man.


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> Sunnyside pulled from NBC after this week's episode. The rest will air on the NBC app. Will & Grace starts next week in its slot. (Thursday 9:30pm)


Hmm, 4 eps (with the 4th as 'upcoming') show up on Hulu. So will the rest be on Hulu too? Mostly just curious, since I haven't even tried the first ep yet.


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> Hmm, 4 eps (with the 4th as 'upcoming') show up on Hulu. So will the rest be on Hulu too? Mostly just curious, since I haven't even tried the first ep yet.


Unclear. From Deadline: "The remaining seven episodes will air weekly on the NBC app, other digital platforms and NBC.com."

I don't know if other digital platforms includes Hulu or not.


----------



## realityboy

A couple of fall decisions:

'Bless The Harts' Renewed For Season 2 By Fox - Deadline

'Bluff City Law' Not Getting Back Order, Will Finish Initial Run On NBC - Deadline


----------



## series5orpremier

I just glanced at the ratings and I see they'd expect Bluff City Law to be doing better than it is being in The Voice's afterglow. I never even tried watching it myself since legal dramas generally aren't for me. Maybe they'll put Manifest back in that slot and see if it can do much better.


----------



## JYoung

mattack said:


> Hmm, 4 eps (with the 4th as 'upcoming') show up on Hulu. So will the rest be on Hulu too? Mostly just curious, since I haven't even tried the first ep yet.





realityboy said:


> Unclear. From Deadline: "The remaining seven episodes will air weekly on the NBC app, other digital platforms and NBC.com."
> 
> I don't know if other digital platforms includes Hulu or not.


There was a scroll at the end of last night's episode about it being available on (I think) nbc.com or the NBC app.

I honestly don't care enough to go back and check and that's why I don't recommend even starting the show.


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> Unclear. From Deadline: "The remaining seven episodes will air weekly on the NBC app, other digital platforms and NBC.com."
> 
> I don't know if other digital platforms includes Hulu or not.


one other article I found DID mention them being on hulu.


----------



## mattack

I like legal dramas, and have liked at least the I think 2 eps I've seen so far.


----------



## series5orpremier

Evil (CBS) renewed for season 2. All four of CBS's other new shows including The Unicorn, Carol's Second Act, All Rise, and Bob Hearts Abishola received additional episode orders.


----------



## hapster85

series5orpremier said:


> Evil (CBS) renewed for season 2. All four of CBS's other new shows including The Unicorn, Carol's Second Act, All Rise, and Bob Hearts Abishola received additional episode orders.


Really shocked about Carol's Second Act getting a backorder. It's just not funny.


----------



## series5orpremier

I guess it says something about their lack of alternatives and fear of alienating their star.


----------



## lambertman

Or the fact that it gets decent-for-2019 ratings? Are we still pretending that's not a factor here?


----------



## nyny523

I watched a couple of episodes of All Rise and I have another 3 or so recorded.

I am still on the fence with this one...


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> Evil (CBS) renewed for season 2. All four of CBS's other new shows including The Unicorn, Carol's Second Act, All Rise, and Bob Hearts Abishola received additional episode orders.


I would have bet Carol's Second Act would have been axed pretty quickly. It was beyond awful. I like The Unicorn somewhat, and have no interest in the other two.


----------



## getbak

As bad as Carol's Second Act is, it does decently well in the ratings (everything else being relative). It's not lighting the world on fire, but it seems to hold a solid amount of Mom's lead-in numbers and it's the most-watched show in its time slot, except for football.


----------



## madscientist

lambertman said:


> Or the fact that it gets decent-for-2019 ratings? Are we still pretending that's not a factor here?


Ratings? Pshaw. All that matters is whether _we_ think it was good!


----------



## Mikeguy

series5orpremier said:


> Evil (CBS) renewed for season 2. All four of CBS's other new shows including The Unicorn, *Carol's Second Act*, All Rise, and Bob Hearts Abishola received additional episode orders.


Carol's Second Act? Lordy.


----------



## stellie93

mattack said:


> I like legal dramas, and have liked at least the I think 2 eps I've seen so far.


I just decided this week to cancel All Rise and stick with Bluff. Guess I'll have to go the other way.


----------



## Jon J

series5orpremier said:


> I just glanced at the ratings and I see they'd expect Bluff City Law to be doing better than it is being in The Voice's afterglow. I never even tried watching it myself since legal dramas generally aren't for me. Maybe they'll put Manifest back in that slot and see if it can do much better.


I enjoyed the plot of the first couple of episodes. Since then as soon as the storyline is established I've tuned out. This is the second Memphis based show to fail.


----------



## Amnesia

Jon J said:


> This is the second Memphis based show to fail.


The other one being _Memphis Beat_? That lasted 2 seasons---hard to really count that as failure, IMO.


----------



## randyb359

Steveknj said:


> I would have bet Carol's Second Act would have been axed pretty quickly. It was beyond awful. I like The Unicorn somewhat, and have no interest in the other two.


I find Carol's Second Act mildly amusing although the laugh track is annoying since there are no jokes on there that are LOL funny. The Unicorn I thought was bad and didn't make it through the first episode.


----------



## Jon J

Amnesia said:


> The other one being _Memphis Beat_? That lasted 2 seasons---hard to really count that as failure, IMO.


I don't consider two ten-episode summer filler runs as hits. YMOV


----------



## eddyj

There is quite a bit of space between "hit" and "failure".


----------



## gschrock

I'm a bit surprised on Evil, from what I'd read the ratings haven't been all that great, so for them to have actually renewed it for a second season seems a bit premature.


----------



## series5orpremier

For one thing, CBS owns Evil's production company so they can control costs. Also, I'm not sure the renewal means much more than the extra episodes for the sitcoms if Evil is being produced in 13-episode short seasons. Worst case they could air season two in the summer.


----------



## pkscout

Cloak and Dagger cancelled.

Farewell, Marvel's Cloak and Dagger Ends After 2 Seasons

Honestly not that surprised. Disney seems intent on getting all the Marvel stuff onto Disney+. OK, maybe a little surprised because Freeform is a Disney properly. And the show wasn't that bad.


----------



## Wil

series5orpremier said:


> CBS owns Evil's production company so they can control costs.


My guess is about 12 dollars and 43 cents per episode, and with economies of scale ...


----------



## Amnesia

Not $6.66?


----------



## Cainebj

stellie93 said:


> I just decided this week to cancel All Rise and stick with Bluff. Guess I'll have to go the other way.


That's funny - I did the exact opposite. The All Rise pilot was pretty bad, but it has gotten better with each episode and I like the supporting cast. Bluff just didn't do it for me.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

USA's Pearson cancelled


----------



## nyny523

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> USA's Pearson cancelled


That's too bad. I thought it was starting to find its footing.


----------



## NorthAlabama

usa tends to cancel any series i like, so i tend to avoid the channel (with a few exceptions) - i'm liking treadstone, so i fully expect a cancellation notice any day now...


----------



## Steveknj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> USA's Pearson cancelled


We watched three episodes and we were done. I never really liked her character on Suits and had a hard time finding a reason to even root for whatever she was doing. We just found it kind of boring.


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> usa tends to cancel any series i like, so i tend to avoid the channel (with a few exceptions) - i'm liking treadstone, so i fully expect a cancellation notice any day now...


Don't say that! I have only watched E1 of Treadstone, but liking it and it's the kind of show that appeals to me.

I've found USA Network shows to be going downhill the last few years. I remember when there were at least 4 or 5 shows I'd regularly watch on there, and now, it's just Mr. Robot (which ends after this season) and Treadstone.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I've found USA Network shows to be going downhill the last few years. I remember when there were at least 4 or 5 shows I'd regularly watch on there, and now, it's just Mr. Robot (which ends after this season) and Treadstone.


They made a decision to change their programming style a few years back. USA used to be "Characters Welcome", the Blue Sky era. It was lighter fare, more optimistic, less gritty (hence "blue sky"). Series like Psych, White Collar, Royal Pains, In Plain Sight, The 4400.

Then in 2016, they became "We the Bold", and programming turned grittier. Mr. Robot, Queen of the South, Colony, The Sinner.

Some good shows in both groups, and some bad shows. But a definite change in style.


----------



## laria

I miss White Collar. It was so fun, and I'd watch Matt Bomer read from the dictionary.


----------



## astrohip

laria said:


> I miss White Collar. It was so fun, and I'd watch Matt Bomer read from the dictionary.


One of my favorite shows at that time.


----------



## dswallow

laria said:


> I miss White Collar. It was so fun, and I'd watch Matt Bomer read from the dictionary.


He's very good in Doom Patrol.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> I miss White Collar. It was so fun, and I'd watch Matt Bomer read from the dictionary.


I see this syndicated from time to time. Always fun to tune in.


----------



## laria

I'm not really one for re-watching shows, though, and I've seen all the White Collars.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The USA shows of that era are odd for me...I always enjoyed them to begin with, and they all gradually wore out their welcome with me. I think Burn Notice is the only one that I stuck with until the end, and I pretty much resented it the last couple of seasons...

White Collar, Monk, Psych, I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Craigbob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The USA shows of that era are odd for me...I always enjoyed them to begin with, and they all gradually wore out their welcome with me. I think Burn Notice is the only one that I stuck with until the end, and I pretty much resented it the last couple of seasons...
> 
> White Collar, Monk, Psych, I'm sure there are others.


For me the only I didn't get into was Psych. I liked Monk, Royal Pains (though it was starting to get a bit tedious at the end), loved White Collar, and Burn Notice (another one that was starting to bore me with the endless peeling the onion).

These days I've got Mr. Robot and Treadstone (for now). It seems I'm watching less and less on regular TV/Directv and more on Amazon, Hulu and Netflix.


----------



## Steveknj

Craigbob said:


> For me the only I didn't get into was Psych. I liked Monk, Royal Pains (though it was starting to get a bit tedious at the end), loved White Collar, and Burn Notice (another one that was starting to bore me with the endless peeling the onion).
> 
> These days I've got Mr. Robot and Treadstone (for now). It seems I'm watching less and less on regular TV/Directv and more on Amazon, Hulu and Netflix.


I liked all those lighter shows on USA. Starting with the 4400. Royal Pains, White Collar, Burn Notice, In Plain Sight to name a few. I think once AMC and FX started having success with darker, grittier stuff, they felt the need to compete. But to me, those USA shows hit the sweet spot. Fun, interesting, a bit different than broadcast TV, but not so dark that you felt like you needed a shower after watching them.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> I liked all those lighter shows on USA. Starting with the 4400. Royal Pains, White Collar, Burn Notice, In Plain Sight to name a few. I think once AMC and FX started having success with darker, grittier stuff, they felt the need to compete. But to me, those USA shows hit the sweet spot. Fun, interesting, a bit different than broadcast TV, but not so dark that you felt like you needed a shower after watching them.


In Plain Sight has started in reruns here, and it just reminds me how much I like Mary McCormack's acting. I'd like to see a new hour-long series developed around her.


----------



## ADG

At some point we're going to get back to posting news about new, cancelled or renewed shows, right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> At some point we're going to get back to posting news about new, cancelled or renewed shows, right?


What a buzzkill! Do you also go up to people chatting at a party and tell them to steer their conversation back to your preferred topic?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> At some point we're going to get back to posting news about new, cancelled or renewed shows, right?


Dude, every one of those USA shows has been cancelled!


----------



## Mikeguy

ADG said:


> At some point we're going to get back to posting news about new, cancelled or renewed shows, right?


In Plain Sight_ has_ been renewed for me . . . as reruns.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The USA shows of that era are odd for me...I always enjoyed them to begin with, and they all gradually wore out their welcome with me. I think Burn Notice is the only one that I stuck with until the end, and I pretty much resented it the last couple of seasons...
> 
> White Collar, Monk, Psych, I'm sure there are others.


Dead Zone!


----------



## mlsnyc

Fresh off the Boat canceled

'Fresh Off the Boat' ending with season 6 on ABC

No comments via Twitter from Constance Wu yet


----------



## Mikeguy

mlsnyc said:


> Fresh off the Boat canceled
> 
> 'Fresh Off the Boat' ending with season 6 on ABC
> 
> No comments via Twitter from Constance Wu yet


Betcha' she did it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mlsnyc said:


> Fresh off the Boat canceled
> 
> 'Fresh Off the Boat' ending with season 6 on ABC
> 
> No comments via Twitter from Constance Wu yet


It's time. I've watched every episode and I enjoy the show, but it's no longer fresh and they're running out of stories to tell. I won't be sad to see this one go.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mlsnyc said:


> Fresh off the Boat canceled
> 
> 'Fresh Off the Boat' ending with season 6 on ABC
> 
> No comments via Twitter from Constance Wu yet


I bet she's learned her lesson, and won't celebrate in public.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> It's time. I've watched every episode and I enjoy the show, but it's no longer fresh and they're running out of stories to tell. I won't be sad to see this one go.


Agreed.

There was also talk of a spin-off involving an Indian family to be introduced in an upcoming episode.


----------



## mattack

mlsnyc said:


> Fresh off the Boat canceled
> 
> 'Fresh Off the Boat' ending with season 6 on ABC
> 
> No comments via Twitter from Constance Wu yet


Nooooo!!!!!! (though I admit I have a whole BUUUUUNCH unwatched)

I realize it's obviously just aging, but the 'main kid' is now pretty big and the two brothers who used to be similarly sized are now way differently sized..


----------



## sharkster

That makes me kind of sad. I have enjoyed 'Fresh Off The Boat'. 

I especially like the youngest kid and the grandmother.


----------



## Steveknj

We really like this show, but, like so many other shows like this (and seems to happen often on ABC for some reason through the years), they found a character that fans liked and the show becomes mostly about that character. In this case, it's Constance Wu's character. The show has become more and more about her. And with that, she became a caricature of what she was originally portrayed as, the stereotypical asian tiger mom. But she became that to the point where she became unlikable and obnoxious. The same thing has happened with Beverly Goldberg on The Goldbergs, where she became the ultimate "yenta" to the point where it's more annoying than funny and her quirks have taken over a lot of the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Or Sheldon on Big Bang Theory...


----------



## Family

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or Sheldon on Big Bang Theory...


But not Sheldon on Young Sheldon.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> The same thing has happened with Beverly Goldberg on The Goldbergs, where she became the ultimate "yenta" to the point where it's more annoying than funny and her quirks have taken over a lot of the show.


Funny you use that as an example. I loved The Goldberg's, and never missed a show for the first few seasons. Then Beverly just became, as you say, more annoying than funny. She became a caricature of the very character that made the show so fun to watch. Adios Goldberg's (a few seasons back).


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> We really like this show, but, like so many other shows like this (and seems to happen often on ABC for some reason through the years), they found a character that fans liked and the show becomes mostly about that character. In this case, it's Constance Wu's character. The show has become more and more about her. And with that, she became a caricature of what she was originally portrayed as, the stereotypical asian tiger mom. But she became that to the point where she became unlikable and obnoxious. The same thing has happened with Beverly Goldberg on The Goldbergs, where she became the ultimate "yenta" to the point where it's more annoying than funny and her quirks have taken over a lot of the show.


And yet they have shown that the Beverly storylines are based in fact.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> And yet they have shown that the Beverly storylines are based in fact.


Well yeah, but we don't know how much was exaggerated. I'd bet a LOT.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Funny you use that as an example. I loved The Goldberg's, and never missed a show for the first few seasons. Then Beverly just became, as you say, more annoying than funny. She became a caricature of the very character that made the show so fun to watch. Adios Goldberg's (a few seasons back).


I'm still watching. It's still really funny. I've noticed them playing up Jeff Garlin's character a lot more this season. He cracks me up.


----------



## DancnDude

I'm surprised that they're still creating episodes based on the creator's home movies and they haven't run out of material yet.


----------



## jr461

astrohip said:


> Funny you use that as an example. I loved The Goldberg's, and never missed a show for the first few seasons. Then Beverly just became, as you say, more annoying than funny. She became a caricature of the very character that made the show so fun to watch. Adios Goldberg's (a few seasons back).


Agree and I did the same several seasons ago.


----------



## Tony_T

I never made it past episode one in the Goldbergs, (maybe I’m just too old), but I did like Wendi McLendon-Covey In Reno 911.


----------



## TonyD79

Tony_T said:


> I never made it past episode one in the Goldbergs, (maybe I'm just too old), but I did like Wendi McLendon-Covey In Reno 911.


I'm 61. Love the show.


----------



## Tony_T

Then my age isn’t the reason why I don’t like the show


----------



## mtnagel

Tony_T said:


> Then my age isn't the reason why I don't like the show


And it's not your name either...


TonyD79 said:


> I'm 61. Love the show.


I still enjoy the Goldberg's. I watch Fresh off the Boat, but don't like it nearly as much as the Goldbergs. Honestly wouldn't be upset if either went away though.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> In this case, it's Constance Wu's character. The show has become more and more about her. And with that, she became a caricature of what she was originally portrayed as, the stereotypical asian tiger mom. But she became that to the point where she became unlikable and obnoxious.


Even though I repeat that I have a bunch I haven't watched.. (according to Hulu, I have 18 unwatched, so about halfway through last season)..

I wouldn't call it a caricature.. I actually think they WEAKENED her character. I liked her as a tiger mom! But she started to wuss out and be nice/friendly.


----------



## hapster85

Steveknj said:


> Well yeah, but we don't know how much was exaggerated. I'd bet a LOT.


The handful of interviews I've seen with her, I don't think it's as much as you might think.

Either way, I still find the show hilarious. The clips of the old home movies often crack me up just as much. The wedding singer episode being a perfect example. The scene at the end with his grandfather's tribute side-by-side is amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

hapster85 said:


> The handful of interviews I've seen with her, I don't think it's as much as you might think.
> 
> Either way, I still find the show hilarious. The clips of the old home movies often crack me up just as much. The wedding singer episode being a perfect example. The scene at the end with his grandfather's tribute side-by-side is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Agreed, the show is still really funny.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I've noticed them playing up Jeff Garlin's character a lot more this season. He cracks me up.


He has a comedy special coming out on Netflix today.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> He has a comedy special coming out on Netflix today.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## series5orpremier

Two-night premier starts on a Sunday immediately following a new episode of The Walking Dead:




Following episodes are on Mondays.

I called Saul.


----------



## MikeekiM

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I heard that CBS announced their winter line-up, and Celebrity Big Brother is not on the list...


----------



## series5orpremier

CBS was still deciding about CBB last May and there was never a cancellation announcement. A Julie Chen Instagram post one month ago fueled speculation some form of a short BB season would happen before next summer. If CBB just got renewed one month ago it might show up in the Spring; they'd need that long to assemble a cast and prepare production-wise.

TAR also wasn't on the winter schedule but is expected to return at a later date.


----------



## Craigbob

photoshopgrl said:


> Dead Zone!


Yes!!!! Such a good adaptation of a SK book. In fact one of my favorite books. The movie was pretty good as well.


----------



## type_g

Not sure if mentioned but Undone, Amazon Original has been renewed.


----------



## LlamaLarry

type_g said:


> Not sure if mentioned but Undone, Amazon Original has been renewed.


Yay! I just watched Undone last week and I *really* enjoyed it. Glad to hear it is coming back for another round.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## MikeMar

Really? NICE, Loved Miracle Workers


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


> T*wo-night premier starts on a Sunday* immediately following a new episode of The Walking Dead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following episodes are on Mondays.
> 
> I called Saul.


Wasn't in my 1Pass for Sunday 
(I should have played the video you posted ).


----------



## Michael S

Nooo MST3K got cancelled again. It'll be a sad Thanksgiving this year: Netflix has canceled its MST3K revival

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## series5orpremier

Tony_T said:


>


Season premier Wednesday 1/1/20; subsequent episodes on Sundays starting 1/5/20.


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


>


Another season - yes, please! FINAL season - nooooo!  (but I already knew it - just still hatin' it)

Seems like forever since the last season.


----------



## DancnDude

Just saw that The Biggest Loser is coming back on January 28, 2020 this time on USA. Bob Harper hosting with 2 new trainers, one of whom used to be a contestant.
Cast & Info | The Biggest Loser


----------



## laria

Wow I thought for sure that was dead!


----------



## Howie

I see where tonight is the series finale of Madam Secretary.


----------



## cannonz

Anyone know when Man With A Plan is coming back?


----------



## Amnesia

The Futon Critic still says TBA...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Howie said:


> I see where tonight is the series finale of Madam Secretary.


yes, and don't forget to pad by 15 minutes due to cbs sports overrun. 

Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST)​


----------



## brianric

Howie said:


> I see where tonight is the series finale of Madam Secretary.


----------



## Steveknj

Also last night was the final of Silicon Valley on HBO.


----------



## MikeMar

Steveknj said:


> Also last night was the final of Silicon Valley on HBO.


Final ep? Been saving them up, guess I can start them then. Man I love this show


----------



## Steveknj

MikeMar said:


> Final ep? Been saving them up, guess I can start them then. Man I love this show


 Yes, it was the series finale. We love it too, but haven't watched this one yet.


----------



## laria

I haven't watched the finale yet, but this season has been good. I love Russ.


----------



## ej42137

laria said:


> I haven't watched the finale yet, but this season has been good. I love Russ.


I watched it last night.


Spoiler



IMO, it was a good finale to the series.


GRRM, if you pay attention here you might learn how to end something properly and then you might have some success in your writing career!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ej42137 said:


> GRRM, if you pay attention here you might learn how to end something properly and then you might have some success in your writing career!


Well, we won't know whether GRRM is any good at ending ongoing projects until he ends Song of Ice and Fire...


----------



## wtherrell

Has Vikings started new season?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wtherrell said:


> Has Vikings started new season?


Yes, the first two episodes aired last Wednesday.


----------



## wtherrell

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, the first two episodes aired last Wednesday.


Thanks.


----------



## cannonz

Saw that coming up episode of Mom is season finale???, just 9 or so eps this season?


----------



## getbak

cannonz said:


> Saw that coming up episode of Mom is season finale???, just 9 or so eps this season?


Are you sure it wasn't just the "midseason" finale? I've seen a few promos this week for various shows' so-called midseason finales.


----------



## cannonz

They did say Fall finale, thought it might just be the fact that this time of year all networks show reruns and always have, but never heard anyone of them call it that. I guess now their admitting it.


----------



## getbak

Yeah, fall/midseason finale has become a term the networks have started to use in recent years.

It was originally only used for shows like The Walking Dead that run a bunch of episodes in a row in the fall then go off the air for a few months before returning for another extended run in the winter/spring. In recent years, they've started to use it for any show taking a break from new episodes around Christmas time.


----------



## TonyD79

Every show I watch has been using fall finale and saying they will be back in January or next year.


----------



## Allanon

*Lost in Space* - Season 2 - December 24 - Netflix


----------



## Edmund

TonyD79 said:


> Every show I watch has been using fall finale and saying they will be back in January or next year.


After the last episode of 911, it said see you in the Spring!!


----------



## series5orpremier

Sunday January 19, HBO:


----------



## lambertman

Edmund said:


> After the last episode of 911, it said see you in the Spring!!


They're giving the time slot to spinoff 911: Lone Star for at least a couple of months.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> Sunday January 19, HBO:


Some great guest stars, as usual. I didn't see Ted and Mary. I hope they're back, too.


----------



## series5orpremier

sharkster said:


> Some great guest stars, as usual. I didn't see Ted and Mary. I hope they're back, too.


Not obvious to spot, but Ted was in that trailer for a fraction of a second at 1:13 and 1:18. I also saw Fred Armisen for a second.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> Not obvious to spot, but Ted was in that trailer for a fraction of a second at 1:13. I also saw Fred Armisen for a second.


Ah, thanks. Missed that, but did see Armisen.


----------



## astrohip

*Reef Break* cancelled by ABC.

Reef Break Cancelled After 1 Season

I found this show ridiculous at times, full of cliches & tropes, totally outlandish... and yet I watched. It was enjoyable, fun and didn't require any brainpower to watch.


----------



## series5orpremier

Friday January 3 8pm ET CBS:


----------



## Mikeguy

Ooh--it's the battle of the stubble!


----------



## Unbeliever

Mikeguy said:


> Ooh--it's the battle of the stubble!


Hernandez looks really weird without it.

--Carlos "partial to facial hair" V.


----------



## Hot4Bo

*sigh* I have been avoiding Magnum PI because, let’s face it, he is no Tom Selleck and I am a HUGE Tom Selleck fan. I guess I can’t avoid it anymore.


----------



## ADG

Hot4Bo said:


> *sigh* I have been avoiding Magnum PI because, let's face it, he is no Tom Selleck and I am a HUGE Tom Selleck fan. I guess I can't avoid it anymore.


I felt the same way at first, but he really does a credible job. If you look at it as a new show and not a remake, I think you may enjoy it (except for the silly military adventure episodes which are way over the top - but they were in the original series too).


----------



## Hot4Bo

ADG said:


> I felt the same way at first, but he really does a credible job. If you look at it as a new show and not a remake, I think you may enjoy it (except for the silly military adventure episodes which are way over the top - but they were in the original series too).


I guess I will find out.


----------



## Tony_T

*Final Season Jan 7th:*


----------



## series5orpremier

Killing Eve renewed for Season 4:
Killing Eve Gets Early Season 4 Renewal Ahead of Its Springtime Return


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> Killing Eve renewed for Season 4:
> Killing Eve Gets Early Season 4 Renewal Ahead of Its Springtime Return


Oh man! I kinda thought S2 was a good ending. Guess I'm in for 2 more


----------



## pkscout

Star Trek Picard renewed for Season 2 on CBS All Access (Season 1 is due out later this month I believe).

'Star Trek: Picard' Renewed for Season 2 at CBS All Access


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> I guess I will find out.


So, about 11 minutes into tonight's Hawaii Five-0 episode. I know it's just me, I really do, but I just cannot get into this guy being Magnum, PI. I don't know what they were thinking casting him as Thomas Magnum and, since they call him Thomas Magnum, I can't think of him as anybody else. Truthfully, nobody can replace Tom Selleck, ever.

As a funny note, it is not helping me that they are showing Blue Bloods commercials with Tom Selleck during this episode. LOL


----------



## Tony_T

Yeah, and Higgins looks different too


----------



## Hot4Bo

It almost seems like a big joke to me. Like it’s satire or something. I won’t stop watching the episode but his presence is ruining it for me.


----------



## Hot4Bo

And it continues for another hour! I did not know this and did not set it to record and it was halfway over. I checked my tuners and it was still on one of my tuners so I hit record and now I could watch this hour from the beginning. I swear it’s like a joke. Let’s put this guy in a Magnum shirt, give him a ring on his finger and maybe people won’t notice he’s not Tom Selleck.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I also have to say based on just these two episodes because I’ve never watched the show before, this version of Magnum doesn’t have a brain in his head. The show should be called Higgins. She’s clearly the brains of this operation.


----------



## Tony_T

A lot, and I mean a lot of viewers did not watch the original Magnum, they weren’t even born yet


----------



## Hot4Bo

Tony_T said:


> A lot, and I mean a lot of viewers did not watch the original Magnum, they weren't even born yet


Which is exactly why I started my tirade tonight saying that I know it's just me. There is no question that it's just me.


----------



## series5orpremier

It's funny, because in the '80s I avoided watching the original Magnum for the longest time because from the intro and premise it seemed so superficially '80s. Once I started watching it I found it to be a good show and Selleck to be a good actor with a good expression of heart, empathy, and comradery. Like the Rockford Files set in flashy surroundings. I get the point though; maybe the writing has something to do with it but the new guy doesn't seem to be able to emote as well as Selleck can. But at this point I'd rather see the new guy in the role than a 74 year old Selleck.


----------



## Tony_T

Hot4Bo said:


> Which is exactly why I started my tirade tonight saying that I know it's just me. There is no question that it's just me.


I never watched the original (busy with other things in the 80's), which is probably why I enjoy the new Magnum (and this is one of the few CBS shows I watch)


----------



## mr.unnatural

I tend to avoid reboots and spinoffs as a rule when it comes to any dramatic series. They're never as good as the original, IMHO, and some of them are downright ridiculous. There are basically four main categories of shows that I try to avoid because they just rehash the same stories over and over again - cop shows, lawyer shows, medical shows, and CSI shows. Then you have series that tie all of them together, like anything with Chicago in the title. I realize that studio execs have little or no imagination when it comes to fresh ideas so they tend to go with the tried and true formula shows. I think I watched part of the first episode of the Hawaii 5-0 reboot, but never made it through the entire show before I deleted the season pass. I won't even bother with the new Magnum, P.I. I don't recall seeing very many of the original shows of either series except when they were in syndication. Occasionally there's a show that likes to put a new twist on one of these older themes and it catches my fancy, such as The Good Doctor. I'm sure there are a lot of decent shows out there that do fall under the categories I listed. I've only got so many hours a week that I can dedicate to watching TV so I tend to pick and choose. I love the period between the end of the fall season and the start of the spring season because it allows me time to binge on my streaming shows or watch movies that have been waiting in my queue. Most of my network shows start back up in the next week so it's back to the same old grind. It sucks being a diehard couch potato sometimes. LOL


----------



## Howie

So what do you watch?


----------



## DouglasPHill

Any idea when, if Blind spot returns? I'm hoping everyone dies in that last episode and they end the show with a two hour Jane seeks revenge ep.

Word on Macgyver? Whiskey cavalier? Blood and Treasure?


----------



## DVR_Dave

DouglasPHill said:


> Any idea when, if Blind spot returns? I'm hoping everyone dies in that last episode and they end the show with a two hour Jane seeks revenge ep.
> 
> Word on Macgyver? Whiskey cavalier? Blood and Treasure?


From Wikipedia ...

Blindspot: On May 10, 2019, NBC renewed the series for a fifth and final season of 13 episodes, which will air in mid-2020.
MacGyver: In May 2019, the series was renewed for a fourth season by CBS, which is set to premiere February 7, 2020.
Whiskey Cavalier: On May 12, 2019, ABC cancelled the series after one season, and the series finale aired on May 22, 2019.
Blood and Treasure: In June 2019, CBS renewed the series for a second season.


----------



## Mike20878

DouglasPHill said:


> Any idea when, if Blind spot returns? I'm hoping everyone dies in that last episode and they end the show with a two hour Jane seeks revenge ep.
> 
> Word on Macgyver? Whiskey cavalier? Blood and Treasure?


Blindspot has been pushed back to this summer. This article has a typo on the year.

'Blindspot' Final Season To Air In Summer, 'The Kenan Show' Premiere TBD - Deadline

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.unnatural

Howie said:


> So what do you watch?


Way too much stuff. I like pretty much anything that is off the wall and not generic crap. I'll watch pretty much any kind of sci-fi or fantasy as long as it's not too cheesy. I'm also a fan of the superhero and comic-based shows, but even those tend to lose their luster after a few seasons. I will watch a few of the shows that fall into the genres I try to avoid if the writing and the characters are good. I've been a fan of NCIS from day one but never warmed up to either of the spinoffs. Problem is, most of the shows that I tend to like the most end up being canceled. There have been exceptions like Killing Eve and a few others. I was ecstatic when Amazon picked up The Expanse after SyFy canceled it.


----------



## mattyro7878

DouglasPHill said:


> Any idea when, if Blind spot returns? I'm hoping everyone dies in that last episode and they end the show with a two hour Jane seeks revenge ep.
> 
> Word on Macgyver? Whiskey cavalier? Blood and Treasure?


Blindspot is done


----------



## mattyro7878

I just finished the thread and either I am dead wrong and didn't watch a SERIES FINALE or these reports of a return are wrong. I remember going through all the emotions when a series ends.


----------



## mattyro7878

One more thing. How can this show (NBCs lowest rated drama) get a 5th year and Travelers is gone forever???


----------



## Amnesia

mattyro7878 said:


> I just finished the thread and either I am dead wrong and didn't watch a SERIES FINALE or these reports of a return are wrong.


According to The Futon Critic, it is indeed returning this summer.


----------



## pkscout

mattyro7878 said:


> One more thing. How can this show (NBCs lowest rated drama) get a 5th year and Travelers is gone forever???





Spoiler



We don't know if Travelers is gone forever. We might just be in an abandoned timeline.



But yes, I get you and agree.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> A lot, and I mean a lot of viewers did not watch the original Magnum, they weren't even born yet


But is that the target audience for these shows (and CBS procedurals in general?) I'd bet 50% of the viewers of these shows were viewers of the original, if not more.)


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> But is that the target audience for these shows (and CBS procedurals in general?) I'd bet 50% of the viewers of these shows were viewers of the original, if not more.)


Watching the commercials for the dramas and procedurals during the playoff game this weekend sure drove home the skewing older of the cbs audience.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Watching the commercials for the dramas and procedurals during the playoff game this weekend sure drove home the skewing older of the cbs audience.


CBS has been that for years. Most of their shows skew older, even most of their sitcoms. But it works for them, and perhaps a lot of their advertising dollars come from those products that skew older. Pharmaceuticals, luxury cars and other luxury products, travel, and so forth. They still have the NFL and college sports that skew younger and can bring in dollars that way as well. But they do run the risk of there core 'dying out" and perhaps that's why they have gone all in with CBS All-Access, which seems to have younger skewing new content.


----------



## mr.unnatural

mattyro7878 said:


> One more thing. How can this show (NBCs lowest rated drama) get a 5th year and Travelers is gone forever???


Well, Blindspot (I assume that's the show you're referring to) is a network show and the share rating determines how many viewers it gets whereas Travelers is a streamed show. I can only assume that Blindspot did as well or better than other shows in the same time slot in order for it to get extended. Either that or the network just didn't have anything better waiting in the wings to replace it. As long as it keeps bringing in the required level of advertising revenue then the network will keep it going. I've never seen the show so I have no comment. I have seen Travelers and liked it enough to watch the entire run. They left it in such a way as to leave the door open if they decide to revive it at a later date so maybe there's still hope. I can only assume that it didn't get the minimum number of views to justify keeping it alive.



TonyD79 said:


> Watching the commercials for the dramas and procedurals during the playoff game this weekend sure drove home the skewing older of the cbs audience.


What's a commercial? I record every football game I want to watch and then start watching it about 30-45 minutes into the game. I also pad it by two hours in case of overtime, and it's a good thing I did this weekend since two of the four games went to OT. When I hear the fanfare in the background signaling a commercial break I hit the 30-second skip five times and then I'm right back into the action. I just fast forward through the halftime show. By the time I get to the final 2-minute warning I'm all caught up and back to live action.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Plus Blindspot is a Friday show, for which expectations are lower (Friday has a reputation as the night shows are sent to die, but it can just as much be seen as the night weak shows are sent to survive).


----------



## Family

TonyD79 said:


> Watching the commercials for the dramas and procedurals during the playoff game this weekend sure drove home the skewing older of the cbs audience.


And the quality of network TV.


----------



## brianric

Steveknj said:


> But is that the target audience for these shows (and CBS procedurals in general?) I'd bet 50% of the viewers of these shows were viewers of the original, if not more.)


I'm about your age and I never watched the original. Part of the reason I was still in the United States Navy. I am enjoying the current version of the show.


----------



## series5orpremier

*El Camino: A Breaking Bad Story*
Sunday Feb. 16 8/7pm ET/CT on AMC
Preceded by a full BB series marathon on AMC every Sunday Jan. 19 - Feb 16, leading up to the AMC season premiere of Better Call Saul on Sunday, February 23.


----------



## cannonz

Man With A Plan back in February, no exact date yet.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Fargo *season 4 Sunday April 19 10p ET *FX
What We Do in the Shadows *season 2 Wednesday April 15 10p ET *FX
Better Things *season 4 Thursday March 5 10p ET *FX

What We Do in the Shadows, Fargo, Better Things and Martin Freeman Comedy Among FX Premiere Dates*

*Archer *season 11 Wednesday May 6 10p ET *FXX*


----------



## MikeMar

Hmmm not sure if I saw Fargo season 3

and YES, what we do in the shadows!!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Now if only they would do a blu-ray of Fargo Season 3...

But Fox doesn't seem to do blu-rays for their TV shows any more.


----------



## Steveknj

MikeMar said:


> Hmmm not sure if I saw Fargo season 3
> 
> and YES, what we do in the shadows!!!!


I'm psyched for S4 of Fargo!! Does the FX app have S3? Or any streamer? I'll have to check. The good thing about Fargo is they are standalone seasons and you don't have to see the previous seasons. I have enjoyed all 3 seasons so far.

I believe S3 was the one with the lead guy from Burn Notice as one of the big baddies.


----------



## Tony_T

_*Bat!*_


----------



## gossamer88

Love Better Things!


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


> *What We Do in the Shadows *season 2 Wednesday April 15 10p ET




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215418996196966400


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> I'm psyched for S4 of Fargo!! Does the FX app have S3? Or any streamer? I'll have to check. The good thing about Fargo is they are standalone seasons and you don't have to see the previous seasons. I have enjoyed all 3 seasons so far.
> 
> I believe S3 was the one with the lead guy from Burn Notice as one of the big baddies.


hulu has seasons 1-3:

Watch Fargo Streaming Online | Hulu (Free Trial)​


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


>


It looks just awesome. Can't wait


----------



## Mikeguy

series5orpremier said:


>


Apart from an occasional accent, this is set in_ Fargo, North Dakota_?


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> .


They had me at Timothy Olyphant.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> Apart from an occasional accent, this is set in_ Fargo, North Dakota_?


i agree with @Steveknj , it looks awesome, and has great potential - i can hardly wait!


----------



## nyny523

photoshopgrl said:


> They had me at Timothy Olyphant.


Yasss queen!!!


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> Apart from an occasional accent, this is set in_ Fargo, North Dakota_?


Well none of the seasons, or even the movie ostensibly took place in Fargo ND. There was always some connection TO Fargo, but the movie for instance took place in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota. The first two season took place in a small town in Minnesota. The connection was always something about mob figures coming from Fargo or something like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mikeguy said:


> Apart from an occasional accent, this is set in_ Fargo, North Dakota_?


You mean like the movie, which was set in the Twin Cities?

Or Season 1, which was set in Bemidji?

Or Season 2, which was set in Luverne?

Or Season 3, which was set in St. Cloud?

(Looks like Season 4 is set in Kansas City.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> Well none of the seasons, or even the movie ostensibly took place in Fargo ND. There was always some connection TO Fargo, but the movie for instance took place in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota. The first two season took place in a small town in Minnesota. The connection was always something about mob figures coming from Fargo or something like that.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> You mean like the movie, which was set in the Twin Cities?
> 
> Or Season 1, which was set in Bemidji?
> 
> Or Season 2, which was set in Luverne?
> 
> Or Season 3, which was set in St. Cloud?
> 
> *(Looks like Season 4 is set in Kansas City.)*


Well, that's kinda my point: the movie had a connection to the look and feel (of the area--ND/MN), which is part of what gave it such an appeal; not seeing that in this preview (apart from 2 uses of the trademark Fargo accent).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The Twin Cities are about as Fargoesque as, well, Kansas City. Speaking as a life-long Twin Cities resident, I can assure you that Fargo might as well be on another planet. If they can instill the "look and feel" of Fargo into a movie set in the Twin Cities, or in a TV series set in a Twin Cities exurb (St. Cloud), then I'm sure they'll have a way to do the same for Kansas City. (And Fargo, which I've passed through, is a pretty big city in and of itself; nothing like the "Fargo" of popular imagination inspired by the movie.)

(I also suspect the residents of Bemidji and Luverne would object to being lumped in with Fargo, but I can't speak to that from personal experience...)

Fargo in this context isn't a place. It's a state of mind. I'd love to see a season of Fargo set in LA or New York City! They could have a TON of fun with that!


----------



## Mikeguy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Twin Cities are about as Fargoesque as, well, Kansas City. Speaking as a life-long Twin Cities resident, I can assure you that Fargo might as well be on another planet. If they can instill the "look and feel" of Fargo into a movie set in the Twin Cities, or in a TV series set in a Twin Cities exurb (St. Cloud), then I'm sure they'll have a way to do the same for Kansas City. (And Fargo, which I've passed through, is a pretty big city in and of itself; nothing like the "Fargo" of popular imagination inspired by the movie.)
> 
> (I also suspect the residents of Bemidji and Luverne would object to being lumped in with Fargo, but I can't speak to that from personal experience...)
> 
> Fargo in this context isn't a place. It's a state of mind. I'd love to see a season of Fargo set in LA or New York City! They could have a TON of fun with that!


Excuse me but, and speaking as someone who grew up in the Twin Cities, I can assure _you_ that if Fargo is another planet, Kansas City is another universe. And my Twin Cities friends from the farmlands in central/northern Minnesota certainly brought a "Fargo feel" and sensibility with them, complete with the accent.

My only point was, from the clip and apart from a couple of instances, I didn't see (in your own words) the Fargo "state of mind" that was so (endearing) in the movie. I can accept that the franchise now will use any connection to Fargo as a justification for having a new season and location in the "Fargo" franchise--I suspect 2 years from now we'll have a "Fargo" season set in Phoenix/Arizona, where some Minnesotans at least used to Winter in. And then perhaps, a season in L.A., where many people have moved to. Egads, it's CBS NCI all over again. 

And hey, maybe the new season will work and prove me wrong, and actually have a "Fargo" sensibility to it. Just not seeing that in the preview--it could just as easily be called, "Kansas City."


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> They had me at Timothy Olyphant.


That's what the Judge said, too...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

New Amsterdam renewed for 3 more seasons.
I liked the 1st season, this season not so much.


----------



## Beryl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Fargo in this context isn't a place. It's a state of mind. I'd love to see a season of Fargo set in LA or New York City! They could have a TON of fun with that!


Agreed. Colorful stories are all over the USA.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Beryl said:


> Agreed. Colorful stories are all over the USA.


And the farther you get from the Upper Midwest, the more room there is to explore the cultural distances involved.

Kansas City is only the beginning! Ten years from now, I want to see a season of Fargo set in Tokyo! 

(Speaking of which, Kumiko the Treasure Hunter, about a Japanese woman who is obsessed with Fargo the movie, loses touch with reality, and travels to Minnesota to find the lost ransom money.)


----------



## wprager

mattyro7878 said:


> One more thing. How can this show (NBCs lowest rated drama) get a 5th year and Travelers is gone forever???


And Journeyman. I still can't forgive them for that.


----------



## Mikeguy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the farther you get from the Upper Midwest, the more room there is to explore the cultural distances involved.
> 
> Kansas City is only the beginning! Ten years from now, I want to see a season of Fargo set in Tokyo!


[rant] Then call it "Tokyo," dang it! [/rant] (Ranting done.)


> (Speaking of which, Kumiko the Treasure Hunter, about a Japanese woman who is obsessed with Fargo the movie, loses touch with reality, and travels to Minnesota to find the lost ransom money.)


Now_ this_ sounds more "Fargo"-related than the Kansas City "Fargo" franchise.  And pretty interesting. Based on a true story or at least urban legend (unless I'm being punked)?


> In December 2001 the world's media focused on the small town of Fargo, North Dakota, where the body of Takako Konishi was found in the woods by a hunter. The media reported that she had left Japan with the misunderstanding that the Coen brother's "Fargo" really was a true story and that there was a stash of money hidden somewhere in the snow on a road by a tree. This documentary traces the background to the story and finds that the media, quick to jump on a "funny" story of foolishness, had gotten the story totally wrong.


This Is a True Story (2003).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mikeguy said:


> Now_ this_ sounds more "Fargo"-related than the Kansas City "Fargo" franchise.  And pretty interesting. Based on a true story or at least urban legend (unless I'm being punked)?
> 
> This Is a True Story (2003).


I'm pretty sure you're being punked. It was a true story in the same sense Fargo was a true story.


----------



## That Don Guy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm pretty sure you're being punked. It was a true story in the same sense Fargo was a true story.


Is this the "real" true story?


----------



## Tony_T

For many years I _thought_ the movie was based on a true story solely because of the wood chipper scene.


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> Excuse me but, and speaking as someone who grew up in the Twin Cities, I can assure _you_ that if Fargo is another planet, Kansas City is another universe. And my Twin Cities friends from the farmlands in central/northern Minnesota certainly brought a "Fargo feel" and sensibility with them, complete with the accent.
> 
> My only point was, from the clip and apart from a couple of instances, I didn't see (in your own words) the Fargo "state of mind" that was so (endearing) in the movie. I can accept that the franchise now will use any connection to Fargo as a justification for having a new season and location in the "Fargo" franchise--I suspect 2 years from now we'll have a "Fargo" season set in Phoenix/Arizona, where some Minnesotans at least used to Winter in. And then perhaps, a season in L.A., where many people have moved to. Egads, it's CBS NCI all over again.
> 
> And hey, maybe the new season will work and prove me wrong, and actually have a "Fargo" sensibility to it. Just not seeing that in the preview--it could just as easily be called, "Kansas City."


The preview I saw (the one posted earlier in this thread or another) had that Fargo feel to it. It's really always been a crime story about eccentric characters, set in the snow to give it that upper Midwest feel. I thought that preview showed that. But in reality, the show is more of an homage to the Coen Bros. as much as about Fargo and not all Coen Bros movies took place in the Upper Midwest. Fargo, arguably is the most famous of all the Coen Bros. movies so this is more a series in the style of Fargo than having to be set there. At least that's my take.


----------



## Steveknj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> New Amsterdam renewed for 3 more seasons.
> I liked the 1st season, this season not so much.


I think the series is OK, but like most medical dramas, after awhile they become the same old thing with a different set of characters. I'm still watching, but I'm getting bored with it to some extent.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the farther you get from the Upper Midwest, the more room there is to explore the cultural distances involved.
> 
> Kansas City is only the beginning! Ten years from now, I want to see a season of Fargo set in Tokyo!
> 
> (Speaking of which, Kumiko the Treasure Hunter, about a Japanese woman who is obsessed with Fargo the movie, loses touch with reality, and travels to Minnesota to find the lost ransom money.)


Is that streaming anywhere (free?). That just sounds crazy enough that I might like it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Is that streaming anywhere (free?). That just sounds crazy enough that I might like it!


It's not on Amazon Prime or Netflix...


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's available for rent ($4) or purchase ($6) from amazon and apple.


----------



## nyny523

The beauty of Fargo is the Coen Brothers. Even though they take place in different places, with different characters, and different film genres, of their movies have a quirky, edgy feel to them that makes them creepy and funny and crazy and weird. I think the TV series tries to mirror all of that oddness, regardless of where the story takes place.

I am a huge fan. But I still think their first - Blood Simple - is their best. If you have never seen it, you should! 

So. Freakin'. GOOD!!!


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not on Amazon Prime or Netflix...


I'll have to check to see if it's available on Google Play Movies. I have some Google Survey money to spend and I'm always looking for something to spend it on. Might be worth the few dollars to give this a whirl. The thought of someone actually looking for the buried Fargo treasure makes me smile just thinking about it


----------



## Steveknj

nyny523 said:


> The beauty of Fargo is the Coen Brothers. Even though they take place in different places, with different characters, and different film genres, of their movies have a quirky, edgy feel to them that makes them creepy and funny and crazy and weird. I think the TV series tries to mirror all of that oddness, regardless of where the story takes place.
> 
> I am a huge fan. But I still think their first - Blood Simple - is their best. If you have never seen it, you should!
> 
> So. Freakin'. GOOD!!!


Great another movie I have to go back and watch!! Thanks, I've never seen that one, and I've seen most of their stuff. I keep meaning to go back and watch Raising Arizona and The Big Lebowski sometime with my son who's recently gotten into Fargo.


----------



## LlamaLarry

wprager said:


> And Journeyman. I still can't forgive them for that.


Thing 1 and I *still* talk about that show.


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> I think the series is OK, but like most medical dramas, after awhile they become the same old thing with a different set of characters. I'm still watching, but I'm getting bored with it to some extent.


Agreed. I watched the first episode of this season to see how they resolved the events of last season's finale (it went the way I expected), and I haven't watched any further episodes this year. I really enjoyed it at the beginning of last year, but my enthusiasm waned at the end of the season and I haven't really picked it back up.


----------



## Allanon

Steveknj said:


> Is that streaming anywhere (free?). That just sounds crazy enough that I might like it!


If you have a library card: Kanopy


----------



## realityboy

Allanon said:


> If you have a library card: Kanopy


Huh. Never heard of Kanopy, then came across it twice in the same hour. Oscar nominated documentary For Sama is there as well.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> If you have a library card: Kanopy


This is all kinds of awesomeness. Thank you!


----------



## Howie

nyny523 said:


> The beauty of Fargo is the Coen Brothers. Even though they take place in different places, with different characters, and different film genres, of their movies have a quirky, edgy feel to them that makes them creepy and funny and crazy and weird. I think the TV series tries to mirror all of that oddness, regardless of where the story takes place.
> 
> I am a huge fan. But I still think their first - Blood Simple - is their best. If you have never seen it, you should!
> 
> So. Freakin'. GOOD!!!


I love Blood Simple.


----------



## scooterboy

Steveknj said:


> Great another movie I have to go back and watch!! Thanks, I've never seen that one, and I've seen most of their stuff. I keep meaning to go back and watch Raising Arizona and The Big Lebowski sometime with my son who's recently gotten into Fargo.


I need to see Blood Simple too. If it's like Fargo or The Big Lebowski that's great, but I couldn't stand Raising Arizona. I've tried to re-watch it a few times, but I just hate it.


----------



## Allanon

*The Magicians* - Season 5 premieres January 15 on SYFY.


----------



## Johncv

Steveknj said:


> I'm psyched for S4 of Fargo!! Does the FX app have S3? Or any streamer? I'll have to check. The good thing about Fargo is they are standalone seasons and you don't have to see the previous seasons. I have enjoyed all 3 seasons so far.
> 
> I believe S3 was the one with the lead guy from Burn Notice as one of the big baddies.


Just subscribe to HuLu, Disney now own both Hulu and FX and all FX shows are being put on Hulu. I subscribe to the no ad vision of Hulu.


----------



## nessie

The last season of Fargo was bad. I hope season 4 is on par with 1 and 2.


----------



## Edmund

Vera was supposed to show up on 1/12, but britbox on Amazon it still hasn't shown.


----------



## Edmund

Edmund said:


> Vera was supposed to show up on 1/12, but britbox on Amazon it still hasn't shown.


So the first episode drops on Britbox on January 21.


----------



## Steveknj

nessie said:


> The last season of Fargo was bad. I hope season 4 is on par with 1 and 2.


I don't think it was bad, just not as good as the first 2 seasons. On it's own, it was pretty good actually.


----------



## Anubys

scooterboy said:


> I need to see Blood Simple too. If it's like Fargo or The Big Lebowski that's great, but I couldn't stand Raising Arizona. I've tried to re-watch it a few times, but I just hate it.


I added Blood Simple to my queue on Amazon Prime (I think it's $4). I'm with you on Fargo. I don't get The Big Lebowski at all. I finally watched it and it's horrible, absolutely horrible.


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> I added Blood Simple to my queue on Amazon Prime (I think it's $4). I'm with you on Fargo. I don't get The Big Lebowski at all. I finally watched it and it's horrible, absolutely horrible.


This aggression will not stand, man.


----------



## scooterboy

scooterboy said:


> I need to see Blood Simple too. If it's like Fargo or The Big Lebowski that's great, but I couldn't stand Raising Arizona. I've tried to re-watch it a few times, but I just hate it.


Now that I think about it, maybe the reason I hate Raising Arizona is because the worst actor in the world is in it (Nic Cage). I wonder if I would have liked it with someone else in the role?


----------



## TonyD79

scooterboy said:


> Now that I think about it, maybe the reason I hate Raising Arizona is because the worst actor in the world is in it (Nic Cage). I wonder if I would have liked it with someone else in the role?


But he is perfect for that role. His bad acting is just right.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I think Cage is a good actor...very good, in fact. It's just that his range can be measured in millimeters, and he has a tendency to hack it out.

But when he brings his game in a role that suits him, he can be excellent!


----------



## scooterboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Cage is a good actor...very good, in fact. It's just that his range can be measured in millimeters, and he has a tendency to hack it out.
> 
> But when he brings his game in a role that suits him, he can be excellent!


I'll take your word for it, because I've yet to see it. IMO, the only movie that he didn't ruin was National Treasure and that's only because ANYONE could have played that role and it would have been the same movie.

When I watch a good actor, I see the character they're portraying for the duration of the film. When I watch Cage, I see an actor acting like the character he's portraying.

Big difference.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, but a lot of actors are like that. Tom Cruise is probably the best example (best as in good); he's always the same basic character, but he sometimes does very interesting things with it. Burt Reynolds was the same. Kevin Costner. Meg Ryan.

I think the difference with Cage is that the character he always plays is so...odd.


----------



## Howie

scooterboy said:


> Now that I think about it, maybe the reason I hate Raising Arizona is because the worst actor in the world is in it (Nic Cage). I wonder if I would have liked it with someone else in the role?


Yeah, I'm thinking Chris Elliot. He'd have been perfect.


----------



## scooterboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, but a lot of actors are like that. Tom Cruise is probably the best example (best as in good); he's always the same basic character, but he sometimes does very interesting things with it. Burt Reynolds was the same. Kevin Costner. Meg Ryan.
> 
> I think the difference with Cage is that the character he always plays is so...odd.


Nope - that's not it (for me anyway). It's not that Cage basically plays the same character each time. It's that *I can see him acting*. When I watch a *good* actor, I don't see them "acting" - they simply are the character. With Cage I can see him in the act of acting, if that makes sense.

Put another-but-similar way - when I watch a good actor play John Smith, I see John Smith. When I see Nic Cage play John Smith, I see Nic Cage playing John Smith.


----------



## TonyD79

Howie said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking Chris Elliot. He'd have been perfect.


Which means I couldn't watch it. Chris Elliot must be in very small doses.


----------



## madscientist

Yeah but... Cage is hilarious as himself. I enjoy watching many of his roles for basically that reason. It's not so much "what's this character going to do" as "what's that Nic Cage going to do now?"

And I don't mind that. I find it entertaining and that's why I'm there: to be entertained.


----------



## type_g

Watchmen pretty much canceled, no second season planned.


----------



## type_g

This one makes me sad, Better Call Saul ending after 6th season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

type_g said:


> This one makes me sad, Better Call Saul ending after 6th season.


Although it had a built-in end-date (it really couldn't extend much if at all past the beginning of Breaking Bad), so at least they're not going to be dragging it out...


----------



## MikeMar

type_g said:


> Watchmen pretty much canceled, no second season planned.


Yeah, said it in the Watchmen thread, but the plan from the start was pretty much 1 season. 
Damon Lindelof said all along he was only doing 1 season



type_g said:


> This one makes me sad, Better Call Saul ending after 6th season.


Seems like a perfect run, glad it's planned out and can't wait for the last 2 seasons!
And saw the last season was 13 eps vs the normal 10


----------



## type_g

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although it had a built-in end-date (it really couldn't extend much if at all past the beginning of Breaking Bad), so at least they're not going to be dragging it out...


I agree, I hope there is more shown with the Flash Forwards they did with Saul.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Brockmire* season 4 Wednesday March 18, 10pm/9pm ET/CT *IFC*


----------



## Allanon

*Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Part 3* - January 24 - Netflix


----------



## series5orpremier

*Brooklyn Nine-Nine *season 7, one-hour premier Thurs. February 6 at 8pm ET *NBC*


----------



## photoshopgrl

type_g said:


> I agree, I hope there is more shown with the Flash Forwards they did with Saul.


I'm excited to see Hank and Gomez!


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> *Brooklyn Nine-Nine *season 7, one-hour premier Thurs. February 6 at 8pm ET *NBC*


I FINALLY started watching this show and of course it's awesome. Almost done with season 1

Always nice to have an easy watch like this to mix in with all the heavy stuff out there now


----------



## spartanstew

scooterboy said:


> I need to see Blood Simple too. If it's like Fargo or The Big Lebowski that's great, but I couldn't stand Raising Arizona. I've tried to re-watch it a few times, but I just hate it.


I liked Blood Simple and Loved Fargo. Hated Raising Arizona and The Big Lebowski. In fact, I don't think I've fully watched either one. Tried a few times. Gave up.


----------



## sharkster

MikeMar said:


> I FINALLY started watching this show and of course it's awesome. Almost done with season 1
> 
> Always nice to have an easy watch like this to mix in with all the heavy stuff out there now


Wait til you get to season 3 (not that they aren't ALL very good!) - one of my favorite moments on the show was S03, E03, with the tarantula in the cold open. I can watch that a million times and still laugh until I choke. Great stuff! Terry is definitely one of my favs.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Ray Donovan *cancelled after seven seasons.


----------



## Mikeguy

series5orpremier said:


> *Ray Donovan *cancelled after seven seasons.


----------



## gossamer88

Season 6 was pretty bad. And I gave up halfway through season 7. It was time.


----------



## lambertman

Did I hear right that Ray Donovan


Spoiler



ended on a cliffhanger? If so, that's a dirty move for a show that has basically defined Showtime. Even Shameless is even getting a (wholly undeserved) final season to wrap up.


----------



## nyny523

lambertman said:


> Did I hear right that Ray Donovan
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ended on a cliffhanger? If so, that's a dirty move for a show that has basically defined Showtime. Even Shameless is even getting a (wholly undeserved) final season to wrap up.





Spoiler



Not really. Could they have picked up where they left off and made a Season 8? Probably. But they did tie up a lot of the loose storylines for the season. I am not left feeling like there are any serious questions that have gone unanswered. Like a lot of shows that end, you will always be left wondering what happened to certain characters "after", but there was no major plotline that was left dangling IMHO.


----------



## lambertman

OK, that's good at least. I clearly haven't watched, but never say never.


----------



## dswallow

gossamer88 said:


> Season 6 was pretty bad. And I gave up halfway through season 7. It was time.


I gave up in the middle of season 1. I'm surprised it lasted. I hated it. But that's just me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> I gave up in the middle of season 1. I'm surprised it lasted. I hated it. But that's just me.


No, actually. Much to my surprise, we agree.


----------



## cannonz

cannonz said:


> Man With A Plan back in February, no exact date yet.


 Man With A Plan back 4/2


----------



## Amnesia

Now they have a plan!


----------



## markymark_ctown

gossamer88 said:


> Season 6 was pretty bad. And I gave up halfway through season 7. It was time.


Same here. I have 3-4 left to watch in season 7. I may just skip to the last ep of the season


----------



## Allanon

*Homeland* - Season 8 - February 9


----------



## spartanstew

gossamer88 said:


> Season 6 was pretty bad. And I gave up halfway through season 7. It was time.


I thought the last 2 seasons were fantastic.


----------



## jr461

Allanon said:


> *Homeland* - Season 8 - February 9


I'd rather have seen this canceled than Ray Donovan. While there were a couple of really bad seasons surrounding the wife's illness and death, it finally got back on track this past season. Homeland, however, has been on a steady decline for years.


----------



## gossamer88

I've been enjoying Homeland and glad its back. It's the final season.


----------



## MikeMar

gossamer88 said:


> I've been enjoying Homeland and glad its back. It's the final season.


We are 2 (well 3 now with the new/final)
Is it worth it for the past 2 seasons?


----------



## gossamer88

MikeMar said:


> We are 2 (well 3 now with the new/final)
> Is it worth it for the past 2 seasons?


Yes. The Berlin (S5) and NYC (S6) are especially good.


----------



## Tony_T

One month to go.....


----------



## Mikeguy

Great--another season I can't follow.


----------



## NorthAlabama

don't mind if i'm lost, i love this show - guess i'll have to lean on tcf'ers to pull me through.


----------



## Amnesia

Mikeguy said:


> Great--another season I can't follow.


I believe that the producers said that this season would be more linear...


----------



## gschrock

I was pondering if it was worth picking up the 3 months of hbo that were being discounted by amazon because I wasn't sure when this was going to start. Might have to think about that.


----------



## Tony_T

Brockmire (IFC) returns March 18th


----------



## Steveknj

Amnesia said:


> I believe that the producers said that this season would be more linear...


I hope so. the problem with these kinds of shows, is that you watch S1, it's hard to follow but you are into the story and stick with it hoping it comes together. Then S2 hits and it's really the same thing. After awhile it becomes too exhausting and I am sitting here wondering if it's worth it, especially with so much else on these days. I'll probably watch (if only because it always looks great, even if the stories are too convoluted and I have a new 65" 4K TV, that this would be great to watch with).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

In this case, they had a great puzzle for the first season, which was resolved. I think they really struggled with how to go on from there. It seems like the third season is a kind of reset (pushing the conflicts of the first two seasons into the futuristic real world), which could be what it needs to get its footing back.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Little Big Shots *with Melissa McCarthy, season 4 premier Monday February 24, 10pm ET following The Voice, *NBC *(somebody tell the hamsters).


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> I hope so. the problem with these kinds of shows, is that you watch S1, it's hard to follow but you are into the story and stick with it hoping it comes together. Then S2 hits and it's really the same thing. *After awhile it becomes too exhausting and I am sitting here wondering if it's worth it*, especially with so much else on these days. I'll probably watch (if only because it always looks great, even if the stories are too convoluted and I have a new 65" 4K TV, that this would be great to watch with).


That's where I'm still stuck, after the 1st season. I keep on forgetting about the 2nd season and to watch it, and when I do remember it, I keep on thinking of something else.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> Brockmire (IFC) returns March 18th


So happy about this. I love this show so much!


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> That's where I'm still stuck, after the 1st season. I keep on forgetting about the 2nd season and to watch it, and when I do remember it, I keep on thinking of something else.


This is an example of TV trying to be too "smart" for their own good. HBO has been guilty of this more often than other networks. A lot of their shows, have gotten to the point where it takes at least 5 episodes to really understand what is going on, sometimes it takes almost the whole season, and then it's over. So you are watching and hoping it comes together all the while you are sitting there confused and wondering if it's worth it. And as it is I have trouble squeezing in all I want to watch, I feel like why am I wasting my time? HBO has a great track record with their shows so I usually stick with it, but I often wonder if these shows would be better done as a 3 hour movie or whatever.


----------



## Tony_T

... and then there are the TV shows (mostly broadcast), that are not only so easy to follow, they find it necessary to flashback to something that happened 10 minutes ago, just in case you missed it


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> ... and then there are the TV shows (mostly broadcast), that are not only so easy to follow, they find it necessary to flashback to something that happened 10 minutes ago, just in case you missed it


Heaven bless TiVo QuickTime for so much of broadcast TV.


----------



## series5orpremier

Premier date announcement Season 3


----------



## MikeMar

Man we are torn about watching another season
S1 could have ended the show
S2 really could have ended it
Really enjoy it but also would be fine pretending that S2 was the end


----------



## gossamer88

Loved S1, did not care much for S2. Sophomore jinx? In any case, I'll be there again.


----------



## That Don Guy

_The Blacklist_ renewed for next season


----------



## Tony_T

Thought I post this here.
_As part of the new streaming deal, Hulu will now be the exclusive streaming home for more than 40 past and current FX series, and new episodes of most FX shows will be available to stream on Hulu immediately after they air._

FX on Hulu is set to launch March 2nd


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> _The Blacklist_ renewed for next season


I'm torn on this. While I have liked the show, I'm just wondering where they could go for an 8th season. It feels as if the story has been told and anything new will just seem REALLY contrived.


----------



## series5orpremier

I'd like them to go down a 'rumors of Mr. Kaplan's death being greatly exaggerated' path and the feud continues. I don't care if that's overly contrived - it's great TV.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Friends *renewed for a reunion special to air on *HBO MAX *in May.


----------



## Hot4Bo

series5orpremier said:


> *Friends *renewed for a reunion special to air on *HBO MAX *in May.


I wish I could like this a million times.


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


> *Friends *renewed for a reunion special to air on *HBO MAX *in May.


HBO Max Wants To Know, How You Doin'? As It Teases 'Friends' Reunion

_The reunion which is being described as "an untitled unscripted special" will debut on the media giant's new streaming service HBO Max, along with all 236 episodes of Friends, which debuted in 1994 on NBC. 
*Unscripted is industry-speak for reality-TV or a documentary, which indicates this will not be a reboot of the scripted series.*_​


----------



## series5orpremier

This is all too sudden. *Hawaii Five-O *is ending after the current 10th season. *Special 2-hour series finale Friday April 3.

Hawaii Five-0 Ending With Season 10*

This trend of less and less scripted OTA shows worthy of watching continues to shrink my OTA 1P list. I could soon be left with nothing but competition reality and late night talk shows to go along with a few sitcoms.


----------



## Hot4Bo

series5orpremier said:


> This is all too sudden. *Hawaii Five-O *is ending after the current 10th season. *Special 2-hour series finale Friday April 3.
> 
> Hawaii Five-0 Ending With Season 10*
> 
> This trend of less and less scripted OTA shows worthy of watching continues to shrink my OTA 1P list. I could soon be left with nothing but competition reality and late night talk shows to go along with a few sitcoms.


I just came here to post the same thing. I thought maybe I missed it in this thread somewhere. I'm really not happy about this.


----------



## series5orpremier

There was another mini-Magnum crossover tonight. The verdict is still out on Magnum. On one hand Five-O ending can't bode well for Magnum because it gets lower ratings, but then again maybe they'll consider letting Magnum survive because it probably has lower production costs.


----------



## pkscout

series5orpremier said:


> This is all too sudden. *Hawaii Five-O *is ending after the current 10th season. *Special 2-hour series finale Friday April 3.
> 
> Hawaii Five-0 Ending With Season 10*
> 
> This trend of less and less scripted OTA shows worthy of watching continues to shrink my OTA 1P list. I could soon be left with nothing but competition reality and late night talk shows to go along with a few sitcoms.


I live in Honolulu (where they do most of the production), and there hasn't been even a hint of a rumor about this (I even have friends that are regular extras and are on set a fair amount). So either they did an absolutely masterful job keeping the decision under raps for *months* or they are going to edit the last 2 minutes of the existing 2 part season finale to make it a series finale. I hope not the latter. I don't really need another "finale" like Castle.


----------



## lew

pkscout said:


> I live in Honolulu (where they do most of the production), and there hasn't been even a hint of a rumor about this (I even have friends that are regular extras and are on set a fair amount). So either they did an absolutely masterful job keeping the decision under raps for *months* or they are going to edit the last 2 minutes of the existing 2 part season finale to make it a series finale. I hope not the latter. I don't really need another "finale" like Castle.


There have been rumors for at least the past 2 years that Alex O'Loughlin wanted to end the series. It was taking a toll on him physically.


----------



## Amnesia

lew said:


> It was taking a toll on him physically.


He's not an immortal vampire any more...


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> This is all too sudden. *Hawaii Five-O *is ending after the current 10th season. *Special 2-hour series finale Friday April 3.
> 
> Hawaii Five-0 Ending With Season 10*
> 
> This trend of less and less scripted OTA shows worthy of watching continues to shrink my OTA 1P list. I could soon be left with nothing but competition reality and late night talk shows to go along with a few sitcoms.





Hot4Bo said:


> I just came here to post the same thing. I thought maybe I missed it in this thread somewhere. I'm really not happy about this.


You realized there's always streaming. Plenty of scripted shows on Netflix, AP and so forth. I hadn't realized the remake had been on 10 years. I used to watch the original with my family when i was a kid and had no dibs on the one TV in the house. Didn't have a desire to see this as I'm not really a fan of police procedurals.


----------



## laria

I used to really like it but I lost interest somewhere around season 4 or 5... I didn’t realize it was still on!


----------



## hapster85

Only watched occasionally. Definitely lasted longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Hot4Bo

I guess I’m in the minority around here, as usual. I’m still loving it and I will miss it when it’s gone.


----------



## tward_biteme1

3/2: *Almost Family *(Fox) canceled after 1 season.


----------



## pkscout

The Magicians on SyFy will have it's series finale on April 1. The season finale was written to act as a series finale if needed, so I guess there's that at least.

Syfy, Sera Gamble & John McNamara Address the End of 'The Magicians'


----------



## Tony_T

The Magicians has the best episode descriptions 
S5E2 Alice does not buy enough tacos
S5E5 Kady punches a dude. Margo misses cocaine. Yawn
S5E6 Margo and Eliot have a bad day. Eliot has a bad day.


----------



## That Don Guy

tward_biteme1 said:


> 3/2: *Almost Family *(Fox) canceled after 1 season.


Not surprised, considering it ended in a two-episode Saturday night burnoff a couple of weekends ago.

Another Fox drama which, IMO, had a good premise that was put on the back burner.


----------



## Allanon

tward_biteme1 said:


> 3/2: *Almost Family *(Fox) canceled after 1 season.


Wonder if the recent sexual assault claim against Timothy Hutton had anything to do with it being canceled?


----------



## astrohip

Allanon said:


> Wonder if the recent sexual assault claim against Timothy Hutton had anything to do with it being canceled?


Nah, it just sucked. I barely finished the pilot. Or maybe I didn't. Either way it was terrible.


----------



## Narkul

pkscout said:


> The Magicians on SyFy will have it's series finale on April 1. The season finale was written to act as a series finale if needed, so I guess there's that at least.
> 
> Syfy, Sera Gamble & John McNamara Address the End of 'The Magicians'


My last thread to Syfy has been broken.


----------



## Allanon

Narkul said:


> My last thread to Syfy has been broken.


Syfy has Vagrant Queen coming at the end of march.


----------



## Narkul

Allanon said:


> Syfy has Vagrant Queen coming at the end of march.


Could be a new thread, perhaps.


----------



## Narkul

I've looked forward to those cheesy musical Magicians episodes every year. Will miss them. Will really miss the characters, esp. Margo.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> The Magicians has the best episode descriptions
> S5E2 Alice does not buy enough tacos
> S5E5 Kady punches a dude. Margo misses cocaine. Yawn
> S5E6 Margo and Eliot have a bad day. Eliot has a bad day.


I think for this weeks one of the descriptions was "Margo does a thing" or something like that 

I have mixed feelings about this show. On one hand, half the time I have no clue what is going on, and the stories just seem to be a bit, well, convenient, because, well with magic pretty much anything can be "fixed" or "solved". On the other hand, the eye candy on this show is pretty much unequaled anywhere, and the dialogues is always fun. But I think they've pretty much exhausted these characters and the plot lines. Time to end it.


----------



## Narkul

Steveknj said:


> I think for this weeks one of the descriptions was "Margo does a thing" or something like that
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this show. On one hand, half the time I have no clue what is going on, and the stories just seem to be a bit, well, convenient, because, well with magic pretty much anything can be "fixed" or "solved". On the other hand, the eye candy on this show is pretty much unequaled anywhere, and the dialogues is always fun. But I think they've pretty much exhausted these characters and the plot lines. Time to end it.


But a show where anything can be "fixed" or "solved" with magic should have the potential for endless plot lines. Eye candy should not be ended.


----------



## That Don Guy

Allanon said:


> Wonder if the recent sexual assault claim against Timothy Hutton had anything to do with it being canceled?


"The version I heard was," it may have played a part in Fox "announcing" its cancellation now, rather than waiting for UpFronts. (By "announcing," I don't mean that Fox had a press release saying that the show was cancelled - Fox usually doesn't have press releases for cancellations, the way it does for show renewals; I meant that it told the show's producers, and eventually word gets out via, say, Twitter.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Narkul said:


> But a show where anything can be "fixed" or "solved" with magic should have the potential for endless plot lines. Eye candy should not be ended.


And I've really enjoyed the way the show constantly reinvents itself...


----------



## wprager

Steveknj said:


> I'm torn on this. While I have liked the show, I'm just wondering where they could go for an 8th season. It feels as if the story has been told and anything new will just seem REALLY contrived.


We gave up after they killed off Tom (my favorite character). Really surprised it's still going. I'll have to catch up on Netflix or of these days


----------



## hapster85

Narkul said:


> But a show where anything can be "fixed" or "solved" with magic should have the potential for endless plot lines. Eye candy should not be ended.


True. I have really enjoyed it, but I'm also okay with it ending.


----------



## laria

Guess I know who dies now when I watch it.


----------



## astrohip

Dang it, Starz cancelled *The Rook*. A very interesting, well-written show, with some memorable characters.


----------



## eddyj

astrohip said:


> Dang it, Starz cancelled *The Rook*. A very interesting, well-written show, with some memorable characters.


A little bummed.


----------



## Tony_T

*April 15th




*


----------



## MikeMar

Woooooo, still enjoy the show! Not as good as the orig run but still great

Crank Yankers coming back for another season

'Crank Yankers' Revival Gets Second Season at Comedy Central


----------



## Amnesia

_Lost in Space_ renewed for Third and Final Season at Netflix


----------



## Tony_T

*Sunday, Sunday, Sunday&#8230;.*





Also, NYT: What Is 'Westworld' Without Westworld?


----------



## Generic

Exclusive: 'Star Trek: Discovery' Renewed for Season 5 at CBS All Access


----------



## series5orpremier

CBS Unveils March Madness Replacement Plan, Hawaii Five-0's Two-Hour Series Finale to Be Split


----------



## morac

Guess I should post this here as well rather than just in the other thread.

NBCUniversal Suspends Production On 35 TV Shows Due to Coronavirus

Disney Plus shows are also in danger of missing their release dates. Falcon and the Winter Soldier filming has halted.


----------



## Allanon

Impulse has been canceled by YouTube.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> CBS Unveils March Madness Replacement Plan, Hawaii Five-0's Two-Hour Series Finale to Be Split


One correction to that report that I know of: while _The Price is Right_ had a new episode scheduled on Monday and repeats Tuesday through Friday (not sure why Tue & Wed; Thu and Fri, because basketball takes over the time slot in the west), now only Monday & Tuesday will have new episodes.


----------



## Tony_T

*March 26th. Tru TV*


----------



## MikeMar

Can't wait, first season was great!!!


----------



## series5orpremier

Jimmy Kimmel Live! to Swap Time Slots With Coronavirus-Focused Nightline


----------



## series5orpremier

Only 8 of 10 episodes in the can. Also, SNL postponed indefinitely.

Fargo Season 4 Premiere Postponed, Won't Be Eligible for 2020 Emmys


----------



## brianric

brianric said:


> Time for me to get off my butt and order the full DVD set of the West Wing.


I just saw Season 1 Episode 1 of West Wing on Netflix. I just ordered the Box Set of 45 DVDs. West Wing switching from Netflix to HBO Max I do believe next month and I have no intention of getting HBO Max. Thanks for the recommendation on the series.


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> Syfy has Vagrant Queen coming at the end of march.


And it look cheap, tacky, and awful.


----------



## Allanon

Johncv said:


> And it look cheap, tacky, and awful.


My kind of show.


----------



## tigercat74

Johncv said:


> And it look cheap, tacky, and awful.


Sounds like my dating life in college.


----------



## Allanon

LIST OF MOVIES AND TELEVISION SHOWS POSTPONED BY THE CORONAVIRUS


----------



## Allanon

Ozark season 3 on Netflix coming March 27.


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> LIST OF MOVIES AND TELEVISION SHOWS POSTPONED BY THE CORONAVIRUS


At least one good thing is coming out of all of this

HOME ALONE
Production on Disney's upcoming remake/reboot was halted on 3/13.


----------



## gossamer88

DAMN! Fargo Delayed Indefinitely...


----------



## MikeMar

I had heard that a lot of shows currently airing will most likely cut 1-4 eps (as they film while the season is airing)
Fargo didn't want to do this, so no dates known for when they can finish filming but they will/should be able to at some point


----------



## photoshopgrl

MikeMar said:


> I had heard that a lot of shows currently airing will most likely cut 1-4 eps (as they film while the season is airing)
> Fargo didn't want to do this, so no dates known for when they can finish filming but they will/should be able to at some point


Yeah and I'm unsure why some would just drop the final episode of the season such as:
The Neighborhood (CBS)
Production halted 3/15, just two days prior to the scheduled filming of the second season's final episode. That episode will not be produced.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeMar said:


> I had heard that a lot of shows currently airing will most likely cut 1-4 eps (as they film while the season is airing)
> Fargo didn't want to do this, so no dates known for when they can finish filming but they will/should be able to at some point


I wonder if it has to do with the setting of S4. If it's being filmed in a winter location to take place during a winter setting, then the postponement may mean they can't film the remaining episodes until next season.


----------



## TonyD79

MikeMar said:


> At least one good thing is coming out of all of this
> 
> HOME ALONE
> Production on Disney's upcoming remake/reboot was halted on 3/13.


Irony of stoppage on a movie called Home Alone during social distancing?


----------



## Mikeguy

Boy, there's going to be a heck of a lot of jockeying for staff "timeslots" once the current situation calms down sufficiently.


----------



## jr461

Ozark this Friday 3/27.
Fauda season 3 - April 16.


----------



## mattyro7878

Ozark indeed. I thought the plague might get us an earlier release but Netflix held firm for 3-27.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jr461 said:


> Ozark this Friday 3/27.
> Fauda season 3 - April 16.


Love Fauda. I found season 1 better than season 2, but maybe that's because it was so unexpected and amazing the first time around, especially the excellent job they did giving depth to both sides of the story. Looking forward to season 3.


----------



## series5orpremier

Spoiler video inside
Hawaii Five-0 Goes Out With Guns Blazing in Series Finale Sneak Peek


----------



## Tony_T

Final Season. All ep on Hulu today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246180735452680195


----------



## osu1991

Deputy cancelled by Fox.


----------



## Beryl

osu1991 said:


> Deputy cancelled by Fox.


I enjoyed it but won't miss it. I wonder filming difficulties and scheduling might end a number of shows.


----------



## spartanstew

osu1991 said:


> Deputy cancelled by Fox.


lol, I'm watching the finale as I type this. One of the few new shows I thought was decent.


----------



## Mikeguy

Saddened by the cancellation--while the show could be a bit preachy in its own way, it was quality and had a point-of-view, story and production-wise.


----------



## eddyj

It was on the bubble for me. I was watching, but won't really miss it.


----------



## brianric

My God. I just saw the greatest scene ever in the greatest episode to date in my humble opinion. West Wing, Season 2 Episode 2*2*, the season finale. This is the scene where President Bartlet is attending the funeral of Mrs. Landingham where he denounces God. Wow, simply wow.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

osu1991 said:


> Deputy cancelled by Fox.


Won't miss it. The first episodes were fun, but lately I've been falling behind. It was beginning to feel like a chore rather than a pleasure to watch. And yet for some reason I've been keeping up with Tommy.


----------



## EdwPowers

osu1991 said:


> Deputy cancelled by Fox.


I kind of liked this one. I say that as someone who generally doesn't like scripted shows of FOX. In fact, this was the only hour long drama I have watched on FOX in years.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianric said:


> My God. I just saw the greatest scene ever in the greatest episode to date in my humble opinion. West Wing, Season 2 Episode 2, the season finale. This is the scene where President Bartlet is attending the funeral of Mrs. Landingham where he denounces God. Wow, simply wow.


This is an odd thread to choose for sharing that opinion, but I agree it was an amazing scene.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> This is an odd thread to choose for sharing that opinion, but I agree it was an amazing scene.


Well, you have to admit...West Wing was, indeed, canceled...


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, you have to admit...West Wing was, indeed, canceled...


What?!...When??????


----------



## Howie

But why was Season 2 Episode 2 the season finale?


----------



## Amnesia

It was a short season.


----------



## Anthjo

Really disappointed that Deputy didn't make the cut. Oh well, I guess we still have flaming hot garbage like DWTS, The Bachelor and The Masked Singer....awful! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Unbeliever

I dropped Deputy on the 3rd episode.

Though I did consider keeping watching it because I'm acquainted with the helicopter pilot of the "Sheriff's helicopter" in the show. The helicopter (N1CR) is from Pursuit Aviation, the folks that helped JPL with the Lander Vision System field tests.

Edit: Here's a shot of the back of my head while I'm debugging hardware we mounted in that exact same helicopter last year:










--Carlos V.


----------



## brianric

Howie said:


> But why was Season 2 Episode 2 the season finale?


Sorry about that, Episode 22.


----------



## brianric

DevdogAZ said:


> This is an odd thread to choose for sharing that opinion, but I agree it was an amazing scene.


Thought I was in "for those at home - what are you watching that you never did before?" thread. With Parkinson's eyesight sometimes goes blurry.


----------



## madscientist

Lights Out with David Spade not coming back after the current hiatus 

'Lights Out With David Spade': Talkshow Won't Return To Comedy Central - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T

madscientist said:


> Lights Out with David Spade not coming back after the current hiatus
> 
> 'Lights Out With David Spade': Talkshow Won't Return To Comedy Central - Deadline


damn.

A glimmer of hope someone will pick it up. "_Instead, the company, via its Comedy Central Productions banner, will attempt to shop the series to third party outlets._"


----------



## sharkster

madscientist said:


> Lights Out with David Spade not coming back after the current hiatus
> 
> 'Lights Out With David Spade': Talkshow Won't Return To Comedy Central - Deadline


Nooooooooo!


----------



## Bierboy

No loss...


----------



## Tony_T

Bierboy said:


> No loss...


"No Loss" canceled renewed or ending?


----------



## Allanon

The Good Fight season 4 on CBS All Access is streaming the first episode now.

Use the code *GIFT *to get CBS All Access for one month free. Offer ends April 23, 2020. Then go to the Subscription & Billing section of account settings and make sure the account is not set to cancel then enter the code *ENJOY *to get a second month free.

If you sign up on April 22 then you can probably watch the entire season using these codes.


----------



## Tony_T

Wednesday...._*Bat!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240684462251421697*_


----------



## Johncv

Beryl said:


> I enjoyed it but won't miss it. I wonder filming difficulties and scheduling might end a number of shows.


I also enjoy this show, watching it on Hulu, It was canceled due to low ratings. 3.8m viewers


----------



## Tobashadow

Allanon said:


> The Good Fight season 4 on CBS All Access is streaming the first episode now.
> 
> Use the code *GIFT *to get CBS All Access for one month free. Offer ends April 23, 2020. Then go to the Subscription & Billing section of account settings and make sure the account is not set to cancel then enter the code *ENJOY *to get a second month free.
> 
> If you sign up on April 22 then you can probably watch the entire season using these codes.


Something to note, the Enjoy code even works if you have a paid sub.

It just added a free month to mine.


----------



## Goober96

Tobashadow said:


> Something to note, the Enjoy code even works if you have a paid sub.
> 
> It just added a free month to mine.


Hmm I just tried it and it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## That Don Guy

Three renewals announced from fox:
_9-1-1_
_9-1-1 Lone Star_
_Duncanville_ - but this show's second season will not be until (at least) the fall of 2021, as Fox has two new animated shows lined up for next season and doesn't have room for all of them


----------



## photoshopgrl

That Don Guy said:


> Three renewals announced from fox:
> _9-1-1_
> _9-1-1 Lone Star_
> _Duncanville_ - but this show's second season will not be until (at least) the fall of 2021, as Fox has two new animated shows lined up for next season and doesn't have room for all of them


Happy about Lone Star!


----------



## sharkster

That Don Guy said:


> Three renewals announced from fox:
> _9-1-1_
> _9-1-1 Lone Star_
> _Duncanville_ - but this show's second season will not be until (at least) the fall of 2021, as Fox has two new animated shows lined up for next season and doesn't have room for all of them


Good to hear!  I like both 9-1-1 shows and I suppose I can take or leave Duncanville, but I still have my Pass.


----------



## Amnesia

The people on those shows must be relieved; things are so uncertain right now, but at least they have a steady job to look forward to...


----------



## DVR_Dave

God Friended Me cancelled.

See _astrohip_'s post: God Friended Me - Season Two thread *spoilers*


----------



## series5orpremier

*Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. *final season premieres Wednesday May 27 at 10p/9p ET/CT on ABC.


----------



## Allanon

*Bosch - *Season 6 - April 17 - Amazon Prime Video


----------



## series5orpremier

*Honey Moley *renewed as *Holey Moley 2: The Sequel*, to premier Thursday May 21 on ABC.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> *Honey Moley *renewed as *Holey Moley 2: The Sequel*, to premier Thursday May 21 on ABC.


Also, four of ABC's game shows - _Celebrity Family Feud_, _Press Your Luck_, _To Tell the Truth_, and _Match Game_ - have new season premiere dates as well (TTTT on 5/21; the other three on 5/31).

"The version I heard was," the other two - _$100,000 Pyramid_ and _Card Sharks_ - never got around to starting taping new episodes before they had to shut down production because of COVID-19.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> Syfy has Vagrant Queen coming at the end of march.


Never a good sign...it's been bumped from Friday prime time to late night Thursdays (no episode tomorrow night; starts up again next Thursday at 10:00 Central)...


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> *Honey Moley *renewed as *Holey Moley 2: The Sequel*, to premier Thursday May 21 on ABC.


SWEET! Love this show, so stupid but great


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Never a good sign...it's been bumped from Friday prime time to late night Thursdays (no episode tomorrow night; starts up again next Thursday at 10:00 Central)...


I gave up on it after 2 episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm still watching it...but there's really no competition. At a more normal time (i.e., one when more shows were actually running new episodes), it probably would have fallen by my wayside by now.


----------



## pkscout

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Never a good sign...it's been bumped from Friday prime time to late night Thursdays (no episode tomorrow night; starts up again next Thursday at 10:00 Central)...


I just noticed that. It's 8pm in Hawaiʻi, but that's only because for cable networks we get the California feed at the same time California does. So that's 11pm Pacific. We honestly probably would have dropped it after the first episode, but since we're home 100% of the time now we are watching more shows. So we kept it just to fill time.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

the Party of Five reboot on Freeform cancelled after one season


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> *Bosch - *Season 6 - April 17 - Amazon Prime Video


Season 6 dropped a day early, Thursday, and I finished it off Friday. Nicely done. I'll start a new thread: 'Bosch' - Season 6 Thread - Amazon Prime Video (SPOILERS)


----------



## supasta

BrettStah said:


> I see on the newest page of one of the New TV threads that someone mentioned a show I've never heard of - "Plebs" (apparently season 4 is just starting). A quick google search shows me that the first 3 seasons are available via Hulu. I'm assuming in the not too distant future, season 4 will also show up on Hulu. That is what is so nice about those "New TV" threads for me - finding obscure (to most Americans like me, at least) shows.


Plebs has disappeared (seasons 1-3) from Hulu, while season 5 has begun airing in the U.K. . Several other shows have suffered the same fate on Hulu.

Does anyone have a reliable method to catch-up on BBC shows that have disappeared from streaming services after the initial seasons? 
Some examples: The Repair Shop, Plebs, The Detectorists (available on Amazon), Friday Night Dinner.


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> I gave up on it after 2 episodes.


I gave up *before* episode 1.


----------



## Johncv

supasta said:


> Plebs has disappeared (seasons 1-3) from Hulu, while season 5 has begun airing in the U.K. . Several other shows have suffered the same fate on Hulu.
> 
> Does anyone have a reliable method to catch-up on BBC shows that have disappeared from streaming services after the initial seasons?
> Some examples: The Repair Shop, Plebs, The Detectorists (available on Amazon), Friday Night Dinner.


Try BritBox and/or AcornTV both are Amazon chnnels.


----------



## Tony_T

'Westworld' Renewed for Season 4 at HBO - Variety


----------



## dswallow

supasta said:


> Plebs has disappeared (seasons 1-3) from Hulu, while season 5 has begun airing in the U.K. . Several other shows have suffered the same fate on Hulu.
> 
> Does anyone have a reliable method to catch-up on BBC shows that have disappeared from streaming services after the initial seasons?
> Some examples: The Repair Shop, Plebs, The Detectorists (available on Amazon), Friday Night Dinner.


Plebs is available on Britbox in the UK but not in the US. You can buy imported Region B Blu-ray or Region 2 DVDs from Amazon in Canada or the UK, but would need a region-free player (or a region B/2 player, at least). Some Panasonic Blu-ray players can do it (unofficially) with just some extra keypresses on the remote. Amazon Prime in the UK has it, and it may still be on Netflix in the UK. It may be possible to use a VPN to a UK location and watch it that way.

Basically, like a handful of other British and Australian series, the only practical way to get them in the US is via Torrents.

Do you have a Plex client set up? If so, send me a private message with your Plex user name or email address and I can give you a quick and easy way to catch up.


----------



## getbak

Well, this is an unexpected surprise...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253461556102197251


----------



## Allanon

Amazon will screen selections from the recently canceled SXSW Film Festival for free to all users from April 27 through May 6.


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> Amazon will screen selections from the recently canceled SXSW Film Festival for free to all users from April 27 through May 6.


Heard it basically stuff you've never heard of and never will. Anything that's halfway decent pulled out (or didn't opt in) to this. So kinda meh


----------



## Amnesia

OTOH, the stuff that's more marketable is exactly the stuff that we would have eventually seen on cable or streaming anyway. Here's a chance to see more niche films (and shorts!) that we might otherwise never have seen...


----------



## Allanon

MikeMar said:


> Heard it basically stuff you've never heard of and never will. Anything that's halfway decent pulled out (or didn't opt in) to this. So kinda meh


There is a winner and some with special jury recognition:
_
Documentary Shorts:_
Winner:_ *No Crying at the Dinner Table*_
Special Jury Recognition:_ *Mizuko*_​
Narrative Shorts:
Special Jury Recognition for Acting: _*Dirty*_
Special Jury Recognition:_ *Single*_​


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> Amazon will screen selections from the recently canceled SXSW Film Festival for free to all users from April 27 through May 6.


Tales from the Loop we just finish it is good and very strange.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

one of my favorite shows, "When calls the Heart" on Hallmark renewed for season 8


----------



## series5orpremier

Wipeout revived for season 8 by TBS.


----------



## series5orpremier

*At Home With Amy Sedaris*, season 3 premier Wednesday May 20 10pm/9pm ET/CT *truTV*


----------



## Michael S

In the not to distant future this Sunday A.D MST3k will be doing a live episode.

New MST3K Episode Coming This Sunday, A.D. | Den of Geek


----------



## type_g

series5orpremier said:


> Wipeout revived for season 8 by TBS.


Great family time watch. Kids will be excited. I am sure wont be out till late this year if not next.


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> Great family time watch. Kids will be excited. I am sure wont be out till late this year if not next.


That's one of those shows that was fun for a couple of years, but got old after awhile.


----------



## madscientist

Steveknj said:


> That's one of those shows that was fun for a couple of years, but got old after awhile.


(mis-click!)
It's been off-air for long enough that it might be fun again (hasn't it? It hasn't show up on my TiVo for a few years now...)


----------



## hapster85

madscientist said:


> (mis-click!)
> It's been off-air for long enough that it might be fun again (hasn't it? It hasn't show up on my TiVo for a few years now...)


Yes, quite a while. Final episode aired 9-7-2014.


----------



## Steveknj

madscientist said:


> (mis-click!)
> It's been off-air for long enough that it might be fun again (hasn't it? It hasn't show up on my TiVo for a few years now...)


Here in NY Metro, I believe our ABC affiliate shows episodes late Sat night (opposite SNL for time slot reference). I've also seen some foreign version on PlutoTV. Either way it was a ripoff of Japan's Takashi Castle (syndicated here on Comedy Central some years ago as Most Extreme Elimination Challenge or something like that, complete with dubbed in voices and English speaking commentators).


----------



## series5orpremier

That Don Guy said:


> _The Blacklist_ renewed for next season


This is cool. They had partially filmed the 19th of 22 planned episodes for this season when production shut down. So they completed the episode using animation and voice-overs.
The Blacklist's Makeshift Finale to Mix Animation With Live-Action Scenes


----------



## andyw715

series5orpremier said:


> This is cool. They had partially filmed the 19th of 22 planned episodes for this season when production shut down. So they completed the episode using animation and voice-overs.
> The Blacklist's Makeshift Finale to Mix Animation With Live-Action Scenes


I thought All Rise did a great job with its season finale covid 19 inspired distanced production.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> This is cool. They had partially filmed the 19th of 22 planned episodes for this season when production shut down. So they completed the episode using animation and voice-overs.
> The Blacklist's Makeshift Finale to Mix Animation With Live-Action Scenes


This could either be a lot of fun or a total mess, but I'm looking forward to watching it either way.


----------



## getbak

CBS has announced its cancellations/renewals for the fall (or whenever new shows start airing again): 'NCIS' and 'FBI' Franchises Among 15 Scripted Renewals at CBS

15 scripted series have been renewed, in addition to any series that had previously been announced.

The cancelled shows are: Man With a Plan, Broke, Carol's Second Act, and Tommy (along with the previously-announced cancellation of God Friended Me).


----------



## sharkster

Sorry to hear about 'Man With a Plan' being cancelled.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I've watching Tommy less and less...

Nice to see the Unicorn is returning. One of the few shows my wife and I both enjoy.


----------



## Goober96

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I've watching Tommy less and less...


About to be not at all


----------



## osu1991

Project Blue Book and Knightfall cancelled by History


----------



## pkscout

sharkster said:


> Sorry to hear about 'Man With a Plan' being cancelled.


I was just thinking about starting Man with a Plan so I could get caught up by fall.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Goober96

pkscout said:


> I was just thinking about starting Man with a Plan so I could get caught up by fall.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No rush now


----------



## Steveknj

pkscout said:


> I was just thinking about starting Man with a Plan so I could get caught up by fall.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


If you like that type of comedy, no reason not to watch, just because it's cancelled. But yeah, no rush. I know there's a school of thought that if a show gets cancelled never go back and watch...I never got that.


----------



## Craigbob

osu1991 said:


> Project Blue Book and Knightfall cancelled by History


Well damn. I was enjoying Blue Book.


----------



## worachj

Craigbob said:


> Well damn. I was enjoying Blue Book.


Me too! Thought last season was really good.


----------



## JYoung

pkscout said:


> I was just thinking about starting Man with a Plan so I could get caught up by fall.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


But you didn't have a plan?


----------



## realityboy

Fox has announced their new fall schedule.

Fox Sets Corona-Proof Fall 2020 Schedule With 'L.A.'s Finest' - Deadline


----------



## realityboy

So it seems picking up streaming series and airing them on network TV is becoming popular.

The CW Acquires 'Swamp Thing', Canadian Drama 'Coroner' & UK Comedy 'Dead Pixels' - Deadline


----------



## MikeMar

realityboy said:


> So it seems picking up streaming series and airing them on network TV is becoming popular.
> 
> The CW Acquires 'Swamp Thing', Canadian Drama 'Coroner' & UK Comedy 'Dead Pixels' - Deadline


Oh sweet!!! I kept putting off Swamp Thing since it's just 1 season and got cut short

For those that don't know, the only reason Swamp Thing got canceled (before it even aired) was due to a typo of sorts! It was supposed to get like $6million (making the numbers up) of tax relief where it filmed and it only got like $600k instead. I have the numbers wrong but that's the gist of it


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> For those that don't know, the only reason Swamp Thing got canceled (before it even aired) was due to a typo of sorts! It was supposed to get like $6million (making the numbers up) of tax relief where it filmed and it only got like $600k instead. I have the numbers wrong but that's the gist of it


I believe it was more like (using your numbers) they were supposed to get 600K, but were accidentally promised 6M; the error was caught after they went into production but before the money had been turned over to them.

But there also seems to have been a power struggle between the studio (DC Universe) and the studio's owner (Warner Media), with Warner planning to launch their own streaming service and reportedly working to undermine DC's service.


----------



## morac

Swamp Thing is going is to have to be toned down significantly in both production value and grittiness to be able to air on CW. So much so that I’m not sure how they can even do it.


----------



## Amnesia

I think it's just a reaction to COVID-19 interfering with new filming.


----------



## JYoung

Since Swamp Thing is out of production, isn't this like a stop gap measure?


----------



## MikeMar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe it was more like (using your numbers) they were supposed to get 600K, but were accidentally promised 6M; the error was caught after they went into production but before the money had been turned over to them.
> 
> But there also seems to have been a power struggle between the studio (DC Universe) and the studio's owner (Warner Media), with Warner planning to launch their own streaming service and reportedly working to undermine DC's service.


That makes more sense, I heard the story months and months ago


----------



## realityboy

'Head Of The Class' Reboot Gets Pilot Order At HBO Max - Deadline

I liked the original, but I can't believe there was anyone asking for this.


----------



## Tony_T

“HBO Max, it’s not HBO, it’s just TV”


----------



## TonyD79

realityboy said:


> 'Head Of The Class' Reboot Gets Pilot Order At HBO Max - Deadline
> 
> I liked the original, but I can't believe there was anyone asking for this.


They have run out of ideas.


----------



## wprager

Bill Lawrence is attached to this. I'm in if I can get this in Canada.


----------



## cannonz

realityboy said:


> 'Head Of The Class' Reboot Gets Pilot Order At HBO Max - Deadline
> 
> I liked the original, but I can't believe there was anyone asking for this.


 I will agree with you and sum up in one word Why? A tip to make even worse cast Jack Black as teacher.


----------



## realityboy

'The Purge' & 'Treadstone' Canceled By USA Amid Programming Strategy Shift - Deadline

I wasn't watching either of these, but it sure seems like USA switches strategies a lot.


----------



## mr.unnatural

MikeMar said:


> Oh sweet!!! I kept putting off Swamp Thing since it's just 1 season and got cut short
> 
> For those that don't know, the only reason Swamp Thing got canceled (before it even aired) was due to a typo of sorts! It was supposed to get like $6million (making the numbers up) of tax relief where it filmed and it only got like $600k instead. I have the numbers wrong but that's the gist of it


I heard that there was a lot of disagreement between the people involved about the direction they wanted the show to take. It got so bad that they just decided to cancel production. I believe the first season was supposed to be 13 episodes but because of the problems and budget constraints they decided to cut it down to 10 episodes.

Why DC's Swamp Thing Was Cancelled After Only One Episode

The real reason DC canceled Swamp Thing


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> 'The Purge' & 'Treadstone' Canceled By USA Amid Programming Strategy Shift - Deadline
> 
> I wasn't watching either of these, but it sure seems like USA switches strategies a lot.


I liked Treadstone, but I'm dismayed by ANOTHER network filled with reality shows and other crap. Just what we needed. I used to watch a LOT of shows on USA network, and I don't think I watch anything on there anymore.


----------



## astrohip

realityboy said:


> I wasn't watching either of these, but it sure seems like USA switches strategies a lot.





Steveknj said:


> I liked Treadstone, but I'm dismayed by ANOTHER network filled with reality shows and other crap. Just what we needed. I used to watch a LOT of shows on USA network, and I don't think I watch anything on there anymore.


This ^^^.

At one time, I probably had half a dozen USA shows on my SP list. Now there are -zero-. Not one single USA series worth watching.

It's a shame, but they self-destructed. Back in the _Blue Sky_ days, ratings were good, buzz was good, and USA Network mattered. I'd almost always try any series from them, even if they ultimately didn't stick the landing. But then TPTB, those almighty brains, decided Blue Sky was out, and went in a different direction. I watched one or two of their newer series, but nowhere near as many as before. And now... none.

They may survive as "just another cable network", showing mostly reality crap and repeats, with an occasional drama, but they will never be "USA Network" again without a major shift (and that ain't gonna happen in today's world).

RIP.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> This ^^^.
> 
> At one time, I probably had half a dozen USA shows on my SP list. Now there are -zero-. Not one single USA series worth watching.
> 
> It's a shame, but they self-destructed. Back in the _Blue Sky_ days, ratings were good, buzz was good, and USA Network mattered. I'd almost always try any series from them, even if they ultimately didn't stick the landing. But then TPTB, those almighty brains, decided Blue Sky was out, and went in a different direction. I watched one or two of their newer series, but nowhere near as many as before. And now... none.
> 
> They may survive as "just another cable network", showing mostly reality crap and repeats, with an occasional drama, but they will never be "USA Network" again without a major shift (and that ain't gonna happen in today's world).
> 
> RIP.


Exactly. I wonder if this is just a strategy because scripted shows might be hard to come by in a COVID-19 world or just because they figure their new mix of unscripted shows and occasional special series is just cheaper. I suspect it's the latter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Exactly. I wonder if this is just a strategy because scripted shows might be hard to come by in a COVID-19 world or just because they figure their new mix of unscripted shows and occasional special series is just cheaper. I suspect it's the latter.


Or a combination...scripted shows being harder to come by makes it easier for them to accelerate the shift that has already been happening for a long time now...


----------



## pkscout

We just watched the first episode of Treadstone. I did some brief searching, and it looks like Season 1 ends in a cliffhanger (although if someone who watched it could confirm how bad it was, that would be great). Normally that would mean we would just delete the series unwatched, but right now we're running out of stuff on the DVR, and I'm figuring fall premieres are gonna be delayed. So we might ride it out.


----------



## dswallow

realityboy said:


> 'The Purge' & 'Treadstone' Canceled By USA Amid Programming Strategy Shift - Deadline
> 
> I wasn't watching either of these, but it sure seems like USA switches strategies a lot.


Simplifies TV watching by making USA one more channel that can just be completely ignored and removed from the guide.


----------



## MikeMar

Guess I don't need to watch Treadstone now, and The Purge was obvious
I don't think I could name a single USA show


----------



## dswallow

MikeMar said:


> Guess I don't need to watch Treadstone now, and The Purge was obvious
> I don't think I could name a single USA show


 A decent history...

*Scripted programs[edit]*

_The 4400_ (2004-07)
_Airwolf_ (1987; season 4)
_Benched_ (2014)
_The Big Easy_ (1996-97)
_Burn Notice_ (2007-13)
_Campus Cops_ (1996)
_Check it Out!_ (1986-88)
_Colony_ (2016-18)
_Common Law_ (2012)
_Complications_ (2015)
_Cover Me: Based on the True Life of an FBI Family_ (2000-01)
_Covert Affairs_ (2010-14)
_Damnation_ (2017-18)
_Dare Me_ (2019-20)
_The Dead Zone_ (2002-07)
_Dig_ (2015)
_Donny!_ (2015)
_Eyewitness_ (2016)
_Fairly Legal_ (2011-12)
_Falling Water_ (2016-18)
_G vs E_ (1999; moved to Sci Fi Channel)
_Graceland_ (2013-15)
_The Hitchhiker_ (1989-91; seasons 5 & 6)
_The Huntress_ (2000-01)
_In Plain Sight_ (2008-12)
_Johnnytime_ (1997)
_Kojak_ (2005)
_La Femme Nikita_ (1997-2001)
_Law & Order: Criminal Intent_ (2007-11)
_Lost on Earth_ (1997)
_Manhattan, AZ_ (2000)
_Monk_ (2002-09)
_Motive_ (2016; season 3)
_Mr. Robot_ (2015-19)
_Necessary Roughness_ (2011-13)
_The Net_ (1998-99)
_The New Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ (1987-89; seasons 2-4)
_Pacific Blue_ (1996-2000)
_Peacemakers_ (2003)
_Pearson_ (2019)
_Playing House_ (2014-17)
_Political Animals_ (2012)
_Psych_ (2006-14)
_Psych: The Movie_ (2017)
_The Ray Bradbury Theater_ (1987-92; seasons 3-6)
_Royal Pains_ (2009-16)
_Rush_ (2014)
_Sanchez of Bel Air_ (1986)
_Satisfaction_ (2014-15)
_Shooter_ (2016-18)
_Silk Stalkings_ (1993-99; seasons 3-8)
_Sins of the City_ (1998)
_Sirens_ (2014-15)
_Suits_ (2011-19)
_Tattooed Teenage Alien Fighters from Beverly Hills_ (1994-95)
_TekWar_ (1994-96; four TV movies and series)
_The Starter Wife_ (2008; TV series)
_The Purge_ (2018-2019)
_Treadstone_ (2019)
_Touching Evil_ (2004)
_Traffic_ (2004; miniseries)
_The War Next Door_ (2000)
_Unsolved_ (2018)
_Weird Science_ (1994-98)
_White Collar_ (2009-14)


----------



## realityboy

Breaking News - The CW Network to Launch Its New Season in January 2021 | TheFutonCritic.com

New season schedule for the CW. New season starts January 2021.


----------



## Bierboy

realityboy said:


> Breaking News - The CW Network to Launch Its New Season in January 2021 | TheFutonCritic.com
> 
> New season schedule for the CW. New season starts January 2021.


Great!....oh....wait. I never watch anything on the CW.


----------



## Amnesia

So does that mean that the Green Arrow and the Canaries show is a no-go?


----------



## realityboy

Amnesia said:


> So does that mean that the Green Arrow and the Canaries show is a no-go?


It hasn't been picked up but it's still in contention.

Edit: 'Arrow' & 'The 100' Spinoffs "Very Much Alive" At The CW - Deadline


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:


> A decent history...
> 
> *Scripted programs[edit]*
> 
> _The 4400_ (2004-07)
> _Airwolf_ (1987; season 4)
> _Benched_ (2014)
> _The Big Easy_ (1996-97)
> _Burn Notice_ (2007-13)
> _Campus Cops_ (1996)
> _Check it Out!_ (1986-88)
> _Colony_ (2016-18)
> _Common Law_ (2012)
> _Complications_ (2015)
> _Cover Me: Based on the True Life of an FBI Family_ (2000-01)
> _Covert Affairs_ (2010-14)
> _Damnation_ (2017-18)
> _Dare Me_ (2019-20)
> _The Dead Zone_ (2002-07)
> _Dig_ (2015)
> _Donny!_ (2015)
> _Eyewitness_ (2016)
> _Fairly Legal_ (2011-12)
> _Falling Water_ (2016-18)
> _G vs E_ (1999; moved to Sci Fi Channel)
> _Graceland_ (2013-15)
> _The Hitchhiker_ (1989-91; seasons 5 & 6)
> _The Huntress_ (2000-01)
> _In Plain Sight_ (2008-12)
> _Johnnytime_ (1997)
> _Kojak_ (2005)
> _La Femme Nikita_ (1997-2001)
> _Law & Order: Criminal Intent_ (2007-11)
> _Lost on Earth_ (1997)
> _Manhattan, AZ_ (2000)
> _Monk_ (2002-09)
> _Motive_ (2016; season 3)
> _Mr. Robot_ (2015-19)
> _Necessary Roughness_ (2011-13)
> _The Net_ (1998-99)
> _The New Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ (1987-89; seasons 2-4)
> _Pacific Blue_ (1996-2000)
> _Peacemakers_ (2003)
> _Pearson_ (2019)
> _Playing House_ (2014-17)
> _Political Animals_ (2012)
> _Psych_ (2006-14)
> _Psych: The Movie_ (2017)
> _The Ray Bradbury Theater_ (1987-92; seasons 3-6)
> _Royal Pains_ (2009-16)
> _Rush_ (2014)
> _Sanchez of Bel Air_ (1986)
> _Satisfaction_ (2014-15)
> _Shooter_ (2016-18)
> _Silk Stalkings_ (1993-99; seasons 3-8)
> _Sins of the City_ (1998)
> _Sirens_ (2014-15)
> _Suits_ (2011-19)
> _Tattooed Teenage Alien Fighters from Beverly Hills_ (1994-95)
> _TekWar_ (1994-96; four TV movies and series)
> _The Starter Wife_ (2008; TV series)
> _The Purge_ (2018-2019)
> _Treadstone_ (2019)
> _Touching Evil_ (2004)
> _Traffic_ (2004; miniseries)
> _The War Next Door_ (2000)
> _Unsolved_ (2018)
> _Weird Science_ (1994-98)
> _White Collar_ (2009-14)


Watched at least a dozen of those shows over the years.


----------



## Amnesia

realityboy said:


> It hasn't been picked up but it's still in contention.


Thx


----------



## laria

USA has some good stuff sometimes.  White Collar was fantastic, and I also enjoyed The 4400 and Mr. Robot, although I haven't finished Mr. Robot yet.

That list is missing at least Dirty John and The Sinner. I recorded the most recent 3rd season of The Sinner since it had Matt Bomer (from White Collar) in it.  Haven't watched it yet, though.


----------



## spartanstew

laria said:


> That list is missing at least Dirty John and The Sinner. I recorded the most recent 3rd season of The Sinner since it had Matt Bomer (from White Collar) in it.  Haven't watched it yet, though.


Can almost guarantee you won't watch the entire season.


----------



## dswallow

laria said:


> USA has some good stuff sometimes.  White Collar was fantastic, and I also enjoyed The 4400 and Mr. Robot, although I haven't finished Mr. Robot yet.
> 
> That list is missing at least Dirty John and The Sinner. I recorded the most recent 3rd season of The Sinner since it had Matt Bomer (from White Collar) in it.  Haven't watched it yet, though.


I missed that the listing of current dramas wasn't included in the significantly larger list of former ones...

*Drama[edit]*

_Queen of the South_ (2016)
_The Sinner_ (2017)
_Briarpatch_ (2020)

"Dirty John" is among the [oh-so-lengthy] list of upcoming dramas...

*Scripted[edit]*

_Dirty John_ (season 2) (June 2, 2020)[1]
_Evel_ (TBA)[2]


----------



## laria

dswallow said:


> I missed that the listing of current dramas wasn't included in the significantly larger list of former ones...
> 
> *Drama[edit]*
> 
> _Queen of the South_ (2016)
> _The Sinner_ (2017)
> _Briarpatch_ (2020)
> I don't see a "Dear John" other than a 1988 NBC Series and a 2010 movie.


Not Dear John, Dirty John. Although it is moving to USA for season 2, I didn't realize it was on Bravo for season 1, so that's why it's not in the Drama list.


----------



## TonyD79

realityboy said:


> Breaking News - The CW Network to Launch Its New Season in January 2021 | TheFutonCritic.com
> 
> New season schedule for the CW. New season starts January 2021.


 Very confusing article. Says season doesn't start until 2021 but they will have new shows/episodes in fall 2020. Also, says Supergirl and Legends are returning g but not listed in either fall or 2021 schedules.

I don't think CW had a clue what they are doing.


----------



## JYoung

TonyD79 said:


> Very confusing article. Says season doesn't start until 2021 but they will have new shows/episodes in fall 2020. Also, says Supergirl and Legends are returning g but not listed in either fall or 2021 schedules.
> 
> I don't think CW had a clue what they are doing.


Supergirl has more production schedule issues because star Melissa Benoist is pregnant.
(She's starting to show in the latest episodes.)

I believe that the original plan was to finish up this season, let Melissa have her baby, then start up filming for the new season after her maternity leave winds up.
Obviously, Covid-19 blew a hole in that plan so I'm guessing they're going push back further on the airing schedule.

Legends I assume will do another 13 episode season that will air later.


----------



## realityboy

TonyD79 said:


> Very confusing article. Says season doesn't start until 2021 but they will have new shows/episodes in fall 2020. Also, says Supergirl and Legends are returning g but not listed in either fall or 2021 schedules.
> 
> I don't think CW had a clue what they are doing.


It's a mess. They're promoting January 2021 as the new season, but they're also announcing a fall schedule, and even some of those shows haven't finished filming.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It looks like the fall season has been pushed back to 2021, and the summer shows have been pushed back to fall (along with some outside pickups, and the end of Supernatural).


----------



## tigercat74

JYoung said:


> Supergirl has more production schedule issues because star Melissa Benoist is pregnant.
> (She's starting to show in the latest episodes.)
> 
> I believe that the original plan was to finish up this season, let Melissa have her baby, then start up filming for the new season after her maternity leave winds up.
> Obviously, Covid-19 blew a hole in that plan so I'm guessing they're going push back further on the airing schedule.
> 
> Legends I assume will do another 13 episode season that will air later.


All shows should be 13 episodes or less.


----------



## gossamer88

realityboy said:


> 'The Purge' & 'Treadstone' Canceled By USA Amid Programming Strategy Shift - Deadline
> 
> I wasn't watching either of these, but it sure seems like USA switches strategies a lot.


I thought Treadstone was terrible. I liked The Purge, oh well. And a guilty pleasure of mine is Queen of the South. Hope that comes back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Treadstone started out...OK. But man, they just kept piling it on! After a few episodes, I gave up trying to keep up with them. It just wasn't worth that level of attention for me.

I'm pretty sure Mr Robot was the last USA show I watched...

They used to have their niche...light dramas with engaging characters. But for whatever reason they gave up on that, and it's been mostly downhill since then (although Mr Robot can excuse a lot!).


----------



## mr.unnatural

USA used to have a lot of decent shows, but I guess they just decided to cut back on their budget and just start broadcasting filler shows instead. I think most of the cable shows I watch are on AMC and Fx, with some from Showtime and HBO as well as SyFy. Most of the network shows I watch are ending their seasons or have already ended them so I'm getting caught up on shows I have stockpiled on my server and some from streaming services that I haven't had a chance to check out yet. I just started watching Ozark last night. I've also been watching a lot more movies lately. I've been trying to get my wife into watching the Marvel movies, but she keeps falling asleep on me. LOL


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Treadstone started out...OK. But man, they just kept piling it on! After a few episodes, I gave up trying to keep up with them. It just wasn't worth that level of attention for me.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mr Robot was the last USA show I watched...
> 
> They used to have their niche...light dramas with engaging characters. But for whatever reason they gave up on that, and it's been mostly downhill since then (although Mr Robot can excuse a lot!).


They, like so many others, tried to copy the HBO and AMC models of dark dramas with lots of violence and language. USA used to be escapism TV like you said, light fun shows you didn't have to think much about with great characters (and I remember their slogan some years ago....characters welcome). So they just became like so many others channels. The "fun" factor went away. Even some of their existing shows went darker, like Suits, a show where they completely moved away from the original premise to a show which was full of bad language (often with much of it just said for the sake of saying it). Mr Robot, for sure was in that same vein, and I enjoyed it. But that show could have just as easily been on AMC or FX, or even HBO. It didn't feel like a USA show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I think their heyday was the Burn Notice/Psych/White Collar era...although to be fair, those are all shows that I enjoyed for a while, got tired of, and eventually gave up on. I think the downside of Peak USA was that their shows were what I liked to call Situation Dramas, where fundamentally nothing ever changed. It was just more of the same, year after year, and eventually the charm of the characters (and the situation) wore off.

(It was especially galling with Burn Notice, where at the end of each season they would radically change the status quo...after which everything would be exactly the same.)


----------



## mlsnyc

USA shows I think I stuck with all the way through were Monk, Psych, The 4400, and Mr. Robot. I loved a lot of their shows but eventually I either just stopped watching for no other reason than I lost interest (e.g. Burn Notice, White Collar) or I liked it at first but the balance didn't work for me (not enough law/medical drama, too much melodrama e.g. Suits, Royal Pains).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Comprehensive list from the LA Times of all summer network, cable, and streaming shows:

(Almost) every show coming to TV this summer. And 29 that aren't


----------



## orangemo

_Bob's Burgers_ and _Family Guy _were also renewed at Fox on Monday no one posted that.


----------



## MikeMar

orangemo said:


> _Bob's Burgers_ and _Family Guy _were also renewed at Fox on Monday no one posted that.


Bob's Burgers needs to hit The Simpsons run level. Love this show so much!


----------



## orangemo

MikeMar said:


> Bob's Burgers needs to hit The Simpsons run level. Love this show so much!


I agree it's so good!

Also Fox renewed their entire animated lineup, including new cartoons Bless the Harts and Duncanville. Harts will be on the fall schedule at 8:30 again like last fall.


----------



## sharkster

I can't believe that 'The Simpsons' is going on season 32! I've watched them since before they got their own show. Time flies!


----------



## orangemo

sharkster said:


> I can't believe that 'The Simpsons' is going on season 32! I've watched them since before they got their own show. Time flies!


I know! I was born in 2000 and didn't start watching until 2016. I've seen every episode and time does fly definitely. They are the longest running American cartoon with 683 episodes and the finale for season 31 will air this weekend.


----------



## sharkster

orangemo said:


> I know! I was born in 2000 and didn't start watching until 2016. I've seen every episode and time does fly definitely. They are the longest running American cartoon with 683 episodes and the finale for season 31 will air this weekend.


Holy crap, I'm old!  It's cool how many generations watch this show. I would imagine that is somewhat unusual.


----------



## orangemo

sharkster said:


> Holy crap, I'm old!  It's cool how many generations watch this show. I would imagine that is somewhat unusual.


I think so too and it's a shame other shows like Bob's Burgers won't get the recognition simply because they weren't the first. Now I wonder what will happen when Fox ends the Simpsons sometime this decade. I would like to see a new era of their Sunday night block, as well.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Guess I better get caught up on season 1!!!!

'The Mandalorian' season 2 casts Timothy Olyphant in mystery role


----------



## Howie

I'm a cis male and I have a crush on him.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Howie said:


> I'm a cis male and I have a crush on him.


It's perfectly understandable.


----------



## Johncv

MikeMar said:


> Guess I don't need to watch Treadstone now, and The Purge was obvious
> I don't think I could name a single USA show


To all who have not watch Treadstone, please do it good spy drama/actions show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> I can't believe that 'The Simpsons' is going on season 32! I've watched them since before they got their own show. Time flies!


In 1990, my girlfriend and I, plus two other friends went on a double date to our school's Halloween dance dressed as Homer, Marge, Bart, and Lisa. The show had only aired a handful of episodes at that point.


----------



## DevdogAZ

realityboy said:


> It's a mess. They're promoting January 2021 as the new season, but they're also announcing a fall schedule, and *even some of those shows haven't finished filming*.


To be fair, under normal circumstances, most fall shows wouldn't have even started filming yet so that's not surprising. The problem is, the shows would normally start production in June or July but now it's unclear if they'll be able to start by then.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> To be fair, under normal circumstances, most fall shows wouldn't have even started filming yet so that's not surprising. The problem is, the shows would normally start production in June or July but now it's unclear if they'll be able to start by then.


True. But their announcement made it all murkier.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, I don't think it was all THAT murky...


> The CW Network will officially launch its new season in January 2021 with its regularly scheduled series line-up, while loading up Fall 2020 with fresh original and acquired scripted series and alternative programming, it was announced today by Mark Pedowitz, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, The CW Network.


The fall season starts in January; the summer season starts in the fall, buttressed by other shows they've acquired that originally aired elsewhere.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I don't think it was all THAT murky...
> 
> The fall season starts in January; the summer season starts in the fall, buttressed by other shows they've acquired that originally aired elsewhere.


No. They are premiering shows in the Fall, so that is their Fall Season. You don't delay seasons. You delay shows. They made a big deal about their new season stating in 2021.

Nor did they make it as clear as the wording you used. They made it murky. I had to read the article three times to figure out what they were doing since they said they were delaying their season until 2021 but, oh, here is our lineup for the fall.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

But again, what they are airing in winter is their fall season (delayed because of the crisis), and what they are airing in the fall is their summer season (delayed because of the crisis), with some outside purchases thrown in to fill it out. Yes, their wording was murky, but what they are doing is actually very simple.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Returning CW Shows, Despite Delay to 2021, Aiming to Shoot Full Seasons


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> I can't believe that 'The Simpsons' is going on season 32! I've watched them since before they got their own show. Time flies!


And in 32 years I've watch maybe 1 or 2 episodes! My kids are big Simpsons fans and if there's some special episode they think I would like they tell me. I remember watching one about baseball where a lot of the stars of the time were in, and another where they go to NY. Oh and I've seen the movie because SOMEONE had to take my kids!


----------



## series5orpremier

The 1993 Osaka Flu episode is very topical.


----------



## spartanstew

Steveknj said:


> And in 32 years I've watch maybe 1 or 2 episodes!


I've watched every single one.


----------



## Bierboy

spartanstew said:


> I've watched every single one.


Haven't watched a single one. From any ads I've seen, the show is terrible (IMO).


----------



## Goober96

Bierboy said:


> Haven't watched a single one. From any ads I've seen, the show is terrible (IMO).


Yeah exactly it has lasted 32 years by being terrible.


----------



## mtnagel

I’ve never seen a single full episode of the Simpsons either. This should be a poll. Obviously have seen bits and pieces over the years.


----------



## Beryl

mtnagel said:


> I've never seen a single full episode of the Simpsons either. This should be a poll. Obviously have seen bits and pieces over the years.


Ditto. But then I can count on two fingers the number of episodes I've seen of popular shows of that ilk like South Park (shameful since I'm a Coloradan). Due to the popularity, I'm familiar with characters and such.

(I've watched every episode of Archer and now Harley Quinn.)


----------



## ADG

Guys, maybe a separate Simpsons thread would be more appropriate?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> Guys, maybe a separate Simpsons thread would be more appropriate?


Why? The Simpsons is one of the most renewed shows in television history!


----------



## Bierboy

Goober96 said:


> Yeah exactly it has lasted 32 years by being terrible.


Don't underestimate the huge numbers of people who don't know what high quality entertainment is...


----------



## Goober96

Bierboy said:


> Don't underestimate the huge numbers of people who don't know what high quality entertainment is...


And you're the one who decides what's "high quality"?


----------



## Bierboy

Goober96 said:


> And you're the one who decides what's "high quality"?


But of course!


----------



## MikeMar

mtnagel said:


> I've never seen a single full episode of the Simpsons either. This should be a poll. Obviously have seen bits and pieces over the years.


Where's the unlike button? Can't believe you haven't seen one of the most well done shows ever? Seasons 3-10 are so full of heart, intelligence, comedy, and morals.


----------



## gossamer88

Then you’ll hate me. I too have never seen The Simpson, Family Guy, Rick and Morty, etc. I just cannot get into these primetime cartoons.


----------



## andyw715

The only tv cartoons I've watched as an adult are the star wars ones (Clone Wars/Rebels) and crap my kids watched when they were younger.


----------



## MikeMar

gossamer88 said:


> Then you'll hate me. I too have never seen The Simpson, Family Guy, Rick and Morty, etc. I just cannot get into these primetime cartoons.


Fully get not watching/liking Fam Guy, Rick/Morty, and South Park etc
But man those golden era Simpsons are just such a big part of pop culture and so many other things


----------



## gossamer88

I am *NOT* participating on this thread...LOL


----------



## Anubys

gossamer88 said:


> Then you'll hate me. I too have never seen The Simpson, Family Guy, Rick and Morty, etc. I just cannot get into these primetime cartoons.


Instead of "like", I'm going to add that I will never watch any of these. And I don't care how great everyone says they are. If it's so great, get real people to act them.


----------



## Goober96

Anubys said:


> Instead of "like", I'm going to add that I will never watch any of these. And I don't care how great everyone says they are. If it's so great, get real people to act them.


Dude you must not be a Star Wars fan because some of the best content in the last few years has been animated. And there are "real people" behind the characters.


----------



## eddyj

I would not want to watch anything with CGI either. If they want me to watch it, then build the spaceships. And don't even get me started on how they don't actually have people die when they show deaths. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> Instead of "like", I'm going to add that I will never watch any of these. And I don't care how great everyone says they are. If it's so great, get real people to act them.


So you think Animated shows should get regular actors that may not be the best voice actors vs the awesome people to use for them and the top of that craft?

Do you only watch Pixar or other animated movies due to the stars that voice them?
I watch them despite that! I wish they would get better voice actors for some of them!

Of course there are some that do both animated and regular acting that are great, like some of the cast of Toy Story etc


----------



## Anubys

Goober96 said:


> Dude you must not be a Star Wars fan because some of the best content in the last few years has been animated. And there are "real people" behind the characters.


I am a huge Science Fiction fan. In fact, it is the only kind of books I read (and I read A LOT of books).

However - and please sit down before you read what comes next - Star Wars is pretty much a series of abysmal movies. Maybe the second one was good but that's it. In fact, Star Wars (the first one) is the ONLY movie I have EVER left the movie theatre about 45 minutes into it because it was just a horrible movie.

The last one I watched consisted of the resistance being discovered and on the run from the Empire forces. That was it. That was the premise of the entire movie. They were escaping, being followed, almost caught, escaping again, almost caught, and escaping. Absolutely riveting story that was written during a nice 5-minute crap by the screenwriter.

So...um...no...I am not a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Anubys

MikeMar said:


> So you think Animated shows should get regular actors that may not be the best voice actors vs the awesome people to use for them and the top of that craft?
> 
> Do you only watch Pixar or other animated movies due to the stars that voice them?
> I watch them despite that! I wish they would get better voice actors for some of them!
> 
> Of course there are some that do both animated and regular acting that are great, like some of the cast of Toy Story etc


I just don't like having the cartoons' lips not syncing with the words. I forgive it for Bugs Bunny and Woody Woodpecker, but not for regular shows. I just can't get into it. To each his own. I understand I'm in the minority and I am 100% positive I'm missing on really great comedy. It's just not for me.


----------



## MikeMar

Anubys said:


> I just don't like having the cartoons' lips not syncing with the words. I forgive it for Bugs Bunny and Woody Woodpecker, but not for regular shows. I just can't get into it. To each his own. I understand I'm in the minority and I am 100% positive I'm missing on really great comedy. It's just not for me.


Weird, never saw animation not sync up with the voice on shows like The Simpsons or Family Guy or Bob's Burgers or any of the movies
South Park on the other hand 

And that has to be the WEIRDEST reason I've heard for not watching an animated show

About to start Deadwood, but I might never now, just because your opinions of animated and star wars is so opposite of me


----------



## astrohip

MikeMar said:


> About to start Deadwood, but I might never now


One of the best series, start to finish, you will ever watch.


----------



## MikeMar

astrohip said:


> One of the best series, start to finish, you will ever watch.


Yeah I know, I was just joking, like to give Anubys a hard time 
Inside joke but man I hope a few of the characters have great footwork!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> Yeah I know, I was just joking, like to give Anubys a hard time
> Inside joke but man I hope a few of the characters have great footwork!


Or at the very least, their lips match their dialogue...


----------



## sharkster

One of my favorite things about the animated shows I watch is that everybody stays the same age forever.  
I probably only watch a handful as, besides The Simpsons, I only watch some of the McFarlane stuff like Family Guy and American Dad, plus Bob's Burgers. Also a couple new ones, the names of which elude me in this moment.


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> One of my favorite things about the animated shows I watch is that *everybody stays the same age forever.*
> I probably only watch a handful as, besides The Simpsons, I only watch some of the McFarlane stuff like Family Guy and American Dad, plus Bob's Burgers. Also a couple new ones, the names of which elude me in this moment.


This is the only reason The Simpsons has been able to stay on the air so long. Being animated allows them to never age and to tell a lot of stories they just couldn't tell with live action.

This prejudice against animation is ridiculous. The writing should be the primary thing that determines whether you watch something, and if the writing is good, then it doesn't matter if the visuals are animated, CGI, live action, stop motion, claymation, HD, SD, or any other visual format.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> This prejudice against animation is ridiculous. The writing should be the primary thing that determines whether you watch something, and if the writing is good, then it doesn't matter if the visuals are animated, CGI, live action, stop motion, claymation, HD, SD, or any other visual format.


Well, I get it. I'm not prejudiced against all forms of animation, but the CGI style that e.g. Clone Wars uses (what I call video game animation, although video games have evolved past it) is like fingernails on a blackboard for me. It doesn't matter how good the writing is if the art drags my eyeballs screaming and bleeding from my skull...


----------



## lambertman

Last Man Standing and The Resident renewed by FOX.


----------



## getbak

Every time I see a reference to _Last Man Standing_, there's a brief moment where I think they're bringing _The Last Man on Earth_ back ... then I feel sad.


----------



## Amnesia

getbak said:


> Every time I see a reference to _Last Man Standing_, there's a brief moment where I think they're bringing _The Last Man on Earth_ back ... then I feel sad.


I feel the same way when I see a reference to the show _Dead to Me_. I keep hoping that they're making a new season of _Dead Like Me_...


----------



## Anubys

I understand that people like the story of Star Wars...but does anyone actually believe these are good movies? aren't they universally panned? the Ewoks? Jar Jar something?

there was a scene in one movie where the guy who eventually becomes Darth Vader goes on a killing rampage and kills every living being in a village out of anger. He confesses this to his love interest (a princess? a queen?) and she chooses that moment to sleep with him for the first time to ease his pain.

Imagine! I tell the girl I love that I just got angry and killed a thousand people with a sword and she melts in my arms and gives me her virginity! what a girl! what realism!


----------



## HarleyRandom

getbak said:


> Every time I see a reference to _Last Man Standing_, there's a brief moment where I think they're bringing _The Last Man on Earth_ back ... then I feel sad.


Right about now that's one show I don't want to come back. It's too much like real life.

Kristen Wiig hosted the season finale of "SNL". I watched as she watched the funerals of Mike Pence, Steve Mnuchin, etc. So she wasn't someone I especially wanted to see, wearing a wiig or not.


----------



## astrohip

Amnesia said:


> I keep hoping that they're making a new season of _Dead Like Me_...


We can only dream...


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> I understand that people like the story of Star Wars...but does anyone actually believe these are good movies? aren't they universally panned? the Ewoks? Jar Jar something?
> 
> there was a scene in one movie where the guy who eventually becomes Darth Vader goes on a killing rampage and kills every living being in a village out of anger. He confesses this to his love interest (a princess? a queen?) and she chooses that moment to sleep with him for the first time to ease his pain.
> 
> Imagine! I tell the girl I love that I just got angry and killed a thousand people with a sword and she melts in my arms and gives me her virginity! what a girl! what realism!


Universally panned? No. Some weren't as good as others. For sure. But mostly the reviews are positive. Heck, the movies have made a fortune, SOMEONE must like them.


----------



## Tony_T

Are we talking about the Original Star Wars Trilogy or the Lucas Re-releases?


----------



## realityboy

CBS announced their new "fall" schedule.

CBS "Fall" 2020 Schedule: Minimal Changes As Network Hopes For Summer Production Restart - Deadline


----------



## mtnagel

realityboy said:


> CBS announced their new "fall" schedule.
> 
> CBS "Fall" 2020 Schedule: Minimal Changes As Network Hopes For Summer Production Restart - Deadline


And 60 Minutes is still the only show I watch on CBS.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mtnagel said:


> And 60 Minutes is still the only show I watch on CBS.


I watch The Neighborhood, The Unicorn and Bull.


----------



## lambertman

I watch...many hours of CBS. I've been 50+ my whole life.


----------



## Steveknj

I counted 6 shows I watch. Young Sheldon, The Neighborhood (and that's 50/50 that I keep watching...losing interest), The Unicorn, 60 Minutes, Survivor and The Amazing Race. I watch absolutely none of their procdeurals.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Looking at my 1P Manager, I have 8 CW, 3 ABC, 1 NBC, 0 CBS, and 0 Fox. Almost everything I watch these days is cable or streaming (or CW superhero shows!).


----------



## photoshopgrl

Since I don't record anything anymore, I mostly watch via fire stick app or on demand, I had to figure this out manually. 
CBS: 3 
ABC: 0 (1 if you count the occasional watch of WWYD)
NBC: 4 (5 if you count my occasional watch of SNL)
CW: 1 (soon to be none)
FOX: 2
Everything else is either HBO/SHO or a streaming service. I think there are more of those than anything.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

OK I'll play. Includes the winter/spring season and ongoing shows, recorded for me or the entire family. 

PBS 7
CBS 4 
ABC 3 (1 rerun)
H&I 2 (reruns)
NBC 1
FOX 1 
CW 1 (but I found this one on Netflix and watch it there) 

My wife is recording 2 additional PBS shows. 

We also record 9 cable shows, and subscribe to Netflix and Prime.


----------



## tigercat74

First I watch too much television. I know. 

CBS 7
CW 5
NBC 2
ABC 4
FOX 2
PBS 1

18 cable shows and tons of streaming.


----------



## laria

These are slightly off because I've already gone through and pruned the OnePasses for the shows that ended this year like Madam Secretary.

ABC 4
CBS 10
NBC 4
FOX 1 (I technically have 2 set up, but The Orville is moving)
PBS 1-ish? (I tend to get GBBS from Netflix now, so it's kinda 0)

Everything else is on streaming, even the HBO stuff I just get from HBO GO except 2 from BBCA, which is the only cable I think that I record (and 1 USA, but I haven't watched it yet).

I also have 1 ABC and 1 CBS that were new that I haven't watched at all yet from this past season.


----------



## Steveknj

tigercat74 said:


> First I watch too much television. I know.
> 
> CBS 7
> CW 5
> NBC 2
> ABC 4
> FOX 2
> PBS 1
> 
> 18 cable shows and tons of streaming.


CBS 9
ABC 10
NBC 8
PBS 1
Fox 2
CW 0

This includes some summer only shows like Beat Shazam on Fox and Holey Moley on ABC. I also have a bunch of stuff on cable channels and of course streaming. I assumed NBC had the most of all the networks, but it turns out it's ABC.


----------



## gossamer88

I'll play too:

CBS 2
ABC 1
NBC 1
PBS 0
Fox 0
CW 0

Everything else is either streamed or on cable only (AMC, FX, TNT, USA, etc).


----------



## hapster85

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I get it. I'm not prejudiced against all forms of animation, but the CGI style that e.g. Clone Wars uses (what I call video game animation, although video games have evolved past it) is like fingernails on a blackboard for me. It doesn't matter how good the writing is if the art drags my eyeballs screaming and bleeding from my skull...


I agree. Whenever something like this comes up, I'm always reminded of the Tiny Toons from the early '90s. They farmed out there animation work to various places, and the style used by some of them was atrocious. It was so distracting, it kept me from enjoying some of the episodes. So yes, the animation is just as important as everything else. Any one element done badly can ruin the experience. The same goes for any other medium used to tell a story.


----------



## cheesesteak

The only CBS show I watched was Evil and that's a tenuous claim since I still have six episodes backed up on the tivo.

I might give The Equalizer a one or two episode shot. Suprisingly, I was looking forward for Blood and Treasure for a summer show.

I'm too lazy to count my network season passes but I'm sure the CW leads the pack by a significant margin.


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> The only CBS show I watched was Evil and that's a tenuous claim since I still have six episodes backed up on the tivo.
> 
> I might give The Equalizer a one or two episode shot. Suprisingly, I was looking forward for Blood and Treasure for a summer show.
> 
> I'm too lazy to count my network season passes but I'm sure the CW leads the pack by a significant margin.


Is Blood and Treasure not coming back? I hadn't heard one way or the other.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> Is Blood and Treasure not coming back? I hadn't heard one way or the other.


It was renewed for season 2. Question is if it was shot.


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> It was renewed for season 2. Question is if it was shot.


That's what I remembered. And of course that's a good question. It's also possible it was in the can before this whole thing hit. Who knows?


----------



## laria

I have also apparently always been 50+, even though I'm only currently 44.  CBS has always been a large portion of my watching, although not all of those are "old people" shows, IMO! Like one of my favorite recent CBS shows was Limitless.

I do watch all 3 NCIS, both FBI, Blue Bloods, Bull, and SEAL Team for procedurals. And Survivor and Amazing Race.

Evil is the CBS show that I have recorded but haven't watched yet.


----------



## That Don Guy

lambertman said:


> Last Man Standing and The Resident renewed by FOX.


Outmatched, on the other hand, not renewed


----------



## Craigbob

I'll play as well.
CBS 2
ABC 2
NBC 2
PBS 0
Fox 0
CW 1

Everything else is cable channels like TNT or Streaming services. Kind of sad. I remember when I had tons on regular channels. it keeps shrinking every year.


----------



## Amnesia

That Don Guy said:


> Outmatched, on the other hand, not renewed


At least this will give Maggie Lawson a chance to come back in something watchable...


----------



## pkscout

CBS 11
ABC 3
NBC 2
PBS 2
Fox 0
CW 10

Plus 14 other shows on cable networks. The only streaming service we have is Disney+, and I periodically get Netflix to binge something. Based on this list, I'm apparently simultaneously 50+ (CBS) and 22 (CW).


----------



## TonyD79

Amnesia said:


> At least this will give Maggie Lawson a chance to come back in something watchable...


Outmatched was horrible.


----------



## tigercat74

pkscout said:


> CBS 11
> ABC 3
> NBC 2
> PBS 2
> Fox 0
> CW 10
> 
> Plus 14 other shows on cable networks. The only streaming service we have is Disney+, and I periodically get Netflix to binge something. Based on this list, I'm apparently simultaneously 50+ (CBS) and 22 (CW).


So you average out to about 36.


----------



## Steveknj

pkscout said:


> CBS 11
> ABC 3
> NBC 2
> PBS 2
> Fox 0
> CW 10
> 
> Plus 14 other shows on cable networks. The only streaming service we have is Disney+, and I periodically get Netflix to binge something. Based on this list, I'm apparently simultaneously 50+ (CBS) and 22 (CW).


I would have said 50+ and 15  Obviously, you're an old dude who likes comics  I'm an old dude who doesn't like comics


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm an old dude who likes comics but can't stand procedurals. So lots of CW and no CBS for me!


----------



## photoshopgrl

I have no idea what I am. I only watch Bull and now 911 Lone Star as procedurals but I also watch only SPN for comics. Everything else is a general mix of comedy and drama.


----------



## Flop

Haven't pruned cancelled shows in about a year, but here's the count in my OP. Some of these are past summer series that I haven't bothered to check if they are returning, and some have full seasons stacked up I'll likely just end up deleting. Actively watch counts in ( )

ABC 4 (2)
CBS 6 (2)
CW 7 (1)
Fox 2 (1)
NBC 2 (1)

Plus various Wishlists for favorite sports teams, actors, and to catch most series premiers/pilots


----------



## tivoknucklehead

my viewing habits have changed radically the last 5 years

looking at my 83 active onepasses

CBS- Survivor, Big Brother, Amazing Race, 60 minutes
ABC- Bachelor franchise
NBC- none
Fox- none
CW- none
PBS- Frontline
basic cable- 14 shows
cable news - 9 shows
Netflix, Hulu, Amazon- 42 shows
HBO- Showtime- 6 shows
apple Tv + - 3 shows




before House of Cards my streaming was zero


----------



## Amnesia

TonyD79 said:


> Outmatched was horrible.


Yeah, I love Jules, but I couldn't stomach that show...


----------



## realityboy

ABC Renews 13 Series, Includes Freshmen Stumptown & Mixed-ish - Deadline

'Emergence', 'Bless This Mess, 'Single Parents', 'Schooled' Cancelled - Deadline

No fall schedule yet, but They made most of the renewal/cancelation decisions.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Wish they would have canceled The Goldbergs, getting very stale, and kept Schooled. 

Also liked Single Parents.


----------



## mtnagel

Glad Schooled and Bless this Mess were canceled. Now I can delete all the one sitting on my TiVo.


----------



## mlsnyc

Too bad about Schooled and Single Parents. I liked those shows.


----------



## spartanstew

mtnagel said:


> Glad Schooled and Bless this Mess were canceled. Now I can delete all the one sitting on my TiVo.


I typically keep shows stacked up on my DVR and when I find out they've been cancelled, I dump them. I've done that recently with a few shows. Since The Rookie was picked up, I guess I'll start watching those.

That being said, you should watch Bless this Mess, IMO. I thought it was very funny and they all stand alone pretty well.


----------



## astrohip

Very exciting news about Stumptown. This became one of my favorite shows by the end of S1.

Sad to hear about Emergence, but not surprising. Poor ratings doomed it, plus the writing wasn't as focused as I wished. Story lines kinda wandered, sometimes over a couple episodes. The opposite of Stumptown, where the story became engrossing towards the end.


----------



## laria

Good to know about Stumptown. Most of the new shows I dumped before I even watched any of them... I think All Rise is the only one that I dumped and it actually survived. But Stumptown and Evil are the only 2 that I didn't dump, and still haven't watched.


----------



## orangemo

I'll play too

ABC 0
CBS 0
Fox 7
CW 1
NBC 0

These can always change. Fyi, these are NOT cable networks. I see so many people saying these are cable. They're not.


----------



## orangemo

spartanstew said:


> I've watched every single one.


Me too


----------



## madscientist

Wow, really sorry to see Single Parents go. I enjoyed that show. I didn't watch any of the other comedies.

I'm happy about Stumptown... I guess. Mostly. I mean, I watch it but... I just wish it was better. I feel like there's a really good show in there, that just never seems to find its way out.


----------



## orangemo

Amnesia said:


> At least this will give Maggie Lawson a chance to come back in something watchable...


I found Outmatched to have potential. Better than Last Man Standing has been in a while.


----------



## Craigbob

Happy about Stumptown coming back. Sad but not surprised Emergence is cancelled. I guess I can cut one of my ABC Shows out. It's weird, I used to have the lion's share of SPs on my DTV DVR. Now it's my GF and stepdaughter who rule it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

With Emergence gone, I'm down to two ABC shows (Stumptown and Agents of SHIELD). And now, ABC has a higher percentage of comic book shows for me than CW! (Which is to say, 100%.) Later this summer, when SHIELD ends, ABC will be down to one show...but it'll still be 100% comic book shows.


----------



## mattack

mtnagel said:


> Glad Schooled and Bless this Mess were canceled. Now I can delete all the one sitting on my TiVo.


Well, I noticed that a bunch of eps of Schooled showed up as expiring in 12 days (IIRC) last night on Hulu.. I think actually it was only 2 eps I haven't seen yet (then there's ~5 more or so that haven't been marked for expiration yet).

But I guess I'll now catch up on these shows, since they're likely to eventually go away from Hulu. (I have most if not all tivoed, but for shows that I was at least at one time caught up on, I usually recorded in SD as 'backup').

I don't think ever started this topic, but was thinking of -- Schooled is one example of a show where I watched the spinoff, but _rarely_ watched the original. I've seen a few eps of The Goldbergs, but usually only because it had some gimmick (like the one with Weird Al). It seems like it's a show I should like but somehow I don't get into it.. but Schooled is "decent".

Single Parents was something I usually watched at the gym as a brain dead show that was mildly amusing.. but since I won't be able to watch at the gym anytime soon guess I'll catch up just so I don't miss any.


----------



## Mr Tony

considering I only have 4 OTA channels here is what I have
CBS 8 (but 2 leaving)
FOX 8 (but that includes the FOX sports programming they have had recently like classic baseball and football games)
NBC 9 (have a few syndicated shows that are on NBC that I have a 1p for)
CW+ 3

This doesn't include the 11 1p's I have set up for news....its misleading as local news uses 2 different titles for their 6pm news on weekdays versus weekends and also on the 10pm news.


----------



## Mr Tony

I liked Schooled but that got bumped on Wednesdays due to rasslin 
Both WWE NXT and AEW are on same time and the crappy IPTV DVR I have only has two tuners


----------



## orangemo

I knew Fox would cancel Outmatched. Sad but not surprising. They need to give it another season to find itself. It was decent but had potential.

As for Lego masters I’ll be watching that in the winter again.

And neXt looks pretty cool so I’ll be watching that as well.

And as always any animated program on Fox I will watch and give a chance.

What other shows from ABC, NBC, or CBS should I try?


----------



## astrohip

Add me to the "enjoyed Outmatched" group. It started kinda slow (typical sitcom pilot issues), but after 3-4 episodes, started to find its groove. I won't be starting a Netflix petition , but I will miss it.


----------



## orangemo

astrohip said:


> Add me to the "enjoyed Outmatched" group. It started kinda slow (typical sitcom pilot issues), but after 3-4 episodes, started to find its groove. I won't be starting a Netflix petition , but I will miss it.


The fanbase for Outmatched is too small to even do that. Best you can hope is that another network picks it up, but Fox does own half of the show. I knew it was going to get cancelled because of the ratings but I'm still sad. It had potential. Fox has been looking for a new comedy, new shows won't ever have stellar ratings. You just gotta trust the process.


----------



## orangemo

mattack said:


> Well, I noticed that a bunch of eps of Schooled showed up as expiring in 12 days (IIRC) last night on Hulu.. I think actually it was only 2 eps I haven't seen yet (then there's ~5 more or so that haven't been marked for expiration yet).
> 
> But I guess I'll now catch up on these shows, since they're likely to eventually go away from Hulu. (I have most if not all tivoed, but for shows that I was at least at one time caught up on, I usually recorded in SD as 'backup').
> 
> I don't think ever started this topic, but was thinking of -- Schooled is one example of a show where I watched the spinoff, but _rarely_ watched the original. I've seen a few eps of The Goldbergs, but usually only because it had some gimmick (like the one with Weird Al). It seems like it's a show I should like but somehow I don't get into it.. but Schooled is "decent".
> 
> Single Parents was something I usually watched at the gym as a brain dead show that was mildly amusing.. but since I won't be able to watch at the gym anytime soon guess I'll catch up just so I don't miss any.


I'm surprised the episodes are expiring soon because Disney owns half of that show, so you'd expect it to stay, unless Sony owns distribution rights and already sold it to another platform.


----------



## tigercat74

unclehonkey said:


> Both WWE NXT and AEW are on same time and the crappy IPTV DVR I have only has two tuners


That is why I love YouTube TV. Unlimited DVR and no conflicts but it is not for everyone.


----------



## Steveknj

Happy about Stumptown, but not one I would have missed a lot if it was gone. We watched Schooled but again, won't miss it that much, same with Bless This Mess. Emergence I will miss though. I like those types of shows, but it's another of those self fulfilling prophecy shows. People don't want to get involved in a show like that because there is the potential for an unsolved cliffhanger, so they don't bother to watch. That's why a lot of shows like this do not get the viewership they should. It wasn't a great show, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## andyw715

I really need to look at my OPs and see what I really watch....


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

astrohip said:


> Add me to the "enjoyed Outmatched" group. It started kinda slow (typical sitcom pilot issues), but after 3-4 episodes, started to find its groove. I won't be starting a Netflix petition , but I will miss it.


We liked it too. My daughter loved it because she could sort of relate as she is much smarter with certain subjects than either my wife or I.


----------



## orangemo

Grasshopper AZ said:


> We liked it too. My daughter loved it because she could sort of relate as she is much smarter with certain subjects than either my wife or I.


I thought it was pretty funny. But then again comedy is subjective. The reviews from people were bad at the pilot but then slowly went up as the show went on. Shows need time to find their stride. You just gotta trust the process. I really wish Outmatched got another season. Slim but maybe another network might pick it up (ABC only ordered one new sitcom series).


----------



## orangemo

Steveknj said:


> Happy about Stumptown, but not one I would have missed a lot if it was gone. We watched Schooled but again, won't miss it that much, same with Bless This Mess. Emergence I will miss though. I like those types of shows, but it's another of those self fulfilling prophecy shows. People don't want to get involved in a show like that because there is the potential for an unsolved cliffhanger, so they don't bother to watch. That's why a lot of shows like this do not get the viewership they should. It wasn't a great show, but I enjoyed it.


I'm surprised these sitcoms/comedies have cliffhangers as opposed to Last Man Standing or the Fox animated lineup where there's almost no continuity.


----------



## orangemo

Adult Swim picks up _Tuca and Bertie_ for a second season of 10 episodes set to debut in likely late-2021.

'Tuca & Bertie' Animated Series Revived at Adult Swim for Season 2 - Variety


----------



## Johncv

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Returning CW Shows, Despite Delay to 2021, Aiming to Shoot Full Seasons


Translation: We plan to try to shoot 22 or 13 episodes until someone get sick or drop dead.


----------



## Johncv

lambertman said:


> It was renewed for season 2. Question is if it was shot.


If anyone has not watch this show it on Amazon Prime not just CBSAA.


----------



## Johncv

realityboy said:


> ABC Renews 13 Series, Includes Freshmen Stumptown & Mixed-ish - Deadline
> 
> 'Emergence', 'Bless This Mess, 'Single Parents', 'Schooled' Cancelled - Deadline
> 
> No fall schedule yet, but They made most of the renewal/cancelation decisions.


Emergence was cancelled, F**k, I like that show.


----------



## orangemo

So far NBC is the only studio that has not renewed or cancelled most of their shows. A few shows from every other network are still on the bubble, but mostly finished. Funny because NBC for the past 10 years has announced their decisions first.


----------



## mattack

orangemo said:


> I'm surprised the episodes are expiring soon because Disney owns half of that show, so you'd expect it to stay, unless Sony owns distribution rights and already sold it to another platform.


I think it's already on some other platform, since IIRC, they only ever had the 'current' season of Schooled showing. I think last year when I finally finished S1, I either watched my SD copies or waited for on-network reruns to watch the HD version.. (yeah I make watching TV too hard sometimes).


----------



## astrohip

orangemo said:


> So far NBC is the only studio that has not renewed or cancelled most of their shows. A few shows from every other network are still on the bubble, but mostly finished. Funny because NBC for the past 10 years has announced their decisions first.


A quick glance shows *Perfect Harmony* is the only NBC show I watch that is on the bubble.


----------



## orangemo

astrohip said:


> A quick glance shows *Perfect Harmony* is the only NBC show I watch that is on the bubble.


I think that show is gonna get cancelled cause the ratings aren't very good. NBC doesn't even own it, 20th Century Fox does, which makes more sense to get rid of it.


----------



## orangemo

mattack said:


> I think it's already on some other platform, since IIRC, they only ever had the 'current' season of Schooled showing. I think last year when I finally finished S1, I either watched my SD copies or waited for on-network reruns to watch the HD version.. (yeah I make watching TV too hard sometimes).


That's what I'm thinking since every ended ABC show that Disney (or 20th Century Fox with the acquisition) owns is on Hulu but Schooled isn't.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> A quick glance shows *Perfect Harmony* is the only NBC show I watch that is on the bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> orangemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that show is gonna get cancelled cause the ratings aren't very good. NBC doesn't even own it, 20th Century Fox does, which makes more sense to get rid of it.
Click to expand...

I tend to believe you are correct, especially when you consider that other NBC sitcoms have already had their renewal announced (Superstore, B99, etc). It was a cute show. I will admit I stopped watching halfway thru the pilot, it was just unwatchable. Then remembered the "Rule of Pilots", and went back and finished it. Stuck with it for the first 2-3 eps, the "awkward years" one might say, and it turned into a funny, warm-hearted sitcom.

Like a couple other first-year sitcoms that have been cancelled (Outmatched comes to mind), I'll miss it, but it won't go into the annals of "Great Shows that shoulda been renewed".


----------



## orangemo

astrohip said:


> I tend to believe you are correct, especially when you consider that other NBC sitcoms have already had their renewal announced (Superstore, B99, etc). It was a cute show. I will admit I stopped watching halfway thru the pilot, it was just unwatchable. Then remembered the "Rule of Pilots", and went back and finished it. Stuck with it for the first 2-3 eps, the "awkward years" one might say, and it turned into a funny, warm-hearted sitcom.
> 
> Like a couple other first-year sitcoms that have been cancelled (Outmatched comes to mind), I'll miss it, but it won't go into the annals of "Great Shows that shoulda been renewed".


For most shows Pilots are never good. That's why I keep watching afterwards to see if it gets better. I likely give it 10 or so episodes but maybe 4-5 if nothing is special about it. I'm sad about Outmatched though and hope another network picks it up. Fox cancelled only 3 scripted shows, Almost Family, Deputy, and Outmatched so not that bad compared to previous years.

I'm just happy they renewed Bless the Harts. I want that show to last for a long time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Plus in these days, "pilots" are rarely true pilots (i.e., a proof-of-concept trial episode used to sell the network; typically, the network would then give the producers notes and they would start over with a new first episode for broadcast). Instead, they're just used, sometimes with minimal adjustments, as the first episode, so whatever notes the network gives don't manifest until the second episode. As a result, the pilot often will not reflect how the show is actually going to be, so it's always a good idea to give it at least two episodes.


----------



## Tony_T

'It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia' Renewed For Record-Breaking Season 15 By FX - Deadline


----------



## orangemo

There will be a table read of an upcoming season 2 episode of Bless the Harts Monday June 1 at 6pm ET/3pm PT on Youtube channel ANIMATION ON FOX. Ken Jeong and David Herman will guest star.

http://[URL]https://www.tvinsider.com/936230/bless-the-harts-charity-table-read-season-2-sneak-peek/


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> I tend to believe you are correct, especially when you consider that other NBC sitcoms have already had their renewal announced (Superstore, B99, etc).


Speaking of Superstore, since it had only 21 eps this season, I hope America Ferrera will be on one more ep to hopefully properly complete the transition of her out of the show.. (Though I presume Jonah is still staying so they'll break up? if not, I don't think it can really be decent without either of them.. everyone else is basically an entertaining wacky supporting character)


----------



## Steveknj

orangemo said:


> For most shows Pilots are never good. That's why I keep watching afterwards to see if it gets better. I likely give it 10 or so episodes but maybe 4-5 if nothing is special about it. I'm sad about Outmatched though and hope another network picks it up. Fox cancelled only 3 scripted shows, Almost Family, Deputy, and Outmatched so not that bad compared to previous years.
> 
> I'm just happy they renewed Bless the Harts. I want that show to last for a long time.


On the other hand, in today's landscape, with SO much content to watch, and in normal years there's sports as well to compete for my eyeballs, if a pilot doesn't at least show me potential, I'll drop it like a hot potato. Networks should put more effort into making a pilot that will grab a user. Back in the days when there were just a few networks, I'd stick with a show that felt stupid or bad for maybe a year, or until I found something better to watch. Today, there's ALWAYS something better to watch. So, sorry, if your pilot is bad, that's on the network and they very likely may lose my viewership. I honestly cannot see waiting a year for a show to develop into something. Now, often there are shows that I might circle back to. Mad Men for example was a show where the pilot didn't grab me, so I didn't continue watching, but, there was so much talk about how great a show it was, so one summer, I circled back and binged it until the current season and I was hooked. But more often than not, I don't do this. Will I miss out on something? Perhaps, but again, with so much else to watch, I rarely feel that way.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> 'It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia' Renewed For Record-Breaking Season 15 By FX - Deadline


That's really cool that the show would last that long. Unfortunately for me at least, it was one of those shows where after awhile it each episode was pretty much the same thing and I got bored with it after a couple of seasons.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> Speaking of Superstore, since it had only 21 eps this season, I hope America Ferrera will be on one more ep to hopefully properly complete the transition of her out of the show.. (Though I presume Jonah is still staying so they'll break up? if not, I don't think it can really be decent without either of them.. everyone else is basically an entertaining wacky supporting character)


I think I read America has agreed to do the first episode of next season so they can close her story. We'll see how good the series is after she leaves, but honestly, I think she may have been the least funny character (but maybe the straight person to the other funny characters and thus needed).


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


> 'It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia' Renewed For Record-Breaking Season 15 By FX - Deadline


That's awesome! Somehow they still keep making awesome episodes! Watched everyone obviously and probably the first 8 or so seasons many times.

I even saw them live like 10 years when they did a live performance of "The Nightman cometh" episode!


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> Speaking of Superstore, since it had only 21 eps this season, I hope America Ferrera will be on one more ep to hopefully properly complete the transition of her out of the show.. (Though I presume Jonah is still staying so they'll break up? if not, I don't think it can really be decent without either of them.. everyone else is basically an entertaining wacky supporting character)
> 
> 
> Steveknj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I read America has agreed to do the first episode of next season so they can close her story. We'll see how good the series is after she leaves, but honestly, I think she may have been the least funny character (but maybe the straight person to the other funny characters and thus needed).
Click to expand...

Correct. She agreed to come back and properly wrap up her story line.

She left on good terms (and is an Exec Prod, I think). She just wanted to do something different. Since there isn't any ill will, she was happy to do whatever was needed to make the transition.


----------



## tlc

Schooled is one of the few shows that all 3 of us watch, so that's too bad.

Stumptown wasn't in danger was it?! It's _so good_. I don't follow the ratings.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> That's really cool that the show would last that long. Unfortunately for me at least, it was one of those shows where after awhile it each episode was pretty much the same thing and I got bored with it after a couple of seasons.


I would have to go check, I think it was only the first season I saw.. it was BEFORE Danny Devito joined the show..

and the chick on The Mick was from this show too? I wish more shows would keep going and add new cast.. er is probably one of the most successful of these (though admittedly, even though it's one of my favorite shows ever, there are a couple of seasons I haven't seen.. it was one of the first shows I stopped watching due to not having enough tuners at the time.. and the early starts/clipping issues were a problem at the time too).


----------



## sushikitten

I'm very sad about Single Parents.


----------



## Tony_T

'What We Do in the Shadows' Renewed for Season 3 on FX


----------



## mtnagel

Tony_T said:


> 'What We Do in the Shadows' Renewed for Season 3 on FX


Just started watching season 1 last night. So good!! Should I watch the movie before I watch anymore of the series?


----------



## MikeMar

mtnagel said:


> Just started watching season 1 last night. So good!! Should I watch the movie before I watch anymore of the series?


They are very similar but different, so doesn't matter. But both are so good
-You could watch the movie first or the show, doesn't really make a difference


----------



## Tony_T

Movie is good, watch if you can, but no need to watch before the series.


----------



## madscientist

Just to be clear, the movie follows an entirely different set of vampires: none of the cast overlap and there's no plot overlap either. But as mentioned, both are great!


----------



## Tony_T

Oh, and one is set in New Zealand, and the other in Staten Island


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Oh, and one is set in New Zealand, and the other in Staten Island


Well, they're both islands...are there any differences?


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, they're both islands...are there any differences?


Less COVID-19 cases.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> Single Parents was something I usually watched at the gym as a brain dead show.


Really? The kids were geniuses.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> I've been 50+ my whole life.


I have too, but that's just my musical taste.


----------



## lambertman

HarleyRandom said:


> I have too, but that's just my musical taste.


Oh, we know!


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> Really? The kids were geniuses.


yeah really. Different strokes. I never thought it was hilarious, but I often like to watch "vaguely entertaining" shows walking on the treadmill. Shows that aren't too deep, but not something that totally bores me. I also guess I think Brad Garrett is amusing ('Til Death is my example of "why did I keep watching this show?" Not all that funny, but just interesting enough to keep watching).


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> I also guess I think Brad Garrett is amusing


I do like to watch a man who can't adapt when the world is changing around him and also lacks people skills.


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> I've been 50+ my whole life.


​Well, I can't find the post again so I'll just edit this one. I actually still think I'm a teenager, especially when visiting the Facebook timelines of people I went to high school with. I keep forgetting how much older we got. Some look the same, and some look even older than I think I am.


----------



## Generic

'Cops' Canceled By Paramount Network, 'Live PD' Return Evaluated By A&E - Deadline


----------



## gossamer88

Wow! A 32 season run. I don't think I ever watched a season. Episodes here and there and that was probably 20 years ago.


----------



## morac

I thought Cops was canceled back in the late 90’s.


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> I thought Cops was canceled back in the late 90's.


There's always another bottom feeding network willing to resurrect it.


----------



## wprager

They were ... wait for it ... de-funded.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> They were ... wait for it ... de-funded.


Not de-funded. Abolished.

Two different things!


----------



## Howie

Whatcha gonna do when they don't come for you?


----------



## astrohip

NBC finally makes its decision on the last two shows left on the bubble...

Perfect Harmony Cancelled at NBC

Lincoln Rhyme Cancelled at NBC


----------



## hapster85

astrohip said:


> NBC finally makes its decision on the last two shows left on the bubble...
> 
> Perfect Harmony Cancelled at NBC
> 
> Lincoln Rhyme Cancelled at NBC


Are you sure it's the last 2? I don't think they've made a decision on Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist yet. If they have, I can't find it.


----------



## astrohip

hapster85 said:


> Are you sure it's the last 2? I don't think they've made a decision on Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist yet. If they have, I can't find it.


You're right, I had forgotten about that one. I believe ZEP is the last one TBA, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it; my track record on "it's the last one" ain't wonderful .


----------



## Allanon

astrohip said:


> You're right, I had forgotten about that one. I believe ZEP is the last one TBA, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it; my track record on "it's the last one" ain't wonderful .


Also, Manifest, Council of Dads, and Indebted still awaiting their fate.


----------



## astrohip

Allanon said:


> Also, Manifest, Council of Dads, and Indebted still awaiting their fate.


Yep, they're the last ones. Absolutely. The last ones.


----------



## jsmeeker

Generic said:


> 'Cops' Canceled By Paramount Network, 'Live PD' Return Evaluated By A&E - Deadline


Seems like Live PD is cancelled now too

'Live P.D.' Canceled By A&E Amid Ongoing Protests Against Police Brutality - Deadline


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not de-funded. Abolished.
> 
> Two different things!


I just saw that Live PD was cancelled by A&E. I'm sure the police departments were getting paid for these shows, so looking at it another way, they just got de-funded to a small extent.


----------



## Unbeliever

With "Cops", if you watch old episodes next to new ones, it lays out the stark difference over 30 years how it's switched from "Policing" to "Enforcing".

--Carlos V.


----------



## lambertman

'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Renewed at NBC


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> NBC finally makes its decision on the last two shows left on the bubble...
> 
> Perfect Harmony Cancelled at NBC
> 
> Lincoln Rhyme Cancelled at NBC


Hmm, guess I need to catch up on Perfect Harmony before it disappears from streaming.

not really a spoiler about the other, but


Spoiler



It didn't seem like Lincoln Rhyme could have continued. At least not without renaming the show. I thought it was a decent investigation show.


----------



## Amnesia

It was nice seeing Claire Coffee back on TV, especially in a show with Russell Hornsby even though I'm pretty sure they didn't have any scenes together...


----------



## lambertman

NBC cancels Bluff City Law and Indebted (and Sunnyside, but that was obvious)

'Manifest' Renewed for Season 3 at NBC - Variety


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> NBC cancels Bluff City Law and Indebted (and Sunnyside, but that was obvious)
> 
> 'Manifest' Renewed for Season 3 at NBC - Variety


I still liked Manifest, but like most of these type of shows, it sometimes barely touches the rails. I like Bluff City Law, but it was sort of a typical lawyer show.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> I like Buff City Law, but it was sort of a typical lawyer show.


I thought it was a little unusual for a lawyer show...


----------



## Amnesia

lambertman said:


> NBC cancels Bluff City Law and Indebted (and Sunnyside, but that was obvious)


I thought _Buff City Law_ had been canceled months ago..and I had to look up _Indebted_; I'd honestly never heard of it, which isn't good for a network show...


----------



## DouglasPHill

I think I only watched 3 or so episodes of Manifest and aborted.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Glad Manifest is coming back. It's sometimes ridiculous, but overall I'm enjoying it.


----------



## jlb

lambertman said:


> 'Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist' Renewed at NBC


Yay! We love this show.


----------



## Johncv

All the TV shows canceled (and renewed) in 2020


----------



## Tony_T

*Solar Opposites- Hulu*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273691758791143428


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


> *Solar Opposites- Hulu*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273691758791143428


Cool, been watching it

Basically Earth bound only Rick & Morty lite


----------



## mattack

I liked Bluff City Law but thought it was doing poorly from the start. I don't remember checking the ratings or anything, just didn't remember much talk here about it.. or even running into promos in the various shows I have to 30 sec skip through. (I watch streaming commercial free or SkipMode shows as much as I can, but I still think I end up seeing brief snippets of a lot of regular commercials and promos)

I liked that it was a "typical lawyer show". Maybe I'm going to remember another one after I post this, but I can't think of many lawyer shows that I'm watching nowadays.. or even cop shows. Rookie is the only one I can think of offhand, but its gimmick (old guy becomes a cop) makes it different than a "typical cop show". (If only I liked Law & Order, I would have a bajillion hours to watch. I am pretty sure I watched the first season on DVD via netflix way back when.. but just never got into it. Not bad, just didn't get into it.)


----------



## mattack

Johncv said:


> All the TV shows canceled (and renewed) in 2020


Literally laughed out loud:


> *THE CW*
> *Canceled Shows*: The CW? Cancel a show? Perish the thought!


----------



## ncbill

mattack said:


> Literally laughed out loud:


Before WB/Paramount merged to form the CW I remember seeing a parody listing of upcoming shows for both networks.

The one that stuck with me was, IIRC, a new UPN show called "Voyage to the Bottom of the Ratings."


----------



## Allanon

Vagrant Queen canceled


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276621455694782464


----------



## tward_biteme1

*Council of Dads *(NBC) canceled after 1 season.


----------



## tward_biteme1

6/23: Originally set to end with the upcoming two-part season 5, *Lucifer* will now return to Netflix for a 6th (and, this time, truly final) season.


----------



## astrohip

tward_biteme1 said:


> 6/23: Originally set to end with the upcoming two-part season 5, *Lucifer* will now return to Netflix for a 6th (and, this time, truly final) season.


There is more *Lucifer *info in this thread...

Lucifer (Netflix) S4E10 "Who's da New King of Hell?"

While we've been using it for Lucifer info, it's also a spoiler thread for the last episode of S4 (S4E10), so you do *not* want to read it if you haven't finished S4 of Lucifer on Netflix.


----------



## pkscout

Allanon said:


> Vagrant Queen canceled
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276621455694782464


It my many, many years of TV watching using a DVR, I can literally (and I mean that literally, not figuratively) count on one hand the number of shows I have stopped watching. This was one of the few. And the only one in my recollection that didn't even make it 5 episodes before deletion.


----------



## getbak

tward_biteme1 said:


> 6/23: Originally set to end with the upcoming two-part season 5, *Lucifer* will now return to Netflix for a 6th (and, this time, truly final) season.


The title of the 6th episode of the 6th season should simply be "Six".


----------



## Bierboy

Ozark picked up for 4th season...not sure if this has been mentioned.


----------



## gchance

Bierboy said:


> Ozark picked up for 4th season...not sure if this has been mentioned.


4th and final.


----------



## series5orpremier

Curb Your Enthusiasm Renewed for Season 11 at HBO


----------



## series5orpremier

Gwen Stefani Returns to Coach 'The Voice' Season 19 on NBC This Fall


----------



## Bierboy

gchance said:


> 4th and final.


And split into two seven-episode mini seasons.


----------



## gchance

Bierboy said:


> And split into two seven-episode mini seasons.


God I hate when they do that.


----------



## sharkster

gchance said:


> God I hate when they do that.


ITA. I don't watch that particular show but, in general, I sincerely hate when they make one normal season into two little bitty ones. Stop it!


----------



## jr461

gchance said:


> God I hate when they do that.





sharkster said:


> ITA. I don't watch that particular show but, in general, I sincerely hate when they make one normal season into two little bitty ones. Stop it!


On the bright side we get 14 more episodes instead of 10.


----------



## Bierboy

Kominsky Method renewed for third and final season.


----------



## TonyD79

Netflix announced that the Crown will get a sixth season in addition to the already approved fifth. Six will be all.


----------



## Bierboy

Space Force reportedly renewed for second season.


----------



## Hoffer

Just discovered Outmatched this morning. Searched the forum and of course I find this thread and that it was cancelled. 

I watched two episodes. It isn't a great show, but I enjoy. The premise of an ordinary couple have three genius children, seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## astrohip

Hoffer said:


> Just discovered Outmatched this morning. Searched the forum and of course I find this thread and that it was cancelled.
> 
> I watched two episodes. It isn't a great show, but I enjoy. The premise of an ordinary couple have three genius children, seems like an interesting idea.


It actually was a pretty good show. I watched them all. If you enjoy it, keep watching. No cliffhangers to worry about, just a fun sitcom.


----------



## sharkster

I also watched 'Outmatched' and found it entertaining. I hate losing decent sitcoms, as I like to have as many as possible in my shows. I must have some comedies, preferably quite a few, on hand because sometimes ya just gotta laugh or you'll cry.


----------



## series5orpremier

FOX Animation Domination new seasons return Sunday, September 27.


----------



## gchance

Bierboy said:


> Space Force reportedly renewed for second season.


That makes me happy, it was lackluster to start which made people turn it off, but it really picked up towards the end.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Hoffer said:


> Just discovered Outmatched this morning. Searched the forum and of course I find this thread and that it was cancelled.
> 
> I watched two episodes. It isn't a great show, but I enjoy. The premise of an ordinary couple have three genius children, seems like an interesting idea.


Or would have been if more than one of the genius kids was likeable. At least the mom was hot.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> Or would have been if more than one of the genius kids was likeable. At least the mom was hot.


Well yeah, Maggie Lawson from Psych.


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> FOX Animation Domination new seasons return Sunday, September 27.


Only what are presumably now their "big four" - _The Simpsons_, _Bob's Burgers_, _Family Guy_, and _Bless the Harts_ - return in September. Fox is not going to air new episodes of anything between 7 and 8 Eastern in the Sundays when they don't have NFL doubleheaders.

Also, _Duncanville_, which was originally announced as being put on hiatus until fall of 2021, will return in midseason. Given that Fox has already ordered two seasons of _The Great North_, presumably this means that its other announced new animated show, _Housebroken_, is being held back. There is also a Dan Harmon-produced show that is supposed to premiere in midseason 2022.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Walking Dead Season 10 Finale, delayed due to the pandemic, is being extended by 6 hours. Even with not much to watch I think I've hit the wall with that series.

The Walking Dead Season 10 Gets Supersized; October Premiere Date Set for Coronavirus-Delayed 'Finale'


----------



## secondclaw

The Boys was renewed for season 3, even before season 2 is available to watch.

www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/7/23/21336458/the-boys-season-3-renewed-release-confirmed-comic-con


----------



## Amnesia

I'd like to believe that's because the powers that be saw S2 and decided it was so good that they wanted another season...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Three seasons seems to be their sweet spot. The theory is after that, new subscribers for a specific show start to drop off sharply. I doubt there's a whole lot of human thinking that goes into these decisions; it's probably mostly done by algorithm.


----------



## secondclaw

The Orville will not be renewed after season 3
Season 3 of Seth MacFarlane's 'The Orville' To Be Its Last -


----------



## Amnesia

Seems strange for them to make a renewal decision before the season even airs (yes, I say the same thing when things are renewed before airing as well).

How does Hulu/MacFarlane know that they won't get a lot of positive feedback and have a fan outcry for more _Orville_?


----------



## laria

secondclaw said:


> The Orville will not be renewed after season 3
> Season 3 of Seth MacFarlane's 'The Orville' To Be Its Last -


Noooooo


----------



## TonyD79

Amnesia said:


> Seems strange for them to make a renewal decision before the season even airs (yes, I say the same thing when things are renewed before airing as well).
> 
> How does Hulu/MacFarlane know that they won't get a lot of positive feedback and have a fan outcry for more _Orville_?


Article says three seasons was the plan.


----------



## eddyj

If it did awesomely, they would renew it anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> If it did awesomely, they would renew it anyway.


Unless Seth MacFarlane isn't interested in doing more...


----------



## TonyD79

eddyj said:


> If it did awesomely, they would renew it anyway.


The article said three seasons was the plan. Sounds like they are working to that plan even though ratings increased in the second season.

There are many shows that end despite great ratings.


----------



## eddyj

And there are some that are extended past their intended run, because of great ratings.


----------



## secondclaw

Confusion with The Orville continues ...
The Orville Producer Tom Costantino Responds To Cancellation Rumors - Bounding Into Comics


----------



## TonyD79

eddyj said:


> And there are some that are extended past their intended run, because of great ratings.


I can only think of How I Met Your Mother that had a definite plan then extended it and screwed it up.

I am talking about shows that had a planned arc not those that "hoped" for some amount of years and got more. I am talking about The Good Place, Game of Thrones, Babylon 5.

I'd be interested in hearing of examples that had a planned hard stop and continued. Other than HIMYM, of course.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> I can only think of How I Met Your Mother that had a definite plan then extended it and screwed it up.
> 
> I am talking about shows that had a planned arc not those that "hoped" for some amount of years and got more. I am talking about The Good Place, Game of Thrones, Babylon 5.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing of examples that had a planned hard stop and continued. Other than HIMYM, of course.


There were a couple of shows in ancient times that had a set ending (because they were canceled), and then were unexpectedly renewed. Magnum PI and Miami Vice. In neither case did it go well (Magnum PI actually killed Magnum in what was supposed to be the series finalé, then had to bring him back; in Miami Vice Sonny Crockett went bad, killed a cop, and rode off into the sunrise in his Cigarette Boat, then they had to figure out a way to, well, bring him back). I believe those both happened in the same season? Close, anyway...after that, shows rarely had such definitive endings, just in case I guess.


----------



## Amnesia

TonyD79 said:


> I'd be interested in hearing of examples that had a planned hard stop and continued.


The first one that comes to mind is _Supernatural_. The creator planned for 3 seasons, extended his plan to 5 seasons and left after that. The show ran for 15.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> The first one that comes to mind is _Supernatural_. The creator planned for 3 seasons, extended his plan to 5 seasons and left after that. The show ran for 15.


But there's a difference for planning for three seasons, and planning for a three-season and done run.

Now, I don't know what the case is for Orville. This story seems pretty sketchy.


----------



## TonyD79

Amnesia said:


> The first one that comes to mind is _Supernatural_. The creator planned for 3 seasons, extended his plan to 5 seasons and left after that. The show ran for 15.


That's a funny one. Thanks.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Amnesia said:


> The first one that comes to mind is _Supernatural_. The creator planned for 3 seasons, extended his plan to 5 seasons and left after that. The show ran for 15.


When I recommend the show to others, I tell them to stop after season 5.


----------



## pkscout

Buffy the Vampire Slayer isn't technically in the category of unexpectedly renewed, but I always appreciated that they (seem to at least) planned for the current season to be the last one. One season, one story. If that was it, then it was OK.


----------



## JYoung

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There were a couple of shows in ancient times that had a set ending (because they were canceled), and then were unexpectedly renewed. Magnum PI and Miami Vice. In neither case did it go well (Magnum PI actually killed Magnum in what was supposed to be the series finalé, then had to bring him back; in Miami Vice Sonny Crockett went bad, killed a cop, and rode off into the sunrise in his Cigarette Boat, then they had to figure out a way to, well, bring him back). I believe those both happened in the same season? Close, anyway...after that, shows rarely had such definitive endings, just in case I guess.


Sledge Hammer and Crime Story also had lackluster ratings in their first seasons and fully expected not to be picked up for another season.
They wrote pretty definitive season enders (oddly enough both involving nuclear bombs) and had to scramble when they were unexpectedly picked up for Season 2.


----------



## Allanon

After a long hiatus the Eco-Challenge is back!

*World's Toughest Race: Eco-Challenge Fiji *- August 14 - Amazon Prime


----------



## laria

Allanon said:


> After a long hiatus the Eco-Challenge is back!
> 
> *World's Toughest Race: Eco-Challenge Fiji *- August 14 - Amazon Prime


Oh, man, I used to love this show!

Although the last season they focused more on gimmick teams if I remember right, like the Playboy models, rather than the actual competitive teams, and I didn't enjoy that as much. I hope they do this more like the earlier seasons.


----------



## Tony_T

'Tacoma FD' Renewed For Season 3 By TruTV - Deadline


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


> 'Tacoma FD' Renewed For Season 3 By TruTV - Deadline


AWESOME, love this show


----------



## MikeMar

Had mix feelings about it when I watched it but

'High Fidelity' Canceled By Hulu After One Season - Deadline


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> Had mix feelings about it when I watched it but
> 
> 'High Fidelity' Canceled By Hulu After One Season - Deadline


Huh. For some reason, it never occurred to me that this was a "first season."


----------



## series5orpremier

*Fargo, *season 4 premier Sunday Sept. 27 10pm ET, *FX*





They're going to go ahead and start the season even though production on the final two episodes hasn't progressed since the season was indefinitely postponed back in March (and they've extended the season from 10 to 11 episodes). They'll attempt to complete filming the final *three *episodes this autumn in Chicago while the season is airing. In order to air without additional delays they'll have to complete production by Thanksgiving.


----------



## MikeMar

Let's hope, can't wait!!!
But I probably will wait until the whole season is shown, especially if the last 2 eps get delayed


----------



## series5orpremier

I glossed over it and they now actually have 3 episodes to film in Chicago. The season has been extended from 10 episodes to 11.
New Teaser:


----------



## madscientist

Oh man!!! They canceled _Patriot Act_. That really sucks, I enjoyed that show immensely 

Hasan Minhaj's 'Patriot Act' canceled at Netflix - CNN


----------



## DevdogAZ

madscientist said:


> Oh man!!! They canceled _Patriot Act_. That really sucks, I enjoyed that show immensely
> 
> Hasan Minhaj's 'Patriot Act' canceled at Netflix - CNN


Agreed. I really enjoyed the show and found it very informative, especially the unique perspective he brought due to his SE Asian heritage.

I guess he's just a victim of Netflix deciding that anything that's been on the service for more than three years is unlikely to bring in new subscribers and therefore is no longer valuable. Especially since many of his shows are very topical and therefore don't have a lot of rewatchability several years later.


----------



## madscientist

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed. I really enjoyed the show and found it very informative, especially the unique perspective he brought due to his SE Asian heritage.


Completely agree.

The show Hasan did on BLM in June, excoriating the Indian/Asian community for treating as it a black/white issue that has nothing to do with them, was really powerful IMO. And his coverage of Modi was also really welcome. I wish we'd get more coverage of India here in the U.S. it's such a complex and fascinating country. But even his takes on more U.S.-centric subjects really benefited from a different perspective.

Oh well. Sigh.


----------



## trainman

"Drunk History" has been canceled -- Comedy Central had previously renewed it for a 7th season, but it never went into production due to the pandemic, and now they've pulled the plug.


----------



## jlb

Saw a post about this new Netflix series in another thread and thought it should be added here. Sorry if it was mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## mattack

trainman said:


> "Drunk History" has been canceled -- Comedy Central had previously renewed it for a 7th season, but it never went into production due to the pandemic, and now they've pulled the plug.


bummer.. I actually generally don't like humor involving being drunk or on drugs, but have sporadically watched this show.. (Though usually in quick mode)


----------



## secondclaw

'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal
'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## MikeMar

secondclaw said:


> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal
> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal | Hollywood Reporter


I thought that ended years ago!


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> bummer.. I actually generally don't like humor involving being drunk or on drugs, but have sporadically watched this show.. (Though usually in quick mode)





secondclaw said:


> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal
> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal | Hollywood Reporter


Read that CC is making a concerted effort to move more to animations and have less live shows. I think Corporate has been cancelled as well (and I think that's one of the funniest shows on the network). I think the only live actor show left is Aquafina, which I watched a couple of episodes of and thought it was terrible. Animation must be MUCH cheaper to produce.


----------



## Tony_T

secondclaw said:


> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal
> 'Tosh.0' Canceled as Comedy Central Reverses 4-Season Renewal | Hollywood Reporter


_The decision arrives as Comedy Central, under ViacomCBS Entertainment & Youth Group president Chris McCarthy, has charted a new course for the cable network. The cabler's new strategy focuses on three areas of content: adult animation, topical series (The Daily Show) and comedic made-for-TV feature films. McCarthy has been aggressively mining the company's vault *and rebooted animated series including Beavis and Butt-head, Ren & Stimpy and picked up a Daria spinoff, Jodie, as part of the strategy.

"I look forward to doing an animated reboot of my show on MTV in 25 years," Tosh said in a statement Thursday.*_


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Tony_T said:


> _The decision arrives as Comedy Central, under ViacomCBS Entertainment & Youth Group president Chris McCarthy, has charted a new course for the cable network. The cabler's new strategy focuses on three areas of content: adult animation, topical series _*(The Daily Show) ~*


My gosh, I hope they find a new Jon Stewart. Trevor Noah just isn't even close.*

*I will say that what I saw of him was in lockdown from his home, but I had to stop after just a few minutes as he's so bad!


----------



## Tony_T

Tosh would make a good Daily Show host


----------



## series5orpremier

TonyTheTiger said:


> My gosh, I hope they find a new Jon Stewart. Trevor Noah just isn't even close.*
> 
> *I will say that what I saw of him was in lockdown from his home, but I had to stop after just a few minutes as he's so bad!


That's what I thought 5 years ago when the transition happened and I didn't bother checking out TDS until after the pandemic hit. But now I think Noah is funny in his own right, and/or has good writers, and seems pretty entrenched on that show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyTheTiger said:


> My gosh, I hope they find a new Jon Stewart. Trevor Noah just isn't even close.*
> 
> *I will say that what I saw of him was in lockdown from his home, but I had to stop after just a few minutes as he's so bad!


Totally disagree. I think the show he's been doing from home during the pandemic has been really well done. He's great at breaking down the issues and infusing them with humor, but still making his point about serious things.


----------



## NorthAlabama

trevor noah has great timing with a sharp intellect and good comedic and political instincts, but he's no jon stewart, and never will be. that's what ruined the daily show for me, not that trevor's bad - the shoes were so big to fill, it made it nearly impossible to pull off - nobody could have done it.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> _*and rebooted animated series including Beavis and Butt-head, Ren & Stimpy and picked up a Daria spinoff, Jodie, as part of the strategy.*_


ANOTHER Ren & Stimpy? I thought the first version was kind of funny, though the 'new ones' which were only a couple of years later weren't very good IIRC...

I will definitely check out B&B, but I actually think the funniest part of B&B was them making fun of music videos. (Their joke during Belly's "Feed the Tree" showed they aren't completely stupid humor too..)


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> ANOTHER Ren & Stimpy? I thought the first version was kind of funny, though the 'new ones' which were only a couple of years later weren't very good IIRC...


By "new ones," are you referring to the mid-1990s ones after John Kricfalusi pulled out (and Billy West voiced Ren as well as Stimpy) because of Nickelodeon's interference, or the early-2000s "Adult Party Cartoon" version?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally disagree. I think the show he's been doing from home during the pandemic has been really well done. He's great at breaking down the issues and infusing them with humor, but still making his point about serious things.


This is why we have discussions. As long as it stays civil (like this), all is good and I respect your right to be wrong 



NorthAlabama said:


> trevor noah has great timing with a sharp intellect and good comedic and political instincts, but he's no jon stewart, and never will be. that's what ruined the daily show for me, not that trevor's bad - the shoes were so big to fill, it made it nearly impossible to pull off - nobody could have done it.


This sums it up nicely!


----------



## madscientist

Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart. But, Jon Stewart is not Trevor Noah either. Trevor is very funny in his own right (he's more of a straight stand-up-style comedian than Jon), does great accents and parodies, and brings a unique (often sharp) outsider's perspective. I don't tend to watch his interviews much and I admit I don't watch him every night, but I have never once felt it was a waste of time to watch his monologue and I always get a good laugh or two.


----------



## photoshopgrl

madscientist said:


> Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart. But, Jon Stewart is not Trevor Noah either. Trevor is very funny in his own right (he's more of a straight stand-up-style comedian than Jon), does great accents and parodies, and brings a unique (often sharp) outsider's perspective. I don't tend to watch his interviews much and I admit I don't watch him every night, but I have never once felt it was a waste of time to watch his monologue and I always get a good laugh or two.


One of the best things about Trevor is the Between The Scenes of the show. They continue filming "during the break" of the aired show so you get some really smart, well thought out and communicated thoughts from him. Here's a playlist of them if anyone is interested.


Code:


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeskMkEaHJYfIUSU8jfEQ45x7qP4_pzl9


----------



## Allanon

'Penny Dreadful: City of Angels' Canceled After One Season at Showtime


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> 'Penny Dreadful: City of Angels' Canceled After One Season at Showtime


----------



## JYoung

That Don Guy said:


> By "new ones," are you referring to the mid-1990s ones after John Kricfalusi pulled out (and Billy West voiced Ren as well as Stimpy) because of Nickelodeon's interference, or the early-2000s "Adult Party Cartoon" version?


Kricfalusi was fired for constantly blowing production deadlines.
Plus I don't think it helped that he was intent on pushing boundaries on what is is ostensibly a kid's network.


----------



## gossamer88

photoshopgrl said:


>


AGREE!! WTH??!!


----------



## photoshopgrl

gossamer88 said:


> AGREE!! WTH??!!


I was really looking forward to another season. :sigh:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> AGREE!! WTH??!!


Although I'm bummed, I'm not at all surprised. The show seems to have had just about zero impact, even in the geek press. I mean, if you're a genre show and io9 doesn't cover you, you're basically screwed. (The only stories they did on the show were about the trailers before the show launched, and its cancellation.)


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> 'Penny Dreadful: City of Angels' Canceled After One Season at Showtime


I tried Penny Dreadful and watched 1.5 seasons, it was OK but just didn't grab me in any way, so I bailed


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> I tried Penny Dreadful and watched 1.5 seasons, it was OK but just didn't grab me in any way, so I bailed


PD: City of Angels was a very different beast...


----------



## MikeMar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> PD: City of Angels was a very different beast...


Need to watch all of the first?
And the biggest question, worth it for just 1 season and done?


----------



## photoshopgrl

MikeMar said:


> Need to watch all of the first?
> And the biggest question, worth it for just 1 season and done?


The stories aren't linked. This might as well be a different show entirely. Also yes, I think it's worth it.


----------



## MikeMar

photoshopgrl said:


> The stories aren't linked. This might as well be a different show entirely. Also yes, I think it's worth it.


Sold, will add it to the list


----------



## Steveknj

TonyTheTiger said:


> My gosh, I hope they find a new Jon Stewart. Trevor Noah just isn't even close.*
> 
> *I will say that what I saw of him was in lockdown from his home, but I had to stop after just a few minutes as he's so bad!


I have never been a TN fan, and I also long for the days of Stewart, but I will say, I think TN has been BETTER doing his thing from home. I can't put my finger on why though (though his guests just aren't as diverse or as interesting to me than JS used to have). Maybe because i don't really follow black culture too much but every week he has some rapper or black actor on at least 3x a week and sometimes every day each week. Maybe it's just who he feels more comfortable interviewing because it's more his wheelhouse. I used to say that TN was just not a great interviewer, but now I hardly even stick around for the interviews anymore because his guests just don't interest me.


----------



## Steveknj

madscientist said:


> Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart. But, Jon Stewart is not Trevor Noah either. Trevor is very funny in his own right (he's more of a straight stand-up-style comedian than Jon), does great accents and parodies, and brings a unique (often sharp) outsider's perspective. I don't tend to watch his interviews much and I admit I don't watch him every night, but I have never once felt it was a waste of time to watch his monologue and I always get a good laugh or two.


Early on, I didn't like him, and maybe it was just a comfort level, maybe it was just that I was such a huge fan of Jon, and maybe it's because he's someone from South Africa who's trying to come off as someone who understands US politics at just the wrong time. But over time he's grown into the show. He's still not as good as Jon, but I enjoy his perceptive. It's different from how John Oliver sees things and how Sam Bee sees things, and so forth. It's just another perspective. And he does a great Trump impersonation


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> 'Penny Dreadful: City of Angels' Canceled After One Season at Showtime


Disappointed. I really enjoyed it and was looking forward to another season (and I never watched any of the prior PD's)


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> By "new ones," are you referring to the mid-1990s ones after John Kricfalusi pulled out (and Billy West voiced Ren as well as Stimpy) because of Nickelodeon's interference, or the early-2000s "Adult Party Cartoon" version?


the former, I don't even remember hearing of the latter ones, though I probably have.


----------



## mattack

madscientist said:


> Trevor Noah is no Jon Stewart. But, Jon Stewart is not Trevor Noah either. Trevor is very funny in his own right (he's more of a straight stand-up-style comedian than Jon), does great accents and parodies, and brings a unique (often sharp) outsider's perspective. I don't tend to watch his interviews much and I admit I don't watch him every night, but I have never once felt it was a waste of time to watch his monologue and I always get a good laugh or two.


Skip shows or segments however you like, of course, but IMO, 1.9x QuickMode is good for talk shows/interviews.. I'll sometimes watch the main part of TDS at 1.5x then the interview at 1.9x (instead of skipping it).. some guests I will skip.. but heck, on other late night shows, even guests I like, I watch sped up, and skip entirely lots of guests. I finally started watching my huge backlog of Late Shows, and I'm finally well into the lockdown episodes. Though I skip MANY guests, I watch the first segment & the 2nd segment if it's Meanwhile...

(Just like, even my favorite podcasts, I listen as fast as I can fully understand it.. since I then can enjoy more of them in all..and just like with Tivo and recording shows, I'm subscribed to far more podcasts than I can keep up on.)


----------



## secondclaw

'Altered Carbon' Canceled By Netflix After 2 Seasons


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

secondclaw said:


> 'Altered Carbon' Canceled By Netflix After 2 Seasons


Kind of a bummer, but not really too surprising. The second season didn't seem to attract as much attention as the first, and I suspect it was pretty expensive.


----------



## series5orpremier

Predictably, the scripted-heavy let-it-ride Fall Schedule that CBS bet on has been delayed, so they've updated it with a new schedule of reality shows and "if you havn't seen it it's new to you" shows.

CBS fall schedule has 'Star Trek: Discovery' and a ton of reality TV


----------



## hapster85

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kind of a bummer, but not really too surprising. The second season didn't seem to attract as much attention as the first, and I suspect it was pretty expensive.


I enjoyed the first season (once I wrapped my head around the concept; had to watch the first episode twice), but still haven't gotten around to watching the second yet.


----------



## hapster85

series5orpremier said:


> Predictably, the scripted-heavy let-it-ride Fall Schedule that CBS bet on has been delayed, so they've updated it with a new schedule of reality shows and "if you havn't seen it it's new to you" shows.
> 
> CBS fall schedule has 'Star Trek: Discovery' and a ton of reality TV


Looks like I won't be watching anything on CBS anytime soon. Maybe in the spring?


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## laria

hapster85 said:


> Looks like I won't be watching anything on CBS anytime soon. Maybe in the spring?


I would only be watching The Amazing Race, except that I have never gotten around to signing up for a trial of CBS All Access, so Star Trek: Discovery is new to me.


----------



## gchance

secondclaw said:


> 'Altered Carbon' Canceled By Netflix After 2 Seasons


I still haven't finished Season 2, I think I only watched the first three. I loved the first season, but the second left me pretty flat.


----------



## eddyj

gchance said:


> I still haven't finished Season 2, I think I only watched the first three. I loved the first season, but the second left me pretty flat.


Same for me. I am watching it slowly, but it has not really grabbed me.


----------



## gchance

eddyj said:


> Same for me. I am watching it slowly, but it has not really grabbed me.


I find that if I've lost interest, coming back and continuing a show is just a bore and I may as well not watch at all. Even now when there aren't many new episodes, I find myself thinking hmm, Psych rewatch or Altered Carbon? Psych it is...

I'm not entirely sure why I'm not into Season 2. I guess I'm just not invested in the story continuing with a different actor, even though the actor is doing just fine. And Edgar is a better character in small doses instead of tagging along everywhere.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kind of a bummer, but not really too surprising. The second season didn't seem to attract as much attention as the first, and I suspect it was pretty expensive.


It's a great show for special effects and sound, but the show to me has been mostly boring. The first season was OK, but watched a few episodes of the second season and gave up. I watched for the use of sound (better the first season) and all the "pretty colors".


----------



## hapster85

laria said:


> I would only be watching The Amazing Race, except that I have never gotten around to signing up for a trial of CBS All Access, so Star Trek: Discovery is new to me.


CBS All Access was free for the first months of the pandemic, so I was able to watch Picard and Discovery without subscribing. May TiVo Discovery to watch again. I really enjoyed it, so it would definitely be worth a second look.


----------



## Amnesia

hapster85 said:


> CBS All Access was free for the first months of the pandemic (...) *May TiVo Discovery* to watch again.


Wow---that took me a few minutes to parse that sentence. The first sentence mentioned "months", so at first I thought "May" was referring to the month. Then I thought "TiVo Discovery" might be some new feature...


----------



## laria

hapster85 said:


> CBS All Access was free for the first months of the pandemic, so I was able to watch Picard and Discovery without subscribing. May TiVo Discovery to watch again. I really enjoyed it, so it would definitely be worth a second look.


Yeah back then I just didn't have it in me to concentrate on watching tv or reading or anything, so I played a lot of World of Warcraft.


----------



## PJO1966

Every since heading that Altered Carbon had been cancelled I've been debating about watching season two. I loved season one, but haven't been terribly motivated to watch the second season. It doesn't sound like I'm missing much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

_NOS4A2 _Cancelled after 2 Seasons

Mild bummer. That was an...OK show.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _NOS4A2 _Cancelled after 2 Seasons
> 
> Mild bummer. That was an...OK show.


I enjoyed it, and it was certainly nice having Season 2 premiere when there wasn't a whole lot of new TV out there. And Season 2 had the flashbacks which really helped understanding why this Christmas-obsessed evil guy was evil. It was also nice that the story was wrapped up, I think they saw it coming.


----------



## ncbill

Who doesn't love Zack Q?

Hopefully well on his way to his next project...


----------



## gweempose

PJO1966 said:


> Every since heading that Altered Carbon had been cancelled I've been debating about watching season two. I loved season one, but haven't been terribly motivated to watch the second season. It doesn't sound like I'm missing much.


These are my exact sentiments as well. I loved the first season, but held off watching the second season because nobody really seemed to be all that jazzed about it. Now that the show has been cancelled, I may not even bother.


----------



## robojerk

gchance said:


> I still haven't finished Season 2, I think I only watched the first three. I loved the first season, but the second left me pretty flat.





PJO1966 said:


> Every since heading that Altered Carbon had been cancelled I've been debating about watching season two. I loved season one, but haven't been terribly motivated to watch the second season. It doesn't sound like I'm missing much.





gweempose said:


> These are my exact sentiments as well. I loved the first season, but held off watching the second season because nobody really seemed to be all that jazzed about it. Now that the show has been cancelled, I may not even bother.


S2 Altered Carbon was "okay". I think season 1 was good enough that some of us may have had higher expectations, and S2 came in short of those expectations.
I haven't seen it yet, but some say the animated Altered Carbon movie is pretty good. I'm just repeating what I've heard on Reddit so if anyone else wants to give a review please do so.
Altered Carbon: Resleeved | Netflix Official Site


----------



## zyzzx

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _NOS4A2 _Cancelled after 2 Seasons
> 
> Mild bummer. That was an...OK show.


Bummer, but they ended season 2 at a good spot for it to be finished.


----------



## secondclaw

Tartakovsky's 'Primal' on Adult Swim has been renewed for 2nd season.

Breaking News - "Genndy Tartakovsky's Primal" Saga Continues with 5 All-New Episodes | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## series5orpremier

*Deutschland 89 *(season 3), premier Thursday October 27, 10pm ET, *Sundance
*
I recommend finding and watching *Deutschland 83 *(season 1) and *Deutschland 86 *(season 2), and if you do this might be one of your most anticipated Fall premiers like it is for me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I didn't realize there was a third season of Deutschland coming. Really enjoyed the first two.


----------



## That Don Guy

secondclaw said:


> Tartakovsky's 'Primal' on Adult Swim has been renewed for 2nd season.
> 
> Breaking News - "Genndy Tartakovsky's Primal" Saga Continues with 5 All-New Episodes | TheFutonCritic.com


It may help that the show won three Emmys this year (yes, this year; they're in one of the categories announced in advance), including one for Tartakovsky himself (his fourth, I think). As a bonus, this year, they're actually streaming the "full" Creative Arts Emmys live over five nights (well, four nights streaming, and the fifth on FXX), so you should be able to hear his full acceptance speech sometime during Thursday's broadcast.


----------



## cheesesteak

I thought season 2 of Altered Carbon was pretty good. Maybe not as good as season 1 but definitely good enough not to get canceled. I think Netflix just throws a lot of crap against the wall to see what sticks. A show's quality doesn't seem to matter all that much when it comes to renewals. Or maybe I just still mad at them because of their Marvel series cancellations.


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> I thought season 2 of Altered Carbon was pretty good. Maybe not as good as season 1 but definitely good enough not to get canceled. I think Netflix just throws a lot of crap against the wall to see what sticks. A show's quality doesn't seem to matter all that much when it comes to renewals. Or maybe I just still mad at them because of their Marvel series cancellations.


It's been discussed before, but I think Netflix measurement is based on how many new viewers a show can bring in (or how many will stay). So if a show doesn't get the buzz it needs to bring in more subs, the it's canned. I think the sweet spot for most shows is 2-3 years.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> It's been discussed before, but I think Netflix measurement is based on how many new viewers a show can bring in (or how many will stay). So if a show doesn't get the buzz it needs to bring in more subs, the it's canned. I think the sweet spot for most shows is 2-3 years.


A gallant metric but how can they tell? It's black magic. How about just views? That they can tell.


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> A gallant metric but how can they tell? It's black magic. How about just views? That they can tell.


I haven't signed up in years, but perhaps they can see who has recently signed up and then see if those people watch the show within a certain time frame (say within a week). So they can get some idea what drives people to the show. Or maybe they ask certain questions when you sign up? I've had Netflix before they even had a streaming service, so no idea how it works now.


----------



## MikeMar

Steveknj said:


> I haven't signed up in years, but perhaps they can see who has recently signed up and then see if those people watch the show within a certain time frame (say within a week). So they can get some idea what drives people to the show. Or maybe they ask certain questions when you sign up? I've had Netflix before they even had a streaming service, so no idea how it works now.


Yeah and they know HOW much you watch, so if you barely login and watch stuff and new show comes out and you watch it all quickly, they know that might have kept you or kept you happy for a bit.


----------



## OhFiddle

I would think that there are plenty of other factors aside from viewership. Some shows are just a lot cheaper to make than others. A family drama type show set in present day suburbia has got to be a lot cheaper than a sci-fi show with lots of cgi necessary, or a show with lots of different location shots around the globe, or a period show where they have to procure all the costumes, props, and sets relevant to the era. Also I think a show with larger casts or more well known expensive actors would be a factor as well. Many reality shows have got to be dirt cheap to make, which is why there are so many crappy ones out there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm sure they also use market research.


----------



## Unbeliever

'68 Whiskey' Canceled By Paramount Network After One Season - Deadline

--Carlos V.


----------



## mattack

I didn't realize AP Bio was renewed (for Peacock).. bummer, that's one of the services I don't have and don't want to pay for another (commercial free).. I had thought it was cancelled.. I only saw an ad on TV (a non-skipmode show I guess!)


----------



## Worf

AP Bio got renewed? I didn't know that!

Don't have Peacock and probably can't get it, but hopefully it's carried on regular TV. TV's a mess when you have shows not showing OTA or something and only on streaming.


----------



## DancnDude

Worf said:


> AP Bio got renewed? I didn't know that!
> 
> Don't have Peacock and probably can't get it, but hopefully it's carried on regular TV. TV's a mess when you have shows not showing OTA or something and only on streaming.


Peacock IS a streaming platform (i.e. competitor to Netflix, Hulu, Prime, etc)


----------



## Tony_T

....but still not on Roku (neither is HBO Max)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> AP Bio got renewed? I didn't know that!
> 
> Don't have Peacock and probably can't get it, but hopefully it's carried on regular TV. TV's a mess when you have shows not showing OTA or something and only on streaming.





DancnDude said:


> Peacock IS a streaming platform (i.e. competitor to Netflix, Hulu, Prime, etc)


And it's free if you're willing to watch ads. So as long as you have a streaming device that is capable of accessing Peacock, you can watch it.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> And it's free if you're willing to watch ads. So as long as you have a streaming device that is capable of accessing Peacock, you can watch it.


Looks like only the first episode of the new season is on the free tier. That's how most of the Peacock originals are.


----------



## DevdogAZ

realityboy said:


> Looks like only the first episode of the new season is on the free tier. That's how most of the Peacock originals are.


Oh, I didn't realize they had tiers. I thought they just had free with ads, or pay a subscription to remove ads. Didn't know some of the content was not available to the free people.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh, I didn't realize they had tiers. I thought they just had free with ads, or pay a subscription to remove ads. Didn't know some of the content was not available to the free people.


3 tiers. Free limited content with ads, all content with ads, or no ads.


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> 3 tiers. Free limited content with ads, all content with ads, or no ads.


Didn't know that. Thanks. (I thought it was free with ads, as Peacock"s ad says: "Great entertainment is finally free" - but I guess that's true as AP Bio is certainly _not_ Great entertainment)


----------



## realityboy

Tony_T said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks. (I thought it was free with ads, as Peacock"s ad says: "Great entertainment is finally free" - but I guess that's true as AP Bio is certainly _not_ Great entertainment)


If you have Comcast, they do give you the middle tier free. If not, on the app, the non-free series have a feather in the corner. (I think most of the live stuff is free)


----------



## Craigbob

series5orpremier said:


> Predictably, the scripted-heavy let-it-ride Fall Schedule that CBS bet on has been delayed, so they've updated it with a new schedule of reality shows and "if you havn't seen it it's new to you" shows.
> 
> CBS fall schedule has 'Star Trek: Discovery' and a ton of reality TV


Well nothing on CBS that I'll be watching this fall. I might re-watch Discovery if I get bored.

Looking at the rest of the networks there's not much on them either. NBC only has Manifest & The Blacklist
ABC only has Stumptown



Rob Helmerichs said:


> _NOS4A2 _Cancelled after 2 Seasons
> Mild bummer. That was an...OK show.


Haven't watched this one yet, I have the book on my to read shelf. Guess I'll catch it on demand.



Unbeliever said:


> '68 Whiskey' Canceled By Paramount Network After One Season - Deadline
> --Carlos V.


Damn, I liked this. Gave me a sense of what my son experienced when he was deployed as a Medic to Afghanistan a few years ago.

Looks like it's going to be a lot streaming shows for me this fall.


----------



## Worf

DancnDude said:


> Peacock IS a streaming platform (i.e. competitor to Netflix, Hulu, Prime, etc)


I know. But Peacock is US only, as with most streaming services. It basically means if it doesn't show on TV, it's via magic. (Like Twilight Zone season 2, but I think CBS AA was available).


----------



## Tony_T

Not ending, but....
Anna Faris to Say Good-bye to Mom on CBS After 7 Seasons


----------



## secondclaw

Well, this sucks .... I've been a big fan of the show, though it wasn't as interesting in the later seasons.
Jackson Publick confirms that The Venture Bros. has been canceled


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> Not ending, but....
> Anna Faris to Say Good-bye to Mom on CBS After 7 Seasons


It won't be the same show without her. Does the title even still make sense in her absence? Christy's children had already been ghosted. So without Christy, the whole "mom" dynamic is gone.


----------



## Tony_T

hapster85 said:


> It won't be the same show without her. Does the title even still make sense in her absence? Christy's children had already been ghosted. So without Christy, the whole "mom" dynamic is gone.


It"s Lorre and CBS, 2½ men remained the title when the kid grew up, and even remained the title when he left the show.


----------



## dianebrat

Tony_T said:


> It"s Lorre and CBS, 2½ men remained the title when the kid grew up, and even remained the title when he left the show.


Even more, it carried on with 2 of its 3 original leads gone, so if there's anyone that is familiar with one of the 2 leads leaving, it's Lorre and Co.


----------



## type_g

The Walking Dead to END that is all.


----------



## Goober96

type_g said:


> The Walking Dead to END that is all.


Another spin off coming though, featuring Darryl and Carol.


----------



## type_g

Goober96 said:


> Another spin off coming though, featuring Darryl and Carol.


Can't be any worse than the steaming pile that is The Walking Dead. Darryl is my favorite character so hope they don't fudge it up.


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> It"s Lorre and CBS, 2½ men remained the title when the kid grew up, and even remained the title when he left the show.





dianebrat said:


> Even more, it carried on with 2 of its 3 original leads gone, so if there's anyone that is familiar with one of the 2 leads leaving, it's Lorre and Co.


They managed to wring a few more seasons out of it, but Two and a Half Men was never the same after Charlie left. They could've changed the name and gotten the same result.


----------



## getbak

type_g said:


> The Walking Dead to END that is all.


After producing another 30 episodes to air over the next 2 years. Plus, there's still the unaired season finale for season 10 (which won't be the season finale anymore because they added another 6 episodes to season 10).


----------



## sharkster

type_g said:


> Can't be any worse than the steaming pile that is The Walking Dead. Darryl is my favorite character so hope they don't fudge it up.


Hmm, i might give this one a look-see. I hung with TWD until S09 began and, IIRC, about the second episode in I had had enough of the same stuff over and over and over.

I like Darryl, too, and also Carol. I have no idea what has happened throughout S09 and then S10, but I don't even care.


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> The Walking Dead to END that is all.


I didn't even realize that was still on.


----------



## Win Joy Jr

Regarding Anna Faris’s departure from Mom, I have a sneaking suspicion that it was a combination of a reduced role for her character, and that the producers wanted to reduce her fee as well. I had not seen if she had a contract extension past Season 7. What is surprising is that it was only announced now. While they may not begin filming yet, the writers room has to have been up virtually for the past month or 2. So they are either having to retool or this has been in the works for a while.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Steveknj said:


> I didn't even realize that was still on.


I can't really remember when I stopped watching, or why, but for what used to be a show I would watch effectively live it certainly fell way off my radar.


----------



## sharkster

I wonder, since the last season or two, how much viewership went down for TWD. I figured I was the only one, as I seem to have a new tendency to get bored with repetition and just couldn't watch another minute. But, since last year, I've really read a lot more people who quit this previously super popular show.


----------



## jr461

type_g said:


> Can't be any worse than the steaming pile that is The Walking Dead. Darryl is my favorite character so hope they don't fudge it up.


Carol is my least favorite character (didn't used to be) and the scenes with just the two of them are unwatchable and FF'd.

I have stuck with TWD as something when there's nothing else on but will not watch any other iteration, sequel, prequel or any other "quel" of it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jr461 said:


> Carol is my least favorite character (didn't used to be) and the scenes with just the two of them are unwatchable and FF'd.


Carol has been a couple of my favorite characters.

And several of my least favorite.


----------



## dianebrat

Win Joy Jr said:


> Regarding Anna Faris's departure from Mom, I have a sneaking suspicion that it was a combination of a reduced role for her character, and that the producers wanted to reduce her fee as well. I had not seen if she had a contract extension past Season 7. What is surprising is that it was only announced now. While they may not begin filming yet, the writers room has to have been up virtually for the past month or 2. So they are either having to retool or this has been in the works for a while.


It's widely reported that this was the middle of a 2-year contract for her, she's leaving it 1 year early, or has been asked to leave.


----------



## Tony_T

Stopped watching TWD a few seasons ago. 
Stopped liking Carol when she killed the kid.


----------



## TonyD79

dianebrat said:


> It's widely reported that this was the middle of a 2-year contract for her, she's leaving it 1 year early, or has been asked to leave.


Same contract for Allison Janney. And it has been in the works for quite some time.


----------



## ufo4sale

Tony_T said:


> Stopped watching TWD a few seasons ago.
> Stopped liking Carol when she killed the kid.


Which one were you referring to?


----------



## Tony_T

ufo4sale said:


> Which one were you referring to?


The Grove (The Walking Dead) - Wikipedia


----------



## Anubys

My daughter finally agreed to watch Firefly. Now she's furious with Fox for cancelling it


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> If you have Comcast, they do give you the middle tier free. If not, on the app, the non-free series have a feather in the corner. (I think most of the live stuff is free)


I don't have a comcast cable box.. I just went to peacock.com.. isn't there some way to log in with my xfinity credentials?
(and then hopefully use it on appletv?)

I don't want ads, but still would sign up for it if it's "free/included"..

googled better, and found it:
Xfinity Customers Get Peacock Premium | Peacock


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> I don't have a comcast cable box.. I just went to peacock.com.. isn't there some way to log in with my xfinity credentials?
> (and then hopefully use it on appletv?)
> 
> I don't want ads, but still would sign up for it if it's "free/included"..
> 
> googled better, and found it:
> Xfinity Customers Get Peacock Premium | Peacock


The Apple TV process works similarly to the HBO one... you tell it that you belong to Comcast, there's a code on the screen that you enter into a website, etc.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> The Apple TV process works similarly to the HBO one... you tell it that you belong to Comcast, there's a code on the screen that you enter into a website, etc.


Most services work like that. You either put in your email credentials or use the code on the TV at a website, then they usually ask you to login with your provider's credentials (Comcast DirecTV or whatever).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> Most services work like that. You either put in your email credentials or use the code on the TV at a website, then they usually ask you to login with your provider's credentials (Comcast DirecTV or whatever).


when you choose the $4.99 mid-tier premium option on peacock, there's a notice at the top that it's included at no additional charge with certain providers, and a special link for comcast at the bottom to associate your comcast log in with your peacock log in (we'll see how long it works!).


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> I wonder, since the last season or two, how much viewership went down for TWD. I figured I was the only one, as I seem to have a new tendency to get bored with repetition and just couldn't watch another minute. But, since last year, I've really read a lot more people who quit this previously super popular show.


I doubt they'd be scheduling it to end if it were even remotely as popular as it once was. I think the ratings have fallen pretty sharply.

This chart claims to reflect the ratings of each episode, but only goes through Season 9. I'm guessing S10 was even lower:


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> I doubt they'd be scheduling it to end if it were even remotely as popular as it once was. I think the ratings have fallen pretty sharply.
> 
> This chart claims to reflect the ratings of each episode, but only goes through Season 9. I'm guessing S10 was even lower:


Oh wow, thanks for that info! IIRC, I left at S09, E02 (either E01 or 2). That's quite a reduction in viewership! Guess I wasn't the only one.


----------



## mattack

laria said:


> The Apple TV process works similarly to the HBO one... you tell it that you belong to Comcast, there's a code on the screen that you enter into a website, etc.


yeah but like I said, it DIDN'T immediately recognize/ask me if I was a comcast customer. I had to go to that subpage.
MAYBE if I put in the comcast email address when first signing up, it would have then realized.


----------



## mattack

Worf said:


> AP Bio got renewed? I didn't know that!


OK, just checked. It's "only" 8 episodes, but they're all available now. I see that you can get a 7 day free trial of the commercial free version.. heh... so some eon I'll probably do that, binge all of these episodes. (I already pay for other commercial free streaming and TiVo way more than I can watch.). Though I might watch ONE ep with commercials to see how intolerable they are.
(I play Words with Friends, it has ads.. and at least with the volume turned off, it's tolerable most of the time.)

oh yeah, I realize streaming doesn't have to be a specific length.. but the 8 eps are listed as IIRC 21, 22, 23, and 25 minutes long variously (the last one the only 25 minute one).


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> yeah but like I said, it DIDN'T immediately recognize/ask me if I was a comcast customer. I had to go to that subpage.
> MAYBE if I put in the comcast email address when first signing up, it would have then realized.


I don't believe I ever signed up for anything. I just downloaded the Peacock app onto the Apple TV and went directly to activating. I can't recall if it ever asked me for a login when activating, but if it did, my email that my Comcast account uses is not a Comcast email.


----------



## LlamaLarry

sharkster said:


> Oh wow, thanks for that info! IIRC, I left at S09, E02 (either E01 or 2). That's quite a reduction in viewership! Guess I wasn't the only one.


I read some episode synopsis and that is exactly where I ejected as well (E02). Weird.


----------



## jlb

Anubys said:


> My daughter finally agreed to watch Firefly. Now she's furious with Fox for cancelling it


Burn in Hell Fox!


----------



## pkscout

LlamaLarry said:


> I read some episode synopsis and that is exactly where I ejected as well (E02). Weird.


We still have all of season 9 and season 10 sitting on the DVR. Usually when a series announces it's ending, that's when we decide to go ahead and hump through to the end. Given there are like 5 spin-offs and apparently movies in the works, I don't see much chance in them resolving things in the series finale (even money they just kill of everyone who doesn't have a deal for a spin off). So we're seriously considering just stopping. The season 8 ending was actually not a horrible place to stop.


----------



## DevdogAZ

pkscout said:


> We still have all of season 9 and season 10 sitting on the DVR. Usually when a series announces it's ending, that's when we decide to go ahead and hump through to the end. Given there are like 5 spin-offs and apparently movies in the works, I don't see much chance in them resolving things in the series finale (even money they just kill of everyone who doesn't have a deal for a spin off). So we're seriously considering just stopping. The season 8 ending was actually not a horrible place to stop.


I was very burned out on TWD after the Saviors seasons, but the last couple seasons have been better. If you have watched through S8, I would recommend continuing.


----------



## Beryl

DevdogAZ said:


> I was very burned out on TWD after the Saviors seasons, but the last couple seasons have been better. If you have watched through S8, I would recommend continuing.


One season with the Saviors would have been enough, imo. It was really torture-porn. I agree that it improved greatly.


----------



## sharkster

LlamaLarry said:


> I read some episode synopsis and that is exactly where I ejected as well (E02). Weird.


Yeah, what I'm recalling is that I watched S09, E01 and was about checked out but decided to go ahead and let E02 record. I began watching that episode and don't recall how far I got but I knew I was totally out. I struggle to deal with something that is just so repetitive. It's find or create a new community. Everything is good, all things considered. Then a bad guy, or bad guys, come along and by the end of the season that community is destroyed. People spread out and some dead. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## stellie93

S9 of Walking Dead did have a twist--it just moves too slow. Still I enjoyed it. Of course a lot of the original stars are gone.....


----------



## DevdogAZ

stellie93 said:


> S9 of Walking Dead did have a twist--it just moves too slow. Still I enjoyed it. *Of course a lot of the original stars are gone..... *


That's actually one of the best parts of the more recent seasons. I was so tired of Rick.


----------



## Allanon

Raised By Wolves has been renewed:

'Raised By Wolves' Renewed For Season 2 By HBO Max - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## terpfan1980

'Stumptown' Canceled: No Season 2 Of Cobie Smulders Series - Deadline

*'Stumptown' Canceled: ABC Not Proceeding With Season 2; Cobie Smulders Series May Be Shopped Elsewhere*


----------



## lambertman

'Harley Quinn' Renewed for Season 3 at HBO Max - Variety


----------



## indyrobb

The Dark Crystal won't be getting a 2nd season.

Deadline: 'The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance' Canceled After One Season By Netflix.
'The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance' Canceled After One Season By Netflix - Deadline


----------



## KungFuCow

Supergirl ending after season 6.

'Supergirl' To End With Upcoming Sixth Season On the CW - Deadline

Bummer.. I liked that show even tho it became super SJW.


----------



## MikeMar

indyrobb said:


> The Dark Crystal won't be getting a 2nd season.
> 
> Deadline: 'The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance' Canceled After One Season By Netflix.
> 'The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance' Canceled After One Season By Netflix - Deadline


I enjoyed it but it was weird enough and was kinda slow that I'm not surprised


----------



## tward_biteme1

Paramount Network has canceled all of its unscripted programming as it shifts formats and rebrands as Paramount Movie Network. However, *Bar Rescue* and *Lip Sync Battle* will likely continue on a different (tbd) network. *Yellowstone* will also continue to air on the new network, though it will likely be the only series to do so, and will likely air in a more compact "event series" format going forward.


----------



## Steveknj

tward_biteme1 said:


> Paramount Network has canceled all of its unscripted programming as it shifts formats and rebrands as Paramount Movie Network. However, *Bar Rescue* and *Lip Sync Battle* will likely continue on a different (tbd) network. *Yellowstone* will also continue to air on the new network, though it will likely be the only series to do so, and will likely air in a more compact "event series" format going forward.


I wish other networks, who change focus would undergo name changes. Travel Channel hasn't had travel relateted content for at least a year. The channel needs to change it's name to reflect the para-normal content they have now. BBC-America only has occasional British related content, but mostly has the same collection of old Hollywood movies that other channels have, most not even remotely related to anything British.

To be honest, I think there are too many channels with the same tired old content that it might be time to consolidate rather than have any new channels.


----------



## Johncv

KungFuCow said:


> Supergirl ending after season 6.
> 
> 'Supergirl' To End With Upcoming Sixth Season On the CW - Deadline
> 
> Bummer.. I liked that show even tho it became super SJW.


SJW?  So we can no longer call it the Arrowvise  I guess this mean Riverdale is next on the chopping block.


----------



## DVR_Dave

tward_biteme1 said:


> Paramount Network has canceled all of its unscripted programming as it shifts formats and rebrands as Paramount Movie Network. However, *Bar Rescue* and *Lip Sync Battle* will likely continue on a different (tbd) network. *Yellowstone* will also continue to air on the new network, though it will likely be the only series to do so, and will likely air in a more compact "event series" format going forward.


More info: Paramount Network Rebrands, Doubles Down on Movies and Minis - Variety


----------



## hapster85

terpfan1980 said:


> 'Stumptown' Canceled: No Season 2 Of Cobie Smulders Series - Deadline
> 
> *'Stumptown' Canceled: ABC Not Proceeding With Season 2; Cobie Smulders Series May Be Shopped Elsewhere*


Ugh ... Was really looking forward to another season. Hopefully they find a new home for it, but I'd imagine Covid delays making that problematic for the same reasons ABC backed out.


----------



## KungFuCow

Johncv said:


> SJW?  So we can no longer call it the Arrowvise  I guess this mean Riverdale is next on the chopping block.


You don't think that show went full on SJW? I mean, don't get me wrong, I still watched it but I didn't like having all the woke-ness shoved down my throat.

Im probably outside their target demographic so I probably view it a little different than most.


----------



## ncbill

IMHO Riverdale should go even darker with a new plot line like "Afterlife with Archie"


----------



## Johncv

KungFuCow said:


> You don't think that show went full on SJW? I mean, don't get me wrong, I still watched it but I didn't like having all the woke-ness shoved down my throat.
> 
> Im probably outside their target demographic so I probably view it a little different than most.


I still do not know what you mean by "SWJ"?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Social Justice Warrior.

A phrase beloved by people who think that fighting for social justice is a bad thing.


----------



## Johncv

ncbill said:


> IMHO Riverdale should go even darker with a new plot line like "Afterlife with Archie"


With you on that. Love to see Riverdale done by HBO or Cinemax, or Netflix.


----------



## Johncv

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Social Justice Warrior.
> 
> A phrase beloved by people who think that fighting for social justice is a bad thing.


Thank's Rob got it now.


----------



## astrohip

Show Update: The Hollywood Reporter has breaking news...

'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests | Hollywood Reporter
*'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests*
Oct. 3: Chris Rock, Megan Thee Stallion
Oct. 10: To be announced
Oct. 17: TBA
Oct. 24: TBA
Oct. 31: TBA

Wow THR, thanks for the news


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Show Update: The Hollywood Reporter has breaking news...
> 
> 'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests | Hollywood Reporter
> *'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests*
> Oct. 3: Chris Rock, Megan Thee Stallion
> Oct. 10: To be announced
> Oct. 17: TBA
> Oct. 24: TBA
> Oct. 31: TBA
> 
> Wow THR, thanks for the news


Another sign that I'm getting old. I have now only heard of about half the musical guests. I have NO idea who that is.


----------



## Craigbob

astrohip said:


> Show Update: The Hollywood Reporter has breaking news...
> 
> 'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests | Hollywood Reporter
> *'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests*
> Oct. 3: Chris Rock, Megan Thee Stallion
> Oct. 10: To be announced
> Oct. 17: TBA
> Oct. 24: TBA
> Oct. 31: TBA
> 
> Wow THR, thanks for the news


Damn, is TBA the Host or the Musical guest for three weeks straight?


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Another sign that I'm getting old. I have now only heard of about half the musical guests. I have NO idea who that is.


Megan Thee Stallion is fairly well known these days, unless you're old . She's also from Houston, which helps for me.

Also well known for "WAP". Do *not* look it up.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Megan Thee Stallion is fairly well known these days, unless you're old . She's also from Houston, which helps for me.
> 
> Also well known for "WAP". Do *not* look it up.


I think I've heard bits and pieces of that song (and yeah, not going to). I guess she's not doing that one on SNL. But yeah, I'm old  I'm sure if I asked my parents if they heard of Bruce Springsteen in 1975, they'd go huh?


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> I think I've heard bits and pieces of that song (and yeah, not going to). I guess she's not doing that one on SNL. But yeah, I'm old  I'm sure if I asked my parents if they heard of Bruce Springsteen in 1975, they'd go huh?


Back in the day, SNL was playing the hip artists and in my case (being very young at the time), I learned of the artists FROM SNL.

Go back in time... learn about the new artists from the show once again. I've discovered quite a few newer artists that I had only heard the name of or not at all, that to my surprise I really liked. Combat age!


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> Back in the day, SNL was playing the hip artists and in my case (being very young at the time), I learned of the artists FROM SNL.
> 
> Go back in time... learn about the new artists from the show once again. I've discovered quite a few newer artists that I had only heard the name of or not at all, that to my surprise I really liked. Combat age!


There's some truth to this. Though I've also found new artist that I've turned off pretty quickly too and wondered what the appeal is. There was one band they played last year that sounded a lot like Led Zeppelin that I really liked. Greta Van Fleet
(Interestingly ranked as the worst act on SNL last season!
'SNL' Musical Guests, Ranked From No. 1 To Greta Van Fleet)

As music styles move away from my tastes, it's much harder to sit and watch many of these artists. Out of 21 acts last season, I never heard of 10 of them.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Show Update: The Hollywood Reporter has breaking news...
> 
> 'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests | Hollywood Reporter
> *'Saturday Night Live': All the Season 46 Hosts and Musical Guests*
> Oct. 3: Chris Rock, Megan Thee Stallion
> Oct. 10: To be announced
> Oct. 17: TBA
> Oct. 24: TBA
> Oct. 31: TBA
> 
> Wow THR, thanks for the news


well, at least "tba" matches the tivo guide... 

seriously - snl is "tba" in my guide for 10/3 - no joking...


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Another sign that I'm getting old. I have now only heard of about half the musical guests. I have NO idea who that is.


They're just piling on you at this point... 
*

Megan Thee Stallion named one of Time's most influential people in the world*
It's a hot girl 2020. Houston rapper Megan Thee Stallion has been named one of Time magazine's 100 most influential people in the world. And she's on the cover.


----------



## Howie

Me too. I never heard of Megan Thee Stallion until reading the name in this thread. SNL is past my bedtime, and I can't figure out how to program that infernal VCR.


----------



## dswallow

I don't recognize what they call comedy on SNL these days (well, pretty much post-original-cast - Chevy Chase, Gilda Radner, Dan Ackroyd, et. al) so nothing else really makes any difference.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> There's some truth to this. Though I've also found new artist that I've turned off pretty quickly too and wondered what the appeal is. There was one band they played last year that sounded a lot like Led Zeppelin that I really liked. Greta Van Fleet
> (Interestingly ranked as the worst act on SNL last season!
> 'SNL' Musical Guests, Ranked From No. 1 To Greta Van Fleet)
> 
> As music styles move away from my tastes, it's much harder to sit and watch many of these artists. Out of 21 acts last season, I never heard of 10 of them.


Greta Van Fleet is amazing! They're bringing actual rock music performed with rock instruments back to the fore, and while they sound cloneish now, they won't be for long. Their SNL performance was bad due to a plethora of reasons not their own. It should also be noted that unlike many artists they were most certainly playing live.

You are being redirected...

At any rate, you take the good with the bad. SNL is one of the few rarities today that has actual love music on TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

dswallow said:


> I don't recognize what they call comedy on SNL these days (well, pretty much post-original-cast - Chevy Chase, Gilda Radner, Dan Ackroyd, et. al) so nothing else really makes any difference.


Wow. I've heard so many people say that but if I go back and watch those shows, they weren't that funny. They were different. They were counterculture. They were drug addled. But I think the show is funnier the last ten years.


----------



## Amnesia

Well, we'll soon be able to see for ourselves, as all 45 seasons of _SNL_ will soon be available on Peacock TV...


----------



## Steveknj

TonyD79 said:


> Wow. I've heard so many people say that but if I go back and watch those shows, they weren't that funny. They were different. They were counterculture. They were drug addled. But I think the show is funnier the last ten years.


While I love the original cast and they are still my favorite for being, funny, but also groundbreaking for the type of comedy they could bring to TV, there were others I have liked and some casts I haven't. For awhile I kind of stopped watching (from like the last 1990s to around 2010). Yeah those were the Tina Fey, Will Farrell, years, and really only have started watching consistently again over the last few years, mostly to see the political bits. But there have been great acts throughout. Eddie Muprhy, Billy Crystal, Martin Short, Dan Carvey, are some that I've liked in the past, I like Kate McKinnon, Cecily Strong, Aidy Bryant and a couple of others.


----------



## Goober96

Steveknj said:


> While I love the original cast and they are still my favorite for being, funny, but also groundbreaking for the type of comedy they could bring to TV, there were others I have liked and some casts I haven't. For awhile I kind of stopped watching (from like the last 1990s to around 2010). Yeah those were the Tina Fey, Will Farrell, years, and really only have started watching consistently again over the last few years, mostly to see the political bits. But there have been great acts throughout. Eddie Muprhy, Billy Crystal, Martin Short, Dan Carvey, are some that I've liked in the past, I like Kate McKinnon, Cecily Strong, Aidy Bryant and a couple of others.


You skipped some of the best years. You can't talk about great acts on SNL and not mention Sandler, Farley, Meadows, and Hartman.


----------



## Steveknj

Goober96 said:


> You skipped some of the best years. You can't talk about great acts on SNL and not mention Sandler, Farley, Meadows, and Hartman.


Those were the years I only watched occasionally. Life got in the way mostly. I liked Hartman, Sandler had a few funny bits, never really got Farley, but lots of people love him, so tastes. Tim Meadows? The guy on Schooled? It's amazing how none of the black artists outside of Murphy really made it big. Maya Rudolph is probably the closest to making it big after Eddie.


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> Those were the years I only watched occasionally. Life got in the way mostly. I liked Hartman, Sandler had a few funny bits, never really got Farley, but lots of people love him, so tastes. Tim Meadows? The guy on Schooled? It's amazing how none of the black artists outside of Murphy really made it big. Maya Rudolph is probably the closest to making it big after Eddie.


Chris Rock did ok.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> Chris Rock did ok.


I stand corrected. That's two.


----------



## laria

Not as big as Chris Rock, but Tracy Morgan and Leslie Jones have done ok. Garrett Morris has a lot of credits, too.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> Not as big as Chris Rock, but Tracy Morgan and Leslie Jones have done ok. Garrett Morris has a lot of credits, too.


Neither are the mega stars that Eddie Murphy is, and Chris Rock was for awhile. Tracy might be closest. Leslie Jones, I supposed hoped to be but is now hosting game shows and taking supporting roles in movies and TV. Not quite big stars. Tracy at least has his own TV show (and a really good one at that).


----------



## lambertman

After watching the original cast's Best-Of shows on Nick at Nite, I started watching the new shows regularly at season 14 (third season for Carvey/Hartman/Hooks/Nealon and fourth for Dunn/Lovitz/Miller; Mike Myers joined midseason). That cast was naturally my favorite but there have always been some greats (Hammond, Poehler, Maya, Hader) and some "get off my screen"s.

The original cast does benefit _a bit_ from rose-colored and pot-smoke-covered glasses. They hit a lot of highs, but more lows than they get blamed for - especially after Dan and John split and took the life out of the room with them. And Chevy's always been a scene-chewing a-hole. But, there are very few human beings I have ever loved more than Gilda, and the show being able to pull Steve Martin out of its back pocket a couple times a year is a luxury immeasurable.

The current cast is likable for me (except Kyle), so I am more forgiving of ideas that don't quite work out (except Kyle's). Kenan is a rock, Cecily, Kate and Aidy are great, Heidi is almost at that level, Beck and Mikey are solid, and Chloe, Ego and Bowen show promise. Colin and Che work as a WU pairing for me. A little Pete goes a looong way. Kyle sucks. 

Looking forward to to having the chance to catch up on the early '80s stuff I haven't yet seen on Peacock, for better, worse, and much worse.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Neither are the mega stars that Eddie Murphy is, and Chris Rock was for awhile. Tracy might be closest. Leslie Jones, I supposed hoped to be but is now hosting game shows and taking supporting roles in movies and TV. Not quite big stars. Tracy at least has his own TV show (and a really good one at that).


Leslie Jones is more a PERSONALITY, which is why she's doing so well with game shows. Expect to see a talk show in the near future from her. If you saw her videos watching Game of Thrones, you can tell she was born for that sort of thing.

On the other "minor" stars of SNL, even the ones people don't know by name or even recognize from the show end up with great careers over the long haul. I'm not sure what happened in Joe Piscopo's case. You're also unaware of a LOT of them simply because you haven't watched. Will Forte, Jason Sudeikis, Bill Heder, Kristen Wiig, Andy Samberg.

On black cast members, Kenan Thompson has become the Phil Hartman of recent years, and one would hope he'll continue long after he leaves the show. That said, he probably won't and will be there forever.  I'm surprised Kate McKinnon is still there as well.


----------



## Amnesia

Steveknj said:


> Neither are the mega stars that Eddie Murphy is, and Chris Rock was for awhile.


Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## Jed1

laria said:


> Not as big as Chris Rock, but Tracy Morgan and Leslie Jones have done ok. Garrett Morris has a lot of credits, too.


My favorite Tracy Morgan skit.
https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/uncle-jemimas-pure-mash-liquor/n11301


----------



## ncbill

Steveknj said:


> Those were the years I only watched occasionally. Life got in the way mostly. I liked Hartman, Sandler had a few funny bits, never really got Farley, but lots of people love him, so tastes. Tim Meadows? The guy on Schooled? It's amazing how none of the black artists outside of Murphy really made it big. Maya Rudolph is probably the closest to making it big after Eddie.


I'm sure Sandler has beat out all the other alumni, maybe combined, in dollar terms.


----------



## gchance

ncbill said:


> I'm sure Sandler has beat out all the other alumni, maybe combined, in dollar terms.


From 2014: Eddie Murphy, Dan Aykroyd Top 'SNLs' Biggest Box Office Earners

"Out of all the comedy icons who launched their careers on _Saturday Night Live_, none have contributed more to the North American box office than Eddie Murphy, who helped rake in $5.79 billion with his 38 films. In a new infographic, _Businessweek _uses data from Rentrak to calculate the top 25 _SNL _veterans based on the gross revenue of their filmography. Dan Aykroyd came in at the Number Two spot ($4.26 billion), with Robert Downey Jr. rounding out the top three ($3.9 billion)."


----------



## Amnesia

I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


----------



## Goober96

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


I didn't either but his IMDB page says 16 episodes in season 11. Interesting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


Yeah, he was part of a massive revamp in 1985 that almost got the show cancelled. Randy Quaid, Damon Wayans, Joan Cusack, and Anthony Michael Hall were other victims of that season. When Rolling Stone ranked every cast member in SNL history, Downey came last.


> Robert Downey Jr. is a comic genius. Making him unfunny stands as _SNL'_s most towering achievement in terms of sucking. How do you **** up a sure thing like Downey? He's funny in anything. I mean, dude was funny in _Weird Science._ He was funny in _Johnny Be Good. _He was funny in _Iron Man._ But he met his Kryptonite, and it was _SNL,_ where he spent the 1985-1986 season sucking up a storm. His greatest hit? A fart-noise debate with Anthony Michael Hall. In a perverse way, the Downey Fail sums up everything that makes _SNL_ great. There _are_ no sure things. No rules. No do-overs. No safety net - when you flop on _SNL,_ you flop big. And that's the way it should be. The cameras roll at 11:30, ready or not. Live from New York - it's _Saturday Night._


----------



## TonyD79

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


Yeah but hard to include him in the conversation of how alum have done since his career isn't based on SNL.


----------



## Tony_T

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


I never realized he was a comic genius


----------



## Jed1

Another funny SNL skit with Nealon, Miller, Carvey, and Dunn.
https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/nude-beach/2723475


----------



## dswallow

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av1920671/

Flashback: Robert Downey Jr. Bombs as an 'SNL' Cast Member


----------



## gchance

Amnesia said:


> I never realized that Robert Downey Jr was on _SNL_...





dswallow said:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av1920671/
> 
> Flashback: Robert Downey Jr. Bombs as an 'SNL' Cast Member


He was part of the ill-fated 1985 season, when they decided that up-and-coming talent wasn't working so they would hire established people. This was the same season as Anthony Michael Hall, and to me the biggest problem that season had was they hired ACTORS rather than writer/comedians. And failed miserably.

Interestingly enough, both were in Weird Science that same year and did great, because... ACTING!


----------



## mattack

dswallow said:


> I don't recognize what they call comedy on SNL these days (well, pretty much post-original-cast - Chevy Chase, Gilda Radner, Dan Ackroyd, et. al) so nothing else really makes any difference.


Watch ENTIRE episodes of the original. It has ALWAYS been a combination of funny and not funny.


----------



## mattack

astrohip said:


> They're just piling on you at this point...
> *
> 
> Megan Thee Stallion named one of Time's most influential people in the world*
> It's a hot girl 2020. Houston rapper Megan Thee Stallion has been named one of Time magazine's 100 most influential people in the world. And she's on the cover.


oh rapper, so now I know I can FF through the "musical" segment. (I still 'keep' some musical performances off of talk shows & SNL.. though I've never actually bothered putting the audio on my phone.)


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> oh rapper, so now I know I can FF through the "musical" segment. (I still 'keep' some musical performances off of talk shows & SNL.. though I've never actually bothered putting the audio on my phone.)


I suggest watching them anyway. Once in a while you might find one you like.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> I suggest watching them anyway. Once in a while you might find one you like.


If it's a rapper, I will pass. I've watched some more acts, and sometimes the performance is worth watching, even if I don't like the song. And sometimes you get a Sinead O'Conner or Elvis Costello moment.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> If it's a rapper, I will pass. I've watched some more acts, and sometimes the performance is worth watching, even if I don't like the song. And sometimes you get a Sinead O'Conner or Elvis Costello moment.


Hip hop & rap are like any other genre, there are really good artists, and there are real stinkers. YMMV on the ratio, but ultimately you can really tell who has it and who doesn't. For example, I don't much like Pitbull, but I can see his talent and why he's so popular. He's not for me, but I did give him a chance.


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> Watch ENTIRE episodes of the original. It has ALWAYS been a combination of funny and not funny.


An unfunny skit from a funny person is fine.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> Hip hop & rap are like any other genre, there are really good artists, and there are real stinkers. YMMV on the ratio, but ultimately you can really tell who has it and who doesn't. For example, I don't much like Pitbull, but I can see his talent and why he's so popular. He's not for me, but I did give him a chance.


I'm sure there are rappers who are very talented, I just don't like the genre, and it is really the one music I won't listen to, the beat, the language, the stage movements, all just annoy me, and I can't listen to it. It's a personal preference. There are bands in all genres that I don't like (Rush for example, I know is very talented, but there's something about them that just gets on my nerves), but rap/hip hop is the only complete genre I can't listen to.

Now, I will preface this with the fact that there are some songs which are technically rap, but have actual singing, melodies and music playing behind it. I can take a little of that.


----------



## dswallow

To my ears, rap is not music. And a movie featuring rap as a major focus in its soundtrack cannot be watched, either. Keep in mind something like opera music would also be a red flag for a movie.


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:


> To my ears, rap is not music. And a movie featuring rap as a major focus in its soundtrack cannot be watched, either. Keep in mind something like opera music would also be a red flag for a movie.


I'm with you on rap. To me it's poetry to a beat. Opera, while not a fan is definitely music and can take it in small doses 

But we all have our own tastes. I'd never belittle anyone who likes that music, and I'm sure people listen to what I like and think it's noise too.


----------



## MikeMar

All this talk reminds me, I've been meaning to rewatch Hustle & Flow, AWESOME movie. And that song has been kinda stuck in my head for years (mainly the hook)

NSFW Language


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> To my ears, rap is not music. And a movie featuring rap as a major focus in its soundtrack cannot be watched, either. Keep in mind something like opera music would also be a red flag for a movie.


That's how I feel about country.


----------



## dswallow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's how I feel about country.


Play it backwards.


----------



## Howie

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's how I feel about country.


You must never have heard "I'm At Home Getting Hammered While She's Out Getting Nailed." That one will win you over for sure.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> Now, I will preface this with the fact that there are some songs which are technically rap, but have actual singing, melodies and music playing behind it. I can take a little of that.


That's what I'm not sure about.. is "Get this party started" by Pink rap? If so, then I guess I like a rap song.

There's also a bunch of Sinead O'Connor songs from the late 80s that have "rap beats", but have actual singing/music (I know some people don't like her singing, but _to me_ it's not noise like Bjork or Yoko Ono).


----------



## NorthAlabama

don't forget this 1981 rap classic:


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> don't forget this 1981 rap classic:


Considering she's actually singing through most of the song and not rapping, it's a new wave song with a rap portion. There's lots of songs like that.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> That's what I'm not sure about.. is "Get this party started" by Pink rap?


No.



> _noise like Bjork_


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Considering she's actually singing through most of the song and not rapping, it's a new wave song with a rap portion. There's lots of songs like that.


Debbie Harry was one of the instrumental figures in rap & hip-hop being accepted by people outside their genres, and helping them grow to what they've become today. In addition to Rapture, and shouting out several of them (Fab Five Freddy in particular), when Blondie hosted SNL she was able to have "special guests" and brought on a couple of rappers.

Funky 4+1 was the first rap group to appear on national television

But as mentioned earlier, the lines become blurred because as it's become more popular, other bands outside of rap incorporated rap into their music. It should also be said that the #1 genre today isn't rock, it's hip hop. I realize this doesn't affect your dislike of it at all, but it does demand some respect considering it's a fairly new format in the grand scheme of things.

Hip-Hop Deemed Most Popular Genre of 2020


----------



## HarleyRandom

dswallow said:


> To my ears, rap is not music. And a movie featuring rap as a major focus in its soundtrack cannot be watched, either. Keep in mind something like opera music would also be a red flag for a movie.


I agree but I could probably stand the movie if it was good. I don't enjoy opera as a rule but again, it might not keep me from watching the movie.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's how I feel about country.


Some country is good.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> Debbie Harry was one of the instrumental figures in rap & hip-hop being accepted by people outside their genres, and helping them grow to what they've become today. In addition to Rapture, and shouting out several of them (Fab Five Freddy in particular), when Blondie hosted SNL she was able to have "special guests" and brought on a couple of rappers.
> 
> Funky 4+1 was the first rap group to appear on national television
> 
> But as mentioned earlier, the lines become blurred because as it's become more popular, other bands outside of rap incorporated rap into their music. It should also be said that the #1 genre today isn't rock, it's hip hop. I realize this doesn't affect your dislike of it at all, but it does demand some respect considering it's a fairly new format in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Hip-Hop Deemed Most Popular Genre of 2020


Rapture is about half rap and half not rap. Like I said, I like the song, but it's not a full on rap song. It's not Kanye or JayZ or anything like that. It's a song that is sung as much as it's rapped.

I never said it wasn't popular, nor do I think anyone who likes it is terrible. It's not my taste, and it grates on me. When I was a kid, rock music was most popular, and my parents didn't like it either, and went on listening to Big Band and Standards. Everyone's taste is different. Some people LOVE opera, some people can't stand it. We all have different tastes. No need to give me a history lesson, I'm well aware of Blondie and their contribution to music. I know the song Rapture well, and I have the album that its on. But it's like calling Blondie a Reggae group just because they did a Reggae song (The Tide is High). They are a rock (more literally a Punk/New Wave) band that did a rap and reggae song. Springsteen recently has done folk and country. It's crossover music.


----------



## wprager

I'm confused. Is rap and/or country being cancelled, renewed or ending?


----------



## Steveknj

wprager said:


> I'm confused. Is rap and/or country being cancelled, renewed or ending?


All three


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> No need to give me a history lesson, I'm well aware of Blondie and their contribution to music. I know the song Rapture well, and I have the album that its on. But it's like calling Blondie a Reggae group just because they did a Reggae song (The Tide is High). They are a rock (more literally a Punk/New Wave) band that did a rap and reggae song. Springsteen recently has done folk and country. It's crossover music.


And they're not a disco band. I wasn't aware "Heart of Glass" was disco.

Yeah, I need to find something besides radio for my car. I have to change stations often.


----------



## HarleyRandom

wprager said:


> I'm confused. Is rap and/or country being cancelled, renewed or ending?


Rap needs to be cancelled and so does what is being called country.


----------



## Tony_T

_This ain't no party this, this ain't no disco, this ain't no fooling around. _


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> And they're not a disco band. I wasn't aware "Heart of Glass" was disco.
> 
> Yeah, I need to find something besides radio for my car. I have to change stations often.


A lot of the late 1970s early 1980s new wave bands made music to dance to. Not exactly disco, but definitely dancing music. My wife and I used to go dance and at a club that would play a lot of that type of music during that time. Heart of Glass definitely had a "disco" version. As did the Stones "Miss You"


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> Rap needs to be cancelled and so does what is being called country.


I don't think so. Lots of people love both. I just choose to not listen to it. Should the music you listen to be cancelled if for example I don't like it?


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> And they're not a disco band. I wasn't aware "Heart of Glass" was disco.
> 
> Yeah, I need to find something besides radio for my car. I have to change stations often.


It's got some disco qualities, and when it came out all my friends thought it was. Of course it isn't, but it's close. It's also a second draft of sorts. I think retooling it helped.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I don't think so. Lots of people love both. I just choose to not listen to it. Should the music you listen to be cancelled if for example I don't like it?


Of course not. But anything I don't like is destroying civilization and MUST BE STOPPED.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> I don't think so. Lots of people love both. I just choose to not listen to it. Should the music you listen to be cancelled if for example I don't like it?


If I turn on the radio in my car it has been.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> Heart of Glass definitely had a "disco" version.


Must be what the radio station was playing then. I can remember when "oldies" was good.


----------



## dswallow

Cobra Kai Renewed for Season 4 at Netflix - Watch Teaser for Season 3


----------



## The Spud

Netflix cancels 'GLOW' due to coronavirus

Admit it. It was a guilty pleasure of yours and you will miss it.


----------



## lambertman

Not even the slightest bit guilty. I loved GLOW and I’m furious.


----------



## Steveknj

The Spud said:


> Netflix cancels 'GLOW' due to coronavirus
> 
> Admit it. It was a guilty pleasure of yours and you will miss it.





lambertman said:


> Not even the slightest bit guilty. I loved GLOW and I'm furious.


Not guilty either. I thought the last season wasn't that strong, but still loved the series. Boo on Netflix, but I guess there's not much they can do. COVID is kicking a lot of good content to the curb.


----------



## Allanon

'Teenage Bounty Hunters' Canceled By Netflix After One Season - Deadline


----------



## madscientist

Teenage Bounty Hunters canceled after one season... Nooooooo!

That was a super-fun show and we need more super-fun shows, not fewer


----------



## MikeMar

Was planning on watching it, still will but that sucks


----------



## kbrunsting

I think of the national networks, I record the least from ABC, although the handful of shows I was watching were all cancelled... except for shark tank... I'll still sometimes fast forward through shark tank.


----------



## lambertman

Lost another renewed show to covid:
Showtime's 'On Becoming a God in Central Florida' Latest Pandemic-Driven Renewal Reversal | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## series5orpremier

*EVIL *is coming.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> *EVIL *is coming.


Donnnnnnng.


----------



## series5orpremier

gchance said:


> Donnnnnnng.


He's definitely the MVP of the homemade Zoom trailer, with Katja Herbers edging out Lahti for 2nd with the scream at the end. Robert King was joking CBS gave him $32 million to produce that.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> He's definitely the MVP of the homemade Zoom trailer, with Katja Herbers edging out Lahti for 2nd with the scream at the end. Robert King was joking CBS gave him $32 million to produce that.


It's a shame they mention the wedding in the trailer, then he says he only got together with her so he could get to her daughter... I would have thought that would be kept for the series rather than the "trailer". Oh well, it was fun.


----------



## series5orpremier

I thought the trailer was pretty much just a season 1 review - it was already implied he had ulterior motives in seducing grandma.

Here's the NY Comic Con cast interview discussing season 2 - don't watch if you don't want hints to spoilers:


----------



## Amnesia

Has Evil S2 begun filming? Is there any word on a premiere date?


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> I thought the trailer was pretty much just a season 1 review - it was already implied he had ulterior motives in seducing grandma.


Of course the audience knew he had ulterior motives, my thought was for trailer purposes it would have created a "oh my god he's going to marry her" suspense for the premiere, when he admits to her than he was getting at the daughter. They'll probably still do that, but now they've ruined it with the preview, as usual.


----------



## Allanon

All five seasons of Narcos will be streaming on Pluto TV for free on October 20.

In a rare move, a Netflix original will stream on free streaming service Pluto TV


----------



## That Don Guy

New season of _Last Man Standing_ starting in January to be its last


----------



## HarleyRandom

That Don Guy said:


> New season of _Last Man Standing_ starting in January to be its last


Well, at least we'll get to see Mike ... probably not allowed on this site.


----------



## gossamer88

'Dexter' Revived at Showtime for Limited Series | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## dswallow

Netflix Cancels Hillary Swank's 'Away' After One Season


----------



## series5orpremier

*Snowpiercer *season 2, Monday, January 25, 2021, 9pm/8pm ET/CT, *TNT*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'Archer' Renewed for Season 12 at FXX - Variety


----------



## ej42137

dswallow said:


> Netflix Cancels Hillary Swank's 'Away' After One Season





Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'Archer' Renewed for Season 12 at FXX - Variety


Things are not entirely rotten, after all!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

the only recent Netflix cancellation I'm mad about is "The Society", I liked season 1


----------



## secondclaw

Brave New World cancelled by Peacock
'Brave New World' Canceled After One Season at Peacock - Variety


----------



## photoshopgrl

secondclaw said:


> Brave New World cancelled by Peacock
> 'Brave New World' Canceled After One Season at Peacock - Variety


As it should have been.


----------



## MikeMar

photoshopgrl said:


> As it should have been.


So not even worth watching at all? I've heard mixed reviews


----------



## LlamaLarry

I don't subscribe to Peacock, but the synopsis in the article sound like something I would have been totally into. @photoshopgrl was it just not well done?


----------



## photoshopgrl

MikeMar said:


> So not even worth watching at all? I've heard mixed reviews





LlamaLarry said:


> I don't subscribe to Peacock, but the synopsis in the article sound like something I would have been totally into. @photoshopgrl was it just not well done?


My problem with it was purely the fact that they strayed so far from the book events. This is why I hate reading a book then watching a show, such as GOT. They also ended the season in a way that makes it hard for me to imagine what they would even do in another season without retconning half of the first season. I think if you weren't a fan of the book or haven't read it, you would really enjoy the series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

LlamaLarry said:


> I don't subscribe to Peacock, but the synopsis in the article sound like something I would have been totally into. @photoshopgrl was it just not well done?


I thought it was much better as a show than it was as an adaptation of Brave New World...if you know what I mean.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought it was much better as a show than it was as an adaptation of Brave New World...if you know what I mean.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## gchance

I still haven't finished it. I started when we first moved into our new house and switched to Comcast for TV back in July. So that shows you my excitement level for the series. I'm not sure I'll even finish now.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

MikeMar said:


> So not even worth watching at all? I've heard mixed reviews


I couldn't make it through episode 1 so I'm glad it is cancelled


----------



## MikeMar

photoshopgrl said:


> My problem with it was purely the fact that they strayed so far from the book events. This is why I hate reading a book then watching a show, such as GOT. They also ended the season in a way that makes it hard for me to imagine what they would even do in another season without retconning half of the first season. I think if you weren't a fan of the book or haven't read it, you would really enjoy the series.


Maybe I'll give it a shot. Haven't read the book in about 20 years and just know the broad strokes of it


----------



## lambertman

Quick pop-in to note the final season of “Deutschland 89” (formerly 86 and 83) starts tonight on SundanceTV.


----------



## dswallow

LlamaLarry said:


> I don't subscribe to Peacock, but the synopsis in the article sound like something I would have been totally into. @photoshopgrl was it just not well done?


I enjoyed it. I won't really miss it not coming back though I would have watched it if it did, but I think it can be watched and enjoyed as a standalone one-off season.


----------



## Allanon

Freeform is doing 25 Days of Christmas movies and shows, here is their schedule:

The "25 Days of Christmas" Schedule | Freeform Updates


----------



## andyw715

Allanon said:


> Freeform is doing 25 Days of Christmas movies and shows, here is their schedule:
> 
> The "25 Days of Christmas" Schedule | Freeform Updates


Meh...no Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas


----------



## zuko3984

NeXt canceled but it will air all 10 episodes that they produced for this season. I like it so far so hopefully it doesn't end in a cliffhanger.
'Filthy Rich' & 'NeXt' Canceled At Fox - Deadline
Also canceled Filthy Rich.


----------



## sharkster

I ditched 'Filthy Rich' after the first 2-3 episodes. I didn't really see it going anywhere interesting.


----------



## That Don Guy

_Connecting_'s final four episodes moved from NBC to Peacock
Repeats of _Superstore_ are taking its place


----------



## TonyTheTiger

sharkster said:


> I ditched 'Filthy Rich' after the first 2-3 episodes. I didn't really see it going anywhere interesting.


We lasted about 10 minutes, if that!


----------



## sharkster

TonyTheTiger said:


> We lasted about 10 minutes, if that!


I think the only reason I tried to cut it a little extra slack was for Cattrall. I wanted it to be good for her and saw possibilities, going in. It felt like the silliness overrode something that could be feasible. That's fine for a comedy but not a drama, IMO.


----------



## matonanjin

sharkster said:


> I ditched 'Filthy Rich' after the first 2-3 episodes. I didn't really see it going anywhere interesting.


We stopped watching "La's Finest" after about 10 minutes of the first episode. It was just incredibly intelligence insulting.
And consider that I would watch Jessica Alba read the phonebook.


----------



## LlamaLarry

matonanjin said:


> And consider that I would watch Jessica Alba read the phonebook.


I have struggled through 2 whole episodes solely for Alba, but that show is every police/criminal trope in the book.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> I think the only reason I tried to cut it a little extra slack was for Cattrall. I wanted it to be good for her and saw possibilities, going in. It felt like the silliness overrode something that could be feasible. That's fine for a comedy but not a drama, IMO.


I was expecting a comedy. If this show was being compared to "Dynasty" consider that I believe The CW is airing another season of the Grant Show version. I didn't see that many episodes of the John Forsythe version (ironic for someone with a photo of Heather Locklear in every post) but the new "Dynasty" is hilarious and should be considered a comedy rather than a soap.


----------



## Flop

LlamaLarry said:


> I have struggled through 2 whole episodes solely for Alba, but that show is every police/criminal trope in the book.


I gave up after they tracked Bluetooth signals from the tires(wtf?) across the city or some such nonsense.


----------



## Worf

Flop said:


> I gave up after they tracked Bluetooth signals from the tires(wtf?) across the city or some such nonsense.


TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) sensors are a thing, and each unit (mounted on each rim) contains a unique ID that has to be paired with the body computer in order to screen out signals from other cars. It is believed that they can potentially be used to track someone if you happened to know the IDs (since there are 4, 1 per tire).

The show might dumb it down to Bluetooth as TPMS is something few people know about (it's been standard in cars for a long time now) unless you get the low tire pressure warning light. Everyone knows Bluetooth and Bluetooth tracking is definitely a thing. TPMS is one of the more obscure things few know about, or that it's possible to track with.


----------



## gchance

Worf said:


> TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) sensors are a thing, and each unit (mounted on each rim) contains a unique ID that has to be paired with the body computer in order to screen out signals from other cars. It is believed that they can potentially be used to track someone if you happened to know the IDs (since there are 4, 1 per tire).
> 
> The show might dumb it down to Bluetooth as TPMS is something few people know about (it's been standard in cars for a long time now) unless you get the low tire pressure warning light. Everyone knows Bluetooth and Bluetooth tracking is definitely a thing. TPMS is one of the more obscure things few know about, or that it's possible to track with.


My Prius has it, but I thought it was wired somehow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> My Prius has it, but I thought it was wired somehow.


That would be a pretty good trick! (I now imagine the wire getting wrapped around the axle... )


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be a pretty good trick! (I now imagine the wire getting wrapped around the axle... )


Yeah I suppose I didn't think it through completely.


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be a pretty good trick! (I now imagine the wire getting wrapped around the axle... )


They could use a slip ring.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> They could use a slip ring.


[goes to Google] Huh. Learn something new every day!


----------



## astrohip

Allanon said:


> They could use a slip ring.


Really afraid to google that.

Astrohip's widow (one day in the far future): "He was searching for WHAT?!?"


----------



## Allanon

gchance said:


> My Prius has it, but I thought it was wired somehow.


Looked it up, Toyota makes 2 types of TPMS, direct and indirect. The direct method is wireless and has a battery. The indirect uses the existing sensors in the anti-lock braking system. The Prius has the direct method, so it is wireless.

SOURCE


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> Looked it up, Toyota makes 2 types of TPMS, direct and indirect. The direct method is wireless and has a battery. The indirect uses the existing sensors in the anti-lock braking system. The Prius has the direct method, so it is wireless.
> 
> SOURCE


It looks like the old Garmin wheel sensors for my bike, but that's just a magnetic switch.


----------



## lhvetinari

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would be a pretty good trick! (I now imagine the wire getting wrapped around the axle... )


I figured they used rotary transformers, like VHS heads.

Turns out my car has indirect monitoring, so it just uses the normal speed sensors to see when wheels are spinning out of time and uses that to infer pressure state.


----------



## moyekj

What any of the recent posts have to do with show updates, cancellations, renewals confounds me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

moyekj said:


> What any of the recent posts have to do with show updates, cancellations, renewals confounds me.


You must be new here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Flop

Worf said:


> TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) sensors are a thing, and each unit (mounted on each rim) contains a unique ID that has to be paired with the body computer in order to screen out signals from other cars. It is believed that they can potentially be used to track someone if you happened to know the IDs (since there are 4, 1 per tire).
> 
> The show might dumb it down to Bluetooth as TPMS is something few people know about (it's been standard in cars for a long time now) unless you get the low tire pressure warning light. Everyone knows Bluetooth and Bluetooth tracking is definitely a thing. TPMS is one of the more obscure things few know about, or that it's possible to track with.


I am well aware of TPMS, but they use nothing close to Bluetooth frequencies, and I highly doubt any local PD in the country has a fixed system in place able to track a specific Bluetooth signal across the city, let alone TPMS signals (I acknowledge your point about dumbing it down to Bluetooth for viewer familiarity). Plus two random LAPD detectives just have the all the signal ID information to track a specific vehicle they just encountered? AFAIK the TPMS ID information is not recorded anywhere. I've changed wheels out on my car(s) before and the new TPM just has to be linked to the car's computer; there's no central registry databank form to be filled out. I suppose if a city had such a system, they could compare the signal IDs at known locations of the vehicle until they identified the specific signal IDs for that car. It may be technically possible, but it was a stupid plot device on a show I was pretty much done with. This was just the proverbial last straw.


----------



## astrohip

Flop said:


> I highly doubt any local PD in the country has a fixed system in place able to track a specific Bluetooth signal across the city,


While it's not the PD, our local transit authority uses Bluetooth to create average traffic speeds. They have readers/antennas on thousands of freeway signs (fixed position) that read Bluetooth signals. They then track that signal (anonymously and in the aggregate) to see how fast traffic is moving, which they use to update their traffic flow site/app.

ToS say the data is aggregated only, not kept, not stored, and can't be used by any other group (eg, police).


----------



## ncbill

Flop said:


> I am well aware of TPMS, but they use nothing close to Bluetooth frequencies, and I highly doubt any local PD in the country has a fixed system in place able to track a specific Bluetooth signal across the city, let alone TPMS signals (I acknowledge your point about dumbing it down to Bluetooth for viewer familiarity). Plus two random LAPD detectives just have the all the signal ID information to track a specific vehicle they just encountered? AFAIK *the TPMS ID information is not recorded anywhere. I've changed wheels out on my car(s) before and the new TPM just has to be linked to the car's computer; there's no central registry databank form to be filled out.* I suppose if a city had such a system, they could compare the signal IDs at known locations of the vehicle until they identified the specific signal IDs for that car. It may be technically possible, but it was a stupid plot device on a show I was pretty much done with. This was just the proverbial last straw.


+1...suspension of disbelief can only go so far.

And I hate "direct" TPMS monitors...tire has to be dismounted to replace the sensor, usually when the battery dies, so not a DIY fix.

Plus about all they're good for is letting you know you've got a flat, which you'd notice anyway almost immediately once underway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ncbill said:


> Plus about all they're good for is letting you know you've got a flat, which you'd notice anyway almost immediately once underway.


Not always true...my current Honda's is pretty useless, but I had a Nissan a few years ago where the TPMS was sensational...not only did it give accurate readings for the current pressure on all the tires, but when you filled it, it gave you a little beep of the horn when it hit the right pressure. One of the very few things I miss about that car!


----------



## wprager

My Bluetooth earbuds start cutting out if I walk to the fridge while leaving my phone on the breakfast nook table. Good luck tracking if you have to be 10 meters or closer.


----------



## Worf

Flop said:


> I am well aware of TPMS, but they use nothing close to Bluetooth frequencies, and I highly doubt any local PD in the country has a fixed system in place able to track a specific Bluetooth signal across the city, let alone TPMS signals (I acknowledge your point about dumbing it down to Bluetooth for viewer familiarity). Plus two random LAPD detectives just have the all the signal ID information to track a specific vehicle they just encountered? AFAIK the TPMS ID information is not recorded anywhere. I've changed wheels out on my car(s) before and the new TPM just has to be linked to the car's computer; there's no central registry databank form to be filled out. I suppose if a city had such a system, they could compare the signal IDs at known locations of the vehicle until they identified the specific signal IDs for that car. It may be technically possible, but it was a stupid plot device on a show I was pretty much done with. This was just the proverbial last straw.


You quote my post, and yet you ignore the second paragraph where I state the show might replace TPMS (which few people know about) with Bluetooth (which lots of people know about). I'm sure you can ask a dozen people off the street and few would know what TPMS was or if their car had it. But everyone would know what Bluetooth is.

As for Bluetooth tracking, it's extremely common. So common even Mr. Robot (one of the most technically accurate TV shows out there) used it as well to track people. In fact, I'd argue Bluetooth ID cards are even rarer - the proximity cards I use are all based on what is now known as NFC.

But it's still possible to track people using Bluetooth and TPMS. There's no central registry of Bluetooth IDs either, but it doesn't mean you can't be tracked. All it means is you can't be easily identified by looking up an ID. Though I'm sure there IS a registry out there because someone decided to combine TPMS ID, Bluetooth IDs, license plates and facial recognition together to make one. It can never be used in a court of law because that information will likely have been obtained quasi-legally, but that's just a working around problem.

Of course, if you want to argue about that, you should argue that destroy screens doesn't do diddy squat either. There have been many scenes where the guy avoids tracky by driving nail through a screen or destroying other screens. (Especially in a car, where the computer driving it is most definitely not behind the screen).


----------



## eddyj

So what channel is the show about TPMS sensors? I can't find it on my guide.


----------



## Amnesia

I think it was canceled or ended...


----------



## lambertman

L.A.'s Finest is currently airing on Monday nights on FOX (season 1; season 2 has already aired on Spectrum cable and no more seasons will be produced.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> ironic for someone with a photo of Heather Locklear in every post


You know, I've been wanting this photo ever since I saw it on a mouse pad in a store.


----------



## Flop

Worf said:


> You quote my post, and yet you ignore the second paragraph where I state the show might replace TPMS (which few people know about) with Bluetooth (which lots of people know about). I'm sure you can ask a dozen people off the street and few would know what TPMS was or if their car had it. But everyone would know what Bluetooth is.
> 
> As for Bluetooth tracking, it's extremely common. So common even Mr. Robot (one of the most technically accurate TV shows out there) used it as well to track people. In fact, I'd argue Bluetooth ID cards are even rarer - the proximity cards I use are all based on what is now known as NFC.
> 
> But it's still possible to track people using Bluetooth and TPMS. There's no central registry of Bluetooth IDs either, but it doesn't mean you can't be tracked. All it means is you can't be easily identified by looking up an ID. Though I'm sure there IS a registry out there because someone decided to combine TPMS ID, Bluetooth IDs, license plates and facial recognition together to make one. It can never be used in a court of law because that information will likely have been obtained quasi-legally, but that's just a working around problem.
> 
> Of course, if you want to argue about that, you should argue that destroy screens doesn't do diddy squat either. There have been many scenes where the guy avoids tracky by driving nail through a screen or destroying other screens. (Especially in a car, where the computer driving it is most definitely not behind the screen).


I specifically stated I acknowledged your point about dumbing it down to Bluetooth for TV audiences...


----------



## tigercat74

eddyj said:


> So what channel is the show about TPMS sensors? I can't find it on my guide.


Motor Trend?


----------



## dswallow




----------



## ScubaCat

Comedy Central cancelled Drunk History but my TiVo is picking up two new (?) episodes along with some old episodes to be broadcast on Friday (11/13/20) on MTV2. Is this just a case of TiVo marking the episodes incorrectly as new?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'The Umbrella Academy' Renewed for Season 3 at Netflix - Variety


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'Space Force' Renewed for Season 2 at Netflix (Exclusive) | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## kcarl75

I'm not sure I want to participate in a society where Space Force is renewed and Mindhunter is not.


----------



## eddyj

kcarl75 said:


> Mindhunter is not


I thought it was!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> I thought it was!


David Fincher (the showrunner) killed it, or at least put it into suspended animation. He was busy with other projects, and released the cast from their contracts because he figured it wouldn't be fair to hold onto them just in case he became available at some point. But he still hopes to return to it some day.

As for Space Patrol, it seems from the article that they understand they have some work to do. Hopefully, it will be fruitful work!


----------



## Johncv

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'The Umbrella Academy' Renewed for Season 3 at Netflix - Variety


So this will be the last season.


----------



## Anubys

kcarl75 said:


> I'm not sure I want to participate in a society where Space Force is renewed and Mindhunter is not.


You live in a world where Avenue 5 got green lit in the first place. Your world already sucks.


----------



## trainman

Conan O'Brien will be ending the "Conan" talk show on TBS in June 2021...

...in favor of a weekly variety show on HBO Max. (He's also expected to continue making new "Conan Without Borders" travel specials.)


----------



## gchance

trainman said:


> Conan O'Brien will be ending the "Conan" talk show on TBS in June 2021...
> 
> ...in favor of a weekly variety show on HBO Max. (He's also expected to continue making new "Conan Without Borders" travel specials.)


Oh man wouldn't it be cool if it was a modern version of Bizarre?


----------



## Generic

'Arrested Development' Is Definitely Not Coming Back, David Cross Says


----------



## photoshopgrl

Generic said:


> 'Arrested Development' Is Definitely Not Coming Back, David Cross Says


I kind of figured this but still


----------



## Steveknj

Generic said:


> 'Arrested Development' Is Definitely Not Coming Back, David Cross Says


I'm OK with this. I never felt the Netflix season(s) were even half as good as the original run.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> I'm OK with this. I never felt the Netflix season(s) were even half as good as the original run.


I dare say they ruined the memory of the original.


----------



## lambertman

Breaking News - Amazon Studios Picks Up Fan Favorite Sci-Fi Series "The Expanse" for Sixth and Final Season | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## lambertman

'One Day At a Time' Canceled By Pop, Will Be Shopped By Sony Pictures TV - Deadline

As much as I loved the show (season 4 less so), I put its chances of finding a third home at slim and none.


----------



## TonyD79

lambertman said:


> 'One Day At a Time' Canceled By Pop, Will Be Shopped By Sony Pictures TV - Deadline
> 
> As much as I loved the show (season 4 less so), I put its chances of finding a third home at slim and none.


I'm actually a bit surprised by this. If the production company is planning to go ahead (and if they are looking for a new home, they are), why would anyone cancel programs while they are looking for programming during a pandemic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised by this. If the production company is planning to go ahead (and if they are looking for a new home, they are), why would anyone cancel programs while they are looking for programming during a pandemic.


Pop probably didn't see an increase in viewers significant enough to justify the cost of another season. Losing money is worse than not having new content. They can always air reruns or cheaper original programming.


----------



## Anubys

lambertman said:


> 'One Day At a Time' Canceled By Pop, Will Be Shopped By Sony Pictures TV - Deadline
> 
> As much as I loved the show (season 4 less so), I put its chances of finding a third home at slim and none.


Not only that great news, but season 5 drops December 16. The only bad news is Netflix will not be dropping all the episodes at once. I think the first 3 will drop on the 16th but then one episode per week after that.


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> Pop probably didn't see an increase in viewers significant enough to justify the cost of another season. Losing money is worse than not having new content. They can always air reruns or cheaper original programming.


I am not finding how the show did after the session 4 premier but it was a smash hit for the season 4 premier. They only showed 7 shows for season 4 so it would've had to tanked hard after.

'One Day At A Time' Season 4 Premiere Draws Solid Numbers On Pop, TV Land - Deadline


----------



## secondclaw

'Utopia' Amazon Prime remake cancelled. I found season 1 pretty bad, and I wasn't planning on watching 2nd season anyway.

Utopia Cancelled at Amazon


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

secondclaw said:


> 'Utopia' Amazon Prime remake cancelled. I found season 1 pretty bad, and I wasn't planning on watching 2nd season anyway.
> 
> Utopia Cancelled at Amazon


One good thing about that show...it spurred me to hunt down a blu-ray of Season 2 of the British version (there was never one in England, but I found one in Germany).


----------



## pkscout

"The Order" on Netflix has been cancelled. It was a mindless, guilty pleasure, but given it would've only gotten one more season before the Netflix 3 season curse set in, it's no big deal I guess. Just wish they hadn't ended it in a kind of cliffhanger (season story finished, but characters were left hanging).

The Order Cancelled at Netflix


----------



## Anubys

pkscout said:


> "The Order" on Netflix has been cancelled. It was a mindless, guilty pleasure, but given it would've only gotten one more season before the Netflix 3 season curse set in, it's no big deal I guess. Just wish they hadn't ended it in a kind of cliffhanger (season story finished, but characters were left hanging).
> 
> The Order Cancelled at Netflix


that truly was a guilty pleasure. Had there been nudity, I would've been extremely upset


----------



## Bierboy

Anubys said:


> ...Had there been nudity, I would've been extremely upset


...upset at the nudity or upset at the cancellation?


----------



## MikeMar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One good thing about that show...it spurred me to hunt down a blu-ray of Season 2 of the British version (there was never one in England, but I found one in Germany).


This is it right? Utopia (TV Series 2013-2014) - IMDb
Never watched either, might check out the UK one


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> This is it right? Utopia (TV Series 2013-2014) - IMDb
> Never watched either, might check out the UK one


Yeah, that's it.

For a show that was such a faithful adaptation of the original, it's amazing how much better the original is.

Then again, the original was inspired madness, and how do you replicate that?


----------



## lambertman

Breaking News - Final Ten Episodes of Emmy-Winning Worldwide Hit Series "Vikings" Premiering First on Prime Video | TheFutonCritic.com

Show has aired on History since 2013.


----------



## Allanon

lambertman said:


> Breaking News - Final Ten Episodes of Emmy-Winning Worldwide Hit Series "Vikings" Premiering First on Prime Video | TheFutonCritic.com
> 
> Show has aired on History since 2013.


It will still air on History in 2021, but on December 30 the last episodes will be released on Amazon Prime Video. And it's sequel 'Valhalla' will be streaming on Netflix at an unannounced date.


----------



## KungFuCow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One good thing about that show...it spurred me to hunt down a blu-ray of Season 2 of the British version (there was never one in England, but I found one in Germany).


How much were you able to pick up without rewatching the UK season 1? I really enjoyed this series. I was disappointed they didnt pick it up for a second season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KungFuCow said:


> How much were you able to pick up without rewatching the UK season 1? I really enjoyed this series. I was disappointed they didnt pick it up for a second season.


I watched both seasons...


----------



## getbak

This will be the final season of Superstore: 'Superstore' to End With Season 6 on NBC | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## gchance

getbak said:


> This will be the final season of Superstore: 'Superstore' to End With Season 6 on NBC | Hollywood Reporter


Not a surprise, after America Fererra's departure the show just isn't the same. They've never been able to focus on the ensemble the way The Office did.


----------



## sharkster

I notice (at least per the Tivo Guide) there are no more episodes coming up in the next 2 weeks. Will they finish off the season, or is this it?


----------



## mlsnyc

getbak said:


> This will be the final season of Superstore: 'Superstore' to End With Season 6 on NBC | Hollywood Reporter


Nooo! This is one of my favorite shows, if not my favorite, right now. So the current season is it's last, which really means it's been cancelled. As opposed to, say, being given another full or abbreviated season to let them end it properly on their terms.


----------



## Jonathan_S

'DuckTales' Reboot Canceled After Three Seasons at Disney XD - Variety 
It took me a couple episodes to adjust to the new art style; but I've been enjoying these. (And really liked the few times they've altered the theme song for a seasonal episode)
Sorry to see them go (again)


----------



## morac

Jonathan_S said:


> 'DuckTales' Reboot Canceled After Three Seasons at Disney XD - Variety
> It took me a couple episodes to adjust to the new art style; but I've been enjoying these. (And really liked the few times they've altered the theme song for a seasonal episode)
> Sorry to see them go (again)


I'm wondering if the star power was just too costly. When you have David Tennant and Lin-Manuel Miranda on the cast, it can't be cheap. I'll miss it as well, though I'm guessing there will be spin-offs.


----------



## That Don Guy

The reboot - er, "reimagining" - of _The Equalizer_ will premiere in the post-Super Bowl slot


----------



## zuko3984

sharkster said:


> I notice (at least per the Tivo Guide) there are no more episodes coming up in the next 2 weeks. Will they finish off the season, or is this it?


Next episode is on Jan 14th.


----------



## zuko3984

mlsnyc said:


> Nooo! This is one of my favorite shows, if not my favorite, right now. So the current season is it's last, which really means it's been cancelled. As opposed to, say, being given another full or abbreviated season to let them end it properly on their terms.


It wasn't canceled, it was not renewed. They are still in production for this season and have 11 more episodes to air. If it was canceled production would be shut down and no more episodes would be produced. They have enough episodes that they have not shot yet that they can still do a proper ending for the show.


----------



## JYoung

zuko3984 said:


> It wasn't canceled, it was not renewed. They are still in production for this season and have 11 more episodes to air. If it was canceled production would be shut down and no more episodes would be produced. They have enough episodes that they have not shot yet that they can still do a proper ending for the show.


Agreed.

They probably have enough time to adjust the finale (and possibly a few episodes leading up to it) to end the show decently.

Will it end with Jonah headed out to California?


----------



## mlsnyc

zuko3984 said:


> It wasn't canceled, it was not renewed. They are still in production for this season and have 11 more episodes to air. If it was canceled production would be shut down and no more episodes would be produced. They have enough episodes that they have not shot yet that they can still do a proper ending for the show.


I'm not going to split hairs and argue about what this technically is. To be clear, I didn't think or even say that it was outright cancelled, just that it feels that way with how it was done.

And while they may still have a few episodes left to do, I'm pretty sure ending the series now was not the plan and so whatever they were planning to do for the rest of this season has to change, probably drastically, so they can wrap things up. Endings for shows that had to suddenly change their season finales to series finales usually feel rushed and unsatisfying. I'm thinking of Detroit 1-8-7 and the US version of Life on Mars, but I'm sure there are better examples out there.

Contrast that with shows that either decided on their own or were told that they would have X number of seasons left. It gives them more time to plot out the ending on their terms. (e.g. Lost, Good Place, Corporate.) Getting that time may still lead to a sucky ending, but it's better than being rushed and having to shoe-horn or cut things in your few, final episodes.


----------



## mattack

I was going to post the Superstore link too.. IIRC I started a thread about Blackish and Superstore when they premiered..
I don't know why America left the show... I haven't caught up this season, I think I only watched the first ep so far..


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


>


My excitement level is so low, all the retooling since the beginning of the show, and last season making absolutely no sense. And now Mad Sweeney's replaced.


----------



## MikeMar

Jonathan_S said:


> 'DuckTales' Reboot Canceled After Three Seasons at Disney XD - Variety
> It took me a couple episodes to adjust to the new art style; but I've been enjoying these. (And really liked the few times they've altered the theme song for a seasonal episode)
> Sorry to see them go (again)


Awwww sad, I'm mid way through Season 2, it's a great show to throw on when I wake up before starting work


----------



## eddyj

I'll watch American Gods when it hits Prime, I am not paying for another subscription for that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mlsnyc said:


> I'm not going to split hairs and argue about what this technically is. To be clear, I didn't think or even say that it was outright cancelled, just that it feels that way with how it was done.
> 
> And while they may still have a few episodes left to do, I'm pretty sure ending the series now was not the plan and so whatever they were planning to do for the rest of this season has to change, probably drastically, so they can wrap things up. Endings for shows that had to suddenly change their season finales to series finales usually feel rushed and unsatisfying. I'm thinking of Detroit 1-8-7 and the US version of Life on Mars, but I'm sure there are better examples out there.
> 
> Contrast that with shows that either decided on their own or were told that they would have X number of seasons left. It gives them more time to plot out the ending on their terms. (e.g. Lost, Good Place, Corporate.) Getting that time may still lead to a sucky ending, but it's better than being rushed and having to shoe-horn or cut things in your few, final episodes.


I think you have an unrealistic idea of how the TV business works. If the show has 11 episodes left to film (as stated previously), then they've probably only written 5-6 of them and they probably haven't even started thinking up the plot for the last few. This isn't a show with a complex plot where everything has to be planned out in advance. I'd bet the writers have a very loose idea of what they want to have happen each season and then they write a bunch of episodes to fill out the season. Finding out that this is their last season with half the season left to produce should give them plenty of time to write a satisfying ending.


----------



## Tony_T

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIorOd7LhHo/


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIorOd7LhHo/


Oh god, I have to start this show at some point!


----------



## mattack

I guess I only watched the first season (it started when I had WAY fewer tuners.. was still probably using S1s??), because I know I haven't seen any with Danny Devito. so at least based on the imdb info, Kaitlin Olson did this show AND The Mick (which I liked a lot) simultaneously?


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh god, I have to start this show at some point!


I re-watched the series again this year.
Season 1 is short and w/o DeVitto, so if you don't like S1, stick with it for a few S2 episodes to see if you like it.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> I guess I only watched the first season (it started when I had WAY fewer tuners.. was still probably using S1s??), because I know I haven't seen any with Danny Devito. so at least based on the imdb info, Kaitlin Olson did this show AND The Mick (which I liked a lot) simultaneously?


I watched the first 3-4 seasons and just got bored with it. It was essentially the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> I watched the first 3-4 seasons and just got bored with it. It was essentially the same thing over and over again.


&#8230;like about 98% of TV


----------



## spartanstew

mattack said:


> Kaitlin Olson did this show AND The Mick (which I liked a lot) simultaneously?


Correct.

Love Always Sunny. WooHoo


----------



## trainman

mattack said:


> ...so at least based on the imdb info, Kaitlin Olson did this show AND The Mick (which I liked a lot) simultaneously?


They're short seasons -- the other stars have also been doing other shows off and on during the run of "It's Always Sunny." (Most recent example I can think of is Rob McElhenney starring on "Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet," which he also co-created and wrote for.)


----------



## MikeMar

LOVE Sunny

I find it better watching it week to week though, as it's a lot to take in 

I'll brag again, I think I've said this before

Saw a live performance by the cast back in 2010 of "The Nightman Cometh" it was awesome
And they showed the upcoming ep (wasn't out yet for a while) of Flip-a-delphia
That was cool watching an ep with a huge crowd


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> Kaitlin Olson did this show AND The Mick (which I liked a lot) simultaneously?


I did too.


----------



## HarleyRandom

spartanstew said:


> Correct.
> 
> Love Always Sunny. WooHoo


Loved the music. I liked it when a local station did sanitized reruns. This was after Fox gave us a sample and I wanted more.


----------



## Tony_T

trainman said:


> They're short seasons -- the other stars have also been doing other shows off and on during the run of "It's Always Sunny." (Most recent example I can think of is Rob McElhenney starring on "Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet," which he also co-created and wrote for.)


"Dennis" is still doing AP Bio (s1 & s2 on NBC, current season on Peacock)
"Charlie" has been in a few movies. Not sure if his wife, "Waitress" has done anything.


----------



## Amnesia

Tony_T said:


> Not sure if his wife, "Waitress" has done anything.


She was in a bunch of episodes of _Santa Clarita Diet_...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'Helstrom' Canceled at Hulu After One Season - Variety

Huh. Had no idea it hadn't already been canceled!


----------



## That Don Guy

_Disenchantment_ "Part 3" (season 3) premieres Friday 1/15


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tony_T said:


> "Charlie" has been in a few movies. Not sure if his wife, "Waitress" has done anything.


I was thinking he was a regular on this, but apparently he only did one episode. He was, however, the creator. The Cool Kids (imdb.com) As you might expect, I liked this show.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> I was thinking he was a regular on this, but apparently he only did one episode. He was, however, the creator. The Cool Kids (imdb.com) As you might expect, I liked this show.


I did as well, the first episode wasn't the best but it got pretty good later.


----------



## mattack

so you both mean you liked the cool kids, not the other show referred to?

I saw every ep of The Cool Kids, but definitely put it I my "why am I still watching it" category.. (well, the cast, I guess, is the reason.. and I _hoped_ they were embarrassed to be in that show!)


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> so you both mean you liked the cool kids, not the other show referred to?
> 
> I saw every ep of The Cool Kids, but definitely put it I my "why am I still watching it" category.. (well, the cast, I guess, is the reason.. and I _hoped_ they were embarrassed to be in that show!)


Yes, I mean Cool Kids. It started off a bit meh, but consistently got better over time. If it had been renewed it would have had a pretty decent 2nd season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'His Dark Materials' Renewed For Season 3 At HBO & BBC - Deadline


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'His Dark Materials' Renewed For Season 3 At HBO & BBC - Deadline


I'm stacking up the episodes so I can binge them...this is great news!


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'His Dark Materials' Renewed For Season 3 At HBO & BBC - Deadline


third and FINAL season 

is it true season 2 is only 7 episodes?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> third and FINAL season
> 
> is it true season 2 is only 7 episodes?


It is. Apparently it was going to be 8, but COVID.


----------



## wmcbrine

Anubys said:


> third and FINAL season


It's based on a series of three books, and they're doing a book per season, so...


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is. Apparently it was going to be 8, but COVID.


well, the good news for me is I can binge the season 4 days from now!


----------



## eddyj

wmcbrine said:


> It's based on a series of three books, and they're doing a book per season, so...


Since when has something like that mattered, to the makers of a popular TV series?


----------



## series5orpremier

'Sex and the City' Revival Confirmed at HBO Max - Variety

But without Kim Cattrall. I didn't watch it regularly before and am not sure why I posted because I don't anticipate watching the reboot either.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> 'Sex and the City' Revival Confirmed at HBO Max - Variety
> 
> But without Kim Cattrall. I didn't watch it regularly before and am not sure why I posted because I don't anticipate watching the reboot either.


I was the same, watched it on occasion but didn't think it was "all that". I'm probably not the target audience though. I will probably skip the revival. TBH, I'm tired of all of these revivals already.


----------



## sharkster

This isn't new, but I figured I'd mention it in case there is anybody else out there who is such a fan as I -

Reruns of the somewhat recently ended show (last few years) 'Rules of Engagement' are airing on one of the Starz channels. One of the cool things that is somewhat unusual is that, since it's on a Premium channel, there are no commercials, so the entirety of the spot is show.

I kept my old Pass, except I had switched it to 'all' for eps and channels and was thrilled when I started seeing recordings scheduled. 

I just love this show so much! Patrick Warburton, David Spade, Oliver Hudson - and more - great comedic actors.
Happy happy


----------



## Tony_T

It’s also unusual as I don’t see how “Rules of Engagement” fits into Starz’s Premium Female Audience Mandate.
(I still hold a grudge against STARZ for canceling Counterpart because it didn’t fit with this Mandate)

Picking up syndicated shows may signal the end of STARZ.


----------



## mattack

If I got starz, I might have recorded this.. I seem to remember I missed some eps of the last season of that show for some reason. (but I could be wrong)


----------



## sharkster

mattack said:


> If I got starz, I might have recorded this.. I seem to remember I missed some eps of the last season of that show for some reason. (but I could be wrong)


There was an elongated break between the second to last season and the last season. Maybe that was it. I don't recall how long it was, but it was inordinately long.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> It's also unusual as I don't see how "Rules of Engagement" fits into Starz's Premium Female Audience Mandate.
> (I still hold a grudge against STARZ for canceling Counterpart because it didn't fit with this Mandate)
> 
> Picking up syndicated shows may signal the end of STARZ.


I believe Showtime has some syndicated content and HBO has, well Sesame Street. I just think they are following the current model that a lot of cable channels are following. Fill a good portion of your schedule with low cost syndicated content which allows you to spend more money on new content, and of course even more new content on their streaming services. I don't like the idea of paying for old syndicated programming, especially paying for this content on a PREMIUM channel, but it is what it is. There's so much competition to bring in movies these days that it's much harder to fill your schedule that way. But I hate the idea of a show like Rules, a show that is what, 15-20 years old and low on the syndicated totem pole these days to be on a premium.


----------



## Allanon

Steveknj said:


> I believe Showtime has some syndicated content and HBO has, well Sesame Street. I just think they are following the current model that a lot of cable channels are following. Fill a good portion of your schedule with low cost syndicated content which allows you to spend more money on new content, and of course even more new content on their streaming services. I don't like the idea of paying for old syndicated programming, especially paying for this content on a PREMIUM channel, but it is what it is. There's so much competition to bring in movies these days that it's much harder to fill your schedule that way. But I hate the idea of a show like Rules, a show that is what, 15-20 years old and low on the syndicated totem pole these days to be on a premium.


Isn't HBO making and airing new episodes of Sesame Street?


----------



## morac

Allanon said:


> Isn't HBO making and airing new episodes of Sesame Street?


Not exactly. Sesame Workshop still makes them, but HBO owns the rights of first air (stream) plus all back episodes. PBS is allowed to show them after 9 months after HBO "airs" them.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TNT Animal Kingdom renewed for 6th and final season.

Season 5 to air sometime this summer

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> This isn't new, but I figured I'd mention it in case there is anybody else out there who is such a fan as I -
> 
> Reruns of the somewhat recently ended show (last few years) 'Rules of Engagement' are airing on one of the Starz channels. One of the cool things that is somewhat unusual is that, since it's on a Premium channel, there are no commercials, so the entirety of the spot is show.
> 
> I kept my old Pass, except I had switched it to 'all' for eps and channels and was thrilled when I started seeing recordings scheduled.
> 
> I just love this show so much! Patrick Warburton, David Spade, Oliver Hudson - and more - great comedic actors.
> Happy happy


I thought it was great too. I didn't truly appreciate Oliver Hudson at the time but he's had so many other great roles.

I watched for Spade, though. And his South Asian or Middle Eastern assistant was a great addition.

Patrick Warburton got on my nerves prior to this series but I got used to him.


----------



## HarleyRandom

series5orpremier said:


> 'Sex and the City' Revival Confirmed at HBO Max - Variety
> 
> But without Kim Cattrall. I didn't watch it regularly before and am not sure why I posted because I don't anticipate watching the reboot either.


Kim Cattrall was busy with a series about corrupt people running a Christian TV network. It didn't last and I think it was mentioned here.


----------



## series5orpremier

HarleyRandom said:


> Kim Cattrall was busy with a series about corrupt people running a Christian TV network. It didn't last and I think it was mentioned here.


That's irrelevant to Sex & The City. That other series is over and done. Even if it wasn't, for $1 million an episode you make room for the reboot but Kim Cattrall has been on record that she just doesn't want to do it. There's talk they'll add another actor instead.


----------



## astrohip

There seems to be some serious vitriol between Kim Cattrall and SJP. Even the lure of a $10 million+ payout wasn't enough to overcome it.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> That's irrelevant to Sex & The City. That other series is over and done. Even if it wasn't, for $1 million an episode you make room for the reboot but Kim Cattrall has been on record that she just doesn't want to do it. There's talk they'll add another actor instead.


There was time when actors only had time for one series at a time due to 24-26 episodes a year. Not anymore, with shorter seasons people can be on 2 series, guest star on another, and star in a movie. Times have changed for sure.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> There was time when actors only had time for one series at a time due to 24-26 episodes a year. Not anymore, with shorter seasons people can be on 2 series, guest star on another, and star in a movie. Times have changed for sure.


Depending on the scheduling, of course.

I suspect if Cattrall were willing, they could work out the scheduling.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> There was time when actors only had time for one series at a time due to 24-26 episodes a year.


too lazy to go check imdb.. was it Richard Anderson or the guy who played the doctor who was on both Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman -- on different networks -- at the same time?

yeah I know, supporting player, but still it's what popped to mind as a (not really) counterexample.


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> too lazy to go check imdb.. was it Richard Anderson or the guy who played the doctor who was on both Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman -- on different networks -- at the same time?
> 
> yeah I know, supporting player, but still it's what popped to mind as a (not really) counterexample.


As a character though, Oscar Goldman wasn't really all that difficult. No action, in a lab that could be reused for the shows, etc. but yes he was an exception.

That said I just remember that it rarely ever happened in the 70s & 80s. The stories of how busy Michael J. Fox was when trying to film BttF while doing Family Ties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartanstew

mattack said:


> too lazy to go check imdb.. was it Richard Anderson or the guy who played the doctor who was on both Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman -- on different networks -- at the same time?
> 
> yeah I know, supporting player, but still it's what popped to mind as a (not really) counterexample.


They were both on ABC until the Bionic Woman's final season, which was on NBC.


----------



## mattack

but they were on different networks *at one point*.


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> I thought it was great too. I didn't truly appreciate Oliver Hudson at the time but he's had so many other great roles.
> 
> I watched for Spade, though. And his South Asian or Middle Eastern assistant was a great addition.
> 
> Patrick Warburton got on my nerves prior to this series but I got used to him.


I actually can't stand Spade, which is why I never watched that show. He's a one trick pony, plays the same snide smart Alec in everything I've ever seen him do. He gets on my last nerve.


----------



## madscientist

Spade is a comedian, but not an actor. Some people are both: Robin Williams, Jim Carrey, but he's not: he basically plays his on-stage comedy self everywhere. If you find his shtick funny (and the part is right) it works, if not, not. I personally think he's pretty funny (not always, but often). He was a guest star on Mr. Mayor this week and did a bit on entitled beekeeping which was well-done.

His talk show last year was, IMO, really good. The fact that he has so many friends in Hollywood leads me to believe he's actually an OK guy in real-life and and the a-hole act is just that. After all, they're not hanging out with him because he's an A-lister who can get them work etc. He had great guests on the show and I was so ready to watch funny people being funny about dumb things that had nothing to do with politics, it was perfect. I was pretty bummed that they canceled it.


----------



## Steveknj

madscientist said:


> Spade is a comedian, but not an actor. Some people are both: Robin Williams, Jim Carrey, but he's not: he basically plays his on-stage comedy self everywhere. If you find his shtick funny (and the part is right) it works, if not, not. I personally think he's pretty funny (not always, but often). He was a guest star on Mr. Mayor this week and did a bit on entitled beekeeping which was well-done.
> 
> His talk show last year was, IMO, really good. The fact that he has so many friends in Hollywood leads me to believe he's actually an OK guy in real-life and and the a-hole act is just that. After all, they're not hanging out with him because he's an A-lister who can get them work etc. He had great guests on the show and I was so ready to watch funny people being funny about dumb things that had nothing to do with politics, it was perfect. I was pretty bummed that they canceled it.


And that's it, he is what he is and if you like who he is, then you'll like him. He has no versatility. That used to be people like Sandler and Williams and Carey, but I've seen them do other things and do them REALLY well. Spade has not moved to that next level. He doesn't have the talent for it I suppose. And I guess that's fine. He's just not my cup of tea, though I can stand him as a guest star on a sitcom for a few minutes at a time. I will say that I watched his show on (I think it was Comedy Central) that he had on after Colbert (I think) which is what I think you are talking about, and it was quite funny, but generally because the guests he had on were funny.


----------



## andyw715

I dunno a S&TC reboot with the original cast seems kinda Dr Ruth.


----------



## Bierboy

Steveknj said:


> I actually can't stand Spade, which is why I never watched that show. He's a one trick pony, plays the same snide smart Alec in everything I've ever seen him do. He gets on my last nerve.


Oh boy, did you hit the nail on the head. He's a real nimrod....


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Depending on the scheduling, of course.
> 
> I suspect if Cattrall were willing, they could work out the scheduling.


I doubt it's Cattrall's decision. I'm guessing SJP is in control here and has decreed that they're doing the show without Cattrall.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> I doubt it's Cattrall's decision. I'm guessing SJP is in control here and has decreed that they're doing the show without Cattrall.


It's probably mutual. They tried to get Cattrall to do another movie, but she declined that. (Or at least made demands so great that eventually it caused the whole thing to get scrapped.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> It's probably mutual. They tried to get Cattrall to do another movie, but she declined that. (Or at least made demands so great that eventually it caused the whole thing to get scrapped.)


Yeah, I've heard she has zero interest in doing more...although I suppose that could just be face-saving?


----------



## Anubys

The way I look at it, what are the story lines going to be like for her? her entire persona was being this crazy sex woman; which is going to be hard to pull off now that she's 100 years old. 

For vanity alone, I can see why she wouldn't do it. It's either going to be about her not having any sex or about her still having lots of sex (which nobody will want to see!).


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

sharkster said:


> This isn't new, but I figured I'd mention it in case there is anybody else out there who is such a fan as I -
> 
> Reruns of the somewhat recently ended show (last few years) 'Rules of Engagement' are airing on one of the Starz channels. One of the cool things that is somewhat unusual is that, since it's on a Premium channel, there are no commercials, so the entirety of the spot is show.
> 
> I kept my old Pass, except I had switched it to 'all' for eps and channels and was thrilled when I started seeing recordings scheduled.
> 
> I just love this show so much! Patrick Warburton, David Spade, Oliver Hudson - and more - great comedic actors.
> Happy happy


This was one of our favorite shows. Yes Spade is a "one trick pony" but in the right roles that's hilarious (RoE, Just Shoot Me, Joe Dirt) The rest of the cast was awesome too and for my wife and I, Megyn and Bianca were awesome in a cast of really funny men.


----------



## sharkster

Grasshopper AZ said:


> This was one of our favorite shows. Yes Spade is a "one trick pony" but in the right roles that's hilarious (RoE, Just Shoot Me, Joe Dirt) The rest of the cast was awesome too and for my wife and I, Megyn and Bianca were awesome in a cast of really funny men.


 I know the consensus is to dislike him and I pretty much understand. When I first saw him, probably before Just Shoot Me at some point, I thought 'well, he seems kind of smarmy'. But I'm one who sees into people a bit more and something told me to keep watching him. At some point I just really began to like him. I don't even think I can explain it, but what I see under all that is a basically decent guy, a talented guy, and a very funny guy. I like him and I admit it. 

He had a fun little late-night show that got kiboshed with the virus (I'm so sad!!). I really liked that one, too.


----------



## mlsnyc

sharkster said:


> He had a fun little late-night show that got kiboshed with the virus (I'm so sad!!). I really liked that one, too.


If you have Netflix it got resurrected there as "The Netflix Afterparty", maybe in a slightly different format.

https://www.netflix.com/title/81298677?s=i&trkid=13747225


----------



## sharkster

mlsnyc said:


> If you have Netflix it got resurrected there as "The Netflix Afterparty", maybe in a slightly different format.
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/81298677?s=i&trkid=13747225


Oh, I do. Thank You! 

Now that you mentioned it, I think somebody told me about this last year and I forgot. D'oh!


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

sharkster said:


> I know the consensus is to dislike him and I pretty much understand. When I first saw him, probably before Just Shoot Me at some point, I thought 'well, he seems kind of smarmy'. But I'm one who sees into people a bit more and something told me to keep watching him. At some point I just really began to like him. I don't even think I can explain it, but what I see under all that is a basically decent guy, a talented guy, and a very funny guy. I like him and I admit it.
> 
> He had a fun little late-night show that got kiboshed with the virus (I'm so sad!!). I really liked that one, too.


We like him too but like early Adam Sandler (who we also love) a little can go a long way. My wife and I can watch just about anything he is in. While he can be a good lead if you like him (Dickie Roberts, Joe Dirt) he is much better in a supporting role most of the time.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> I know the consensus is to dislike him and I pretty much understand. When I first saw him, probably before Just Shoot Me at some point, I thought 'well, he seems kind of smarmy'. But I'm one who sees into people a bit more and something told me to keep watching him. At some point I just really began to like him. I don't even think I can explain it, but what I see under all that is a basically decent guy, a talented guy, and a very funny guy. I like him and I admit it.
> 
> He had a fun little late-night show that got kiboshed with the virus (I'm so sad!!). I really liked that one, too.


I'm sure he's a great guy and like I said, he was great on that show on Comedy Central where he had like a roundtable of comedians and they'd kibbutz back and forth. I just wish, if he was so talented he'd play a different part instead of the same character in everything he does. Sandler for awhile did the same thing, but at some point he played other types of characters, and really showed his acting chops. Spade plays the smart-a$$ and that's about his whole shtick. If you like his shtick, then you'll really like Spade, but if you don't, he gets old fast.


----------



## mattyro7878

series5orpremier said:


> 'Sex and the City' Revival Confirmed at HBO Max - Variety
> 
> But without Kim Cattrall. I didn't watch it regularly before and am not sure why I posted because I don't anticipate watching the reboot either.


I like Kim Cattrall. Shes got spunk!


----------



## series5orpremier

mattyro7878 said:


> I like Kim Cattrall. Shes got spunk!


Here's her replacement:
(warning - some language may offend)


----------



## series5orpremier

Snowpiercer Renewed for Season 3 at TNT, Ahead of Season 2 Premiere


----------



## gossamer88

series5orpremier said:


> Snowpiercer Renewed for Season 3 at TNT, Ahead of Season 2 Premiere


S1 is on HBO Max, I cut the cord so will need to wait a while before it shows up on HBO Max. Dammit!


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattyro7878 said:


> I like Kim Cattrall. Shes got spunk!


"I hate spunk." -Lou Grant


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I'm sure he's a great guy and like I said, he was great on that show on Comedy Central where he had like a roundtable of comedians and they'd kibbutz back and forth.


David Spade did a ripoff of "Tough Crowd with Colin Quinn"? (Which was itself basically a ripoff of "Politically Incorrect", but with all comedians.)


----------



## getbak

NBC has given The Blacklist an early renewal for its ninth season: 'The Blacklist' Renewed for Season 9 at NBC


----------



## Steveknj

getbak said:


> NBC has given The Blacklist an early renewal for its ninth season: 'The Blacklist' Renewed for Season 9 at NBC


I don't see where they can go with this show. To me, this is one of those shows that should have ended about 3 years ago. They just keep it going for whatever reason. I'm still watching, but while I used to look forward to it every week, I'm at the point where I'm watching out of habit. I don't know if I'll watch another season, but I guess I'll finish up this one and decide.


----------



## mlsnyc

Steveknj said:


> I don't see where they can go with this show. To me, this is one of those shows that should have ended about 3 years ago. They just keep it going for whatever reason. I'm still watching, but while I used to look forward to it every week, I'm at the point where I'm watching out of habit. I don't know if I'll watch another season, but I guess I'll finish up this one and decide.


I still enjoy the show. But yeah I think it's about 3 seasons overdue in


Spoiler



revealing the secret Reddington has been keeping from Keene for most of the series run that has led to them becoming mortal enemies, at least for now. However, I'm sure they're probably thinking they have the 1 more season, maybe 2 if they're lucky, so this will be strung out all the way to the series finale.


----------



## jlb

mattyro7878 said:


> I like Kim Cattrall. Shes got spunk!


That's some funky spunk!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I don't see where they can go with this show. To me, this is one of those shows that should have ended about 3 years ago. They just keep it going for whatever reason. I'm still watching, but while I used to look forward to it every week, I'm at the point where I'm watching out of habit. I don't know if I'll watch another season, but I guess I'll finish up this one and decide.


Yeah, I only lasted...three seasons? Maybe four...it just got really old for me.


----------



## Tony_T

I was surprised The Black List was still on (with SKIP, I miss a lot of promo’s ). I also lasted only a few seasons.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I only lasted...three seasons? Maybe four...it just got really old for me.


It's like a lot of shows where the initial premise has been worn down and once it's over, they try and invent stuff that makes little sense to keep it going. I liked it because it was different than your typical FBI drama (yeah, talking to you CBS) but now it's just gotten silly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> It's like a lot of shows where the initial premise has been worn down and once it's over, they try and invent stuff that makes little sense to keep it going. I liked it because it was different than your typical FBI drama (yeah, talking to you CBS) but now it's just gotten silly.


And it's worse, because it's one of those shows that's built around a central mystery, and Lucy can only pull the ball away so many times before Charlie Brown gets pissed off and goes home.


----------



## madscientist

Well, they have to keep the series going until they can figure out a really satisfying answer to the central mystery. And so they have to build it up every season, which makes it harder to find a satisfying answer, so they keep going, etc. Eventually people give up and the show gets canceled, then they can say "if only we'd had one more season to lay out the amazing answer to the mystery!!"


----------



## Steveknj

It still amazes me that a show with a 1.2 rating gets renewed. Do rating even mean that much anymore?


----------



## morac

madscientist said:


> Well, they have to keep the series going until they can figure out a really satisfying answer to the central mystery. And so they have to build it up every season, which makes it harder to find a satisfying answer, so they keep going, etc. Eventually people give up and the show gets canceled, then they can say "if only we'd had one more season to lay out the amazing answer to the mystery!!"


The thing is that they've answered the "central mystery" several times and then turned around and said, wait that wasn't really the answer, here's the new central mystery. It's gotten silly, but I'm still watching as nothing much else is on and it's a break from watching streaming stuff.


----------



## Beryl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And it's worse, because it's one of those shows that's built around a central mystery, and Lucy can only pull the ball away so many times before Charlie Brown gets pissed off and goes home.


This is my reasoning to bale this season but hearing that it wraps up next season I might multitask through it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> The thing is that they've answered the "central mystery" several times and then turned around and said, wait that wasn't really the answer, here's the new central mystery. It's gotten silly, but I'm still watching as nothing much else is on and it's a break from watching streaming stuff.


That's what I mean about Lucy and the football. It always seems to be like that with that kind of show when it just keeps on going...


----------



## series5orpremier

Mr. Kaplan, if still alive, knows the whole story and where the bodies are buried. I'm just saying....


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> Mr. Kaplan, if still alive, knows the whole story and where the bodies are buried. I'm just saying....


It's all a dream, and Red will wake up in the hospital and it will turn out he's actually just an aficionado of crime/spy novels and made the whole thing up in his head.


----------



## Craigbob

Steveknj said:


> I don't see where they can go with this show. To me, this is one of those shows that should have ended about 3 years ago. They just keep it going for whatever reason. I'm still watching, but while I used to look forward to it every week, I'm at the point where I'm watching out of habit. I don't know if I'll watch another season, but I guess I'll finish up this one and decide.


It's kind of like Burn Notice in that way. they keep peeling the onion until there's nothing left.

I enjoy the show and love Spader's Reddington. But I hope the next season is the last, it is getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## Steveknj

Craigbob said:


> It's kind of like Burn Notice in that way. they keep peeling the onion until there's nothing left.
> 
> I enjoy the show and love Spader's Reddington. But I hope the next season is the last, it is getting a bit tiresome.


Burn Notice is a good example. Once he found out who burned him and resolved the story, it got silly trying to keep it going.


----------



## JYoung

Craigbob said:


> It's kind of like Burn Notice in that way. they keep peeling the onion until there's nothing left.
> 
> I enjoy the show and love Spader's Reddington. But I hope the next season is the last, it is getting a bit tiresome.


This season should be the last.
(Based on the events of the last episode.)

But I'll keep watching. 
Only for Spader though.


----------



## mattack

getbak said:


> NBC has given The Blacklist an early renewal for its ninth season: 'The Blacklist' Renewed for Season 9 at NBC


Wow.. I keep thinking they're making the 'season plot' a wrap up kind of thing. That seemed like it the last two seasons IIRC.

Is this show on Peacock? I presume it is, since it's not on Hulu. But I don't have the commercial free peacock, so I have to watch the tivoed version.


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> The thing is that they've answered the "central mystery" several times and then turned around and said, wait that wasn't really the answer, here's the new central mystery. It's gotten silly, but I'm still watching as nothing much else is on and it's a break from watching streaming stuff.


Can you spoilerize the "answers" and then the refutation of that?

Did they ever actually say that


Spoiler



Reddington


 is the


Spoiler



father


 of


Spoiler



the main woman


?

That seems like the main implication all along but I don't remember them ever directly saying it.


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> Can you spoilerize the "answers" and then the refutation of that?
> 
> Did they ever actually say that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Reddington
> 
> 
> is the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> father
> 
> 
> of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the main woman
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> That seems like the main implication all along but I don't remember them ever directly saying it.





Spoiler



They did.
Then it turns out he was someone impersonating Reddington, so he wasn't her father.
Then he wasn't that person either, but someone else.


----------



## ADG

This show has gotten increasingly moronic over the past two seasons and has, IMO, "jumped the shark" more times than should be permitted . I find myself watching because I feel invested enough to want to see the outcome, but the show is so far off of its original track it's ridiculous. She's an agent, she's a fugitive, she's an agent, she's not an agent, she's an agent, she's a killer. He's her father, he's not her father, he's a spy, he's not a spy, he's her father again, he's not her father again. He's the bad guy, he's the good guy, he's the bad guy, he's the........ oh, never mind.....Sigh.


----------



## morac

I’m waiting for the episode when he reveals he’s Ultron.


----------



## gschrock

Steveknj said:


> It still amazes me that a show with a 1.2 rating gets renewed. Do rating even mean that much anymore?


I wouldn't be surprised if this is another year we see a lot of shows that are ones we'd normally expect to get dropped continue on for another year. While it's clearly doable, the restraints of working around the pandemic nonsense are probably going to make pilot season pretty rough for new stuff.


----------



## That Don Guy

Steveknj said:


> It still amazes me that a show with a 1.2 rating gets renewed. Do rating even mean that much anymore?


"Rating"? Not really, when you take into account the fact that a rating only measures the 18-49 demographic. The "millions of viewers" number is closer to the traditional definition of rating. Also, there are things like recording and streaming to take into account.


----------



## type_g

ADG said:


> This show has gotten increasingly moronic over the past two seasons and has, IMO, "jumped the shark" more times than should be permitted . I find myself watching because I feel invested enough to want to see the outcome, but the show is so far off of its original track it's ridiculous. She's an agent, she's a fugitive, she's an agent, she's not an agent, she's an agent, she's a killer. He's her father, he's not her father, he's a spy, he's not a spy, he's her father again, he's not her father again. He's the bad guy, he's the good guy, he's the bad guy, he's the........ oh, never mind.....Sigh.


So many spoilers haha


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I only lasted...three seasons? Maybe four...it just got really old for me.


We stopped watching after


Spoiler



Tom was killed off.



Recently I continued watching on Netflix, but pretty much just watching while using my phone for other stuff; not really paying attention.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> We stopped watching after
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tom was killed off.


Same here, which was more recent than I thought...


----------



## gchance

wprager said:


> We stopped watching after
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tom was killed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I continued watching on Netflix, but pretty much just watching while using my phone for other stuff; not really paying attention.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Same here, which was more recent than I thought...


Spoiler! I quit watching before then, but I don't remember the exact point. Sometime after


Spoiler



Mr. Kaplan died.



I know when it's time to give up when a show ends up with an entire season on the DVR. Once it's available on streaming before I think it's priority, it's a good guess that I really don't care about it anymore.


----------



## Steveknj

That Don Guy said:


> "Rating"? Not really, when you take into account the fact that a rating only measures the 18-49 demographic. The "millions of viewers" number is closer to the traditional definition of rating. Also, there are things like recording and streaming to take into account.


I think the 1.2 is the rating in the 18-54 demo. And also includes DVR playback.


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> This show has gotten increasingly moronic over the past two seasons and has, IMO, "jumped the shark" more times than should be permitted . I find myself watching because I feel invested enough to want to see the outcome, but the show is so far off of its original track it's ridiculous. She's an agent, she's a fugitive, she's an agent, she's not an agent, she's an agent, she's a killer. He's her father, he's not her father, he's a spy, he's not a spy, he's her father again, he's not her father again. He's the bad guy, he's the good guy, he's the bad guy, he's the........ oh, never mind.....Sigh.


This exactly. To string us along they change the story line, spin it around so it's the opposite and then string us along all season only to turn it 180 degrees. It's kind of like WWE where the hero becomes the villain then becomes the hero again and then the villain again


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> I think the 1.2 is the rating in the 18-54 demo. And also includes DVR playback.


is anything else pulling those numbers in friday primetime?


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> is anything else pulling those numbers in friday primetime?


No idea, and that might be the best number. The point I was trying to make, is that considering where we were just 10 years ago, maybe even 5 years ago, a 1.2 would have been a guaranteed cancellation.


----------



## HarleyRandom

NorthAlabama said:


> is anything else pulling those numbers in friday primetime?


I know where the site is that has 18-34, 18-49 and 25-54 not including DVRs.

Here are some recent numbers.

"Shark Tank" and "Smackdown" both had 0.34 18-34. Those were the night's best numbers for that audience.

For 18-49, "Shark Tank" had 0.82 and "Smackdown" 0.63.

For 25-54, "Shark Tank" had 1.12. "Magnum, P.I." had 0.97.

This is obviously very different from viewer numbers in millions. The best I can do for that is Men 18-49 and Women 18-49.

"Shark Tank" is 5.8 women and 4.8 men, "Smackdown" is 5.0 men and 3.2 women.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> I think the 1.2 is the rating in the 18-54 demo. And also includes DVR playback.


Remember that The Blacklist is on Friday nights, where the ratings expectations are much lower.
(That's how Last Man Standing Survived for so long.)


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> Remember that The Blacklist is on Friday nights, where the ratings expectations are much lower.
> (That's how Last Man Standing Survived for so long.)


That's true, and in 2021 standards, it's probably not horrible. Compare to 15 years ago, the show is probably a goner.


----------



## mattyro7878

getbak said:


> NBC has given The Blacklist an early renewal for its ninth season: 'The Blacklist' Renewed for Season 9 at NBC


WOW! I have two unwatched episodes sitting in my Roamio. That never happens and I thought for sure this show was a goner.


----------



## mattyro7878

Beryl said:


> This is my reasoning to bale this season but hearing that it wraps up next season I might multitask through it.


My reasoning exactly.


----------



## mattyro7878

Steveknj said:


> It's all a dream, and Red will wake up in the hospital and it will turn out he's actually just an aficionado of crime/spy novels and made the whole thing up in his head.


or...hes a super robot powered by advanced AI.


----------



## mattack

mattyro7878 said:


> WOW! I have two unwatched episodes sitting in my Roamio. That never happens and I thought for sure this show was a goner.


only two? Wow, I've had whole SEASONs of shows on my Tivo (though mostly back when I was recording more stuff in SD)..
and I _have_ caught up on shows.. heck, the blacklist was one I think I stopped watching for a while then caught up on.. (now I have just the most recent ep unwatched)


----------



## series5orpremier

Manifest season 3, Thursday April 1, 8pm/7pm ET/CT, NBC.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> Manifest season 3, Thursday April 1, 8pm/7pm ET/CT, NBC.


I don't know if that gets a "like" from me, but I'll probably watch. It's one of those shows that I kind of like, but I had completely forgotten about. If it didn't come back I probably wouldn't have given it another thought.


----------



## warrenn

Steveknj said:


> That's true, and in 2021 standards, it's probably not horrible. Compare to 15 years ago, the show is probably a goner.


One thing about now is that there are so many alternate avenues for ad revenue. A show like "Shark Tank" is shown endlessly on CNBC. Streaming providers need content to fill out their catalog. It could be that a network keeps a show limping along in primetime to ensure a stronger revenue stream in these other places.


----------



## Hot4Bo

series5orpremier said:


> Manifest season 3, Thursday April 1, 8pm/7pm ET/CT, NBC.


Looking forward to that and the new L&O franchise - Organized Crime right after it.


----------



## mattack

Hot4Bo said:


> Looking forward to that and the new L&O franchise - Organized Crime right after it.


yeah I only heard about this very recently. I'm *not* a L&O fan, and I sort of wish I was.. (I watched I think the full first season via Netflix DVDs long ago.. I just couldn't get into it for some reason.)

But organized crime sounds like it could be interesting. Maybe multi-episode (but not season long?) continuing stories?


----------



## Hot4Bo

mattack said:


> yeah I only heard about this very recently. I'm *not* a L&O fan, and I sort of wish I was.. (I watched I think the full first season via Netflix DVDs long ago.. I just couldn't get into it for some reason.)
> 
> But organized crime sounds like it could be interesting. Maybe multi-episode (but not season long?) continuing stories?


It is technically-ish a spinoff of SVU. It stars Christopher Meloni who used to be on SVU.


----------



## gchance

Hot4Bo said:


> It is technically-ish a spinoff of SVU. It stars Christopher Meloni who used to be on SVU.


Christopher Meloni AND Mariska Hargitay, at least for the crossover premiere.


----------



## mattack

Hot4Bo said:


> It is technically-ish a spinoff of SVU. It stars Christopher Meloni who used to be on SVU.


yeah I know.. but I'm willing to give another one of these another try..

heck, some eon I may even give the orig one another try if I see it on one of the streaming services I already get.. (even with my usual disclaimer -- I already record way too much stuff). Having 20+ seasons of multiple cop shows would be good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got bored with the various L&O shows...except Criminal Intent, which I may have stuck with all the way, largely on the strength of Vincent D'Onofrio and its somewhat different approach.

So I guess if I hear this is more like that than the others, I might give it a shot...


----------



## Beryl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got bored with the various L&O shows...except Criminal Intent, which I may have stuck with all the way, largely on the strength of Vincent D'Onofrio and its somewhat different approach.
> 
> So I guess if I hear this is more like that than the others, I might give it a shot...


I'll definitely check out the new series.

I loved the original L&O until the end and Criminal Intent until D'Onofrio started seeing a psychiatrist. It would have been awful if they had done that with Columbo. It was interesting when Columbo indulged a few suspects but it wasn't on-going.

For me, SVU was over shortly after Chris was written off. The sex crimes got tiresome and they began to devote too much time with the personal lives of the main characters.

(I liked L&O UK also.)


----------



## Hot4Bo

Never watched any of the other L&O shows but I used to love SVU because of Chris Meloni (big fan of his since 1991 when he was in a wonderful TV movie with Valerie Bertinelli called In a Child's Name) and I stopped watching when he left. I will definitely watch the beginning SVU crossover to see him with Mariska Hargitay then I will watch Organized Crime.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

D’Onofrio was precisely the reason I stopped watching CI! I couldn't stand the way he ALWAYS knew someone who could help him solve the case each and every week!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyTheTiger said:


> D'Onofrio was precisely the reason I stopped watching CI! I couldn't stand the way he ALWAYS knew someone who could help him solve the case each and every week!


But that was the writers, not D'Onofrio. He was great...really elevated the material to another level.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that was the writers, not D'Onofrio. He was great...really elevated the material to another level.


I didn't say I blamed him personally. In fact, other things I've seen him in (Daredevil, Ratched, etc.) have been great. I blame the show itself and if that's the writers (or the directors/showrunners), then so be it. The end result was a show I, personally, found unpalatable.


----------



## Steveknj

I watched L&O back when it first started in the 1990s! I remember Chris Noth being one of the detectives and Michael Moriarty being one of the lawyers, but stopped 2-3 years in when it just became the same old every week. I'm still amazed that it's still around, but then again, people love the various recycled police procedurals on CBS too, so I shouldn't be.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Even aliens love L&O! _Chung Chuuung.
_


----------



## series5orpremier

Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
Only 10 more episodes.


----------



## mlsnyc

series5orpremier said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
> Only 10 more episodes.




not enough frowny faces for this news.


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
> Only 10 more episodes.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mlsnyc said:


> not enough frowny faces for this news.


Well, at least Andy can be seen on classic SNLs.


----------



## sharkster

Oh my!  I'm very surprised by this. This has been a great comedy show and it's very disappointing that it w/b gone so soon.

I still laugh when I think of my favorite cold open. It was S03, E03, named 'Boyle's Hunch' and the cold open had this hilarious bit with a tarantula.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
> Only 10 more episodes.


Burn in Hell Fox, and now NBC!

This is one show I'll miss.


----------



## TonyD79

Bah. They were trying to juice the ratings and thought rematching them in the new series would make ratings magic.


----------



## mattack

series5orpremier said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
> Only 10 more episodes.


NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mattack

(I think there was some OTHER renewal/reboot I was going to post here but now I can't remember what that was.. this is from about a week ago and I see it wasn't discussed at least in the last couple of pages of this thread)

There's Finally an Update on the 'Frasier' Reboot


----------



## sharkster

mattack said:


> (I think there was some OTHER renewal/reboot I was going to post here but now I can't remember what that was.. this is from about a week ago and I see it wasn't discussed at least in the last couple of pages of this thread)
> 
> There's Finally an Update on the 'Frasier' Reboot


I'd rather have a show that would focus more on Niles and Daphne. Glad they are a part of this. It sucks that it won't be on a network or cable channel, however. It's like if you want to see all the shows that were from network tv, in their reboots, you have to pay for yet another streaming service. That irks me.

Bonus round: I did not know that Lisa Kudrow was initially going to have the Roz role. I like her, but I think Peri Gilpin really did a perfect job with that role. Likewise, LK was perfect for the Phoebe Buffet role.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> I'd rather have a show that would focus more on Niles and Daphne. Glad they are a part of this. It sucks that it won't be on a network or cable channel, however. It's like if you want to see all the shows that were from network tv, in their reboots, you have to pay for yet another streaming service. That irks me.
> 
> Bonus round: I did not know that Lisa Kudrow was initially going to have the Roz role. I like her, but I think Peri Gilpin really did a perfect job with that role. Likewise, LK was perfect for the Phoebe Buffet role.


Of course if Lisa was Roz and someone else was Phoebe, you'd be used to that by now and not even think of them as those characters. If you think of Lisa in her post Friends/Mad About You characters, I can see her working as Roz. When you think of her as "Phoebe" then no, it doesn't seem to work.

As for the reboots, bah, not a fan, most don't work, but I will say that the Mad About You reboot worked perfectly. I just wish they'd come up with new ideas rather than play on our fandom of these other series


----------



## mattack

I think this is the one I was trying to remember when I posted the other day..

There's a new Wipeout coming on TBS. John Cena is one of the hosts.


----------



## Generic

'The Real World' Returning to Paramount+ With Original New York Cast


----------



## Rainy Dave

mattack said:


> I think this is the one I was trying to remember when I posted the other day..
> 
> There's a new Wipeout coming on TBS. John Cena is one of the hosts.


I loved the old one with the Johns and Jill. Not too sure if the hosts will carry this one. I'll give it a go though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wonder if they're filming it at the same place. Does that mean they had to dismantle the Holey Moley sets?


----------



## Michael S

NCIS: New Orleans to end after season 7. 'NCIS: New Orleans' To End With Season 7 - Deadline

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael S

Mom to also end after this season. 'Mom' to end after season 8, one season after Anna Faris' exit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hapster85

Michael S said:


> Mom to also end after this season. 'Mom' to end after season 8, one season after Anna Faris' exit
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not surprised. Anna Faris leaving really changed the dynamic. It just hasn't been the same without her.


----------



## Worf

Michael S said:


> NCIS: New Orleans to end after season 7. 'NCIS: New Orleans' To End With Season 7 - Deadline
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I kinda liked NCIS NOLA because it was a quirky and different procedural. I guess this just confirms NCIS Hawaii... - CBS is making space on the schedule for it.


----------



## laria

I dislike most of the supporting cast for New Orleans, so I am not too sad. I am still behind by like 2 full seasons. It started out ok but as people were replaced, I didn’t like the new ones.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if they're filming it at the same place. Does that mean they had to dismantle the Holey Moley sets?


Different network and not sure if it's produced by the same company, so perhaps a brand new set? I did notice they are showing the older ones on TBS now.

I still liked Most Extreme Elimination Challenge better


----------



## Amnesia

Worf said:


> I guess this just confirms NCIS Hawaii...


I wonder if we'll see any of the cast from _Magnum PI_ or _Hawaii Five-O_...


----------



## MikeMar

DevdogAZ said:


> I wonder if they're filming it at the same place. Does that mean they had to dismantle the Holey Moley sets?


They better not mess up Holey Moley!!!! Best show on TV


----------



## lambertman

hapster85 said:


> Not surprised. Anna Faris leaving really changed the dynamic. It just hasn't been the same without her.


I still quite liked the show it became, but eight seasons seemed like the endpoint even before Faris left.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> I kinda liked NCIS NOLA because it was a quirky and different procedural. I guess this just confirms NCIS Hawaii... - CBS is making space on the schedule for it.





Amnesia said:


> I wonder if we'll see any of the cast from _Magnum PI_ or _Hawaii Five-O_...


Okay, there simply must be "Magnum, PI" crossovers with a trio of navy vets investigating cases.


----------



## Michael S

Amnesia said:


> I wonder if we'll see any of the cast from _Magnum PI_ or _Hawaii Five-O_...


We could because Hawaii 5-0 and NCIS: LA did have crossover.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Worf

Quite possibly, since all 3 are CBS productions. I think you'll see massive crossovers of NCIS Hawaii, Magnum PI and Hawaii 5-0. I hear some of the production staff on NCIS NOLA have been moved over to Hawaii production as well - it's a done deal. 

The good news though is that because NCIS NOLA has a long heads up, they have plenty of time to wrap up the storylines. Guess now I'll also have to see what other series Scott Bakula goes into now. Just so strange seeing all the characters he plays.


----------



## jamesbobo

Michael S said:


> Mom to also end after this season. 'Mom' to end after season 8, one season after Anna Faris' exit
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wonder if Anna Faris will make an appearance in the final episode. One of my favorite sit-coms, it will be missed.


----------



## lambertman

I doubt whatever compelled Anna to leave is going to suddenly allow her/make her want to return.


----------



## cherry ghost

I wonder if Anna Faris or America Ferrara(Superstore) would have stuck around if they’d known it would only be one more season.


----------



## gchance

lambertman said:


> I doubt whatever compelled Anna to leave is going to suddenly allow her/make her want to return.





cherry ghost said:


> I wonder if Anna Faris or America Ferrara(Superstore) would have stuck around if they'd known it would only be one more season.


In both cases I get the strong feeling that the shows would not have been cancelled, had they stuck around. Some shows can't survive losing key cast members. What if David Schwimmer had left Friends at some point? Or Michael Richards left Seinfeld?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Worf said:


> Quite possibly, since all 3 are CBS productions. I think you'll see massive crossovers of NCIS Hawaii, Magnum PI and Hawaii 5-0. I hear some of the production staff on NCIS NOLA have been moved over to Hawaii production as well - it's a done deal.
> 
> The good news though is that because NCIS NOLA has a long heads up, they have plenty of time to wrap up the storylines. Guess now I'll also have to see what other series Scott Bakula goes into now. Just so strange seeing all the characters he plays.


What I'd really like to see is Frank Reagan go on vacation in Hawaii. Why they haven't done it is a mystery.

I never added "Blue Bloods" to the list of shows I watch but I did watch Tom Selleck when he was Magnum. A few times.

I never watched NOLA because I figured there wouldn't be time travel involved.


----------



## Craigbob

HarleyRandom said:


> I never watched NOLA because I figured there wouldn't be time travel involved.


Sam's still trying to put right what went wrong, and NOLA, a lot goes wrong. LOL


----------



## Tony_T

March 22nd


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> March 22nd


I've been looking forward to this, although I do take issue with them cussing at the kids all the time. What is this, 6-7 years after Season 1?

"It does drive me slightly mad that we can't just make them do what we want anymore."

Yeah no, that was my son from the time he was 3. He's 19 now.


----------



## realityboy

MikeMar said:


> They better not mess up Holey Moley!!!! Best show on TV


No worries.

'Holey Moley' Renewed For Two Seasons At ABC - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T

Season 2, March 26th


----------



## Michael S

That one animated show about the yellow family will be coming back for two more seasons.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367187482987626500


----------



## sharkster

Michael S said:


> That one animated show about the yellow family will be coming back for two more seasons.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367187482987626500


The Simpsons? Or?


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> The Simpsons? Or?


Were you not able to see the Tweet in the message you quoted?


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> Were you not able to see the Tweet in the message you quoted?


No. Nothing showed for me. I even tried 'post reply' because that will usually put up a missing graphic, but nothing.

Wah 



Oh wait! Now, it's there. What the heck. I swear, nothing was there before. Well - D'oh!


----------



## Allanon

Bosch Spinoff Set at IMDb TV, Ahead of Amazon Series' Summer Finale


----------



## JYoung

Michael S said:


> That one animated show about the yellow family will be coming back for two more seasons.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367187482987626500


Never heard of them.


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> Bosch Spinoff Set at IMDb TV, Ahead of Amazon Series' Summer Finale


Interesting, it's Bosch Nights, sort of like Baywatch Nights. Maybe there's still hope for a Goliath crossover.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> Bosch Spinoff Set at IMDb TV, Ahead of Amazon Series' Summer Finale


Oh no, there's no way to buy an ad-free version of IMDb TV! Now researching whether it would work with PlayOn...


----------



## Allanon

gchance said:


> Interesting, it's Bosch Nights, sort of like Baywatch Nights. Maybe there's still hope for a Goliath crossover.


I'm thinking more like The Good Fight which was a spin-off of The Good Wife. Some of the same characters but a different focus. Seems like they will be focusing on the lawyers instead of the detectives.


----------



## Allanon

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Oh no, there's no way to buy an ad-free version of IMDb TV! Now researching whether it would work with PlayOn...


Maybe Amazon Prime will have it also, if not then you can probably get it using magical mean where ads simply don't exist.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> Maybe Amazon Prime will have it also, if not then you can probably get it using magical mean where ads simply don't exist.


So far they're saying IMDb TV only, but I'm told a Prime account will allow PlayOn to access IMDb TV, and with Channels DVR I'd then have the magical means to skip commercials just like I do with most other shows.


----------



## Allanon

Pokemon_Dad said:


> So far they're saying IMDb TV only, but I'm told a Prime account will allow PlayOn to access IMDb TV, and with Channels DVR I'd then have the magical means to skip commercials just like I do with most other shows.


I just tested PlayOn and you can record IMDB TV from the Amazon Prime Video channel.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> I just tested PlayOn and you can record IMDB TV from the Amazon Prime Video channel.


Thank you! Looks like I've got a plan.


----------



## Bierboy

Michael S said:


> That one animated show about the yellow family will be coming back for two more seasons.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367187482987626500


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That will take it over 750 episodes!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bierboy said:


>


There apparently isn't a thread for "The Simpsons" but I just have to say this. Dan Castellaneta has an operatic quality singing voice and he sometimes sings like Pimply-Faced Kid. In other words, he does that terrible thing to his voice like Julie Kavner does as Marge. That can't be good for his real singing voice.

And one would thing Julie would have quit dong that to her own voice early on.


----------



## Goober96

HarleyRandom said:


> There apparently isn't a thread for "The Simpsons" but I just have to say this. Dan Castellaneta has an operatic quality singing voice and he sometimes sings like Pimply-Faced Kid. In other words, he does that terrible thing to his voice like Julie Kavner does as Marge. That can't be good for his real singing voice.
> 
> And one would thing Julie would have quit dong that to her own voice early on.


Large sums of money has a way of overriding such concerns.


----------



## morac

HarleyRandom said:


> There apparently isn't a thread for "The Simpsons" but I just have to say this. Dan Castellaneta has an operatic quality singing voice and he sometimes sings like Pimply-Faced Kid. In other words, he does that terrible thing to his voice like Julie Kavner does as Marge. That can't be good for his real singing voice.
> 
> And one would thing Julie would have quit dong that to her own voice early on.


If you watch the first season of the Simpsons, Homer sounds very different. The reason Dan changed the voice is the current voice is much easier on his vocal cords than the old one was.

The Simpsons: Why Homer's Voice Changed After Season 1

Believe me, voice over artists aren't going to do anything that jeopardizes their voice (aka their career). Julie Kavner wouldn't be voicing Marge as she does if it was causing her harm.


----------



## ej42137

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Oh no, there's no way to buy an ad-free version of IMDb TV! Now researching whether it would work with PlayOn...


Most of the programs I see on IMDB through Prime seem to have a purchase option. I'm hoping "New Bosch" will be like this; otherwise I will probably skip it, as I can't stand forced ads.


----------



## Amnesia

If Amazon was going to make it available (commercial-free) to Amazon Prime members, then why would they move it to IMDbTV?


----------



## Allanon

Amnesia said:


> If Amazon was going to make it available (commercial-free) to Amazon Prime members, then why would they move it to IMDbTV?


To get original content on their lesser known streaming service which will boost subscribers.


----------



## sharkster

morac said:


> If you watch the first season of the Simpsons, Homer sounds very different. The reason Dan changed the voice is the current voice is much easier on his vocal cords than the old one was.
> 
> The Simpsons: Why Homer's Voice Changed After Season 1
> 
> Believe me, voice over artists aren't going to do anything that jeopardizes their voice (aka their career). Julie Kavner wouldn't be voicing Marge as she does if it was causing her harm.


I've always noticed the change and wonder if it were a different actor at first. Interesting.

This must just be one of the best gigs ever. You don't have to do hair/makeup and just voice, and then the show lasts decades. Just a great gig. Some of them also have done non-animated acting over these decades, as well.


----------



## HarleyRandom

morac said:


> If you watch the first season of the Simpsons, Homer sounds very different. The reason Dan changed the voice is the current voice is much easier on his vocal cords than the old one was.
> 
> The Simpsons: Why Homer's Voice Changed After Season 1.


That's why I thought Julie would do it too. I knew how different he sounded.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> That's why I thought Julie would do it too. I knew how different he sounded.


I think Julie's is more similar to how death metal vocals are, where it sounds like it would kill their vocals but it's a technique that doesn't. Or Brian Johnson from AC/DC, he speaks and he's a normal guy and then he sings and it's like holy crap, this guy's going to rip his vocal chords to shreds... but he's done it for 50 years.


----------



## realityboy

Marge has sounded a little rough for the past couple of years compared to the beginning, but I chalk it up to age rather than vocal strain. Julie Kavner is 70.


----------



## morac

realityboy said:


> Marge has sounded a little rough for the past couple of years compared to the beginning, but I chalk it up to age rather than vocal strain. Julie Kavner is 70.


June Foray was still voicing characters into her late 90's, so 70 isn't that old for a voice artist.


----------



## mattack

sharkster said:


> This must just be one of the best gigs ever.


well, they all threatened to quit a few years ago.. so maybe not one of the best gigs ever!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mattack said:


> well, they all threatened to quit a few years ago.. so maybe not one of the best gigs ever!


IIRC, that dispute wasn't because it wasn't the best gig ever...it was because the studio was trying to make it less best. And the dispute ended when the studio backed down, leaving it still one of the best gigs ever.


----------



## HarleyRandom

realityboy said:


> Marge has sounded a little rough for the past couple of years compared to the beginning, but I chalk it up to age rather than vocal strain. Julie Kavner is 70.


This morning on NPR someone described the hats British guards wear as "Marge Simpson hats".


----------



## HarleyRandom

series5orpremier said:


> Brooklyn Nine-Nine to End With Long-Delayed, Shortened Season 8
> Only 10 more episodes.


Loading up on animation: HBO Max orders Scooby-Doo spinoff and more | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)

Okay, this was old news.

Anyway, I'm not happy.

On a related subject, Samberg has been really good in the classic SNLs I've been seeing. And I look forward to seeing the movie "Palm Springs" after all the awards show clips I've seen.


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> Loading up on animation: HBO Max orders Scooby-Doo spinoff and more | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)
> 
> Okay, this was old news.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not happy.
> 
> On a related subject, Samberg has been really good in the classic SNLs I've been seeing. And I look forward to seeing the movie "Palm Springs" after all the awards show clips i've seen.


Palm Springs was really good. One of the streamers showed it when it came out for "free" (i.e. no additional fee).


----------



## Tony_T

Canceled: Year Of The Rabbit: Channel 4 Reverses Renewal Of IFC Co-Production - Deadline


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Steveknj said:


> Palm Springs was really good. One of the streamers showed it when it came out for "free" (i.e. no additional fee).


It's on Hulu along with Nomadland.


----------



## warrenn

Steveknj said:


> Palm Springs was really good. One of the streamers showed it when it came out for "free" (i.e. no additional fee).


I concur. I read a blurb which said Palm Springs was good and that people should watch it without reading any summaries, which is what I did. It's a somewhat well known trope, but I really enjoyed their take on it. I later showed to my family without telling them anything about it beforehand and they all enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Steveknj

warrenn said:


> I concur. I read a blurb which said Palm Springs was good and that people should watch it without reading any summaries, which is what I did. It's a somewhat well known trope, but I really enjoyed their take on it. I later showed to my family without telling them anything about it beforehand and they all enjoyed it as well.


This is true. It follows most of the RomCom tropes. Nothing wrong with that. As with any trope, if it's done well, I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce24

Allanon said:


> To get original content on their lesser known streaming service which will boost subscribers.


Then offer it on your free service, with commercials, to people who aren't paying for your premium service and with out commercials on Prime. Trying to pad your subscription numbers by screwing over your existing paying customers make little sense.


----------



## mattack

I wonder if the newly announced hbo-with-commercials will still have shows uncut/uncensored..
(not like I'm going to be a viewer of that, I pay for no-commercials versions of streaming AND have cable... But I have long thought there should have been something like HBO-with-commercials on cable as long as they still didn't edit things.. and one could tivo to avoid commercials.. since as the studies have shown, some huge # of people *don't* skip commercials)


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> I wonder if the newly announced hbo-with-commercials will still have shows uncut/uncensored..
> (not like I'm going to be a viewer of that, I pay for no-commercials versions of streaming AND have cable... But I have long thought there should have been something like HBO-with-commercials on cable as long as they still didn't edit things.. and one could tivo to avoid commercials.. since as the studies have shown, some huge # of people *don't* skip commercials)


The HBO shows still won't have commercials in them. They may have them before and after. That tier also misses out on the theatrical releases.


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> The HBO shows still won't have commercials in them. They may have them before and after. That tier also misses out on the theatrical releases.


oh you mean it it will be a commercial supported version of JUST HBO's original shows? and the commercials won't even be interrupting the show?

still not something I'm interested in, but not too long ago, I probably would have been.


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> oh you mean it it will be a commercial supported version of JUST HBO's original shows? and the commercials won't even be interrupting the show?
> 
> still not something I'm interested in, but not too long ago, I probably would have been.


It'll have all the HBO Max shows except the theatricals. Everything will have commercials except the HBO Originals. (Not to be confused with the HBO Max Originals)


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> The HBO shows still won't have commercials in them. They may have them before and after. That tier also misses out on the theatrical releases.


Have they announced that? I can live with that. It's what Hulu does for their movies on the ad supported tier. It doesn't bother me that much. I already have the current tier so I'm worried about it.


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> Have they announced that? I can live with that. It's what Hulu does for their movies on the ad supported tier. It doesn't bother me that much. I already have the current tier so I'm worried about it.


HBO MAX


----------



## realityboy

'The Amber Ruffin Show' Renewed At Peacock Through September - Deadline


----------



## astrohip

realityboy said:


> 'The Amber Ruffin Show' Renewed At Peacock Through September - Deadline


I like Amber, and her spots on Seth Myers are almost always worth watching. But who is watching her on Peacock? Way too much trouble for me to try to watch.


----------



## realityboy

astrohip said:


> I like Amber, and her spots on Seth Myers are almost always worth watching. But who is watching her on Peacock? Way too much trouble for me to try to watch.


I like it. It's only once a week so I haven't bothered to pay anything for Peacock. They did play a couple episodes on NBC in place of Lilly Singh on a few Fridays since Lilly only does 4 times a week.


----------



## Tony_T

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMni7mknbB4/


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMni7mknbB4/


Either going to be really cool or just BAD, here's hoping!


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> I wonder if the newly announced hbo-with-commercials will still have shows uncut/uncensored..
> (not like I'm going to be a viewer of that, I pay for no-commercials versions of streaming AND have cable... But I have long thought there should have been something like HBO-with-commercials on cable as long as they still didn't edit things.. and one could tivo to avoid commercials.. since as the studies have shown, some huge # of people *don't* skip commercials)


I think most commercials are too good to skip but I generally don't watch a commercial more than once unless I'm streaming in which case that's not an option. Oh, wait, it is. No one has been able to explain to me why my video nearly always freezes during or right after commercial breaks. I click on the URL and press enter and get the show back and sometimes I'm starting several minutes before the break. They don't make me watch the commercials again so that might actually be a way to cheat.


----------



## Tony_T

Season 2 - April 1st FOX


----------



## mattack

yeah I saw that in my to do list.. weird, because the first season seemed like a total 'dump the episodes' thing.


----------



## Tony_T

May 7th


----------



## MikeMar

Their pandemic special is still the best one made!


----------



## secondclaw

American Gods cancelled by Starz ... Not unexpected.

American Gods Cancelled by Starz After Three Seasons


----------



## Tony_T

"If we don't get a season 4, we've ended on the single most frustrating, upsetting and maddening place that any season could possibly end," Gaiman explained.


----------



## Anubys

I tried to watch season 3 of American Gods and then I remembered that I hated every second of season 2. I love the lead actor but two seasons is enough for me. Knowing that it's cancelled and that it ended unresolved lets me know I made the right choice by no longer watching.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I watched S1 of American Gods and never had any interest in continuing with S2 or S3.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> I watched S1 of American Gods and never had any interest in continuing with S2 or S3.


Me+. S1 was okay-ish, but I could tell it wasn't going in a direction that worked for me.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Allanon

*Queen of the South* - Season 5 premieres April 7th on USA Network, it will be the final season.


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


>


Nice, enjoyed the 2nd season (not as much as the first) but it was stupid fun


----------



## Allanon

'The Right Stuff' Canceled By Disney+ After One Season, Shopped By WBTV - Deadline


----------



## Generic




----------



## Allanon

Generic said:


>


"New Season Coming 2022"


----------



## eddyj

2022 and Q-centric. Double Ugh.


----------



## Allanon




----------



## Craigbob

Tony_T said:


>


Yes! I was hoping for a renewal on this. The 1st season was amazing, 2nd so-so (but had it's moments). I hope they improve on the 2nd with the 3rd.


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> "New Season Coming 2022"





eddyj said:


> 2022 and Q-centric. Double Ugh.


They're teasing, it doesn't mean Q is the central character for the entire season. He'll probably be in an episode or two. As far as 2022 is concerned, they just started filming in February.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## wprager

For those who post just a video please understand that many of these are only available in the US. The rest of us just see a black screen with "this video is not available" message.


----------



## Unbeliever

And none of us in market can figure out what the market is and who's outside the market. That goes the other way, too, there are videos that aren't US market.

--Carlos V.


----------



## dswallow

Unbeliever said:


> And none of us in market can figure out what the market is and who's outside the market. That goes the other way, too, there are videos that aren't US market.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I think he's simply asking for a line or two saying something beyond just a link to a video that won't display anything.


----------



## Craigbob

I can only take Q in small doses. An episode here, and episode there and I'm good. I don't want to see a whole season of Picard/Q interaction. I think that would get old very quickly.

But I am hoping for some other TNG alumni to show up, Geordi and Worf would be nice.


----------



## NorthAlabama

q is like the holodeck, it opens up so many new storylines, i can't help but anxiously anticipate the return.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I can't stand that smarmy character. I loved it when Sisko decked him though.


----------



## mattack

eddyj said:


> 2022 and Q-centric. Double Ugh.


that's funny, those might get me to actually watch this. I watched a couple episodes of Picard at a friend's house.. It's "dark" like Discovery, but because of Picard, I watched. Q would get me back. (I have P+, and long long ago said that new Trek series would get me to subscribe to a service.. but I meant _good_ Trek shows.. and again, I already subscribe anyway, to watch CBS shows w/out commercials)


----------



## jlb

I always liked Q episodes...especially given the whole dynamic of testing Picard's humanity. So with the ending of Season 1 of ST: Picard, I think the Q dynamic, even if he just bookends the season, could be quite interesting. What really does it mean to be human, from the perspective of a synth.


----------



## Worf

MacGyver cancelled after 5 seasons, last episode on April 30th.

'MacGyver' Canceled at CBS

Somehow, I think this is related to the lawsuit.


----------



## eddyj

I can't believe it was really 5 seasons.

And finally, WTF?


> The network's new pickups for the 2021-22 season include _CSI: Vegas, _


----------



## laria

CSI 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Steveknj

eddyj said:


> I can't believe it was really 5 seasons.
> 
> And finally, WTF?


I was thinking the same thing. Five seasons? Wow. I watched the first couple of episodes, and realized it was just another CBS procedural.

And really we need CSI: Yahuppetsville, CSI: West Hempstead and CSI: Kalamazoo. Actually we need the CSI / NCIS network to rival the L&O network (oh wait, isn't that USA Network?). Too much of a good thing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Five seasons? Wow. I watched the first couple of episodes, and realized it was just another CBS procedural.
> 
> CSI: Kalamazoo


Medieval scholars! Who solve crimes!


----------



## gchance

Worf said:


> MacGyver cancelled after 5 seasons, last episode on April 30th.
> 
> 'MacGyver' Canceled at CBS
> 
> Somehow, I think this is related to the lawsuit.





Steveknj said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Five seasons? Wow. I watched the first couple of episodes, and realized it was just another CBS procedural.


I'm shocked it's still on, I thought it was canceled after like 4 weeks or something. I only watched the first episode too.


----------



## ncbill

eddyj said:


> I can't believe it was really 5 seasons.
> 
> And finally, WTF?
> 
> _The network's *new pickups for the 2021-22 season include CSI: Vegas*,_


George Eads should join the new CSI...he & Jorja Fox can take turns pushing William Peterson around in a wheelchair...

aka "CSI: Ironsides"

EDIT: looks like Gary Dourdan's cleaned up his life...please bring him back for at least a few episodes...I'm sure he could use the money.


----------



## DancnDude

I think CSI was great, especially the original. I'll be glad to have it back, not to mention it's my wife's favorite show. It's not like we have 3 concurrent spinoffs now, the entire series and spinoffs have been off air for like 6 years now. I'd like to have a science-based show on TV now.


----------



## dswallow

I want an "FBI: Stiles" series.


----------



## laria

DancnDude said:


> I think CSI was great, especially the original. I'll be glad to have it back, not to mention it's my wife's favorite show. It's not like we have 3 concurrent spinoffs now, the entire series and spinoffs have been off air for like 6 years now. I'd like to have a science-based show on TV now.


Yeah I loved CSI, I will watch a new one. I just think it's funny that they're going to call it CSI: Vegas when the original was in Vegas.  I enjoyed the spinoffs as well... NY more than Miami, but I still liked Miami well enough, even despite David Caruso.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> CSI: Kalamazoo.


*ABC-DEF-CSIiiii've Got A Gal In: Kalamazoo


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> Yeah I loved CSI, I will watch a new one. I just think it's funny that they're going to call it CSI: Vegas when the original was in Vegas.  I enjoyed the spinoffs as well... NY more than Miami, but I still liked Miami well enough, even despite David Caruso.


That was the biggest part of my WTF. Not that they are bringing it back (LOVED the original), but that it was called that.


----------



## Amnesia

ncbill said:


> EDIT: looks like Gary Dourdan's cleaned up his life...please bring him back for at least a few episodes...


That would be difficult, since his character was killed off over a dozen years ago (and died on camera, IIRC)


----------



## jasrub

Amnesia said:


> That would be difficult, since his character was killed off over a dozen years ago (and died on camera, IIRC)


What you saw was an identical twin... Isn't that what soap operas do all the time?


----------



## Bierboy

laria said:


> ... I still liked Miami well enough, even despite David Caruso.


 CSI: Miami was a classic, especially its color palettes.


----------



## lambertman

eddyj said:


> That was the biggest part of my WTF. Not that they are bringing it back (LOVED the original), but that it was called that.


Maaaaybe so that they don't ever have to worry about a buyer expecting these new eps to be included in the "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation" package?


----------



## gchance

So when do they create the CSI streaming app for $5.99/mo?


----------



## dswallow

Bierboy said:


> CSI: Miami was a classic, especially its color palettes.


I remember expressing how good the HD visuals were on that show. Then I rewatched the original CSI recently. And there was a crossover with the CSI:Miami show. I could not fast forward fast enough over all those horrendously bad characters/actors/lines/stories. I will never rewatch CSI:Miami. Ever.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> I remember expressing how good the HD visuals were on that show. Then I rewatched the original CSI recently. And there was a crossover with the CSI:Miami show. I could not fast forward fast enough over all those horrendously bad characters/actors/lines/stories. I will never rewatch CSI:Miami. Ever.


I remember watching Miami Vice when it first came out, and being blown away at how forward-looking it felt. Like watching a show from the future.

When I watched some episodes just a few years ago, I was blown away at how 70s-cop-show it felt.


----------



## JYoung

Steveknj said:


> And really we need CSI: Yahuppetsville, CSI: West Hempstead and CSI: Kalamazoo. Actually we need the CSI / NCIS network to rival the L&O network (oh wait, isn't that USA Network?). Too much of a good thing?


CSI: Rancho Cucamonga.
Law and Order: Parking Patrol.



Amnesia said:


> That would be difficult, since his character was killed off over a dozen years ago (and died on camera, IIRC)


"He got better."


----------



## mattack

eddyj said:


> I can't believe it was really 5 seasons.


That's funny, because this is one of the times when something was shorter than I thought. It seemed like it's been on *forever*. I think I watched the entire first season and probably stopped somewhere in the 2nd season. I bet I still have a bunch of eps downloaded (when I kept recording but had stopped watching). I liked it, but it was popular enough that I knew I could come back to it some eon. (I never really watched the orig btw)

CSI (and spinoffs) is one of the shows I still liked, but stopped watching during the original run.. Heck, partially because of not enough tuners and *originally* because of the 'er' problem -- 'er' starting early, and at first not even showing that in the guide data.. so I recorded 'er' instead of CSI.

I even liked the short lived CSI:Cyber, and even had I think most of the 2nd season on my tivo but lost them due to a sizing bug when trying to transfer something ELSE to my tivo (stupid tivo pre-deletes things, not when it ACTUALLY needs space). and CSI:Cyber never shows up on the streaming services. Oh, Paramount+ only has S1, S2, S15 of orig CSI. Hulu has s1-16 (entire run?)
nobody seems to have CSI:Cyber (so I can just watch them for completeness).


----------



## NorthAlabama

chicago animal control


----------



## Edmund

mattack said:


> That's funny, because this is one of the times when something was shorter than I thought. It seemed like it's been on *forever*. I think I watched the entire first season and probably stopped somewhere in the 2nd season. I bet I still have a bunch of eps downloaded (when I kept recording but had stopped watching). I liked it, but it was popular enough that I knew I could come back to it some eon. (I never really watched the orig btw)
> 
> CSI (and spinoffs) is one of the shows I still liked, but stopped watching during the original run.. Heck, partially because of not enough tuners and *originally* because of the 'er' problem -- 'er' starting early, and at first not even showing that in the guide data.. so I recorded 'er' instead of CSI.
> 
> I even liked the short lived CSI:Cyber, and even had I think most of the 2nd season on my tivo but lost them due to a sizing bug when trying to transfer something ELSE to my tivo (stupid tivo pre-deletes things, not when it ACTUALLY needs space). and CSI:Cyber never shows up on the streaming services. Oh, Paramount+ only has S1, S2, S15 of orig CSI. Hulu has s1-16 (entire run?)
> nobody seems to have CSI:Cyber (so I can just watch them for completeness).


You can buy season one for $11.99 on amazon prime, and season two for $15.99:

Watch CSI: Cyber, Season 1 | Prime Video


----------



## ncbill

jasrub said:


> What you saw was an identical twin... Isn't that what soap operas do all the time?


I was thinking "evil twin" so some sort of crime lord they could use for a story arc.


----------



## Shakhari

I've been waiting for Law and Order: Chicago CSI


----------



## wprager

JYoung said:


> CSI: Rancho Cucamonga.
> Law and Order: Parking Patrol.
> 
> "He got better."


Over here in Ottawa we have a local cable "show" called Stittsville on Patrol. Starring a Sens Twitter character who has a rather unique style ("Sens" being the Ottawa Senators -- a local NHL team).

Edit: Holy crap, it's got an IMDb page! Stittsville on Patrol (TV Series 2021- ) - IMDb

P.S. The rather unfortunately-named "Stittsville" is a medium-sized suburb of Ottawa -- about as far West as amalgamation got.


----------



## Tony_T

JYoung said:


> Law and Order: Parking Patrol


Law and Order: SUV


----------



## jcondon

laria said:


> Yeah I loved CSI, I will watch a new one. I just think it's funny that they're going to call it CSI: Vegas when the original was in Vegas.  I enjoyed the spinoffs as well... NY more than Miami, but I still liked Miami well enough, even despite David Caruso.


God he was horrible. We bailed on the last few seasons of CSI Miami. We stuck with NY to end and bailed on the original when Ted Danson was brought in.


----------



## gchance

ncbill said:


> I was thinking "evil twin" so some sort of crime lord they could use for a story arc.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Is that the Hoff?


----------



## ncbill

DouglasPHill said:


> Is that the Hoff?


as Michael's *evil twin* Garthe Knight


----------



## gchance

DouglasPHill said:


> Is that the Hoff?





ncbill said:


> as Michael's *evil twin* Garthe Knight


Exactly, EVIL TWIN Hoff.


----------



## ozzman73

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Medieval scholars! Who solve crimes!


Been done, it's called The Name of the Rose


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ozzman73 said:


> Been done, it's called The Name of the Rose


That's a scholar in the Middle Ages who solves crimes. Different thing altogether!

(I suppose you're one of those who thinks The Mentalist was a rip-off of Psych...)


----------



## ozzman73

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's a scholar in the Middle Ages who solves crimes. Different thing altogether!
> 
> (I suppose you're one of those who thinks The Mentalist was a rip-off of Psych...)


OK maybe then, what if the scholars time traveled to gather evidence and solve modern riddles.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ozzman73 said:


> OK maybe then, what if the scholars time traveled to gather evidence and solve modern riddles.


Just so long as it doesn't turn into a Dan Brown story...


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just so long as it doesn't turn into a Dan Brown story...


Doesn't everything?


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


>


Oh lord, please let them make up for that awful series finale! I'm excited and apprehensive about this!


----------



## secondclaw

Invincible on Amazon Prime renewed for seasons 2 and 3.
'Invincible' Renewed for Season 2 and 3 at Amazon - Variety


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


>


This makes me so very, very happy! I'm actually one of the ones who was happy with the Dexter finale because


Spoiler



All I really wanted was for Dexter to not get caught or killed. I realized that he couldn't be with his loved ones because he knew he would end up destroying them, as happened to the rest of his loved ones.


This was one of my all-time favorite shows and I was sorry to see it end. MCH is amazing and SFU was also one of my all-time favorite shows.


----------



## wmcbrine

sharkster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All I really wanted was for Dexter to not get caught or killed. I realized that he couldn't be with his loved ones because he knew he would end up destroying them, as happened to the rest of his loved ones.


Well...


Spoiler



The new season is being run by the original show runner, who said that he always imagined the show ending with Dexter's death. But, who knows if he still feels that way?


----------



## sharkster

wmcbrine said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The new season is being run by the original show runner, who said that he always imagined the show ending with Dexter's death. But, who knows if he still feels that way?





Spoiler



Nooooooooooooooooooo

I guess I shouldn't be shocked. But, still, I guess I'll hope for the best. I got my wish once and figure it's beyond my place in life to be lucky again. For me, the bigggest shock of the show was the ending of season 4. That was just mind-blowing. Also one of my fav seasons, because Lithgow is so amazing both as super creepy bad guy as well as funny guy.


----------



## madscientist

Unfortunately between when Dexter went off the air and now, we've dropped Showtime... sigh...


----------



## jr461

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh lord, please let them make up for that awful series finale! I'm excited and apprehensive about this!





Spoiler



I think it really started getting awful and jumped the shark when Deb found out what he was doing. It just kept spiraling downhill until that ridiculous ending. [\spoiler]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jr461 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it really started getting awful and jumped the shark when Deb found out what he was doing. It just kept spiraling downhill until that ridiculous ending. [\spoiler]


Yeah, that was a show that wore out its welcome long before it ended. I have zero interest in seeing it revisited.


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh lord, please let them make up for that awful series finale!


Dexter: "This Fall"


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that was a show that wore out its welcome long before it ended. I have zero interest in seeing it revisited.


If it never was resolved, I'd be fine with it, but, since it's being resolved, I'll watch (at some point, I don't have Showtime, but if there's a free preview at some point somewhere, I'll take a look)


----------



## Tony_T

Final episode airing June 24, then a move to HBOMax sometime in the future.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Just read this!

Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


----------



## Steveknj

photoshopgrl said:


> Just read this!
> 
> Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


I usually hate when the revive old show, because they usually put some ridiculous change that makes the show more "hip" for no particular reason, but I will watch this one and Night Court was always one of my favorites. It helps that Larroquette will be returning. and I can see Rauch having some of the qualities that Harry had. It will be interesting to see how they "replace" Bull and Roz (who replaced two other bailiffs) and Christine.


----------



## gchance

I love Melissa Rauch, but to make her "Harry's daughter" who happens to be the judge now just bugs the heck out of me. I'd be happier if Larroquette was now the judge, and Melissa as just the DA. And while he may be 78 years old, I hope do Bull shows up at some point.


----------



## gchance

gchance said:


> I love Melissa Rauch, but to make her "Harry's daughter" who happens to be the judge now just bugs the heck out of me. I'd be happier if Larroquette was now the judge, and Melissa as just the DA. And while he may be 78 years old, I hope do Bull shows up at some point.


Bwahaha.

'Night Court' Star Richard Moll -- No Way In Hell I'd Do a Reunion


----------



## Tony_T

gchance said:


> Bwahaha.
> 
> 'Night Court' Star Richard Moll -- No Way In Hell I'd Do a Reunion


That story was in 2013, so I wouldn't count him out just yet.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> That story was in 2013, so I wouldn't count him out just yet.


Right, and if whoever he had the beef with was Harry...


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> I love Melissa Rauch, but to make her "Harry's daughter" who happens to be the judge now just bugs the heck out of me. I'd be happier if Larroquette was now the judge, and Melissa as just the DA. And while he may be 78 years old, I hope do Bull shows up at some point.


When I first saw that Rauch was going to be on this, that's what I assumed, Larroquette would be the judge (it would make the show somewhat different in tenor, I suppose with Harry being more freewheeling and Dan being more rigid.) But I'm curious to see how this could work.


----------



## Allanon




----------



## scooterboy

Allanon said:


>


Loved the show, but 


Spoiler



not sure how I feel about Hutton's replacement.


----------



## Allanon

scooterboy said:


> Loved the show, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how I feel about Hutton's replacement.





Spoiler



Hutton is probably not there because of this:
Timothy Hutton Accused of Raping 14-Year-Old Girl in the 1980s - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


>


I've never seen the original, will that matter?


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> I've never seen the original, will that matter?


You can probably watch without knowing their history but why would you when you have until July to binge all five seasons? Seriously though, you could just watch the first few episodes of season 1 to get the premise. It is basically just a heist of the week type show.


----------



## wprager

photoshopgrl said:


> Just read this!
> 
> Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


I'll watch it if Brent Spiner is back


----------



## Tony_T

wprager said:


> I'll watch it if Brent Spiner is back


----------



## cannonz

gchance said:


> Right, and if whoever he had the beef with was Harry...


 When Dave's World aired the rumor was, network intentionally killed it because he was such a PITA.


----------



## ADG

photoshopgrl said:


> I've never seen the original, will that matter?


Definitely not. It's essentially a lighthearted show in the vein of The Sting, and each episode is very much stand-alone. Anyway, I'm certain they will do a little on each character's background in the first episode.


----------



## Bierboy

photoshopgrl said:


> Just read this!
> 
> Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


Ugh...no thanks. She's horrible in her latest effort.


----------



## Tony_T

*Season 3, May 25th FX*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> *Season 3, May 25th FX*


I was wondering if that was coming back!


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> *Season 3, May 25th FX*


That is great news...must setup a "season pass" for this since all my SPs went away when I cut the cord with DTV...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was wondering if that was coming back!


How have I not heard of this show and it's about to start season 3?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> How have I not heard of this show and it's about to start season 3?


It's a half-hour black-comedy drama from New Zealand with short seasons that airs on FX and doesn't get any publicity...probably because nobody can figure out how to market it.


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a half-hour black-comedy drama from New Zealand with short seasons that airs on FX and doesn't get any publicity...probably because nobody can figure out how to market it.


Black-Comedy?

that's a new one!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Black-Comedy?
> 
> that's a new one!


???

Black comedy - Wikipedia


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> Black comedy - Wikipedia


ooooooh, well I thought you meant something else too. Never heard of dark comedy referred to as black comedy.


----------



## Tony_T

"_Black Comedy:Comic work based on subject matter that is generally considered *taboo*_"

Taboo. Another good FX show.
Season 1 in 2017, Season 2 was confirmed in 2018, and&#8230;.
Taboo Season 2: Filming To Resume In 2021! - Inspired Traveler


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a half-hour black-comedy drama from New Zealand with short seasons that airs on FX and doesn't get any publicity...probably because nobody can figure out how to market it.


Although I remember it as being more of a very dark drama with a bit of humor mixed in.


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> ooooooh, well I thought you meant something else too. Never heard of dark comedy referred to as black comedy.


Same here. But if there is any dark comedy that is really so dark that it's black, it's Mr Inbetween!

Now I'm off to listen to Pink Floyd's The Black Side of the Moon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Although I remember it as being more of a very dark drama with a bit of humor mixed in.


As I said, hard to market...just what the hell IS this show?!?



I'd say it's the kind of show the Arrested Development people would make.

If they were psychopaths.

From New Zealand.


----------



## Craigbob

photoshopgrl said:


> Just read this!
> 
> Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


I don't know about this... I loved Night Court, I have the DVDs, and for the most part it still holds up well and the premise is still valid. But I don't see how it can recapture the magic, Yes Larroquette is back, but this was a true ensemble show, Like Taxi there wasn't a true star/center of attention.

But they have to bring back Brent Spiner and Yackov Smirnov as guests.


----------



## Craigbob

Allanon said:


>


This can be fun. Seeing Beth Riesgraf again, Mickey Sumner (Bess Till from Snowpiercer) could be her daughter, they look a lot alike to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Craigbob said:


> This can be fun. Seeing Beth Riesgraf again, Mickey Sumner (Bess Till from Snowpiercer) could be her daughter, they look a lot alike to me.


Daughter?!?

There's only six years between them!


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'd say it's the kind of show the Arrested Development people would make.
> 
> If they were psychopaths.
> 
> From New Zealand.


The "What We Do In The Shadows" guys are from New Zealand!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> The "What We Do In The Shadows" guys are from New Zealand!


But are they psychopaths?


----------



## Anubys

Think of all the shows you've seen from that side of the world

Flight of the Concords
Rake
Mr. In Between
What we do in the Shadows
that show with the guy from the hobbit and his talking dog
Austrlaian rules football!

All crazy-weird-dark-black-funny. 

They are a different kind of crazy down there, and I love them for it.


----------



## getbak

Mr. Inbetween is from Australia, not New Zealand.


----------



## Goober96

getbak said:


> Mr. Inbetween is from Australia, not New Zealand.


Same thing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> Same here. But if there is any dark comedy that is really so dark that it's black, it's Mr Inbetween!
> 
> Now I'm off to listen to Pink Floyd's The Black Side of the Moon.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> As I said, hard to market...just what the hell IS this show?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's the kind of show the Arrested Development people would make.
> 
> If they were psychopaths.
> 
> From New Zealand.


OK, I'm sold. I'll be checking out this show now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Huh, I was thinking New Zealand for some reason.

And just like that, the show becomes 8% less cool...


----------



## Anubys

Australia, New Zealand...same thing!

and, just like that, both countries declared war on me


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> Australia, New Zealand...same thing!
> 
> and, just like that, both countries declared war on me


Nah, they talk funny in New Zealand!!  Australia they just talk with an accent.


----------



## Johncv

photoshopgrl said:


> How have I not heard of this show and it's about to start season 3?


Just so everyone is aware all FX shows are on Hulu. Disney owns both FX and Hulu.


----------



## pkscout

Anubys said:


> Australia, New Zealand...same thing!
> 
> and, just like that, both countries declared war on me


The absolute worst mistake I ever made was meeting someone with "that accent" and asking if they were from Australia. They were from New Zealand, and it took me like 3 hours of various apologies over the course of the night (it was a mutual group setting thing) before she forgave me. So yes, they will both declare war on you for that.


----------



## Goober96

pkscout said:


> The absolute worst mistake I ever made was meeting someone with "that accent" and asking if they were from Australia. They were from New Zealand, and it took me like 3 hours of various apologies over the course of the night (it was a mutual group setting thing) before she forgave me. So yes, they will both declare war on you for that.


My perception is that New Zealanders care more about it than Aussies, the whole being overshadowed by a "big brother" thing.


----------



## Tony_T

Could be worse:


----------



## Anubys

Goober96 said:


> My perception is that New Zealanders care more about it than Aussies, the whole being overshadowed by a "big brother" thing.


Oh, my perception is quite the opposite. I think Australia was a "penal colony" while New Zealand was where the rich Brits retired. So it's more of a class hatred thing.

I will add that I know next to nothing about this topic and I could be completely wrong.

I have a friend from Australia and I had an amazing week teasing him when New Zealand beat Australia in a Rugby championship. He took all the teasing in good humor but you could see the underlying pain (which made the teasing that much more fun!)


----------



## getbak




----------



## photoshopgrl

I love them! That's where my obsession with all things Jemaine started.


----------



## wmcbrine

Steveknj said:


> Nah, they talk funny in New Zealand!!  Australia they just talk with an accent.


I've watched a few shows with both Australian and New Zealander characters (e.g. 800 Words*), and I can't tell which is which by listening to them, but _they_ seem to think their accents are quite distinct.

* On-topic: cancelled


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> I love them! That's where my obsession with all things Jemaine started.


TFOTC is one of the few HBO shows that I wanted to see but never got around to. Forgot about it, but just watched the 1st 2 episodes.


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> TFOTC is one of the few HBO shows that I wanted to see but never got around to. Forgot about it, but just watched the 1st 2 episodes.


It's been a while, so my memory may be iffy ("may be" Ha!), but I recall the first season being one of the best, funniest series ever. The second season was good, but not as great as S1.


----------



## Anubys

That's it. I'm going to re-watch Flight of the Concords as soon as I'm done with the Kominsky Method. It was such a good show, I think I will enjoy it again and probably appreciate it even more the second time around!


----------



## hapster85

Checked out there first episode of Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix. Had never heard of the graphic novels it's based on. Wasn't great, but interesting enough that I'll at least watch another episode or two before deciding. Typical Netflix series with 8 episodes.

[Edit: Would've sworn I posted this in the "What are you watching via streaming services?" thread. Oops.]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hapster85 said:


> Checked out there first episode of Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix. Had never heard of the graphic novels it's based on. Wasn't great, but interesting enough that I'll at least watch another episode or two before deciding. Typical Netflix series with 8 episodes.


I've watched the first two. I thought the comics were among Mark Millar's best. The show has been a bit of a let-down so far...not sure why. In general, Millar's comics are improved when they tone them down for TV or movies (he tends to go overboard...like, WAY overboard), but in this case either it didn't need to be toned down as much, or they just overdid it. But it just feels kinda...there.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> TFOTC is one of the few HBO shows that I wanted to see but never got around to. Forgot about it, but just watched the 1st 2 episodes.


If only it were available in HD!



hapster85 said:


> Checked out there first episode of Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix. Had never heard of the graphic novels it's based on. Wasn't great, but interesting enough that I'll at least watch another episode or two before deciding. Typical Netflix series with 8 episodes.


I'll be honest, I planned to watch this just for Josh Duhamel but when it came down to it, I wasn't interested enough to find time for it.


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've watched the first two. I thought the comics were among Mark Millar's best. The show has been a bit of a let-down so far...not sure why. In general, Millar's comics are improved when they tone them down for TV or movies (he tends to go overboard...like, WAY overboard), but in this case either it didn't need to be toned down as much, or they just overdid it. But it just feels kinda...there.


I got a very Canadian vibe. Sure enough, filmed in TO. The mother can't act, or at least she can't deliver her lines without smiling. Check her out - used to be a model. Also the aging makeup is a bit harsh. And what's with all the facial hair?

But I love supes-with-issues shows. So I'll give it another shot.


----------



## dswallow

photoshopgrl said:


> If only it were available in HD!
> 
> I'll be honest, I planned to watch this just for Josh Duhamel but when it came down to it, I wasn't interested enough to find time for it.


Josh Duhamel was disconcerting in Jupiter's Stupid Yet-Another-Boring-Overly-Complicated-SuperHero-Comic-Where-By-The-End-You-Wish-Everyone-Would-Just-Die-Already Setup. Santa Duhamel. However Matt Lanter sporting blond locks was kinda cool looking.


----------



## Bierboy

wprager said:


> ...But I love supes-with-issues shows...


You must LOVE "The Boys" then.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Bierboy said:


> You must LOVE "The Boys" then.


The Boys is so great! I can't wait for Season 3.


----------



## wprager

The Boys is the best new show since Dark.


----------



## Steveknj

hapster85 said:


> Checked out there first episode of Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix. Had never heard of the graphic novels it's based on. Wasn't great, but interesting enough that I'll at least watch another episode or two before deciding. Typical Netflix series with 8 episodes.


I watched the first episode over the weekend to see what it was about. Looked purdy and sounded good, but overall, it wasn't for me. But I told my son the comic book nerd to give it a try.

Also tried Shadow and Bone which I liked a little better, but have little idea what's going on. It's another of those shows where I find there are too many characters and many look similar enough that I get confused. Maybe it's just me. But I'll watch another and see if I still like it.

Also watched No Remorse on AP. Boilerplate in many respects (a conspiracy within a conspiracy) but I enjoyed it as I tend to like that type of thing. Make sure to watch past the first set of credits that as there's a post credit scene:



Spoiler



That clearly sets up either a sequel or perhaps a forthcoming series



Also caught up on Handmade's Tale


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Also caught up on Handmade's Tale


Heh. That's an interesting typo...


----------



## Howie

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. That's an interesting typo...


Yeah, I thought it was Handmaid's Tail.


----------



## zuko3984

'Prodigal Son' Canceled By Fox After 2 Seasons - Deadline
I really liked Prodigal Son. Hopefully it gets picked up by someplace else.


----------



## eddyj

zuko3984 said:


> 'Prodigal Son' Canceled By Fox After 2 Seasons - Deadline
> I really liked Prodigal Son. Hopefully it gets picked up by someplace else.


It has been on the bubble for me, so I am OK with it. Sometimes it was pretty good, sometimes it was terrible.


----------



## mlsnyc

zuko3984 said:


> 'Prodigal Son' Canceled By Fox After 2 Seasons - Deadline
> I really liked Prodigal Son. Hopefully it gets picked up by someplace else.


Too bad. I like it and it's one of the few 1Ps I have left. Hopefully the ending won't be too much of a cliffhanger -- I assume it was filmed before the cancellation decision.


----------



## eddyj

mlsnyc said:


> Too bad. I like it and it's one of the few 1Ps I have left. Hopefully the ending won't be too much of a cliffhanger -- I assume it was filmed before the cancellation decision.


Given that


Spoiler



Martin escaped


I can't imagine that it will be wrapped up in any meaningful way.


----------



## mlsnyc

eddyj said:


> Given that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Martin escaped
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that it will be wrapped up in any meaningful way.


Is the next episode the finale? I think so, but can't be sure. I'm pretty sure


Spoiler



he's being held captive by CZJ and he'll obviously escape before the episode is over. But yes, beyond that I'm expecting the resolution will not be satisfactory with the show-runners hoping to play it out at the beginning of the next season.


----------



## Bruce24

mlsnyc said:


> Is the next episode the finale? I think so, but can't be sure. I'm pretty sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he's being held captive by CZJ and he'll obviously escape before the episode is over. But yes, beyond that I'm expecting the resolution will not be satisfactory with the show-runners hoping to play it out at the beginning of the next season.


There is an episode tonight and then the final episode will air next week on the 18th.


----------



## sharkster

eddyj said:


> It has been on the bubble for me, so I am OK with it. Sometimes it was pretty good, sometimes it was terrible.


Maybe I should have stuck with it. I went on one of my sprees early this year and dropped this one. I was a bit torn, as I really like Sheen and (forgot his name) the other main who was on TWD.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> I was a bit torn, as I really like Sheen and (forgot his name) the other main who was on TWD.


Tom Payne who was Jesus on TWD and is British like Sheen.


----------



## efilippi

I just noticed the title of this thread includes "ending" so perhaps I should have posted the Last Man Standing item here. Anyone cares, last two episodes of series is May 20th, 8pm central.


----------



## Bierboy

Howie said:


> Yeah, I thought it was Handmaid's Tail.


I like this typo better.


----------



## That Don Guy

_Call Me Kat_ renewed; _Prodigal Son_ not renewed


----------



## wprager

Bosch S7 drops June 25 (all 8 episodes).


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Call Me Kat renewed begs the question...

WHY??????


----------



## Bruce24

TonyTheTiger said:


> Call Me Kat renewed begs the question...
> 
> WHY??????


I guess a season average of 2.6M viewers was enough for Fox (link)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

wprager said:


> Bosch S7 drops June 25 (all 8 episodes).


Yessss! I'm there.





As someone posted here earlier, this is the final season but a spin-off on IMDB TV will feature the further adventures of Harry Bosch, his daughter Maddie, and Honey "Money" Chandler, reportedly played by the same actors. It will be advertising-supported, but I've already found instructions for using PlayOn and Channels DVR to record this and skip the commercials.


----------



## dswallow

TonyTheTiger said:


> Call Me Kat renewed begs the question...
> 
> WHY??????


The only things I could come up with:

- they're holding a particular actress around for something better and don't want to risk her being signed to some other project.
- it's really cheap to produce this show, so as long as it's making money, doesn't matter how terrible the storylines are.


----------



## Generic

'Friends' reunion special sets premiere date with BTS, Lady Gaga, more guest stars


----------



## photoshopgrl

Generic said:


> 'Friends' reunion special sets premiere date with BTS, Lady Gaga, more guest stars


----------



## Hot4Bo

Generic said:


> 'Friends' reunion special sets premiere date with BTS, Lady Gaga, more guest stars


I would rather they eliminate all of the guest stars except those who have actually been on Friends. Not even sure what BTS is and I am not a Lady Gaga fan at all.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Not that I'm bad mouthing any show, but I read where NCIS New Orleans was cancelled. It was on for 7 or 8 seasons and each season it was worse than the previous. It wasn't the actors faults, just plain bad writing. I have historically liked Scott Bakula, but I'm not sure he can recover form his "Agent Pride" character.

PS - Best character this season is his brother.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DouglasPHill said:


> Not that I'm bad mouthing any show, but I read where NCIS New Orleans was cancelled. It was on for 7 or 8 seasons and each season it was worse than the previous. It wasn't the actors faults, just plain bad writing. I have historically liked Scott Bakula, but I'm not sure he can recover form his "Agent Pride" character.
> 
> PS - Best character this season is his brother.


And yet you watched it? For 7 or 8 seasons?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hot4Bo said:


> I would rather they eliminate all of the guest stars except those who have actually been on Friends. Not even sure what BTS is and I am not a Lady Gaga fan at all.


I agree with this. It has nothing to do with BTS or Lady Gaga, though. If they're producing a Friends reunion, I want it to be about the characters. Not the actors basically hosting a variety show. Just have someone write a new episode of Friends and have them act it just like it was any old episode. Fans will like that much more than something with lots of guests and fanfare.


----------



## Tony_T

Roku will launch original programming fueled by Quibi's content on May 20 - TechCrunch


----------



## mattack

zuko3984 said:


> 'Prodigal Son' Canceled By Fox After 2 Seasons - Deadline
> I really liked Prodigal Son. Hopefully it gets picked up by someplace else.


I watched at least some of S1, but S1 had disappeared off of Hulu (and my 'backup' recordings are SD) when I wanted to go back to it.. maybe after the show is done, the whole thing comes back there? It did seem somewhat interesting to me.

(I was catching up on Family Guys for example -- having full seasons there is useful... yes, it's sort of the paralysis of choice, but when I do want to pick up an older show I want to start where I left off... As another example, Manifest episodes were going away so I started to keep up.. I think I'm a bit into this season before they started expiring so I went onto some other show..heh)


----------



## JYoung

DouglasPHill said:


> Not that I'm bad mouthing any show, but I read where NCIS New Orleans was cancelled. It was on for 7 or 8 seasons and each season it was worse than the previous. It wasn't the actors faults, just plain bad writing. I have historically liked Scott Bakula, but I'm not sure he can recover form his "Agent Pride" character.


*(Cough)*_Jonathan Archer_*(Cough)*


----------



## Johncv

zuko3984 said:


> 'Prodigal Son' Canceled By Fox After 2 Seasons - Deadline
> I really liked Prodigal Son. Hopefully it gets picked up by someplace else.


What NOOO...


----------



## gossamer88




----------



## eddyj

wprager said:


> Bosch S7 drops June 25 (all 7 episodes).


Yay for new season! 

Boo for Final Season!


----------



## wprager

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Yessss! I'm there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone posted here earlier, this is the final season but a spin-off on IMDB TV will feature the further adventures of Harry Bosch, his daughter Maddie, and Honey "Money" Chandler, reportedly played by the same actors. It will be advertising-supported, but I've already found instructions for using PlayOn and Channels DVR to record this and skip the commercials.


It's actually 8 episodes. Fat fingers. I fixed up my post.


----------



## Steveknj

Hot4Bo said:


> I would rather they eliminate all of the guest stars except those who have actually been on Friends. Not even sure what BTS is and I am not a Lady Gaga fan at all.


Totally agree. I'm guessing they are superfans (they are trying to show the international reach of the show). But they do this on all these types of shows. But obviously they are trying to get the younger generation to watch, hence Bieber, BTS and to a lesser extent Gaga (who's less of a teeny bopper act).

If you have watched the way that they did the Game of Thrones reunion, that's how it should be done. Bring in the cast and talk about it. No need to have famous outsiders gushing about the show. Anyway, I'll watch regardless.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

wprager said:


> It's actually 8 episodes. Fat fingers. I fixed up my post.


Got it, thanks, and I fixed my quote of your post.
S7, 8 Eps. And the count is important, because...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324504382457679872Or something like that.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Steveknj said:


> Totally agree. I'm guessing they are superfans (they are trying to show the international reach of the show). But they do this on all these types of shows. But obviously they are trying to get the younger generation to watch, hence Bieber, BTS and to a lesser extent Gaga (who's less of a teeny bopper act).
> 
> If you have watched the way that they did the Game of Thrones reunion, that's how it should be done. Bring in the cast and talk about it. No need to have famous outsiders gushing about the show. Anyway, I'll watch regardless.


I will definitely watch but, unfortunately, I am much less excited than I was before. I never saw Game of Thrones, reunion or otherwise.


----------



## That Don Guy

Next season will be the last for _black'ish_


----------



## Hcour

Hot4Bo said:


> I will definitely watch but, unfortunately, I am much less excited than I was before.


Whenever I heard about a reunion in the past I always figured they were talking about doing a regular episode. This is what, the cast sitting around talking about the show? Meh.


----------



## TonyD79

That Don Guy said:


> Next season will be the last for _black'ish_


It is running out of steam in terms of the characters. Stories are still strong but the kids are all growing up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> Whenever I heard about a reunion in the past I always figured they were talking about doing a regular episode. This is what, the cast sitting around talking about the show? Meh.


Sounds more like a Real World reunion show...


----------



## That Don Guy

More pickups from ABC: _The Goldbergs_, _The Conners_, _A Million Little Things_, _Home Economics_, _The Rookie_


----------



## sharkster

TonyD79 said:


> It is running out of steam in terms of the characters. Stories are still strong but the kids are all growing up.


I'm finding myself less interested in the episodes. I do hope that 'Mixed-ish sticks around. I actually enjoy that one more.


----------



## Goober96

sharkster said:


> I'm finding myself less interested in the episodes. I do hope that 'Mixed-ish sticks around. I actually enjoy that one more.


You didn't get your wish. It got the axe.


----------



## sharkster

Goober96 said:


> You didn't get your wish. It got the axe.


Aw, crap. 

But thanks for the info.


----------



## zuko3984

ABC cancels American Housewife, Mixed-ish, For Life, Rebel and Call Your Mother. 
I watched Call Your Mother and thought it was ok. Didn't watch any of the others. So not too upset about these cancelations.


----------



## Tony_T

Rebel had, what, 3 episodes?


----------



## Bruce24

Tony_T said:


> Rebel had, what, 3 episodes?


Episode 5 aired last night


----------



## zuko3984

Tony_T said:


> Rebel had, what, 3 episodes?


I think they still plan on airing the remaining episodes they already shot so there should be 8 episodes total before it is gone.


----------



## TonyD79

zuko3984 said:


> ABC cancels American Housewife, Mixed-ish, For Life, Rebel and Call Your Mother.
> I watched Call Your Mother and thought it was ok. Didn't watch any of the others. So not too upset about these cancelations.


Call Your Mother was a throwaway half hour. Watchable but not memorable.

I'll miss American Housewife but it ran outbid steam this year.

I did like mixedish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I was looking at my 1P list and noticed that I have exactly two for shows on the Big Four networks (not counting news shows). It's amazing how much my viewing has turned away from them (still have a lot from CW, though, mostly due to my intense loyalty towards comic book shows).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was looking at my 1P list and noticed that I have exactly two for shows on the Big Four networks (not counting news shows). It's amazing how much my viewing has turned away from them (still have a lot from CW, though, mostly due to my intense loyalty towards comic book shows).


i have 18 1p's among the cbs, nbc, and fox, then another 23 pbs 1p's, but pbs shows change so frequently, who knows how many of these will ever air again - my only cw 1p at the moment is penn & teller.


----------



## zalusky

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was looking at my 1P list and noticed that I have exactly two for shows on the Big Four networks (not counting news shows). It's amazing how much my viewing has turned away from them (still have a lot from CW, though, mostly due to my intense loyalty towards comic book shows).


Yea I think I am down to "This is Us" on the big 4 and even that is at the back of the line. We have a some Food/House related shows amongst PBS/HGTV/Food but we have been primarily binging on the streaming services highly rated shows from Britain/Australia/Netflix/Hulu/Prime. There is a lot to choose from. We are currently watching "Packed to the Rafters" on Hulu about halfway through the 122 episodes.


----------



## Allanon

'SEAL Team' & 'Clarice' Move From CBS To Paramount+; Military Drama To Get Network Sendoff - Deadline


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'll miss clarice, since i'm probably not subscribing to paramount+ anytime soon.


----------



## Allanon

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll miss clarice, since i'm probably not subscribing to paramount+ anytime soon.


I have Paramount+ so it doesn't matter to me. I'm glad they moved them instead of canceling them.


----------



## cannonz

I will miss American Housewife.


----------



## ncbill

zuko3984 said:


> ABC cancels American Housewife, Mixed-ish, For Life, Rebel and Call Your Mother.
> I watched Call Your Mother and thought it was ok. Didn't watch any of the others. So not too upset about these cancelations.


"Rebel" = "Silkwood, the series"

Will always like her, just not that particular show.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

zuko3984 said:


> ABC cancels American Housewife, Mixed-ish, For Life, Rebel and Call Your Mother.
> I watched Call Your Mother and thought it was ok. Didn't watch any of the others. So not too upset about these cancelations.


Huh. I've been recording Rebel but haven't been motivated to watch it yet. Anyone think it's worth the time?



ncbill said:


> "Rebel" = "Silkwood, the series"
> 
> Will always like her, just not that particular show.


So, "No"?


----------



## irmolars

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Huh. I've been recording Rebel but haven't been motivated to watch it yet. Anyone think it's worth the time?
> 
> So, "No"?


What are you talking about. Rebel is a good show. 
What is the matter with people? Does everybody just hooked on reality shows now?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

irmolars said:


> What are you talking about. Rebel is a good show.
> What is the matter with people? Does everybody just hooked on reality shows now?


Thanks, I'll take that as a fervent "Yes"! I like the concept. Just haven't devoted the time to it yet. But do you think there's a possibility we'll be stuck with an unresolved cliffhanger due to the cancellation?


----------



## sharkster

Somehow I missed Zuko's post. Not happy about American Housewife going away, either.  I won't miss Call Your Mother. Didn't watch For Life. Of the sitcoms, my disappointment is definitely over Amer Housewife and Mixed-ish. 

I've been watching Rebel and thought it was pretty decent. I would have continued to watch.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

sharkster said:


> I've been watching Rebel and thought it was pretty decent. I would have continued to watch.


Thanks!


----------



## Bruce24

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll miss clarice, since i'm probably not subscribing to paramount+ anytime soon.


With most streaming services, you can sign up for a month, binge you favorite series and then end your subscription...and the first time you can use the free month or week trial.

Now if someone would create an app that allows you to one click subscribe and unsubscribe to streaming services people could easily opt in and out as content they want is available. I watch stuff on Paramout+, Disney+, HBOMax and AppleTV+ and I'm currently paying for them all, but I could easily get away with just a month or two maybe three of each annually to see what I want.


----------



## lparsons21

irmolars said:


> What are you talking about. Rebel is a good show.
> What is the matter with people? Does everybody just hooked on reality shows now?


I don't know about everybody, but it seems the networks are hell bent on reducing scripted shows. Makes having a live streaming service less valuable on nearly a daily basis!


----------



## Craigbob

irmolars said:


> What are you talking about. Rebel is a good show.
> What is the matter with people? Does everybody just hooked on reality shows now?


I can't stand reality shows. The only one I watch is Top Chef. My GF on the other hand, loves them. We don't understand each other at all...


----------



## Allanon

irmolars said:


> What is the matter with people? Does everybody just hooked on reality shows now?





lparsons21 said:


> I don't know about everybody, but it seems the networks are hell bent on reducing scripted shows. Makes having a live streaming service less valuable on nearly a daily basis!


Maybe I'm missing something but I just counted about 12 reality shows that get played during primetime throughout the year on network stations (CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox). It varies but lets say 6 run at the same time during the schedule. That's just 6-10 hours out of the 84 hours of primetime a week. How is reality taking over? It's just about 11 percent of the scheduled primetime programing.

Edit: Fixed my numbers


----------



## lparsons21

Allanon said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I just counted about 12 reality shows that get played during primetime throughout the year on network stations (CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox). It varies but lets say 6 run at the same time during the schedule. That's just 6-10 hours out of the 112 hours of primetime a week. How is reality taking over? It's just about 8 percent of the scheduled primetime programing.


Add in inane game shows and various 'contest' shows with overacting 'judges' and you have the mess the networks are giving us today.

Yeah, some scripted shows for sure but reruns of current seasons on a very random basis make all the networks have declining value to me. I get local broadcast via antenna and other shows via on demand services. Wider range of shows many of them originals makes for more enjoyment.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Craigbob said:


> I can't stand reality shows. The only one I watch is Top Chef. My GF on the other hand, loves them. We don't understand each other at all...


with me, it depends upon the type of the reality show, and how invested i am it it's long-running. i've watched every amazing race and big brother, a majority of survivor, and have been a fan of both million dollar listings since their beginnings - so, competition and workplace reality shows. my "cheat" is botched, because i like the restorative, good outcome resolution aspect of the reveals, but i ffwd through the junk.

housewives, kardashians, or naked singers cooking? not so much.


----------



## Johncv

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was looking at my 1P list and noticed that I have exactly two for shows on the Big Four networks (not counting news shows). It's amazing how much my viewing has turned away from them (still have a lot from CW, though, mostly due to my intense loyalty towards comic book shows).


I will not miss Dumb Lighting and Stupidgril.


----------



## efilippi

And all the sports shows! How can anybody watch them all? 

Remember good old Marlon Perkins? Now that was TV!


----------



## Johncv

Bruce24 said:


> With most streaming services, you can sign up for a month, binge you favorite series and then end your subscription...and the first time you can use the free month or week trial.
> 
> Now if someone would create an app that allows you to one click subscribe and unsubscribe to streaming services people could easily opt in and out as content they want is available. I watch stuff on Paramout+, Disney+, HBOMax and AppleTV+ and I'm currently paying for them all, but I could easily get away with just a month or two maybe three of each annually to see what I want.


There an app called "Just Watch" I think you could use it to do what you describe.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Allanon said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I just counted about 12 reality shows that get played during primetime throughout the year on network stations (CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox). It varies but lets say 6 run at the same time during the schedule. That's just 6-10 hours out of the 84 hours of primetime a week. How is reality taking over? It's just about 11 percent of the scheduled primetime programing.
> 
> Edit: Fixed my numbers


I think you're underestimating the amount of non-scripted reality stuff on network TV. Here's a list of shows on the big 4 networks during this most recent TV season:
(Note: This list doesn't include newsmagazine shows or sports. It doesn't include anything that aired on Saturdays. Also note that Survivor was off this year due to the pandemic. The list is spoilerized for length.)



Spoiler



America's Funniest Home Videos
Supermarket Sweep
Who Wants To Be A Millionaire
Card Sharks
American Idol
Celebrity Family Feud
The Chase
To Tell The Truth
Big Brother
Love Island
Whose Line Is It Anyway
Cherries Wild
Weakest Link
The Wall
The Voice
Ellen's Game of Games
America's Got Talent
Dancing With The Stars
The Bachelor
The Bachelorette
Bachelor In Paradise
The Celebrity Dating Game
America's Most Wanted
Hell's Kitchen: Young Guns
American Ninja Warrior
To Tell The Truth
Holmes Family Effect
Lego Masters
Mental Samurai
The Great Christmas Light Fight
Press Your Luck
The $100,000 Pyramid
The Amazing Race
Tough As Nails
Kids Say The Darndest Things
The Masked Singer
The Masked Dancer
I Can See Your Voice
MasterChef: Legends
Crime Scene Kitchen
Game of Talents
Name that Tune
Match Game
Celebrity Wheel of Fortune
Holey Moley
Beat Shazam
Making It
Shark Tank
Emergency Call
The Greatest #AtHome Videos
Undercover Boss
Masters of Illusion
World's Funniest Animals
Penn & Teller: Fool Us
WWE Friday Night Smackdown


----------



## Tony_T

Every show that's been canceled and renewed by the broadcast networks


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Every show that's been canceled and renewed by the broadcast networks


Shouldn't that be "canceled OR renewed"?


----------



## Tony_T

…or ending


----------



## Bruce24

Johncv said:


> There an app called "Just Watch" I think you could use it to do what you describe.


I use JustWatch and it's great to help figure out which streaming services have a movie or show you want to watch, but that isn't really what I'm looking for. I want something that makes it easy to subscribe, unsubscribe and re-subscribe to streaming services.


----------



## Allanon

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you're underestimating the amount of non-scripted reality stuff on network TV. Here's a list of shows on the big 4 networks during this most recent TV season:
> (Note: This list doesn't include newsmagazine shows or sports. It doesn't include anything that aired on Saturdays. Also note that Survivor was off this year due to the pandemic. The list is spoilerized for length.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> America's Funniest Home Videos
> Supermarket Sweep
> Who Wants To Be A Millionaire
> Card Sharks
> American Idol
> Celebrity Family Feud
> The Chase
> To Tell The Truth
> Big Brother
> Love Island
> Whose Line Is It Anyway
> Cherries Wild
> Weakest Link
> The Wall
> The Voice
> Ellen's Game of Games
> America's Got Talent
> Dancing With The Stars
> The Bachelor
> The Bachelorette
> Bachelor In Paradise
> The Celebrity Dating Game
> America's Most Wanted
> Hell's Kitchen: Young Guns
> American Ninja Warrior
> To Tell The Truth
> Holmes Family Effect
> Lego Masters
> Mental Samurai
> The Great Christmas Light Fight
> Press Your Luck
> The $100,000 Pyramid
> The Amazing Race
> Tough As Nails
> Kids Say The Darndest Things
> The Masked Singer
> The Masked Dancer
> I Can See Your Voice
> MasterChef: Legends
> Crime Scene Kitchen
> Game of Talents
> Name that Tune
> Match Game
> Celebrity Wheel of Fortune
> Holey Moley
> Beat Shazam
> Making It
> Shark Tank
> Emergency Call
> The Greatest #AtHome Videos
> Undercover Boss
> Masters of Illusion
> World's Funniest Animals
> Penn & Teller: Fool Us
> WWE Friday Night Smackdown


I put game shows and stuff like World's Funniest Animals, WWE Friday Night Smackdown, America's Most Wanted in a different category than reality shows. Game shows are their own category and the others are scripted and not reality. But you are right I did undercount the amount of reality shows. But still after looking at the schedule I didn't see more than 6 or 7 airing at a time. Which is still just around 11 percent of the schedule.

But it looks like game shows are taking over the rest of the schedule. I was surprised to see that amount. I don't watch primetime game shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;or ending


Oh, I gave up that fight long ago.


Bruce24 said:


> I use JustWatch and it's great to help figure out which streaming services have a movie or show you want to watch, but that isn't really what I'm looking for. I want something that makes it easy to subscribe, unsubscribe and re-subscribe to streaming services.


I bet that would lead to an arms race, as streaming services rework their sub/unsub procedures to break your app...


----------



## lambertman

per The Hollywood Reporter: CBS has cancelled “All Rise” and “The Unicorn”. 

They have renewed “B Positive” and “United States of Al.”


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Shouldn't that be "canceled OR renewed"?


Just like the express line is "10 items and fewer".


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> per The Hollywood Reporter: CBS has cancelled "All Rise" and "The Unicorn".
> 
> They have renewed "B Positive" and "United States of Al."


Bummer about The Unicorn. I really liked that show.


----------



## efilippi

DevdogAZ said:


> Bummer about The Unicorn. I really liked that show.


Agree. I've never heard anything that said The Unicorn was in trouble. It was interesting to see Goggins in a fun, happy role.


----------



## hapster85

lambertman said:


> per The Hollywood Reporter: CBS has cancelled "All Rise" and "The Unicorn".
> 
> They have renewed "B Positive" and "United States of Al."


Really enjoyed All Rise, but had a feeling it wouldn't last another season.


----------



## Krandor

hapster85 said:


> Really enjoyed All Rise, but had a feeling it wouldn't last another season.


I did too but after the recent trouble between the writers and the showrunner that went to HR and had 5 of 7 writers leave I expected this. Easiest way to make the issue go away.


----------



## Bruce24

hapster85 said:


> Really enjoyed All Rise, but had a feeling it wouldn't last another season.


'All Rise' canceled by CBS after allegations of race and gender issues by series showrunner


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> with me, it depends upon the type of the reality show, and how invested i am it it's long-running. i've watched every amazing race and big brother, a majority of survivor, and have been a fan of both million dollar listings since their beginnings - so, competition and workplace reality shows. my "cheat" is botched, because i like the restorative, good outcome resolution aspect of the reveals, but i ffwd through the junk.
> 
> housewives, kardashians, or naked singers cooking? not so much.


I'm with you. TAR, Survivor, BB, "competition" type shows I might still watch. But those "real" dramas like you described, no interest.


----------



## gchance

NorthAlabama said:


> housewives, kardashians, or naked singers cooking? not so much.


What channel is Naked Singers Cooking on? Asking for a friend.


----------



## lambertman

I'd enjoy "Naked Singers" or "Singers Cooking", but combining them would stress me out over the possibility of burns.


----------



## wmcbrine

gchance said:


> What channel is Naked Singers Cooking on? Asking for a friend.


I'm sure it's one of the Discovery networks.


----------



## gchance

lambertman said:


> I'd enjoy "Naked Singers" or "Singers Cooking", but combining them would stress me out over the possibility of burns.


There are some naked cooking things you see here and there, usually they have a giant apron to avoid that sort of thing. But with the apron they're only partially naked IMHO.


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox's UpFronts show list does not include either _Cherries Wild_ or _Game of Talents_; I am assuming those shows will not be renewed


----------



## mattack

TonyTheTiger said:


> Call Me Kat renewed begs the question...
> 
> WHY??????


Begging the question - Wikipedia


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> More pickups from ABC: _The Goldbergs_, _The Conners_, _A Million Little Things_, _Home Economics_, _The Rookie_


Shoudln't they have to rename The Rookie?


----------



## mattack

zuko3984 said:


> ABC cancels American Housewife, Mixed-ish, For Life, Rebel and Call Your Mother.
> I watched Call Your Mother and thought it was ok. Didn't watch any of the others. So not too upset about these cancelations.


Bummer.. American Housewife is funny.. Mixed-ish is pretty good (the grandfather is the funniest)


----------



## mattack

That Don Guy said:


> Fox's UpFronts show list does not include either _Cherries Wild_ or _Game of Talents_; I am assuming those shows will not be renewed


Good riddance.


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> Shoudln't they have to rename The Rookie?


Who is "The Rookie"? If he's still a rookie, then it refers to Nolan. If he's a TO, it's his rookie.


----------



## mattack

oh is he now training? as usual, I'm behind (too many shows that I wish I could watch).. I think it's just this season that I'm not caught up on (I actually did think of starting to watch the new-to-me eps over the weekend but didn't).


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> oh is he now training? as usual, I'm behind (too many shows that I wish I could watch).. I think it's just this season that I'm not caught up on (I actually did think of starting to watch the new-to-me eps over the weekend but didn't).


He's not yet, but it's motioning in that direction. Nolan made it clear that's what he wants to do. And it makes sense since that's really what the show is about (TO's and their rookies) and not JUST Nolan as a rookie.


----------



## mattack

oh and if one show year == one year, that seems awfully quick to go from starting to training.. but "Top Gun" talked about people becoming trainers RIGHT after finishing the 8 week course!


----------



## mtnagel

Watched _The Woman in the Window on Netflix_ this weekend. I thought it was decent. Reviews are bad, but I thought it was interesting enough to keep me watching.


----------



## snerd

ncbill said:


> "Rebel" = "Silkwood, the series"
> 
> Will always like her, just not that particular show.


Actually "Rebel" is based on *Erin Brockovich*, and she is an Executive Producer for the show.


----------



## MikeMar

That Don Guy said:


> Fox's UpFronts show list does not include either _Cherries Wild_ or _Game of Talents_; I am assuming those shows will not be renewed


Cherries Wild as BAAAAAAD (and I watched every ep)
Jason Biggs was bad, the contestants were bad, the game setup is bad


----------



## kdmorse

That Don Guy said:


> Fox's UpFronts show list does not include either _Cherries Wild_ or _Game of Talents_; I am assuming those shows will not be renewed





MikeMar said:


> Cherries Wild as BAAAAAAD (and I watched every ep)
> Jason Biggs was bad, the contestants were bad, the game setup is bad


I didn't see Cherries Wild, but Game of Talents was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad in ways we can never speak of. If Cherries Wild somehow managed to be worse than that, I'd actually be very impressed


----------



## mattack

yeah.. I think I watched one full Cherries Wild.. MAYBE two Game of Talents.. I probably commented in a thread back then.. both were bad...


----------



## Allanon

Looks like Evil is also moving to Paramount+ for season 2:

Evil Moving From CBS to Paramount+


----------



## JYoung

Allanon said:


> Looks like Evil is also moving to Paramount+ for season 2:
> 
> Evil Moving From CBS to Paramount+


Fark!


----------



## mattack

Issa Rae to Lead 'Project Greenlight' Docuseries for HBO Max - Variety


----------



## DancnDude

I watched a few episodes of Cherries Wild. I love game shows and usually watch any of them, but this was bad. Jason Biggs isn't a good host and the game was so random it didn't feel like the contestants actually earned anything.


----------



## realityboy

Wasn’t Cherries Wild just a long Pepsi commercial?


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> Issa Rae to Lead 'Project Greenlight' Docuseries for HBO Max - Variety


I've liked all the various versions of Project Greenlight, and I like Issa Rae so I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## Beryl

realityboy said:


> I've liked all the various versions of Project Greenlight, and I like Issa Rae so I'm definitely in for this.


Never heard of it but I do like Issa so now I have something else to watch on HBO.


----------



## lambertman

realityboy said:


> Wasn't Cherries Wild just a long Pepsi commercial?


That would have been preferable.


----------



## MikeMar

lambertman said:


> That would have been preferable.


There was the Pepsi Wild round or some junk where Biggs actually tells people to open their pepsi app for a chance to win something
So yeah a big commercial


----------



## jlb

How did I not know CSI (Vegas) was comeing back with some of the OG CSI regulars?


----------



## laria

jlb said:


> How did I not know CSI (Vegas) was comeing back with some of the OG CSI regulars?


You didn't read page 193-194 of this thread when we originally talked about it?


----------



## Generic




----------



## gchance

Generic said:


>


----------



## NorthAlabama

won't see tv (for me).


----------



## Tony_T

Where’s the Seinfeld reunion?


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> Where's the Seinfeld reunion?


They don't get paroled until 2025


----------



## TonyD79

Anubys said:


> They don't get paroled until 2025


Orange is the new show about nothing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> Where's the Seinfeld reunion?


It was in the seventh season of Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> They don't get paroled until 2025


That would actually be a great setting for a reunion show. From their prison cells. They could do it like Modern Family where they interviewed each character then wind up at their parole hearings where they get back together and talk about old times.


----------



## Tony_T

There was a line in the finale that set up a return (that never happened) _"Jerry: Well, it's only a year. That's not so bad. We'll be out in a year, and then we'll be back"_


----------



## JYoung

Kramer gets shanked after accidentally joining a White Supremacist gang?


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> I've liked all the various versions of Project Greenlight, and I like Issa Rae so I'm definitely in for this.


I've liked the SHOW far far far far far more than any of the movies. Though the first two were 'ok'.
Bummer that presumably Damon/Affleck will have NO involvement.


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> I've liked the SHOW far far far far far more than any of the movies. Though the first two were 'ok'.
> Bummer that presumably Damon/Affleck will have NO involvement.


The movies never quite came together in a satisfying way. It'll be interesting to see if a different group can give us someone that will make a watchable movie.


----------



## Steveknj

JYoung said:


> Kramer gets shanked after accidentally joining a White Supremacist gang?


Funny you say that....

'Seinfeld' writer says Kramer would be a QAnon believer now


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> Looks like Evil is also moving to Paramount+ for season 2:
> 
> Evil Moving From CBS to Paramount+


----------



## Tony_T

Sunny Season 15 begins filming&#8230;

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPRZtdQlfvf/


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop

Just heard during basketball on ABC that The Chase is coming back on in June, but the big news, THE BEAST IS BACK.


----------



## TonyD79

It’s in my to do list for June 6. According to article, he is added to the rotation.


----------



## Anubys

Mr. Inbetween season 3 started with 2 episodes back to back. Both episodes were excellent.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Mr. Inbetween season 3 started with 2 episodes back to back. Both episodes were excellent.


...although weird. It felt like the first episode ended about ten minutes early, so they just jumped into the second one.

I.e., they had a 20-minute episode (arms deal gone bad) and a 40-minute episode (Ray goes to jail), but they still divided them at the 30-minute point. Which may be why they started with two episodes..?


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...although weird. It felt like the first episode ended about ten minutes early, so they just jumped into the second one.
> 
> I.e., they had a 20-minute episode (arms deal gone bad) and a 40-minute episode (Ray goes to jail), but they still divided them at the 30-minute point. Which may be why they started with two episodes..?


I do give Google credit (and it scares the crap out of me) that YTTV suggested Mr. Inbetween to me. I had completely forgotten to setup a season pass for it when I cut the cord from DirecTV.


----------



## Allanon

The Mosquito Coast Renewed for Season 2 at Apple TV+


----------



## MikeMar

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Just heard during basketball on ABC that The Chase is coming back on in June, but the big news, THE BEAST IS BACK.


Yeah that's awesome!!! Been watching Those eps on Netflix off and on over the past few months


----------



## lambertman

Eight episodes in early 2022; more sometime later:

'Outlander': Starz Sets Season 6 2022 Return - Deadline


----------



## mr.unnatural

Here's a complete list of show updates:

Renewed and Cancelled TV Shows 2021 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News


----------



## sharkster

mr.unnatural said:


> Here's a complete list of show updates:
> 
> Renewed and Cancelled TV Shows 2021 << Rotten Tomatoes - Movie and TV News


Cool, thanks. I'm still going through it but am glad to see that Awkwafina's show is coming back. I enjoyed it a lot and fell in love with the grandmother.


----------



## Allanon

Netflix's Shadow and Bone Renewed for Season 2 - Watch Cast Announcement


----------



## Allanon




----------



## series5orpremier

*What We Do In The Shadows*, Season 3, Thursday September 2, 10pm ET, *FX* and streaming the next day on Hulu. Back-to-back episodes on premier night.


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> *What We Do In The Shadows*, Season 3, Thursday September 2, 10pm ET, *FX* and streaming the next day on Hulu. Back-to-back episodes on premier night.


Cannot wait for this!


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> Shoudln't they have to rename The Rookie?


I missed this when it was first posted.

No, according to "Jeopardy" they didn't rename "Jane the Virgin" or "The Good Place" either. There were a couple of other shows on the list but I don't remember what they were.


----------



## HarleyRandom

snerd said:


> Actually "Rebel" is based on *Erin Brockovich*, and she is an Executive Producer for the show.


I finally saw the finale of "The Conners", which I assume is coming back, though I've never seen confirmation. I think they should have ended with a cliffhanger because Louise can't marry Dan unless "The Rebel" is cancelled, and they didn't know when they taped the finale.


----------



## That Don Guy

HarleyRandom said:


> I finally saw the finale of "The Conners", *which I assume is coming back, though I've never seen confirmation*. I think they should have ended with a cliffhanger because Louise can't marry Dan unless "The Rebel" is cancelled, and they didn't know when they taped the finale.


Confirmed in ABC's fall 2021 season announcement


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> I finally saw the finale of "The Conners", which I assume is coming back, though I've never seen confirmation. I think they should have ended with a cliffhanger because Louise can't marry Dan unless "The Rebel" is cancelled, and they didn't know when they taped the finale.


It is possible to be on more than one show at a time.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i just realized, i watch nothing on abc right now, and only penn & teller on cw - i guess i fell out of their desired demos.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> It is possible to be on more than one show at a time.


But it wouldn't be easy. They had an easy way out for her with her band touring.


----------



## lambertman

Per Variety, “Girls5Eva” is renewed for season two. (or would that be 3, ‘cause three’s one more than two)

(it’s two)


----------



## gchance

lambertman said:


> Per Variety, "Girls5Eva" is renewed for season two. (or would that be 3, 'cause three's one more than two)
> 
> (it's two)


I've quite enjoyed the series, I just wish my wife enjoyed it as much as I do. Whenever something absurd happens she'll exclaim, "They're just so dumb!" and invariably i just have to say, "Isn't that the point?"


----------



## hapster85

I see (from the link in post #4088) that Hulu has renewed Love, Victor for a third season. Had to wait a year between S1 and S2, so guessing it will be next summer before we see S3. And of course the finale was once again a cliffhanger.


----------



## TonyD79

hapster85 said:


> I see (from the link in post #4088) that Hulu has renewed Love, Victor for a third season. Had to wait a year between S1 and S2, so guessing it will be next summer before we see S3. And of course the finale was once again a cliffhanger.


Looks like June 2022 to align with the first two seasons.


----------



## Johncv

hapster85 said:


> I see (from the link in post #4088) that Hulu has renewed Love, Victor for a third season. Had to wait a year between S1 and S2, so guessing it will be next summer before we see S3. And of course the finale was once again a cliffhanger.


The Hulu app on Roku has been updated and show are now HD and some Hulu shows are now 4k.


----------



## mattack

What the....
'Blacklist' lead Megan Boone exiting series after eight seasons


----------



## Hot4Bo

Manifest has been cancelled. I am hoping it will be picked up elsewhere. I was really enjoying it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> What the....
> 'Blacklist' lead Megan Boone exiting series after eight seasons


i was thinking the other night, they've already done about as much as possible to her character as they can, without wandering into soap opera or dallas dream season territory...


----------



## mattack

But they're somehow continuing??


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> But they're somehow continuing??


has a new season been confirmed?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> i was thinking the other night, they've already done about as much as possible to her character as they can, without wandering into soap opera or dallas dream season territory...


"Without wandering"? Funny, I quit the show several years because it already HAD wandered there!


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> has a new season been confirmed?


from the article....
"The Blacklist" was renewed for Season 9 back in January.


----------



## zuko3984

NorthAlabama said:


> has a new season been confirmed?


Yes season 9 was confirmed back in January


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> from the article....
> "The Blacklist" was renewed for Season 9 back in January.


i read quickly, looking just for this, and still missed it. 

if the remaining cast stays in tact, i can see it, but they'll need to be careful with any new casting decisions (which have probably already been completed, along with the story arc).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Without wandering"? Funny, I quit the show several years because it already HAD wandered there!


what can i say, i _really _like james spader in the role.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> what can i say, i _really _like james spader in the role.


Yeah, well, you can't put lipstick on a pig. Even lipstick as good as Spader.

And you can't clean **** from a pigpen.


----------



## samsauce29

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, well, you can't put lipstick on a pig. Even lipstick as good as Spader.
> 
> And you can't clean **** from a pigpen.


I've also been sticking with it, mostly for Red and Dembe, but also Harold. If they would have kept Liz past this season, I would have opted out.

IMO, This latest never-ending arc with the current bad guy (Townsend) is as interminable as when the detective on House wouldn't go away...


----------



## Steveknj

I guess this gives us some idea of where they are going with the finale (which airs tonight, not in it's usual Friday timeslot). Does Liz make it out alive? We'll see.

As far as the series continuing. While I agree that the stories have gotten more and more implausible, it's still an entertaining hour of TV, in the same vein as something like 24. But the crux of the show has always been Red's relationship with Liz, and I can't see how they can milk another season out of this without that and do it well. Even this season, Megan Boone wasn't in about half the episodes (leading to some wild speculation on the interwebs!). So maybe she wanted out before this year, but for contractual reasons she couldn't get out so they compromised. I guess the only plausible path would be a Red revenge scenario where Liz is taken out and he seeks revenge for her death. But that could only go on one season. I'll watch.


----------



## mlsnyc

Steveknj said:


> I guess this gives us some idea of where they are going with the finale (which airs tonight, not in it's usual Friday timeslot).


There's two more for this season, tonight's and next Wednesday.


----------



## Steveknj

mlsnyc said:


> There's two more for this season, tonight's and next Wednesday.


I stand corrected. I thought they were showing both tonight.


----------



## Bruce24

mattack said:


> But they're somehow continuing??


In opinion Boone leaving should be good. I've had way too much of her story and with her gone I imagine we get back to Red and the FBI eliminating people on the list.


----------



## eddyj

Keen just had to have a total body reconstruction for whatever made up reason. Then swap in another actor.


----------



## NorthAlabama

eddyj said:


> Keen just had to have a total body reconstruction for whatever made up reason. Then swap in another actor.


i'm wondering if they're going to fake-kill liz on the season finale, and megan boone decided it was a good time for her character to die permanently instead.


----------



## type_g

So what everyone is saying is, The Blacklist has been renewed?


----------



## Steveknj

type_g said:


> So what everyone is saying is, The Blacklist has been renewed?


At least one more season.


----------



## Allanon

Seasons 1 and 2 of "The Mole" are now streaming on Netflix. If you like reality shows this is a good one.


----------



## moyekj

Allanon said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 of "The Mole" are now streaming on Netflix. If you like reality shows this is a good one.


Saw that show when it originally aired. Sad when it got cancelled. It even came back I think for 1 season after being cancelled with a different host but didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Allanon

It might be coming back:

It Certainly Looks Like "The Mole" is Coming Back - BuzzerBlog


----------



## DevdogAZ

moyekj said:


> Saw that show when it originally aired. Sad when it got cancelled. It even came back I think for 1 season after being cancelled with a different host but didn't live up to expectations.


It came back for three seasons of The Celebrity Mole, two hosted by Ahmad Rashad and one hosted by Jon Kelley.


----------



## laria

The Mole was great when Anderson Cooper hosted it. They really dumbed it down after that.


----------



## mattack

Allanon said:


> It might be coming back:
> 
> It Certainly Looks Like "The Mole" is Coming Back - BuzzerBlog


I will watch, but it's nowhere near the same as with Anderson Cooper. I think he was the best reality show host I've seen..


----------



## mattack

sorry should go in a Blacklist thread if there is one.. can anybody even EXPLAIN all of the last episode? It had so many twists and turns..


----------



## mattack

Bruce24 said:


> In opinion Boone leaving should be good. I've had way too much of her story and with her gone I imagine we get back to Red and the FBI eliminating people on the list.


But him eliminating people is *for her*...??!?


----------



## DancnDude

Wow, I'm really excited to watch more of The Mole. Such a great fun reality game series!


----------



## Steveknj

Looks like Manifest won't find a new home:

Manifest Fails to Find a New Home Following NBC Cancellation


----------



## dwells

Allanon said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 of "The Mole" are now streaming on Netflix. If you like reality shows this is a good one.


 One of the all time great TV shows- (the Anderson Cooper seasons)


----------



## Amnesia

Allanon said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 of "The Mole" are now streaming on Netflix. If you like reality shows this is a good one.


Thanks for the suggestion; I'll check it out.


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> Looks like Manifest won't find a new home:
> 
> Manifest Fails to Find a New Home Following NBC Cancellation


My son is watching that and keeps telling me I have to watch it...should I do so? does it end with the story unresolved?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> My son is watching that and keeps telling me I have to watch it...should I do so? does it end with the story unresolved?


I got bored and quit after the first season (well, I got bored before that, but that's when I quit)...


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> My son is watching that and keeps telling me I have to watch it...should I do so? does it end with the story unresolved?


I liked it, but, the series (it appears) ends on a big cliffhanger. If you are the type that enjoys the ride as much as the story, then sure, go and watch. If you are the type that will be totally p.o.ed that it ended that way, then don't bother.


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got bored and quit after the first season (well, I got bored before that, but that's when I quit)...


This.

I think I watched S2E1 just to see if there were any improvements, realized it was still crappy, and never looked back. Still hate-read the threads though


----------



## mattack

Hmm, I hope I watched all of S2.. I see that only S3 is on hulu.. I think I started watching S2 when it was going to expire off of hulu.


----------



## NJChris

Steveknj said:


> I liked it, but, the series (it appears) ends on a big cliffhanger. If you are the type that enjoys the ride as much as the story, then sure, go and watch. If you are the type that will be totally p.o.ed that it ended that way, then don't bother.


Oh that stinks. I'm partway through season 3.


----------



## Craigbob

Steveknj said:


> At least one more season.


 BUt without Series creator Jon Bokenkamp as well as sans Meagan Boone

"The Blacklist" Loses Its Creator As Well - Dark Horizons


----------



## Family

Steveknj said:


> Looks like Manifest won't find a new home:
> 
> Manifest Fails to Find a New Home Following NBC Cancellation


Why does Netflix seem to be pumping it?

Let's face it. It's not a huge loss.


----------



## mattack

Craigbob said:


> BUt without Series creator Jon Bokenkamp as well as sans Meagan Boone
> 
> "The Blacklist" Loses Its Creator As Well - Dark Horizons


oh that's a bummer. Though I wonder if any of these long running shows actually had a preplanned story thread (with episodes written as time goes on to follow that storyline).


----------



## series5orpremier

*Dexter*, Season 9, Sunday November 7, 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime
*


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> *Dexter*, Season 10, Sunday November 7, 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime
> *


I love the subtle reflection in the window of the saran wrapped person squirming behind him.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> *Dexter*, Season 10, Sunday November 7, 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime
> *


I'm sooooo happy! Dexter was one of my all-time fav shows and MCH is such an amazing actor that I've missed it since it ended. I was just reading some stuff on this, earlier this morning, and MCH kind of left an opening about it going beyond the episodes they are currently making. Fingers crossed!


----------



## series5orpremier

photoshopgrl said:


> I love the subtle reflection in the window of the saran wrapped person squirming behind him.


I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Beryl

series5orpremier said:


> *Dexter*, Season 9, Sunday November 7, 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime
> *


Now that I have Showtime for a while I'd like to give it a go but 9 seasons is too much. Any season summary videos recommended by the fans here?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Beryl said:


> Now that I have Showtime for a while I'd like to give it a go but 9 seasons is too much. Any season summary videos recommended by the fans here?


Just watch seasons 1-4 and then imagine that's where it ended.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> Just watch seasons 1-4 and then imagine that's where it ended.


S04 is probably my fav - on a couple of very different levels (don't want to spoil anything).


----------



## secondclaw

Good Omens renewed for season 2 at Amazon, and will go beyond original novel.

Good Omens: Amazon Books 2nd Season With Sheen, Tennant to Return - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## hapster85

secondclaw said:


> Good Omens renewed for season 2 at Amazon, and will go beyond original novel.
> 
> Good Omens: Amazon Books 2nd Season With Sheen, Tennant to Return - The Hollywood Reporter


Had to stop in the middle of E4 for some reason I don't remember now, and then forgot about it. Never did go back and finish, but keep meaning to. Maybe I will eventually. I was actually enjoying it. Lol


----------



## Anubys

secondclaw said:


> Good Omens renewed for season 2 at Amazon, and will go beyond original novel.
> 
> Good Omens: Amazon Books 2nd Season With Sheen, Tennant to Return - The Hollywood Reporter


This is really good news. I enjoyed season 1 a ton. I wish there was a release date, though, in this article!


----------



## secondclaw

And while waiting for Good Omens season 2, apparently the Angel and the Demon didn't escape the CV19 lockdown:


----------



## Allanon

'For Life' Eyes Season 3 Pick-Up at IMDB TV - Variety


----------



## sharkster

I just saw a blip online that John Lithgow is going to be in this new iteration of Dexter! Apparently, it's just going to be a very limited appearance but nothing yet on how that's going to work. Should be interesting.

Woo hoo! He's one of the actors I really like because he is great in comedic acting and equally amazing playing a dramatic, horrible, creepy, scary, character.


----------



## Tony_T

sharkster said:


> I just saw a blip online that John Lithgow is going to be in this new iteration of Dexter!


I'm just now finishing a re-watch of 3rd Rock. Old (late 90's-2000), but most of it still holds up.


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> I'm just now finishing a re-watch of 3rd Rock. Old (late 90's-2000), but most of it still holds up.


I'm thinking that, after I finish my third run through 'Scrubs' (I also watched it when it was first on air - such a brilliant show!), I might watch 3rd Rock. I've not seen it in ages.


----------



## Tony_T

*Season 2, August 18th*


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> *Season 2, August 18th*


This makes me so happy!


----------



## jlb

Allanon said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 of "The Mole" are now streaming on Netflix. If you like reality shows this is a good one.


Oh yes!!!!!

Tiny Bubbles&#8230;..


----------



## Tony_T

*Fall, 2021




*


----------



## Allanon

'Evil' Renewed For Season 3 By Paramount+ - Deadline


----------



## Allanon

Just a reminder, full season of Leverage: Redemption is now available on IMDB TV and Amazon Prime Video. Both have limited commercials, the first episode has a 30 second commercial at the 20, 30, and 45 minute marks.

I don't have an Amazon Prime Video subscription at the moment so I don't know if it's commercial free for members.


----------



## lambertman

Allanon said:


> I don't have an Amazon Prime Video subscription at the moment so I don't know if it's commercial free for members.


It's not.


----------



## moyekj

Netflix "Virgin River" new season is now out.


----------



## osu1991

Good Witch cancelled by Hallmark. Series to end with Season 7 finale on July 25th.


----------



## jlb

Oh noooooo. I will miss the show and especially Catherine Bell. Been a fan since she was on JAG


----------



## pkscout

osu1991 said:


> Good Witch cancelled by Hallmark. Series to end with Season 7 finale on July 25th.


I am apparently the harbinger of death for TV shows. We just started watching this like a year ago (first group of seasons on Netflix, one from Amazon, then recorded once we caught up). And now it's cancelled. The only good news is that they tend to wrap things up each season with maybe a little teaser for the next season. And I guess after all the movies that led to the series, they could go back to making movies once a year (if the cast is available and interested).


----------



## photoshopgrl

osu1991 said:


> Good Witch cancelled by Hallmark. Series to end with Season 7 finale on July 25th.


How is this show on season 7 yet I've never heard of it?


----------



## SteveD

photoshopgrl said:


> How is this show on season 7 yet I've never heard of it?


Not only seven seasons, but also seven TV movies from 2008 - 2014 and five Halloween specials from 2015 - 2019.


----------



## photoshopgrl

SteveD said:


> Not only seven seasons, but also seven TV movies from 2008 - 2014 and five Halloween specials from 2015 - 2019.


Seriously??


----------



## TonyTheTiger

photoshopgrl said:


> How is this show on season 7 yet I've never heard of it?


You mean you didn't get ANY of the hundreds of emails they sent out???????


----------



## Johncv

photoshopgrl said:


> How is this show on season 7 yet I've never heard of it?


Because it on the "no name" Hallmark channel.


----------



## Allanon

'Cursed' Canceled By Netflix After One Season - Deadline

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## zordude

Allanon said:


> Just a reminder, full season of Leverage: Redemption is now available on IMDB TV and Amazon Prime Video.


8 episodes are available now, with 8 more coming "later in 2021"


----------



## Tony_T

Anubys said:


> Mr. Inbetween season 3 started with 2 episodes back to back. Both episodes were excellent.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...although weird. It felt like the first episode ended about ten minutes early, so they just jumped into the second one.
> 
> I.e., they had a 20-minute episode (arms deal gone bad) and a 40-minute episode (Ray goes to jail), but they still divided them at the 30-minute point. Which may be why they started with two episodes..?


Great season. Need to use the captions at times due to the Aussie accent. Ending of the finale was confusing. There was a time jump I didn't understand. Hope there's a 4th season. (Need to start a season thread if there's a next season)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Great season. Need to use the captions at times due to the Aussie accent. Ending of the finale was confusing. There was a time jump I didn't understand. Hope there's a 4th season. (Need to start a season thread if there's a next season)


It's over.


----------



## Tony_T

Damn 

(Ending makes sense to me now)


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's over.


Darn. That sucks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Darn. That sucks.


Apparently, the writer/actor has been living with this character for 20 years, and has decided it's time to move on.


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Apparently, the writer/actor has been living with this character for 20 years, and has decided it's time to move on.


20 years? For a 3 season show? What came before?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> 20 years? For a 3 season show? What came before?


Mr Inbetween hitman Ray Shoesmith killed off after by creator Scott Ryan after 22 years, one film and three seasons


----------



## Allanon

Titans season 3 coming August 12 on HBO Max


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mr Inbetween hitman Ray Shoesmith killed off after by creator Scott Ryan after 22 years, one film and three seasons


Thank you for that link. I had no idea about the movie. I looked for it and it can be rented from Amazon for 99 cents. I know what I'll be watching tonight!


----------



## Anubys

The Magician is only available in SD.

I will still watch, but I won't be happy about it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> The Magician is only available in SD.
> 
> I will still watch, but I won't be happy about it!


It may only exist in SD. Given the date and nature of the film, it may have been shot with an old-school camcorder...


----------



## ncbill

Tony_T said:


> Great season. Need to use the captions at times due to the Aussie accent. Ending of the finale was confusing. There was a time jump I didn't understand. Hope there's a 4th season. (Need to start a season thread if there's a next season)


Now I need to go watch "The Magician"


----------



## dwells

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mr Inbetween hitman Ray Shoesmith killed off after by creator Scott Ryan after 22 years, one film and three seasons


Welp- wish I hadn't seen the title of that link- have not watched final episode


----------



## eddyj

dwells said:


> Welp- wish I hadn't seen the title of that link- have not watched final episode


They are talking about killing the show/series, not what happens in the episode.


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mr Inbetween hitman Ray Shoesmith killed off after by creator Scott Ryan after 22 years, one film and three seasons


"By the time he got the call from Edgerton five years ago to say American cable network FX was interested in making a show, Ryan - who had given up writing *and was driving a taxi in Echuca* - was primed for disappointment again."


----------



## Tony_T

ncbill said:


> Now I need to go watch "The Magician"


I was happy to see it on Amazon Prime&#8230;&#8230;.at first


----------



## DVR_Dave

Here Are the Premiere Dates for Broadcast TV's New and Returning Fall Shows (Updating)


----------



## Allanon

Tony_T said:


> I was happy to see it on Amazon Prime&#8230;&#8230;.at first
> View attachment 61158


I can rent or buy it, where you live? You might try signing in.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> I can rent or buy it, where you live? You might try signing in.


I looked again, and it's listed twice on Amazon Prime. One dated 2004 (unavailable) and another ( same movie, but dated 2010 ) available


----------



## Allanon

DVR_Dave said:


> Here Are the Premiere Dates for Broadcast TV's New and Returning Fall Shows (Updating)


The only new shows that I'm looking forward to are La Brea, 4400, and CSI: Las Vegas. I watch the FBI series so I'll watch FBI International too and I'll give the other new shows a shot but nothing really grabs me.


----------



## That Don Guy

DVR_Dave said:


> Here Are the Premiere Dates for Broadcast TV's New and Returning Fall Shows (Updating)


Something to note: _The Blacklist_ was originally planned to be on Friday nights at 8, but has been moved to Thursday nights at 8 (with nothing announced for the Friday slot).
According to The Wrap, _Law & Order: For the Defense_, which was supposed to air on Thursday nights, has been canceled without production.


----------



## dwells

eddyj said:


> They are talking about killing the show/series, not what happens in the episode.


Good to know- thanks!


----------



## moyekj

Return of Blacklist final season was much quicker than I expected. Seems like last season just ended!


----------



## mattack

FBI International? Guess I need to go to wikipedia.. I thought FBI was by definition inside the USA and CIA was external?
(yes I guess I do remember hearing in the news about FBI being involved with the Haiti assassination.)

Though I'm definitely not up on the original FBI and haven't watched ANY of the spinoff. My previous belief was that CBS all Access now Paramount+ always had ALL seasons of a show.. that was a mistaken belief! (Still will catch up at some point or give up on it.)


----------



## Bruce24

mattack said:


> FBI International? Guess I need to go to wikipedia.. I thought FBI was by definition inside the USA and CIA was external?
> (yes I guess I do remember hearing in the news about FBI being involved with the Haiti assassination.)
> 
> Though I'm definitely not up on the original FBI and haven't watched ANY of the spinoff. My previous belief was that CBS all Access now Paramount+ always had ALL seasons of a show.. that was a mistaken belief! (Still will catch up at some point or give up on it.)


FBI international operations


----------



## laria

mattack said:


> FBI International? Guess I need to go to wikipedia.. I thought FBI was by definition inside the USA and CIA was external?
> (yes I guess I do remember hearing in the news about FBI being involved with the Haiti assassination.)
> 
> Though I'm definitely not up on the original FBI and haven't watched ANY of the spinoff. My previous belief was that CBS all Access now Paramount+ always had ALL seasons of a show.. that was a mistaken belief! (Still will catch up at some point or give up on it.)


I like the spin-off but it's very different from the original. Kind of like NCIS:LA is seemingly nothing like any other NCIS office.


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> I looked again, and it's listed twice on Amazon Prime. One dated 2004 (unavailable) and another ( same movie, but dated 2010 ) available
> 
> View attachment 61161


Just finished it. It was pretty good if you can stomach the SD 

I don't understand why people didn't want Scott Ryan to act in it...Gosh, I wish HBO had done it.

Oh, and there's a run-of-the-mill blooper post-credit, if you like that sort of thing. Their accent is so strong and there's no CC for it, so good luck figuring out WTF those darn Aussies are saying!


----------



## Steveknj

moyekj said:


> Return of Blacklist final season was much quicker than I expected. Seems like last season just ended!


I can't recall, but did they say that next season is the final season?


----------



## moyekj

Steveknj said:


> I can't recall, but did they say that next season is the final season?


I thought I had seen that somewhere, but haven't seen anything official about it, so yes I suppose it could very well keep going. As long as James Spader is in I'll keep watching. Despite what the critics think there still is a decent audience for the show. In some ways the death of Keen character could lead to new avenues.


----------



## Tony_T

What We Do In The Shadows Season 3 Trailer - Sep 2nd


----------



## leeherman

ncbill said:


> Now I need to go watch "The Magician"


I did, a few weeks ago and I'm wasn't impressed.

"Mr. Inbetween" was far more enjoyable than "The Magician".

LH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubys

leeherman said:


> I did, a few weeks ago and I'm wasn't impressed.
> 
> "Mr. Inbetween" was far more enjoyable than "The Magician".
> 
> LH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's all about expectations. He made the movie more than a decade earlier at a total cost of $3,000. You had to expect that it would be raw.

One thing that was great about it is that one of the main arcs made it into Mr. In Between but with a significant twist. I won't say any more because it would be a spoiler; but I wish I had watched the movie before seeing that episode arc.


----------



## Allanon

'Good Fight' Renewed for Season 6 at Paramount Plus - Variety


----------



## TonyTheTiger




----------



## Tony_T




----------



## series5orpremier

Family Guy Season 20 Fall 2021 five minute Highlight Trailer *(Spoilers)*
The final question is great, given who asks it.


----------



## Tony_T

Doctor Who's 13th season is a single story, and here's the first trailer


----------



## kdmorse

Tony_T said:


> Doctor Who's 13th season is a single story, and here's the first trailer


Eight episodes, one single story. Hopefully that helps them do better at episode/plot pacing then they've done in recent years.

Airing "sometime this year"?


----------



## photoshopgrl

New trailer for Dexter and it looks like we are getting the 10 episode limited series on November 7!


----------



## TonyD79

kdmorse said:


> Eight episodes, one single story. Hopefully that helps them do better at episode/plot pacing then they've done in recent years.
> 
> Airing "sometime this year"?


The only time they did a single story in the past was the Trial of a Timelord in the old series. The Key to Time was a series of four stories linked into one arc. The Key to Time was more like the River Song arc. So this is an out of the ordinary plan.


----------



## sharkster

photoshopgrl said:


> New trailer for Dexter and it looks like we are getting the 10 episode limited series on November 7!


First of all - YAY! 

Also, I recently saw a blurb that Jennifer was going to be back. I don't know anything about any more of the members of Miami Metro, but I bet not since the venue will change.



Spoiler



As we know, her character died so I wonder if it's going to just be flashback stuff or if they are reconstructing some storylines.


----------



## photoshopgrl

sharkster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As we know, her character died so I wonder if it's going to just be flashback stuff or if they are reconstructing some storylines.


Harry-esque I'm thinking


----------



## Allanon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420761771216801797


----------



## Allanon

*See* - Season 2 is coming August 27


----------



## lambertman

Tony_T said:


> Doctor Who's 13th season is a single story, and here's the first trailer


And now (a) apparently it's only six episodes; and (b) Whitaker and Chibnall will leave after three additional specials, set to air in 2022.

Doctor Who's Jodie Whittaker and Chris Chibnall to Exit in 2022


----------



## gchance

lambertman said:


> And now (a) apparently it's only six episodes; and (b) Whitaker and Chibnall will leave after three additional specials, set to air in 2022.
> 
> Doctor Who's Jodie Whittaker and Chris Chibnall to Exit in 2022


I don't get it, it seems like we're switching Doctors all the time now. You get used to one and they quit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> I don't get it, it seems like we're switching Doctors all the time now. You get used to one and they quit.


Three or four years seems to be the limit...which is really pretty much what it used to be (Tom Baker being the exception).

Whitaker will have gone three.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Three or four years seems to be the limit...which is really pretty much what it used to be (Tom Baker being the exception).
> 
> Whitaker will have gone three.


I guess Tom Baker spoiled me, being "my" Doctor and all. Also with the breaks it seems like David Tennant was more than 3 series, but there you go.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> I guess Tom Baker spoiled me, being "my" Doctor and all. Also with the breaks it seems like David Tennant was more than 3 series, but there you go.


Tennant was four, including the Year of Specials. And of course Eccleston was just one. All the other moderns have been three.

(Tom Baker used to tell the story about how staying on Doctor Who as long as he did damaged him financially...BBC actors only got a set raise each year, which nowhere near kept up with 1970s inflation. So the longer you were on a show, the less you got paid in relative terms. He should have left at least a couple of years earlier, but he just liked the role too much.)


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> BBC actors only got a set raise each year, which nowhere near kept up with 1970s inflation. So the longer you were on a show, the less you got paid in relative terms.


I presume you mean that if he signed a contract for a different show(*), he could have negotiated a way higher salary than the set raise would have been above his previous salary.. sort of how like job hopping in the dot com era especially got engineers' salaries higher.

(*) I presume BBC actors weren't/aren't like the old Hollywood studio system, where they're basically paid a salary to act on 'whatever'... and if they are, then I guess I don't know how that would have been a financial detriment to him.


----------



## jamesbobo

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before but if it hasn't, the 8th and final season of Brooklyn Nine Nine will start Aug. 12 on NBC.


----------



## Bruce24

jamesbobo said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before but if it hasn't, the 8th and final season of Brooklyn Nine Nine will start Aug. 12 on NBC.


Some other shows that will be returning soon: 
Stargirl Aug 10 CW
Riverdale Aug 11 CW
Star Trek, Lower Decks Aug 12 Paramount+
Titans Aug 12 HBO Max
Nora from Queens Aug 18 Comedy Central
The Walking Dead Aug 22 AMC


----------



## Tony_T

Bruce24 said:


> The Walking Dead Aug 22 AMC


AMC is advertising this as a "Finale Trilogy"
What does that mean?

(I stopped watching a few seasons ago)


----------



## Goober96

Tony_T said:


> AMC is advertising this as a "Finale Trilogy"
> What does that mean?
> 
> (I stopped watching a few seasons ago)


I assume it means it's broken into 3 parts, 3 separate stories, just based on the definition of "trilogy."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Goober96 said:


> I assume it means it's broken into 3 parts, 3 separate stories, just based on the definition of "trilogy."


It's also a long season--24 episodes, the longest yet (well, I guess the longest ever, since it's the last!). So maybe three eight-episode arcs?


----------



## Bruce24

Here Are the Premiere Dates for Broadcast TV's New and Returning Fall Shows


----------



## Anubys

Season 2 of The Outer Banks is available on Netflix. 

I'm more than halfway through it and it's not good...if you thought they were stupid in season 1, you ain't seen nothin' yet!


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> Season 2 of The Outer Banks is available on Netflix.
> 
> I'm more than halfway through it and it's not good...if you thought they were stupid in season 1, you ain't seen nothin' yet!


I just watched most of season 1 today. And my thought really was someone finally understands the mindset of pubescent teenagers and is accurately portraying their supreme idiocy in extreme situations. And wow, how annoying it is!


----------



## JYoung

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Tom Baker used to tell the story about how staying on Doctor Who as long as he did damaged him financially...BBC actors only got a set raise each year, which nowhere near kept up with 1970s inflation. So the longer you were on a show, the less you got paid in relative terms. He should have left at least a couple of years earlier, but he just liked the role too much.)


Well, I'm pretty sure he also hung around because Lalla Ward was there.


----------



## lambertman

mattack said:


> (*) I presume BBC actors weren't/aren't like the old Hollywood studio system, where they're basically paid a salary to act on 'whatever'... and if they are, then I guess I don't know how that would have been a financial detriment to him.


My presumption is that he would have made more money had he jumped to an ITV show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

lambertman said:


> My presumption is that he would have made more money had he jumped to an ITV show.


Or movies...Doctor Who made him a pretty big star. (On which, for whatever reason, he never really capitalized.)


----------



## DancnDude

Wow so _Legends of the Hidden Temple_ is getting a reboot on CW? I wonder if it's with kids or adults this time? If the audience is for kids or for adults who grew up watching this as kids.


----------



## getbak

It sounds like it's going to be adults competing and they're likely targeting the kids who grew up watching it as the audience for the reboot.


----------



## Allanon

Departure season 2 is now streaming all episodes on Peacock streaming service. First season and first episode of season 2 are available with their free subscription plan, other episodes need a paid subscription plan.


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> Just read this!
> 
> Night Court: NBC Officially Orders Pilot for Sequel Series With Melissa Rauch Starring, John Larroquette Returning


AFAIK, she wasn't going to be in the re-boot, but&#8230;
*Markie Post, Actress Known for 'The Fall Guy' and 'Night Court,' Dies at 70*


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tony_T said:


> AFAIK, she wasn't going to be in the re-boot, but&#8230;
> *Markie Post, Actress Known for 'The Fall Guy' and 'Night Court,' Dies at 70*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

...and I've reached the age where I think "70! That's so YOUNG!"


----------



## Tony_T

Amazon cancels Panic


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and I've reached the age where I think "70! That's so YOUNG!"


It's not just your age, people in general are living longer, and celebrities in particular keep that at the forefront of our minds. It's those darn surviving Beatles, they stay healthy and make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Tony_T

gchance said:


> It's those darn surviving Beatles, they stay healthy and make the rest of us look bad.


It's Keith Richards


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> It's Keith Richards


He's the Beatles' portrait of Dorian Gray. The older they get, the older he looks.


----------



## jlb

One of these days I expect to hear Keith saying, “My preciousssssssss”


----------



## gchance

jlb said:


> One of these days I expect to hear Keith saying, "My preciousssssssss"


That would be Steve Howe (74).


----------



## jlb

You are so right. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Tony_T

_A Comedy Central Max Original_
Season 2, Aug 26th (season 1 was on Comedy Central)


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> _A Comedy Central Max Original_
> Season 2, Aug 26th (season 1 was on Comedy Central)


Is this a complete rework of the show? From Wikipedia:
"The story follows two floundering millennial siblings who must grapple with their 13-year-old brother's overnight fame."

This trailer is anything but that. 

From TVLine:
"With their pop star brother, ChaseDreams, officially entering retirement at the ripe old age of fourteen, Brooke and Cary must now contend with a new famous family member: their 53-year-old mother Pat, and her eponymous daytime talk show," reads the official synopsis for Season 2. "Humiliated at being The Other Two yet again, they double down and make it their mission not to be."

I suppose the siblings are what the show's about, which is still what the show's about, but it just seems... odd.


----------



## Tony_T

gchance said:


> Is this a complete rework of the show? From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The story follows two floundering millennial siblings who must grapple with their 13-year-old brother's overnight fame."
> 
> This trailer is anything but that.


The Other Two Season 2 Trailer: Rise of Molly Shannon
_In the first season, Cary (Drew Tarver) and Brooke (Heléne Yorke) dealt with the overnight rise of their little brother ChaseDreams's (Case Walker) music career. This time around, Chase has seemingly retired and gone off to college, but their mother Pat (Molly Shannon) has suddenly become the star in the family thanks to her new, largely catchphrase-based talk show._


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> The Other Two Season 2 Trailer: Rise of Molly Shannon
> _In the first season, Cary (Drew Tarver) and Brooke (Heléne Yorke) dealt with the overnight rise of their little brother ChaseDreams's (Case Walker) music career. This time around, Chase has seemingly retired and gone off to college, but their mother Pat (Molly Shannon) has suddenly become the star in the family thanks to her new, largely catchphrase-based talk show._


I suppose it's the equivalent of "Mork & Mindy, tired of Mindy's father and the music store, start hanging out at a deli with Mindy's friends. And the landlord is this weird old fart."


----------



## Tony_T

Aug 25th


----------



## Tony_T

What We Do in the Shadows Drops a New Trailer, 
Is Renewed for Season 4


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> What We Do in the Shadows Drops a New Trailer,
> Is Renewed for Season 4


----------



## Tony_T

Sept 16th


----------



## Unbeliever

Why?






--Carlos V.


----------



## Hcour

Unbeliever said:


> Why?
> 
> --Carlos V.


Crimeny. It looks like an SNL parody of a game show.


----------



## TonyD79

Hcour said:


> Crimeny. It looks like an SNL parody of a game show.


Most game shows look like SNL parodies.


----------



## kdmorse

Unbeliever said:


> Why?


That strikes me as the sort of show where watching people running the course might be fun, but within 10 minutes the announcers would make me want to stab myself to death with a spoon.


----------



## mtnagel

This is old news but new to me and I don't think it was posted but I found out that Kim's Convenience on Netflix is done after 5 seasons. There was supposed to be a 6th but some of the people went off to do other projects so they decided not to do a 6th. Just finished the last episode last night and I'll miss it.

Why Kim's Convenience was cancelled, and why it should be saved


----------



## gchance

kdmorse said:


> That strikes me as the sort of show where watching people running the course might be fun, but within 10 minutes the announcers would make me want to stab myself to death with a spoon.


It's just a variation of obstacle course shows more in the vein of Holey Moley than America Ninja Warrior, with Frogger thrown in because who doesn't like Frogger? Calling it the greatest video game of the 80s is a real stretch, and they don't appear to have the immediately recognizable theme. And what the hell is this?


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## DancnDude

Yeah definitely a version of obstacle course shows like Wipeout or Floor is Lava (on Netflix).


----------



## Tony_T

Filming of S15 has begun&#8230;.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSzhfksg-ns/


----------



## Bierboy

Tony_T said:


> Sept 16th


Nice...


----------



## Allanon

The Morning Show season 2 premieres September 17 on Apple TV+


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I really like this show...nice that it's continuing (for another season, anyway), and nice that it's ending on its own terms.


----------



## MikeMar

Unbeliever said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Carlos V.


I'll probably watch it haha

It has kind of a "Floor is Lava" vibe to it (we need S2 of those!)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> The Morning Show season 2 premieres September 17 on Apple TV+


WOW that has me so excited for season 2!!!


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Aug 25th


Tonight


----------



## kbrunsting

I noticed a new season of AP Bio was available... although only on peacock, so I signed up for the free version. I didn't realize there was a season 3 out there too... so that whole season was free to watch but only the first couple episodes of season 4 were. The rest indicate only available on premium... I'm hoping in the future the rest of season 4 would be available on the free tier.


----------



## Tony_T

I never watched S3, thanks for the info on it being available for free.


----------



## Worf

Wait, AP Bio is still on!? Geez, I enjoyed it and never heard from it again. I think I only caught season 1, I didn't even know season 2 aired, nevermind 3 or 4.


----------



## mlsnyc

I like AP Bio a lot and thought S3E1 (the one you can watch without subscribing) was very funny. But I’m not going to pay for Peacock to watch the rest.


----------



## Tony_T

*Thursday*


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> *Thursday*


How have I not seen anything about the first two seasons of this? Looks fun!


----------



## Test

photoshopgrl said:


> How have I not seen anything about the first two seasons of this? Looks fun!


It is! They had an after show during the last season, not really a fan of after shows anymore, but this one was good. Would be nice if that came back too.


----------



## Bierboy

Can't wait for this silliness to resume!


----------



## MikeMar

Love the Broken Lizard group of guys
Super troopers
Club Dread
And Tacoma of course


----------



## sharkster

I set a Pass for the Tacoma FD one (had seen a couple eps some time back but some of the guests for this upcoming season interested me) and, also, the new iteration of The Wonder Years.


----------



## Allanon




----------



## kdmorse

Allanon said:


>


I'm going to have to rewatch the last episode of Season 1 because iirc it took a nonsensical hard WTF turn that I don't remember the details of.

Looks like Season 2 drops October 14.


----------



## mattack

kbrunsting said:


> I noticed a new season of AP Bio was available... although only on peacock, so I signed up for the free version. I didn't realize there was a season 3 out there too... so that whole season was free to watch but only the first couple episodes of season 4 were. The rest indicate only available on premium... I'm hoping in the future the rest of season 4 would be available on the free tier.


you get premium for free with comcast.. but I think it still has commercials..
I think I can pay $5 extra for no commercials..

I never watched S3.. (I hate commercials).. But I keep meaning to "eventually" watch it. (as in actually some time.. maybe next summer? heh)


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


>





kdmorse said:


> I'm going to have to rewatch the last episode of Season 1 because iirc it took a nonsensical hard WTF turn that I don't remember the details of.
> 
> Looks like Season 2 drops October 14.


Did we really need a S2? I thought the first season was all kinds of terrible. Not in for a second season.


----------



## Howie

I know I watched it, but I swear I don't remember a thing about it. I see it has Starbuck in it. I like her.


----------



## Anubys

Howie said:


> I know I watched it, but I swear I don't remember a thing about it. I see it has Starbuck in it. I like her.


I remember it was really terrible. And not in a fun way like Under the Dumb, but just amazingly terrible.


----------



## eddyj

Howie said:


> I know I watched it, but I swear I don't remember a thing about it. I see it has Starbuck in it. I like her.


Pretty much this. I have zero recollection of the plot line.


----------



## Anubys

eddyj said:


> Pretty much this. I have zero recollection of the plot line.


It was a derivative of Pigs in Space from the Muppets; just Stupid People in Space


----------



## gchance

I don't remember a lot of the plot myself, but here goes: aliens plop some ship onto Earth sort of like "Arrival". Deductions happen and we decide to visit their origin. Stupidity ensues when the crew just fights all the time. And something about an android I think.


----------



## eddyj

I found this synopsis, that did not help at all! 



Spoiler




Astronaut Niko Breckenridge and her young crew face unimaginable danger a they go on a high-risk mission to explore the genesis of an alien artifact.

Set in the future, an anomaly from space appears in Earth's orbit and plants a stalk-like object into the ground. Humans attempt to determine what it is, why it's been placed there, and what's going to happen next, but it's taking too long to crack the code so they send a team into space to the source of the object to investigate further.




Per episode ones can be found here: Another Life (2019 TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## gchance

eddyj said:


> I found this synopsis, that did not help at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astronaut Niko Breckenridge and her young crew face unimaginable danger a they go on a high-risk mission to explore the genesis of an alien artifact.
> 
> Set in the future, an anomaly from space appears in Earth's orbit and plants a stalk-like object into the ground. Humans attempt to determine what it is, why it's been placed there, and what's going to happen next, but it's taking too long to crack the code so they send a team into space to the source of the object to investigate further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per episode ones can be found here: Another Life (2019 TV series) - Wikipedia


I do remember them making a big to-do about having the crew on ice and only waking them up when needed, then waking up a new crew member 5 minutes later, and another one every episode after that.


----------



## Allanon

I'm hoping they listened to the criticism from the first season and made corrections for the second season.


----------



## Tony_T

Oct 24th


----------



## Michael S

Archer is coming back to the danger zone for season 13.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442970778127900675


----------



## Michael S

Law and Order is coming back for season 21. 'Law & Order' Revived By NBC For Season 21 From Dick Wolf & Rick Eid - Deadline


----------



## Beryl

Michael S said:


> Law and Order is coming back for season 21. 'Law & Order' Revived By NBC For Season 21 From Dick Wolf & Rick Eid - Deadline


Genial! I wonder if the UK version will be revived.


----------



## hapster85

Michael S said:


> Law and Order is coming back for season 21. 'Law & Order' Revived By NBC For Season 21 From Dick Wolf & Rick Eid - Deadline


I didn't really get into Law & Order when it originally aired. It was later, in syndication that I became a fan. Didn't like it as well in the later years when McCoy became DA and was no longer in the courtroom. Always loved it when he got fired up in court.

I'll look forward to seeing it's return, assuming they can recapture the magic.


----------



## Steveknj

Michael S said:


> Law and Order is coming back for season 21. 'Law & Order' Revived By NBC For Season 21 From Dick Wolf & Rick Eid - Deadline


Because, well, there's just not enough versions of L&O on TV now. Really, can they find anything original to show anymore? Three "Chicago" series (when is Chicago Law coming, that's like the only genre they didn't touch yet), three FBI series on CBS, lost track of the number of NCIS, CSI, and whatever. i guess people are watching these.


----------



## Steveknj

hapster85 said:


> I didn't really get into Law & Order when it originally aired. It was later, in syndication that I became a fan. Didn't like it as well in the later years when McCoy became DA and was no longer in the courtroom. Always loved it when he got fired up in court.
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing it's return, assuming they can recapture the magic.


I watched for a bit the first couple of years, but then it became the same thing week after week, and then they spun off a dozen or so (it seemed like) new versions, and just gave up. I like the concept that was a bit different, a cop show and a law show in one, but then really, it because just like any other procedural.


----------



## Goober96

Steveknj said:


> Because, well, there's just not enough versions of L&O on TV now. Really, can they find anything original to show anymore? Three "Chicago" series (when is Chicago Law coming, that's like the only genre they didn't touch yet), three FBI series on CBS, lost track of the number of NCIS, CSI, and whatever. i guess people are watching these.


Actually they did do Chicago Justice. It just didn't last too long.


----------



## Steveknj

Goober96 said:


> Actually they did do Chicago Justice. It just didn't last too long.


The main reason why I watch less and less network content (and I'm very pro-OTA content) is because pretty much every show is of the same few genres and they are all essentially the same thing with small nuances. It's why I watch shows like La Brea (and similar shows like Manifest, Lost and others). It' something different. But I assume I'm in the minority since those shows dominate network TV.


----------



## hapster85

Steveknj said:


> I watched for a bit the first couple of years, but then it became the same thing week after week, and then they spun off a dozen or so (it seemed like) new versions, and just gave up. I like the concept that was a bit different, a cop show and a law show in one, but then really, it because just like any other procedural.


The original remained true to the dual concept, it's all the other spinoffs that focused the just "order" half. Were there any that focused on the "law" half? I don't recall any, but I never really watched any of the spinoffs. Maybe an odd episode of SVU here and there.


----------



## Steveknj

hapster85 said:


> The original remained true to the dual concept, it's all the other spinoffs that focused the just "order" half. Were there any that focused on the "law" half? I don't recall any, but I never really watched any of the spinoffs. Maybe an odd episode of SVU here and there.


That was me too. I didn't watch any of the spinoffs, but again, I had no real desire to, once I got tired of the original. I think right now, there's only one show I watch on NBC, and that's New Amsterdam, and even that I'm getting tired of, as it's devolved into just another medical drama. I'll give La Brea a shot too. I used to be a staunch defender of the OTA networks, claiming that it's much harder to write a decent show without being able to curse, show nudity or excessive violence, which is what you see on streaming or cable. But for the first time this year, it just feels like the OTA networks are phoning it in. Hours and hours of reality stuff (I watch Survivor, and Big Brother in the summer, and The Amazing Race if it comes back), the same procedurals in various forms, and a few sitcoms sprinkled in (none of which are really at the quality level of the best sitcoms, the closest being Young Sheldon). To me it's sad, because historically the networks have been our go to for TV, but starting to move past that, and I don't see them investing a lot of money in quality as long as people continue to watch crap like The Voice, or Dancing With the Stars, or The Masked Singer. Those shows are cheap to produce so why bother producing anything interesting or provocative?


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> Because, well, there's just not enough versions of L&O on TV now. Really, can they find anything original to show anymore? Three "Chicago" series (when is Chicago Law coming, that's like the only genre they didn't touch yet), three FBI series on CBS, lost track of the number of NCIS, CSI, and whatever. i guess people are watching these.


CSI has been zero for a while, until this fall. NCIS is staying steady at 3... one ended in the spring but another is starting this fall.

And yeah, there was a Chicago Justice, but it only lasted a half a season. One of the main people went to L&O:SVU (the character, not just the actor) and the other was a character from Chicago PD who went back to that show.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> CSI has been zero for a while, until this fall. NCIS is staying steady at 3... one ended in the spring but another is starting this fall.
> 
> *And yeah, there was a Chicago Justice, but it only lasted a half a season. One of the main people went to L&O:SVU (the character, not just the actor) and the other was a character from Chicago PD who went back to that show*.


Which kind of proves my point, they are ALL the same show!


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> But for the first time this year, it just feels like the OTA networks are phoning it in.


Not just OTA networks, with theatrical movies showing up on HBO Max, I've been watching more movies than I would have been willing to pay for in the movie theater. More often than not these movies have just been total crap, and I'm try not to be overly critical if it's a fun ride. So many of them just turn out to be stupid. Maybe that's why they're so against having them play at home before their time, because they're so unmemorable.


----------



## mtnagel

I've never seen a single complete episode of L&O, CSI, NCIS, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire, Seal Team, or any show like them, etc or any spin off ever. I know they're popular. I just have zero interest.


----------



## Allanon

Freeform's 31 Nights of Halloween Schedule: Hocus Pocus, Casper, Ghostbusters, Simpsons and More


----------



## laria

Allanon said:


> Freeform's 31 Nights of Halloween Schedule: Hocus Pocus, Casper, Ghostbusters, Simpsons and More


----------



## type_g

Steveknj said:


> Because, well, there's just not enough versions of L&O on TV now. Really, can they find anything original to show anymore? Three "Chicago" series (when is Chicago Law coming, that's like the only genre they didn't touch yet), three FBI series on CBS, lost track of the number of NCIS, CSI, and whatever. i guess people are watching these.


IF people keep watching, they will keep making them.


----------



## lhvetinari

hapster85 said:


> The original remained true to the dual concept, it's all the other spinoffs that focused the just "order" half. Were there any that focused on the "law" half? I don't recall any, but I never really watched any of the spinoffs. Maybe an odd episode of SVU here and there.


SVU was more true to the "law" side of it, there were some very solid courtroom scenes early on. As the show progressed, they happened less and less often - although Barba gave some pretty good smackdowns once in awhile.


----------



## spartanstew

mtnagel said:


> I've never seen a single complete episode of L&O, CSI, NCIS, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire, Seal Team, or any show like them, etc or any spin off ever. I know they're popular. I just have zero interest.


I watched the original CSI, but that's it.


----------



## sharkster

I, too, have never watched any of the L&O, CSI, NCIS, etc, shows and figured I was about the only one, since they all seem so popular.

As far as crime shows go, I tend to gravitate to 'real crime' shows over dramas for the most part.


----------



## Johncv

type_g said:


> IF people keep watching, they will keep making them.


There was a Chicago Law it was canceled.


----------



## Howie

mtnagel said:


> I've never seen a single complete episode of L&O, CSI, NCIS, Blue Bloods, Chicago Fire, Seal Team, or any show like them, etc or any spin off ever. I know they're popular. I just have zero interest.


I've probably watched hundreds of those shows' episodes. No wonder my brain feels kind of mushy at times.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> Not just OTA networks, with theatrical movies showing up on HBO Max, I've been watching more movies than I would have been willing to pay for in the movie theater.


Get AMC A List, and you can watch up to 3 movies/week in the theater for only a bit more total than a month of HBO Max. ($20 in many states, $24 in some including mine) I've even gone to see some of the movies in theaters that are on HBO.

I know many hate the theater experience, but I like it, EVEN in the mostly (but less so as time goes on) deserted theaters nowadays.. and no, I don't "have" to get a bunch of overpriced popcorn & soda each time I go.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mattack said:


> Get AMC A List, and you can watch up to 3 movies/week in the theater for only a bit more total than a month of HBO Max. ($20 in many states, $24 in some including mine) I've even gone to see some of the movies in theaters that are on HBO.
> 
> I know many hate the theater experience, but I like it, EVEN in the mostly (but less so as time goes on) deserted theaters nowadays.. and no, I don't "have" to get a bunch of overpriced popcorn & soda each time I go.


what? being able to enjoy a movie in silence, without blinding cell phone screens and antivaxxers? oh, how miserable!


----------



## Goober96

mattack said:


> Get AMC A List, and you can watch up to 3 movies/week in the theater for only a bit more total than a month of HBO Max. ($20 in many states, $24 in some including mine) I've even gone to see some of the movies in theaters that are on HBO.
> 
> I know many hate the theater experience, but I like it, EVEN in the mostly (but less so as time goes on) deserted theaters nowadays.. and no, I don't "have" to get a bunch of overpriced popcorn & soda each time I go.


Regal Unlimited is even better because it's not limited to 3 per week.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I watched for a bit the first couple of years, but then it became the same thing week after week, and then they spun off a dozen or so (it seemed like) new versions, and just gave up. I like the concept that was a bit different, a cop show and a law show in one, but then really, it because just like any other procedural.


I didn't watch it when it originally came on, but rented it via netflix.. and I think I watched the first full season.

Funny thing is, I *wish* I liked it, since I DO like procedurals, even if they're "the same thing every week". But somehow I never got into the L&O cast or style or something (and yes I know the cast has changed in major ways).

I'd love to have a zillion eps of various cop shows to watch.. but some shows click and some don't.. for some reason, this one didn't for me (so have barely tried any of the spinoffs.. I DID start watching the organized crime one but think I have watched ONE episode, of the two part series starter!!)

NYPD Blue, I saw every ep.. and I keep meaning to find/watch old series like Hill Street Blues or L.A. Law, etc.. I don't mind if something becomes familiar... it's just some don't get into some of them.


----------



## mattack

Goober96 said:


> Regal Unlimited is even better because it's not limited to 3 per week.


But it's way more expensive, right? and does it INCLUDE Dolby, IMAX, 3D, etc? *one ticket* at night for some of those is almost the same as my full month payment.. and I admit I often pick the higher end ones *for the recliners*!

Plus, I usually go to 2/week on average, so even more than that would only benefit me a few times a year (vacation weeks or something).


----------



## Goober96

mattack said:


> But it's way more expensive, right? and does it INCLUDE Dolby, IMAX, 3D, etc? *one ticket* at night for some of those is almost the same as my full month payment.. and I admit I often pick the higher end ones *for the recliners*!
> 
> Plus, I usually go to 2/week on average, so even more than that would only benefit me a few times a year (vacation weeks or something).


It's not more expensive, starts at $18, but there is a surcharge for IMAX, 3D, etc., equal to the difference between the standard ticket price and the special format.


----------



## mattack

NorthAlabama said:


> what? being able to enjoy a movie in silence, without blinding cell phone screens and antivaxxers? oh, how miserable!


I knew someone was going to say that.. I just think that some would ALSO complain about the "hassle" of going to a theater. I have 4 within 10 miles, 2 of them about 4 miles in opposite directions... so I can leave about 20 mins before listed showtime, get there about showtime, and not have to pay attention to the previews.. if I went a bit later I could try to make it time out exactly. With reserved seating beforehand, getting there early just avoids having to walk past others who are seated.

But what I meant was that most people seem to PREFER seeing a movie at home if they have a big screen.


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> Get AMC A List, and you can watch up to 3 movies/week in the theater for only a bit more total than a month of HBO Max. ($20 in many states, $24 in some including mine) I've even gone to see some of the movies in theaters that are on HBO.
> 
> I know many hate the theater experience, but I like it, EVEN in the mostly (but less so as time goes on) deserted theaters nowadays.. and no, I don't "have" to get a bunch of overpriced popcorn & soda each time I go.


The nearest AMC is 90 miles away.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

mattack said:


> NYPD Blue, I saw every ep.. and I keep meaning to find/watch old series like Hill Street Blues or L.A. Law, etc.. I don't mind if something becomes familiar... it's just some don't get into some of them.


When the pandemic started I decided to watch every episode of NYPD Blue, which I'd missed when it was new, and figured by the time I was done covid would be too. Oh well, good show. At the time I could DVR it, but at the moment I think it's only available on Hulu.

Hills Street Blues is on the Heroes & Icons Channel, and also on Hulu. That was my favorite show back in the day, and I have all episodes recorded now. LA Law is on IMDbTV.


----------



## Tony_T

I re-watched The Shield and IASIP for the 2nd time


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> I re-watched The Shield and IASIP for the 2nd time


What an interesting double-feature!


----------



## Tony_T

New Season of IASIP filming now 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUggtgVFru9/


----------



## tlc

Of all those shows with many spinoffs, I only watched one.

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)
*yeeeaaahhh!!*


----------



## scooterboy

sharkster said:


> I, too, have never watched any of the L&O, CSI, NCIS, etc, shows and figured I was about the only one, since they all seem so popular.


Nope - you're not the only one!

I, too, have never watched any of what I call "the initial shows". They just never attracted me, though I've watched regular cop shows like NYPD Blue and Blue Bloods.


----------



## gschrock

mattack said:


> I knew someone was going to say that.. I just think that some would ALSO complain about the "hassle" of going to a theater. I have 4 within 10 miles, 2 of them about 4 miles in opposite directions... so I can leave about 20 mins before listed showtime, get there about showtime, and not have to pay attention to the previews.. if I went a bit later I could try to make it time out exactly. With reserved seating beforehand, getting there early just avoids having to walk past others who are seated.
> 
> But what I meant was that most people seem to PREFER seeing a movie at home if they have a big screen.


I'd definitely rather watch it at home than in the theater. Too many idiots out there. And not everyone has quite the access to theaters that you have. We've got I think 3 main theaters in town? Only one is really that close. No AMC. Regal is there on the other side of town. The other two are much smaller chains, neither of which do the passes for "unlimited" type viewing. (Hmm, actually one of them apparently does have a plan now for $20/month, 3 per week including imax). But ultimately, being able to control my home environment is far better for me.


----------



## gchance

This will sound strange to most of you, but we have a single movie theater in town that's Cinemark. Anything else is an hour to an hour and a half away.


----------



## mattack

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Hills Street Blues is on the Heroes & Icons Channel, and also on Hulu. That was my favorite show back in the day, and I have all episodes recorded now. LA Law is on IMDbTV.


Thanks about the hulu info. I think I probably actually have it added to my stuff there already.. but I still record way too much.. actually I've watched few if any shows from THIS season though I'm still recording them (though things that I try to keep up on I usually tivo in SD as 'backup'.. and yeah I didn't catch up to Manifest by the time it went away.. yeah I know new last season will be on netflix eventually)

though in general I don't watch reruns, esp of regular scripted stuff. reality/documentary-ish kind of stuff (like I did catch up on "Expedition Unknown" via reruns after I found out about it somehow last year -- I would probably temporarily even subscribe to Discovery+ if they let me watch shows 70% sped up!).. but for regular scripted stuff reruns basically could all go away for all I care, since I know they're hacked up/edited for more commercials.


----------



## Tony_T

Oct 17th


----------



## lambertman

'Better Things' to End With Season 5 at FX - Variety


----------



## MikeMar

NorthAlabama said:


> what? being able to enjoy a movie in silence, without blinding cell phone screens and antivaxxers? oh, how miserable!


One of those things where it depends on where you are I guess. I've gone to 100's of movies over the last 5 years (Movie pass then A-List) and maybe had a cell phone issue twice

Obviously you can't tell about antivax


----------



## NorthAlabama

MikeMar said:


> One of those things where it depends on where you are I guess. I've gone to 100's of movies over the last 5 years (Movie pass then A-List) and maybe had a cell phone issue twice
> 
> Obviously you can't tell about antivax


it was happening every showing, so i stopped movies altogether for a while, i'm sure a lot of it depends on monitoring and enforcement by the chain/location. i have much better luck during a matinée (seeing bond tomorrow afternoon) - i've stopped going when i know there's a crowd - people simply don't respect others at movies around here any more.


----------



## madscientist

Maybe it's just Boston area movie-goers are more polite! That would be a change. But like MikeMar I can't remember the last time I was annoyed by someone talking or using their phone during a movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> One of those things where it depends on where you are I guess. I've gone to 100's of movies over the last 5 years (Movie pass then A-List) and maybe had a cell phone issue twice


I've had nowhere near that level of problems...


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> it was happening every showing, so i stopped movies altogether for a while, i'm sure a lot of it depends on monitoring and enforcement by the chain/location. i have much better luck during a matinée (seeing bond tomorrow afternoon) - i've stopped going when i know there's a crowd - people simply don't respect others at movies around here any more.


I don't think I've ever once seen anyone from the AMC theaters around here enforce anything, yet I've not had any problems with people being disruptive.*

*Actually, I did have one experience where people were being extremely disruptive, but it was during Cats and it was four teenage boys on the front row making fun of the movie throughout, and I was the only other one in the theater, and I thought they significantly enhanced my viewing pleasure for such a horrible movie.


----------



## kaszeta

NorthAlabama said:


> it was happening every showing, so i stopped movies altogether for a while, i'm sure a lot of it depends on monitoring and enforcement by the chain/location. i have much better luck during a matinée (seeing bond tomorrow afternoon) - i've stopped going when i know there's a crowd - people simply don't respect others at movies around here any more.


Pre-covid, for most movies I had the choice of three theaters for a movie:

1. The Nugget. Small art-house-sized theater run as a non-profit, right down the street from Dartmouth College. A lot of nice things going for it (good selection of movies, non-gouging prices, real butter, decent seating, and kept immaculately clean), but it is dated (it's like going to a really nice theater in the 1980s). But the demographics of the movie-going audience are a combination of Dartmouth students and residents from the nearby Kendal at Hanover high-end retirement home, and those two demographics definitely seem to be way more concerned with talking with each other and looking at phones than watching the movie.
2. Going to the good theater in Hooksett (which has since closed due to Covid, but the almost-as-nice theater nearby that one is still around). Very nice theater, good projection/sound, stadium seating, reasonably well run. Quite crowded, but between them actually seeming to enforce the rare talker/phone user, and that a good half of the movie-going audience is like me and actually schlepped over there from almost an hour away, people are generally quite quiet and respectful there.
3. The "Sticky Six". Just a crappy all-around theater that has all the ambiance and quality of a 1989 discount theater. And hasn't been cleaned since. Almost never are they showing a movie that's worth subjecting yourself to that crappy theater.


----------



## NorthAlabama

kaszeta said:


> Pre-covid, for most movies I had the choice of three theaters for a movie:
> 
> 1. The Nugget. Small art-house-sized theater run as a non-profit, right down the street from Dartmouth College. A lot of nice things going for it (good selection of movies, non-gouging prices, real butter, decent seating, and kept immaculately clean), but it is dated (it's like going to a really nice theater in the 1980s). But the demographics of the movie-going audience are a combination of Dartmouth students and residents from the nearby Kendal at Hanover high-end retirement home, and those two demographics definitely seem to be way more concerned with talking with each other and looking at phones than watching the movie.
> 2. Going to the good theater in Hooksett (which has since closed due to Covid, but the almost-as-nice theater nearby that one is still around). Very nice theater, good projection/sound, stadium seating, reasonably well run. Quite crowded, but between them actually seeming to enforce the rare talker/phone user, and that a good half of the movie-going audience is like me and actually schlepped over there from almost an hour away, people are generally quite quiet and respectful there.
> 3. The "Sticky Six". Just a crappy all-around theater that has all the ambiance and quality of a 1989 discount theater. And hasn't been cleaned since. Almost never are they showing a movie that's worth subjecting yourself to that crappy theater.


i feel your pain - there are three i frequent, the first two most often:

1. our newest is the cinemark xd at bridge street, and it's now the closest to me (the amc classic 10 closed during covid). it has plush leather stadium seating and a dinner/drinks balcony option, along with reserved seating, but the screens are smallish, audio is lacking, and prices sky-high (generally quiet weekday matinée).

2. my long-time favorite is the (now) amc 18/imax, but it's forever-and-a-day away, with no reserved seating (25 minute drive one-way) - also a generally quite weekday matinée.

3. the regal hollywood 18 is decades old, with narrow seats tightly stacked - it's like flying economy on a small, old jet, so not a pleasant experience, and is rarely quite, even matinée - i've seen one movie there in 10 years, and only because it was a regal exclusive (kathy griffin).

there used to be another discount chain with 8 screens close by i used to frequent in it's heyday, but i stopped going once the mall next door was razed - i don't believe it survived covid, and i can't remember the b-label chain it ran under. there's also a dome imax at the space & rocket center, but it's really, really old, and really, really bad - i went once many years ago, and will never return.


----------



## Bruce24

NorthAlabama said:


> it was happening every showing, so i stopped movies altogether for a while, i'm sure a lot of it depends on monitoring and enforcement by the chain/location. i have much better luck during a matinée (seeing bond tomorrow afternoon) - i've stopped going when i know there's a crowd - people simply don't respect others at movies around here any more.


I had only been going to movies between 11-3 for years when there were at most a few other people, often I was the only one. I live about 5 minutes away from my local Regal and once they refit the theater with recliners you reserve, I could easily verify via their app 10 minutes before the film started that the theater was mostly empty. I stopped going to to the theater last year then early this summer I went a few times, then the delta variant hit and I stopped. I plan to see Bond either next week or the week after depending on how empty the theaters are.


----------



## TonyD79

I’m spoiled. 15 theaters within 20 miles. Most of them new or refurbished and huge with many screens.


----------



## Tony_T

The Ultimate “Thread Drift”


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> The Ultimate "Thread Drift"


Heh. I didn't even realize this was that thread! I figured it was the AMC one. (I open all the threads I'm interested in from the latest posts index into different tabs, and when I'm actually reading I don't really pay attention to which thread it is.)


----------



## jasrub

*'Foundation' Renewed By Apple TV+*

*"Apple TV+ announced today that Foundation has been picked up for a second season. The good news comes just two weeks after the sci-fi drama's September premiere. Through its first three episodes, critical reviews have been generally positive, though viewers have given it more of a mixed reception."*


----------



## scooterboy

madscientist said:


> Maybe it's just Boston area movie-goers are more polite! That would be a change. But like MikeMar I can't remember the last time I was annoyed by someone talking or using their phone during a movie.


First off, *talking* on a cell during a movie should be grounds for a permanent theater ban, period.

Merely *using* a cell is a different annoyance.

One thing no one here is accounting for is differing sensitivities between people.

The people who never seem to have a problem with cell phones lighting up in theaters may not be as sensitive to that sort of thing and thus don't even notice it when it happens.

Others like myself on the other hand are extremely sensitive to it, and a cell screen lighting up 20 rows ahead and way off to the right is still very distracting and instantly takes me "out of the movie" so to speak. It may make us seem like fussbudgets, but we can't help what distracts us.


----------



## Allanon

Leverage: Redemption season 1 episodes 9-16 are now available on Amazon Prime Video or IMDB.TV.


----------



## Steveknj

scooterboy said:


> First off, *talking* on a cell during a movie should be grounds for a permanent theater ban, period.
> 
> Merely *using* a cell is a different annoyance.
> 
> One thing no one here is accounting for is differing sensitivities between people.
> 
> The people who never seem to have a problem with cell phones lighting up in theaters may not be as sensitive to that sort of thing and thus don't even notice it when it happens.
> 
> Others like myself on the other hand are extremely sensitive to it, and a cell screen lighting up 20 rows ahead and way off to the right is still very distracting and instantly takes me "out of the movie" so to speak. It may make us seem like fussbudgets, but we can't help what distracts us.


At least for me, cell phones are fair game during previews, but once the feature starts, I stow mine away, and if for some reason I get a call (on vibrate) I'll take it outside the theater.


----------



## Tony_T

Dec 10th


----------



## MikeMar

I've watched all 5 seasons of The Expanse, but it's not my favorite show, just decently enjoyable
Not sure if I will watch the 6th season. Hopefully it wraps up soon


----------



## madscientist

I heard that this season (6) will be the last. Based on that I suspect they'll end the series at the end of book 6 (Babylon's Ashes) and not get into any of the last 3 books. A shame, but understandable. Maybe someone else will take a shot at the last three, sometime in the future.

I think it's great television and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Michael S

Get ready for That 90s Show. 'That '70s Show' Spinoff 'That '90s Show' With Kurtwood Smith & Debra Jo Rupp Ordered By Netflix - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T

Maybe it will last longer than “That 80’s Show”


----------



## Allanon

*Star Trek: Discovery* - Season 4 - November 16


----------



## Allanon

*Hanna* - Season 3 - November 24


----------



## DevdogAZ

Reminds me I still haven't seen S2 of Hanna. Enjoyed S1 though.


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> Leverage: Redemption season 1 episodes 9-16 are now available on Amazon Prime Video or IMDB.TV.


Without ads? What happen to episodes 1-8?


----------



## sharkster

lambertman said:


> 'Better Things' to End With Season 5 at FX - Variety


Oh no!  That makes me sad.


----------



## gossamer88

I too love Better Things but the last season was meh for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Johncv said:


> Without ads? What happen to episodes 1-8?


They ran a few months ago...


----------



## Allanon

Johncv said:


> Without ads? What happen to episodes 1-8?


They have ads since they are from IMDB TV. Episodes 1-8 aired in July but are still available to watch.


----------



## Tony_T

*October 31st*


----------



## Tony_T

October 24th


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tony_T said:


> October 24th


"Because I'm bald." :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Tony_T

NYT: 'Succession' Returns, With No Real People Involved


----------



## Tony_T

*"Season 15 Coming Soon"


http://instagr.am/p/CU76NJ_A1HW/
*


----------



## Allanon

'Titans' Renewed For Season 4 At HBO Max - Deadline


----------



## Allanon

'Doom Patrol' Will Return for Season 4 on HBO Max


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yay!

And yay!


----------



## Tony_T

The Weeping Angels are as terrifying as ever in Doctor Who: Flux trailer

Oct 31st


----------



## Allanon

'Y: The Last Man' Canceled at FX on Hulu Before Season One Finale - Variety


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> 'Y: The Last Man' Canceled at FX on Hulu Before Season One Finale - Variety


Not surprised. It wasn't a bad show, but it was wearing me out. More thoughts here: Y: Last Man (FX/Hulu) *Spoilers*


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> 'Y: The Last Man' Canceled at FX on Hulu Before Season One Finale - Variety


Well guess I don't have to start that one, jeeze that was fast!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> Well guess I don't have to start that one, jeeze that was fast!


It's a little weird, though, how many people involved are talking about it getting picked up somewhere else. Makes me think maybe they know something...


----------



## Mr.Broncosfan

Tony_T said:


> October 24th


Can't wait for this! I was late to the game on this one, but definitely glad I started watching it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a little weird, though, how many people involved are talking about it getting picked up somewhere else. Makes me think maybe they know something...


it probably means they're shopping it in hopes of saving it, and want to create some buzz?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> it probably means they're shopping it in hopes of saving it, and want to create some buzz?


Yeah, but usually you hear some guy (usually the showrunner) talking about it, not so many people in different aspects of the show (here it's the showrunner, one of the actors, and the guy who wrote the comic book). It just feels different here than it usually does when they're talking about shopping a show around.


----------



## Anubys

Allanon said:


> 'Doom Patrol' Will Return for Season 4 on HBO Max


Why have I never heard of this? is it kind of funny, quirky, kind of show? please say yes!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Why have I never heard of this? is it kind of funny, quirky, kind of show? please say yes!


Well, in the sense that Bill Gates is kind of rich...

It's the kind of show that would have made Timothy Leary say "What on Earth are THESE guys smoking?!?"


----------



## gchance

Mr.Broncosfan said:


> Can't wait for this! I was late to the game on this one, but definitely glad I started watching it.


I binged the series when the preview for last season popped up. It's easy to do with it being a half hour show.


----------



## Tony_T

Mythic Quest has been renewed for a third and fourth season on Apple TV Plus


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

(Nuts...I hit the "Like" button a couple of dozen times, but it only registered once.)


----------



## cwoody222

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, but usually you hear some guy (usually the showrunner) talking about it, not so many people in different aspects of the show (here it's the showrunner, one of the actors, and the guy who wrote the comic book). It just feels different here than it usually does when they're talking about shopping a show around.


It's a DC Comics property (Warner Bros.) so HBO Max is a likely candidate.


----------



## lambertman

Tony_T said:


> The Weeping Angels are as terrifying as ever in Doctor Who: Flux trailer
> 
> Oct 31st


My cable listings show that BBC America are going to air this at 2:25 PM Eastern, same time as the UK debut. Woot!


----------



## pkscout

lambertman said:


> My cable listings show that BBC America are going to air this at 2:25 PM Eastern, same time as the UK debut. Woot!


I'm seeing that too, although I'm also seeing another airing of that episode at 8pm EST that is listed as an extended cut. So I'm wondering if in the US the "live at the same time" version is the US version trimmed so they can insert commercials and the later one is the "full version" that is shown in the UK.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

pkscout said:


> I'm seeing that too, although I'm also seeing another airing of that episode at 8pm EST that is listed as an extended cut. So I'm wondering if in the US the "live at the same time" version is the US version trimmed so they can insert commercials and the later one is the "full version" that is shown in the UK.


...although the early showing is 1:12 and the later one 1:14, so it doesn't seem that there's much difference.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

pkscout said:


> I'm seeing that too, although I'm also seeing another airing of that episode at 8pm EST that is listed as an extended cut. So I'm wondering if in the US the "live at the same time" version is the US version trimmed so they can insert commercials and the later one is the "full version" that is shown in the UK.


This is why I'll wait and 'obtain' a copy of the British transmission rather than watch a butchered version full of little bugs and missing scenes!


----------



## Tony_T

Nov 26th


----------



## Tony_T

*Dec 1st


http://instagr.am/p/CV0rNmzvx6F/
*


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> *Dec 1st
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CV0rNmzvx6F/
> *


----------



## Tony_T

*Tacoma FD renewed for season 4


http://instagr.am/p/CV3EYnJPVse/
*


----------



## Bierboy

Tony_T said:


> *Tacoma FD renewed for season 4
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CV3EYnJPVse/
> *


Best news EVER!!


----------



## Tony_T

December 1st


----------



## lambertman

Breaking News - CBS Announces Winter/Spring 2022 Premiere Dates for New and Returning Scripted, Alternative and Specials Programming | TheFutonCritic.com

New and Returning Series Include:
· New Drama GOOD SAM Premiering Wednesday, Jan. 5
· THE AMAZING RACE on Wednesday, Jan. 5
· UNDERCOVER BOSS on Friday, Jan. 7
· CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER on Wednesday, Feb. 2
· SURVIVOR on Wednesday, March 9


----------



## madscientist

Wow AR! Nice! I wasn't sure they'd have another season. I guess if I cared enough to look I'd have known that it was filmed, at least, since those things are never really kept secret.


----------



## andyw715

Ugh the only thing worse than bringing back past contestants (or all star seasons) is celebrity BB.


----------



## lambertman

'La Brea' Renewed for Season 2 at NBC - Variety

NBC Sets Midseason Premiere Dates: 'This Is Us', 'Law & Order' Thursdays, More - Deadline

'Night Court': NBC Sets Comedy Reboot For 2022/23 Season - Deadline


----------



## DevdogAZ

The Amazing Race is coming back? Last I heard they had to stop filming midseason when the pandemic hit, and I never heard that they resumed. That's awesome news!


----------



## lambertman

DevdogAZ said:


> The Amazing Race is coming back? Last I heard they had to stop filming midseason when the pandemic hit, and I never heard that they resumed. That's awesome news!


As I understand it, they finished it up in Sep/Oct. 

Unconfirmed COVID concession:


Spoiler



It appears that teams took a chartered plane from task to task, i.e. no airline scrambling.


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> 'La Brea' Renewed for Season 2 at NBC - Variety
> 
> NBC Sets Midseason Premiere Dates: 'This Is Us', 'Law & Order' Thursdays, More - Deadline
> 
> 'Night Court': NBC Sets Comedy Reboot For 2022/23 Season - Deadline


Looking forward to the Night Court reboot. I'm skeptical that it will be any good, but we'll see. It was one of my favorite 80s sitcoms.


----------



## robojerk

madscientist said:


> Wow AR! Nice! I wasn't sure they'd have another season.


Agree, this hit my twitter feed a few days ago and it honestly surprised me. I half expected the show was done for.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458471044801437697


----------



## That Don Guy

lambertman said:


> 'La Brea' Renewed for Season 2 at NBC - Variety
> 
> NBC Sets Midseason Premiere Dates: 'This Is Us', 'Law & Order' Thursdays, More - Deadline
> 
> 'Night Court': NBC Sets Comedy Reboot For 2022/23 Season - Deadline


This is the first I've heard that they are bringing back the original _Law & Order_ (as a "replacement" for _L&O: For the Defense_).

Would this make it the longest-running (in terms of seasons) live action scripted primetime series?


----------



## laria

lambertman said:


> As I understand it, they finished it up in Sep/Oct.
> 
> Unconfirmed COVID concession:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that teams took a chartered plane from task to task, i.e. no airline scrambling.





Spoiler



Airline scrambling has really diminished over the years... I liked watching them try and maneuver to get the best deals or improve their flights... now you hardly ever saw them do anything


----------



## Craigbob

Well I'm looking forward to Night Court. I loved the original. L&O original coming back? I'll probably catch a few here and there. I burned out on it a few seasons in and haven't caught any of the spinoffs, though I do occasionally catch one of the originals in re-runs. 

I'm surprised at La Brea getting a 2nd season as it's not that good. Guess there wasn't much else available to fill the spot. Who knows.


----------



## mattack

yay more amazing race.


----------



## ej42137

That Don Guy said:


> This is the first I've heard that they are bringing back the original _Law & Order_ (as a "replacement" for _L&O: For the Defense_).
> 
> Would this make it the longest-running (in terms of seasons) live action scripted primetime series?


Only if you don't count Gunsmoke's radio seasons.


----------



## pkscout

That Don Guy said:


> This is the first I've heard that they are bringing back the original _Law & Order_ (as a "replacement" for _L&O: For the Defense_).
> 
> Would this make it the longest-running (in terms of seasons) live action scripted primetime series?


It might in the US, but I **think** Doctor Who still holds the record. Even if you only count the contiguous seasons of the original run, it ran 26 seasons. If you count both sets, then it's had 39 seasons so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

pkscout said:


> It might in the US, but I **think** Doctor Who still holds the record. Even if you only count the contiguous seasons of the original run, it ran 26 seasons. If you count both sets, then it's had 39 seasons so far.


Or even 40, if you count the season of specials...


----------



## lambertman

If you’re crossing the pond, then Coronation Street is the winner.


----------



## Goober96

lambertman said:


> If you're crossing the pond, then Coronation Street is the winner.


If soap operas count then General Hospital would also beat out Law & Order and Doctor Who.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

lambertman said:


> If you're crossing the pond, then Coronation Street is the winner.


Coronation Street is the longest running SOAP, not a 'live action scripted primetime series'.


----------



## lambertman

TonyTheTiger said:


> Coronation Street is the longest running SOAP, not a 'live action scripted primetime series'.


come on.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

lambertman said:


> come on.


What? Want to include 60 Minutes too?

If the TV companies themselves make the distinction, then why not here?


----------



## getbak

SVU passed the original Law & Order (and Gunsmoke) for the longest-running scripted primetime drama a couple of years ago: List of longest-running scripted American primetime television series - Wikipedia

SVU is currently in season 23, and the new season of L&O will be its 21st.

Gunsmoke is still the king in terms of the total number of episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Why isn't The Simpsons considered a "scripted American primetime television series"?

Edit: Nevermind, I see it's at the top of the list now that I clicked on the link.


----------



## Goober96

DevdogAZ said:


> Why isn't The Simpsons considered a "scripted American primetime television series"?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see it's at the top of the list now that I clicked on the link.


Who says it's not? It's at the top of the list that was linked.


----------



## Goober96

Goober96 said:


> Who says it's not? It's at the top of the list that was linked.


Edit: Nevermind, responded before I saw the edit.


----------



## Amnesia

D'oh!


----------



## Tony_T

Henry Winkler Calls Barry Season 3 the Most Dramatic Moment of His Career
"Winkler revealed that season three will be coming out sometime in March 2022 and that they're finishing filming this Friday."


----------



## Tony_T

Dec 10th


----------



## HarleyRandom

lambertman said:


> · New Drama GOOD SAM Premiering Wednesday, Jan. 5


This looks good but it seems like a comedy, which would be important to my deciding to watch.


lambertman said:


> · UNDERCOVER BOSS on Friday, Jan. 7


Will they finally have to deal with COVID?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> Looking forward to the Night Court reboot. I'm skeptical that it will be any good, but we'll see. It was one of my favorite 80s sitcoms.


Same for me.


----------



## madscientist

I've been counting the days... Also _Leviathan Falls_ due out at the end of this month... so much goodness!!


----------



## Allanon

*The Hot Zone: Anthrax* - NAT Geo - November 28


> After the events on 9/11, THE HOT ZONE: ANTHRAX follows the team of experts tracking down the killer and mailer of the anthrax letters. The anthology series, starring Tony Goldwyn and Daniel Dae Kim, will premiere during a three-night event over Thanksgiving weekend, beginning Sunday, November 28 at 9/8c on National Geographic, and will stream on Hulu.


----------



## lambertman

Video: Test, Test, Is This Thing On? Prime Video Releases First-Look Teaser of Season Four of "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel" | TheFutonCritic.com

8 episodes released over 4 Fridays starting February 18.


----------



## Allanon

*Alex Rider: Season 2* streams December 3 free with ads on IMDB TV.


----------



## Mike Lang

Allanon said:


> *The Hot Zone: Anthrax* - NAT Geo - November 28


I'm liking this one so far. I had actually forgotten a lot of the details from back then.


----------



## andyw715

Mike Lang said:


> I'm liking this one so far. I had actually forgotten a lot of the details from back then.


I enjoyed the first season but had no clue what this was when I saw it show up in my todo list.

Do you think this season requires a rewatch or at least a recap of S1?


----------



## Mike Lang

andyw715 said:


> I enjoyed the first season but had no clue what this was when I saw it show up in my todo list.
> 
> Do you think this season requires a rewatch or at least a recap of S1?


No, it's essentially an entirely different show & cast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

andyw715 said:


> I enjoyed the first season but had no clue what this was when I saw it show up in my todo list.
> 
> Do you think this season requires a rewatch or at least a recap of S1?


They're two completely unrelated stories.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> *Dec 1st
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CV0rNmzvx6F/
> *


TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> TONIGHT!!!




__
http://instagr.am/p/CW8xJxPDsqf/


----------



## MikeMar

AP Bio is done after 4 seasons 
'AP Bio' Canceled After 4 Seasons by Peacock

Thought it was a pretty enjoyable show


----------



## mlsnyc

MikeMar said:


> AP Bio is done after 4 seasons
> 'AP Bio' Canceled After 4 Seasons by Peacock
> 
> Thought it was a pretty enjoyable show


I liked it a lot, but not enough to subscribe to Peacock.


----------



## ej42137

MikeMar said:


> AP Bio is done after 4 seasons
> 'AP Bio' Canceled After 4 Seasons by Peacock
> 
> Thought it was a pretty enjoyable show


I also enjoyed it a lot, it was great.

I couldn't believe it lasted four seasons, that was truly a gift.


----------



## photoshopgrl

ej42137 said:


> I also enjoyed it a lot, it was great.
> 
> I couldn't believe it lasted four seasons, that was truly a gift.


----------



## Generic

"Reading Rainbow" to return after 15-year hiatus - CBS News


----------



## gchance

Generic said:


> "Reading Rainbow" to return after 15-year hiatus - CBS News


So LeVar isn't part of it? That's sad, he was trying to revive it for many years.


----------



## mattack

mlsnyc said:


> I liked it a lot, but not enough to subscribe to Peacock.


Do you have Comcast? If so, you already have free access to ad supported Peacock..

I will probably suffer with the ads at some point to watch the 2 seasons they made.. (I already pay for hulu & p+ commercial free)


----------



## mlsnyc

mattack said:


> Do you have Comcast? If so, you already have free access to ad supported Peacock..
> 
> I will probably suffer with the ads at some point to watch the 2 seasons they made.. (I already pay for hulu & p+ commercial free)


I'm not on Comcast so I don't get the premium w/ ads tier as a freebie.

I just saw that Psych 3 has come out and only available for premium subscribers. I do want to really see that so I'll figure out a time to sign up. I think there may even be a 7-day free trial.


----------



## gchance

mlsnyc said:


> I'm not on Comcast so I don't get the premium w/ ads tier as a freebie.
> 
> I just saw that Psych 3 has come out and only available for premium subscribers. I do want to really see that so I'll figure out a time to sign up. I think there may even be a 7-day free trial.


Psych 3 was the best of the three Psych movies, and if you know what happened behind the scenes, is both trimphant and heartfelt. Basically they incorporated Timothy Omundson's post-stroke recovery into the show's storyline. It's a must for any Psych fan.


----------



## Bierboy

Invasion ( TV+) renewed for S2


----------



## dswallow

Bierboy said:


> Invasion ( TV+) renewed for S2


So, proof positive a good story, good storytelling, interesting characters, and/or a plot, is not required for Apple to waste money on something. Not that that was ever in question, I suppose. Just disappointing.


----------



## MikeMar

dswallow said:


> So, proof positive a good story, good storytelling, interesting characters, and/or a plot, is not required for Apple to waste money on something. Not that that was ever in question, I suppose. Just disappointing.


Not a fan of the show I take it? I haven't watched any yet but on my ever growing list


----------



## Bierboy

I like it.


----------



## series5orpremier

*South Park: Post COVID: The Return of COVID, *December 16, Paramount+


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> *South Park: Post COVID: The Return of COVID, *December 16, Paramount+


Can't wait, the first one was awesome


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wait, another Post COVID special? I just barely watched the other one last week. Didn't know there was another one coming.


----------



## series5orpremier

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, another Post COVID special? I just barely watched the other one last week. Didn't know there was another one coming.


There's supposed to be a total of 14 specials over the course of six more years.

South Park extended through 2027, gets 14 streaming movies in new deal

Because it says "movies" maybe Post COVID parts one and two together constitute one special.


----------



## scooterboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Wait, another Post COVID special? I just barely watched the other one last week. Didn't know there was another one coming.


Really? With the way the first one ended? They teased the reveal of my favorite SP character.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> There's supposed to be a total of 14 specials over the course of six more years.
> 
> South Park extended through 2027, gets 14 streaming movies in new deal
> 
> Because it says "movies" maybe Post COVID parts one and two together constitute one special.


Are they still creating new episodes for Comedy Central as well? It seems like it's been awhile since they've had one.


----------



## series5orpremier

Steveknj said:


> Are they still creating new episodes for Comedy Central as well? It seems like it's been awhile since they've had one.


According to the article they've only done specials since the pandemic started but it looks like from their $900 million payday they're set to produce traditional seasons again... 6 more seasons over the next 6 years.


----------



## mattack

wow... the 14 movies are on Paramount+, but it will be on HBO Max through at least 2024 (except those movies I presume):
Additionally, WarnerMedia inked a $500 million deal in 2019 to stream "South Park" on its streaming platform, HBO Max, over a five-year period.

that's one of the most confusing streaming situations I can think of..


----------



## secondclaw

Cowboy Bebop will not be renewed by Netflix.
Netlix's live-action Cowboy Bebop is over after one disappointing season | Engadget

Leverage: Redemption has been renewed for Season 2
'Leverage: Redemption' Renewed for Season 2 at IMDb TV - Variety


----------



## Tony_T

Dec 23rd, Paramount+


----------



## Johncv

secondclaw said:


> Cowboy Bebop will not be renewed by Netflix.
> Netlix's live-action Cowboy Bebop is over after one disappointing season | Engadget
> 
> Leverage: Redemption has been renewed for Season 2
> 'Leverage: Redemption' Renewed for Season 2 at IMDb TV - Variety


My brother try watching Cowboy Bebop, but could not get pass two episodes the acting was that bad.


----------



## Amnesia

_CSI: Vegas_ has been renewed for a second season---this came as a surprise to many TV columnists, who pointed to low ratings and the fact that Peterson (Gil) and Fox (Sara) reportedly had only agreed to sign up for one season to start....although now that I think about it, the press release regarding the renewal didn't mention that Peterson and Fox were going to come back for S2...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Amnesia said:


> _CSI: Vegas_ has been renewed for a second season---this came as a surprise to many TV columnists, who pointed to low ratings and the fact that Peterson (Gil) and Fox (Sara) reportedly had only agreed to sign up for one season to start....although now that I think about it, the press release regarding the renewal didn't mention that Peterson and Fox were going to come back for S2...


I enjoyed seeing Peterson and Fox again, and I liked their season-long arc. The new people and the main death-of-the-week in each episode, not as much. If Gil and Sara aren't sticking around, I may not either. But it is a quality production.


----------



## phox_mulder

I was surprised Grissom and Sarah stuck around for the whole season, even as short as it was.
I was sure they were just going to be in 2-3 episodes to grab viewers, then they'd hand off to the new cast.


----------



## lambertman

officially reported - no Grissom in S2. Sidle is still a maybe.


----------



## eddyj

I loved the original, and was excited by this remake (I like Grissom and Sidle). I was a bit disgusted that the season arc was one of those "falsely accused" plot lines which I despise. 

I will continue to watch next season, but as others have said, the "new" cast is a bit blah.


----------



## ncbill

eddyj said:


> I loved the original, and was excited by this remake (I like Grissom and Sidle). I was a bit disgusted that the season arc was one of those "falsely accused" plot lines which I despise.
> 
> I will continue to watch next season, but as others have said, the "new" cast is a bit blah.


Nice payday for the previous supporting actors like Langham...bet he got more for this than anything he's done since the original went off the air.


----------



## Allanon

ncbill said:


> Nice payday for the previous supporting actors like Langham...bet he got more for this than anything he's done since the original went off the air.


Not sure about that, he did have a reoccurring roll in For All Mankind.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Feb 27!


----------



## gossamer88

photoshopgrl said:


> Feb 27!


Loved S1, S2 was just OK, dont think I ever finished S3, but now that I got a years worth of AMC+ for $24 wanna get my money's worth LOL


----------



## photoshopgrl

gossamer88 said:


> Loved S1, S2 was just OK, dont think I ever finished S3, but now that I got a years worth of AMC+ for $24 wanna get my money's worth LOL


The show has definitely degraded each season but since this is the last one, I'm hoping they go out with a bang.


----------



## Steveknj

photoshopgrl said:


> Feb 27!


It's interesting that my DVR twice picked up on BBCA a "sneak peek" of S4, which turned out to be about 5 seconds of footage from the show and an actual preview of a different show. Kind of sneaky if you ask me.


----------



## ncbill

Allanon said:


> Not sure about that, he did have a reoccurring roll in For All Mankind.


I seriously doubt cable/streaming shows pay anything near what major network shows do.

Had _Seinfeld_ been an Apple TV exclusive the cast would still be out there hustling because they'd need the work.


----------



## Allanon

ncbill said:


> I seriously doubt cable/streaming shows pay anything near what major network shows do.
> 
> Had _Seinfeld_ been an Apple TV exclusive the cast would still be out there hustling because they'd need the work.


For All Mankind has an eight-digit budget per episode and Joel Kinnaman was on the Top Paid TV Stars list with $300,000 per episode. But couldn't find anything about Langham's pay.


----------



## Steveknj

ncbill said:


> I seriously doubt cable/streaming shows pay anything near what major network shows do.
> 
> Had _Seinfeld_ been an Apple TV exclusive the cast would still be out there hustling because they'd need the work.





Allanon said:


> For All Mankind has an eight-digit budget per episode and Joel Kinnaman was on the Top Paid TV Stars list with $300,000 per episode. But couldn't find anything about Langham's pay.


I think it depends. If you want to lure a big star to your streaming service, you're going to have to pay. I'm sure Tom Hanks is making good money doing those movies for ATV+ Probably Jennifer Anniston as well for her series. Remember too that Amazon, Apple especially has lots of cash to throw around to kick start their services. It's reason reason that people have been a bit apprehensive about Netflix's future considering that two of the richest companies in the world have jumped in. It's why I have a feeling that at some point Netflix will be a merger target for someone.

But yeah, they aren't going to JUST pay huge salaries, but in certain circumstances they will. A series like For All Mankind, doesn't look cheap or fake because they have thrown serious money to make it look good and it gives people a reason to sub.


----------



## Tony_T

MikeMar said:


> Can't wait, the first one was awesome


I remember watching S1 when it first aired (with the cut-out animation), and never missed an episode for the next few years, but after awhile it got stale (to me), and eventually I only occasionally watched it.
But, I just watched "Post Covid" on P+ (thanks T-Mobile), and yes, this special was awesome. I loved "Alexa"


----------



## wmcbrine

ncbill said:


> Had _Seinfeld_ been an Apple TV exclusive the cast would still be out there hustling because they'd need the work.


Dunno where you get this. Apple has more money than God.


----------



## mattack

gossamer88 said:


> Loved S1, S2 was just OK, dont think I ever finished S3, but now that I got a years worth of AMC+ for $24 wanna get my money's worth LOL


Are there still commercials on AMC+?
and do they have Halt & Catch Fire? (I think so, since imdb shows it as AMC+ but just trying to confirm again).


----------



## gossamer88

mattack said:


> Are there still commercials on AMC+?
> and do they have Halt & Catch Fire? (I think so, since imdb shows it as AMC+ but just trying to confirm again).


I actually have not watched anything yet. But for $1.99 a month I'd be surprised if it was ad free.


----------



## gchance

mattack said:


> Are there still commercials on AMC+?
> and do they have Halt & Catch Fire? (I think so, since imdb shows it as AMC+ but just trying to confirm again).


I took them up on the offer... no commercials that I've seen, and yes they have Halt & Catch Fire. That said I've only watched content on Shudder so far.


----------



## mattack

cool.. I actually have a bunch on my Tivo, but THINK maybe an ep or two had been deleted.. I already bought Mad Men for $20 for the full series a few years ago (and actually started watching it this week while I was having probs with some other apps on my iPad at the gym).. so in some ways this is "paying for something I already have", but at $24, it's no big deal.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> I took them up on the offer... no commercials that I've seen, and yes they have Halt & Catch Fire. That said I've only watched content on Shudder so far.


Wait.. what.. They only have the first 2 (of 4) seasons of Halt & Catch Fire.. 
it does say: NEW SEASONS EVERY THURSDAY

this is a many years old show. Does they really mean they rotate between seasons that are available?!!?!?

if so, very very weird.. oh ok, mad men does say "ALL EPISODES AVAILABLE".. (like I said, I already own it, just wanted to check some other old show)

weird.. so I have to manually babysit for when the eps show up?


----------



## john4200

wmcbrine said:


> Dunno where you get this. Apple has more money than God.


So, more than zero? I doubt any gods are hoarding money. Why would they?


----------



## wmcbrine

john4200 said:


> So, more than zero? I doubt any gods are hoarding money. Why would they?


It's an expression.

There are no gods.


----------



## Beryl

gossamer88 said:


> I actually have not watched anything yet. But for $1.99 a month I'd be surprised if it was ad free.


No commercials so far and I've watched a few episode of series and movies. $2/month is a discounted rate which should end soon.

Regarding Killing Eve, I liked S1 and S3.


----------



## ufo4sale

wmcbrine said:


> It's an expression.
> 
> There are no gods.


I'm glad I stubbled upon this post. There is a G-d and his name is MR Brain. BTW money is essential to the reality of my Matrix.


----------



## Tony_T

AMC+, even at $20 for a year with my Amex offer, I see no compelling reason for this unless I cut the cord.


----------



## morac

Tony_T said:


> AMC+, even at $20 for a year with my Amex offer, I see no compelling reason for this unless I cut the cord.


I picked up a discounted annual subscription for AMC+ based on the advertising of what it had (Walking Dead, Doctor Who, etc). It wasn't until after I subscribed that I found out they don't actually have the rights to any of that. They have the current season of Doctor Who and 6 episodes of The Walking Dead.

Not only that it doesn't integrate into Apple TV. The whole service feels, like a scam.


----------



## series5orpremier

I kind of found out that stuff beforehand but it only delayed me signing up for a few days because I was afraid the offer was going away and I knew Shudder had a movie that had been on my radar a couple of years ago. If you can somehow find value in Shudder and the other peripheral stuff it might be worth it, and like it was said it could make one feel more comfortable with cancelling cable in the upcoming year.


----------



## lambertman

Sorry this info is too late, but Modern Doctor Who S1-12 are on HBO Max.


----------



## Beryl

Tony_T said:


> AMC+, even at $20 for a year with my Amex offer, I see no compelling reason for this unless I cut the cord.


There are a few things not broadcasted on AMC or BBC which I'm enjoying without commercials.


----------



## Tony_T

Jan 24th


----------



## Allanon

BattleBots is coming back Jan 6, 2022!


----------



## kdmorse

Allanon said:


> BattleBots is coming back Jan 6, 2022!


... Checks robot list ... DUCK!


----------



## hapster85

My wife and I watched 8-bit Christmas (HBO Max) yesterday afternoon. She dozed off less than 30 minutes into it. I tried hard to like it, and it had potential, but I think it was trying so hard to be nostalgic and heartwarming, that the story suffered.


----------



## Hcour

hapster85 said:


> My wife and I watched 8-bit Christmas (HBO Max) yesterday afternoon. She dozed off less than 30 minutes into it. I tried hard to like it, and it had potential, but I think it was trying so hard to be nostalgic and heartwarming, that the story suffered.


I got the same kind of feeling, that it wanted to be the next "A Christmas Story" but the writing just wasn't up to the task.


----------



## eddyj

Allanon said:


> BattleBots is coming back Jan 6, 2022!


Time to subscribe to D+, I guess!


----------



## gchance

Hcour said:


> I got the same kind of feeling, that it wanted to be the next "A Christmas Story" but the writing just wasn't up to the task.


They REALLY wanted to be A Christmas Story, right down to the narrative style and pauses. That said it did change a bit about 3/4 of the way in, and the tribute to his father was great, pointing out that the time spent with him in the fort was much better than the NES.


----------



## Allanon

eddyj said:


> Time to subscribe to D+, I guess!


There is no need it will be broadcast on the regular Discovery Channel. This assumes you pay for the Discovery Channel tier and haven't cut cable.


----------



## eddyj

Allanon said:


> There is no need it will be broadcast on the regular Discovery Channel. This assumes you pay for the Discovery Channel tier and haven't cut cable.


I don't pay for any cable channel subscription, just some services, so no Discovery for me.


----------



## hapster85

gchance said:


> They REALLY wanted to be A Christmas Story, right down to the narrative style and pauses. *That said it did change a bit about 3/4 of the way in, and the tribute to his father was great, pointing out that the time spent with him in the fort was much better than the NES.*


Yeah, that was really the only thing worthwhile about it.


----------



## Allanon

*A Discovery of Witches - *Season 3 - Jan 8 - AMC+, Shudder, and Sundance Now


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *A Discovery of Witches - *Season 3 - Jan 8 - AMC+, Shudder, and Sundance Now


Looks like it's only four episodes..?


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Looks like it's only four episodes..?


IMDB and TVDB both show 7 episodes. They don't have titles or descriptions but they are listed. Or they could be default place holders.


----------



## laria

I hope the video quality isn't as bad as S2.  I still haven't finished it yet... I have to get it when it comes on cable, so I'm not in a rush to finish before S3.


----------



## Bierboy

Space Force returns Feb. 18 on Netflix.


----------



## series5orpremier

Seth Meyers tests positive for COVID-19, cancels show for the rest of the week

Jimmy Fallon says he tested positive for COVID: 'Lucky enough to only have mild symptoms'


----------



## Bierboy

series5orpremier said:


> Seth Meyers tests positive for COVID-19, cancels show for the rest of the week
> 
> Jimmy Fallon says he tested positive for COVID: 'Lucky enough to only have mild symptoms'


No big loss in either case.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> Seth Meyers tests positive for COVID-19, cancels show for the rest of the week
> 
> Jimmy Fallon says he tested positive for COVID: 'Lucky enough to only have mild symptoms'


Whoopi Goldberg Tests Positive for COVID with 'Very Mild' Symptoms, View Co-Host Joy Behar Says


----------



## hapster85

Bierboy said:


> No big loss in either case.


I mostly watch clips on YouTube because I'm rarely up that late, but I enjoy both of their shows.


----------



## series5orpremier

Grammy Awards Officially Postponed


----------



## kdmorse

Allanon said:


> BattleBots is coming back Jan 6, 2022!


Started a discussion thread, first episode airs tonight.

BattleBots Season 6 - 2021 - 2022


----------



## series5orpremier

James Corden Reveals COVID Diagnosis, Says Late-Night Show Will Be Off the Air for 'Next Few Days'


----------



## series5orpremier

New trailer


----------



## Bierboy

series5orpremier said:


> New trailer


I am SO ready for this!


----------



## Tony_T

Friday, 8pm


----------



## Allanon

*Raised By Wolves* season 2 streams February 3.


----------



## terpfan1980

Not cancelled, but definitely delayed:








Fox delays Susan Sarandon drama 'Monarch' to fall, citing 'profound impact' of COVID-19


Susan Sarandon's new country music drama series 'Monarch' has been pushed to the fall due to 'unavoidable realities of the pandemic.'




ew.com


----------



## mattack

Bierboy said:


> No big loss in either case.


boo. they're both very funny.. or at least have funny segments.. (I have caught up to TS, have BIG backlog of Seth Myers since I'm actually listening to at least the news segment of old shows)


----------



## Michael S

A Quantum Leap reboot is finally happening. ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order


----------



## Amnesia

Michael S said:


> A Quantum Leap reboot is finally happening. ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order


I'm not sure "reboot" is the right word....it seems to be more of a sequel...


----------



## Test

Amnesia said:


> I'm not sure "reboot" is the right word....it seems to be more of a sequel...


I think I like that better


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I guess "reboot" is like "canceled"...it once meant something specific, but now it can mean any of a number of things.

Literally.


----------



## Amnesia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess "reboot" is like "canceled"...it once meant something specific, but now it can mean any of a number of things.


I don't think so. "Reboot" is where you take the same idea, but pretend that the original didn't happen...like _Battlestar Galactica_.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> I don't think so. "Reboot" is where you take the same idea, but pretend that the original didn't happen...like _Battlestar Galactica_.


But now it apparently also means "sequel." Or at least that's how Deadline uses it.


----------



## Hcour

Michael S said:


> A Quantum Leap reboot is finally happening. ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order


I was excited about this until I read that it's from the folks behind "La Brea", a show which is utter, complete, absolutely awful awful awful garbage.


----------



## Tony_T

Crossover “Event” 😁
May be how the gang from La Brea gets saved from the gang from Quantum Leap. 😁


----------



## hapster85

Hcour said:


> I was excited about this until I read that it's from the folks behind "La Brea", a show which is utter, complete, absolutely awful awful awful garbage.


Bellisario will be there, so hopefully not a complete trainwreck.


----------



## Bruce24

Justified fans celebrate as Timothy Olyphant announces Raylan Givens return: ‘2022 might be okay after all’


----------



## photoshopgrl

Bruce24 said:


> Justified fans celebrate as Timothy Olyphant announces Raylan Givens return: ‘2022 might be okay after all’


----------



## Allanon

*Ozark* season 4 streams January 21 on Netflix.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Just a note - It's only the first half of Season 4. The rest of the final season will stream sometime later in 2022.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Just a note - It's only the first half of Season 4. The rest of the final season will stream sometime later in 2022.


While we now have more options than simply the "like" button, how do I appreciate the info you posted but not like the content of the info you shared?


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> While we now have more options than simply the "like" button, how do I appreciate the info you posted but not like the content of the info you shared?


Post a reply saying that?


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## Anubys

dswallow said:


> Post a reply saying that?


That would be a genius thing to do. Even better, if it's posted as an innocent question, don't you think?


----------



## Amnesia

Several Star Trek series have been renewed ahead of their season premieres:

_Star Trek: Lower Decks_ was renewed for a fourth season. Season 3 begins this summer.
_Star Trek: Strange New Worlds_ was renewed for a second season. The series will premiere on 5 May.
_Star Trek: Discovery_ was renewed for a fifth season. Season 4 begins on 10 February.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> _Star Trek: Discovery_ was renewed for a fifth season. Season 4 begins on 10 February.


Actually, that's the mid-season return...


----------



## Worf

Bull is cancelled. Michael Weatherly has stated he does not want to do a season 7 and wants to concentrate on the new series he's starting. Season 6 wraps up in May I believe, so that will be the finale.


----------



## ADG

Worf said:


> Bull is cancelled. Michael Weatherly has stated he does not want to do a season 7 and wants to concentrate on the new series he's starting. Season 6 wraps up in May I believe, so that will be the finale.


You mean the very realistic series he's been doing where he sits in the first row in court and surreptitiously either uses a "cut throat" signal or nods enthusiastically to signal his associate standing in front of the jury to either cut or keep a juror 😣? IMO among the least realistic shows (intending not to be) since CSI Miami . My wife enjoys the show, but I'm not sorry to see it gone.


----------



## hapster85

ADG said:


> You mean the very realistic series he's been doing where he sits in the first row in court and surreptitiously either uses a "cut throat" signal or nods enthusiastically to signal his associate standing in front of the jury to either cut or keep a juror ? IMO among the least realistic shows (intending not to be) since CSI Miami . My wife enjoys the show, but I'm not sorry to see it gone.


I've only seen a handful of episodes and even I know there's more to the story than that. Lol


----------



## Bruce24

ADG said:


> You mean the very realistic series he's been doing where he sits in the first row in court and surreptitiously either uses a "cut throat" signal or nods enthusiastically to signal his associate standing in front of the jury to either cut or keep a juror 😣? IMO among the least realistic shows (intending not to be) since CSI Miami . My wife enjoys the show, but I'm not sorry to see it gone.


I find your reply kind of humorous because while not based on him, the series Bull was inspired by the trial science firm Dr. Phil created way before he became a less offensive Jerry Springer.


----------



## ADG

Bruce24 said:


> I find your reply kind of humorous because while not based on him, the series Bull was inspired by the trial science firm Dr. Phil created way before he became a less offensive Jerry Springer.


Yes, I know. But NOBODY (even the always subtle Dr Phil) would be so blatantly obvious and allow all of the jurors to see his signals.


----------



## Amnesia

Any info about Michael Weatherly's new series? I read a couple of articles about _Bull'_s cancelation, but didn't see anything besides that he's pursuing "new creative challenges"...


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, that's the mid-season return...


uh oh...better be careful...this is the season of Rob making sure everyone knows the difference between something being canceled versus not being renewed! 😍


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> uh oh...better be careful...this is the season of Rob making sure everyone knows the difference between something being canceled versus not being renewed! 😍


Oh, come on...I gave up on that fight years ago. Now, I just grind my teeth in silence when everybody gets it wrong.


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, come on...I gave up on that fight years ago. Now, I just grind my teeth in silence when everybody gets it wrong.


We can hear it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> We can hear it.


Rumors that it shows up on seismology scanners are utterly unfounded.

Mostly.


----------



## Worf

ADG said:


> Yes, I know. But NOBODY (even the always subtle Dr Phil) would be so blatantly obvious and allow all of the jurors to see his signals.


Of course. The actual signals used would be far more subtle. But the obviousness of the signals serves two purposes - first, it makes it clear to the viewers what he's saying, and second, more importantly, it gives nothing away about the actual methods used.

It's like baseball signals - every team has a set of them, and it's kept with utmost secrecy. The MLB punishes teams for decoding the signals and revealing the play to the batter (usually because that signal is far more obvious, like banking a garbage bin).

You aren't going to learn any Dr. Phil secrets in Bull, because they're secrets that make his company better. The only thing you'll learn are stuff that's blatantly obvious to anyone in the field. And you definitely don't want to give away secrets so everyone else can read you out - knowing that they really wanted, or didn't want, a juror is extremely valuable information to the other side.

Unless there are legal protections in place, what you see on TV will have all the secrets removed. If you watch a show about gold mining, the locations they use are either kept secret, altered to be off, or protected (e.g., claim owner). If there's a secret treasure being hunted for, the locations and maps will almost always be re-shot afterwards to areas that have been well known and been completely dug through so no information gets released.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Worf said:


> Of course. The actual signals used would be far more subtle. But the obviousness of the signals serves two purposes - first, it makes it clear to the viewers what he's saying, and second, more importantly, it gives nothing away about the actual methods used.


I don't watch this show, but talk about the signals reminds me of Boba Fett yesterday. They sent a tiny drone into an enemy fortification for reconaissance...and the drone had bright red lights on it. The only purpose the lights served was to make it easy for us (the audience) to see what was going on. The fact that the people it was spying on could see it from a mile away was irrelevant.


----------



## ADG

Worf said:


> Of course. The actual signals used would be far more subtle. But the obviousness of the signals serves two purposes - first, it makes it clear to the viewers what he's saying, and second, more importantly, it gives nothing away about the actual methods used.


Okay. I chalk it up to bad writing


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Rumors that it shows up on seismology scanners are utterly unfounded.
> 
> Mostly.


FYP


----------



## Bierboy

ST: Picard returns March 3


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't watch this show, but talk about the signals reminds me of Boba Fett yesterday. They sent a tiny drone into an enemy fortification for reconaissance...and the drone had bright red lights on it. The only purpose the lights served was to make it easy for us (the audience) to see what was going on. The fact that the people it was spying on could see it from a mile away was irrelevant.


Well sure, the same with lights on the inside of spacesuit helmets that shine on the person's face so we can see them better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> Well sure, the same with lights on the inside of spacesuit helmets that shine on the person's face so we can see them better.


Heh. I keep wanting them to walk into a wall because they can't see outside their helmets...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. I keep wanting them to walk into a wall because they can't see outside their helmets...


Not a lot of walls to walk into on the moon.


----------



## rpj22

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only purpose the lights served was to make it easy for us (the audience) to see what was going on.


It seems to be standard practice for TV and movies that EVERY piece of technology has to have red LEDs, whether they make sense or not. Hidden cameras, bomb timers, and the INSIDE of androids are my favorites.


----------



## Craigbob

rpj22 said:


> It seems to be standard practice for TV and movies that EVERY piece of technology has to have red LEDs, whether they make sense or not. Hidden cameras, bomb timers, and the INSIDE of androids are my favorites.


Kind of like the bombs that have a visible timer counting down the time until the boom. Why? if I were a villain and designing a bomb, I wouldn't put a timer on it so the good guy knows how long he has to dismantle it. If I put any visible notification that a device is armed to explode, I'd put a timer that counts up from 0. How soon will it go off? Who knows? Or put something where the display changes at a random interval. Sometimes it changes every second, sometimes 30 seconds, Throw some chaos into the mix for goodness sakes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Craigbob said:


> Kind of like the bombs that have a visible timer counting down the time until the boom. Why? if I were a villain and designing a bomb, I wouldn't put a timer on it so the good guy knows how long he has to dismantle it. If I put any visible notification that a device is armed to explode, I'd put a timer that counts up from 0. How soon will it go off? Who knows? Or put something where the display changes at a random interval. Sometimes it changes every second, sometimes 30 seconds, Throw some chaos into the mix for goodness sakes.


If I were a bad guy (since I'm a total *****), I'd have it blow up when the timer gets down to 3:28.


----------



## gschrock

rpj22 said:


> It seems to be standard practice for TV and movies that EVERY piece of technology has to have red LEDs, whether they make sense or not. Hidden cameras, bomb timers, and the INSIDE of androids are my favorites.


Also kinda like home electronics when blue leds finally became affordable/reliable enough to use - everything moved from red or green led's to using blue led's for something. Didn't have to be a good reason, but, "hey, look, we can do blue now!". Generally with enough intensity to light up the entire room.


----------



## gchance

gschrock said:


> Also kinda like home electronics when blue leds finally became affordable/reliable enough to use - everything moved from red or green led's to using blue led's for something. Didn't have to be a good reason, but, "hey, look, we can do blue now!". Generally with enough intensity to light up the entire room.


And recently (the last 5 years or so) manufacturers decided to reverse power indicators... on to mean powered off, off to mean powered on. I mean WTF man.


----------



## rpj22

gchance said:


> And recently (the last 5 years or so) manufacturers decided to reverse power indicators... on to mean powered off, off to mean powered on. I mean WTF man.


I actually have a DVD burner where the setup menu allows you to choose whether the LED will be on or off for power on. I guess I appreciate that.


----------



## Anubys

gchance said:


> And recently (the last 5 years or so) manufacturers decided to reverse power indicators... on to mean powered off, off to mean powered on. I mean WTF man.


That was an argument I had with a friend back in the 80s when my mom's Galant had a button to turn on the Overdrive. So the dashboard had a notice "OD Off" that went away when I pushed the button to turn OD on. He thought it should be the other way around. I thought it was correct because having the OD Off notice reminded me to turn it on!

We still argue about it to this day


----------



## gossamer88




----------



## hapster85

gossamer88 said:


> View attachment 67996


Was surprised to see ads for it. I believe I heard this will be the last season, that why they aren't waiting until summer? Or is covid still impacting CBS's programming schedule?


----------



## gossamer88

Here's the supposed cast:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483624394245439489


----------



## efilippi

gossamer88 said:


> Here's the supposed cast:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483624394245439489


Wow, I'm old. I don't recognize ANY of those 'celebrities'.


----------



## gossamer88

efilippi said:


> Wow, I'm old. I don't recognize ANY of those 'celebrities'.


Yup, I know a few...Alexa PenaVega was the young girl in Spy Kids, Nene Leakes and Sha'carrf Richardson (Olympic track star).


----------



## Craigbob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If I were a bad guy (since I'm a total *****), I'd have it blow up when the timer gets down to 3:28.


LOL, I like the way you think.


----------



## photoshopgrl

efilippi said:


> Wow, I'm old. I don't recognize ANY of those 'celebrities'.


I only know Jillian Michaels and Ne-Yo.


----------



## jr461

I've heard of 7 of them and can recognize 2 of them from their pictures. There are none I want to watch on BB 😛


----------



## Hcour

efilippi said:


> Wow, I'm old. I don't recognize ANY of those 'celebrities'.


The issue isn't that you're old, the issue is that none of them are actually celebrities.


----------



## sharkster

I don't watch the show, but recognize maybe half of them. Shangela - she's a drag queen. Will this be their first drag queen? I love drag queens and would almost watch just for her, but I just don't really get the whole genre of this show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hcour said:


> The issue isn't that you're old, the issue is that none of them are actually celebrities.


I'm not sure that's true. There's a long-time NBA star, a multi-platinum Grammy-winning artist, and several people who have well-established TV careers. As usual, there are also some who are on the fringes of fame.


----------



## Steveknj

gossamer88 said:


> Here's the supposed cast:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483624394245439489


Thanks for the list. That reaffirms my original thought that I'm going to skip the so called "Celebrity" version as I did last time. There's not one person on that list that I want to spend even an hour of my time watching. They are either has beens or never was. I enjoy BB as a summer show with non-celebrities, but an hour of watching these people try and use BB to get their careers started or re-started, no thanks.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> I don't watch the show, but recognize maybe half of them. Shangela - she's a drag queen. Will this be their first drag queen? I love drag queens and would almost watch just for her, but I just don't really get the whole genre of this show.


Do you call a drag-queen "her"? Have never been sure about that.


----------



## sharkster

Steveknj said:


> Do you call a drag-queen "her"? Have never been sure about that.


They call each other her when they are in drag and sometimes otherwise. 

Shangela is a drag name, so the reference to her is a reference to her in drag. If that makes sense. 

I really like Shangela a lot and expect her to add a lot to the show.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> They call each other her when they are in drag and sometimes otherwise.
> 
> Shangela is a drag name, so the reference to her is a reference to her in drag. If that makes sense.
> 
> I really like Shangela a lot and expect her to add a lot to the show.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## laria

I don't recognize most of those people either... only 5.

Jillian Michaels because I did use to watch Biggest Loser, and Curtis Stone used to be on it sometimes, too. I know who Ne-Yo is, although would not have recognized him. And I know Lamar Odom and Sha'carri Richardson.


----------



## madscientist

I'm surprised people haven't heard of Hope Hicks... but it's pretty strange to see her in this context I admit! That will be crazy if it's true.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I recognize the name Hope Hicks, because politics. None of the others. Which is all very dad of me.


----------



## Howie

I at first thought Hope Hicks was a former goalie for the US Women's Soccer Team. Wasn't she Hope something or other?


----------



## cherry ghost

Howie said:


> I at first thought Hope Hicks was a former goalie for the US Women's Soccer Team. Wasn't she Hope something or other?


Hope Solo


I have my doubts that Hope Hicks and Sha’Carri Richardson will be on it.


----------



## lambertman

hapster85 said:


> Was surprised to see ads for it. I believe I heard this will be the last season, that why they aren't waiting until summer? Or is covid still impacting CBS's programming schedule?


Celeb BB is always a midseason show, and there is zero reason to think regular BB is in any danger of ending after this year.


----------



## gossamer88

madscientist said:


> I'm surprised people haven't heard of Hope Hicks... but it's pretty strange to see her in this context I admit! That will be crazy if it's true.


Sean Spicer did DWTS LOL


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

At least thehave a Top Chef Curtis Stone


----------



## lambertman

‘Ghosts’ Scares Up Season 2 Renewal at CBS


The network has also picked up Monday comedies 'The Neighborhood' and 'Bob Hearts Abishola' for 2022-23.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Amnesia

_Dan Brown's Lost Symbol_ canceled after one season.

Too bad. I kind of enjoyed the show...


----------



## realityboy

Paramount+ is adding Big Brother Canada seasons 1-3, 5, & 7 along with Big Brother Australia seasons 12 13 on 2/16.


----------



## lambertman

To Tell the Truth returns Tuesday Feb 22 after “Black-ish”. Looks like there are at least eight episodes left of this supersized sixth season to air.


----------



## Amnesia

Amnesia said:


> _CSI: Vegas_ has been renewed for a second season---this came as a surprise to many TV columnists, who pointed to low ratings and the fact that Peterson (Gil) and Fox (Sara) reportedly had only agreed to sign up for one season to start....although now that I think about it, the press release regarding the renewal didn't mention that Peterson and Fox were going to come back for S2...


It's official: Jorja Fox is not returning either...


----------



## laria

Hmmm maybe that would get me to watch it.  I loved the original CSI, but hated the direction their characters ended up going in. I haven't been able to bring myself to watch the reboot because of them.


----------



## Allanon

*Raised By Wolves* season 2 streams February 3 on HBO Max.


----------



## gchance

Space Force Season 2 premieres February 18!


----------



## Johncv

Amnesia said:


> _Dan Brown's Lost Symbol_ canceled after one season.
> 
> Too bad. I kind of enjoyed the show...


Nooooo


----------



## MikeMar

Johncv said:


> Nooooo


Lost Symbol

I watched the season of it, it was kinda bad but I'm a sucker for that genre so I enjoyed it
But ZERO shock it got canned


----------



## Tony_T

*When you have $900,000,000 to spend…. 😁*





Note, the Kenny lines are bleeped on the TV promo. 😎


----------



## gossamer88

gossamer88 said:


> View attachment 67996


From Newsweek...

Here is who's taking part in _Celebrity Big Brother_ 2022:

Former NBA star *Lamar Odom*
TV Personality Teddi Mellencamp
Former Miss USA Shanna Moakler
Designer and RuPaul's Drag Race Judge *Carson Kressley*
Real Housewives of Atlanta's Cynthia Bailey
Olympian ice-skater Mirai Nagasu
Singer and choreographer Todrick Hall
*NSYNC's Chris Kirkpatrick
Different Strokes actor *Todd Bridges*
SNL's *Chris Kattan*
UFC Fighter Miesha "Cupcake" Tate
*Bold are* the ones I know...


----------



## laria

gossamer88 said:


> From Newsweek...
> 
> Here is who's taking part in _Celebrity Big Brother_ 2022:
> 
> Former NBA star *Lamar Odom*
> TV Personality Teddi Mellencamp
> Former Miss USA Shanna Moakler
> Designer and RuPaul's Drag Race Judge *Carson Kressley*
> Real Housewives of Atlanta's Cynthia Bailey
> Olympian ice-skater Mirai Nagasu
> Singer and choreographer Todrick Hall
> *NSYNC's Chris Kirkpatrick
> Different Strokes actor *Todd Bridges*
> SNL's *Chris Kattan*
> UFC Fighter Miesha "Cupcake" Tate
> *Bold are* the ones I know...


I definitely know more of those than the original list… all the ones you bolded plus Shanna Moakler (she was married to Travis Barker from Blink-182 and they had reality shows), Mirai Nagasu, and Chris Kirkpatrick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

celebrity bb has never been about knowing the celebs for me, it's not even really bb, more of bb lite - it's a fun distraction, and a opportunity to escape - i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## series5orpremier

Bridget Everett’s ‘Somebody Somewhere’ Renewed at HBO


The comedy inspired by the stand-up comedian and singer’s family in Kansas will return for a second season.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Doegg

Such good news! It is gratifying when an old show, loved by everyone, is renewed and can awake these beautiful memories and emotions. It was a real surprise that The Simpsons had been renewed because it's the cartoon I've watched since I was a kid. But in addition to the good news, there was some bad news. I've recently found the Grace and Frankie show on the Canceled TV Shows list, and I was disappointed because I had so much fun watching it.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> Bridget Everett’s ‘Somebody Somewhere’ Renewed at HBO
> 
> 
> The comedy inspired by the stand-up comedian and singer’s family in Kansas will return for a second season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com


That's awesome! When I was watching the last episode I was thinking that it's such a great show but not something everyone would like and probably limited to a single season.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Well this isn't surprising, I suppose









Kevin Can F**k Himself to End With Season 2 at AMC


The f–kery is about to come to a halt at AMC: Kevin Can F**k Himself will end after its upcoming Season 2, a network rep confirms exclusively to TVLine.




tvline.com


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> Well this isn't surprising, I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Can F**k Himself to End With Season 2 at AMC
> 
> 
> The f–kery is about to come to a halt at AMC: Kevin Can F**k Himself will end after its upcoming Season 2, a network rep confirms exclusively to TVLine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


It ended for me after the first episode. The concept just didn't work.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> It ended for me after the first episode. The concept just didn't work.


I don't think the concept was bad at all. I blame this on the casting of the husband and the writers making them such buffoons, even for sitcom tv.


----------



## gchance

photoshopgrl said:


> Well this isn't surprising, I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Can F**k Himself to End With Season 2 at AMC
> 
> 
> The f–kery is about to come to a halt at AMC: Kevin Can F**k Himself will end after its upcoming Season 2, a network rep confirms exclusively to TVLine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


I'm still working my way through here and there, but isn't she actively planning to murder Kevin? That sort of gives it a short life anyway.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I made it through six episodes of Kevin CFH. Nice concept, well-executed for the most part, but would have worked better as a limited series. IMHO.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Orville Season 3 has been pushed out to June 2 at Hulu, but here's a four minute sneak peek and opening credits:


----------



## Steveknj

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I made it through six episodes of Kevin CFH. Nice concept, well-executed for the most part, but would have worked better as a limited series. IMHO.


I agree with this exactly. I kind of liked it but it could have been so much better. The sitcom part was over the top and I think if they toned that down a bit, it would have flowed better.


----------



## astrohip

Quick question, hopefully doesn't sidetrack this thread too far, but didn't seem to deserve its own...

Is there a way in TVMaze to get a listing of all the shows you follow?


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> Quick question, hopefully doesn't sidetrack this thread too far, but didn't seem to deserve its own...
> 
> Is there a way in TVMaze to get a listing of all the shows you follow?


If you follow a series by clicking the heart then when you want to see the list, you just go to your icon and click Follows. Or if you want to see how many episodes you've got left on a series to watch/catch up, go to Watch List. Or you can just click the Calendar in the top menu bar and it will show you the monthly calendar with just your shows listed and their air dates.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> If you follow a series by clicking the heart then when you want to see the list, you just go to your icon and click Follows.


THAT'S what I was looking for. It's the same function as "My Shows" in FutonCritic. Obvious location now, in hindsight. I'll confess I didn't even know about the functions under my icon. Maybe I should try that here, also! 😉

Much appreciated! 😘


----------



## Tony_T

Next week, 02/18


----------



## Tony_T

‘Futurama’ Revival Ordered at Hulu With Multiple Original Cast Members Returning


Good news, everyone! “Futurama” is being revived at Hulu. Variety has learned that the streaming service has ordered 20 new episodes of the adult animated sci-fi comedy series. The revi…




variety.com




Production will begin this month with an eye towards a 2023 premiere.
_“It’s a true honor to announce the triumphant return of ‘Futurama’ one more time before we get canceled abruptly again,” — Groening._


----------



## gchance

Obi-Wan Kenobi premieres May 25. Limited series, likely six episodes.


----------



## Tony_T

Feb 28th


----------



## Allanon

*The Last Kingdom: Season 5 - March 9 - Netflix




*


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> *The Last Kingdom: Season 5 - March 9 - Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent show.


----------



## mattack

Maybe this was already mentioned...








‘South Park,’ ‘Beavis and Butt-Head’ Moving to Paramount+


The ViacomCBS streamer will regain library rights to the Trey Parker and Matt Stone comedy in 2025, while Comedy Central will no longer be the home of the revived Mike Judge favorite.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





but the funny thing is.. I had kept recording Young Sheldon (as SD 'backups') and stopped watching it for a while.. because I had wrongly thought that Paramount+ (aka CBS All Access before that) had all seasons of series.. (and this was a show that I watched at a weekly gathering in pre-pandemic times). Then at some point I realized oh darn they don't have all seasons..
so I think I have some of the previous season still offloaded..

but anyway, from the above article saying that HBO Max currently has BBT, I just went there and checked, duhh, they do have seasons 1-4 of Young Sheldon too.. only the current season is on Paramount+. So I can go there and catch up on the eps (rather than watching my SD recordings as I thought I was going to).

but since both HBO max and I have the commercial free paramount+, guess I don't necessarily have to catch up on south park before 2025.. haha.


----------



## gossamer88

Woohoo...love this show...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CaA_opyrQUG/


----------



## Amnesia

gossamer88 said:


> Woohoo...love this show...


I liked the early seasons of the show, but I felt that in later seasons they started emphasizing tensions among the contestants rather than focusing on the art...


----------



## Amnesia

_Peacemaker_ has been renewed for a second season...


----------



## MikeMar

Amnesia said:


> _Peacemaker_ has been renewed for a second season...


 Best part - Gunn will direct and write all episodes for season two.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It's official...FINALLY!









‘Fargo’ Renewed For Season 5 By FX, Will Be Set In 2019


FX’s award-winning series Fargo from creator Noah Hawley is coming back for a fifth season. This comes as no surprise as Hawley had been buzzing about one as the fourth season starring Chris …




deadline.com


----------



## gchance

I'm crushed... what will we watch now???









Another Life Cancelled at Netflix — Read Katee Sackhoff's Statement


Another Life will not get another season. Netflix has cancelled the sci-fi drama after just two outings




tvline.com


----------



## innocentfreak

A&E completely scrubbed a show they were currently airing called Adults Adopting Adults. 

This post sums of some of the possible reasons why.


----------



## eddyj

gchance said:


> I'm crushed... what will we watch now???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Life Cancelled at Netflix — Read Katee Sackhoff's Statement
> 
> 
> Another Life will not get another season. Netflix has cancelled the sci-fi drama after just two outings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


Now we will never find out how it all ends! Not that I remember any of it even now.


----------



## gchance

eddyj said:


> Now we will never find out how it all ends! Not that I remember any of it even now.


I've had that problem with Season 2! I didn't remember it and wasn't all that interested in rewatching Season 1. I watched the first episode and a half and just felt it was a waste of time to do so and stopped.


----------



## Anubys

eddyj said:


> Now we will never find out how it all ends! Not that I remember any of it even now.


It ended with me watching the first episode of season 2, not remembering a darn thing about season 1, not caring that I didn't remember, and deciding this is not even bad enough to be funny-bad and removing it from my list.

Because, seriously, if I watch Katee Sakhoff purse her lips one more time, I might just turn into a serial killer.


----------



## Bierboy

Allanon said:


> Ozark season 3 on Netflix coming March 27.


Second half of final season begins April 29.


----------



## Bruce24

‘Outlander’ Prequel in the Works at Starz


> The world of _Outlander_ is set to expand at Starz.
> 
> The premium cable outlet and producer Sony Pictures TV are developing a prequel series to _Outlander. _Showrunner Matthew B. Roberts is set to write and executive produce the project.
> 
> The news comes just over a week ahead of the time-traveling drama’s COVID-delayed sixth season debuting on Starz; _Outlander_ has already been renewed for a seventh season.


----------



## Craigbob

The Blacklist renewed for a 10th season. 









The Blacklist renewed for season 10 at NBC


The Blacklist has been renewed for season 10 at NBC.




www.joblo.com


----------



## getbak

This is probably the 4th year in a row that I've been surprised to see The Blacklist renewed.


----------



## JYoung

Craigbob said:


> The Blacklist renewed for a 10th season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blacklist renewed for season 10 at NBC
> 
> 
> The Blacklist has been renewed for season 10 at NBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.joblo.com



Didn't they say that this was the *final* season?
Why?


----------



## series5orpremier

*Barry*, Season 3, Sunday April 24 10p/9p ET/CT, *HBO*

_No official promo/trailer yet_


----------



## MrDell

Ordinary Joe has been canceled by NBC after one season.


----------



## lambertman

Also, FOX has canceled The Big Leap.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## photoshopgrl

The Masked Singer, Season 7 starts tomorrow night at 8pm (of course on Fox)!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Upload Season 2 Prime Video on Friday!


----------



## sharkster

photoshopgrl said:


> The Masked Singer, Season 7 starts tomorrow night at 8pm (of course on Fox)!


I love this show! It's just silly fun but also some of the costumes are so amazing I'm in awe.

Wondering, also, if they are going to edit out that controversial bit that happened at the beginning of taping.


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> I love this show! It's just silly fun but also some of the costumes are so amazing I'm in awe.
> 
> Wondering, also, if they are going to edit out that controversial bit that happened at the beginning of taping.


Not likely. They did it specifically because of the controversy. They got a ton of press for it when the news leaked after the taping, and they'll almost certainly get a ton of media coverage again this next week after the episode airs.


----------



## photoshopgrl

sharkster said:


> I love this show! It's just silly fun but also some of the costumes are so amazing I'm in awe.
> 
> Wondering, also, if they are going to edit out that controversial bit that happened at the beginning of taping.


I love them too. And honestly, I try so hard to figure it out and I think of all the seasons, I've gotten ONE right. 


DevdogAZ said:


> Not likely. They did it specifically because of the controversy. They got a ton of press for it when the news leaked after the taping, and they'll almost certainly get a ton of media coverage again this next week after the episode airs.


What he said


----------



## Allanon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501588631127048200


----------



## photoshopgrl

*The Boys Season 3 - June 3rd! WHY so far away??*

Putting the trailer in spoiler tags because ... well there are spoilers that kind of threw me for a second! 



Spoiler


----------



## hapster85

photoshopgrl said:


> *The Boys Season 3 - June 3rd! WHY so far away??*
> 
> Putting the trailer in spoiler tags because ... well there are spoilers that kind of threw me for a second!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I've tried to get into this series (initially because of Karl Urban) but just can't. No particular complaints about it. I've watched a handful of episodes, over several months. It just falls off my radar.


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> *Barry*, Season 3, Sunday April 24 10p/9p ET/CT, *HBO*
> 
> _No official promo/trailer yet_


Now there's a teaser:


----------



## Johncv

series5orpremier said:


> Now there's a teaser:


Stop posting links we can't view.


----------



## gchance

Johncv said:


> Stop posting links we can't view.


It worked yesterday but now says it's private. Weird.


----------



## wmcbrine

Johncv said:


> Stop posting links we can't view.


What, he said it was a teaser?


----------



## series5orpremier

Johncv said:


> Stop posting links we can't view.


Maybe you should view them more quickly after they're posted before somebody mysteriously changes the YouTube links. Anyway, once it's out there it's easy enough to find again. The post is edited with a link that currently appears to work.


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## gchance

Darn, the effing guy in the effing videotape restoral lab is effing stuck in the other effing dimension.

<they cussed a lot for no reason on that show>









‘Archive 81’ Canceled By Netflix After One Season


EXCLUSIVE: Netflix has opted not to move forward with a second season of Archive 81, Deadline has learned. The news comes two months after the Jan. 14 debut of the horror drama starring Mamoudou At…




deadline.com


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Flight Attendant*, Season 2, first two episodes drop Thursday April 21, *HBOMAX*


----------



## Generic

Disregard


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## gchance

Holy crap.


----------



## eddyj

They should rename it WTF Things.


----------



## series5orpremier

I always wanted to watch that show but never had enough time to motivate me to subscribe to Netflix. You know it's big budget when they're dishing out for the Journey rights.


----------



## Craigbob

gchance said:


> Holy crap.


Damn that looks good. 

According tho this article: https://gizmodo.com/stranger-things-season-4-villain-dungeons-dragons-rev-1848784177

The big bad for the 1st half of the season is:


Spoiler



Vecna, an ancient god-like lich who hails from _Dungeons & Dragons_.


----------



## gchance




----------



## JYoung

What if I'm not having an average weekend?


----------



## series5orpremier

June 28, Hulu


----------



## That Don Guy

_The Orville: New Horizons_ "returns" 6/2 on Hulu


----------



## photoshopgrl

gchance said:


> View attachment 70698


----------



## Tony_T

CNN+ Streaming Service Will Shut Down Weeks After Its Start


A major investment by CNN, which poached big-name anchors and threw a splashy launch party, ends abruptly at the hands of a new corporate leadership team.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## mattack

heh, I came here for the first time in a while to check to see if someone else had posted that.. Wow..

IF they allowed faster than realtime play (which I presume they didn't), I would have seriously considered getting the "50% off for life" deal they were doing just to watch the various CNN documentaries.. but obviously moot now..

(so I just record them on Tivo and watch faster than realtime that way.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> heh, I came here for the first time in a while to check to see if someone else had posted that.. Wow..
> 
> IF they allowed faster than realtime play (which I presume they didn't), I would have seriously considered getting the "50% off for life" deal they were doing just to watch the various CNN documentaries.. but obviously moot now..
> 
> (so I just record them on Tivo and watch faster than realtime that way.)


Moot now, but I'm not sure the documentaries would have been available on CNN+. The whole point was that it had different content than the linear channel.


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> Moot now, but I'm not sure the documentaries would have been available on CNN+. The whole point was that it had different content than the linear channel.


No, a lot of the documentaries were there, it was in the various ads. (The Bourdain show was definitely in the ads, and other shows I'd seen some of were too.)
I think most of the distinction was that if people were expecting the daily news shows, those absolutely weren't there.


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> No, a lot of the documentaries were there, it was in the various ads. (The Bourdain show was definitely in the ads, and other shows I'd seen some of were too.)
> I think most of the distinction was that if people were expecting the daily news shows, those absolutely weren't there.


I know one article on the closure said that CNN+ could not have any of the live news shows because CNN has a "no-compete clause" with some cable companies. Gee, you don't think the cable companies were afraid of potential cord-cutters, do you?


----------



## astrohip

*Blue Bloods* renewed for one more trip around the sun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Warner Bros. Discovery Cuts Scripted Programming Development at TBS, TNT (EXCLUSIVE)


UPDATED: TNT and TBS are pausing their scripted game under new parent company Warner Bros. Discovery, which CEO David Zaslav has promised will find $3 billion in cost savings across the new company…




variety.com


----------



## hapster85

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Warner Bros. Discovery Cuts Scripted Programming Development at TBS, TNT (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> UPDATED: TNT and TBS are pausing their scripted game under new parent company Warner Bros. Discovery, which CEO David Zaslav has promised will find $3 billion in cost savings across the new company…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


I knew Animal Kingdom on TNT was the only original I'd watched in recent years, but I hadn't realized it was because it was pretty much all that was left. TNT in particular used to put out some quality programming, but I guess it wasn't drawing enough viewers to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Warner Bros. Discovery Cuts Scripted Programming Development at TBS, TNT (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> UPDATED: TNT and TBS are pausing their scripted game under new parent company Warner Bros. Discovery, which CEO David Zaslav has promised will find $3 billion in cost savings across the new company…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com





hapster85 said:


> I knew Animal Kingdom on TNT was the only original I'd watched in recent years, but I hadn't realized it was because it was pretty much all that was left. TNT in particular used to put out some quality programming, but I guess it wasn't drawing enough viewers to make it worthwhile.


I do wonder if the point of that is to put all it's good scripted programming onto their streaming service to drive subscriptions. That's what matters these days. So another two stations, TBS and TNT will show more reality shows, game shows and endless reruns. On the other hand both of those channels have sports a few nights a week too. Cable is becoming more and more of an endless wasteland...more like what in the old days used to be local independent channels who just showed hours of Gunsmoke and I Love Lucy reruns and the local news.

It's a self fulfilling prophecy. To drive subscritptions all quality programming goes to streaming, but in the process you are killing the flagship channels on cable. I do think though that subscription TV is not beholden to cable or satellite carrying the content, so it might be cheaper to stream than it is to put on cable. And these companies have more control over content as well. Of course, there will come a day when they become beholden to the device makers to carry their content, just like cable. We've seen it already with some streamers fighting with Roku. Imagine they will need some sort of carriage deals with Amazon, Apple, Google, smart TV manufacturers and so forth. As the popularity of streaming soars, so will the costs to have carried and we are back in the old cycle again.


----------



## gchance

It is weird though, Snowpiercer was just renewed, so now what? It ended on what could be considered a series finale so maybe just drop it? Who knows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> It is weird though, Snowpiercer was just renewed, so now what? It ended on what could be considered a series finale so maybe just drop it? Who knows.


Or move it. TNT is now part of a vast entertainment conglomerate with a large number of outlets.


----------



## trainman

gchance said:


> It is weird though, Snowpiercer was just renewed, so now what? It ended on what could be considered a series finale so maybe just drop it? Who knows.


They're only cutting out _development_ of scripted series -- the scripted shows that are already airing on TBS and TNT will continue for at least as long as they've already been renewed for (e.g., "Snowpiercer" will have at least one more season on TNT).


----------



## Steveknj

trainman said:


> They're only cutting out _development_ of scripted series -- the scripted shows that are already airing on TBS and TNT will continue for at least as long as they've already been renewed for (e.g., "Snowpiercer" will have at least one more season on TNT).


My guess is that this will follow the same model as "The Flight Attendant" Shows will drop initially on the subscription services (like HBO Max, or whatever Discovery is cooking up) and eventually trickle down to their cable channels, HBO linear, TNT, TBS, Discover, etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

trainman said:


> They're only cutting out _development_ of scripted series -- the scripted shows that are already airing on TBS and TNT will continue for at least as long as they've already been renewed for (e.g., "Snowpiercer" will have at least one more season on TNT).


Although again, it wouldn't shock me to see it transition to another Warner outlet...


----------



## sharkster

It feels like we're going to all "reality" tv at some point.


----------



## gchance

sharkster said:


> It feels like we're going to all "reality" tv at some point.


Every time we all think this, something like Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, or Ozark comes along and blows everyone's minds. I think both scripted and unscripted things can coexist, just like sports has a place even if I don't watch any of it.


----------



## sharkster

gchance said:


> Every time we all think this, something like Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, or Ozark comes along and blows everyone's minds. I think both scripted and unscripted things can coexist, just like sports has a place even if I don't watch any of it.


I hope you're right and, upon reflection, I'm pretty sure you are. 

Sometimes, these days, it's so easy to fall into an extreme space with things that change and you start thinking - uh oh, is this the end of (xyz -whatever)?


----------



## DevdogAZ

sharkster said:


> It feels like we're going to all "reality" tv at some point.


As more and more viewers leave cable and cable production budgets continue shrinking, and as more and more people stop watching broadcast and those budgets keep shrinking, we will see more and more "reality" on cable and broadcast. But that doesn't mean quality scripted programming is going away. It just means that the money to make these quality shows is being spent by the streaming networks, so that's where all the quality scripted programming will be found.


----------



## sharkster

DevdogAZ said:


> As more and more viewers leave cable and cable production budgets continue shrinking, and as more and more people stop watching broadcast and those budgets keep shrinking, we will see more and more "reality" on cable and broadcast. But that doesn't mean quality scripted programming is going away. It just means that the money to make these quality shows is being spent by the streaming networks, so that's where all the quality scripted programming will be found.


Yeah, that's a good point. "Reality tv" is so much cheaper to produce than scripted programming with registered (SAG) actors, plus I would imagine there is no issue of residuals with the so-called reality pieces.

(I think we all know, at this point, that there is a fair amount of scripting with so-called reality shows, but that's beside the point)


----------



## dwells

DevdogAZ said:


> As more and more viewers leave cable and cable production budgets continue shrinking, and as more and more people stop watching broadcast and those budgets keep shrinking, we will see more and more "reality" on cable and broadcast. But that doesn't mean quality scripted programming is going away. It just means that the money to make these quality shows is being spent by the streaming networks, so that's where all the quality scripted programming will be found.


I don't know, I feel like people have been saying this for years, and it never seems to come to pass. I read an article the other day about "TV overload"- basically there are so many TV shows/movies that people can't possibly keep up. Even coming out of a pandemic, the amount of scripted shows and movies is actually increasing, not decreasing.


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> It feels like we're going to all "reality" tv at some point.





gchance said:


> Every time we all think this, something like Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, or Ozark comes along and blows everyone's minds. I think both scripted and unscripted things can coexist, just like sports has a place even if I don't watch any of it.





DevdogAZ said:


> As more and more viewers leave cable and cable production budgets continue shrinking, and as more and more people stop watching broadcast and those budgets keep shrinking, we will see more and more "reality" on cable and broadcast. But that doesn't mean quality scripted programming is going away. It just means that the money to make these quality shows is being spent by the streaming networks, so that's where all the quality scripted programming will be found.



Exactly. I envision most quality going to streaming, but eventually working it's way in some form to linear. I think even HBO will work that way at some point.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dwells said:


> I don't know, I feel like people have been saying this for years, and it never seems to come to pass. I read an article the other day about "TV overload"- basically there are so many TV shows/movies that people can't possibly keep up. Even coming out of a pandemic, the amount of scripted shows and movies is actually increasing, not decreasing.


Right, there were more scripted shows in production in 2021 than in any previous year. And I think 2022 is on track to surpass that. But the point is that most of the high-quality scripted programming is being done for the streaming networks, because that's where the content owners feel like they have the best chance to get their money back. Meanwhile, a lot of the broadcast and cable networks are cutting back on development budgets and greenlighting more reality and game shows.

For example, look at this list of the most anticipated shows of 2022 and count how many of them are for streaming:









The Best TV Shows of 2022


From lavish HBO costume dramas to offbeat Netflix comedies, these are the shows you need to know this year.




www.vogue.com


----------



## TonyD79

DevdogAZ said:


> As more and more viewers leave cable and cable production budgets continue shrinking, and as more and more people stop watching broadcast and those budgets keep shrinking, we will see more and more "reality" on cable and broadcast. But that doesn't mean quality scripted programming is going away. It just means that the money to make these quality shows is being spent by the streaming networks, so that's where all the quality scripted programming will be found.


What happens when the bloom on the streaming rose fades. Netflix won’t be the only one seeing drops in subscribers.


----------



## Worf

No, it happens on regular TV as well. CBS has plenty of scripted shows - they're seeing audience numbers rise for a lot of their scripted procedurals. They're also the network having a lot of reality shows as well. And these are cheaper to produce, but they aren't totally unscripted (they are - it would be quite boring without a lot of the manufactured (scripted) drama that purposefully happens). 

And of course, CBS has its own streaming service and produce a lot of content for it.

And streaming is starting to hit the saturation point - after all, ad-supported tiers will be popping up sooner or later - if no-ads Netflix is considering it, you can bet others are too. 

There are also minimally edited unscripted reality shows out there (Discovery seems to be flooded with them - all those "Place Nickname Law" shows they can basically run 24/7 because they produce dozens of episodes per week), but they feel really "shovel ware" - they were created because whoever's in charge wanted cheap programming to fill timeslots because they want to keep all their shows for streaming rather than air it on their cable network. So they air it once and that's it - miss it and hey, pay us money to see it on streaming.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Remember when cable filler used to be pro wrestling and Bulgarian sci-fi movies? Of course, they needed a lot less filler in those days...


----------



## mattack

Kind of surprising IMO:








James Corden Leaving ‘The Late Late Show’ In 2023


EXCLUSIVE: James Corden is preparing to say his goodbyes to The Late Late Show. The Brit has extended his contract for the CBS late-night series for one year and will depart ahead of summer 2023. C…




deadline.com





He seemed like he found his place with the show and would be one who'd do it forever... (I admittedly say that as someone who rarely watches a full episode of ANY of the late night shows, but Tivos all of them.. largely for musical guests, and to skim through for a few skits and a relatively RARE guest that I see even a significant portion of an interview with.. some I will start to listen, if it gets boring, 30 second skip.. listen a bit.. but FF through many, even celebs I like a lot, entirely.... I am plowing through a huge backlog of SD recordings of Seth Myers.. listen to mostly the monologue/A Closer Look.. and skip most of the rest in the same way as other talk shows)


----------



## TonyD79

‘Legends of Tomorrow’ Canceled at The CW


The DC series joins 'Batwoman' in exiting the network, whose owners are exploring a sale.




www.hollywoodreporter.com





Bat woman and Legends of Tomorrow cancelled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Wow, I didn't know the CW was _allowed _to cancel shows!


----------



## pkscout

Netflix cancels Space Force.









Netflix has canceled Space Force after two seasons


Netflix’s Space Force has been scuttled.




www.theverge.com





Netflix for me is nearing the point that I’ll just subscribe for a month or two each year and watch the few things left I watch.


----------



## tigercat74

pkscout said:


> Netflix cancels Space Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix has canceled Space Force after two seasons
> 
> 
> Netflix’s Space Force has been scuttled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix for me is nearing the point that I’ll just subscribe for a month or two each year and watch the few things left I watch.


Same but I’m like that with most streaming services. Only one I plan to keep monthly is Disney because my nephew loves it so much.


----------



## JYoung

TonyD79 said:


> ‘Legends of Tomorrow’ Canceled at The CW
> 
> 
> The DC series joins 'Batwoman' in exiting the network, whose owners are exploring a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bat woman and Legends of Tomorrow cancelled.


At this point, Batwoman is no great loss.
I don't think it ever really recovered from the miscasting and exit of Ruby Rose.

Legends however, I'm somewhat disappointed though as in the season (now series, I guess) finale,


Spoiler



they introduced Booster Gold played by Donald Faison.


----------



## morac

JYoung said:


> At this point, Batwoman is no great loss.
> I don't think it ever really recovered from the miscasting and exit of Ruby Rose.
> 
> Legends however, I'm somewhat disappointed though as in the season (now series, I guess) finale,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> they introduced Booster Gold played by Donald Faison.


Honestly I think all the CW shows started going downhill once Arrow ended. It kind of held them all together. 

I guess David Ramsey has less places to show up now.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Holey Moley Fore-Ever!*, Season 4 premier Tuesday, May 3, *ABC*


----------



## Tony_T

May 9th


----------



## Allanon

Bosch Legacy renewed before season 1 streams this coming Friday:









'Bosch: Legacy' Renewed For Season 2, Days Before Series Premiere


'Bosch' spinoff debuts May 6 on Freevee, Amazon's free ad-supported streaming service.




www.tvinsider.com


----------



## cheesesteak

I gave up on Legends of Tomorrow a couple of seasons ago. I was still watching Batwoman so I'll miss that show. I'm a bit surprised that the CW canceled two shows with a number of prominent gay characters. Then again, maybe I'm not.


----------



## morac

cheesesteak said:


> I gave up on Legends of Tomorrow a couple of seasons ago. I was still watching Batwoman so I'll miss that show. I'm a bit surprised that the CW canceled two shows with a number of prominent gay characters. Then again, maybe I'm not.


It might be more related to the new owners of Warner. CW is co-owned by Paramount and Warner (now Discovery). Discovery wants to consolidate all of their media.

That and Discovery cares about revenue which means they care about ratings.


----------



## Anubys

I find Legends of Tomorrow to be the perfect show to have in the background as I'm playing games on my iPad.


----------



## lambertman

cheesesteak said:


> I'm a bit surprised that the CW canceled two shows with a number of prominent gay characters. Then again, maybe I'm not.


Soooo CW doesn’t get credit for actually airing them in the first place, along with probably multiple other shows with gay characters (and likely more in the works)?


----------



## cheesesteak

lambertman said:


> Soooo CW doesn’t get credit for actually airing them in the first place, along with probably multiple other shows with gay characters (and likely more in the works)?


I didn't say that CW doesn't get credit for it.


----------



## Craigbob

morac said:


> It might be more related to the new owners of Warner. CW is co-owned by Paramount and Warner (now Discovery). Discovery wants to consolidate all of their media.
> 
> That and Discovery cares about revenue which means they care about ratings.


Another issue that plays into this, is that Warner/DC has no clue of what it really wants from DC (Aside from the success of Marvel) nor how to integrate the TV and Movie universes which except for one cross over in the Flash are completely seperate from each other. 

Marvel has had this issue as well, but seems to be moving to integrate the two to some extent.


----------



## HarleyRandom

We haven't seen whether "Good Sam" will get another season, but last night in the "season" finale every single plot line ended badly and I have no desire to see any more.


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> We haven't seen whether "Good Sam" will get another season, but l last night in the "season" finale every single plot line ended badly and I have no desire to see any more.


I quit that show about 5-6 episodes in , when every week was the same plot. Dad trying to regain his job through self-importance and arrogance and daughter trying to assert her authority that she really didn't earn from anyone. It got really boring, really quickly and I just didn't care. I like medical dramas that are more in the ER style where there's stuff happening all the time and I can get invested in the characters. I enjoy New Amsterdam which I find is very much in the style of ER, but this show, just was hard to watch. Based on your comments, it doesn't sound like it got any better.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> I quit that show about 5-6 episodes in , when every week was the same plot. Dad trying to regain his job through self-importance and arrogance and daughter trying to assert her authority that she really didn't earn from anyone. It got really boring, really quickly and I just didn't care. I like medical dramas that are more in the ER style where there's stuff happening all the time and I can get invested in the characters. I enjoy New Amsterdam which I find is very much in the style of ER, but this show, just was hard to watch. Based on your comments, it doesn't sound like it got any better.


It actually did, but there were certain plots that didn't interest me.

A pretty lead character was a big incentive to keep going.

Forgot one thing as terrible a person as he was, the father was played by a really good actor who has been in several series I liked, including one like "Ordinary Joe" where the colors were different depending on what choice was made.


----------



## Anubys

Watched the first episode of Ten Percent. I'm a little confused at why they made this show. It's basically the French show but with English actors. If someone wants to watch the French show, why not keep the original and dub it in English?

I'm hoping it will deviate from the French show...hell, it even stole the name (ten percent) whereas the French show got a new name in English "Call my Agent!"; which I thought was a terrible name change by Netflix.


----------



## Bruce24

Anubys said:


> Watched the first episode of Ten Percent. I'm a little confused at why they made this show. It's basically the French show but with English actors. If someone wants to watch the French show, why not keep the original and dub it in English?
> 
> I'm hoping it will deviate from the French show...hell, it even stole the name (ten percent) whereas the French show got a new name in English "Call my Agent!"; which I thought was a terrible name change by Netflix.


There was a Danish show in the 2011 called The Bridge, the French remade it in 2013 as The Tunnel and at the same time FX made it's own version call....The Bridge. I enjoyed all three...which were same premise different stories.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bruce24 said:


> There was a Danish show in the 2011 called The Bridge, the French remade it in 2013 as The Tunnel and at the same time FX made it's own version call....The Bridge. I enjoyed all three...which were same premise different stories.


The French movie Nikita (aka La Femme Nikita*) was remade in China as Black Cat and in the US as Point of No Return, plus two American (Canadian) TV shows. It was interesting to see the differences and similarities among them.


*Apparently renamed in the US because of the then-recent movie Little Nikita


----------



## Bruce24

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The French movie Nikita (aka La Femme Nikita*) was remade in China as Black Cat and in the US as Point of No Return, plus two American (Canadian) TV shows. It was interesting to see the differences and similarities among them.
> 
> 
> *Apparently renamed in the US because of the then-recent movie Little Nikita


I watched the French film, American film and CW TV show and enjoyed them at the time. Didn't know about the Chinese film or Canadian TV show...might give them a look at some time.

For me a big failure was the remake of 'the girl with the dragon tattoo' Swedish films. The originals were so good vs. what was put out by Hollywood.


----------



## astrohip

Bruce24 said:


> FX made it's own version call....The Bridge. I enjoyed all three...which were same premise different stories.


Excellent show. DIane Kruger knocked it out of the park as a detective on the spectrum, and Demián Bichir (Weeds) is always fun to watch.


----------



## Anubys

Bruce24 said:


> There was a Danish show in the 2011 called The Bridge, the French remade it in 2013 as The Tunnel and at the same time FX made it's own version call....The Bridge. I enjoyed all three...which were same premise different stories.


I certainly hope they have different stories. My point is that the British show was almost a reenactment of the French show (at least in the first episode).


----------



## mattack

Bruce24 said:


> There was a Danish show in the 2011 called The Bridge, the French remade it in 2013 as The Tunnel and at the same time FX made it's own version call....The Bridge. I enjoyed all three...which were same premise different stories.


wow, I was surprised it was that old.. but I see (it's on Amazon), that S1 is 2013, S2 is 2016, S3 is 2018. I have seen a bunch of eps.. I'm pretty sure I still have some on my Tivo (when I noticed they had little extra bits after them).. otherwise sometimes I nuke a show if I see it's on a streaming service I already get.. (something that's likely to stick around there for a long time.. not expire like they do off Hulu)


----------



## mattack

Quantum Leap Revival Gets a Series Order at NBC and a First Photo - IGN


NBC's Quantum Leap revival is officially making the jump from pilot to series, with Raymond Lee starring in the lead role.




www.ign.com


----------



## Test

mattack said:


> Quantum Leap Revival Gets a Series Order at NBC and a First Photo - IGN
> 
> 
> NBC's Quantum Leap revival is officially making the jump from pilot to series, with Raymond Lee starring in the lead role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ign.com





> in the sequel series, which is said to follow "a new team that has been assembled to restart the Quantum Leap project in the hopes of understanding the mysteries behind the machine and the man who created it 30 years since Dr. Sam Beckett stepped into the accelerator and vanished."


Looks like it is a sequel series and not a total reboot. Since the original said Sam never made it home and it seems like the Quantum Leap project stopped at some point...I wonder when did it get defunded? Does that mean no more visits from Al helping him in the past? How long would he last if the future forgot about him and didn't provide him all the info/help he needed through the series? Did he keep leaping around? If so what happened to his body in the future? Sitting in some asylum randomly claiming to be different people from different times? Maybe when they shutdown the program in the future he just stopped leaping and got stuck in some rando in the past. Did he DIE and that's why the project ended?? Too many questions, probably should have went the reboot route haha.

They'll probably just ignore everything and new guy will bump into old guy at some point in the series.


----------



## Amnesia

Sounds like it's a requel.


----------



## Craigbob

mattack said:


> Quantum Leap Revival Gets a Series Order at NBC and a First Photo - IGN
> 
> 
> NBC's Quantum Leap revival is officially making the jump from pilot to series, with Raymond Lee starring in the lead role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ign.com


This makes me happy. I loved the original series and have high hopes for the new one.


----------



## mtnagel

Craigbob said:


> This makes me happy. I loved the original series and have high hopes for the new one.


I loved the original, but with things like this, I try to go in with low expectations as it's going to be difficult to live up to the original.


----------



## Anubys

Quantum Leap is one of those shows I really regret never having watched. I suspect is too old to be in HD and is probably in 4:3 format; so I'll never watch it


----------



## osu1991

Anubys said:


> Quantum Leap is one of those shows I really regret never having watched. I suspect is too old to be in HD and is probably in 4:3 format; so I'll never watch it


HD yes and yes to 4:3. However still enjoyable to watch


----------



## vertigo235

Anubys said:


> Quantum Leap is one of those shows I really regret never having watched. I suspect is too old to be in HD and is probably in 4:3 format; so I'll never watch it


It’s available in HD , but yes , Original aspect ratio, as god intended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I recently watched the 1978 Dr. Strange TV pilot on blu-ray. HD, and 4:3. At first the 4:3 was a little startling, but I quickly got used to it. As long as that's the way it was framed and shot, that's the way it should be shown!


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## gchance

Anubys said:


> Quantum Leap is one of those shows I really regret never having watched. I suspect is too old to be in HD and is probably in 4:3 format; so I'll never watch it


I recently planned to watch the series (I watched it sporadically when it aired) and watched the first episode a few months ago when IMDB TV still had a decent name. It was great but so many commercials inserted randomly that it was tough to watch.


----------



## Craigbob

gchance said:


> I recently planned to watch the series (I watched it sporadically when it aired) and watched the first episode a few months ago when IMDB TV still had a decent name. It was great but so many commercials inserted randomly that it was tough to watch.


It's on Roku for Free and I think NBC streaming (Not Peacock though).


----------



## gchance

Craigbob said:


> It's on Roku for Free and I think NBC streaming (Not Peacock though).


Roku's not bad on the commercial front. The problem I had was there were twice as many commercials as it would have had on broadcast, inserted not at natural commercial breaks. My motivation to continue was extremely low.


----------



## gschrock

vertigo235 said:


> It’s available in HD , but yes , Original aspect ratio, as god intended.


Did they ever get the license issues worked out for music? I know the original dvd releases suffered from replacement of music, including a few scenes that really made a difference.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## mattack

Anubys said:


> Quantum Leap is one of those shows I really regret never having watched. I suspect is too old to be in HD and is probably in 4:3 format; so I'll never watch it


wow, that's weird. I watched Citizen Kane within the past year, and enjoyed it.. yes it was in black and white.. that didn't stop me from watching it.


----------



## Tony_T

Citizen Kane was transferred from film, Quantum Leap from video tape.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Citizen Kane was transferred from film, Quantum Leap from video tape.


Yeah, in fact Citizen Kane is available in 4K...and it's not an upscale. (In fact, it's one of the initial, long-awaited Criterion 4K releases.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

June 26!


----------



## Amnesia

_FBI_, _FBI: Most Wanted_ and _FBI: International_ all given two-season pickups.

Personally, I'm a little surprised about _FBI: International_---I didn't think that was as popular as the other two...


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> Citizen Kane was transferred from film, Quantum Leap from video tape.


If I recall, in the early days of HD, Quantum Leap was one of the shows that HDNet transferred and re-edited the film into HD. It shouldn't have been transferred from tape.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> If I recall, in the early days of HD, Quantum Leap was one of the shows that HDNet transferred and re-edited the film into HD. It shouldn't have been transferred from tape.


Unless it was shot on tape to begin with, which for television of that era wouldn't be at all surprising...


----------



## laria

Amnesia said:


> _FBI_, _FBI: Most Wanted_ and _FBI: International_ all given two-season pickups.
> 
> Personally, I'm a little surprised about _FBI: International_---I didn't think that was as popular as the other two...


International failed to really grab my interest in the first couple episodes, and all I can see is the main guy's character from Bones every time I see him. That and the dog in the first couple episodes (doorbells and other dogs in tv shows set my dogs off) was enough that they've been piling up and I may just pitch it. I'm always current on regular FBI and only a little bit behind on Most Wanted.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unless it was shot on tape to begin with, which for television of that era wouldn't be at all surprising...


Looks like there's an HD version but as of 2015 it was streaming-only (similar to the Babylon 5 remaster on HBO). That may have changed between then and now.






Quantum Leap in High Definition! - Al's Place Quantum Leap Online Community


Quantum Leap in High Definition! Quantum Leap on DVD, Streaming, and Blu-ray



www.quantumleap-alsplace.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> Looks like there's an HD version but as of 2015 it was streaming-only (similar to the Babylon 5 remaster on HBO). That may have changed between then and now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Leap in High Definition! - Al's Place Quantum Leap Online Community
> 
> 
> Quantum Leap in High Definition! Quantum Leap on DVD, Streaming, and Blu-ray
> 
> 
> 
> www.quantumleap-alsplace.com


And following that link, it looks like the series was indeed shot on film, and thus could be remastered in HD instead of just upconverted.


----------



## NorthAlabama

laria said:


> International failed to really grab my interest in the first couple episodes...I'm always current on regular FBI and only a little bit behind on Most Wanted.


int'l used to be my least favorite, but that changed when dylan mcdermott joined most wanted - i've never been a fan of his smug demeanor, but now he's been in so many series, i'm sick of him - it's ruined the series for me.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> Citizen Kane was transferred from film, Quantum Leap from video tape.


it sounded like the 4:3 part was the complaint.. i.e. they would never watch anything 4:3.. or non-HD at all.


----------



## mattack

Broadcast Rankings: The Highest and Lowest-Rated Scripted TV Series of the 2021-2022 Season


The traditional September to May broadcast TV season is coming to a close in a few weeks. Though there are still several finales left to air during that period, including the series closer for NBC&…




variety.com





I like a bunch of the highest rated shows.. but at least based on a skim, I think I like or at least watched all eps of more of the lowest rated ones.. bummer..
(there is a certain level of "ok but not hilarious" show that's good to watch while walking on treadmill.. not a really deep show)


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> Broadcast Rankings: The Highest and Lowest-Rated Scripted TV Series of the 2021-2022 Season
> 
> 
> The traditional September to May broadcast TV season is coming to a close in a few weeks. Though there are still several finales left to air during that period, including the series closer for NBC&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a bunch of the highest rated shows.. but at least based on a skim, I think I like or at least watched all eps of more of the lowest rated ones.. bummer..
> (there is a certain level of "ok but not hilarious" show that's good to watch while walking on treadmill.. not a really deep show)


It's somewhat amazing how close the viewership is on the highest of the low group to the lowest of the high group. There's not so much an easy clear line these days, and an abysmal overall viewership per show in every case.


----------



## laria

NorthAlabama said:


> int'l used to be my least favorite, but that changed when dylan mcdermott joined most wanted - i've never been a fan of his smug demeanor, but now he's been in so many series, i'm sick of him - it's ruined the series for me.


I might be more behind on Most Wanted than I thought… he hasn’t shown up yet in my viewing!


----------



## hapster85

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And following that link, it looks like the series was indeed shot on film, and thus could be remastered in HD instead of just upconverted.


Yes. I was about to post an article I found about the cinematographer on the series, talking about the film stocks he used, among other things. It's here if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> Broadcast Rankings: The Highest and Lowest-Rated Scripted TV Series of the 2021-2022 Season
> 
> 
> The traditional September to May broadcast TV season is coming to a close in a few weeks. Though there are still several finales left to air during that period, including the series closer for NBC&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a bunch of the highest rated shows.. but at least based on a skim, I think I like or at least watched all eps of more of the lowest rated ones.. bummer..
> (there is a certain level of "ok but not hilarious" show that's good to watch while walking on treadmill.. not a really deep show)


I watch 4 of the top 20 and none of the top 6. The ratings are pretty pathetic. If someone 20 years ago looked at those ratings, EVERY one of those shows would have been cancelled. It's why I don't even follow the ratings any more. Not even sure if they serve that much of a purpose, but I guess advertisers still look at them to some extent.


----------



## Bruce24

Steveknj said:


> The ratings are pretty pathetic.


I need help with the rating number. Is that the % of homes watching?


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> International failed to really grab my interest in the first couple episodes, and all I can see is the main guy's character from Bones every time I see him. That and the dog in the first couple episodes (doorbells and other dogs in tv shows set my dogs off) was enough that they've been piling up and I may just pitch it. I'm always current on regular FBI and only a little bit behind on Most Wanted.





NorthAlabama said:


> int'l used to be my least favorite, but that changed when dylan mcdermott joined most wanted - i've never been a fan of his smug demeanor, but now he's been in so many series, i'm sick of him - it's ruined the series for me.


Int'l is still sort of meh to me, I keep it when there isn't anything else to watch. When it premiered, I thought Most Wanted was a superior show to FBI, both seem to do a good job with the personal lives of their characters, in particular new ones. Most Wanted has done a stellar job of showing Alexa Davalos's backstory, and are doing the same with Dylan McDermott. There have been a few really good Int'l episodes recently though.

I used to hate procedurals but got into them thanks to the Chicago shows. Procedurals are mostly what my wife watches when I'm not with her.


----------



## laria

I apparently have 10 unwatched episodes of Most Wanted! 

I feel like it has been going downhill... I enjoyed it more when it started. I was going to say that they have changed the cast a lot, but I guess the primary agent cast has only lost one over the years and just added a few new ones. It feels like it changed more I guess because some of them have been off the show for whatever reason for longer stretches.


----------



## type_g

Big renewal and cancel dump just came in.
Endgame, Mr. Mayor, Kenan, B Positive all Canceled.
Young Rock, American Auto, and Grand Crew renewed.


----------



## lambertman

B+ gone is only a surprise because US of Al was already cancelled. I couldn't imagine CBS dropping a double boom on Chuck Lorre, but here we are.

Grand Crew renewed is a huge upset. (I really like it.)

Mild surprise at Mr. Mayor being canceled. I watched every ep but it was very clearly discount 30 Rock.

Hope the CBS cancellations are leaving a spot for Lauren Lapkus's "Sober Companion."


----------



## TonyD79

So Mr Mayor is being “recalled?”


----------



## TonyD79

Naomi cancelled.


----------



## Bruce24

More carnage...sorry if any are repeats:
Good Sam
How we Roll
Magnum PI
Roswell (one season yet to air)
In the Dark (one season yet to air)
Charmed
4400
Dynasty


----------



## laria

That's kind of a bummer about Endgame, I enjoyed it.


----------



## series5orpremier

All the NBC sitcom outcomes, except for Kenan, should have been the opposite. What a bizarro network.
The only CBS drama I watched was Magnum PI, but I can take or leave it. I'll take the extra hour/week.


----------



## astrohip

type_g said:


> Big renewal and cancel dump just came in.
> Endgame, Mr. Mayor, Kenan, B Positive all Canceled.
> Young Rock, American Auto, and Grand Crew renewed.





Bruce24 said:


> More carnage...sorry if any are repeats:
> Good Sam
> How we Roll
> Magnum PI
> Roswell (one season yet to air)
> In the Dark (one season yet to air)
> Charmed
> 4400
> Dynasty


Enjoyed Endgame, but knew this was coming. Ratings in the dump.

Quit watching Mr. Mayor, Kenan, How We Roll, 4400. Not very good (IMHO), and not surprising they were dropped.

I'm not surprised about B Positive, as it was on life support, just like US of Al. Only surprised they killed two Chuck Lorre shows, as @lambertman noted already.

Young Rock seemed a gimme to me. Big name, ratings didn't suck, and I thought it was pretty good.

Surprised American Auto & Grand Crew were renewed. I dropped them some time ago, and ratings weren't great. I guess they had to keep _something_.


----------



## sharkster

type_g said:


> Big renewal and cancel dump just came in.
> Endgame, Mr. Mayor, Kenan, B Positive all Canceled.
> Young Rock, American Auto, and Grand Crew renewed.


Oh wow. I watch Mayor, Kenan, and BP. I really like BP a lot and the other two enough to watch.

I'm surprised how much I like Young Rock, so whew there! 

Somebody said US of Al is gone, too?  That breaks my heart. I really like Adhir Kalyan so much since Rules of Engagement. I hope he finds another sitcom because I'd be profoundly sad not to see him again. Well, I am still watching Rules (I cannot quit that show!).


----------



## Amnesia

Sorry to hear about _Magnum PI_, though at least they ended at a good place...


----------



## gossamer88

End Game was pretty bad. Not even Morena Baccarin could keep me watching...and that's saying a lot! LOL


----------



## Tony_T

Season 2 streaming today


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Surprised American Auto & Grand Crew were renewed. I dropped them some time ago, and ratings weren't great. I guess they had to keep _something_.


I agree I was one and done with both of them.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> Enjoyed Endgame, but knew this was coming. Ratings in the dump.


I stuck out knowing it was just 10 episodes, but then they didn't tie much up at the end of the season and now no season two


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'd been collecting the eps for a summer watch since the reviews were mixed (mostly bad?), and based on additional comments about the finale, decided just to delete the season, there's too much good to waste time on unresolved and unrenewed bad.


----------



## laria

Bruce24 said:


> I stuck out knowing it was just 10 episodes, but then didn't tie much up at the end of the season and now no season two


I was thinking exactly the opposite, that they'd at least tied up the storyline while also leaving it open.


----------



## Craigbob

So far the only one I watched was Endgame, and I enjoyed it, but thought it too close in concept to The Blacklist. I still think there could've/should've been a cross over between the two. But I kind of expected it be a one and done. 

My broadcast/cable shows keep dwindling. I'm really beginning to think it's time to dump DTV. One I see how the Discovery/WB merge shakes out and what happens with HBOMax we'll see.


----------



## SteveD

laria said:


> That's kind of a bummer about Endgame, I enjoyed it.


We'll never find out what Elena's endgame was.


----------



## gossamer88

What ever happened to La Brea? That was a bad show that I actually liked LOL


----------



## kdmorse

gossamer88 said:


> What ever happened to La Brea? That was a bad show that I actually liked LOL


It was renewed for Season 2 back in November. I don't think anyone knows about it's future beyond that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> What ever happened to La Brea? That was a bad show that I actually liked LOL





kdmorse said:


> It was renewed for Season 2 back in November. I don't think anyone knows about it's future beyond that.


I always intended to watch that and never got around to it. Is it worth my time?


----------



## madscientist

Don't understand the lack of love for Mr. Mayor: I thought it was easily the funniest sitcom of the ones listed above (even the renewed ones), all of which I watched and gave up on. Oh, I guess I still watch Keenan, but that's all. I still have the last episode of BP on my TiVo but have never felt the urge to watch it.

Bummer!


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I watch 4 of the top 20 and none of the top 6. The ratings are pretty pathetic. If someone 20 years ago looked at those ratings, EVERY one of those shows would have been cancelled. It's why I don't even follow the ratings any more. Not even sure if they serve that much of a purpose, but I guess advertisers still look at them to some extent.


You mean by their numbering (they're listing a bunch tied), I presume.. I haven't watched Welcome to Flatch, but I have recorded I think all of them, and intended to watch on Hulu.. they advertised it a lot.. but other ones I like(d).. Kenan - not hilarious but ok.. Mr Mayor -- VERY funny IMO, American Auto - pretty funny. Home Economics -- tied at 13th lowest.. grew on me.. was "ok" at first but I liked it more as it went along. but I guess it's probably a goner.


----------



## TonyD79

mattack said:


> You mean by their numbering (they're listing a bunch tied), I presume.. I haven't watched Welcome to Flatch, but I have recorded I think all of them, and intended to watch on Hulu.. they advertised it a lot.. but other ones I like(d).. Kenan - not hilarious but ok.. Mr Mayor -- VERY funny IMO, American Auto - pretty funny. Home Economics -- tied at 13th lowest.. grew on me.. was "ok" at first but I liked it more as it went along. but I guess it's probably a goner.


At least Home Economics got their major story arc (Tom’s book) told.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TonyD79 said:


> At least Home Economics got their major story arc (Tom’s book) told.


Was last night's episode the season finale?


----------



## David Platt

TonyD79 said:


> Naomi cancelled.


Crap. I was really enjoying this.


----------



## Beryl

I liked Endgame, Naomi, and Home Economics.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

DevdogAZ said:


> I always intended to watch that and never got around to it. Is it worth my time?


Over in the La Brea thread we kept making fun of it, but kept watching it anyway. And not just because some of us could watch Natalie Zea all day.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Over in the La Brea thread we kept making fun of it, but kept watching it anyway. And not just because some of us could watch Natalie Zea all day.


Yeah, it's kinda "good stupid." (As opposed to "stupid good," which it most certainly isn't! )


----------



## astrohip

TonyD79 said:


> At least Home Economics got their major story arc (Tom’s book) told.





DevdogAZ said:


> Was last night's episode the season finale?


Next week, Wed May 18, is the season (?) finale. "Ticket to Space, $1 million"


----------



## Shakhari

Looks like the CW is cleaning house. I liked Naomi, 4400, and Roswell, but I gave up on Charmed about halfway through season 2. I'm still enjoying Superman & Lois and Kung Fu, but the one they really needed to cancel was the Flash. It used to be one of my favorites, but it's stuck around a few seasons too many.


----------



## Hcour

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Over in the La Brea thread we kept making fun of it, but kept watching it anyway. And not just because some of us could watch Natalie Zea all day.


I just made fun of it. I gave up on it 30 mins into the first ep. So much great tv on streaming and cable these days and the networks keep churning out this garbage.


----------



## HarleyRandom

madscientist said:


> Don't understand the lack of love for Mr. Mayor: I thought it was easily the funniest sitcom of the ones listed above (even the renewed ones), all of which I watched and gave up on


. 
In my case I couldn't stand any of the characters except the mayor and his daughter.


madscientist said:


> Oh, I guess I still watch Keenan, but that's all. I still have the last episode of BP on my TiVo but have never felt the urge to watch it.
> 
> Bummer!


Couldn't stand the people he worked with. I only liked him at home with the kids. Sort of like "Full House" with his late wife's relative and best friend helping out.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Somebody said US of Al is gone, too?  That breaks my heart. I really like Adhir Kalyan so much since Rules of Engagement. I hope he finds another sitcom because I'd be profoundly sad not to see him again. Well, I am still watching Rules (I cannot quit that show!).


I go back with him to "Aliens in America". A similar concept except he was a student and there was no talk about war as far as I know. And more family-friendly.

And "Rules of Engagement" was a great show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Amnesia said:


> Sorry to hear about _Magnum PI_, though at least they ended at a good place...


I remember thinking that but thought surely it was doing well.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mattack said:


> Broadcast Rankings: The Highest and Lowest-Rated Scripted TV Series of the 2021-2022 Season
> 
> 
> The traditional September to May broadcast TV season is coming to a close in a few weeks. Though there are still several finales left to air during that period, including the series closer for NBC&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a bunch of the highest rated shows.. but at least based on a skim, I think I like or at least watched all eps of more of the lowest rated ones.. bummer..
> (there is a certain level of "ok but not hilarious" show that's good to watch while walking on treadmill.. not a really deep show)





Bruce24 said:


> I need help with the rating number. Is that the % of homes watching?


I don't know what it means but it's very misleading. I don't care that people 18-49 aren't watching this or that. Total viewers is what should be reported.


----------



## HarleyRandom

type_g said:


> American Auto, and Grand Crew renewed.


Seriously?

I never tried them because nothing about the commercials made either one look appealing, and then there was the comparison to "Superstore", which without Amy and Josh was pretty much meaningless to me.


----------



## kdmorse

DevdogAZ said:


> I always intended to watch that and never got around to it. Is it worth my time?


As long as you go into it with the right expectations, sure.

NBC was pitching it as the most amazing, most serious, most epic, hardest Lost-like sci fi since Lost, a show so important it would be considered an EVENT remembered generations to come. 

It wasn't that... 

It had a seriousness level closer to Land of the Lost with Will Farrell.... And taken at that level, it was fine.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Shakhari said:


> but the one they really needed to cancel was the Flash. It used to be one of my favorites, but it's stuck around a few seasons too many.


I was not ready to give up "Supergirl", although both shows went too dark. I liked "The Flash" because it was funny and never watched the character in "Arrow" before the spinoff because I perceived that show as too dark.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't know what it means but it's very misleading. I don't care that people 18-49 aren't watching this or that. Total viewers is what should be reported.


Most sites that report ratings do report total viewers. But that's not the number that is most important to advertisers, and therefore it's not the most important to the broadcasters.

For example, here's last night's ratings:









Thursday Ratings: Big Sky Eyes Lows as Renewal Decision Looms


In the latest TV show ratings, ABC’s Thursday dramas all hit or matched series lows, while CBS’ Young Sheldon and NBC’s SVU led the night.




tvline.com


----------



## Allanon

mattack said:


> Broadcast Rankings: The Highest and Lowest-Rated Scripted TV Series of the 2021-2022 Season
> 
> 
> The traditional September to May broadcast TV season is coming to a close in a few weeks. Though there are still several finales left to air during that period, including the series closer for NBC&…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Surprised Transplant is low in ratings, I think it's one of the best doctor shows on TV right now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Allanon said:


> Surprised Transplant is low in ratings, I think it's one of the best doctor shows on TV right now.


i'm still watching, but it's quickly becoming tiring - the writing is nowhere near as good as the first season, and the quality seems to be slipping a little more each week - the 1p is on life-support on my tivo.


----------



## cheesesteak

On that Broadcast Rankings list, I only watch two of the highest ranked shows - The Equalizer and Abbott Elementary. I watch The Wonder Years, Black-ish and Young Rock on the lowest ranking list.

I don't watch them but is it safe to assume that the Chicago shows - Fire, Med and PD are all basically the same show about occupations that little boys want to do when they grow up?


----------



## lambertman

ABC has RENEWED the following scripted series:

The Wonder Years
The Conners
Home Economics
A Million Little Things
Big Sky


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> ABC has RENEWED the following scripted series:
> 
> The Wonder Years
> The Conners
> Home Economics
> A Million Little Things
> Big Sky


The only one I watch is Home Economics. Glad to see that renewed. I enjoy it.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> The only one I watch is Home Economics. Glad to see that renewed. I enjoy it.


Same here, it's grown on me.


----------



## mattack

lambertman said:


> ABC has RENEWED the following scripted series:
> 
> The Wonder Years
> Home Economics


yeah, despite those being tied for 13th from the bottom... I was a big fan of Roseanne in the 90s, and the new one is probably the best of the updated old shows (still haven't checked out Mad About You).. and I know I previously said that of the Murphy Brown update.. but I think the new Roseanne then turned into The Connors is even better.. (and the plot line that was already going on coincidentally let them explain her... absence)


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I never tried them because nothing about the commercials made either one look appealing, and then there was the comparison to "Superstore", which without Amy and Josh was pretty much meaningless to me.


I think American Auto is/was very funny.


----------



## mattack

HarleyRandom said:


> I go back with him to "Aliens in America".


yeah, the funny thing is, it's been long enough that I had to look him up after seeing him on "US of Al".. I knew he was "this totally familiar guy", but couldn't remember who he was..

I remember way back when, that was a "cancelled too soon" show... and there are various people I remember mostly from the sitcom "Outsourced", so have to look them up too.. (Yes, I know those are people from different countries.. but I'm not sure if Outsourced was comprised of everyone from India except the fish out of water main character.)


----------



## That Don Guy

mattack said:


> yeah, the funny thing is, it's been long enough that I had to look him up after seeing him on "US of Al".. I knew he was "this totally familiar guy", but couldn't remember who he was..
> 
> I remember way back when, that was a "cancelled too soon" show... and there are various people I remember mostly from the sitcom "Outsourced", so have to look them up too.. (Yes, I know those are people from different countries.. but I'm not sure if Outsourced was comprised of everyone from India except the fish out of water main character.)


There were two others - IIRC, Diedrich Bader played someone who led the call center for some outdoorsman store, and an Australian actress played the head of the "Koala Airlines" call center. I remember when _Outsourced_ premiered in Australia in 2011, and pretty much the only actor mentioned was her (I think she was in the long-running soap _Neighbours_).


----------



## photoshopgrl

So let me get this straight. American Auto is renewed but Mr Mayor is axed? Strange days.


----------



## lambertman

FOX has CANCELED:

Our Kind of People
Pivoting

FOX has NOT YET ANNOUNCED the fate of:

911
911 Lonestar
The Resident
Call Me Kat
Welcome To Flatch
The Simpsons
Bob’s Burgers
Family Guy


----------



## lambertman

ABC has RENEWED the following reality series:

AFV
American Idol (cast not yet re-signed)
The Bachelor
Celebrity Wheel Of Fortune
Shark Tank

ABC has NOT YET ANNOUNCED the fate of:

Supermarket Sweep
To Tell The Truth


----------



## lambertman

lambertman said:


> FOX has NOT YET ANNOUNCED the fate of:
> 
> 911
> 911 Lonestar
> The Resident
> Call Me Kat
> Welcome To Flatch
> The Simpsons
> Bob’s Burgers
> Family Guy


FOX has RENEWED all of the above except for 911 (original flavor) and The Resident; those two _may_ still be under negotiations. 

Yep, Flatch is back for season 2.


----------



## Tony_T

Flat h, wow 😩


----------



## terpfan1980

Hopefully Call me Kat helps to keep Mayim _away_ from Jeopardy, otherwise no interest in that one.


----------



## lambertman

911 and THE RESIDENT have now been renewed.


----------



## mattack

terpfan1980 said:


> Hopefully Call me Kat helps to keep Mayim _away_ from Jeopardy, otherwise no interest in that one.


That's mean. Jeopardy only records a few days a month AFAIK, could easily do both. I like both her and Ken on Jeopardy... yes, I think in both cases it's both them getting relaxed AND me getting more used to them. (Though I'd probably give up Ken on Jeopardy to get him back on "The Chase".)


----------



## Bruce24

mattack said:


> That's mean. Jeopardy only records a few days a month AFAIK, could easily do both. I like both her and Ken on Jeopardy... yes, I think in both cases it's both them getting relaxed AND me getting more used to them. (Though I'd probably give up Ken on Jeopardy to get him back on "The Chase".)


I had read that they tape Jeopardy two days a week, five episodes a day and that the same film crew tapes Wheel of Fortune on two other days during the week. There are 230 regular season episode per season, so they need to tape 23 weeks per year to cover the regular season...plus some more weeks for the various tournaments.


----------



## Worf

lambertman said:


> FOX has RENEWED all of the above except for 911 (original flavor) and The Resident; those two _may_ still be under negotiations.
> 
> Yep, Flatch is back for season 2.





lambertman said:


> 911 and THE RESIDENT have now been renewed.


One could almost argue that these things be spoilerized because it means the finales of 911/911 Lone Star were filmed before their renewals were announced.



Spoiler: Kinda for 911/911 Lone Star



After all, knowing that means that the finales were more "resolution" finales that wrapped up the story arcs of the past season rather than try to result in a cliffhanger. I know they could've done a cliffhanger ending and swap it in when they know, but given the finales aired shortly after the announcements, it wasn't possible even. 

So technically a spoiler since I know some people live for such things.


----------



## Flop

Worf said:


> One could almost argue that these things be spoilerized because it means the finales of 911/911 Lone Star were filmed before their renewals were announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kinda for 911/911 Lone Star
> 
> 
> 
> After all, knowing that means that the finales were more "resolution" finales that wrapped up the story arcs of the past season rather than try to result in a cliffhanger. I know they could've done a cliffhanger ending and swap it in when they know, but given the finales aired shortly after the announcements, it wasn't possible even.
> 
> So technically a spoiler since I know some people live for such things.


Spoilerize updates about renewals in a thread titled "Show Updates: Cancelled, Renewed or Ending"?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

What? There's an episode of Super-Toad airing next week?!?

SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lambertman

I was more wondering if there are people who think the season finale was scheduled to be filmed this week?


----------



## Craigbob

Shakhari said:


> Looks like the CW is cleaning house. I liked Naomi, 4400, and Roswell, but I gave up on Charmed about halfway through season 2. I'm still enjoying Superman & Lois and Kung Fu, but the one they really needed to cancel was the Flash. It used to be one of my favorites, but it's stuck around a few seasons too many.


I'm enjoying Superman and Lois, though I still have trouble with a Superman with permanent 5:00 shadow. 

The Flash needs to just go away. This is my last season of it. I really don't like Chester. And Wht's with them telling pretty much everybody who the Flash really is. Why have a secret identity and NOT KEEP IT SECRET?


----------



## terpfan1980

lambertman said:


> I was more wondering if there are people who think the season finale was scheduled to be filmed this week?


Wife and I were talking about both of the 9-1-1 shows last night. Both were done in ways that I think made sense. Just to be safe here...
Both could have served as Series wrap-ups as well as season wraps though both left things set up well for whatever comes next. If those had been series finales it wouldn't have been frustrating for those that have followed the shows consistently. I suspect that the showrunners were left with enough concern over possible renewals (this is FOX after all, may they B-I-H for some past cancellations and mis-handling of some of their shows) but were also fairly optimistic.
Both shows were relatively well rated, for FOX at least and I don't think they were really in that much danger but then again FOX may have opted to cut back on their budgets and may have demanded some cuts in the budgets. Heck, there's still no guarantee that we won't see some cuts next season that may mean cast cuts to help save $$


----------



## TonyD79

Craigbob said:


> I'm enjoying Superman and Lois, though I still have trouble with a Superman with permanent 5:00 shadow.
> 
> The Flash needs to just go away. This is my last season of it. I really don't like Chester. And Wht's with them telling pretty much everybody who the Flash really is. Why have a secret identity and NOT KEEP IT SECRET?


A secret identity is to protect you and your loved ones from enemies. Not friends, families and teammates. You could actually put someone close to you in harms way unintentionally if they don’t know your identity.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> A secret identity is to protect you and your loved ones from enemies. Not friends, families and teammates. You could actually put someone close to you in harms way unintentionally if they don’t know your identity.


Yeah, one thing I actually like about Flash is that he lets his teammates in on it.

(And really, it's ONLY his teammates.)


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, one thing I actually like about Flash is that he lets his teammates in on it.
> 
> (And really, it's ONLY his teammates.)


Unlike the horrible Bendis choice in the Superman comics.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> Unlike the horrible Bendis choice in the Superman comics.


Well, maybe Superman can make a deal with the Devil to make the world forget...

Nah, that's a crazy-stupid idea. NOBODY would think they could get away with that!


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, maybe Superman can make a deal with the Devil to make the world forget...
> 
> Nah, that's a crazy-stupid idea. NOBODY would think they could get away with that!


----------



## Worf

terpfan1980 said:


> Wife and I were talking about both of the 9-1-1 shows last night. Both were done in ways that I think made sense. Just to be safe here...
> Both could have served as Series wrap-ups as well as season wraps though both left things set up well for whatever comes next. If those had been series finales it wouldn't have been frustrating for those that have followed the shows consistently. I suspect that the showrunners were left with enough concern over possible renewals (this is FOX after all, may they B-I-H for some past cancellations and mis-handling of some of their shows) but were also fairly optimistic.
> Both shows were relatively well rated, for FOX at least and I don't think they were really in that much danger but then again FOX may have opted to cut back on their budgets and may have demanded some cuts in the budgets. Heck, there's still no guarantee that we won't see some cuts next season that may mean cast cuts to help save $$


FOX has cancelled shows with high ratings and kept shows with lower ratings, so a sudden cancellation isn't unusual. Ask anyone who got into The Last Man on Earth only to have it unceremoniously cancelled while lower rated shows like Family Guy got renewed. (Both aired Sunday nights so it wasn't anything to do with days or anything). And for all intents and purposes, the production was pretty much told they were getting renewed - the cancellation was really a last minute thing that happened long after production wrapped for the season. Then one day in the middle of summer, poof, cancelled.

As such it's not unusual for shows to film multiple endings - if they get word that they're going to be renewed, then they'd splice in the cliffhanger ending. Else they have a different ending - this is a relatively simple operation that happens quite quickly since it's just a quick edit. 911/911 Lone Star's renewals came just too late for this to happen.


----------



## eddyj

Worf said:


> Ask anyone who got into The Last Man on Earth only to have it unceremoniously cancelled while lower rated shows like Family Guy got renewed. (Both aired Sunday nights so it wasn't anything to do with days or anything).


It may depend on demographics. Advertisers pay for specific demographic viewers. So if you have a lot of total viewers, but in the "wrong" demographic for your advertisers, that may be worse than another show with less total viewers, but more in the desired demos.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> It may depend on demographics. Advertisers pay for specific demographic viewers. So if you have a lot of total viewers, but in the "wrong" demographic for your advertisers, that may be worse than another show with less total viewers, but more in the desired demos.


And I'm sure it has a lot to do with how expensive the show is for the network. I don't know the specifics of this case, but if they made Last Man themselves and only pay a fee for Family Guy, then it might take a lot more advertising dollars to break even on Last Man.


----------



## Bruce24

Worf said:


> FOX has cancelled shows with high ratings and kept shows with lower ratings, so a sudden cancellation isn't unusual. Ask anyone who got into The Last Man on Earth only to have it unceremoniously cancelled while lower rated shows like Family Guy got renewed. (Both aired Sunday nights so it wasn't anything to do with days or anything). And for all intents and purposes, the production was pretty much told they were getting renewed - the cancellation was really a last minute thing that happened long after production wrapped for the season. Then one day in the middle of summer, poof, cancelled.
> 
> As such it's not unusual for shows to film multiple endings - if they get word that they're going to be renewed, then they'd splice in the cliffhanger ending. Else they have a different ending - this is a relatively simple operation that happens quite quickly since it's just a quick edit. 911/911 Lone Star's renewals came just too late for this to happen.


Sometimes it come down to production costs. Sometimes show with lower ratings with lower production costs get renewed, because even with lower ratings they still make money. Along with this shows produced by and aired on the same network have a better chance of getting renewed with lower rating than show produced by a third party which cost the network more. Last Man Standing was produced by FOX, but originally aired on ABC. ABC cancelled it after 4 or 5 with seasons and then Fox brought it back for a few seasons to air on it's own network were it got similar ratings.


----------



## terpfan1980

Bruce24 said:


> Sometimes it come down to production costs. Sometimes show with lower ratings with lower production costs get renewed, because even with lower ratings they still make money. Along with this shows produced by and aired on the same network have a better chance of getting renewed with lower rating than show produced by a third party which cost the network more. Last Man Standing was produced by FOX, but originally aired on ABC. ABC cancelled it after 4 or 5 with seasons and then Fox brought it back for a few seasons to air on it's own network were it got similar ratings.


You are mixing up *Last Man Standing* with *Last Man on Earth*. Discussion above was about Last Man on Earth.

*Last Man on Earth* only ever aired on FOX. Never had great ratings (in my memory). Was somewhat surprised that it lasted longer than one season, but it did get a couple of seasons. For that one I think FOX was pretty generous.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> You are mixing up *Last Man Standing* with *Last Man on Earth*.
> 
> *Last Man on Earth* only ever aired on FOX. Never had great ratings (in my memory). Was somewhat surprised that it lasted longer than one season, but it did get a couple of seasons. For that one I think FOX was pretty generous.


No, I'm talking about Last Man Standing.

" Fans of _Last Man Standing_ have likely known that the show is coming to an end for a while now. Back in October 2020, it was announced that the popular series wouldn't be getting renewed — although _Last Man Standing_ was already canceled once before by ABC. In 2017, the network canceled the show, stating that it was too expensive to produce and that ABC didn't actually own it (it was actually produced by FOX). "

from: It's Time to Say Goodbye to the Baxters on 'Last Man Standing'


----------



## terpfan1980

Bruce24 said:


> No, I'm talking about Last Man Standing.
> 
> " Fans of _Last Man Standing_ have likely known that the show is coming to an end for a while now. Back in October 2020, it was announced that the popular series wouldn't be getting renewed — although _Last Man Standing_ was already canceled once before by ABC. In 2017, the network canceled the show, stating that it was too expensive to produce and that ABC didn't actually own it (it was actually produced by FOX). "
> 
> from: It's Time to Say Goodbye to the Baxters on 'Last Man Standing'


You picked an interesting time to discuss ... Standing, considering the poster just a few posts prior was talking about ... Man on Earth.

(Which makes it look an awful lot like you were mixing up the two shows)

The point you are making was fine, just seemed to be a choice that was confusion based.


----------



## Bruce24

terpfan1980 said:


> You picked an interesting time to discuss ... Standing, considering the poster just a few posts prior was talking about ... Man on Earth.
> 
> (Which makes it look an awful lot like you were mixing up the two shows)
> 
> The point you are making was fine, just seemed to be a choice that was confusion based.


I see than now, but it was just a coincidence that a show I used to make my point had a similar name to a show someone just mentioned in the thread.


----------



## Jonathan_S

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I'm sure it has a lot to do with how expensive the show is for the network. I don't know the specifics of this case, but if they made Last Man themselves and only pay a fee for Family Guy, then it might take a lot more advertising dollars to break even on Last Man.


Though historically my understanding is that it also mattered who owned the syndication and DVD rights to the show afterwards. (Though streaming may have changed that). 

This is at least partially the explanation behind Bruce24's point that networks can be more likely to keep shows on the air if they both produced and aired it. Historically you needed to hit a magic number of around (IIRC) 100 episodes to be a good candidate for syndicated reruns, and so if the network also produced the show (and thus would earn that syndication money) that could encourage them to keep the show on the air until it reached that point. But if they were airing some other studio's show, and all they'd ever see was the first run ad revenue, they lack that extra incentive to keep it going.


----------



## Beryl

I’m thrilled thar 911 Lone Star was renewed. I can’t get enough of Grace, Judd, and Judd’s dad. My favorite episode last season was “Grace” (watched it 3 times — subsequently with friends). 

Lowe is okay too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Worf said:


> FOX has cancelled shows with high ratings and kept shows with lower ratings, so a sudden cancellation isn't unusual. Ask anyone who got into The Last Man on Earth only to have it unceremoniously cancelled while lower rated shows like Family Guy got renewed. (Both aired Sunday nights so it wasn't anything to do with days or anything). And for all intents and purposes, the production was pretty much told they were getting renewed - the cancellation was really a last minute thing that happened long after production wrapped for the season. Then one day in the middle of summer, poof, cancelled.


I'm not sure where you're getting that info about Last Man On Earth having higher ratings than Family Guy. According to Deadline.com, during LMOE's final season, Family Guy ranked 41st in the 18-49 demo with a 1.7 rating, while LMOE ranked 80th with a 1.2 rating. And with total viewers, FG ranked 136th with an average of 3.51 million viewers while LMOE ranked 152nd with an average of 2.93 million viewers.

In fact, LMOE was behind all the FOX Sunday animated shows in the 18-49 demo.


----------



## Craigbob

TonyD79 said:


> A secret identity is to protect you and your loved ones from enemies. Not friends, families and teammates. You could actually put someone close to you in harms way unintentionally if they don’t know your identity.


I understand that, but Barry tends to tell anyone who comes into Star Labs who he is. including his enemies, Leonard Snart/Capitain Cold, Tony Woodward, & a few others. This shows a lot of them but not all as it stopped midway through last season.


----------



## Craigbob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, one thing I actually like about Flash is that he lets his teammates in on it.
> 
> (And really, it's ONLY his teammates.)


Really? Terry Woodward, Leonard Snart (granted he's an edge case since he does turn good), Eddie Thrawne, Zoom,/Reverse Flash?


----------



## realityboy

Beryl said:


> I’m thrilled thar 911 Lone Star was renewed. I can’t get enough of Grace, Judd, and Judd’s dad. My favorite episode last season was “Grace” (watched it 3 times — subsequently with friends).
> 
> Lowe is okay too.


I’m catching up with this show, and that’s the episode that I’m watching now. The whole show is better than I thought it would be (I guess that’s why I was 3 years behind), but Grace & Judd* are the main draw. 

* I almost typed Hoyt since True Blood is the only other show that I know him from.


----------



## TonyD79

Craigbob said:


> Really? Terry Woodward, Leonard Snart (granted he's an edge case since he does turn good), Eddie Thrawne, Zoom,/Reverse Flash?


Uh. Want to check that again? Reverse Flash was masquerading as Harrison Wells and was there when Barry got his powers. Snart doesn’t count. And tell us when Barry “told” Zoom he was Flash.


----------



## TonyD79

'Riverdale' To End With Season 7 At The CW — Deadline


The CW is saying goodbye to Riverdale.




apple.news





Riverdale canceled.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> 'Riverdale' To End With Season 7 At The CW — Deadline
> 
> 
> The CW is saying goodbye to Riverdale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverdale canceled.


Yay!


(Not because of any animosity for the show, about which I don't really care. But because for seven years the show has taken the showrunner away from the brilliant Afterlife With Archie and Chilling Adventures of Sabrina comics, both of which were interrupted in mid-story. So maybe now he'll finally write some new comics!)


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yay!


Because to me they are the characters I saw on Saturday and Sunday mornings as a child who also sang terrible music (but better music than most of what has been played on this show).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarleyRandom said:


> Because to me they are the characters I saw on Saturday and Sunday mornings as a child who also sang terrible music (but better music than most of what has been played on this show).


Well, the aforementioned comics are definitely not that. They are horror comics (Archie takes place during a zombie apocalypse, and Sabrina is, well, Sabrina, only serious). But they are SO well-done! Unfortunately, they were so good they inspired Hollywood to come calling, and the writer got drafted to work on the show (and on the Netflix Sabrina show, which was basically taken straight from the comics...in fact the second half of the show was adapted from the comics that didn't come out because of the show).


----------



## Beryl

DevdogAZ said:


> The only one I watch is Home Economics. Glad to see that renewed. I enjoy it.


Ditto. Just watched S2E22 and glad it wasn’t the last.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the aforementioned comics are definitely not that. They are horror comics (Archie takes place during a zombie apocalypse, and Sabrina is, well, Sabrina, only serious). But they are SO well-done! Unfortunately, they were so good they inspired Hollywood to come calling, and the writer got drafted to work on the show (and on the Netflix Sabrina show, which was basically taken straight from the comics...in fact the second half of the show was adapted from the comics that didn't come out because of the show).


I watched the animated Sabrina as a child but remember absolutely nothing but the way she looked, a few words of the theme song, and a storyline about rose-colored glasses. I was very surprised when I saw the cast of that show listed years after I had also seen and enjoyed the live-action show. I do not remember a Harvey or an Aunt Hilda and an Aunt Zelda. The live-action series I watched was good clean fun but had Hilda and Salem the cat providing some edgy humor.


----------



## TonyD79

You don’t remember Harvey or the aunts from the live tv show? Or am I reading it wrong.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> You don’t remember Harvey or the aunts from the live tv show? Or am I reading it wrong.


I meant that when I watched the live TV show, I didn't remember there having been a Harvey or Hilda or Zelda in the animated series. I remembered an aunt from the animated series. But not those names.


----------



## series5orpremier

*What We Do In The Shadows*, Season 4, Tuesday July 12 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *FX*


----------



## Tony_T

_*Bat*_!


----------



## series5orpremier

That infernal squirrel! It drives him to madness!


----------



## Hcour

A new season of Black Mirror in the works.









‘Black Mirror’ Returns: New Series in the Works at Netflix (EXCLUSIVE)


A new series of “Black Mirror” is in the works at Netflix, Variety can reveal. It’s been almost three years since Season 5 of the dystopian drama premiered on the streaming servic…




variety.com


----------



## Hcour

Jodie Foster to star in True Detective Season 4. Kewl.









‘True Detective’: Jodie Foster To Star In Season 4 Of HBO Anthology Series, Marks First Major Adult TV Role


Jodie Foster is heading into Night Country. The Silence of the Lambs star is to lead the fourth iteration of HBO’s True Detective franchise, True Detective: Night Country. Foster, who will also exe…




deadline.com


----------



## astrohip

Hcour said:


> Jodie Foster to star in True Detective Season 4. Kewl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘True Detective’: Jodie Foster To Star In Season 4 Of HBO Anthology Series, Marks First Major Adult TV Role
> 
> 
> Jodie Foster is heading into Night Country. The Silence of the Lambs star is to lead the fourth iteration of HBO’s True Detective franchise, True Detective: Night Country. Foster, who will also exe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


Cool! I had quit watching, it seemed like the series had lost its creative drive, but this will bring me back.


----------



## sharkster

astrohip said:


> Cool! I had quit watching, it seemed like the series had lost its creative drive, but this will bring me back.


Yes! I just created a new Pass, as I had deleted it a while back.


----------



## Edmund

So was the new Perry Mason cancelled?


----------



## Bruce24

Edmund said:


> So was the new Perry Mason cancelled?


An article from Apr 11, 2022 ... Perry Mason' Season 2 Is Set in 1933 and They're About Halfway Done Filming, Says Shea Whigham


----------



## series5orpremier

‘Magnum P.I.’ May Be Rescued By NBC & USA Network Following CBS Cancellation


EXCLUSIVE: Magnum P.I. is looking to join an elite group of popular broadcast series that have overcome shocking cancellations to continue their runs. No one is commenting, but I hear talks are und…




deadline.com




Maybe NBC wouldn't have to consider things like this if they knew how to run their own ship and make competent cancel/renewal decisions.


----------



## gchance

Goodbye unique. 









Raised by Wolves Canceled After Two Seasons at HBO Max


Raised by Wolves has been canceled after two seasons at HBO Max, according to one of its stars. However, there's a glimmer of hope. Get the details.




www.tvfanatic.com


----------



## series5orpremier

New Season Four Teaser


----------



## Tony_T

Baby Colin Robinson!! 🦇


----------



## Tony_T

*What We Do In The Shadows renewed for fifth and sixth seasons at FX*


https://www.avclub.com/what-we-do-in-the-shadows-renewed-fifth-and-sixth-seaso-1849024037


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> *What We Do In The Shadows renewed for fifth and sixth seasons at FX*
> 
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/what-we-do-in-the-shadows-renewed-fifth-and-sixth-seaso-1849024037
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72153


Now I need this shirt again... it got lost with my luggage last month.


----------



## series5orpremier

Jon Hamm, Juno Temple, Jennifer Jason Leigh to Lead ‘Fargo’ Season 5 at FX


Jon Hamm, Juno Temple, and Jennifer Jason Leigh are set for the lead roles in “Fargo” Season 5 at FX, Variety has learned. “Fargo” Season 5 was officially announced back in …




variety.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

gchance said:


> Now I need this shirt again... it got lost with my luggage last month.
> View attachment 72155


Copied from Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> Jon Hamm, Juno Temple, Jennifer Jason Leigh to Lead ‘Fargo’ Season 5 at FX
> 
> 
> Jon Hamm, Juno Temple, and Jennifer Jason Leigh are set for the lead roles in “Fargo” Season 5 at FX, Variety has learned. “Fargo” Season 5 was officially announced back in …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


I'm not familiar with Juno Temple, but - Jon Hamm!  Sounds interesting. I looked it up to see if I could find out when it begins and one thing I found was Nov 27.

I watched this from the beginning of the show but ended up ducking out of a couple of the seasons. I'll give it a go for this new season.


----------



## Hcour

sharkster said:


> I'm not familiar with Juno Temple, but - Jon Hamm!  Sounds interesting. I looked it up to see if I could find out when it begins and one thing I found was Nov 27.
> 
> I watched this from the beginning of the show but ended up ducking out of a couple of the seasons. I'll give it a go for this new season.


I loved the first two seasons, thought the third was tepid, and gave up on the fourth after two eps.


----------



## sharkster

Hcour said:


> I loved the first two seasons, thought the third was tepid, and gave up on the fourth after two eps.


My memory fails me but I think that sounds like how it went for me.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> I'm not familiar with Juno Temple, but - Jon Hamm!  Sounds interesting. I looked it up to see if I could find out when it begins and one thing I found was Nov 27.
> 
> I watched this from the beginning of the show but ended up ducking out of a couple of the seasons. I'll give it a go for this new season.


Juno Temple is Keeley from Apple TV+'s Ted Lasso.


----------



## Tony_T

Jon Hamm? Isn’t he the fellow does insurance commercials? 😉


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> Jon Hamm? Isn’t he the fellow does insurance commercials? 😉


No, I think he's the guy that does the voiceover for Mercedes commercials.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> Copied from Fleetwood Mac?


Yup. Unofficial from both sides of course, just fan art.


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> No, I think he's the guy that does the voiceover for Mercedes commercials.


He seems to be very involved with advertising.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> He seems to be very involved with advertising.


I actually didn't know what you were talking about re: insurance commercials. I just Googled and I guess he's been in a series of Progressive ads, but I'd never seen any of them.


----------



## series5orpremier

He's the guy who was rejected by Flo.

He's also the guy who can't get any high-profile acting jobs:


----------



## mattack

sharkster said:


> Yes! I just created a new Pass, as I had deleted it a while back.


Though as a HBO subscriber, you have access to HBO Max. About the only thing I record on HBO anymore is documentaries/Last Week, so I can watch them faster than realtime on Tivo.
AFAIK, all of HBO's original shows are there forever.

Maybe you get a better picture with local Tivo recording? You definitely get better transport control (e.g. rewind/skip back/forward).

Obviously do whatever you want, but HBO's stuff being avail on streaming is a benefit..


----------



## Tony_T

I know that Max has watch lists (I have a few) and does a good job with new episodes “available now”, but i find it easier to press one button on my Harmony Remote to view all my ”new episodes”, including HBO, so I still use a 1Pass and only go to HBO Max (Roku) for Max Originals. (Plus I still have nightmares of the original HBO MAX App 😁)


----------



## secondclaw

The Boys renewed for Season 4



https://www.avclub.com/the-boys-prime-video-renewed-season-4-1849045722


----------



## Allanon

Just a reminder, Evil season 3 streams at Paramount+ on Sunday June 12.


----------



## photoshopgrl

secondclaw said:


> The Boys renewed for Season 4
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avclub.com/the-boys-prime-video-renewed-season-4-1849045722


"Also, this is the first time in history that exploding genitalia has led to further success.”


----------



## series5orpremier

OMITB Season 2 Teaser


----------



## Amnesia

series5orpremier said:


> OMITB Season 2 Teaser


Starts 28 June


----------



## HarleyRandom

Amnesia said:


> Sorry to hear about _Magnum PI_, though at least they ended at a good place...





https://roanoke.com/z-no-digital/television-q-a-of-julia-bull-magnum-and-more/article_9085e4d8-5e66-57b0-82e2-d4816ab15fcd.html?mode=comments


----------



## Allanon

For All Mankind Season 1 is free to stream on Apple TV+ for a limited time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535434184914636800


----------



## series5orpremier

New Trailer, June 28


----------



## Mike Lang

Amnesia said:


> Sorry to hear about _Magnum PI_, though at least they ended at a good place...


Magnum P.I.’ Rescued By NBC With 2-Season, 20-Episode Order


----------



## HarleyRandom

Mike Lang said:


> Magnum P.I.’ Rescued By NBC With 2-Season, 20-Episode Order


That's what I wanted to hear!


----------



## gchance

'Resident Alien' sets August 10 midseason premiere, reveals first trailer for back half of Season 2


The doctor will see you now! After months of feverish wondering, SYFY has finally announced a return date for Season 2 of Resident Alien. Alan Tudyk's Dr. Harry Vanderspeigle and the rest of the Patience, Colorado crew will arrive back on our screens the evening of Wednesday, Aug. 10. And if...




www.syfy.com


----------



## Amnesia

Mike Lang said:


> Magnum P.I.’ Rescued By NBC With 2-Season, 20-Episode Order


That seems like a strangely low number of episodes. 20 episodes over 2 seasons? They had 20 episodes in their most recent season. It seems like the stars will be doing half as many episodes (and presumably making half the money) and still be unable to sign on to work on any other show. Yes, they'll have more time to make movies, but other than that it seems like a strange deal, especially for a broadcast network.


----------



## terpfan1980

Amnesia said:


> That seems like a strangely low number of episodes. 20 episodes over 2 seasons? They had 20 episodes in their most recent season. It seems like the stars will be doing half as many episodes (and presumably making half the money) and still be unable to sign on to work on any other show. Yes, they'll have more time to make movies, but other than that it seems like a strange deal, especially for a broadcast network.


Sounds to me like they are filming what would have been one more season, stretched over two seasons. Breaking it up with a cliff-hanger in the middle I would assume, but otherwise probably only really spending enough to cover a full season's work but leaving them programming to fill two seasons -- be it summer replacement, show on the bench they can turn to if something else crash and burns, etc.


----------



## Tony_T

Could’ve been worse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

terpfan1980 said:


> Sounds to me like they are filming what would have been one more season, stretched over two seasons. Breaking it up with a cliff-hanger in the middle I would assume, but otherwise probably only really spending enough to cover a full season's work but leaving them programming to fill two seasons -- be it summer replacement, show on the bench they can turn to if something else crash and burns, etc.


Yeah, I suspect it will be filmed as one season, but broadcast as two. That's been done a lot in the past, although mostly with cable shows.


----------



## terpfan1980

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I suspect it will be filmed as one season, but broadcast as two. That's been done a lot in the past, although mostly with cable shows.


I haven't followed the show that closely, but looked like Season 4 of the show had only 20 episodes. Assuming that the other seasons were similar number of episodes, it seems that they are mostly pushing to get to the "magic" 100 episodes that is preferred for syndicating the repeats and such.


----------



## jamesbobo

The animated Duncanville has been cancelled by Fox. There are 6 unaired episodes that will be shown on Hulu. I thought this show was far superior to The Great North which I baled on because I found it to be a great bore.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> Could’ve been worse.


Could’ve been raining.


----------



## terpfan1980

‘Time Traveler’s Wife’ Canceled After One Season at HBO (msn.com)


----------



## gchance

terpfan1980 said:


> ‘Time Traveler’s Wife’ Canceled After One Season at HBO (msn.com)


I thought it was a one-off anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> I thought it was a one-off anyway.


Apparently there's still a lot of the book left...


----------



## Allanon

Amazing Race Canada Season 8 has started.


----------



## Amnesia

_Evil_ has been renewed for a fourth season


----------



## Tony_T

‘Only Murders in the Building’ Renewed for Season 3 at Hulu


“Only Murders in the Building” has been renewed for Season 3 at Hulu. The news comes just under two weeks after the launch of Season 2 of the critically-acclaimed comedy series. The sec…




variety.com


----------



## Amnesia

Why does that building have so many murders?


----------



## lambertman

Nasim Pedrad’s TBS sitcom “Chad”, which was supposed to premiere tonight, has instead been canceled.


----------



## lambertman

Amnesia said:


> Why does that building have so many murders?


It's the whole Work From Home movement


----------



## Anubys

Amnesia said:


> Why does that building have so many murders?


tune in to the podcast to find out!


----------



## laria

Well right now there's only the 2... but I guess they've confirmed there will be 3.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Amnesia said:


> Why does that building have so many murders?


Maybe it's the location. 









The Wild History of the Real ‘Only Murders’ Building


Viewers of the Hulu series know it as the Arconia, but the Upper West Side building has a name — and a dramatic story — of its own.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## mattack

Amnesia said:


> Why does that building have so many murders?


for the same reason that Angela Lansbury's character's small town (??) had so many....


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Tony_T

Hulu only


----------



## trainman

"Resident Alien" has been renewed for a third season. (The second half of Season 2 begins airing August 10.)









‘Resident Alien’ Gets Early Season 3 Renewal By Syfy


EXCLUSIVE: Syfy’s flagship series Resident Alien, starring Alan Tudyk, has been renewed for a third season, which I hear will consist of 12 episodes. The pickup comes ahead of the August 10 …




deadline.com


----------



## Tony_T

25 Years, Wow! 😁


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> Hulu only


Is this a new season of the show that w/b only on Hulu? When I've seen the promo I felt like it was just saying that the previous seasons are now available on Hulu. 

I certainly could be wrong.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sharkster said:


> Is this a new season of the show that w/b only on Hulu? When I've seen the promo I felt like it was just saying that the previous seasons are now available on Hulu.
> 
> I certainly could be wrong.


American Horror Stories is only on Hulu.

American Horror Story is on FX.

Stories is a spin-off of Story, only instead of each season being a (largely) independent story, each episode is a (largely) independent story. They do like having their connections, though, throughout both shows.


----------



## Tony_T

This is the Season 2 of AHS “Stories” only on Hulu.
Edit: Rob beat me to it 😁


----------



## sharkster

Ah, thanks guys!  

I guess I never heard of that iteration and when they kept showing 'American Horror *Stories*' I just thought it referenced all the seasons of the AHS of which I'm familiar.


----------



## Tony_T

New Season streaming on Paramount+ August 4th


----------



## trainman

"For All Mankind" has been renewed for Season 4.









‘For All Mankind’ Renewed for Season 4 at Apple TV+


A small step for television.




collider.com


----------



## Bruce24

Picard’ season three












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550935113910759424


----------



## Bruce24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550943131461246976


----------



## Bruce24

Comic-Con Exclusive: Apple TV+ Teases New Seasons of ‘For All Mankind,’ ‘Foundation,’ ‘Invasion,’ ‘Mythic Quest,’ and ‘See’


----------



## Bruce24

'Daredevil' getting sequel series on Disney+



> We are trying (and failing) to stay calm!! _Daredevil: Born Again_ is coming to #DisneyPlus in Spring 2024, with both Charlie Cox AND @VincentDonofrio returning!" the streaming service tweeted Saturday.


----------



## Steveknj

'Full Frontal with Samantha Bee' is not returning for another season | CNN


After living its life to the fullest, the end is here for "Full Frontal with Samantha Bee."




www.cnn.com





The DiscoverWB purge continues. I am really worried about the future of cable TV channels. Both TBS and TNT are purging their original content. I do wonder what will happen to these channels going forward. Will they become places for endless episodes of The Big Bang Theory, Friends and Law and Order? Will they become another in string of reality TV channels? It's clear that the new regime wants to push it's streaming channel and just about all new content will wind up there.


----------



## sharkster

I've been seeing promos for Shark Week coming up. Thought I'd go through the guide and find eps to record. But I cannot find the Discovery Channel anywhere in my channels. This used to be a regular cable channel. I have cable w/Spectrum, incl all the basic cable channels and the premium channels, so it wouldn't make sense that I wouldn't get Discovery. Did they change the name of it?


----------



## Tony_T

Harley Quinn Season 3 HBO Max (explicit language)


----------



## series5orpremier

sharkster said:


> I've been seeing promos for Shark Week coming up. Thought I'd go through the guide and find eps to record. But I cannot find the Discovery Channel anywhere in my channels. This used to be a regular cable channel. I have cable w/Spectrum, incl all the basic cable channels and the premium channels, so it wouldn't make sense that I wouldn't get Discovery. Did they change the name of it?


Try channel 779 and/or check your channel list. It may have accidentally gotten unchecked. 779 is TDCHD-E for me. Or maybe your local program guide people unilaterally removed it's program information. You have to keep your eye on those people. I also get it standard definition on channel 33.


----------



## mattack

You can have your tivo guide to show ALL channels, then sort by channel, and scroll down to discovery..


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> Try channel 779 and/or check your channel list. It may have accidentally gotten unchecked. 779 is TDCHD-E for me. Or maybe your local program guide people unilaterally removed it's program information. You have to keep your eye on those people. I also get it standard definition on channel 33.


Thanks. Nothing on 779 here. This is so weird.


----------



## sharkster

mattack said:


> You can have your tivo guide to show ALL channels, then sort by channel, and scroll down to discovery..


On my Tivos I can go to channel settings, then channel guide, and scroll through ALL of the channels, including those I have unchecked. I tried a couple times and there was nothing for Discovery. I've always had that channel. I guess that's why this seems so odd. Thanks!


----------



## sharkster

Wow, I'm an idiot! Third time's a charm, I guess. I just found it. 767 in my market. I swear I really searched that day.


----------



## wmcbrine

Steveknj said:


> The DiscoverWB purge continues. I am really worried about the future of cable TV channels. Both TBS and TNT are purging their original content.


For me, it's kind of a relief. The fewer shows that tie me to the traditional channels, the easier it will be to give those channels up and finally "cut the cord".

Although in this case, I would've liked to see Sam Bee move to a streamer (HBO Max?) instead. (HBO Max carried the show, but only previous seasons, not current.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

wmcbrine said:


> For me, it's kind of a relief. The fewer shows that tie me to the traditional channels, the easier it will be to give those channels up and finally "cut the cord".
> 
> Although in this case, I would've liked to see Sam Bee move to a streamer (HBO Max?) instead. (HBO Max carried the show, but only previous seasons, not current.)


Did Full Frontal move to a different channel?


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Did Full Frontal move to a different channel?


No.


----------



## Steveknj

wmcbrine said:


> For me, it's kind of a relief. The fewer shows that tie me to the traditional channels, the easier it will be to give those channels up and finally "cut the cord".
> 
> Although in this case, I would've liked to see Sam Bee move to a streamer (HBO Max?) instead. (HBO Max carried the show, but only previous seasons, not current.)


I'm old school and I still watch TV the way I have for the last 50 something years for the most part with the exception of recorded content (i.e stuff on my DVR). That's not to say that I don't watch anything streaming, but for me streaming supplements what I normally watch, not the other way around. So this summer for example, I'm catching up on my streaming. I find it much easier to set a SP on my DVR, and have a bevvy of shows to watch, all in ONE PLACE rather than hung and peck my way around various streamers and find things to watch. It's daunting, confusing and overwhelming. Now if there was ONE place where I could watch ALL my streaming shows, in an easy to find format without having to go on the Netflix and find this, Amazon Prime to find that, and Apple TV+ to find the other (and others), maybe it would be easy. And lastly, I watch a lot of sports, and we aren't there yet with sports where I could cut the cord. Plus I feel, the way things are going, cutting the cord is going to wind up costing the same as having a decent "cord" option with so much content on each streamer you might want to watch, especially if you don't want to watch ads.


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> Now if there was ONE place where I could watch ALL my streaming shows, in an easy to find format without having to go on the Netflix and find this, Amazon Prime to find that, and Apple TV+ to find the other (and others), maybe it would be easy.


You're looking for an Apple TV or Roku.


----------



## Steveknj

laria said:


> You're looking for an Apple TV or Roku.


I have a Roku. But still can't figure out a way to integrate EVERYTHING I want into one list.

I won't go near AppleTV+ I hate the both the GUI and the remote.


----------



## laria

Steveknj said:


> I have a Roku. But still can't figure out a way to integrate EVERYTHING I want into one list.
> 
> I won't go near AppleTV+ I hate the both the GUI and the remote.


Huh, I guess I assumed they would have a one place to go like Apple (except for Netflix, but that's Netflix's fault). There's also the Plex app, though... that aggregates content.


----------



## Tony_T

Plex doesn’t (yet) launch the App on Roku with the content, if now only lets you know which Roku Apps have the show you‘re looking for.


----------



## Amnesia

You can have a list of shows on Roku and it will take you to the appropriate streaming service for each. It's "My Feed". It's certainly far from perfect, but it's there.


----------



## Tony_T

Amnesia said:


> You can have a list of shows on Roku and it will take you to the appropriate streaming service for each. It's "My Feed". It's certainly far from perfect, but it's there.


Also, when you start watching a show, Roku will present you with a “Keep Watching” feed when a new episode is available. This is how I track my shows on Roku. The feed used to be the 1st one, but now you need to scroll down past roku suggestions


----------



## Flop

Steveknj said:


> I have a Roku. But still can't figure out a way to integrate EVERYTHING I want into one list.
> 
> I won't go near AppleTV+ I hate the both the GUI and the remote.


The TiVo Stream device was supposed to do something like this if I recall correctly.


----------



## jr461

laria said:


> You're looking for an Apple TV or Roku.





Steveknj said:


> I have a Roku. But still can't figure out a way to integrate EVERYTHING I want into one list.
> 
> I won't go near AppleTV+ I hate the both the GUI and the remote.


For us, ATV+ Up Next is a great solution. For what we watch, only Netflix requires going into it specifically to find our shows (AMC+ as well but after Saul that's gone).

Yes, you do need to initially find your shows wherever they are but that's easy enough since when you hear about one (such as on TCF) the service is mentioned. Then just watch a few seconds of the 1st episode and it appears in Up Next.

As far as the ATV+ remote, I use my old Harmony 650 and don't have to deal with it.


----------



## morac

Steveknj said:


> I won't go near AppleTV+ I hate the both the GUI and the remote.


Apple TV+ isn't required to use the Apple TV set top box. The watch list works without it.

As for the remote, Apple redesigned the remote last year and it's a lot better.


----------



## Bruce24

jr461 said:


> As far as the ATV+ remote, I use my old Harmony 650 and don't have to deal with it.


My 90 year old Aunt was having lots problems with the ATV remote. I bought her one of these for $30 which is working out much better for her...and I got her remote to use with a prior gen ATV


----------



## laria

morac said:


> Apple TV+ isn't required to use the Apple TV set top box. The watch list works without it.
> 
> As for the remote, Apple redesigned the remote last year and it's a lot better.


I think he and jr461 are just confusing their terminology.

(Apple TV+ is their streaming service. Apple TV is the hardware box.)


----------



## jr461

laria said:


> I think he and jr461 are just confusing their terminology.
> 
> (Apple TV+ is their streaming service. Apple TV is the hardware box.)


I was actually referring to both since stevek mentioned not having one place to find all of his streaming shows (I called out ATV+ Up Next as a possible solution) and wanted nothing to do with the remote (ATV hardware).


----------



## laria

jr461 said:


> I was actually referring to both since stevek mentioned not having one place to find all of his streaming shows (I called out ATV+ Up Next as a possible solution) and wanted nothing to do with the remote (ATV hardware).


I guess I didn’t know you had access to Up Next outside of the Apple TV UI on the hardware


----------



## Bruce24

laria said:


> I guess I didn’t know you had access to Up Next outside of the Apple TV UI on the hardware


For me, it's often the Up Next widget on my iPad where I notice when there is something new to watch. You can't manipulate Up Next from there, to mark something that is watched you need to open the Apple TV app on the iPad.


----------



## morac

jr461 said:


> I was actually referring to both since stevek mentioned not having one place to find all of his streaming shows (I called out ATV+ Up Next as a possible solution) and wanted nothing to do with the remote (ATV hardware).


That’s still conflating ATV+ and the ATV app. It’s a bit confusing, but there are actually 3 Apple TV products:

1. Apple TV set top box (hardware)
2. Apple TV app available on multiple platforms (software)
3. Apple TV+ (streaming service)

Up Next is part of the Apple TV app, but it’s most useful on iOS devices and the Apple TV hardware because it can be connected to other apps forming a near-universal (sans Netflix) watch list.

The ATV+ service is only available in the ATV app, but it’s not the same thing. The ATV app can also contain purchases and subscribed “channels”, neither of which require an ATV+ subscription. It’s the same as Amazon’s video and Amazon Prime Video. Prime videos are only in the Amazon video app, but they aren’t the same thing.


----------



## Steveknj

morac said:


> Apple TV+ isn't required to use the Apple TV set top box. The watch list works without it.
> 
> As for the remote, Apple redesigned the remote last year and it's a lot better.


Yeah, I didn't mean ATV+ I meant ATV (I have ATV+ FWIW). I've used the new remote at my mother inlaws....I'll pass. Plus ATV is just too expensive for what it is.


----------



## andyw715

But it solves the problem (except for Netflix). It is also nice in that it will inform you of not only episodes you have yet to watch, but when a new season drops as well. 
This is something that trips me up with streaming....I forget about shows. In the old days, TiVo would pick it up. Without an aggregator I'd have to rely on this forum to remind me


----------



## Steveknj

andyw715 said:


> But it solves the problem (except for Netflix). It is also nice in that it will inform you of not only episodes you have yet to watch, but when a new season drops as well.
> *This is something that trips me up with streaming....I forget about shows. * In the old days, TiVo would pick it up. Without an aggregator I'd have to rely on this forum to remind me


This exactly. I had planned to catch up on my streaming stuff over the summer and for the most part I've watched most of what I wanted to. But, I know there are shows that I wanted to watch and either forgot to put them on my watchlist on the various streamers I have, or just forgot about. It's really a pain. However you want to put it, it's STILL not as easy as setting a SP on your DVR and they just show up in your recordings. I guess for the generation that have grown up on streaming they are just used to it, but for me, as I said, I'm set in my ways, and I'd much prefer set it and forget it, look at what's recorded and watch. 

I think someone mentioned that the Tivo Streamer was supposed to do that. It might, but I have too many issues getting it to work and it doesn't seem to work well with my remotes, so often I'll switch to it and it's just a blank screen. I actually bought a Google Chromecast (the new Google TV one) and I have a similar issue. I watch the vast majority of what I stream on my Roku (don't remember the model, it does 4K/Atmos and is NOT a stick). Is there a way to curate your shows on a home screen on Roku because when I come to Roku, I get my apps, but not shows.


----------



## Flop

Steveknj said:


> ... Is there a way to curate your shows on a home screen on Roku because when I come to Roku, I get my apps, but not shows.


Unless they have updated something recently, I do not believe Roku will curate your shows. The Plex app on Roku may get you closer to what you want. I think this feature will work without having to install their media server. From the description, it will let you create a watchlist, search for content, etc in the app and will tell you which of your streaming service(s) has it available, but you would have to launch that service's app to actually watch it. I have not tried this, so can't verify..

Kiss the Streaming Struggle Goodbye with Plex | Plex


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean ATV+ I meant ATV (I have ATV+ FWIW). I've used the new remote at my mother inlaws....I'll pass. Plus ATV is just too expensive for what it is.


Even more confusing, I have a neighbor who drives an ATV around occasionally and it gets on my nerves because it makes so much noise.


----------



## Steveknj

Flop said:


> Unless they have updated something recently, I do not believe Roku will curate your shows. The Plex app on Roku may get you closer to what you want. I think this feature will work without having to install their media server. From the description, it will let you create a watchlist, search for content, etc in the app and will tell you which of your streaming service(s) has it available, but you would have to launch that service's app to actually watch it. I have not tried this, so can't verify..
> 
> Kiss the Streaming Struggle Goodbye with Plex | Plex


Yeah, but that's not what I'm looking for. I want a list, much like the watchlist I have created in Netflix to show me the shows I want to watch. I don't want to have to go on to the device and into an app to find it. I want to turn on the device and the first things I see is my list of shows. It sounds like ATV might do that, but not ready to plunk down that kind of money yet, while still watching traditional TV as my go to.


----------



## TonyD79

Back to shows (the title of this topic)

The Flash is going to end in season 9 with 13 episodes.


----------



## Bierboy

Steveknj said:


> …ATV is just too expensive for what it is.


Well, it is the best streaming box out there…


----------



## kdmorse

TonyD79 said:


> Back to shows (the title of this topic)
> 
> The Flash is going to end in season 9 with 13 episodes.


Wait.. you mean it's not over yet? There's going to be more?

I don't know if I can take this. After the past two seasons, I'm really kinda ready for it to be over...


----------



## Shakhari

TonyD79 said:


> The Flash is going to end in season 9 with 13 episodes.


Finally. It's dragged on several seasons too long.


----------



## David Platt

TonyD79 said:


> Back to shows (the title of this topic)
> 
> The Flash is going to end in season 9 with 13 episodes.


Well that was only about five seasons too late.


----------



## Beryl

(Hope this hasn’t been already posted. )








Yes, Chef! FX's 'The Bear' Will Return For Season 2


The Jeremy Allen White-led drama will be back sometime next year—and the creator let us in on what's to come.




www.esquire.com


----------



## Allanon

*BattleBots Champions* - August 4


----------



## HarleyRandom

kdmorse said:


> Wait.. you mean it's not over yet? There's going to be more?
> 
> I don't know if I can take this. After the past two seasons, I'm really kinda ready for it to be over...


I agree. I started watching it because it was funny. Now it's just mostly weird.


----------



## aaronwt

Bierboy said:


> Well, it is the best streaming box out there…


That is debatable. My two ATV 4K boxes are my least used streamers. With my Shield TVs as my most used.
I would easily rather use my 4K Roku sticks, Fire TV Max sticks, or Google Chromecast streamers before I use my ATV 4K boxes. My ATV 4K boxes are my last resort streamers.

If I thought my ATV 4K boxes were the best streaming boxes, I would be using them daily. Instead, I might use them once a month. If even that often.


----------



## Bruce24

aaronwt said:


> That is debatable. My two ATV 4K boxes are my least used streamers. With my Shield TVs as my most used.
> I would easily rather use my 4K Roku sticks, Fire TV Max sticks, or Google Chromecast streamers before I use my ATV 4K boxes. My ATV 4K boxes are my last resort streamers.
> 
> If I thought my ATV 4K boxes were the best streaming boxes, I would be using them daily. Instead, I might use them once a month. If even that often.


For me it's the opposite the ATV is the preferred streamer, especially now that there is an Xfinity app. I bought a third ATV on Prime day to replace a FireTV and Xfinity box I had in my bedroom. I also recently returned the Xfinity box I had in my office, now just using the ATV.


----------



## Hcour

I don't know about the ATV but the nVidia Shield is absolutely one of the coolest gadgets moi has ever owned.


----------



## Bierboy

I've used only Roku (and the horrible TiVo streamer), and my ATV is the fastest of those and has a much better interface. I have heard/read that the nVidia Shield is a great device, too.


----------



## Steveknj

aaronwt said:


> That is debatable. My two ATV 4K boxes are my least used streamers. With my Shield TVs as my most used.
> I would easily rather use my 4K Roku sticks, Fire TV Max sticks, or Google Chromecast streamers before I use my ATV 4K boxes. My ATV 4K boxes are my last resort streamers.
> 
> If I thought my ATV 4K boxes were the best streaming boxes, I would be using them daily. Instead, I might use them once a month. If even that often.


What is the advantage of using the Shield over a Roku or Firestick? Speed doesn't bother me, as we are probably talking a few seconds either way. Reliability (i.e no buffering issues, apps load flawlessly) GUI (i.e. easy to use, easy to find stuff, works with my current remote (Harmony Hub)), and supports latest streaming tech (Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos) on my favorite streaming services. Currently my Roku (I think it's a Premiere+ but not quite sure), does all the advanced tech and the interface works well in finding the apps I use, but doesn't do a great job of integrating programming into one interface. The Firestick and Chromecast does a better job of the integrating programming but doesn't always support all the latest tech and the GUI is not as intuitive as it should be. So I'm looking for something that is easier to use and could replace my multiple options. I'd like to avoid an ATV if possible, as I am trying to avoid any possibilty of getting sucked into the horribly restrictive Apple infrastructure and, well I just don't like the interface or remote all that much.


----------



## Tony_T

Also on IFC Aug 17th


----------



## series5orpremier

*Documentary Now!*, Season 53 (aka Season 4), Wednesday October 19 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *IFC and AMC+*














Alexander Skarsgård and Nicholas Braun Join Cast of ‘Documentary Now!’ Season 53 (TV News Roundup)


Alexander Skarsgård, Nicholas Braun, French actor Liliane Rovère and others have joined the cast for Season 53 of “Documentary Now!,” IFC announced Friday. The channel also released a f…




variety.com


----------



## Tony_T

Wednesday! 😁


----------



## Tony_T

Nathan Fielder’s The Rehearsal is getting a second season


More rehearsals are coming to HBO.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Tony_T

Sept 4th


----------



## lambertman

Umbrella Academy renewed for fourth and final season.








'The Umbrella Academy' to end with season 4


Netflix has announced that season 4 of Elliot Page's 'The Umbrella Academy' will be its last, while Steve Blackman continues work on his 'Horizon Zero Dawn' video game adaptation.




ew.com


----------



## Allanon

Third and final season of See streaming now on Apple TV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> Third and final season of See streaming now on Apple TV.


More specifically, the first episode of the third and final season of See streaming now on Apple TV.


----------



## Tony_T

The Second *Final* Season of Kevin Can F**K Himself now on AMC/AMC+


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Not a show being canceled, but maybe an entire network time-slot...

Shocker: NBC May Bail on 10 pm Hour


----------



## getbak

They should give Conan O'Brien a 10:00 show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

getbak said:


> They should give Conan O'Brien a 10:00 show.


Heh...


----------



## Guy Fleegman

Dirt Every Day cancelled after 11 seasons on Motor Trend


----------



## Tony_T

Wonder what’s happening with Conan’s plans with HBO Max with the Discovery+ bullsh#@

Old update on it:








Conan O’Brien Gives New Details On HBO Max Show


Conan O’Brien offers update on HBO Max show.




screenrant.com


----------



## Bruce24

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a show being canceled, but maybe an entire network time-slot...
> 
> Shocker: NBC May Bail on 10 pm Hour


If only they could produce shows that were actually "Must see TV"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bruce24 said:


> If only they could produce shows that were actually "Must see TV"


Apparently, they can't even produce shows that are "Geez, we gotta fill this time-slot with SOMETHING TV"...


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a show being canceled, but maybe an entire network time-slot...
> 
> Shocker: NBC May Bail on 10 pm Hour


This can only be a good thing.


----------



## lambertman

Harley Quinn renewed for season 4. 








‘Harley Quinn’ Renewed For Season 4 At HBO Max; Sarah Peters To Take Over As Showrunner Of Animated Series


DC’s Harley Quinn will return to HBO Max. The streamer on Wednesday said it has renewed the adult animated series for a fourth season. It comes ahead of the Season 3 finale September 15. The series…




deadline.com


----------



## wmcbrine

lambertman said:


> Harley Quinn renewed for season 4.


Ooh, I didn't know that was a thing they could still do at HBO Max.


----------



## Tony_T

Warner will just complete the new season then cancel for a sweet tax write off 😏


----------



## Allanon

*The Good Fight *- Season 6 - September 8 - Paramount+

This will be the final season.


----------



## Steveknj

Bruce24 said:


> If only they could produce shows that were actually "Must see TV"


I hate to say it, but right now, the only thing that "saves" the linear networks is relaxing/eliminating the FCC rules around nudity/profanity/violence (which in today's climate will NEVER happen). The advantage that cable and streamers have is they can write whatever stuff they want because there is absolutely no constraints. It's exponentially harder to write compelling shows in this day and age for OTA TV that doesn't have any of those elements and younger, talented writers don't want to have those constraints. And in reality it takes much more talent to write clean than it does to write without constraints. The other things is, once the beancounters take over the streamers (and that's absolutely starting to happen) and the budgets get slashed, the quality of THOSE shows will diminish as well, especially without the revenue stream to support it (either via ads or increased subscription fees). Sadly we may be in for another stretch of "crap TV" before some network realizes that people might actually CARE if something is good or not. Larry David once said (as his character George Costanza), when asked why someone would watch "A show about nothing". And George's response was "Because it's on TV". That might be where we are heading. We are just watching stuff on TV because, well it's on. Not because it's any good.


----------



## gschrock

Steveknj said:


> The other things is, once the beancounters take over the streamers (and that's absolutely starting to happen) and the budgets get slashed, the quality of THOSE shows will diminish as well, especially without the revenue stream to support it (either via ads or increased subscription fees).


Realistically, it's not necessarily the beancounters, but just the fact that some of these services are spending absolutely insane amounts of money trying to produce stuff to get people to subscribe to their services. The budgets for some of these shows like the lord of the rings show, eye of the world, etc, aren't sustainable or justifiable. You just can't generate enough new subscribers to cover enough of the cost, the prices will only get higher as a result. (Yeah, people will say what I'm saying is that the beancounters are the ones that will stop it, what I'm really trying to say is that simple common sense says the current spending strategy won't work.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> I hate to say it, but right now, the only thing that "saves" the linear networks is relaxing/eliminating the FCC rules around nudity/profanity/violence (which in today's climate will NEVER happen). The advantage that cable and streamers have is they can write whatever stuff they want because there is absolutely no constraints.


the advertisers drive the content restraints as much as (or more than) commercial networks. most of the big companies want their products associated with family-friendly entertainment, approving of "pg-13" or higher (lower?), with a limited number willing to go to "r" late night. this is (supposedly) why paid cable was born, without advertisers directing the content, producers had fewer limitations.


----------



## jr461

NorthAlabama said:


> the advertisers drive the content restraints as much as (or more than) commercial networks. most of the big companies want their products associated with family-friendly entertainment, approving of "pg-13" or higher (lower?), with a limited number willing to go to "r" late night. this is (supposedly) why paid cable was born, without advertisers directing the content, producers had fewer limitations.


The other constraint with the 4 commercial networks, maybe even more important than language, is time. They have 42 minutes per week to tell their stories and I don't even know how many episodes a season is anymore - is it 22 between Sept and May? How many of those are filler?

The streamers can make every episode count in their 8-10-12 episode seasons with each episode as long or short as it needs to be. But generally there is no filler - every episode is important. I would think the 4 networks can get around the short seasons by having 2 shows of 10-12 episodes each since there are so many shows being produced now. But the episode timing is still an issue. And the language/nudity which the producers include usually for a reason.

Look at Only Murders in the Building. It's a rather "clean" show and could easily be on a network, however, without commercials the episodes are 30-35 minutes each. Too long for a 1/2 hour show with commercials and too short for an hour long show with commercials. 

Other shows run 45 minutes or longer per episode without commercials. This is fine for cable networks but the big 4 cannot support odd-length shows. So even without the language or other "decency" constraints, the storytelling itself is very limited on a standard commercial network which is stuck in an outdated model.


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> the advertisers drive the content restraints as much as (or more than) commercial networks. most of the big companies want their products associated with family-friendly entertainment, approving of "pg-13" or higher (lower?), with a limited number willing to go to "r" late night. this is (supposedly) why paid cable was born, without advertisers directing the content, producers had fewer limitations.


I think advertisers care about one thing, and that's selling their product. If that's having a clean show, then so be it, but if that's having whatever goes, then so be that too. They have been advertising on shows with foul language not to mention high levels of violence and some nudity. As they will be advertising on streamers that don't have FCC constraints more and more, I don't think the whole needing a PG-13 rating is all that important anymore. That's why I call the FCC rules old fashioned. Sure there were will always be people who scream about it, but I think that's less and less these days.


----------



## Steveknj

jr461 said:


> The other constraint with the 4 commercial networks, maybe even more important than language, is time. They have 42 minutes per week to tell their stories and I don't even know how many episodes a season is anymore - is it 22 between Sept and May? How many of those are filler?
> 
> The streamers can make every episode count in their 8-10-12 episode seasons with each episode as long or short as it needs to be. But generally there is no filler - every episode is important. I would think the 4 networks can get around the short seasons by having 2 shows of 10-12 episodes each since there are so many shows being produced now. But the episode timing is still an issue. And the language/nudity which the producers include usually for a reason.
> 
> Look at Only Murders in the Building. It's a rather "clean" show and could easily be on a network, however, without commercials the episodes are 30-35 minutes each. Too long for a 1/2 hour show with commercials and too short for an hour long show with commercials.
> 
> Other shows run 45 minutes or longer per episode without commercials. This is fine for cable networks but the big 4 cannot support odd-length shows. So even without the language or other "decency" constraints, the storytelling itself is very limited on a standard commercial network which is stuck in an outdated model.


This is more an issue. The cable channels are less constrained by time as the OTA channels, but this could be something that could be changed if need be. But again, a good writer should be able to absolutely write to the time constraint, and how many of us have talked about the need for better editing for some of these streaming shows? The problem is, the better writers no longer want to write for linear TV because they DO have those restraints. So most of what we see on linear TV is pure crap.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

‘Paper Girls’ Canceled By Prime Video After One Season, Will Be Shopped By Legendary Television
 

EXCLUSIVE: Amazon Prime has opted not to pick up a second season of Paper Girls, its sci-fi series based on Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang’s graphic novel. The decision comes a little over a mon…




deadline.com


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ‘Paper Girls’ Canceled By Prime Video After One Season, Will Be Shopped By Legendary Television
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Amazon Prime has opted not to pick up a second season of Paper Girls, its sci-fi series based on Brian K. Vaughan and Cliff Chiang’s graphic novel. The decision comes a little over a mon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


#Sad. Hope it gets picked up by others. (I reacted to your post with the Helpful check instead of the Sad face, because apparently Sad and Angry aren't included in a user's reaction counts. But I am sad for them.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pokemon_Dad said:


> #Sad. Hope it gets picked up by others. (I reacted to your post with the Helpful check instead of the Sad face, because apparently Sad and Angry aren't included in a user's reaction counts. But I am sad for them.)


They are...I just looked at my Reactions Received; it gives the totals for each category, and if you add them up they come to the overall total. So indulge yourself in some guilt-free anger and sadness!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They are...I just looked at my Reactions Received; it gives the totals for each category, and if you add them up they come to the overall total. So indulge yourself in some guilt-free anger and sadness!


Now hover over your avatar and look at "Reaction score". They're different, yes? That's because the Sads and Angries are not included there. Not a super big deal for me, and in fact I only noticed because I work way too much with spreadsheets (to the point of numeracy OCD, lol), but I'm offended by the underlying assumption. We are not sad or angry with the poster; we are sharing sadness or anger along with them. Discussion here:









Reaction count


Huh. I just accidentally moused over my avatar, and noticed that my "reaction score" hadn't gone up much even though I got a bunch of those this week. I checked my "reactions received" page and sure enough the numbers are different.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs




----------



## Tony_T

*February 2023




*


----------



## HarleyRandom

Yay! 5000!

I just can't watch the last "Dynasty". It'll be the last one.

Ironically, I was remembering that I have no memory of Sammy Jo on the original, but I didn't see that many episodes. The new "Sammy Jo" was one of my favorite characters, but the original went on to play Harley Random in "LAX". Not that I liked her that much, but it was just a name I used online when "Randomboy" left a web site like this around the time "LAX" was on the air.


----------



## Allanon

The Mole - October 7 - Netflix


----------



## madscientist

I do wish Anderson Cooper was back but I'll still check it out!


----------



## dwells

madscientist said:


> I do wish Anderson Cooper was back but I'll still check it out!


The original Mole with Anderson Cooper is still to me one of the best, if not THE best, reality show of all time.

It has never been the same without him, but like you I am looking forward to checking this out. But I am fearful that they will try to modernize it someway and completely screw it up. I guess we shall see.

Also, In watching the trailer, it looks like they are not using the original Mole music/theme??? If so, that is a major fail-


----------



## laria

The Anderson Cooper seasons were so good… it was so dumbed down after him.


----------



## DancnDude

I'm really looking forward to watching this. I think I will miss if they don't use the original theme music but hopefully this new version does lean on the fun side instead of all serious. That was the best with Anderson Cooper, the fun he would have with the contestants. 

And a 3 week event? Does that mean only 3 episodes, or maybe they'll be releasing a batch of new episodes every week for 3 weeks until all of them are out?


----------



## dwells

DancnDude said:


> And a 3 week event? Does that mean only 3 episodes, or maybe they'll be releasing a batch of new episodes every week for 3 weeks until all of them are out?


Yeah, I am wondering about this too. Honestly that makes me worry again that they are going to screw this up- lol


----------



## lambertman

10 episodes will be dropped in total over those three weeks (5 on the first day).


----------



## Tony_T

”Welcome to Flatch” Season 2. Fox. 
Jaime Pressley joins the cast (liked her in ”My Name is Earl”, but even she can’t save this mess)


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## photoshopgrl

Well. I'll just leave this right here. 








Jon Hamm Teases Revealing Way Second Season of ‘Good Omens’ Might Open


The first thing Jon Hamm heard about the upcoming second season of Good Omens was that he could film a nude scene for it. The 51-year-old Mad Men alum appeared…




www.justjared.com


----------



## Generic

‘Quantum Leap’: NBC Orders More Episodes For Freshman Drama


----------



## Tony_T

Oct 30th:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

‘Man Who Fell to Earth’ Will Not Return for Season 2 at Showtime (Exclusive)


Sources say the decision predates the recent executive change that the cable network moved under Chris McCarthy.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Tony_T

Wed, FX and Hulu


----------



## Tony_T

HBO, Oct 17th


----------



## Generic




----------



## mattack

Allanon said:


> The Mole - October 7 - Netflix


Guess that's another thing to add to the "watch on Netflix some eon when I subscribe". (I was a subscriber for a LONG time during the DVD years... now I tivo more than I can watch and still have a couple of other streaming services -- mostly I started because tivo streaming/downloading is one of the tivo things that basically has NEVER worked for me.. so I started with Hulu no ads to watch while I was walking on a treadmill.. then got what's now P+.. and I have prime but haven't watched anything there in eons.)

The Mole is the best reality show ever.. though mostly the seasons with Anderson.


----------



## Allanon

mattack said:


> The Mole is the best reality show ever.. though mostly the seasons with Anderson.


This season is good and I'm liking the host.


----------



## Tony_T

New Episodes of Reno 911 on Comedy Central Wednesdays


----------



## series5orpremier

'Fargo' season 5, starring Jon Hamm, begins shooting in Calgary area


'Fargo' show began shooting in Calgary and the surrounding areas on Monday.




calgary.ctvnews.ca




Filming until April makes it available to air in summer or fall 2023.


----------



## lambertman

Peacock’s ‘Girls5eva’ Renewed for Season 3 — at Netflix


The first two seasons of the comedy starring Sara Bareilles, Renée Elise Goldsberry, Paula Pell and Busy Philipps will stream on both platforms.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Tony_T

Jan 16th


----------



## JYoung

In more housecleaning at the CW:









Stargirl Cancelled at The CW, Creator Geoff Johns Promises 'Complete Closure' at End of Season 3


DC’s Stargirl will power down after its current, 13-episode season, it was announced on Monday morning.




tvline.com


----------



## TonyD79

JYoung said:


> In more housecleaning at the CW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stargirl Cancelled at The CW, Creator Geoff Johns Promises 'Complete Closure' at End of Season 3
> 
> 
> DC’s Stargirl will power down after its current, 13-episode season, it was announced on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


Of course. Can’t have a light, fun show.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Jan 16th


I was wondering if I should delete my SP for this as I hadn't heard anything. I liked the 1st two seasons, didn't like the last one that much, but because they reset, I'll give the new one a go.


----------



## Craigbob

Tony_T said:


> Jan 16th


I'm glad this is coming back. 1st season was the best. I'm still a fan of this weird quirky show. I like how they keep changing it up.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> Of course. Can’t have a light, fun show.


It is? I didn't know that. I finally concluded all the superhero shows are going to turn dark and didn't add any beyond "The Flash" which turned dark, and "Superman and Lois" which I had assumed would not. I was wrong. Both have their light moments.


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Sex Lives of College Girls*, Season 2,* HBOMAX*, 
Two episodes every Thursday, Nov. 17 - Dec. 15


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> It is? I didn't know that. I finally concluded all the superhero shows are going to turn dark and didn't add any beyond "The Flash" which turned dark, and "Superman and Lois" which I had assumed would not. I was wrong. Both have their light moments.


Pretty much all the CW DC shows adhere to the general tone of the comic books. Star girl is almost like the Archie Comics of superheroes (and I don’t mean that horrible Riverdale show.).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> Pretty much all the CW DC shows adhere to the general tone of the comic books. Star girl is almost like the Archie Comics of superheroes (and I don’t mean that horrible Riverdale show.).


Although Riverdale is basically the Archie Horrorverse comics without the actual horror (and the showrunner was the writer of the comics)...

(The comics, by the way, were fantastic! Archie zombie comics, Jughead werewolf comics, Veronica vampire comics, and of course Sabrina witchcraft comics, the latter of which was turned directly into the excellent Chilling Advantures TV show. Unfortunatley the comics petered out when the writer went to Hollywood to make Riverdale, and even after its end they haven't gotten going again despite being the best-selling books Archie has published in the modern era. I got bored with the Riverdale TV show pretty quickly...i.e., during the first season...but it definitely had a comic book pedigree.)


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although Riverdale is basically the Archie Horrorverse comics without the actual horror (and the showrunner was the writer of the comics)...
> 
> (The comics, by the way, were fantastic! Archie zombie comics, Jughead werewolf comics, Veronica vampire comics, and of course Sabrina witchcraft comics, the latter of which was turned directly into the excellent Chilling Advantures TV show. Unfortunatley the comics petered out when the writer went to Hollywood to make Riverdale, and even after its end they haven't gotten going again despite being the best-selling books Archie has published in the modern era. I got bored with the Riverdale TV show pretty quickly...i.e., during the first season...but it definitely had a comic book pedigree.)


I liked the regular Archie comics and the Saturday morning show in the 70s.

I hate that I didn't know this about "Stargirl" because maybe I would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Tony_T

November 11th, Apple TV+


----------



## tigercat74

Tony_T said:


> November 11th, Apple TV+


Love Mythic Quest


----------



## Bruce24

Season 4 (first half) of Manifest dropped on Netflix today. In total there will be 20 episodes, which will conclude the series.


----------



## gchance

That is that I guess.









Westworld canceled by HBO ahead of season 5


Season 5 was planned to conclude the series




www.polygon.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> That is that I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westworld canceled by HBO ahead of season 5
> 
> 
> Season 5 was planned to conclude the series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


Not surprised. And not terribly sad about it, either.


----------



## EWiser

gchance said:


> That is that I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westworld canceled by HBO ahead of season 5
> 
> 
> Season 5 was planned to conclude the series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


Stopped watching after season two. I am sure they have been losing viewer since


----------



## cherry ghost

EWiser said:


> Stopped watching after season two. I am sure they have been losing viewer since



Badly


----------



## laria

I watched S1, and got so confused the first episode of S2 that I decided to wait until I could binge it… but then I never went back. I keep meaning to.


----------



## dswallow

cherry ghost said:


> Badly
> 
> 
> View attachment 76736


Frankly I think the 3rd and 4th season viewership numbers must be fudged, because there's no way the show deserved that many viewers by those seasons. Good riddance to the remake. It ruined the reputation of the franchise.


----------



## Tony_T

More room for Discovery+ shows I guess
​


----------



## JYoung

The Nexstar New CW Network has declined to order back nines for The Winchesters and Walker: Independence.









‘The Winchesters’ & ‘Walker: Independence’ Get No Back Orders As CW Cutbacks Continue, No Decision On Season 2


EXCLUSIVE: Faced with their first decision on ordering more of the CW’s existing scripted series, the network’s new Nexstar owners opted against it. I hear there will be no back orders …




deadline.com





While technically not canceled, it pretty much shows their intentions.


----------



## Generic

Well, that sucks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588575554306904064


----------



## tigercat74

Generic said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588575554306904064


Only thing I watch on CW


----------



## pkscout

Generic said:


> Well, that sucks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588575554306904064


I really thought Whose Line would make it. It felt like exactly what the the new CW owners wanted. Cheap to make and somewhat entertaining.


----------



## pkscout

JYoung said:


> The Nexstar New CW Network has declined to order back nines for The Winchesters and Walker: Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Winchesters’ & ‘Walker: Independence’ Get No Back Orders As CW Cutbacks Continue, No Decision On Season 2
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Faced with their first decision on ordering more of the CW’s existing scripted series, the network’s new Nexstar owners opted against it. I hear there will be no back orders …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While technically not canceled, it pretty much shows their intentions.


We're watching both these (mostly because there are actors in them we like), but I almost didn't even bother adding them because I knew this would probably happen. Right now we watch them "week of" because I'm trying to keep up with any show were there are political ads right now (I don't want the trauma of watching even parts of political ads months later). After next week I can probably stop watching them and wait and see if at least the seasons wrap up nicely.

Honestly at this point any scripted CW show should be writing as if every season is the last season. Really, everyone should write that way.


----------



## photoshopgrl

JYoung said:


> The Nexstar New CW Network has declined to order back nines for The Winchesters and Walker: Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Winchesters’ & ‘Walker: Independence’ Get No Back Orders As CW Cutbacks Continue, No Decision On Season 2
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Faced with their first decision on ordering more of the CW’s existing scripted series, the network’s new Nexstar owners opted against it. I hear there will be no back orders …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While technically not canceled, it pretty much shows their intentions.


I haven't seen Walker Independence but The Winchesters is almost unwatchable. As a SPN fan, the only reason I checked it out was for Dean and the fact that Jensen and his wife, Daneel are the ones that took it to the CW and are the executive producers. They bombed on this one. I feel like they tried to hard to give the fans "easter eggs" that were just too blatant right from the jump. Not to mention the acting on the show is very sus. Maybe had they invited Jared's thoughts as well before launch. 

Also a birdie told me that CW wants to cut all the scripted shows and basically put up just reality.


----------



## lambertman

pkscout said:


> I really thought Whose Line would make it. It felt like exactly what the the new CW owners wanted. Cheap to make and somewhat entertaining.


I am surprised that they’re even doing another season, so I took this as good news. Ryan and Colin are getting fairly old and Wayne probably has a million other things he wants to do more, so the window was closing anyway.


----------



## Allanon

The Mosquito Coast : Season 2 has started at Apple TV+.


----------



## secondclaw

The Sandman renewed for season 2









‘The Sandman’ Renewed For Season 2 At Netflix


EXCLUSIVE: Netflix has greenlit a second season of Neil Gaiman’s The Sandman. Deadline understands that the streamer is bringing back the comic book adaptation after various conflicting repor…




deadline.com


----------



## Shakhari

photoshopgrl said:


> I haven't seen Walker Independence but The Winchesters is almost unwatchable. As a SPN fan, the only reason I checked it out was for Dean and the fact that Jensen and his wife, Daneel are the ones that took it to the CW and are the executive producers. They bombed on this one. I feel like they tried to hard to give the fans "easter eggs" that were just too blatant right from the jump. Not to mention the acting on the show is very sus. Maybe had they invited Jared's thoughts as well before launch.
> 
> Also a birdie told me that CW wants to cut all the scripted shows and basically put up just reality.


Winchesters might have been a better show if it had been about just Mary Campbell and her Scooby Gang. Retconning John and the Men of Letters into her past was a mistake.

I'm also not surprised CW cancelled Stargirl. I suspect an announcement on Superman and Lois isn't far off.

I started watching Professionals because of Tom Welling, but I can take it or leave it. That will probably be gone soon too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Shakhari said:


> I started watching Professionals because of Tom Welling, but I can take it or leave it. That will probably be gone soon too.


Well, Professionals isn't a CW show (it's a syndicated pickup from overseas) so it's not up to them...

That said, the first season was originally aired in 2020 and there hasn't been a second, so I'd say it's pretty unlikely at this point.


----------



## Shakhari

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Professionals isn't a CW show (it's a syndicated pickup from overseas) so it's not up to them...
> 
> That said, the first season was originally aired in 2020 and there hasn't been a second, so I'd say it's pretty unlikely at this point.


Cool, I didn't know that. Thx.


----------



## Bruce24

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Professionals isn't a CW show (it's a syndicated pickup from overseas) so it's not up to them...


The CW has been done this with multiple series over the past few years. Along with The Professionals, Devils, Leonardo, Burden of Truth, The Outpost, Killer Camp, Bump, Wellington Paranormal...were produced by others and then later aired on the CW.


----------



## Shakhari

Bruce24 said:


> The CW has been done this with multiple series over the past few years. Along with The Professionals, Devils, Leonardo, Burden of Truth, The Outpost, Killer Camp, Bump, Wellington Paranormal...were produced by others and then later aired on the CW.


They do that with some Canadian series too, Coroner and Family Law currently.


----------



## Allanon

Warrior Nun: Season 2 streams on Netflix starting November 10.


----------



## secondclaw

Carnival Row upcoming second season will be its last.








‘Carnival Row’ to End With Season 2 at Amazon, Sets Premiere Date


“Carnival Row” will end after just two seasons at Amazon, with the streamer set to launch the new and final installment of the fantasy drama in early 2023. Season 2 of the series will l…




variety.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

secondclaw said:


> Carnival Row upcoming second season will be its last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Carnival Row’ to End With Season 2 at Amazon, Sets Premiere Date
> 
> 
> “Carnival Row” will end after just two seasons at Amazon, with the streamer set to launch the new and final installment of the fantasy drama in early 2023. Season 2 of the series will l…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Can't be too surprising...the contracts must have run out years ago.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Can't be too surprising...the contracts must have run out years ago.


Yeah, that's a pretty long gap between the first and second seasons. I get if a show has had sustained success and then decides to take a break for a while (i.e. Curb), but for a show to take four years between S1 and S2 is pretty unusual. (I'm sure the pandemic didn't help at all.)


----------



## eddyj

I figured it had been cancelled years ago!


----------



## aaronwt

Allanon said:


> Warrior Nun: Season 2 streams on Netflix starting November 10.


I guess I will need to change my plan to watch Manifest the weekend on hold. I will watch S2 of Warrior Nun instead!


----------



## series5orpremier

The Blacklist followed by Magnum PI Sunday nights on NBC after the football season ends.








Get Ready for Midseason TV With Our 2023 Schedule, Including the ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and The CW Lineups


ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and The CW have unveiled their midseason plans for new and returning series, so check the listings and mark your calendars so you don’t miss




parade.com


----------



## getbak

Magnum? I guess I missed the announcement it was moving networks.


----------



## aaronwt

getbak said:


> Magnum? I guess I missed the announcement it was moving networks.











‘Magnum PI’ Picked Up for Seasons 5 and 6 at NBC Following CBS Cancellation


NBC has ordered two seasons of “Magnum P.I.” following the drama’s cancellation at CBS in May after a four-season run. The broadcaster has ordered 20 new episodes of “Magnum…




variety.com


----------



## cmontyburns

Apple has ordered a second season of Bad Sisters. Good news in that the show was fun and the cast is great. Odd news in that season one was a self-contained story and basically the definition of a limited series.


----------



## sharkster

I haven't paid enough mind to all the new shows, but I saw Night Court and that sounds interesting. At least we know one original w/b in this new one.


----------



## HarleyRandom

series5orpremier said:


> The Blacklist followed by Magnum PI Sunday nights on NBC after the football season ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Ready for Midseason TV With Our 2023 Schedule, Including the ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and The CW Lineups
> 
> 
> ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and The CW have unveiled their midseason plans for new and returning series, so check the listings and mark your calendars so you don’t miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parade.com


Looking forward to it.

I had my last Parade delivered this morning.

The carrier wanted to take time off to go to a relative's wedding and asked us to please allow the Sunday paper to be delivered a day late. I don't mind.

But the announcement was made that would be the last one. From now on, we go online to see it.


----------



## Allanon

*His Dark Materials* season 3 starts December 5 on HBO.


----------



## Tony_T

Jan 16th


----------



## series5orpremier

Here's something:
*Yellowjackets*, season two, March 24 9/8pm ET/CT, *Showtime*





Still, it seems like there's less and less density of things to look forward to on linear TV.


----------



## Generic

Quantum Leap Renewed for Season 2


----------



## osu1991

The Nevers cancelled and pulled from HBOMAX. The 2nd half of the season was already filmed, May be shown somewhere else, but series is being pulled from Max along with Westworld to save on paying residuals to the cast etc..









‘Westworld,’ ‘The Nevers’ to Be Pulled From HBO Max


“The Nevers” has been canceled halfway through its first season by HBO. The Joss Whedon-created sci-fi drama will be pulled from streaming on HBO Max, along with the recently canceled H…




variety.com


----------



## astrohip

osu1991 said:


> The Nevers cancelled and pulled from HBOMAX. The 2nd half of the season was already filmed, May be shown somewhere else, but series is being pulled from Max along with Westworld to save on paying residuals to the cast etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Westworld,’ ‘The Nevers’ to Be Pulled From HBO Max
> 
> 
> “The Nevers” has been canceled halfway through its first season by HBO. The Joss Whedon-created sci-fi drama will be pulled from streaming on HBO Max, along with the recently canceled H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Well crap.🤬 I'm going to cross-post this in the Nevers thread, so my whining won't hijack this thread.









The Nevers (HBO) Season One Thread *spoilers*


Not a lot of traction on the weekly threads, so let's switch to a Season Thread. I thought this week (S3) was a phenomenally good episode. I'm still not sure how all the parts fit together, in fact I may be even more confused about the working relationships between several of the main...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Tony_T

More money for Discovery+ crap. David Zaslav will burn HBO to the ground.


----------



## madscientist

Is there anywhere to watch S3 and S4 of C.B. Strike, preferably using Muggle Means? HBO only has the first two seasons available


----------



## lambertman

madscientist said:


> Is there anywhere to watch S3 and S4 of C.B. Strike, preferably using Muggle Means? HBO only has the first two seasons available


My local library has it on DVD. Might yours?(seems pretty mugglish)


----------



## eddyj

madscientist said:


> Is there anywhere to watch S3 and S4 of C.B. Strike, preferably using Muggle Means? HBO only has the first two seasons available


Don't look good:


----------



## DevdogAZ

I read that production on the second season of Minx was almost complete and they canceled that as well. Makes no sense if the production is almost done.


----------



## Allanon

madscientist said:


> Is there anywhere to watch S3 and S4 of C.B. Strike, preferably using Muggle Means? HBO only has the first two seasons available


Apple TV


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> I read that production on the second season of Minx was almost complete and they canceled that as well. Makes no sense if the production is almost done.


Tax write-off possibly


----------



## Allanon

Netflix Cancels 'Warrior Nun' - IsMyShowCancelled.com


Warrior Nun is Cancelled at Netflix. No Season 3 for the fantasy drama. - IsMyShowCancelled.com




www.ismyshowcancelled.com


----------



## eddyj

Allanon said:


> Netflix Cancels 'Warrior Nun' - IsMyShowCancelled.com
> 
> 
> Warrior Nun is Cancelled at Netflix. No Season 3 for the fantasy drama. - IsMyShowCancelled.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ismyshowcancelled.com


I am in the middle of season 2. Please tell me it does not end in a huge cliffhanger like Season 1, because if so, I am stopping now.


----------



## Shakhari

eddyj said:


> I am in the middle of season 2. Please tell me it does not end in a huge cliffhanger like Season 1, because if so, I am stopping now.


It doesn't. They left it open for season 3, but the season 2 finale works well as a series finale.


----------



## Anubys

There is a meaningless post-credits scene, however. So if you're finishing season 2, I guess you should not miss that. Not sure why it's there at all but...whatever...


----------



## hapster85

Once again I get interested in a Netflix series (Half Bad: The Bastard Son and The Devil Himself) that they decide not to continue. Really puzzling this time as it got good reviews. I guess the viewer numbers just weren't there. Oh well.

Next.


----------



## realityboy

DevdogAZ said:


> I read that production on the second season of Minx was almost complete and they canceled that as well. Makes no sense if the production is almost done.


Minx is Lionsgate so they can shop it around. I’m surprised HBO Max’s contract lets them drop it after asking for another season.


----------



## DevdogAZ

realityboy said:


> Minx is Lionsgate so they can shop it around. I’m surprised HBO Max’s contract lets them drop it after asking for another season.


I'm sure the contract doesn't allow them to just drop it. Surely HBOD will be on the hook for some portion of the production costs and there's probably some kind of monetary penalty they'll have to pay for not putting the finished product on their service.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Is Netflix and HBO Max the new BIH FOX?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Is Netflix and HBO Max the new BIH FOX?


Well, them. And CW. And Netflix.

I think really it's the whole industry. It's going through a major contraction (due, I'm sure, to the over-enthusiastic expansion of the past few years).

What's interesting to me is that the whole streaming industry was built on what has apparently proven to be an unsustainable business model, and now they have to find a way to adjust without losing too many customers. Which I don't see happening...I suspect there's going to be a bloodbath over the next couple of years, until they settle into a new model that gives people enough value for the money without having to spend billions on content.

I wonder if the new media landscape will resemble the old media landscape (i.e., content providers, not content generator/providers) more than the current one..?


----------



## Tony_T

Cable is now a cheaper option.


----------



## dthmj

Tony_T said:


> Cable is now a cheaper option.
> View attachment 77915


Except there are so many exclusive shows that you can't get on cable you end up subbing to all the streaming services as well as cable.

But subbing to a lot of the streaming channels I get almost the same as having cable, but there are a few things I can't get, but very minor. Between T-Mobile and black Friday deals I got my streaming budget down to about $35 a month, including what is left on HBO).


----------



## photoshopgrl

I'm one of the dumb ones that have both cable AND all the streaming subs.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What's interesting to me is that the whole streaming industry was built on what has apparently proven to be an unsustainable business model, and now they have to find a way to adjust without losing too many customers


There are too many shows.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarleyRandom said:


> There are too many shows.


More to the point, there are too many shows spread out among too many services, and hardly anybody can afford to subscribe to all of them. And that's partly because there are too many services (all of which need programming).

There was a time when one cable subscription with 3-4 premiums channels could get you almost everything that was being made. (And of course a time before that when one antenna could get you literally everything that was being made.) But now the marketplace is so fragmented, no show has a chance of reaching a very large audience. The pendulum is starting to swing back now, which is a painful process. It will be interesting to see what the new landscape will look like. We've gotten spoiled with all the great shows that have been on (among all the crap, of course). And it looks like we're going to have a lot less choice in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## MrDell

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm one of the dumb ones that have both cable AND all the streaming subs.


Not dumb at all… if you enjoy the content of your subscriptions then it makes perfect sense. We tend to go a little overboard also but it’s nice to have a selection of different entertainment to watch.


----------



## Tony_T

Warner Bros. Discovery to Take Additional $800M-$1B In Writeoffs, Says ‘Westworld,’ ‘The Nevers’ Being Licensed to Third-Party Streamers


The writeoffs come after HBO Max pulled 'Westworld' from its streaming service, and with other high-profile projects canceled or axed.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Warner Bros. Discovery to Take Additional $800M-$1B In Writeoffs, Says ‘Westworld,’ ‘The Nevers’ Being Licensed to Third-Party Streamers
> 
> 
> The writeoffs come after HBO Max pulled 'Westworld' from its streaming service, and with other high-profile projects canceled or axed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com


Unfortunately, it sounds like (although they're not very clear on it) the third-party streamer is only for existing episodes. I wonder if there's any chance somebody could pick it up for new episodes, or if that would interfere with their write-off...not sure how all this tax stuff works.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Sex Lives of College Girls Renewed for Season 3 at HBO Max


HBO Max is re-enrolling in The Sex Lives of College Girls, renewing the comedy series for Season 3, TVLine has learned.




tvline.com


----------



## Jonathan_S

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm one of the dumb ones that have both cable AND all the streaming subs.


No, I'm one of the dumb ones in that I have both _and then hardly ever watch anything from them!_


----------



## jr461

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm one of the dumb ones that have both cable AND all the streaming subs.


Same here. Not dumb lol 

For us, nothing is as easy as cable. It just works and you know where everything is. And I need local sports. Flipping channels is also still an activity where you stumble across something interesting.


----------



## Flop

Tony_T said:


> Cable is now a cheaper option.


I switched to fiber internet and Youtube TV for my basic "cable"-like TV. Saved $65/mo over the cable co package, have all the same channels minus a few regional sports that I rarely watched, and have 2.5 times faster internet. I add and drop streaming services as desired for shows I want to watch and still save money. The biggest thing I miss from cable and TiVo is Wishlist searches. And Youtube TV's guide interface is garbage...


----------



## Tony_T

I look into dropping cable (includes Internet) annually (when my 'promotion' will end)(*) My basic cable package does not include FXX, and _for me_, HBO is a must, so it's cheaper _for me_ to keep cable. 
One issue I have in my area is that cable is my only viable option for internet (only other option I have is DSL over POTS)

(*) I have to do the 'promotion dance' with my cable co annually to get another promotion for the next year.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Jonathan_S said:


> No, I'm one of the dumb ones in that I have both _and then hardly ever watch anything from them!_





jr461 said:


> Same here. Not dumb lol
> 
> For us, nothing is as easy as cable. It just works and you know where everything is. And I need local sports. Flipping channels is also still an activity where you stumble across something interesting.


Well glad to see I'm not the only one. I was waiting for you all to tell me to get my life together! 
I will say that most of the only reason I have cable is that it helped with my high speed internet rate to bundle and of course when I use all the Firestick apps, which is 90% of how I watch shows, it's nice to just plug in my cable sub info on them all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I have cable because it's "free" (i.e., included in my condo association dues), so it would be nuts for me to pay for an alternative. It's also nice to be able to use my TiVo, which I still love despite the disrepute into which it has fallen in recent years, although less and less of my viewing is network and cable these days and more and more through streaming (Firestick).

As I noted earlier, HBO is on the chopping block when it comes up for renewal next year. I also get Netflix (expensive, but worth it), Disney (somewhat less expensive but also worth it), and Apple (dirt cheap; not as many shows I watch as the others but enough to make it extremely worth it). Oh, and Amazon, which I buy for the shipping but keep for the TV (or something like that, the point being I would get it even without the streaming).


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, them. And CW. And Netflix.
> 
> I think really it's the whole industry. It's going through a major contraction (due, I'm sure, to the over-enthusiastic expansion of the past few years).
> 
> What's interesting to me is that the whole streaming industry was built on what has apparently proven to be an unsustainable business model, and now they have to find a way to adjust without losing too many customers. Which I don't see happening...I suspect there's going to be a bloodbath over the next couple of years, until they settle into a new model that gives people enough value for the money without having to spend billions on content.
> 
> I wonder if the new media landscape will resemble the old media landscape (i.e., content providers, not content generator/providers) more than the current one..?


I think one of two things will happen. A) There will be a series of mergers that will consolidate the landscape. I've been speculating for awhile that Netflix will eventually get sold (Apple?). or, B) There will be a model created where you can sign up for a series of streamers in one place, similar to the cable model. I get that Apple, Amazon and others do this now, but it's convoluted and many people don't know about, how to do it and so forth. And of course I've been saying for awhile that I feel that in many cases the ad-free tiers will go away, as streamers lose customers they will use ads to supplement that and it just might not make sense to offer ad free anymore (yeah, I get the argument that it might still be worth it to keep it going if they can make a profit from it, but we'll see).


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> More to the point, there are too many shows spread out among too many services, and hardly anybody can afford to subscribe to all of them. And that's partly because there are too many services (all of which need programming).
> 
> There was a time when one cable subscription with 3-4 premiums channels could get you almost everything that was being made. (And of course a time before that when one antenna could get you literally everything that was being made.) But now the marketplace is so fragmented, no show has a chance of reaching a very large audience. The pendulum is starting to swing back now, which is a painful process. It will be interesting to see what the new landscape will look like. We've gotten spoiled with all the great shows that have been on (among all the crap, of course). And it looks like we're going to have a lot less choice in the not-too-distant future.


All true. The hope here is that with the eventual contraction there would still be a good number of quality shows among fewer services, but sadly, I feel there's going to be much less quality, much less scripted content and more reality, low quality stuff and old content, essentially what were are seeing on most of the cable channels.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> The Sex Lives of College Girls Renewed for Season 3 at HBO Max
> 
> 
> HBO Max is re-enrolling in The Sex Lives of College Girls, renewing the comedy series for Season 3, TVLine has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


Must be very cheap to produce.


----------



## Steveknj

jr461 said:


> Same here. Not dumb lol
> 
> For us, nothing is as easy as cable. It just works and you know where everything is. And I need local sports. Flipping channels is also still an activity where you stumble across something interesting.


This exactly. And I suspect that most who completely cut the cord (i.e don't even have an OTT service like DIrecTV Stream or YTTV), are not avid sports fans (especially local sports). To watch sports as most fans (not gamblers) watch it, you need cable or satellite, unless you just watch the NFL and don't care about Thursday games (even there, local games are on broadcast TV).


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> I look into dropping cable (includes Internet) annually (when my 'promotion' will end)(*) My basic cable package does not include FXX, and _for me_, HBO is a must, so it's cheaper _for me_ to keep cable.
> One issue I have in my area is that cable is my only viable option for internet (only other option I have is DSL over POTS)
> 
> (*) I have to do the 'promotion dance' with my cable co annually to get another promotion for the next year.


This is why I always say everyone's situation is different. I have this "argument" over at DBSTalk all the time. Everyone needs to sit down and determine what's important to them and what works best for them. The braggarts who come on and cavalierly say I just cut the cord and I get everything I want and it costs me half of what it did before, need to realize that it works great for them, but won't work great for everyone.


----------



## Tony_T

The only streamers I have (not including the times I will get a free trial to watch one specific show (i.e. Picard) ) is 1) Amazon (free to me with Prime, which is also 'free', as the add'l 2% back with the Prime Credit Card pays for it. I have Whole Foods ½ mile from me which adds to the 2% and makes Amazon Returns very easy. 2) Hulu w/ads (free with my Sprint Account). Sometime I get AppleTV with promos from Apple Purchases, but the only show I watch there is Mythic Quest, have a Disney+ 1yr subscription from a Christmas Gift last year, but only watched a few new Star Wars (i.e. The Mandelorian), and the GOTG holiday special). I sometimes get a Netflix Gift card for my birthday, and Netflix is the only streamer I will consider paying for annually. HBO Max, SHO, etc, I get with my Cable Subscription.


----------



## Steveknj

On this topic:








The golden age of the streaming wars has ended


The most fun phase of the streaming wars has ended.




www.theverge.com





Also posted in the HBO Max thread in Happy Hour


----------



## Craigbob

Count me in as one who has most of the streaming services and cable (well DirecTV). The only thing keeping me with DTV is Sunday ticket. I'm a Jets fan and most of the time it's the only way to see them. I've been lucky as they've given it to me free for the past few years. But with DTV losing Sunday ticket next year I'm going to dump them. 

Most of the stuff I watch is streamed or available next day on the streamers. By that time I'm expecting Discover/WB to have consolidated their streams and my GF can enjoy her 90 day fiance crap that way. My Disney+ sub is covered my being on Verizon for cell phone as I signed up for their 3 years deal when D+ first started and I had another free year from somewhere else.


----------



## sharkster

I only have Prime, Hulu, and Netflix. Well, for now I guess, HBO Max because I have HBO. But it's looking like Spectrum will be killing off the Tivos after all, so I don't know what to do. I also seldom watch the streaming services but haven't felt like I want to get rid of them - yet. If they kill my Tivos I cannot figure out what to do and wish I could get the best choices without it being from somebody trying to sell me something.

I got a letter in the mail and an email yesterday that says they will kill the Tivo ability next month. This is profoundly upsetting and I don't even understand the services they are offering in lieu of Tivo. The Spectrum store near me is no help as there is just usually this grumpy old man who won't help or answer questions at all.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm one of the dumb ones that have both cable AND all the streaming subs.


I'll see your dumb, and raise you (me?) dumber. I have TWO full cable subscriptions (Comcast and DirecTV), plus all the major streamers.


----------



## HarleyRandom

jr461 said:


> Same here. Not dumb lol
> 
> For us, nothing is as easy as cable. It just works and you know where everything is. And I need local sports. Flipping channels is also still an activity where you stumble across something interesting.


I don't do that. I schedule every recording for a reason, though occasionally I see something interesting because I was already manually recording.

I used to do it with radio. Now I just do it in the car on long trips.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> I have TWO full cable subscriptions (Comcast and DirecTV)...


What does one have that the other hasn't?


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> What does one have that the other hasn't?


Location, location, location.

Two different houses, that I share time at*. Sadly, because of my addiction to this "TV thing", I have full packages at both. At least streamers are the same, and can be used anywhere.



* Here's to wives, girlfriends and lovers. May they never meet! 
[a joke as old as time]


----------



## Tony_T

Ah, I see now.
I have a vacation home and if I get cable there, I need to use a different cable co also, but instead, I just stream there (I can access streamers like HBO Max, SHO, etc... using my cable co info).


----------



## Allanon

*Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan: Season 3* - December 21 - Amazon Prime Video


----------



## David Ortiz

Tony_T said:


> What does one have that the other hasn't?


The Pac-12 Network, for one, although that may change in the next two years.


----------



## series5orpremier

Yellowjackets Renewed for Season 3, Way Ahead of Season 2 Premiere


Yellowjackets hive: Prepare to celebrate. Showtime has renewed the mystery thriller for Season 3




tvline.com


----------



## ej42137

Steveknj said:


> Must be very cheap to produce.


No big stars, no special effects, limited locations. They could budget out of petty cash!


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> Cable is now a cheaper option.
> View attachment 77915


Maybe, if you are only interested in watching linear TV. Even then, depends entirely on your cable co, which channel packages you subscribe to, and whatever fees they decide to tack onto your bill. Then you have to factor in how many streamers, many of which have multiple tiers now, you actually subscribe to.

Too many variables for a blanket statement like "cable is now a cheaper option". I don't miss it. Have no intention of resubscribing. YMMV


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> More to the point, there are too many shows spread out among too many services, and hardly anybody can afford to subscribe to all of them. And that's partly because there are too many services (all of which need programming).
> 
> *There was a time when* one cable subscription with 3-4 premiums channels could get you almost everything that was being made. (And of course a time before that when one antenna could get you literally everything that was being made.) But now the marketplace is so fragmented, no show has a chance of reaching a very large audience. The pendulum is starting to swing back now, which is a painful process. It will be interesting to see what the new landscape will look like. We've gotten spoiled with all the great shows that have been on (among all the crap, of course). And it looks like we're going to have a lot less choice in the not-too-distant future.


You must be really old.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> You must be really old.


Well, yeah. Your point being..? 

(But really, that was only about 15-20 years ago...)


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, yeah. Your point being..?
> 
> (But really, that was only about 15-20 years ago...)


Indeed...they were simpler times. In many ways.


----------



## Unbeliever

Netflix kills Blockbuster......again.









‘Blockbuster’ Canceled After One Season at Netflix


The comedy series “Blockbuster” has been canceled after just one season at Netflix. The 10-episode series launched its one and only season on November 3. The show was a single-camera wo…




variety.com





--Carlos "Well, except for 1 storefront" V.


----------



## series5orpremier

Magnum P.I. Season 5 on NBC: It's Gordon Like You've Never Seen Him Before — 2023 FIRST LOOK


Fitting for the Christmas weekend ahead, TVLine’s first look at Magnum P.I. Season 5 brings you tidings of comfortin’ Joy.




tvline.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

series5orpremier said:


> Magnum P.I. Season 5 on NBC: It's Gordon Like You've Never Seen Him Before — 2023 FIRST LOOK
> 
> 
> Fitting for the Christmas weekend ahead, TVLine’s first look at Magnum P.I. Season 5 brings you tidings of comfortin’ Joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvline.com


I hope Gordy gets his job back. His by-the-book attitude is a big part of the show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Q: Has the series "Magnum P.I." been cancelled? Or is it coming back next year sometime? | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)

February 19 on NBC. On Sundays, it says, should do better than Fridays.


----------



## gchance

‘Fire Country’ Renewed For Second Season By CBS


CBS wants another heat wave: it has renewed Fire Country for the 2023-2024 season. Since its premiere on Oct. 7, Fire Country has averaged 8 million viewers per episode, making it t…




deadline.com


----------



## Allanon

*Vikings: Valhalla -* Season 2 - January 12 - Netflix


----------



## Allanon

*Mayor of Kingstown* - Season 2 - January 15 - Paramount+


----------



## Allanon

*Your Honor* - Season 2 - January 15 - Showtime


----------

